#ubuntu-si 2011-02-21
<Grega> a ga ni na aptju?
<nafisa> neki mi ni hotelo delat
<CrazyLemon> inštaliri raj windows :p
<Grega> mja, vino pac.. enkrat gre, drugic ne :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega vino je vnc server :p
<nafisa> haha, crazylemon :D
<nafisa> to mi bo kompajlalo celo noč
<Grega> raje namesti kak virtualbox, kot pa wine..
<nafisa> mi pijemo ... o-o-o-o
<nafisa> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah bi pa uporabla apt-get :D al ti paše kompajlanje :D
<nafisa> nimam dost rama
<nafisa> ja ...
<nafisa> nimam torrrentov prižganih ...
<nafisa> ponavadi download pa upload gledam
<Grega> svasta :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega si pogledal Top gear ?
<Grega> ravno sem te hotel isto vprasat
<Grega> ne, ne se, je pa na disku
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e downloadam :/
<nafisa> ja, tako je to, če ti tip ne pusti sexat ...
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 28min
<Grega> heh, jaz sem ga ze vrnil polovico
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a ti ga prašaš za dovoljenje?
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> aha
<marko-_-> ker beden dan
<marko-_-> fak
<Grega> u, ne 0.72
<CrazyLemon> nafisa no mogoče pa zato ne pusti ... :)
<CrazyLemon> no words..đast ekšn
<marko-_-> če moški noče s tabo sexat more biti neki hudo narobe na tebi
<nafisa> ne da noče ...
<CrazyLemon> ne pusti ji!
<CrazyLemon> prasec!
<nafisa> mal predaleč je zdajle ...
<Grega> joj no, pac utrujen je!
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> nima tolk dolgega ...
<marko-_-> ziher ga glava boli
<CrazyLemon> kakšen moški pa je to!
<Grega> marko-_-: lol, ja
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> karma je prasica
<nafisa> če bi bil on zdajle bližje ... bi me že zvezal pa ...
<CrazyLemon> zrihtal ubuntu??
<CrazyLemon> ja..sej vemo
<Grega> ok, meni ni tega za poslusat
<marko-_-> kje je sasa danes? a se je ustrasila druge zenske prezence na tem kanalu
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- saša je na šihtu..baje :)
<Grega> stala bo :>
<marko-_-> aja, working the corner again
<marko-_-> :))
<CrazyLemon> yup..zimske počitnice so.. :))
<Grega> mhm, zdaj ko je ni..
<Grega> sta pogumna :)
<Grega> grem stavit, da pol loge bere.. slabo se vama pise
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> hihi
<nafisa> a je huda?
<CrazyLemon> a veš kok!
<Grega> pazi se je
<nafisa> sam povej Å¡e, v kerem pomenu je huda :D
<marko-_-> fak ker dan
<marko-_-> kr neki depresivno nostalgičen and what not
<CrazyLemon> jah..huda je v hudem smislu :>
<nafisa> to, da je bolj sexy, bi verjela ...
<CrazyLemon> 18 min ...
<Grega> marko-_-: lahko bi blo hujse
<nafisa> ja, marko ... lahko bi te kdo pretepel ... :P
<marko-_-> mah
<marko-_-> res super dan
<marko-_-> zbudil sem se ob 4 pol ob 5 šel s kolegom pa smo se vozili in kadili mamila pol sem pa ob 8 prišel domov pa sem šel gledat serijo neko pa sem zaspal do 11
<nafisa> čak ... kdo mi je prej rekel, naj povem na privat?
<marko-_-> tko da, res super dan
<nafisa> hmmm
<Grega> marko-_-: lahko bi mel roj. dan recimo.. pa bi bil.. na ircu.. :)
<marko-_-> haha
<CrazyLemon> em Grega
<CrazyLemon> ti boš tole verjetno vedu
<CrazyLemon> [Sun Feb 20 07:46:00 2011] [warn] No JkLogFile defined in httpd.conf. Using default /var/log/apache2/mod_jk.log
<CrazyLemon> [Sun Feb 20 07:46:00 2011] [warn] No JkShmFile defined in httpd.conf. Using default /var/log/apache2/jk-runtime-status
<marko-_-> zaspal na jebenem stolu
<CrazyLemon> kaj sta ta dva JkLogFIle pa JkShmFile
<Grega> ne bi vedel :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..nek tomcat java bullshit...
<Grega> jaz laufam nginx vseposod.. ampak tudi na apachiju se tega ne spominjam..
<Grega> tako da, sorry..
<Grega> mod_jk odstrani iz neke mod- mape..
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo..vsakih 7 dni se pojavi tale 'warn'
<Grega> sasa pwnz u
<CrazyLemon> sasa cant pwn her own ass
<Grega> sasa pwnz her ass regularly
<CrazyLemon> on daily basis?
<Grega> tr00
<Grega> its in crontab
<marko-_-> vse babe so kurbe
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<Grega> lol
<nafisa> :o
<Grega> bi pa bil svet res dosti lepsi prostor, ce bi to bilo res :)
<marko-_-> a gleda kdo californication
<CrazyLemon> <-
<Grega> <-
<marko-_-> a je za gledat
<Grega> itak :)
<nafisa> če bi bile vse kurve?
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi bil za gledat ga ne bi gledal :)
<marko-_-> zdej sem downloadal arrested development
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, jaz gledam par serij katere niso za gledat :P
<Grega> nafisa: ja :)
<nafisa> na-a
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- to zato ker si čuden!
<marko-_-> recimo shit my dad says
<nafisa> raje se dam dol s 100 ženskami ... kot pa da bi za denar ...
<Grega> nafisa: na-a?
<marko-_-> ko se avtorji prov preveč trudijo da bi blo appealing najstnikom
<Grega> nafisa: saj to pravim..
<Grega> da bi bilo lepse, ce ne bi tak razmisljala
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- jah..čeprav je tist tip not ..shit my dad says is shit :)
<nafisa> ja, v petek bi sem pršu pa bi vidu, kako to gre :D
<marko-_-> gledam 24 serij (Å¡teto tudi tiste katere so trenutno na pavzi) in edina serija na katero se res veselim
<marko-_-> je the office ter shameless
<Grega> nafisa: kaj, kam :)
<marko-_-> ki sta res top notch
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> shit :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega kako kam?!? na fri ane..oz upravno!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ne ne ... kaki fax ...
<Grega> mb-lj je ene.. 15eur.. phh.. ze vec sem placal :))
<CrazyLemon> lol :))
<nafisa> kako morjo ženske palit tipe, da je kaj akcije ...
<nafisa> bom nehala s tem, ker se loga
<Grega> tudi mi ne moremo nonstop, tudi mi smo ljudje!
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> a to so kaka predavanja na univerzi za tretje življensko obdobje? :))))
<nafisa> ne ne
<nafisa> po slovensko se temu reče razvrat
<nafisa> v tej konzervativni deželici
<Grega> ni nam lahko
<Grega> ko smo ze pri tem..
<Grega> lulat me :(
<CrazyLemon> and on that bombshell
<CrazyLemon> its time for top gear
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> šibi, da nau luža
<Grega> ni mi vec iz postle vstat :)
<marko-_-> poslušam post rock pa se smilim sam sebi
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qd9F_liFXGM
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Explosions In The Sky - Greet Death
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- matr si ti en emo ratal..pa tak frajer si včasih bil
<CrazyLemon> :(
<nafisa> ej, mare ... kuga pa, če bi se kr nekam dal?
<marko-_-> pod zemljo?:(
<nafisa> mal plavat čez dan pa to
<nafisa> pol ne bi bil tok mizeren
<marko-_-> meh
<marko-_-> sram me je ker sem debel
<nafisa> veš, ko so me posilili, mi je trening fuzbala pomagal ...
<Grega> se zgodi
<Grega> uh, wtf
<marko-_-> lol
<nafisa> pa zjutr laufat
<marko-_-> carsko
<Grega> to zdaj nisem pravi cas napisal
<nafisa> pa trening popoldne
<nafisa> pa še zvečer
<CrazyLemon> LOL Grega
<Grega> shit
<Grega> pardon :)
<marko-_-> itak si vse ženske želijo biti posiljene
<nafisa> pa Å¡e ene 3 cooperje pred spanjem ...
<Grega> :/
<nafisa> a te lahko pofukam s flašo, mare?
<nafisa> ne ... tipa bi poslala
<marko-_-> hm
<nafisa> enga nehigiensko uravnanega
<nafisa> pol boš pa vidu, kako si želimo
<CrazyLemon> ko sem že mislu da marko-_-  ima težave..je prišla nafisa k nam...aleluja
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> oh shit
<Grega> wtf se tukaj dogaja
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> ej, jst sem ql ...
<nafisa> sem predelala to
<marko-_-> včeraj sem se trudil in zaradi tega tudi nisem bil pijan and it was for nothing
<marko-_-> res razočaranje
<marko-_-> življenje je temačnost
<Grega> mili bog
<nafisa> življenje je lepo ... če si ga lepega narediš ... ne glede na to, koliko kil imaš, kako si spolno usmerjen, kake barve polti si, če si bogat ali reven ...
<Grega> mili bog2
<nafisa> v nasprotnem primeru ... sam svoji glavi jamo koplješ
<CrazyLemon> lol Grega !
<CrazyLemon> damn..kje zakaj nimam zdej kokic
<CrazyLemon> tole je bolš k kino :(
<Grega> samo res
<nafisa> a da je?
<nafisa> prid na pir
<marko-_-> niti pira ni doma
<CrazyLemon> ne pijem pira..but tnx anyway!
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ne bodi nor
<Grega> :))
<Grega> huh
<nafisa> mam tud kokakolo
<Grega> marko ima koko
<CrazyLemon> Grega po tisti zgodbi da bi poslala tipa markotu da ga posili..a res misliš da bi šou na pir :)))
<nafisa> pa schweppes
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> jacka
<Grega> "sorry bejbe, ne pijem pira"
<marko-_-> fajn bi blo met zdej koko
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> žajbljev liker
<nafisa> medico
<nafisa> vodko
<nafisa> gin
<nafisa> martini
<nafisa> sivi pinot
<CrazyLemon> ja nafisa alkoholik si..ni treba vseh pijač naštevat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> cool story bro
<Grega> kaj kaj kaj.. nekaj zamujamo..
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> teranov liker
<marko-_-> poslušam gnile mgmt
<nafisa> ne pijem jst tega
<nafisa> to je za stranke ... kdaj pa kdaj pa lahko ven kaj vzamem
<Grega> kdo bo prvi vprasal
<Grega> kdo upa
<CrazyLemon> not me
<Grega> :>
<Grega> marko!
<marko-_-> zdaj poslušam nedo ukraden
<bogdanov> to to marko
<marko-_-> ubil se bom
<CrazyLemon> lejga bogdanov ma highlight na "ukraden"
<Grega> zakon
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<bogdanov> :)))))
<Grega> :)
<marko-_-> bom postavil webcam da boste imeli nekaj od tega
<nafisa> pri nas prepovedano snemanje
<nafisa> :D
<marko-_-> da se nađemo na pola puta...
<CrazyLemon> glavno da ni prepovedano slačenje!
<CrazyLemon> le kam bi folk Å¡ou!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> milibog
<nafisa> haha, slačenje ...
<marko-_-> nije ti dovoljno i zašto radiš to
<marko-_-> kada me ubiješ s jednim pogledom
<nafisa> saj se mi ni treba slečt, če sem pa gola
<marko-_-> ti vrlo dobro znaš slaba sam na tebe
<marko-_-> al moški ponos je to da tebe jače je
<Grega> milibog
<marko-_-> poslušaj srce kadar mene nečeš....
<CrazyLemon> Grega milibog
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> prav prijetno se pravkar pocutim
<Grega> ..normalno..
<nafisa> in kaj je vzrok temu?
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> ti si mi polepsala dan :)
<marko-_-> It’s like 1:42 AM and i’m still sitting here and checking facebook! Damn i stay up late like every night and realise it’s a bad idea eveeeeeery morning! -.-
<nafisa> ???
<marko-_-> od kdaj je 1:42 pozno
<nafisa> like morning for me
<marko-_-> ahja
<Grega> neke nove smajlije si je treba zmislit za ta kanal..
<marko-_-> pljuvam skozi oknooo
<marko-_-> in gledam kam pljunec leti
<nafisa> jst uporabljam sam 4
<nafisa> :) :D :( :$
<Grega> ker ni takega nabora znakov s katerim bi lahko opisal vse te soke :)
<marko-_-> ^___^ kawaii
<CrazyLemon> <nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> 5!
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> pa res
<nafisa> :s
<marko-_-> v dimu cigarete
<Grega> 6!
<CrazyLemon> Grega soke al Å¡oke ???????
<marko-_-> se tudi mora zmeglit
<nafisa> :@
<marko-_-> že tretji daaan
<marko-_-> dežuje
<Grega> (s sumnikom, ja)
<marko-_-> in mene
<marko-_-> glava boli
<marko-_-> si kdaj videl
<marko-_-> kako kača trpii
<CrazyLemon> good..ker je skoraj bil trenutek za 'milibog'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> 7! :D
<Grega> :))
<marko-_-> valja se v vročini kjer je vedno lepo bilo
<marko-_-> poslušam depresiven komad
<nafisa> rignla sm :$
 * marko-_- np: Zmelkoow - Depresiven Komad
<Grega> miliiibog
<CrazyLemon> +1
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> 7 je to
<marko-_-> nizek pritisk
<marko-_-> nizko povprečje
<marko-_-> nizki udarci
<marko-_-> prazni kozarci
<marko-_-> Å¡e ideali
<nafisa> to zase govor
<marko-_-> danes nizko letijo
<Grega> aa, scat me, ampak ce zdaj grem, bom ziher kaj zamudil :)
<nafisa> si skor tako kot tipkar na kupidu
<marko-_-> padam dol, dol, dol v depresijo
<CrazyLemon> Grega dont worry! vse se logira!
<nafisa> a offtopic se tud logira?
<marko-_-> PADAM DOL
<CrazyLemon> nafisa vse!
<CrazyLemon> big brother is watchiing
<nafisa> ah
<marko-_-> ah
<marko-_-> ja
<nafisa> pol grem pa drugam pisat, kar se ne sme logirat
<marko-_-> takle mamo
<nafisa> privat pogovori se tud logirajo?
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ti mi samo oznaci z 'milibog', da vem kaj je pomembno :))
<marko-_-> sklonjena glava
<marko-_-> nizka ramena
<CrazyLemon> Grega will do.. :))
<nafisa> milibog1
<marko-_-> čelo v asfaltu
<nafisa> milibog2
<marko-_-> podrsana kolena
<nafisa> :D
<marko-_-> še kaplja dežja
<marko-_-> zdaj hitreje letijo
<CrazyLemon> nafisa odvisno s kom govoriš..eni logirajo vse drugi pa ne :)
<marko-_-> padam dol dol dol v depresijo
<nafisa> saj ne bos tako dolgo scal, no
<marko-_-> ah ja
<marko-_-> ..
<nafisa> grem na gmail govort ...
<nafisa> tam dam, naj se ne beleži
<nafisa> pol pa se ne
<marko-_-> najraje bi Å¡el nekam kadit travo pa Å¡nops igrat
<marko-_-> ko pogledam to nebo
<marko-_-> bi te najrajši ugriznil v koleno
<nafisa> ja pejd, mare
<nafisa> kaj čakaš?
<marko-_-> in ko voham to travo gor na vrtu iz lepa pokošeno
<nafisa> na mojo flašo?
<marko-_-> jah ne vem ob 2 zjutraj bom težko koga našel, v nedeljo
<nafisa> saj obljubim ... bo majhna glaša
<marko-_-> samo razočaranje
<nafisa> ta od piva iz hoferja ... steklenička
<nafisa> ej, ponedeljek je
<nafisa> mal maš dneve zamešane
<Sky[x]> a gremp Å¡e en star warse clone pogledat pa spat :)
<marko-_-> evo
<marko-_-> to je zdej komad za mene
 * marko-_- np: Zmelkoow - KOnec
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj2--ryDLuU
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Zmelkoow - Vse najboljše - videospot
<marko-_-> sežgimo cel svet če že morem umret
 * Grega ima danes roj. dan!
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> sam da ne stare gate gledat ... (beri slovensko)
<marko-_-> če že morem umret naj zgori še vse ostalo
<nafisa> a res?
<CrazyLemon> Grega a res..happy brzdej ti mladenič ti!
<marko-_-> pa papapa
<marko-_-> pa pap pa
<marko-_-> sej se bo Å¡e naprej vrtel
<marko-_-> pač ne bo tako moder kot prej
<marko-_-> ker ga bo prekil črn plevel
<Grega> hvala, hvala :)
<nafisa> ja ... pol pa vse najboljše ...
<nafisa> kokakolo pa drugič dobiš
<nafisa> al bi raje čokolado?
<marko-_-> in če bi reaktivci delali osemke po nebu bi vesoljni možgani mislili da je krogla od bilijarda in bi hitrlo končali v tisti črni luknji v katero je padel zadnj barvat planet
<Grega> nafisa: midva se lahko drugece zmeniva
<nafisa> kako?
<marko-_-> pomisli kakša škoda nič več velikih ljudskih pridobitev
<marko-_-> nič več hitrih avtov, bleščečih oblekic dišecih parfumih
<marko-_-> ah ja
<nafisa> kako ni več?
<nafisa> vse je
<marko-_-> nisem se učil metat na zobe da bi mogu držat v glavi tolko brezveznih informacij
<nafisa> na zobe al na roko?
<nafisa> nič ne beleži ...
<nafisa> :D
<marko-_-> nisem se učil exat enga litra vina da bi mogu zaklepat žepe vsakih 5 minut  mislit na denar bolj kot na lastno veselje in gledat face zdolgočasenih kurb
<Grega> nafisa: 3x za 2.50eur.. se cokolada je drazja :)
<marko-_-> jaz sem Å¡e bolj neobstojen od molekule ozona
<marko-_-> in če spijem eno pivo se spremenim v kaviar!
<nafisa> in kaj je 2.5 €?
<marko-_-> genialno besedilo
<marko-_-> čau sonček
<Grega> trije kondomi :)
<nafisa> ah ... jih imam polno torbico
<marko-_-> kot si hodu do zdaj sem se že vprašal če te ne bo več nazaj sem vedno vedu da boš živel dlje kot jaz ampak tega ti ne bom priznal
<nafisa> kolk jih rabiš?
<marko-_-> mene obrača okoli tvoje osi ti se vrtiš za dobro voljo ljudi
<marko-_-> in čisto vedno tisto jutro ko me zjutraj zbudiš se lažje diha ko se neha z dimnikov kadit
<marko-_-> čau sonček kod si hodu do zdaj
<marko-_-> para papapa
<Grega> ojoj.. tu ni prihodnosti :)
<nafisa> kje ni prihodnosti?
<Grega> never mind
<marko-_-> meh
<nafisa> in kaj boš s temi kondomi?
<marko-_-> grem gledat arrested development
<nafisa> :p
<nafisa> al devetimi?
<CrazyLemon> kaj le..napolnil jih bo z vodo
<CrazyLemon> al pa z zrakom
<nafisa> aaaa
<nafisa> pol pa bucika pa ...
<CrazyLemon> mislim..tudi ti nč ne štekaš :S
<nafisa> al v punce metat?
<Grega> kaj pa se lahko naredis z njimi? :S
<nafisa> ja, lahko mleko not daš
<nafisa> pa na uni bunkici prepikneš :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega pojma nimam..ne vidim drugih možnosti za uporabo
<nafisa> pa piješ ven
<Grega> nafisa: mleko je za cokolino, a res nic ne ves?
<nafisa> pa rečeš, da si delal blowjob
<nafisa> to pa nikol sprobala, veš
<nafisa> mam alergijo na laktozo
<CrazyLemon> blowjob z mlekom?
<CrazyLemon> a to je tist k daš vime od krave v usta ?
<nafisa> ja :D
<Grega> direkt napajanje
<CrazyLemon> sounds..warm!
<nafisa> samo tisto je polnomastno mleko :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega v top gearu...bmw m3 !
<CrazyLemon> lepotec pa pol <3
<nafisa> pa beljakovine pa to
<Grega> ni slab, tukaj ne dalac vstran ga ima en
<Grega> belega
<CrazyLemon> stari je ok..ampak tanov je pa fenomenalen :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi coupe
<CrazyLemon> čist turn on :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<nafisa> ajoj ... avti :s
<bogdanov> hocs bit smeker
<bogdanov> a ni vec impreza
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov impreza je cool zaradi 4x4
<CrazyLemon> sam m3 je pa m3
<CrazyLemon> in bo vedno ostal m3
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> itak
<nafisa> jst bi pa mela smarta
<Grega> moja mati ma smarta :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa in naj uganemo! napolnila bi ga s kondomi!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> ne
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> tolk jih pa ne mislim raztalat
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi jih raztalala?
<Grega> kdo je kaj govoril o talanju
<CrazyLemon> več balonov zate!
<Grega> lol
<nafisa> sama ne smem ...
<nafisa> pol pa talam
<Grega> kako ne smes?
<nafisa> s to vrsto latexa se igrat
<Grega> a si alergicna na vse kar se zacne z L?
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> nisem alergična
<nafisa> moj ne pusti :)
<CrazyLemon> torej je on alergičen?
<nafisa> ne ...
 * Grega zmeden
<nafisa> ne rabva kondomov
 * CrazyLemon tudi
 * nafisa pa ne
<Grega> kdo je sploh o "njem" govoril?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa čemu jih pol maš tok?
<nafisa> dobivam jih
<Grega> al je jezen, ko uporabljas.. latex.. s kom drugim..
<CrazyLemon> ja..verjamem to
<CrazyLemon> ampak čemu jih pa maš tok
<nafisa> ja, če bi uporabljala ... bi s kom drugim
<Grega> no
<nafisa> če bo mnenja, da lahko s kom drugim, mi ga bo pripeljal
<nafisa> do takrat mam pa ženske
 * Grega spet zmeden
<CrazyLemon> zdej vem!
<CrazyLemon> Upravna!
<CrazyLemon> to je rešitev vseh zmed!
<CrazyLemon> oz odgovor :D
<Grega> lol
<Grega> ampak.. hm.. ali to pomeni..
<Grega> hm.. ne..
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<nafisa> ???
<Grega> jaaa??
<CrazyLemon> jaaa!
<CrazyLemon> vse je res!
<Grega> neeee
<CrazyLemon> ma pravim ti..ja!
<Grega> wooooh
<nafisa> nea Å¡tekam, stari, ej
<CrazyLemon> welcome to the club..the toilet is on the right..the condoms are on the floor
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> welcome
<bogdanov> to serbia
<bogdanov> pusenje
<bogdanov> 500 dinarja
<bogdanov> karaje
<bogdanov> 2000 dinarja
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> kraja avta
<CrazyLemon> 2500
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> za 3000 dobis dobra res
<Grega> neprecenljivo
<Grega> :)
<Grega> gledat nafisa na delu... neprecenljivo
<Grega> tako :)
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> gledat nafisa na delu... neprecenljivo
<CrazyLemon> če te sliši kak bosanski delavec
<CrazyLemon> ne bo vesel
<nafisa> ???
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<Grega> mastercard!
<nafisa> am ... mislim, da si moje delo narobe razumel
<Grega> :)))
<nafisa> :))
<Grega> ne ne
<Grega> kr dobro sem ga
<nafisa> in kaj je moje delo?
<Grega> ne bomo zdaj vec o tem
<Grega> zdaj je kar je
<nafisa> haha, kak se ven vleče
<Grega> ne, pac.. ne pokvarimo zdaj z nekimi popravki..
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VB88RChB9U&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - DRAGANA MIRKOVIC 2009--ZEMLJO OKRENI SE
<nafisa> ../../tools/winegcc/winegcc -B../../tools/winebuild -shared ./winex11.drv.spec    bitblt.o bitmap.o brush.o clipboard.o codepage.o desktop.o dib.o dib_convert.o dib_dst_swap.o dib_src_swap.o event.o graphics.o ime.o init.o keyboard.o mouse.o opengl.o palette.o pen.o scroll.o settings.o systray.o text.o window.o wintab.o x11ddraw.o x11drv_main.o xdnd.o xfont.o xim.o xinerama.o xrandr.o xrender.o xvidmode.o     version.res  -o winex11.drv.
<nafisa> so -lcomctl32 -luser32 -lgdi32 -ladvapi32 -limm32 -lkernel32 -lntdll -Wb,-dcomctl32 ../../libs/port/libwine_port.a -lSM -lICE -lXext -lX11
<nafisa> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<nafisa> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<nafisa> winegcc: gcc failed
<nafisa> make[2]: *** [winex11.drv.so] Error 2
<nafisa> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/.../wine-1.1.13/dlls/winex11.drv'
<nafisa> make[1]: *** [winex11.drv] Error 2
<nafisa> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/.../wine-1.1.13/dlls'
<nafisa> make: *** [dlls] Error 2
<nafisa> Compilation failed, aborting install.
<CrazyLemon> pastebin.com jebelacesta !
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem ja..kot rečeno..se boš kr fajn mela med kompajlanjem :D
<Grega> noc je se dolga
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> :s
<nafisa> in vse tiho je bilo
<nafisa> a kmalu več ne bo :D
<Grega> jaz.. sem zaseden..
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> milibog
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> !
<nafisa> aja?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> ne ne
<Grega> ne tak
<Grega> milibog
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega glej top gear
<CrazyLemon> veš kera bejba je kot guest..uffff
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> ja ... glej
<bogdanov> crazy a drkas
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> hoooooooda!
<Grega> katera
<CrazyLemon> amber ...
<CrazyLemon> čak
<CrazyLemon> replay :D
<Grega> ze ce je amber je ql
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> herde ?
<bogdanov> madison parker?"
<CrazyLemon> al neki takega :S
<nafisa> jst pa ne morem drkat
<bogdanov> ti drki
<bogdanov> ubuntu
<nafisa> a, to že
<nafisa> vsak dan več
<nafisa> pa čedalje manj mi je jasnu :D
<Grega> men tud
<CrazyLemon> nam tudi
<Grega> baje si po 23. letu vedno bolj neumen..
<nafisa> Å¡e nisem tam :D
 * CrazyLemon lahk pritrdi tej znanstveni ugotovitvi
<Grega> :/
<CrazyLemon> Grega http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/vlcsnap-00002.png
<nafisa> bom poročala, ko bom tam ... pa čez
<CrazyLemon> front view
<bogdanov> crazy eo zatebe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg7qW2ww9Nc
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Frenkie - Mr Policeman @Majkcek.com
<bogdanov> :>
<Grega> au nice
<nafisa> fax pa 14???
<Grega> zadnic sem gledal..
<CrazyLemon> čak čak...rear view sledi!
<Grega> huuum, da jo najdem
<CrazyLemon> Grega http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/vlcsnap-00001.png
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zdej gledam amber..drugo me nič ne zanima :>
<Grega> CrazyLemon: http://www.topgear.com/uk/videos/sienna-miller-part-2
<Pepelka> Sienna Miller: part 2 - BBC Top Gear
<CrazyLemon> aaah sienna
<CrazyLemon> arrr :D
<Grega> :>
<Grega> uhu
<nafisa> na, drkajo, ker so bolj tiho
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> veš da! treba je tiste kondome napolnit!
<bogdanov> hahaha
<Grega> hitro v kuhno po mleko
<CrazyLemon> se že greje!
<CrazyLemon> mleko i mean!
<nafisa> aja?
<Grega> lol
<nafisa> ne jajca?
<Grega> jajca so za zajtrk
<bogdanov> i sve je Å¡mekericaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi grel jajca?
<Grega> no idea
<nafisa> ja, pol pa led zraven dajaj :P
<CrazyLemon> če greješ jajca dobiš salmonelo
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Grega> al pa gonorejo
<CrazyLemon> gonorejo dobiš
<CrazyLemon> če si jajca spečeš
<Grega> ah, jaz itak ne bi vedel..
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> a zdej boš reku da ne maraš jajc??
<CrazyLemon> čudak!
<CrazyLemon> a sam hrenovke ješ za zajtrk al kaj? :S
<Grega> neprijetna situacija :) vrnimo se raje k lateksu.. :>
<Grega> nafisa: je rekla, da nam bo neke slike pokazala :>
<nafisa> a bi mi kdo za zajtrk prinesel hrenovko v testu iz pekarne?
<nafisa> neeeee
<nafisa> nisem tega rekla
<Grega> itak da si
<Grega> 02:28 <nafisa> hoces slike?
<CrazyLemon> bo grega prinesu hrenovko..ti pripravi testo
<Grega> aigh!
<nafisa> fak ... to je izjava od popoldne
<Grega> slike, latex, crni, 0.6mm
<Grega> :))
<Grega> go
<nafisa> pššššššššššštttttttttttt
<nafisa> nimam svojih slik v latexu ... ker jst fotkam druge
<Grega> lahk tud 0.4
<Grega> torej so slike
<Grega> aha!
<nafisa> ja, sam ne moje
<nafisa> iz delavnic
<nafisa> jst samo pofotkam
<nafisa> na hitr
<Grega> kak lahko temu recete "delavnica" wtf :))
<CrazyLemon> Grega jah ker se "dela" !
<Grega> ej, kje se vpisem na to?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Grega> da se tud jaz malo spravim delat
<nafisa> workshop
<nafisa> nisi član kluba ;)
<Grega> ja, vpisi me!
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> ne gre to tako na izi
<Grega> delavicno ma tud moj sosed, ki je avtomehanik.. ampak bi me precej nabil ce bi v 0.4 lateksu prisel tja
<CrazyLemon> Grega zakaj misliš da je na tej 'delavnici' drugače?
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bi te kle tud..
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Grega> ja, ampak ne s francozom..
<Grega> :>
<Grega> i hope
<CrazyLemon> think twice
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> mamo francoza tut kle
<nafisa> pa kladivo
<nafisa> biče
<nafisa> svašta
<CrazyLemon> told u
<nafisa> boksarsko vrečo
<nafisa> tekalno stezo
<Grega> mi mamo simona namesto boksarske vrece
<CrazyLemon> uff ta amber
<marko-_-> KO UGASNEJO
<marko-_-> kamere in žarlometi...
<marko-_-> 5000 hercov
<marko-_-> ti piska v ušesih
<marko-_-> najrajši bi se od joka umrl in se zbudil v nebesih takrat vidiš list na drevesu
<nafisa> v soju luči in temni noči vidim človeka prav takšnega, kot si ti. ne ve, ali bi na svetlem stal ali bi v temi ostal
<nafisa> grozno me spominja nate in na tvoje "sestre in brate"
<nafisa> Obupno me spominja nate
<nafisa> Ter na tvoje »sestre in brate«;
<nafisa> ne zna se odločiti za svetlo in dobro,
<nafisa> raje ostaja v temi in zlu.
<nafisa> Ko pa pokličem ga, se on ne odzove,
<nafisa> le v brado mrmra si, kar se mu blede.
<nafisa> Grozno izgleda, Å¡e bolj kakor ti,
<nafisa> ko ga oplazi žarek luči.
<nafisa> Vendar imata oba iste probleme,
<nafisa> v temo odete in med prah zagrenjene.
<nafisa> Skratka; milo rečeno, oba v istem dreku,
<nafisa> ti do grla, on do oči.
<CrazyLemon> lol
 * nafisa se prikloni
<nafisa> lol
 * CrazyLemon claps
<Grega> O_o
<nafisa> Prazna je moja soba,
<nafisa> le sama sem v njej.
<nafisa> Mori me velika tegoba,
<nafisa> a tako ni bilo Å¡e nikoli prej.
<nafisa> V tej sobi ni življenja.
<nafisa> In ne bo več hrepenenja.
<nafisa> Tiho je vse.
<nafisa> Sliši se le drsenje svinčnika in ur tiktakanje.
<nafisa> Pozno je že,
<nafisa> jaz pa kar pokonci sem Å¡e.
<nafisa> Nemo ležim v postelji
<nafisa> in premišljujem...
<nafisa> da nikoli več ne bo,
<nafisa> kot do sedaj je bilo.
<nafisa> da se na maretov nivo malo dam
<CrazyLemon> its... poetry night!
<Grega> pizda, nimfa, zdaj bom pa moral it amber gledat.. cist si me zjebala :P
<Grega> nafisa: jaz te bom nimfa klical
<nafisa> sry, grega
<CrazyLemon> nimfa?? loooool
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> milibog!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> a Å¡e dam slikco?
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> tvojoo
<Grega> pa me ne zajebavat!!
<Grega> :)))
<nafisa> Nekaj slišim.
<nafisa> Cvili, žvrgoli.
<nafisa> Ozrem se.
<nafisa> Vidim ptička,
<nafisa> ki na okenski polici sedi.
<nafisa> Žalostno poje
<nafisa> pesmice svoje.
<nafisa> Sploh ne gleda naokoli.
<nafisa> Ne gleda, kako sonce sije,
<nafisa> ne sliši, kako mu srce bije.
<nafisa> Ne vidi mene,
<nafisa> da skoraj zraven njega stojim.
<nafisa> Samo predse zre
<nafisa> in se ne zmeni za ničesar.
<nafisa> Le kaj mu je?
<nafisa> Ne gane se.
<nafisa> Ko bi vsaj znal govoriti,
<nafisa> ko bi znal skrbi mi svoje potožiti.
<nafisa> O ptiček,
<nafisa> zaradi tebe je zdaj tudi meni hudo.
<CrazyLemon> Žalosten je!! Podaj mu roko !
<nafisa> Ko bi vsaj odletel
<nafisa> in svojo žalost s sabo vzel.
<nafisa> Ko bi vsaj opazil, da sije sonce,
<nafisa> ko bi slišal vesele zvonce.
<nafisa> Ko bi razúmel moje besede.
<nafisa> Bi bil potolažen?
<nafisa> Od veselja blažen?
<nafisa> brb
<CrazyLemon> tyt
<Grega> neeee
<Grega> neee zdaaajjj
<Grega> wtttfff
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> !google amber heard
<Pepelka> Amber Heard - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1720028/
<CrazyLemon> !
<Grega> ne, to je prevec soft
<Grega> prek te faze sem
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> ???
<CrazyLemon> nč..its sleep time
<CrazyLemon> night
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> lepo spi
<nafisa> nočko nočko
<CrazyLemon> enako
 * CrazyLemon off
<Grega> noc
<nafisa> aleluja, gospodu poj
<napsy> noc
<bogdanov> tourist
<bogdanov> dobr film
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<Grega> a ti se kr ne spis? :)
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> zakva pa ti ne? :)
<nafisa> interupcije
<Grega> korupcije
<nafisa> čak čak čak
<nafisa> tangic pa ne gledaš
<Grega> kje?
<nafisa> ja, kje le
<Grega> aja, chat
<Grega> zaprl sem ga
<Grega> huum
<nafisa> men Å¡e kr gori
<nafisa> ok, sem zaprla
<Grega> ah, zdaj ti to.. prepozno
<bogdanov> grega a mas ksno plato am2
<bogdanov> za dilnt
<Grega> ne
<bogdanov> oks
<bogdanov> pizda na slo techu nc pametnga bolha tud svoh
<Grega> zal
<bogdanov> sj bo :)
<Grega> nekega dne
<Grega> nic, top gear pogledam, pa spat
<Grega> kaj cem
<nafisa> jst se pa čoham
<Grega> po nosu?
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> blizu
<Grega> v nosu?
<nafisa> tako blizu pa spet ne
<Grega> vec stvari za cokat pa ne poznam
<Grega> verjetno sem premlad :)
<Grega> cohat*
<nafisa> haha ... kr za*****aj me
<Grega> ah :) saj si velika punca.. se bos ze pocohala kjer te srbi :)
<Grega> grem jaz top gear pogledat
<nafisa> ja, itaq
<Grega> da vidim amber heard
<nafisa> a vidiš, ko sem prej rekla, da je goščava ...
<nafisa> zdaj grmovje pulim z rokami
<nafisa> bom nehala ... preveč boli :D
<nafisa> tok je zatopljen v tisto ...
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> nič ne bo z wine
<nafisa> mene bo zmankal
<nafisa> lepo se imejta
<nafisa> cya kaj tu gor
<nafisa> bye
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1793860321781&comments
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAHAH
<Pepelka> Prijava | Facebook
<bogdanov> KMETTTTT
<bogdanov> IZ ISKRE KMET HAHAHA
<DominiCanes> kir compiler je dober za c++ v ubuntu
<DominiCanes> mam probleme z code blocksom
<DominiCanes> ceprav sem instaliral essential
<zdobersek> Kok mislis, probleme
<zdobersek> ce ti ne skompajla, pol mas najbrz v kodi napake.
<DominiCanes> ne skompajla nc
<DominiCanes> zdej mam geany
<DominiCanes> pa mam cist eno uizi kodo... hello world
<DominiCanes> pa mi ne dela
<DominiCanes> dal gor build essentials
<DominiCanes> ampak nc
<zdobersek> kak je pa error?
<DominiCanes> ni errora
<DominiCanes> #include <iostream>
<DominiCanes> #include <cstdlib>
<DominiCanes> int main(){
<DominiCanes> using namespace std;
<DominiCanes> cout<<"hello world"<<endl;
<DominiCanes> system("pause");
<DominiCanes> return 0;
<DominiCanes> }
<DominiCanes> sam kje naj vidim rezultat
<DominiCanes> ce grem v terminal in dam ./ ime.cpp
<DominiCanes> mi vrze error
<DominiCanes> ka pa vem
<Grega> Permission denied? :)
<DominiCanes> prej sn delu v visual studiju in ni blo problema...prvic delam neki taksnega v ubuntu
<DominiCanes> ne
<DominiCanes> dal sem prej chmd 777 ime.cpp
<DominiCanes> pa je zelena
<DominiCanes> pol sem zagnal in napise
<Grega> ampak ni skompajlana
<Grega> se vedno ne text datoteka
<Grega> je*
<Grega> probaj z: make ime
<DominiCanes> Compilation finished successfully.
<Grega> zdaj pa ./ime
<DominiCanes> fak seveda
<DominiCanes> dal sem make all pa nc
<Grega> ker ni Makefile falja, saj ne rabis 'all', itak imas samo eno datoteko
<DominiCanes> ./prvi.cpp: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<DominiCanes> ./prvi.cpp: line 4: `int main(){'
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> geany spusti...terminal pa ne
<Grega> kako naj naredim screenshot spletne strani, tako da bo cela zajeta (ker ima drsnik)?
<DominiCanes> minimaliziraj
<DominiCanes> mislim zmanjsi
<DominiCanes> drsnik gor dol
<DominiCanes> ??
<DominiCanes> ka mas drsnik gor dol
<Grega> ja, ampak pol pa zgoraj ni vidno, ne :)
<Grega> saj vseeno, bom dal dva screenshota
<DominiCanes> nisn to mislo lahko jo fotkas zmanjsano
<DominiCanes> brez drsnika
<Grega> ow, tocno.. crtl+scroller na miski
<Grega> tnx
<DominiCanes> ni mi jasno zaka mi ne dela
<DominiCanes> visual povlece
<DominiCanes> geany pa ne
<DominiCanes> kir sn js debi
<DominiCanes> Grega: ka ni v ubuntu isto system ("pause");
<DominiCanes> la kaj
<Grega> mislim da ne
<Grega> ne rabis, brisi
<DominiCanes> ok
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> to sn naredil
<DominiCanes> na geany-ju mors dat prvo buld pol pa run file
<DominiCanes> zdej je vse jasno
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ping
<Tadej> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> Sami studenti -.-
<CrazyLemon> napsy pong
<napsy> CrazyLemon: na kere predmete vse bos hodil v 2. semestru?
<napsy> js mam op. sisteme, pod. baze, statistika, spletne tehn., rac. kom
<CrazyLemon> napsy rač. kom, os. sis. , testiranje in kakovost ter spletne tehnologije
<CrazyLemon> mam Å¡e statistiko..sam se mi prekriva
<CrazyLemon> tko  da bom verjetno po starem Å¡ou delat statistiko
<napsy> aha
<napsy> pol sma si na podobnem
<Jorky> :)
<CrazyLemon> a se teb tudi prekriva statistika?
<napsy> CrazyLemon: mmm ne
<napsy> mam lih v petek
<napsy> sam ne upostevam vaj tu tak da mogoce se mi bo
<CrazyLemon> js pa mam kr fcked up urnik...od pon - pet vsak dan neki mam :S   plus to da več ali manj mam od 15-20 predavanja/vaje
<CrazyLemon> enkrat celo od 14-21
<napsy> uf
<CrazyLemon> napsy nisi Å¡ou danes na prvo predavanje? :D
<napsy> eeeh
<napsy> :)
<christooss__> jo  a kdo ve zakaj mi  nmap -sP 192.168.1.0-255
<christooss__> najde samo mojo kišto in router
<christooss__> windows kište pa ne
<christooss__> Nmap done: 256 IP addresses (2 hosts up) scanned in 2.38 seconds
<zdobersek> !translate sl en predlog
<Pepelka> proposal
<zdobersek> !translate sl en predlagati
<Pepelka> propose
<zdobersek> FUUU
<zdobersek> !translate en sl recommend
<Pepelka> Priporočamo
<Jorky> a kdo kup proc?
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ windows kišta ne pošilja ICMP paketov nazaj? oz. jih zavrača ?
<CrazyLemon>  13:03:13 up 30 days, 18:04,  1 user,  load average: 0.66, 0.43, 0.37
<CrazyLemon> ker badass :$
<christooss__> CrazyLemon dve default windows xp sp3 kište
<christooss__> sem zdej rešil z -P0
<christooss__> če pošljem normalen ping tema compoma normlano pride nazaj
<christooss__> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1001ms
<christooss__> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.599/4.822/8.046/3.224 ms
<Grega> jebelacesta!
<nafisa> kje jo vidiš?
<Grega> dve mnozici imam (A in B), podatki v mnozici A se spreminjajo (spreminjajo podatki, dodajajo novi elementi in brisejo stari elementi).. ce dam loop skoz mnozico A in pogledam ali je element ze v mnozici B ga spremenim (UPDATE), drugace ga dodam (ADD)... ampak kako naj tiste, ki jih vec v A ni pobrisem v B, brez dodatnih 10.000 zank
<Grega> ok, v prvi zanki lahko grem skoz B in dam vsem elementom deleted = True.. potem pa grem skoz A in vsem elementom nastavim deleted = False.. potem pa v tretjem loopu pobrisem vse, ki imajo attr deleted = True
<Grega> ma kdo kaksno boljso idejo? :)
<Grega> lacn sem :)
<zdobersek> Grega, mas kako konkretno navodilo?
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ no pol je tko kot sm reku..blokirajo ICMP - P0 pa ne pošlje ICMP
<nafisa> ej, kolk je že inštalacija za ubuntu velika ... če kdo ve približno?
<CrazyLemon> inštalacija ?
<CrazyLemon> cca. 4gb
<CrazyLemon> oz med 3-4gb
<nafisa> kaj pa program sam?
<nafisa> plac na live CD
<CrazyLemon> misilš ~700mb
<CrazyLemon> -misilš
<nafisa> aha ...
<CrazyLemon> za en cd
<CrazyLemon> zato se pa imenuje liveCD
<nafisa> potem je 1 GB ključ dost velik ... hvala
<nafisa> ja, jst delam live USB :D
<DominiCanes> nafisa: ka to delas z lili Usb creator
<nafisa> ne vem, kako se reče ... moj mi je dal link ... na eni spletni strani dobiš programček ... nek creator ... in potem izbereš, če imaš CD ali USB ... pa na kterem operacijskem zaganjaš ...
<DominiCanes> okidoki
<CrazyLemon> unetbootin uporabi če nič druzga
<christooss__> unetbooting ftw
<christooss__> :)
<CrazyLemon> maš pa v ubuntuju USB creator
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim
<christooss__> tudi
<nafisa> nea to jas vem :D bi rekla, če bi živela pri mojmu :D
<nafisa> v glavnem ... navodila za uporabo tistega programčka sem staknila iz ubuntujeve strani
<nafisa> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<Pepelka> Download | Ubuntu
<nafisa> tuki
<matijja> dd über alles
<nafisa> ja, sam takrat sem imela windowse, ko sem tega 10.04 rihtala
<nafisa> aja ... še to vprašam ... a desktop pobere več placa pa vsega, kot netbook remix?
<matijja> netbook remix, je samo prilagojeno namizje.
<nafisa> aha, ok
<matijja> in verjetno je namenjen netbook-om ;)
<nafisa> nič bolj zmogljivo pa to?
<matijja> nevem, nisem nikoli probaval
<nafisa> ja no ... saj verjetno bi tudi desktop čisto normalno delal na netbooku ... tako kot dela npr w7
<nafisa> meni je netbook remix "namizje" všeč ... v teh dveh mesecih sem ga čist vzljubila
<t3ch> sasa je dobla konkurenco :)
<nafisa> samo sem Å¡e tupa za nekatere stvari
<t3ch> glavno da ves da si.. blem bi bil ce nebi vedla :)
<matijja> zdej še navadne čokolade več ne dajo v alu-foljo... kam gre ta svet
<nafisa> ja, ni več folije, ja
<nafisa> samo plastika
<t3ch> treba sparat.. kam bi prisli ce nebi
<t3ch> :)
<matijja> kam bomo prišli šele če bomo...
<nafisa> ok ... mislim, da lind je Å¡e v foliji?
<t3ch> ce mi na sihtu sparamo z skatlami te ves s cem vse oni pr cokoladi
<nafisa> v glavnem ... pri čokoladi naj z mlekom šparajo
<nafisa> pa s kakavom naj ne Å¡parajo :D
<t3ch> :)
<matijja> Hmal boš namesto čokolade z lešniki, dobil samo še lešnike.
<nafisa> na-a
<nafisa> lešnike naj ven dajo
<nafisa> samo čista grenka čokolada
<matijja> Je že kdo delal makroje za sendmail?
<Jorky> kwa pa je to?
<matijja> makroji al sendmail?
<Jorky> makroji
<matijja> macro.. pač neka koda/definicija, ki nekaj naredi namesto tebe
<zdobersek> TKO K V WORDU!
<t3ch> v cem pa napises makro da dela namesto tebe
<t3ch> v wordu vrjetno ne?
<zdobersek> v assemblyju  :)
<t3ch> v excelu
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> to je ko neki VB tu zgleja
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> http://www.rondebruin.nl/notes1.htm
<Pepelka> Lotus Notes: Save and Remove attachments
<nafisa> Å¡e 100 MB ...
<nafisa> evo ... gremo delat live USB
<nafisa> gem sprobat zdaj 10.10 na live USB ...
<nafisa> grem*
<nafisa> cya
<nafisa> waw ... ta pa ima malo drugačne barve
<upd> en mal
<nafisa> 10.10 ... pa mičkeno drugače izgleda ...
<nafisa> samo ... se bomo navadli :)
<nafisa> grem zdaj inštalirat tole stvarco
<upd> a imate v openareni kakšne stopnice
<miha> !google test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<Grega> kaj si ti ja nooor :) kak me en jebe :)
<Grega> vedno en in tisti, vednoo
<miha> Grega: rad te ma? :D
<Grega> jutri ga poklicem, da mu povem naj koga drugega jebe
<miha> a tist ko te spraševal kaj bo, če umreš?
<miha> :D
<miha> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/libija-protestniki-napadli-juznokorejsko-gradbisce.html čudno da k pahorju ni prišu
<Pepelka> FOTO in VIDEO: Gadafi naj bi bil na poti v Venezuelo - 24ur.com
<Grega> ne ne.. tako vprasanje me sploh ne moti..
<Grega> ta je nesramen in neresen
<miha> al tist ko si mu spletno trgovino zaklenu ?
<Grega> ja, 1x ze
<Grega> en job mi je nalozil, in sva se zmenila, da je 100eur+ddv.. in je full zacel komplicirat, pa sem mu popustil in mu daj na 10 obrokob (100eur na 10 obrokov!!!, brez obresti)
<Grega> in zdaj sem mu poslal predracun za najem 9.99(+ddv)
<Grega> in sem mu rekel, da naj poleg doda 10eur za prvi obrok
<Grega> najprej mi ne nazaj odpisal..
<Grega> Pozdravljeni !
<Grega> Račun bo plačan,19,99 eur.Zanima pa me če bo naslednji mesec že znašal
<Grega> 39,99 eur,no ja si boste že nekaj zmislo ??
<Grega> in sem mu lepo odgovoril, da je tak bil dogovor
<Grega> in zdaj mi je nakazal 19.99 (brez ddv)
<Grega> in zdaj se morem za 4 eure fukat
<Grega> in se 5 mailov napisat
<Grega> in cist vsak mesec je enak tezava
<Grega> cist vsak mesec
<Grega> zdaj mam ene 90 strank v bazi.. in niti pri eni ni niti najmanjse komplikacije
<Grega> tukaj pa v eno
<Grega> ampak ga ne morem pogruntat
<Grega> al me jebe nalasc al je fukjen
<Grega> samo jaz mislim, da me jebe nalasc
<nafisa> ok, no ... spet se bom mogla navajat ... :S
<yang> grega brisi ga kaj se sploh ukvarjas z 1/99
<nafisa> aja ... no, da sporočim ... sedaj mi na wirelesu downloada tako, kot mi more ... 1 mega ... prej sem pa youtube komi poslušala oz. niti tega nisem mogla :)
<upd> super
<yang> u wau se ena zenska navdusenka nad ubuntujem!
<christooss__> sej jih je blo še več
<christooss__> pa jih je od navdušenja kap
<yang> zdej bosta lahko plesale skupaj z sasko
<nafisa> ja no ... ta stranska vrstica mi zdaj del ekrana odžre ... tega na 10.04 ni bilo
<nafisa> to mi ne diši
<christooss__> stranska vrstica?
<nafisa> netbook remix ...
<upd> netbook..
<christooss__> unity aaa
<nafisa> to mi nikakor ni všeč
<nafisa> ker imam 10 inčni ekran
<upd> !google ubuntu netbox remix remove unity
<Pepelka> [ubuntu netbook remix] Switch from Unity back to old Netbook Remix ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606069
<upd> amm... sicer je tisto uporabno
<upd> usaj meni
<nafisa> kaj pa vem ... tisti način mi je bil boljši
<nafisa> samo 10.04 ne morem dat nazaj, če mi ne dela wlan, kot bi moral
<christooss__> sej lahk log outaš in tm izbereš navaden gnome
<yang> ja ves da se aplikacije pravilno zaganjajo rabis min resolucijo 1024x768 ce tvoj netbool tega ne omogoca pol edin da mas virtual screen
<nafisa> kje lahko izberem?
<christooss__> tm spodi
<nafisa> samo potem moram to vsakič na novo določevat?
<upd> skor verjetno bi se moralo shraniti
<christooss__> vse se shrani
<miha> lahk izberes al sam za eno sejo al je to novo privzeto
<miha> pr window managerjih pr prijavi
<Tadej> ppl rabim slovar k laufa na linuxu
<miha> kde/gnome tud tak menjas
<Tadej> neki podobnega asp
<miha> Tadej: ne dela v wine to?
<miha> asp?
<Tadej> eng -> slo
<miha> to je precej stara aplikacija, na win7 noče delat :D
<Tadej> nisem wine nic sprobaval
<miha> res probi, bi bil presenečen če ne bi delal
<Tadej> bom
<nafisa> samo, da mi posodobi vse ... pa bom probala, če bom lahko zdaj wine normalno inštalirala
<nafisa> grem dat reštart :D
<CrazyLemon> pol lahk na forumu  poveš da 10.10 ti dela normalno :)
<Tadej> kok pocasnej bo masina laufala, ce bo se wine laufal?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno kaj boš laufal v wine
<CrazyLemon> ter kolko zmogljiva je masina :)
<napsy> CrazyLemon: ti si mel kj faxa dans? :)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: ASP slovar :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy verjetno sem..ne bi vedel :)
<napsy> hehe :)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej kak sodoben dual core bi mogu laufat normalno..je pa res da če bo kaj počasnej delovalo bo to wine :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. ASP slovar :)
<CrazyLemon> bbl
<nafisa> spet se mi wine noče inštalirat :(
<miha> asp je zlo preprosta mfc zadeva
<miha> to je delal Å¡e na pentium 1
<miha> zakaj ne bi v wine zdj
<nafisa> saj zdaj še neki inštaliram vse ... bom pol pogledala, če sem v tisti klobasi se kaj zatipkala
<nafisa> checking for cc... no
<nafisa> checking for cl.exe... no
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> wine inštaliram ... samo ko kliknem na okno programa, se mi kar terminal prikaže v ospredju
<miha> ja, če ne podaš parametrov, je konzola.. lahk pa bližnjica:   wine program   ali wine polna/pot/do/programa, potem bo samo program
<BigWhale> THEY'RE THE JEDI OF THE SEA!!!!!
<BigWhale> Ce slucajno ni kdo vedel ...
<nafisa> ./kchat
<nafisa> zaženem ...
<nafisa> pa se zažene
<nafisa> ampak delat pa ne morem nič potem v tistem
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/Internet-in-programi/Internet/Pahor-kokain-in-Google.html
<Pepelka> Pahor, kokain in Google | Internet | Internet in programi
<CrazyLemon> <BigWhale> THEY'RE THE JEDI OF THE SEA!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> lies..all lies
<DominiCanes> ka je kdo gledu dokumentarc inside job
<nafisa> znano se mi sliši
<DominiCanes> nov dokumentarc padu ameriskih bank
<nafisa> aja, kolega reku, da je gledu
<nafisa> pa mi je prinesel pol zeitgeist namesto tega
<DominiCanes> kak je zeitgeist
<nafisa> meni je dober, no
<Grega> prvi je ql, druga dva sta krnekaj
<nafisa> pač pokaže, kako zaslepljajo ljudi ... al kako se naj izrazim ...
<DominiCanes> bom pogledu
<miha> !google money as debt video google
<Pepelka> Money as debt - Too-biased http://blog.leetsoft.com/2008/3/24/money-as-debt
<DominiCanes> nekak sem se navleku na dok
<miha> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2550156453790090544#
<Pepelka> Money As Debt
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> ni Å¡voh kakega pogledat
<DominiCanes> restrepo je tut dober
<nafisa> haha, davek na delo krepko nad slovenskim povprečjem ... ne me zafrkavat :D
<nafisa> nad evropskim***
<miha> nafisa: najbolj zabavno je, ko nasi marksisti trdijo, da progresivna dohodnina pravicna, ker "bogati" placajo vec. bogati vecino denarja dobijo prek dividend, ki so obdavčene manj kot minimalne plače (20%)
<miha> nasankajo tisti, ki imajo mal vec kot minimalca.
<nafisa> ja, vem ... samo kaj naj?
<miha> glasuj pametno na naslednjih volitvah...
<nafisa> naj bombo vržem na parlament?
<nafisa> če bi volitve kaj spremenile, bi bile prepovedane
<miha> večina postavlja zakone. dvotretjinska večina spreminja ustavo. ne verjet lažem.
<nafisa> ja, tistih, ki bi pa radi prav delali ... jih pa spucajo hitro
<nafisa> nč ... lačna full, še nič jedla danes ... grem nekej skuhat
<miha> dobr tek...
<nafisa> mejte se ta čas
<nafisa> hvalaaa
<Grega> milibog
<Grega> miha: kaj pomenijo siva polja na urniku?
<Grega> vaje?
<Grega> zdobersek: sorry da nisem prej odgovoril, nimam navodil.. ampak sem ze resil in trenutno dela
<Grega> tako da... If it ain't broke, don't fix it :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ko boš mel čas ter voljo..lahk pošlješ na mailing listo obvestilo o sestanku.. upam da bo kaj več odziva na tvoje povabilo kot na moja prejšna vabila :)
<zdobersek1> ubuntu.si ma mailing listo?! :O
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> !google ubuntu-si mailing list
<Seniorita> IRC Meeting 18.12.2010 http://answerpot.com/showthread.php?1910825-IRC%20Meeting%2018.12.2010
<CrazyLemon> ok..to ni to :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak zanimivo kje vse pristanejo logi
<CrazyLemon> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-si
<Seniorita> Ubuntu-si Stran s podatki
<miha> :)
<nafisa> marija, obstaja velik mailing list
<Grega> jutri pa grem na fax... pa cetud umrem!
<CrazyLemon> R.i.p :(
<Grega> usoda je neizbezna
<CrazyLemon> nč..kalifornikejšn tajm
<Grega> a je nov release?
<CrazyLemon> yes it is
<Grega> wuhu
<CrazyLemon> una odvetnica is hawt! :D
<Grega> tocno, v tem delu se je loti
<Grega> al se je v prejsnjem :S
<CrazyLemon> v prejšnem
<CrazyLemon> zdej je finishiral :p
<Grega> aaa
<Grega> :)
<Grega> u, sweet, 4min
<CrazyLemon> poocasso :D
<nafisa> tv gledate, da vidte hude bejbe?
<nafisa> ajoj, kam je prišel ta svet
<CrazyLemon> tv??
<CrazyLemon> kdo Å¡e danes gleda tv?!?
<nafisa> al karkoli že
<nafisa> v glavnem ... nekej, kar je v enem od video formatov
<CrazyLemon> in ne..mi če želimo videt hude bejbe gremo v mercator..k najbolšemu sosedu
<CrazyLemon> ane Grega !
<Grega> al pa lidl
<CrazyLemon> mm  lidl..tam  pa so ja
<Grega> :)
<Grega> nafisa: kotda ti nisi v video formatu..
<Grega> ahm, http://www.cam4.com/prasicka :)
<nafisa> pujs
<Grega> prasicka :)
<Seniorita> Free Web Cam - prasicka 21 female Ljubljana,Slovenia
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> grem, da mi hank moody da malo navdiha
<nafisa> haha
<Grega> gooood morninggg
<nafisa> itaq nisem skor nič gor
<CrazyLemon> zdej se pa kle neki izgovarjas
<nafisa> ja, kaj pa najž
<CrazyLemon> jah nč..prižgi cam pa pokaži gregorju good time! haha
<Grega> been there, no fun
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ouch :S
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> ma ... prej, ko sem bila sama, sem 1x na mesec bla na cam4 ...
<nafisa> zdaj pa mi ni do tega
<CrazyLemon> spet izgovori :p
<nafisa> la la la
<zdobersek1> o.o
<nafisa> a si mogu ta liunk dat ven?
<nafisa> link*
<nafisa> pisane marjetice
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..opensource community ..nč ni skrito!
<nafisa> saj nič hudega ...
<Grega> se zgodi
<upd> aj to en fake page spet
<Grega> saj smo sami domaci
<nafisa> saj ko sem bla na cam4 je blo bol zanimivo ... biči pa usnjeno okovje pa to :D
<Grega> vemo kako je to, ja..
<nafisa> a res?
<nafisa> te je že kera mal prebičala al kako? :P
<Grega> itak, bici, okovje, ..
<nafisa> prid ... boš vidu, kako je v resnici :P
<Grega> nisem ravno fan crnih dildotov
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> no, saj ta je samo zame ;)
<miha> Grega: ne bit tolk sramežljiv no
<CrazyLemon> Grega rasist!!!
<Grega> fizikanle omejitve so, ne rasisticne
<nafisa> vse se da, grega :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<nafisa> verjemi
<miha> !google anal plug
<nafisa> ;)
<Seniorita> Butt plug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butt_plug
<Grega> itak sem pa premlad :)
<nafisa> http://www.shrani.si/?2B/wH/3gymLKNy/dscn2674.jpg
<Grega> bo treba se pocakat kakih 50 let
<nafisa> take ljubice se boji
<Seniorita> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - dscn2674.jpg
<zdobersek1> ... and to have a flared end to prevent the device from being lost inside the rectum.
<zdobersek1> !!LOST!!
<Grega> here we go again
<nafisa> jst imam vibrirajočega napihljivega ...
<nafisa> anal plug
<nafisa> ;)
<miha> nafisa: pa še linux uporabljaš?
<nafisa> tak, k iz srednje velikosti potem noter nastane kr faaajn velik
<nafisa> miha, v čem tukaj problem?
<miha> ni ga
<nafisa> ne gre ta kombinacija skup?
<nafisa> mazohistka sem ... kaj naj
<miha> prvič slišim, ampak bo že držalo :)
<Grega> miha: kaj so siva polja na urniku?
<miha> Grega:  nimam pojma, že dolg nism mel urnika :)
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, kak dober film?
<miha> vpraši na forumu
<miha> :D
<Grega> ah, jebes
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- the mechanic
<CrazyLemon> burke and hare (ta ti bo cool)
<CrazyLemon> ter hm..
<CrazyLemon> the next three days
<CrazyLemon> prvega pa zadnjega nisem gledal
<Grega> nafisa: kako dobis placano na cam4?
<nafisa> a bi mogla dobit?
<nafisa> jst sem bila, ko še ni blo nekih bonov al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> a kr bone so delil? za halo pinki??
<CrazyLemon> :p
 * CrazyLemon bbl
<Grega> kriz pac
<Grega> kriza :>
<Grega> kilo kruha :)
<Grega> nafisa: ce naredim tak slo page, bi blo kaj punc gor?
<Grega> in da jim dam.. 0.50eur na minuto?
<upd> valda da bo..
<miha> Grega: potrebna.si ? :)
<nafisa> ma, kaj pa vem
<nafisa> po moje lih ne kaj preveč
<zdobersek1> miha: potreben.si !
<miha> jst sm prej Å¡el na ono stran
<miha> ni blo nobene kamere
<miha> a tm naj bi bla nafisa
<Grega> to bomo scodali, pa da vidimo
<nafisa> moj profil na cam4, no
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> acc. imam pa bolj zato, da s kolegico zajebavava kakega tipa, k si ga drka ... sam more met vsaj 23 centi
<upd> haha
<Grega> ah, jebes to.. grem raje.. tv gledat
<miha> nafisa: jst firbec, maš kako tako sliko? :)
<miha> ta kamera mi očitno nedela
<Grega> ojoj
<nafisa> ne, ne dam slik
<nafisa> not any more
<upd> http://www.shrani.si/?3N/11G/4AYwmgyF/184825191204764050212212.jpg lul
<Seniorita> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - 184825191204764050212212.jpg
<miha> upd kul :)
<nafisa> že videno
<nafisa> ampak ql "tabla"
<upd> ma gdje si ti to vidla
<upd> :D
<upd> tam dobrova- pg.
<upd> res tko piše kot da je naliman gor, mislem editirana slika
<nafisa> moram priznat ... inovativno
<upd> da
<nafisa> wiii ... kolegica obljubla, da če bom pridna, bom lahko gledala zraven, ko bo s svojimi jebači :D
<nafisa> zadnji teden je bil poln presenečenj
<upd> "svojimi"?
<upd> a jih je več
<nafisa> ja, njenimi
<nafisa> ja
<upd> svaštva :)
<nafisa> kaj ... saj je dobra bejba
<upd> super
<Grega> thats just wrong.. a je na tem kanalu demokracija?
<nafisa> ne bi vedela
<nafisa> ti si dlje tuki k jst
<miha> Grega: ustavna monarhija, BigWhale je kralj, ampak vecinoma je demokracija
<miha> :D
<miha> sj ga vidis na vrhu
<DominiCanes> jebes monarhijo
<DominiCanes> vsak sistem je drek
<nafisa> ja ...
<upd> brez sistema Å¡e drek ne more bit
<nafisa> in moramo čakati, da preidemo z evolucijo v homo luminis
<Grega> kje je sasa? :(
<nafisa> deseti nivo razmišljanja
<DominiCanes> sistem je dober sam da ni ljudi
<nafisa> in potem bodo vsa razmišljanja urejena na istem nivoju ... kdor pa ne bo na tem nivoju, se ga bo pa speklo na roštilju
<nafisa> :D
<Grega> i miss her
<DominiCanes> imperator
<nafisa> roštilj sem si jst zmisnla
<miha> a nafisa je alter ego od sasa?
<DominiCanes> ma drek je sistem
<DominiCanes> sistem sucks
<DominiCanes> sam ko drugac ne mormo zivet
<DominiCanes> ko smo ovce
<nafisa> beeeeeeee
<upd> miha mogoče dvojna osebnost
<miha> aha
<nafisa> jst kdo od koga???
<nafisa> a zdaj pa ni reku, da ga mormo zbudit?
<zdobersek1> kdo spi?
<nafisa> upd včer to rekel, ko je dol šel :)
<Grega> cakau le lovro, cakau vsak dan..
<christooss__> jo
<Grega> jo jo jo
<nafisa> a boste repal? :P
<bogdanov> lol
<christooss__> itak kle smo vsi iz geta
<zdobersek1> yo yo
<christooss__> zdobersek1 je pa clo iz amerike bronx zih
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> k je ipsilon uporabu
<nafisa> yo zo :D
<Grega> useless sem danes, nic uporabnega se nisem naredil
<nafisa> jst sem pa 3 pralne stroje cunj oprala ...
<zdobersek1> Grega, dan je se dolg, sploh, ce ga ne koncas cez 1 uro
<nafisa> pucala ...
<nafisa> tako da ... glavo gor ... pospravi svojo sobo :D
<Grega> nimam jaz kaj dost za pospravljat :)
<nafisa> ti jst pridem?
<Grega> tud ti nimas kaj dost za pospravljat
<nafisa> itaq
<nafisa> 2 trenirki, 7 gat pa 6 majc
<nafisa> ostalo je pa postla pa komp
<Grega> pa 6.008 dildotov
<zdobersek1> VELIKIH dildotob
<zdobersek1> v
<Grega> crnih!
<nafisa> jst sem zate govorila
<nafisa> jst "službeno" pospravljam
<zdobersek1> pol se je pa tak razkrinku! :D
<Grega> ja o kom bi pa naj govorili?
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> o tebi, grega
<Grega> no
<zdobersek1> Grega, zakaj toliko dildotov?
<nafisa> rad jih ima
<CrazyLemon> milibog !
<Grega> sami norci :)
<nafisa> kje ga vidiš? :D hahahaha
<nafisa> vem, da sem nora ... ni treba poudarjat :D
<CrazyLemon> nisi ti tok nora kot mentalno neuravnovešena
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> glavno je, da se dobro počutim
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> prekleta narcistka..sam da se ti dobr počutiš
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa mi??
<CrazyLemon> js?? bogi grega??
<CrazyLemon> al pa miha?!?!
<Grega> jaz predvidevam, da je miha danes dobil svoje
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> ne bom se kazala na cam4
<CrazyLemon> lol..kdo je omenjal cam4 ?
<Grega> nekam tiho je odkar je izpostavil prvi kontakt
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> lol..đizs krajst :D
<nafisa> zajebavam
<Grega> to je najboljse, ko kr sama rece cesa NOCE naredit
<Grega> :)
<zdobersek1> ojebemti, spat bi mogu!
<nafisa> po pa pejd spat, a ne?
<Grega> spanje je za slabice
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 sej maš počitnice
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, rana ura zlata ura!
<zdobersek1> Ob sedmih sem se mislu vstat! LOL! :D:D
<CrazyLemon> ampak zlate ure ni!
<CrazyLemon> sm večkrat iskal..pa ni ni :(
<Grega> jaz je ze dooolgo ne iscem vec :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 in? do 7ih je še 8 ur :D  ..js sm  zadnjič ob treh šou spat..ob 11ih dopoldne pa sm že bil 1km+  nadmorjem :)
<nafisa> jst je tud nisem
<nafisa> zdaj pa hodim spat ob 6h zjutr
<nafisa> pa opoldne se lepo zbudim
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zato ker si na cam4 nonstop
<CrazyLemon> pa iščeš tam zlato uro
<CrazyLemon> al pa zlati tuš
<CrazyLemon> al smth
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> ja
<nafisa> tuš prej :)
<zdobersek1> pa lahk nam kazes, kok jo isces :)
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, a si balonar?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 ne..mam pa diplomo!
<nafisa> nima jošk, no
<CrazyLemon> grof balonar barjanski
<CrazyLemon> neki takega je naziv na diplomi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> planšar je slovenski nacionalni tradicionalni poklic ...
<nafisa> potem pa silvika reče: kaj se pa učijo na srednji pastirski šoli ... pa potem postanejo na faxu diplomirani pastir ovčetine :D
<CrazyLemon> silvika je še ena prijateljica k ma jebače ?
<CrazyLemon> al je žena pastirja?
<nafisa> ne, silvika je iz lepo je biti sosed :D
<CrazyLemon> oh god..kdo pa gleda to?? to je na TVju!
<nafisa> ja ... moja mama
<CrazyLemon> na tvju? al silvika?
<nafisa> tv gleda
<nafisa> pa nadaljevanke
<nafisa> pa na zdravje
<nafisa> pa kmetijsko oddajo
<nafisa> pri nas pa šefe gleda tv ... zavca pa porniče
<zdobersek1> TO Å EFE!
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ma to je, ko je sefe v kiltu
<nafisa> voila
<nafisa> moja fotka
<nafisa> sam ... ne vem, če me boste prepoznali :D
<nafisa> http://www.shrani.si/f/1x/tn/4CrJO4pf/293847381948587608.jpg
<zdobersek> ja lol -.-
<nafisa> a ni kjut fotka?
<nafisa> je pa res, da so 4je tipi okol mene ...
<nafisa> tako da ...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> ... se te ne vidi in fotka nima poante.
<nafisa> tebi
<nafisa> jst pa vse vem, kaj je blo na tej fotki :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda ma poanto.. ona želi da ti veš kje jo lahk najdeš
<CrazyLemon> v labyrinth undergroundu
<DominiCanes> pogledu film zdej pa gremo spat
<nafisa> ok ... bom drugič zbrisala to dol
<DominiCanes> neka dobra fotka
<DominiCanes> kje pa je sasa84 zadnje case
<nafisa> kaj bol razkritega ne smem kazat takole
<DominiCanes> kje je fotka da jo vidimo
<nafisa> lih preden si prišel, sem jo nalimala :P
<DominiCanes> pa dej jo se enkrat
<nafisa> ni treba, no
<DominiCanes> hmmmm
<DominiCanes> drek vedno neki zamudim
<nafisa> http://www.shrani.si/f/1x/tn/4CrJO4pf/293847381948587608.jpg
<nafisa> na, no
<nafisa> ne jokat :D hahaha
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> http://www.shrani.si/f/1L/yX/CzZcyUQ/fukmasinca.jpg
<nafisa> ta ima poanto?
<bogdanov> lol
<DominiCanes> to je ko neka scena iz andrew blake filma
<nafisa> ne vem, kaka scena je tam
<nafisa> tu pri meni je zdajle gold pokerface
<nafisa> al golden
<DominiCanes> bols da grem spat
<nafisa> ni slaba ideja :)
<BigWhale> Who rang/.
<BigWhale> ?
<CrazyLemon> <-
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> monarhija ja
<nafisa> :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> BigWhale ko boš mel čas ter voljo..lahk pošlješ na mailing listo obvestilo o sestanku.. upam da bo kaj več odziva na tvoje povabilo kot na moja prejšna vabila :)
<BigWhale> aha hm
<BigWhale> bom jutr ja
<CrazyLemon> sj ti bom tečnaru če ne boš..tko da no worries :)
<BigWhale> zdele se odlocam a cem speed coding izvest al cem it spat pa prej vstat in to zutri nardim
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pa tko nujnega za skodirat? :)
<BigWhale> ma en kup non-hobby stvari :/
<BigWhale> nic, sleepy time
<CrazyLemon> n8
<nafisa> men še žeha
<DominiCanes> pa ka pol
<nafisa> bom kr na kavču zaspala
<Jorky> neeeeee nooooo
<Sky[x]> evo ircanje iz postle :P
<DominiCanes> js vsak dan
<Sky[x]> sem dobu podaljšek wiii
<CrazyLemon> ob 12ih že?? pussy
<Sky[x]> kako udobno :D
<DominiCanes> sky probu sn dat mac na laptop sam mi hd ne vidi
<Sky[x]> hd ?
<Jorky> :D
<Sky[x]> aja disk
<Sky[x]> probej si sklopt AHCI al kva je že
<Sky[x]> neki je ena fora v biosu
<DominiCanes> ma ja
<DominiCanes> dam
<Sky[x]> glavn da v četrtek pridejo novi MBPji ven :)
<DominiCanes> bom se mal pogledu kako se to da naredit
<DominiCanes> grem spat
<DominiCanes> LN
<nafisa> marlboro tardeči so pa mal kruti
<Jorky> hehe
<Jorky> a te je zagiftal?
<nafisa> ja ... mi dons nekako ni več za kadit ...
<nafisa> to je, ko ti kolegi svoje čike pustijo, ko nimaš več sam jih ...
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> nehi kadit pa ne boš mela teh problemov:D
<nafisa> če pa škatlo gledam ...
<nafisa> haha ... reku, da gre v službo ... pa poriva eno ....
<Jorky> wtf zdej ti to?
<nafisa> film gledam zraven :)
<CrazyLemon> bl pornič k film :>
<Jorky> aja
<nafisa> če bi hotla porniče gledat ...
<nafisa> http://www.shrani.si/?2X/1X/4mLYR1Q/houseofsexdomination1.wmv
<nafisa> bi kaj tazga
<nafisa> sam kaj bolj na hard
<nafisa> sex je ven izrezan :D
<nafisa> tisti del mi ni všeč :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> čeprav tip dobr razmišlja s taspodno glavo
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-22
<nafisa> lepo se imejte
<nafisa> mene pobira
<nafisa> nočko nočko
<CrazyLemon> n8
<bogdanov> jo
<bogdanov> aj kdo pokonc
<bogdanov> :D
<BigWhale> Dan
<DominiCanes> dobro jutro
<DominiCanes> kako smo kaj
<DominiCanes> kava
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: PC-Ubuntu- na LCD LED TV  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4773/new/posts/
<Grega> milibog
<Tadej> lp
<Tadej> kje ga vidis?
<christooss_> Grega you rang?
<christooss_> :)
<zdobersek> vsi na slo-tech flameat! dve MS vs. Linux novici! HREMO!
<christooss_> lol
<zdobersek> ce Nemci grejo stran od linuxa k je Microsoft vse podkupu, Slovenci pa so odjebal Windowse, k Microsoft ni mel pol dnarja za tle vikendice ponudit
<zdobersek> you win some, you lose some
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> sasaaaaa
<sasa84> oj zdobersek ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: PC-Ubuntu- na LCD LED TV  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4773/new/posts/
<Grega> sassaaaaaaaa
<Grega> kok sem te vesel :) tukaj je pravi pekel odkar te ni :(
<sasa84> oooo grega :)
<sasa84> a ja? kaj pa te matra? ;)
<Grega> neko mazohistko smo dobili :( in moramo gledat slike kako se samozadovoljuje z bandidosom in butt plugi in.. uh.. :/
<zdobersek> :D
<sasa84> loooooooool
<Grega> jaz sem mislil, da si ti predrznica, ampak uh.. sem ugotovil, da si prava gospa :*
<sasa84> Grega, ja kdo pa je ta mazohistka? :P
<Grega> ne vem
<Grega> jaz se je bojim :(
<sasa84> bogi miško :(
<Grega> :(
 * sasa84 vzame Grega v naročje in ga malo pocrta
<Grega> :)
<sasa84> noben ne bo mojga Gregorja tko ustrahvou ;)
<Grega> pa pa pa... pa huuuugeee crnega dildota ima!
<Grega> :/
<sasa84> ojoj...ti revež kaj vse morš vidt! ;)
<sasa84> ogi moj Grega ...
<Grega> ne vem, ce ni debelejsi od moje roke.. in.. in.. ves kaj pol dela z njim...
<sasa84> bogi bogi
<Grega> :/
<sasa84> revež moj
 * sasa84 poboža Grega 
<Grega> mora
<sasa84> a bi se Å¡e mal k men stisnu?
<sasa84> dj dj...bošček mali, kr mal se naslov na moje prsi ;)
<Grega> a me bos s kaksnil crnim dildotom napadla? :(
<sasa84> neeee
<sasa84> veš d ne... jaz sem pridna tetica
<Grega> huh
<sasa84> bogi miško
<Grega> omgggg
<Grega> ooommmmgggg
 * Grega pobedne
 * Grega pobegne
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ojla
<nafisa> ej, sem zagnala v desktop načinu ... pa mi je že bolj všeč ta 10.10
<sasa84> bogi Grega ...
<nafisa> a ga je kap?
<sasa84> nafisa, lahko imaš tud 11.04 pa drug gui :P
<nafisa> ma, imam netbook remix ... a je tud ta verzija?
<nafisa> ne me čudn gledat ... nimam blage
<sasa84> čak... kaj imaš pol...desktop 11.04 al netbook 11.04?
<nafisa> jst imam netbook remix 10.10 zdaj gor
<sasa84> jp
<nafisa> v glavnem, ko sem dol potegnila včer ... mi je samo 10.10 dalo
<sasa84> am....
<sasa84> 10.10 si zloudala?
<nafisa> ja
<sasa84> in, kaj je problem?
<nafisa> mela sem 10.04
<nafisa> pa mi na moji mašini ni delal wireless
<sasa84> achso
<nafisa> neki je delal .. pa je prekinlo brez opozorila ...
<nafisa> včasih sem lahko kr dol zaprla netbooka
<nafisa> včer sem pa šla k sosedu na kabel ... in potegnila tegale dol ... in sedaj je pridkan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: PC-Ubuntu- na LCD LED TV  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4773/new/posts/
<Grega> "sosedov kabel", mhm
<nafisa> Grega no
<nafisa> dej ... plz
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> presel se v tazgornjo glavo
<sasa84> Grega, LOL
<sasa84> :D
<Grega> :)
<sasa84> moj gregi je čist pridna
 * sasa84 poboža Grega 
<sasa84> bogi moj miško ;)
<sasa84> kar vsak te zdej sekira k ma minuto cajta al kaj ;)
<Grega> saj se bom pobral.. s casom..
<nafisa> a smem sam še nekej vprašat?
<nafisa> za Empathy .. je možno, da se skupine kako drugače po vrstnem redu menjajo?
<sasa84> nafisa, v kakšne smislu?
<nafisa> ja, da bi bili uni stiki brez skupine na vrhu
<sasa84> mal se igrej... drugal pa enga po imenu žiga preimenuj v ano :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ma, na 10.04 mi je B ... brez skupine dalo Å¡e pred bdsm ...
<nafisa> zdaj mi pa je na konc ruknlo
<christooss_> a kdo ve če se da firefox omejit kolk rama pokur?
<nafisa> ja ... ne odpiras 24ur.com pa podobno sranje :D joke
<nafisa> a te lahko vprasam ... zakaj pa FF? jst sem se ga "losala", ker preveč rama pobere ... mi je cromium boljši
<christooss_> hm
<sasa84> christooss_, je ene par for
<christooss_> ker če maš več k 30 tabov odprtih ni več možno brskat s kromium
<sasa84> nekje na forumu je en napisu par for
<christooss_> potem.. ni nobenih nastavitev za tabe
<christooss_> sasa84 aja?
<christooss_> sej me ne moti, če mi ful pokur
<christooss_> ram je zato da se ponuca
<christooss_> sam pač občasno bi rabil omejit
<nafisa> am ... zato pa mas ene 5 oken odprtih pa v vsakem 6 tabov?
<christooss_> hja pač nisem nato navajen
<christooss_> plus firefox mi je boljši browser
<christooss_> za tist kar potrebujem
<nafisa> aha, ok ..
<christooss_> plus preveč forsirajo pri chrome* njihov način brskanja
<christooss_> ni opcij
<christooss_> katere v ff mam
<sasa84> nafisa, ene stvari pač moraš delat v ff, ker je edin tko širok podprt... enih stvari ne morš v chromu/chromiumu narest
<sasa84> christooss_, dj mal na forumu poglej... bom Å¡e jaz ;)
<christooss_> sasa84 bom pogledal :)
<christooss_> hvala
<nafisa> možno ... ponavadi ne delam ničesar, kar mi v c. ne bi delalo
<christooss_> nafisa sem mel chromium kot primaren browser par mesecev
<sasa84> npr. certifikat je že taka fora :P
<christooss_> pa mi je enkrat čist popizdil
<christooss_> sasa84 certifikati v 10ki mislim, da delajo
<christooss_> vsaj majo en certifikat management
<nafisa> meni certifikati vsi delajo
<nafisa> in od banke
<nafisa> in ta od uprave
<sasa84> problem je namestit certifikat
<sasa84> ker ej podpora z uprave sam za ie in ff
<nafisa> meni z uprave ok dela na c.
<sasa84> men tud...k je 1x nameščen
<sasa84> fora je v podpori za namestitev... ker lahko nameščaš sam v ie in ff
<nafisa> ja, tist cajt pa FF odpres ... saj ni tak tezko :)
<nafisa> jst sem tisto Å¡e na windowsih delala
<sasa84> ja no...vseen kdaj rabiš ff ;)
<sasa84> uuuu, CrazyLemon vstal ;)
<sasa84> dobro jutro ;)
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<sasa84> christooss_, si kej najdu pametnga?
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<nafisa> oj, limonček
<Tadej> lep pozdrav
<BigWhale> ok Gwibber ne bo shranjeval kontaktov v evolution database
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bajdec: Gambas težava  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4774/new/posts/
<Grega> nic, stusiral sem se, kavbojke sem oblekel, cas je, da se poslovim.. in.. grem.. na.. fax :/
<nafisa> fajn se mej na faxu :P
<Grega> ce sem nazaj pred 18.30.. then i have failed
<Tadej> ppl a je kdo poskusal downloadat google book?
<CrazyLemon> wohoo..102 lajka na FB
<CrazyLemon> matr kak smo hudi
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> aja, čak, še jst morm
<nafisa> daš link?
<upd> jutro
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja valda..kak bi pa to gledal če bi uslužna punca lajkala ubuntu slovenija..le kaj bi folk mislu?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuSlovenija
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Facebook
<nafisa> saj bom pod pravim imenom, jebote
<CrazyLemon> sej se hecam..jebote :)
<CrazyLemon> matr folk res ne šteka več sarkazma..le kam gre ta svet :s
<nafisa> nikoli ga nisem hotela ...
<nafisa> ok, sem lajkala
<nafisa> 103 :)
<CrazyLemon> 104
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en je lajkal :)
<yang> jst sem 100
<nafisa> a še iz punčke lajkam? :D
<CrazyLemon> nima smisla..nismo kle da zbiramo lajke :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak da Å¡irimo dobro besedo ter odprto kodo!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> lahko pa link dam ven ...
<nafisa> bo Å¡e moj lajkal pa Å¡e kdo drug :)
<CrazyLemon> as you wish :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js nazaj na vrt...l8r
<CrazyLemon> al pa ne..
<nafisa> čaw
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> pišuka, odloč se ...
<CrazyLemon> ma sm mislu it neki delat..pa očitno tega ne rabim danes narest :)
<nafisa> jst se bom mogla zdajle odločit, da grem v trgovino
<nafisa> ker drugače danes spet ne bom nič jedla
<nafisa> kar lahko storiš danes, ne odlašaj na jutri
<CrazyLemon> jah..sj ne rabiš vsak dan jest!
<nafisa> mater, me bo moj naropotal, če ne bom jedla
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> a je on tvoj nutricionist? :D
<nafisa> lol
<upd> s kje si pa to besedo potegnu :)
<CrazyLemon> iz debelega črevesja :p
<nafisa> hahaha
<upd> :)
<nafisa> on je vse ... moj tip, moje življenje, moj bog ... in moja batina :D
<CrazyLemon> poleg tistih drugih iz kluba ane :))
 * sasa84 is back (gone 02:24:09)
<nafisa> drugih iz kluba?
<nafisa> >:S
<nafisa> spet mi net neki Å¡teka :s
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> o Jorky
<Jorky> o saša
<Jorky> :)
<Jorky> kako si kej?
<sasa84> super, hvala
<sasa84> ti?=
<Jorky> pa gre za silo
<Jorky> kako preživela valentinovo?
<sasa84> lepo :)
<Jorky> nice
<Jorky> pol si že skor uženjena predvidevam :D
<CrazyLemon> Jorky dont give up! ni še..še maš čas!
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej Jorky me ni nikol šljivil..a veš to tko kt ti :P
<sasa84> kwa čm pol skakat...človk mal naprej išče ;)
<Jorky> to pa ni res!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 itak da je..jerky te je prov osvajau..sam kaj k ti ne mrdaš ne levo ne desno
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si narobe znake razlagaš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..znaki so bili očitni
<CrazyLemon> sam k ti jih nisi vidla
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej sm itak Å¡e zmer samska...ma Å¡anse a ne
<sasa84> sam... več kt tolk pa ne bom drezala
<sasa84> to se reče 1x...pa čaw
<CrazyLemon> ma nič bat..bo on drezal
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> človk more met mal ponosa, ne pa d skoz okol skače :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si pa itak moja neuslišana ljubezen...
<sasa84> srce se mi trga, sam...
<sasa84> vsak dan berm sonete nesreče od hudga :P
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj..zvočnike sm izklopu tko da res nič ne slišim S:
<Jorky> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa še zajebavaš se iz tega...jaz pa strto srce
<sasa84> ah...
<yang> #ubuntu-heartbreakers
<Jorky> a kdo kup 500w napajalnik za atx ohišje pa  564 ddr1 rama?
<Jorky> sasa ne bit zalostna
<Jorky> sej si me 3 leta skor vsak dan vidla pa nisi tud mal mrdala
<Jorky> tko da se ne pritožuj
<yang> sasa najdi si windowa fanta tej so bolj normalni
<Jorky> ja to to
<Jorky> windows fant je za saso
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> yang, +1 ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tak pač sem :(
<sasa84> sej crazy...sam taki pol radi ostanejo sami a veš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 prav nič me ni strah biti sam :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej vidš d jaz pa ful trpim :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ti trpiš zaradi tega ker mene ni strah? :S
<sasa84> buahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> to ni smešno!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Jorky> :)
<CrazyLemon> na..spet si ga razočarala
<CrazyLemon> bogi jerky
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, on gre od žalosti kr dol :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 te to preseneča? če ga ne je.. 5% :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej zadnč sm bla direktna glede valentinovga...pa tipo prbije d me bo pelou na drink po valentinovem
<sasa84> zdj pa 22. feb :P
<sasa84> mislm...
<CrazyLemon> Jerky jebela cesta..kaj čakaš??
<CrazyLemon> če je ti ne boš drezal pol jo bo nekdo drug a veš!
<yang> mah ves kaj da zenske razumes mors bit pa se kaj vec kot racunalniski strokovnjak
<Jorky> :D
<yang> sasa mogoce pa je igral highly addicted igrico za valentina
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> pa sasa sej si me vidla skor vsak dan prejsnja 3 leta pa ni blo nč
<Jorky> zakaj bi se zdej matru
<CrazyLemon> kako te je vidla če ni niti vedla kdo si ti dokler se nista kle na kanalu spoznala
<Jorky> tud zame se je treba mal potrudt
<CrazyLemon> kaj kompliciraš jebelacesta
<CrazyLemon> kot ena baba si! sam kompliciraš!   pel jo na drink pol jo pa mal podrezaj pa je!
<Jorky> ja po imensko ni vedla
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<Jorky> dlooool
<Jorky> :D
<yang> sasa irc glih ni kraj za smiranje
<yang> mislim da so boljse temu namenjene strani
<yang> alpa malo it ven pa koga srecat
<yang> ker najveci safer je z enim se dopisovat pol leta pol pa v zivo ugotovis da je totalno mimo
<Jorky> :D
<yang> mislom poznam ljudi ki s sosedom chetajo po 2 ure, nevem a je ljudem tezko it raje na pijaco in se zmenit v 10 min
<Jorky> ja sam res
<Jorky> se strinjam
<Jorky> jah moderni cajti
<Jorky> novejša generacija drugač ne zna
<yang> ma ne foll je cuden ratal
<yang> folk
<Jorky> ja to pa tud
<Jorky> ej a kdo ve kdaj uradno izide firefox 4?
<yang> od starih veliko slisim da 80% ljudi ima internet zato da si vice posilja pa porno strani gleda
<CrazyLemon> čemu čakat uradn izid?
<Grega> i have faild :(
<CrazyLemon> sj tale beta je kr stabilna
<CrazyLemon> Grega ampak hej..rekord pa je!
<Grega> ura dvajset
<Jorky> kera beta pa je zunej že?
<Grega> dobro je za zacetek
<CrazyLemon> !google firefox 4 beta
<Seniorita> Firefox 4 Beta http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/beta/
<yang> jst sem se na chrome navadil prej sm mel firefox
<sasa84> evo mene...
<sasa84> :D
<Jorky> jst mam tud chrome
<sasa84> jaz mam tud chrome
<Jorky> wb
<sasa84> jošiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * sasa84 skoči alyoshi v naročje
<alyosha> ma kjesi šaška
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> ohh
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lej jo..js njej rihtam jerkya
<CrazyLemon> ona pa kle skače po aljosi
<sasa84> jerkya LOL
<alyosha> si vidu ti CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> mislim..nč  več ti ne bom rihtal
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zapomni si to!
<CrazyLemon> NIČ VEČ!
<Jorky> ??
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa alyosha je moj učenec no
<sasa84> dej me mal razum no
<sasa84> plizzzzzz crazy
<sasa84> pliiiiiiiiiz
 * sasa84 lepo pogleda
<CrazyLemon> tišina!
<Jorky> :)
<sasa84> *solzice se nabirajo v učkah*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon...
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj si mel še eno hišno da te ni blo par dni??? :))))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jaz grem enga pržgat ;)
<alyosha> hehe ne ne
<sasa84> brb
<alyosha> sem mel opravke:D
<alyosha> Å¡oping for new apartment:D
<CrazyLemon> fensi :D
<alyosha> mja no:D
<alyosha> jz sem reku da me ne briga za nič
<alyosha> naj porihtajo use:D
<alyosha> pa praw nočejo sami nič:D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ee ja niso lahke:D
<alyosha> Å¡e neki sem se prehladiw mona
<CrazyLemon> ful ti je težko ja..nekdo drugi ti rihta stanovanje..bužček
<alyosha> praw mi gre na ziwce
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha:D ti pravim:D
<alyosha> jebotte tu na CSI je tip ki je poročen z zeno in se neko beko
<alyosha> njemu ni tezko naprimer:D
<alyosha> aja tipi ziwijo usi skupaj:D
<CrazyLemon> lih njemu je težko
<CrazyLemon> teži beka..teži žena
<CrazyLemon> po moje tip nonstop samo žre aspirine
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> je že prerasu aspirine:D
<alyosha> bolj krtonali so zdj u igri:D
<alyosha> ketonali
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a niso ketonali v obliki svečk? :>
<alyosha> tudi:D
<alyosha> ma so tudi tablete
<alyosha> infuzije
<alyosha> use kar češ:D
<CrazyLemon> vse si probal a
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> nisem jaz za te neke tableta/alko droge
<alyosha> :D
<yang> alyosha drugstore cowboy
<alyosha> al jej tablete kot se zagre:D al nic:D
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> delajo skoraj usi pri nas doma u zdravstvu
<alyosha> tako da vem tasne stvari:D
<yang> haha zadnjic sem se pa res smejal
<alyosha> kaj je blo?:D
<CrazyLemon> kako vsi..če je una profesorca..a punca ti je na multimediji
<alyosha> je CrazyLemon  pojedu preveč tablet pa je norel:D
<alyosha> ma ja to je ta
<alyosha> druga familija:D
<alyosha> my family so u zdravstvu
<yang> zadnjic sem sel po recept na nocno lekarno in je bil tam zdravnil k si je sproti 3 recepte spisal pred vrati
<alyosha> mama teta i tako dalje i tako dalje:D
<Jorky> a mogoče ve kaj bi blo z grafo ki dela par dni propisno, tud igrce vse na polno šopa, pol po parih dneh pa ob zagonu kr izpiše "nov video input". Daš ven za nekaj časa, spet notri dela par dni in opet isto?
<CrazyLemon> aja :D
<Jorky> a so dilerji?
<alyosha> hhahah yang  ta je pa bil ja.D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  si bil kaj u tušu zdj ta teden?
<alyosha> u tavelikem?:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne da bi js vedu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj
<CrazyLemon> si Å¡ou dinozavre gledat?
<alyosha> dela shinisha doL:D kao praxo:D
<alyosha> na blagajni:D
<CrazyLemon> res al kaj :D
<alyosha> vaš lokalni n n nnnarkoman:D
<CrazyLemon> cool..vsaj se tip vrača v realen svet :)
<alyosha> ja ja kao da je naredu par ispitow ki mu je manjkalo in kao Å¡e praxo zdj
<alyosha> za đabe:D
<alyosha> mogoče 100€ bojo dali če bo kao ql:D
<CrazyLemon> cool..
<CrazyLemon> tip bo prej naredu kot ti :p
<alyosha> hahahA:D usekakor:D
<alyosha> jaz sploh ne delam:D
<CrazyLemon> c c c :D
<alyosha> jebemti ne moram it delat mature
<alyosha> jbemti sistem tašen
<CrazyLemon> kako ne "moraš" ?
<alyosha> mah...neke fore kao moraš se prijavit začetek leta da izbereš predmete in da dobiš mentorje za seminarske
<alyosha> ki mroaš nardit
<alyosha> neke fore čudne
<alyosha> in Å¡e to samo to zaresno maturo lahko
<alyosha> kao je ze splosna
<alyosha> ugalvnem lopovi so
<alyosha> pizda so bogi tej Svet na kanalu A
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1068-1: Aptdaemon vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1068-1
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ! pošlji mail please! :)
<CrazyLemon> christooss_ ti si predvidevam tudi že poslal mail?
<Jorky> :D
<sasa84> Å¡ibam do babice
<Jorky> a mogoče kdo ve kako spatchat wine
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<Jorky> rad bi stranglehold igral pa mi v igrci muška ne dela?
<Jorky> lepo se mej
<Jorky> čauč
<Jorky> miška*
<alyosha> uuu CrazyLemon  si gledal top gear?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha veš da!
<alyosha> cisto sem pozabu moram zdj gledat:D
<alyosha> je kasen hud awtič?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jp jp :)
<alyosha> ha
 * alyosha bbl
<alyosha> :D
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<miha> o nafisa
<nafisa> oj
<nafisa> net mi spet nekaj cvika :(
<nafisa> včer sem pobprala 280 MB posodobitev pobrala dol v 10 minutah ... dons 27 MB že 15 minut ... začela sumit, da bo ta verzija isto sranje, kot je 10.04
<bogdanov> lol
<matija> zemenji repoje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: PC-Ubuntu- na LCD LED TV  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4773/new/posts/
<kubanc> a kdo ve kje se nastavijo nastavitve ze remote deskop viewer?
<DominiCanes> dober vecer
<DominiCanes> kako smo kej
<nafisa> jst sem žalostna, ko mi isto dela na 10.10 kot na 10.04 :scream:
<DominiCanes> ja ka bi pa moral bit  boljse
<matija> @kubanc vnc?
<matija> al maš ki drugega v mislih?
<kubanc> vinagre
<matija> aja, ti misleš client ne pa server
<nafisa> wireless bi mi moral delat normalno :(
<DominiCanes> ka ti ne dela
<DominiCanes> kiro kartico mas
<nafisa> skos mi prekinja ...
<DominiCanes> in kir laptop
<nafisa> na forumu sem napisala
<nafisa> niti do foruma ne morem prit
<kubanc> client mislim ja
<nafisa> čak, da terminal zaženem
<nafisa> Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller
<matija> jaz ponavadi uporabljam kar: vncviewer mojhost..
<matija> grafični programi so mi tuji, ne da se mi razlagat kje moraš kaj kliknt:)
<DominiCanes> kir je to comp
<matija> kje sploh maš problem, sej daš samo: poveži->host/ip in je..
<nafisa> msi wind u90
<nafisa> netbook
<DominiCanes> eee vidis zakaj si nisi uzela asus
<nafisa> dobila sem ga
<matija> source maš->fix it:-)
<nafisa> drugače imam še asusa ... z istimi karakteristikami
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj maš pa za backend?
<nafisa> pa sem ga vrgla v bivšega ...
<lynxlynxlynx> meni wicd dela bolje od nm
<DominiCanes>  men dela asus 1015pn
<nafisa> pa je disk crknu
<matija> a ne wicd in nm uporabljata wpa_supplicant?
<matija> vsaj po defaultu
<matija> jp točno
<DominiCanes> si kej brskala po netu
<lynxlynxlynx> itak, sej sta samo vmesnika
<matija> networkmanager ima nek bug
<matija> v timeoutu, sm že pozabu kaj točno je, ker imam zdaj tud jst wicd
<matija> ti lahko pa pošljem patch, če ga še mam samo ne garantiram da je 100%
<kubanc> matija, a ves kako disejblam okno allow remote connection na serverju
<kubanc> ker nocem da se mi prikaze...
<matija> xhost +
<matija> xhost + in potem se prijaviš pod root (sudo su)
<matija> aja ne to:S
<matija> kak server maš x11vnc?
<lynxlynxlynx> nafisa: netbook si vrgla? :D
<kubanc> vino
<matija> jp, tudi jaz imam rad vino
<kubanc> ja samo vedno me vprasa ce hocem da se mi poveze na comp...
<kubanc> tega pa nebi rad
<Grega> kaj so diskretne strukture po angl? (na khan academy)?
<nafisa> ne, tavelkega laptopa ... asusa
<matija> vino-preferences pa pod security odkljukaš par stvari
<lynxlynxlynx> ouch
<DominiCanes> ka si pogledala na ubuntu hardware
<lynxlynxlynx> Grega: to kar misliš
<lynxlynxlynx> direkten prevod
<Grega> zakaj poÄl ni kategorije
<Grega> (discrete structures)
<lynxlynxlynx> preveč vprašaš, prvič slišim za khan academy
<DominiCanes> ej tu pise da dela super
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> caki ti dam link
<matija> ma tm pr računalniku je bil
<DominiCanes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#MSI%20Wind%20U90
<Seniorita> HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks - Ubuntu Wiki
<matija> failiu okno:S
<DominiCanes> nafisa: kao moral bi ti delat ko po loju
<nafisa> sam mal ... na telefonu imam stranko
<DominiCanes> hmmmm
<DominiCanes> ne vem ka naj recem, bo kdo drugi preuzel
<matija> probaj wicd
<napsy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaCxqhHpqFk
<napsy> hudo
<Seniorita> YouTube        - GNOME 3 PolicyKit Authentication
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, evo! zdej
<kubanc> komanda za install .deb paket v terminalu je kako ze?
<matija> dpkg -i adsaf.deb
<nafisa> umrla bom ... mater je ta tip na telefonu tečen
<kubanc> thnx
<kubanc> zmeri pozabm...
<DominiCanes> kje delas
<lynxlynxlynx> predlagam stare dilberte, kjer je dogbert delal tech support
<lynxlynxlynx> in vedno zmagal
<nafisa> 32 minut ... :s
<nafisa> oa je Å¡la senjorita :)
<DominiCanes> kje delas nafisa
<lynxlynxlynx> ups, dons je bil pot
<BigWhale> Evo poslal mail
<nafisa> kje delam? ... am ... raje ne bi o tem :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] karel: zunanji zaslon ne dobi slike (ubuntu 10.10)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4775/new/posts/
<Grega> lol
<DominiCanes> lol
<nafisa> v glavnem ... ene stranke imajo gobec
<DominiCanes> povej na privat channelu
<DominiCanes> cuj delu ko student na telekomu na 1188
<zdobersek1> a kdo ddosa ubuntu.com?
<zdobersek1> NE DDOSAT UBUNTU.COM!
<miha> hehe
<Grega> o/
<lynxlynxlynx> customer service, how may i abuse you?
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> pa je blo biserov
<zdobersek1> sploh ne nalozi mail liste
<nafisa> jst sem na telecomu bla samo 1x ... za 4 ure ... klic dobrote ... norija
<nafisa> telekomu*
<miha> a kdo dosa facebook? :)
<miha> tud ne dela
<miha> :D
<DominiCanes> tipu so ukradl avto pa me je vprasal kaj naj naredi...recem mu evo vam telefon od policije....tip rece ne policijo...pa ga vprasam ka pa gasilci....tip rece no dober so boljsi od policajev
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale em..pa a si poslal na tapravi naslov?   ker js nism dobil maila
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, mogoc delajo update na serverjih
<zdobersek1> ker zdle ne nalozi mailing liste
<zdobersek1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-si
<zdobersek1> vsaj men ne
<Seniorita> Ubuntu-si Stran s podatki
<CrazyLemon> ja..niti v arhivu ni nič
<CrazyLemon> po moje je bigwejl neki zaj... :p
<BigWhale> From: 	David Klasinc <bigwhale@lubica.net>
<BigWhale> To: 	ubuntu-si@lists.ubuntu.com
<BigWhale> Subject: 	IRC Meeting - 26. 2. ob 21h na #ubuntu-si
<BigWhale> Date: 	Tue, 22 Feb 2011 20:44:57 +0100
<BigWhale> Greetings,
<CrazyLemon> no po facebooku je tudi twitter down
<BigWhale> je pa neki hecn
<BigWhale> k je en del tujine down
<BigWhale> twitter web je down
<BigWhale> api pa dela
<CrazyLemon> kr lep del tujine :)
<BigWhale> hehe
<zdobersek1> jebemti Libijce
<CrazyLemon> ja..za vse so libijci krivi!
<zdobersek1> FFFUFUUUUUFUFUUU GADAFI
<zdobersek1> nej vrne lipicanca!
<DominiCanes> uzem pusko pa pejt dol
<CrazyLemon> kako pusko..patrio!
<zdobersek1> ja, tisto neopremljeno
<miha> men facebook včas dela včas ne
<lynxlynxlynx> mnja, precej je dol
<miha> kdo se igra?
<lynxlynxlynx> sf, winehq tud
<CrazyLemon> noben se ne igra
<zdobersek1> gadafi pwna
<miha> gremo nukat libijo
<miha> :D
<zdobersek1> DDOSAJMO JIH, PRASCE
<CrazyLemon> kot vedno je čistilka verjetno izklopla iz elektrike strežnike da lahk posesa datacenter
<neett> hehe
<DominiCanes> edini steker je v server sobi
<matija> in ko je en server ddosan, folk navali gledat vse možne linke...
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/feb/22/libya-crisis-un-security-council
<Seniorita> Libya crisis: UN security council to meet over Gaddafi crackdown | World news | guardian.co.uk
<miha> a zarad tega?
<miha> :)
<zdobersek1> to je ta
<zdobersek1> in tud guardiana mi ne nalozi
<CrazyLemon> men pa naloži
<miha> men tud
<neett> meni noce
<zdobersek1> pol je se pa Amis v pizdi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 to ni res
 * CrazyLemon je na amisu
<neett> jaz mam siol :P
<miha> jst tud siol
<DominiCanes> js mam pa t-com
<zdobersek1> alo, ce dezuje al pa je mal bolj oblacno, mi nonstop net ven mece
<DominiCanes> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 jah..pokrij kable!!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<DominiCanes> al ga pa izoliri
<zdobersek1> mam pa UMTS centralo 100m stran
<DominiCanes> ocitno nimas
<zdobersek1> um, mam
<zdobersek1> koji kurac
<zdobersek1> nc vec ne nalozi
<CrazyLemon> jah..ti še kr uporabljaj sam amisove dns strežnike
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matija> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t456489#crta o.O
<Seniorita> Slovenska dr&#382;avna uprava gre na odprto kodo @ Slo-Tech
<DominiCanes> to sn ze precitu
<miha> :)
<miha> jst tud komentiru
<BigWhale> tle itak nima smisla komentirat
<BigWhale> ker vsi sam trolajo neki brez veze
<lynxlynxlynx> mju je zakon
<BigWhale> 'studija', ki je pa bla narjena je pa na ravni unih prejsnjih studij
<BigWhale> nepopolna in brez nekih konkretnih povzetkov
<CrazyLemon> trollanje? na slo-tech ?? no way!
<zdobersek1> ce je ful smesno k je skor vec MS fanboyev ko Linuxasev
<zdobersek1> vcasih je blo pa direkt obratno
<miha> jst sm tud trolar
<matija> en je pogruntal, da če odreče denar za licence ga lahko da v svoj žep...
<miha> itak jih je preveč v javni upravi, če kir ne mara linuxa, naj gre v privat sektor :)
<miha> to bi bil krasen test
<miha> spucamo jih takoj nesnago
<miha> :D
<miha> davki nižji..
<miha> kaj češ lepšga
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> not gonna happen :)
<miha> too dumb to learn linux? we don't need you :D
<zdobersek1> http://www.siol.net/svet/aktualno/2011/02/cvjetovic_hrvaska_protesti.aspx fail :/
<Seniorita> Facebook ni dvignil Hrvaške (FOTO) - SiOL.net
<CrazyLemon> mislim..da da bi kdorkol Å¡el vn iz javne uprave
<CrazyLemon> -da
<miha> CrazyLemon: bodo bodo
<miha> še par let pa bomo na grškem scenariju
<miha> bo iMF rekl
<miha> ne damo kreditov
<miha> pa bo ..rez
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..bo pahor vse  zrihtal
<nafisa> ej ... pridte 1x na upravno ... eni Å¡e tega ne vedo, da je my documents moji dokumenti ... kaj Å¡ele kaj drugega ...
<nafisa> pahor si bo dildota v rit porinil pa bo tiho
<zdobersek1> Bankrot? SO WHAT?!
<DominiCanes> ma tak al tak bo kaka vojna
<DominiCanes> pa je
<matija> kolk cajta ima seniorita nastavljena do timeouta?
<matija> *nastavljenega
<CrazyLemon> nafisa hočeš reč da je upravna nov FDV?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<upd> valda dokler bo pahor lizal kurac ameriki bo win
<miha> nafisa: dej mu demonstriri to :P
<zdobersek1> pa smo spet pr dildotih.
<matija> si poslušal radiogaga, ko je razlagal kako blizu je prišel obami:D:D
<matija> ...in ko bo kdo brskal loge, se bo dobil zelo veliko koristnih stvari ;-)
<upd> da bo tiho si bo moral vsaj dva hkrati
<CrazyLemon> http://xkcd.com/858/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<DominiCanes> ok zakaj ne obstaja ubuntu racunalnik....
<DominiCanes> kot recimo mac
<lynxlynxlynx> ziher obstajajo
<lynxlynxlynx> sam ker norc bi to kupu?
<DominiCanes> js
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, kot recimo mac
<DominiCanes> pa ja
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntu je nočna mora za nadgrajevat
<DominiCanes> ti povem da bi slo
<zdobersek1> v Applu so pussyji k si ne upajo met problemov s tem, da kaka stvar ne bi delala
<DominiCanes> ma prosim te
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ziher se več firm že ukvarja s tem
<lynxlynxlynx> dons je tud arch najbrž z*l par računalnikov
<lynxlynxlynx> util-linux so nazaj preimenovali, hkrati pa kernel upgrade, ampak v napačnem vrstnem redu :)
<DominiCanes> pa blo bi ql met racunalnik z ubuntu znakom ki se sveti
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> blo bi jebeno
<lynxlynxlynx> no ja
<DominiCanes> ma povem ti da bi slo
<lynxlynxlynx> bi rajs mel tuxa z rdeče žarečimi očmi
<Seniorita> xkcd: Milk
<zdobersek1> late much, Seniorita?
<CrazyLemon> !google ping test 21:25:00
<matija> in še laser šov, pa rdečo preprogo do nje, ane?
<nafisa> ok, ne morem sledit ... ker mi net prekinja, potem mi pa cele strani ven meče, ko spet poveže ...
<matija> apple ima svoje izdelke z nekim namenom...
<Seniorita> Dial Up Problems http://www.computing.net/answers/windows-95/dial-up-problems/158362.html
<CrazyLemon> 2.26
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zakaj si pa pokvarla net??..včeraj ti je normalno delal
<nafisa> zdaj sem pa jst kriva?
<nafisa> včer je super delalo, ja
<nafisa> danes pa spet isto
<zdobersek1> nafisa, ziher maš Amis!
<nafisa> nimam amisa
<nafisa> T2 imam. .. pa ni T2 kriv
<BigWhale> V tem momentu je bolj Amiš ...
<zdobersek1> Zakaj  ne zvim na Svedskem -.-
<CrazyLemon> zakaj misliš da bi blo kj bolš?? kok vem je zdej ravno telia odpovedala :D
<miha> hmm traceroute do slashdot je zgledu ok
<miha> sam stran se ni hotla glih nalagat
<miha> pride čez telio, pa savvis.net
<miha> do star.slashdot.org
<matija> sigurno ma moj brat spet torrent odprt:S
<matija> njega samo do modema spustiš, pa že pol slovenije nima neta
<miha> hehehe
<matija> Greš kdaj na net?     ne, ne, mi hodimo v interšpar.
<matija> *internet
<manca_1> jebo ... evo ... zdaj pa ...
<manca_1> na koliko časa tuki dol vrže?
<miha> 2 min al mal več
<manca_1> ok ...
<manca_1> tud prov
<marko-_-> t-2
<marko-_-> nafisa, ĆUTI
<marko-_-> to so resne stvari
<marko-_-> dgfhjhk
<nafisa> ne bi bilo prvič, da bi nas odrezali od sveta :)
<miha> tu pr siol je od telia.net dalje mal čudn
<zdobersek1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIzzx2OolfI
<zdobersek1> carji :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Borut Pahor: So what?!
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Massive Meat Log - Epic Meal Time
<marko-_-> kaj men dela v glavi zdej
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> pipa me v glavi
<marko-_-> MIHA MIHA
<marko-_-> MIHA
<miha> :)
<marko-_-> mali mihec
<Grega> cist adijo :)
<miha> marko-_-: kaj bi rad?
<marko-_-> nič
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1069-1: Mailman vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1069-1
<marko-_-> marihuano
<marko-_-> tbh
<marko-_--> spipalo
<Grega> mamile
<nafisa> teb pa dogaja ...
<marko-_--> <marko-_-> včasih na hipe me začne pipat in dobim tako voljo po alkoholu in/ali drugih drogah da se obnašam kot če bi dejansko bil od nečesa zadet
<marko-_--> <marko-_-> kako se reče tej bolezni
<marko-_--> miha mtkurba
<marko-_--> nafisa, kolk si ti stara
<marko-_--> a že maš dlakice tam spod
<nafisa> ne, ker si jih brijem
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t456613#crta
<Seniorita> T2 nagaja @ Slo-Tech
<nafisa> mam plešo že
<marko-_--> jebeš to sranje jaz si grem ven po liter vina
<marko-_--> sam nočem pit vino
<marko-_--> eh
<marko-_--> fuck my life
<marko-_--> res
<marko-_--> eh
<marko-_--> nafisa, a me maš kaj rada
<BigWhale> omg!
<BigWhale> nafisa je zenska?
<BigWhale> AAaaa
 * BigWhale se skrije.
<marko-_--> spipalo
<Grega> run, run like hell
<Grega> save yourself
<BigWhale> mau mi je nerodn no
<marko-_--> Grega, kaj počenjaš?
<BigWhale> se pardoniram
<Grega> marko-_--: zakaj si ti tolk nesrecen sam s sabo? kaj ti manjka? :)
<marko-_--> sem rekel
<marko-_--> droge
<zdobersek1> sej je reku, dzola :D
<BigWhale> mogoce mu je anti depresivov zmanjkal
<marko-_--> dans sem cel dan bil v studio
<Grega> jah, pol pa pac skadi nekaj, kje je problem
<marko-_--> ne vem zakaj sem sploh Å¡el domov
<marko-_--> jah NISAFD
<marko-_--> HG
<Grega> nic, neko druzabno igro si bomo morali zmislit.. zdaj ko smo omejeni na naso malo zemljo
<Grega> :)
<zdobersek1> osvajalec.si! :)
<nafisa> ah, dej ... babo rab
<nafisa> da bi ga pretepla parkrat
<nafisa> pol bi pa blo
<nafisa> nobenih drog
<nafisa> sam še martinčkanje pa sex ... če bi pa samo pomislil drugače ... pa spet korobač v roke vzet
<matija> huda si
<zdobersek1> uff
<zdobersek1> +1
<nafisa> aja ... nisi bil tukej, ko je pisal moj FB pa cam4 :D
<Grega> o kom vi to?
<Grega> :)))
<nafisa> evo ... grega ve, kakega spola sem ... njega vpraš
<Grega> punca, pirsing, nepobrita, svetle kocine
<Grega> 99 bottles of beer on the wall...
<nafisa> ja, ok ... saj se bom pobrila, ko mi bo moj pustil
<Grega> dont care
<nafisa> ej ... na steni so tangice pribite
<Grega> Take one down and pass it around, 98 bottles of beer on the wall.
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ok ... ene 50 flaš pa res mamo tuki pira
<Grega> 98 bottles of beer on the wall, 98 bottles of beer.
<Grega> Take one down and pass it around, 97 bottles of beer on the wall.
<nafisa> Grega ... nič ne praznuješ dons?
<Grega> i'm passing bottles
<nafisa> to?
<Grega> 97 bottles of beer on the wall, 97 bottles of beer.
<Grega> Take one down and pass it around, 96 bottles of beer on the wall.
<Grega> u, google dela
<zdobersek1> Dej pejt skripto napisat, da bomo vsaj do konca prisl :)
<nafisa> hahahaha
<Grega> zdobersek1: http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/
<Seniorita> 99 Bottles of Beer | Start
<nafisa> evo ... ideja, da se z javo igram :)
<zdobersek1> Grega, to poznam, jst zelim, da bota spises pa sem gor povezes
<Grega> ce bo fejst kriza..
<Grega> (torej, da net ne bo delal 1 uro..)
<nafisa> skypa mi ne poveže ... hmmmm
<zdobersek1> ZIHER NI NET KRIV!
<Grega> pahor!
<zdobersek1> Banda rdeca.
<nafisa> povezalo
<nafisa> Grega je online :)
<nafisa> vsaj tko mi piše :D
<zdobersek1> Yay, House se je dolpovleku
<marko-_--> tok
<marko-_--> mi je bedno
<marko-_-->  da sem eno
<marko-_--> klical
<marko-_--> ki sem jo videl 1x  v življenju do zdaj
<marko-_--> pa jo poznam iz enega foruma
<marko-_--> pa sem se pol ure pogovarjal
<marko-_--> o battlestar galactici
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3Dh65zNA1c_Hw&h=98287
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Cevapi 2 pad berlinske cevabdzinice
<yang> ?
<yang> da vidmo to
<zdobersek1> fuck yeah
<zdobersek1> dva pladnja peciva
<nafisa> ok, grem tja, no
<nafisa> [freenode-info] please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Seniorita> freenode: frequently-asked questions
<yang> nafisa: hehe cevapi
<nafisa> zakaj mi da to?
<yang> nafisa: /msg nickserv help register
<nafisa> a to pomeni, da se s temlem nickom registriram sem ...
<yang> ja
<nafisa> in napišem /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<nafisa> kot /msg freenode register lalala mama@sem.si?
<bogdanov> re
<nafisa> re?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  damn who is she?:D
<Grega> lol
<alyosha> joooj fucking router moram resetirat:/
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> :D
<upd> pičku matrnu ja
<upd> pa ta faks pofukan
<Grega> a vam dela normalno net?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> neki zajebava
<Grega> a se vedno
<Grega> vam dela page https://www.cloudflare.com/ ?
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> dela ja
<upd> kwaaa
<upd> lagiraaaa
<upd> a vam tud al kwa
<Grega> hum hum huum
<alyosha> hmm kaj pa google in goolove zadeeve delajo vam?
<alyosha> kaj to dogaja danes?:D
<Grega> google mi je pred 5min delal, zdaj ne vec, zdaj youtube dela :) gmail ne..
<Grega> treba bo pocakat
<upd> Å¡panija
<upd> telia
<upd> pada
<alyosha> ma kašne
<Grega> je pa finta, da mi dela vse razen http ne
<Grega> sshjam se lahko na vse boxe normalno (usa, uk, de)
<alyosha> ha samo google.com ne dela
<alyosha> ko pa searchas iz vrstrice gor direkt
<alyosha> pa odpre na googlu zadetke
<alyosha> :D
<upd> Napaka 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Neznana napaka.
<alyosha> buuu
<alyosha> weird
<alyosha> ju3 bomo use zvedli:d
<nafisa> gre kdo z mani spat?
<alyosha> mani?
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> z menoj, bemumaast
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem predvideval da bo to to samo nisem bil siguren:D
<alyosha> ni druge kot it spat ja...internet ne dlea kot bimogu:/
<nafisa> ko jst sem že zadremala pa sem se zbudla
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> kako je za ssh tunnel ukaz, a ve kdo na pamet?
<Grega> nek -L -N je..
<alyosha> nebi vedu
<nafisa> lepo se mejte ... nafi gre spat
<alyosha> smo ze dva:D
<alyosha> grem jaz tudi
<alyosha> noc
<nafisa> auper
<nafisa> nočko
<nafisa> jst samo Å¡e enga za k sebi stisnit rabit
<nafisa> rabim*
<Grega> zivljenje ni potica
<nafisa> vsak tič pa tudi ni ptica
<Grega> ok
<nafisa> ajdi ... lahko nočko to all
<CrazyLemon> alyosha wat
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  sem pogledal top gear:D
<alyosha> in mi je bla gostja zelo ušeč:D
<alyosha> beka je perfect combo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> Å¡e dobra je ko dobar dan
<alyosha> zdj pa res spat ker me ze use boli od zehanja
 * alyosha off
<CrazyLemon> alyosha
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ti pa napisi ime
<CrazyLemon> ko js rečem da je dobra
<alyosha> da jo ju3 poiscem:D
<CrazyLemon> pol je dobra!
<CrazyLemon> amber heard
<CrazyLemon> poišči jo  zdej
<alyosha> jebemjo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> !google amber heard
<Seniorita> Amber Heard - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1720028/
<alyosha> c c c
<CrazyLemon> moj letnik
<CrazyLemon> uff :D
<alyosha> ah pol je prestara edino:D
<alyosha> samo useeno bi prošla:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> prestara
<CrazyLemon> lih prav je :D
<alyosha> i like them young:D
<CrazyLemon> da mam ta avto
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/maseratijev-sportni-kabriolet/251581
<Seniorita> Maseratijev Å¡portni kabriolet :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> bi 100% bla  z mano
<CrazyLemon> i can feel it
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ona ma rajsi oldtimerje
<alyosha> kaj nisi widu
<alyosha> beka use awte ki je mela so bli okoli '70
<alyosha> ni pa loš ta awtek ne:D
<CrazyLemon> ma pusti ti to pričo
<CrazyLemon> ko bi ona mene vidla v tem maseratiju
<CrazyLemon> bi se ona zaljubla
<alyosha> hahahha:D
<CrazyLemon> prvo v avto in pol Å¡e v mene
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<alyosha> si cu u unem filmu the informers
<alyosha> kao da je bla dosti naga neki:D
<alyosha> moram praw pogledat:D
<CrazyLemon> ma js raje ne bom niti gledal
<CrazyLemon> ker bom ratau obseden z njo
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> http://thedailyfix.com/2009/01/26/amber-heard-naked-in-the-movie-the-informers/
<alyosha> c c c
<Seniorita> Amber Heard naked in the movie The Informers | The Daily Fix
<alyosha> she beka je BI mona
<CrazyLemon> bi je ja
<alyosha> praw uno res perfect
<CrazyLemon> predstavu jo je kot bi :D
<CrazyLemon> ma bi i ja stari :))
<alyosha> hahha ja ja:D
<alyosha> kako neBI
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> joj joj
<alyosha> praw sem previw 2x
<alyosha> ko je sla po stopnicki gor
<alyosha> do odrčka tam se usest
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> perverznež mona
<alyosha> beka ima rada puške zenske hude awte
<alyosha> nwem kaj bi več
<alyosha> in Å¡e dobra je uno
<alyosha> ful
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nic selim se ja u texas:D
<alyosha> bi gut:D
<CrazyLemon> ma stari ko bi ona vidla moj mitraljez..ajej..to bi blo streljanja
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahhahaha
<alyosha> ta craty
<alyosha> crazy
<alyosha> praw je crazy:D
<alyosha> kaj senjoriti dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> haha..ma stari..nimam js đabe crazylemon nick
<CrazyLemon> ma miha se igra
<alyosha> aa:D
<alyosha> nic dj grem spat jz
<alyosha> danes semustaw ze ob 8h
<alyosha> :/
<alyosha> ucirajtudi
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj ti je jebote
<alyosha> praw grono
<CrazyLemon> boš še ratau normalen
<CrazyLemon> :S
<alyosha> sem mogu curo peljat u kp
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> sem na meji že
<Grega> zgleda da bomo the informers gledali danes ;)
<CrazyLemon> res si čuden :D
<alyosha> hahaha:D jazbom ju3:p
<CrazyLemon> meni ne predvaja unega linka
<CrazyLemon> :S
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> nisi pravi fan njen
<alyosha> zazna to link
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js nism fan?? pa kdo vam je povedal za njo če ne js :D
<alyosha> jaz sem si ze tetoviraw Amber4life na roko:D
<alyosha> ma nisi ti nic povedaw
<Seniorita> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<alyosha> widli smo u topgearu
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ja ja..boš vidu ko te tvoja prime v roke in prečrta amber in napiše 'urška'..al kako ji je ime :D
<alyosha> ti si reku da so neki awti hudi:D
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> urška piše zraven
<alyosha> itak amber je BI
<alyosha> !"
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak če ni urška bi pol đabe ti je :D
<alyosha> ma to bomo poštelali:D
<alyosha> hipnoza u spanju in to:D
<alyosha> no frks:D
<CrazyLemon> hodi spat dej :D
<alyosha> dj dj odoh spavat ne me zadrzevat dj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ajd
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<Grega>    The.Informers.LIMITED.DVDRip.XviD-SAPHiRE
<Grega>              446.0 /  705.7 MB Rate:   0.7 / 1918.8 KB Uploaded:     0.1 MB [55%]  0d  0:02 [   R: 0.00]
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> prav mi noče predvajat unga clipa
<Jorky> Yo kaj dogaja?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/more-from-episode-5-live-recording-pics
<Seniorita> More from episode 5: live recording pics - BBC Top Gear
<CrazyLemon> amber :D
<miha> !google test
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<Grega> haha.. hoces amber, a dobis nafiso, zivljenje je kurba
<Grega> :>
<miha> si jo...dobu?
<CrazyLemon> večkrat jo je dobu!
<Grega> yeah, new low in my life
<CrazyLemon> zdej je kao 'low'
<CrazyLemon> a včeraj ker je ves čas onaniral na njene fotke pa je bil ves happy
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<miha> kje so fotke?
<CrazyLemon> grega knows
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> nope, vceraj oz. predvcerajsnim sem zadel nov podn v mojem zivljenju :)
<Seniorita> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Seniorita> miha (wolfey.si) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<CrazyLemon> Grega right :>
<Grega> :/
<Grega> ce .torrnet file preimenujes v .txt file, je to se vedno torrent? :>
<Grega> *.torrent
<CrazyLemon> še vedno vsebuje podatke o torrentu ja..ampak ga ne boš mogu loadat v torrent clientu
<CrazyLemon> thats my guess :)
<Grega> mmmmh
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> nč !
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> conviction
<bogdanov> zakej
<CrazyLemon> če mi poveš o čem se gre ti povem a je za kej al ni :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> k unga
<bogdanov> brata
<bogdanov> zaprejo
<bogdanov> pol pa zoka studira
<bogdanov> kao da gav resila
<bogdanov> kva jst vem
<bogdanov> kva pa the mehanic
<bogdanov> jason stathman
<bogdanov> taj zih kul
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> je cool ja
<CrazyLemon> in conviction je ok..ni super je pa ok :)
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> :>
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-23
<bogdanov> real 1 1
<bogdanov> keri supki so
<bogdanov> prov nj izpadejo
<bogdanov> nemorjo lyona
<bogdanov> zmagat
<CrazyLemon> samo si vidu benzemaja ?
<CrazyLemon> uletu tip not in bam gol
<CrazyLemon> a ne un Å¡upak ronaldo
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> un posran
<bogdanov> gol
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> mogu bi zacet
<bogdanov> kuj benzema
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> zakva je adebayor
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> as vidu
<bogdanov> vratnca
<CrazyLemon> ma kako posran gol..tip mu je med nogami zabil gol :D
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> tomajo
<bogdanov> u glav
<bogdanov> nikol
<bogdanov> jih nismo
<bogdanov> premagal
<bogdanov> kasn lyon
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> komi
<bogdanov> padu je tip
<CrazyLemon> kako kasn lyon..če ga še nikoli niso zmagal
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> supki so
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo je dal gole za chelsea?
<bogdanov> anelka
<bogdanov> 2
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> toj biv
<bogdanov> fix
<CrazyLemon> a kr oba je dal
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda da ni torres dal enga
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj je
<bogdanov> premagu
<bogdanov> ze
<bogdanov> vratarja
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> je dau tko pocas
<bogdanov> zogo
<miha> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/11/02/22/2339207/Final-Android-30-SDK-Released
<bogdanov> da sej branilc
<Seniorita> Final Android 3.0 SDK Released - Slashdot
<CrazyLemon> ja sm vidu tist ja
<bogdanov> vrnu pa izbu
<bogdanov> tores
<bogdanov> nemore
<bogdanov> arsenall
<bogdanov> van persieeeee
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> komi cakam
<bogdanov> da izlocmo
<bogdanov> barco
<bogdanov> pa pol se use
<bogdanov> letos
<CrazyLemon> miha a zdj začneš za tablice razvijat appe? :D
<bogdanov> prvaki k nc
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> haha..barco boš ti izloču ja :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> tkoje
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ces
<bogdanov> tok sigurn
<miha> CrazyLemon: sj načeloma že delajo api na tablicah?
<bogdanov> pjd
<bogdanov> dt
<CrazyLemon> ko sanjaš je res tko
<bogdanov> 100eu
<bogdanov> na barco
<miha> gallaxy tab dela
<bogdanov> 1.8
<CrazyLemon> miha naj bi ja :)
<bogdanov> bo zih kvota
<miha> ja no, gallaxy tab je že v prejšnjem sdk, do zdaj 'zdajšnjem' bil
<miha> in je večji zaslon, morš high vklopit v manifestu
<miha> če ne zasede 80% ekrana
<miha> na tabu
<miha> CrazyLemon: zdj zabavn, ko ma seniorita 'prijatla' na enem kanalu :)
<miha> #wikinews-feeds :)
<CrazyLemon> a je prijatlu ime 'nafis' ? :D
<miha> ne
<miha> NewsWire
<CrazyLemon> sam ti si prov obseden s temi novicami :D
<miha> poglej kanal res
<miha> bod par minut gor
<bogdanov> aj mu kdo
<CrazyLemon> dej ti men povej a razvijaš widget za Novice ? :)
<bogdanov> probleme z lcdjam kdaj
<miha> CrazyLemon: bom v prihodnjih dneh, zdj je glih fertik, jutri izide, verzija, ko naklikaš točno kire vire bi rad gledu kot Moj izbor  tab
<miha> to mel prednost
<CrazyLemon> miha aja..še en nasvet..katerega še nisi upošteval
<CrazyLemon> zdownloadaj si Odpiralni časi app
<CrazyLemon> in si poglej prvih par sekund
<CrazyLemon> ko zalaufaš app
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> thats how its done :)
<miha> ok ok...
<miha> nism tega sploh nč delu ane
<miha> zaenkrat me funkcionalnost zanimala
<CrazyLemon> sj cool..zato ti pa pravim :)
<CrazyLemon> nasplošno si poglej njihov app
<CrazyLemon> design je awesome
<CrazyLemon> vse je na dotik stran :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov not me..tale LG me fajn služi že hm..4 leta :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> men kr lucka zdj odtripa od par dni
<bogdanov> pa kr piska
<bogdanov> suje pogobe
<bogdanov> samsung?"?"
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> nema slike
<CrazyLemon> lcd ti piska ?
<bogdanov> jah tko
<bogdanov> piskne pa neha
<bogdanov> pa vklapla se pa izklapla
<CrazyLemon> a lučka enakomerno utripa ?
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker če ma neko čudno utripanje lahk pogledaš na net
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi to kaj pomeni
<bogdanov> a ves tko k nimas prkloplenga an
<bogdanov> k je pol nevem neki pise na ekranu
<bogdanov> pol k lucka je se vid
<bogdanov> pa se kuj izklop
<bogdanov> pa spet vid za sekundo
<bogdanov> pa skoz tko
<bogdanov> jah to pomen daje neki narobe z nemu :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa lučka?
<CrazyLemon> se tudi ona izklopi?
<bogdanov> ja
<miha> CrazyLemon: si vidu kak sta vredu skupi? :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..da ni Å¡lo napajanje ? :)
<bogdanov> izklop,vklop
<bogdanov> itd..
<miha> bota
<bogdanov> crazy ja sj pomoje je to
<bogdanov> neki ga premal naja
<bogdanov> napaja*
<bogdanov> ker zadne dni sm mogu veckrat prtisnt uklop izklop daje
<bogdanov> sliko prkazov
<bogdanov> dons je pa cist
<CrazyLemon> miha vredu floodata ja :>
<bogdanov> mrtu biu
<bogdanov> :)
<miha> CrazyLemon:  :DDD
<Grega> hm
<Grega> http://local.edini.net/foo.html
<Seniorita> foo
<Grega> http://local.edini.net/foo.html
<Seniorita> http://local.edini.net/foo.html
<Grega> eh :>
<Grega> lame
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> tip je mislu exploitat Seniorito
<Grega> sem mislil, da se jo bo odfukalo
<Grega> :)
<Grega> ji*
<Grega> O_o
<miha> vse skup je v try { } catch...
<miha> izpiše pa, če najde v rezultatu <title> ... </title>
<miha> če je to slika, pač ni takega tekst.a..
<Grega> ampak sama sebe pa ne jebe? :)
<miha> ne, to pa zarad irca, irc server ti ne pošlje nazaj tvojih mesidžev. tm na #wikinews-feed je bil pa problem, ker je url izpisala od vsakega posta ta drugega news bota
<miha> pa ignorira zdj to na onem kanalu :)
<Grega> hm
<Grega> kaj pa kaj takega :>
<Grega> http://local.edini.net/foo.html
<Seniorita> "); exit();
<Grega> mlah
<Grega> kje je source? :>
<miha> morm mal spucat, da nastavitve iz kakega xml pobere ne iz kode
<Grega> a se zna kaj druga? kak !say al kaj podobnega
<Grega> http://local.edini.net/foo.html
<Seniorita> /msg miha pwnd
<CrazyLemon> zna !googleat
<Seniorita> Google http://www.google.at/
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> hm
<CrazyLemon> !googlesi
<Seniorita> Najdi.si - osrednji slovenski spletni iskalnik http://www.najdi.si/
<CrazyLemon> oh crap
<miha> :)
<miha> !google google.si
<Seniorita> Google http://www.google.si/
<miha> !googlegoogle.si
<Seniorita> Google http://www.google.si/
<miha> !googleomfg
<Seniorita> OMFG - Wiktionary http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/OMFG
<CrazyLemon> !googlegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegooglegoogle
<Seniorita> Gmail http://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=sl&tab=wm
<CrazyLemon> hah :D
<Grega> hm
<CrazyLemon> !google
<Seniorita> Gmail http://mail.google.com/mail/?hl=sl&tab=wm
<CrazyLemon> ah celo
<CrazyLemon> prej je pa vračalo link do slik
<miha> ja
<miha> spremenil so html
<miha> jst nism spreminju :)
<Grega> daj nam source, da jo razcefukamo :>
<miha> :)
<Grega> hm
<Grega> http://local.edini.net/foo.html
<Seniorita> /msg miha pwnd
<Seniorita> Doh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doh
<Grega> http://local.edini.net/foo.html
<Seniorita> foo
<Grega> :(
<CrazyLemon> <Seniorita> Doh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doh
<Seniorita> Doh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> lol
<miha>  /msg seniorita raw  ... undernet privmsg #ubuntu-si :!google doh
<Seniorita> Doh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doh
<CrazyLemon> oh prasica
<CrazyLemon> nč ne pove da je miha želel storiti naslednjo operacijo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: tud jst presenečen
<Grega> www.edini.net/foo.php
<CrazyLemon> oh snap
<Grega> aha! a je umrla?
<CrazyLemon> grega was owned by Seniorita
<Grega> http://local.edini.net/foo.html
<Seniorita> foo
<Grega> ni :(
<Grega> bitch
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> grega was owned by Seniorita
<miha> !googletest
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<Grega> http://www.edini.net/foo.php
<Grega> :(
<miha> !googletest
<Seniorita> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<CrazyLemon> oh crap..ju3 pa fax
<Grega> itak, ce je napisana v main() { try{ vse ostalo... } cache.. } :>
<Grega> catch*
<miha> ja v bistvu vsak odziv posebi je try catch
<miha> pa irc je v try catch
<miha> java je kul za to
<Grega> ker lahko cel prog napises v try-catch? :>
<miha> že sam pol vse naenkrat pade
<miha> če crkne odziv na tvojo stran
<CrazyLemon> ker lahk try catchas try cache!
<miha> ne sme ostalo ane
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem js spat...n8
<miha> vsak ukaz ki ga naredi je v čakalni vrsti, pa en thread vn jemlje, tak da zarad flooda ne pade, načeloma
<Grega> noc
<Grega> hm :>
<Grega> predam se :/
<Grega> za nocoj!
<miha> sj dobiš source ob prvi prilki :)
<Grega> ampak se bom vrnil!
<Grega> se mocnejsi!
<miha> :)
<miha> ok
<Grega> my hack-foo will be strong!
<Grega> -er
<Grega> :) lahko noc
<miha> noc
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> kaj se ti smejes
<upd> :)
<upd> http://vizita.si/clanek/bolezni/zaradi-oralnega-seksa-lahko-zbolite-za-rakom-na-grlu.html
<Seniorita> Zaradi oralnega seksa lahko zbolite za rakom na grlu - Vizita.si
<upd> ce pa lizes pizdo pa na jeziku dobis raka
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> sun is up
<bogdanov> wooooo
<bogdanov> tntnt
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> upd
<upd> nista jebem se
<upd> da zaspim
<upd> kao da naredim
<upd> 100 sklec
<upd> pa sm po 5 obupal
<upd> sam dol padu
<upd> :D
<upd> a kurac cez 3h morm v solo
<upd> u pm
<upd> u pm!!!!
<bogdanov> hahaha
<bogdanov> kvavs
<bogdanov> spau
<bogdanov> direkt
<bogdanov> a si geek
<bogdanov> a nis
<upd> valda da sem
<bogdanov> no
<upd> sam pol spim tam v soli
<bogdanov> pol pa
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> k budala
<bogdanov> ma jebes
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> solo
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> ma jebes sve
<upd> :)
<upd> ni ta
<upd> ubuntu
<upd> ni nic dobicka
<upd> treba solo mal
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> sosolke me bojo spet gledala
<upd> k da sm mutav mal
<bogdanov> ma nj ga pusijo
<bogdanov> nepa da sam gledajo
<bogdanov> ;)
<upd> tko je
<upd> bom sel
<upd> do prfokse
<upd> pa ga fuknu na mizo
<upd> pol bojo lohk saj kej gledale
<upd> dosadno vglavnem vse skup
<upd> !
<upd> a zdej sta na24ur
<upd> ze dva oglasa
<upd> wtf
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<upd> pa pm
<upd> :D
<upd> a bomo spet placal da turiste prpelejo v slovenijo
<upd> iz libije
<upd> ko jih jebe picketine
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> grem gledat film
<bogdanov> pa na spavanac
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> ayd
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> hehe ... dej povej mi, kaj pomeni ta kljun?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> dav
<bogdanov> treba
<bogdanov> pocas
<bogdanov> spat
<nafisa> hehe ... jst pa že pol ure pokonc
<nafisa> se že naspala
<bogdanov> kul
<bogdanov> :>
<t3ch> vuni je -6 :x
<t3ch> vi pa se lapate ob 6vjutro
<t3ch> jas pa morem delat :(:(:(
<t3ch> pravica pa taka :)
<nafisa> kdo je rekel, da drugim ni treba delat?
<nafisa> evo ... jst sem registrirala svoj nick ... kam pa se zdaj geslo vpiše?
<nafisa> ok, porajtala
<t3ch> bolše bi blo če nam nebi blo treba
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> rem jas bok vsi! uzivayte! :)
<nafisa> čawč
<bogdanov> ha resu monitor
<bogdanov> trije kondiji bli zanic
<bogdanov> worka
<bogdanov> juhuuu
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> fajn
<nafisa> jst sem lani en LCD skurla :D
<bogdanov> ko pas
<bogdanov> ga lah skurla
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> am ... ni hotu slike kazat ...
<nafisa> pa sem samo kabel za napajanje bolj not porinla ...
<nafisa> pa se je super zakadilo
<bogdanov> ja no
<bogdanov> sli so ti kondenzatorji
<bogdanov> tko k men
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> ma, kurac ... saj sem tisti čas dobila že drug ekran
<nafisa> se bom z elektronko matrala
<bogdanov> hehe :)
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> tale samsung 22
<nafisa> dobivala sem rabljene ekrane iz ene firme
<bogdanov> col migaje skoda stran vrzt
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> 15 inčne
<bogdanov> aha
<bogdanov> a mas se ksne
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> zdaj  mam sam tega ...
<nafisa> nisem več s tistim tipom skup :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> evo, sem se spomnila ...
<nafisa> lej, ko priklopim netbooka na LCD ...
<nafisa> je kaka Å¡ansa, da se ekran takoj vklopi?
<nafisa> ker sedaj ga priklopim ... pa se ekran vklopi čez četrt ure ..
<nafisa> oz. ko se mu sprdne
<nafisa> na winsih je tkoj prikazalo sliko
<bogdanov> a to
<bogdanov> ta
<bogdanov> k ti nedela
<bogdanov> lcd?
<nafisa> k mi dela ...
<nafisa> windows tkoj prikaze na ekranu ...
<nafisa> samo isto sliko kot na entbooku ...
<nafisa> netbooku*
<nafisa> ubuntu pa čez nekej časa ... po kake četrt do pol ure ... 1x vmes se mu sprdne pa začne delat ...
<nafisa> ampak je dodano zraven unga, k je slika na netbooku ... pač delam pol na dveh ekranih
<sasa84> jutroooo
<nafisa> jutro
<sasa84> christooss_ ;)
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, sej je prsu moj mail! Sam mau je bil delayed :D
<BigWhale> Dan
<andrejz> dan
<christooss_> dan
<andrejz> kok popusta bo MS dal na office za JU zdaj ? :)
<BigWhale> neki ziher bo :)
<zdobersek> hahahahaha
<zdobersek> pride stara mama, nej ji poiscem, kolk epizod ma ena telenovela
<zdobersek> da hoce vedet, kdaj se konca, ker ne more nehat gledat
<nafisa> super stara mama :)
<nafisa> meni pa mama skos mori za kuharske recepte
<christooss_> naučte stare mame kako se uporablja komp
<christooss_> oz internet
<andrejz> kupte jim staro kišto za 100 € pa ubuntu gor
<andrejz> pol pa firefox pa v bookmarke revije z recepti
<nafisa> disk morm kupit
<nafisa> laptopa že mam
<nafisa> sam kaj, ko je nov disk 120 €
<BigWhale> ja dejte jim internete in linukse!
<nafisa> brez diska ni linuxov :D
<matjaz> Dober dan!
<MATJA_KAE_92> nafisa: Si rešila težavo z brezžično kartico?
<nafisa> sem dala gor 10.10
<nafisa> testiram
<nafisa> včeraj je baje nagajal T2 ... danes bomo pa to malo testirali ...
<nafisa> spletne strani ok odpira
<nafisa> samo moram laufat v desktop načinu, ker je na netbook načinu na strani orodna vrstica pa mi samo zoža 10inčno površino ...
<MATJA_KAE_92> a mar t-2 kdaj ne nagaja?
<BigWhale> nafisa, seveda mas tud linux brez diska
<BigWhale> torej brez trdega diska
<nafisa> ok, na CDju bi ga lahko laufala
<nafisa> ampak moja mama tega ne zna
<BigWhale> usb drive too!
<MATJA_KAE_92> na usb bi Å¡lo hitreje
<BigWhale> sej ni kej znat! sam not utaknes pa dela!
<nafisa> ja, saj usb imam že narejen
<nafisa> ja ok ... moja mama že nikol ni pritisnila na katero koli tipko na kompu
<BigWhale> stvari k se not utikajo so zlo kul!
<nafisa> haha, big ... ne me zafrkavat? a res?
<BigWhale> razen ce ne gre za zebelj, k se utakne v elektricno vticnico
<nafisa> ja, tud vibratorji so uporabni
<BigWhale> vibratorji?
<MATJA_KAE_92> si poskusila slobuntu?
<BigWhale> ljudje so dans cist prevec pokvarjeni
<nafisa> ja, k je utika
<nafisa> dej no ... mal morm zafrkavat ... če se že s kolegom o psih pogovarjam ... pa je dolgočasen pogovor
<BigWhale> ta svet gre v pogubo... namest da bi u cerkev hodil pa tle na ircu visijo!
<nafisa> grem v soboto k maši, no
<BigWhale> v soboto!?
<nafisa> na sedmino
<BigWhale> ce je nedelja gospodov dan!
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> moje sozalje
<BigWhale> mislim
<BigWhale> a gres k masi al na sedmino
<nafisa> ah, bilo pričakovano
<nafisa> k maši, ja
<BigWhale> sedmina je pol po masi
<nafisa> ja, pol pa osmina
<nafisa> pišuka
<MATJA_KAE_92> prmejkrvavfrdamanduš - nazaj na temo o kartici realtek al pa na offtopic kanal!
<nafisa> ok ok
<BigWhale> kaki kartici?
<nafisa> v glavnem ... danes mi dela ok
<MATJA_KAE_92> wifi
<nafisa> moji wifi kartici
<nafisa> na netbook remix 10.04 ni ravno zadovoljivo delala
<MATJA_KAE_92> če imaš t-2 je zelo pogosta težava, da router zgubi internetno povezavo.
<nafisa> mi mamo samo gateway pa switcha :P
<nafisa> no, danes dela net lepo ...
<MATJA_KAE_92> aha, ima že modem brezžični acces point?
<nafisa> tako da sem vesela
<nafisa> ja
<MATJA_KAE_92> na 10.10?
<nafisa> pol je pa na switcha vezano ... kao prek ojačevalnika
<nafisa> ja, na 10.10
<MATJA_KAE_92> no, saj to je bilo pričakovati
<nafisa> fora je bila, ker preko winsev na kolegičnem kompu je ok delalo
<BigWhale> cak mal... wifi kartica nagaja samo z T-2?
<nafisa> najprej sem mislila, da je problem v signalu
<MATJA_KAE_92> lepo bi bilo, da na forumu na kratko sporočiš, da je težava rešena
<nafisa> testiram
<nafisa> ene 2 dni
<nafisa> da vidim, če se bo spet pojavilo ...
<nafisa> potem pa bom napisala
<MATJA_KAE_92> ja, s t-2 je križ. V kranju sem namestil linksys router trem na t-2 in vsaj desetim na siol, amis in tele-tv
<MATJA_KAE_92> težave fz enakim routerjem in enakim OS so samo na t-2
<nafisa> še eno vprašanje ... na windowsih sem imela winRAR ... in tam sem v programu izbrala eno od zararanih datotekic (za filme to mislim) in se je film lepo sestavil v celoto na namizje ... zdaj me pa zanima, kako extrahiram v ubuntuju?
<BigWhale> unrar x file.rar
<miha> pa rar treba prej namestit
<BigWhale> kako pa v GUIju nardis pa jest ne znam
<miha> ane
<miha> upravljalnik arhivov zna to odpret
<miha> če je rar/unrar gor
<BigWhale> a da treba? nevem jest te stvari nardim na autopilotu sploh ne vem da instaliram ce ni :>
<nafisa> samo tisto je v večih datotekicah ... r00- .r12
<BigWhale> nafisa, ja unrar x to sam nardi
<miha> nafisa: odpreš .rar
<miha> pa ostale tud uporabi
<nafisa> aha
<BigWhale> sudo apt-get install unrar
<nafisa> ok, bom probala
<nafisa> za datoteko morm pa celo pot do nje napisat, ne?
<MATJA_KAE_92> namesti nautilus-open-terminal, da boš lahko odpirala terminal iz trenutne mape
<MATJA_KAE_92> tako da ti ne bo treba pisati cd /bla/bla...
<MATJA_KAE_92> pa tudi, ko boš namestila unrar , boš lahko z desnim klikom izbrala: razširi v to mapo
<nafisa> am ... saj zdaj samo odprem ... pa mi lepo da take opcije kot winrar
<nafisa> samo zdaj sem probala samo .zip
<nafisa> e, skupi spravlja tud razdeljene paketke
<nafisa> full hvala
<miha> :)
<nafisa> ker predvajalnik posnetkov pa je boljši ... a totem al mplayer?
<MATJA_KAE_92> stvar okusa
<MATJA_KAE_92> jaz uporabljam smplayer
<miha> nafisa in sasa84 naenkrat gor!
<MATJA_KAE_92> vlc je pa edini predevajalnik, ki pravilno prikaže menije DVD video
<sasa84> miha ;)
<miha> ;)
<sasa84> kje si mihc, kaj kej lepga počneš?
<miha> vstal sm
<BigWhale> jest uporabljam vlc, ce pozenem kej iz desktopa
<BigWhale> pa mplayer ce pozenem iz command line-a
<BigWhale> Tak pac sem...
<BigWhale> :>
<miha> jst pa gnomov player vedno, totem al ka je
<nafisa> saj ni prvič, miha
<nafisa> sadomazo player?
<nafisa> nanašalo se na: MATJA_KAE_92> jaz uporabljam smplayer
<miha> nafisa: seveda
<BigWhale> oooh sm player would be nice :>
<BigWhale> ceprav
<BigWhale> ce neki dela samo v command line pol je ze kr sado-mazo za nekatere
<nafisa> huje kot SM
<MATJA_KAE_92> smplayer je grafični vmesnik za mplayer
<BigWhale> mah men command line ni hujs k SM
<nafisa> believe me ... raje imam, da me moj ene parkrat prtegne s korobačem, kot da se morm sama kaj zmislit pa tipkat v terminal
<BigWhale> Kako nej delam s fullHD, ce mam zdej 250 MB file za uploadat na YouTube?
<BigWhale> :(
<MATJA_KAE_92> smplayer ima veliko zelo uporabnih nastavitev, ne prikaže pa menijev DVD filmov
<BigWhale> pa ze tle sem kvaliteto zrtvoval
<BigWhale> hm, jest v bistvu zlo zlo mal gledam na racunalniku
<BigWhale> 98% procentov stvari gledam v dnevni sobi na PS3
<BigWhale> sasa84, as kej pridna? :P
<nafisa> jst pa večino na tejle majhni mašinci
<nafisa> tako da. .. sprašujem
<sasa84> BigWhale!!!!
<sasa84> pa sej veš kok je...zmer mal poredna ;)
<BigWhale> jest sem mel z default playerji zmeri probleme... nikol ni delal tko k bi moral
<BigWhale> tko da vlc
<BigWhale> nevem ce je ze kdaj zatajil
<BigWhale> sasa84, sam mal? pol te ne rabim po nagi riti, al kako? :D
<miha> BigWhale: in ti delaš za cannonical? :)
<miha> pa maš same probleme z ubuntu? ::)
<BigWhale> miha, sej ne delam za canonical
<miha> kaj pa
<BigWhale> sem se pogovarjal
 * sasa84 kar nastavi BigWhale 
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> sam so rekl, da nisem primeren :>
<BigWhale> oz
<miha> se mi zdi ja..
<miha> :D
<BigWhale> da nisem strong enough
<BigWhale> whatever that means :p
<miha> ?
<nafisa> 1 mega na sekundo ... ql zdaj vleče
<miha> a ni sasa84  nč napisala zate?
<miha> da si dedc, ko spankaš
<nafisa> zdaj lahko cam na skypu laufam :D
<miha> :D
 * BigWhale zaviha rokav in uzge saso po riti.
<sasa84> wihaaaaaa
<BigWhale> ok dost je blo
<BigWhale> :P
<sasa84> miha, sem na canonical napisala priporočilo...:P
<miha> heh
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/znanost/1042426354
<sasa84> kao d je oreng dedec, zna narest red, tud kej udart po... in tko :)
<Seniorita> Za včeraj&scaron;nji izpad internetne povezave s tujino je kriva napaka pri Deutsche Telekom | Dnevnik
<miha> banda
<miha> to je zihr turk kej izklaplju
<BigWhale> miha: iskal so integratorja za desktop okolje. se prav enga k bo globalne meniju delal :D
<miha> da se mu ne bi zgodl ko gadafiju
<nafisa> zato mi google ni delal ... svinje
<nafisa> pol sem pa že jokala, da mi 10.10 isto dela kot 10.04
<BigWhale> men fejsbooki niso delal
<BigWhale> pa sem bil lih sred ene zlo heated debate
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> tole bi pa mogoce clo mel: http://shop.vic-ltd.com/navisurfer-ii-ubu3g-double-din-car-pc-with-hsdpa-modem-broadband-tv-radio-gps-with-software-maps-p-12025.html?language=URL_LANGUAGE
<Seniorita> Navisurfer Car Computers
<nafisa> men je pa FB delu
<BigWhale> sej je blo vse neki cudn
<BigWhale> twitter ni delal recimo
<BigWhale> pol je pa kr zacel delat
<BigWhale> pa vse je neki crkval
<nafisa> nikol nisem bla na twitterju ... kako je tam?
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> odvisn
<BigWhale> :)
<nafisa> to je samo kot blog?
<nafisa> al kako?
<BigWhale> hm bolj k grupni sms
<BigWhale> :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> aja ... to je pol kot FB
<nafisa> ker za bloge imam bloggerja
<BigWhale> tko k status na fb no
<BigWhale> recimo no
<BigWhale> manj je spama od raznih horoskopov in od farmville-a
<BigWhale> in podobnih
<miha> twitter nimaš nč zasebnosti
<miha> vsak lahk sledi
<miha> facebook maš jo en mal
<nafisa> na fb je za navadnega uporabnika tolko, kolkor si jo nastavi pa kolikor napiše
<BigWhale> miha, na twitterju si lahko zaklenes profil. :)
<nafisa> študiram, če bi si ga nrdila
<BigWhale> ja, ce bos povej da te pofollowamo :P
<nafisa> mislim, da so me že na FB našli :D
<nafisa> pa na cam4
<nafisa> pa vsepovsod :D
<BigWhale> kdo?
<BigWhale> THEY?
<BigWhale> hehe
<nafisa> mislim, da limonca
<nafisa> pa je sem dal linke
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> ah
<BigWhale> jest ne iscem ljudi
<nafisa> vsaj od cam4
<BigWhale> kwa je pa cam4?
<nafisa> ni treba vedet :D
<miha> :D
<BigWhale> emm
<BigWhale> oh it looks like pr0n!
<miha> nafisa ima butt plug, zate :)
<BigWhale> zame pa res ne :>
<nafisa> ne ne ... mam ga samo zase
<nafisa> takih stvari se ne sposoja
<BigWhale> ja plus tega je pr butt plugu ful pomembna velikost
<nafisa> zato imam pa napihljivega :P
<BigWhale> prakticno
<miha> mata vidva velik skupnega, sasa84 vidis to :)
<nafisa> lol
<BigWhale> a buttplug?
<BigWhale> sej to ni velik
<BigWhale> razn ce ga ful napihnes :P
<miha> :)
<nafisa> ja, da poči stena in lepo kri ven pricuri :))
<sasa84> miha, a z BigWhale ?
<sasa84> ja sej vem...sam kaj čm, če je proočen :P
<miha> mhm
<sasa84> poročen
<BigWhale> kdaj je bla pa to kaka ovira?!
<BigWhale> :D
<sasa84> no, bo pa še žena zravn :P
<nafisa> v troje ... ql
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> FMF all the way!
<sasa84> lol
<nafisa> zadnjič na fešti smo ženske pustile svoje tipe, da so pili ob šanku, me smo ša šle v sobo pa smo se mele fajn
<BigWhale> sej mogoce so se tipi tud fajn mel
<nafisa> ja, skos klučavnico so hodl gledat
<nafisa> pa skos uno lukno ...
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> danasnja tehnologija dela kljucavnice skor obsolete, pa se vseen so kdaj pa kdaj uporabne!
<Grega> :S
 * BigWhale mal potolaz Grega.
<BigWhale> sej bo no
<BigWhale> Dans bi se moral Gwibber mergat, ce ne nau follow/unfollow v nattiju
<Tadej> lp
<nafisa> lp :)
<Tadej> kako smo?
<BigWhale> jest vem sam zase
<BigWhale> za druge pa ne
<Seniorita>  [COKS] : Ministrstvo za javno upravo objavilo Å¡tudijo o uvajanju OKPO na delovnih postajah v javni upravi RS  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=755
<Grega> kaj je blo vceraj z the internetz?
<zdobersek> http://i.imgur.com/u9cES.jpg
<zdobersek> the internetz was downz
<miha> Grega: http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/znanost/1042426354
<Seniorita> Za včeraj&scaron;nji izpad internetne povezave s tujino je kriva napaka pri Deutsche Telekom | Dnevnik
<walop> ja
<miha> http://dne.enaa.com/E-svet/Poslovni-svet/Komu-je-v-interesu-odprta-koda-v-javni-upravi.html
<Seniorita> Komu je v interesu odprta koda v javni upravi? | Poslovni svet  | E-svet
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<miha> jutro
<nafisa> jutro?
<CrazyLemon> jutro!
<nafisa> te pa jutro, no
<bogdanov> re
<sasa84> hej bogdanov ;)
<BigWhale> zebe me
<matija> meni se pa komp pregreva
<andrejz> @matija: mogoče ma vročino :)
<CrazyLemon> mene  ne zebe..ampak me bo zeblo čez 2min ko bom šou na burjo :(
<matija> :) želim ti prijeten let
<nafisa> hehe ... men je pa super :)
<BigWhale> pa lacen sem
<BigWhale> moram it dol po kruh
<CrazyLemon> fax kliče...l8r
<BigWhale> kdo pa dans se fax uporablja, rec jim nej mejl posljejo ;>
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> k men lahko prideš po jabolka, če si lačen
<BigWhale> nafisa, a lahk cespljo?
<nafisa> nimam sliv
<BigWhale> sej ne slivo
<BigWhale> cespljo
<BigWhale> suhe slive majo stare mame
<nafisa> cespelj tud nimam ...
<nafisa> kje jih pa naj staknem?
<Grega> milibog
<BigWhale> ja
<matija> kdo me kliče?
<Grega> matija: kaj ti delas?!
<matija> neki programiram...
<Grega> kaj pa pravica na svetu?
<matija> lahko počaka
<nafisa> Grega ... splašuje, če imam češpljo ... sam kje naj to sred zime dobim ... razen posušene?
<Grega> .. :/
<bogdanov> ljubljancani kje je roska v lj?
<BigWhale> nafisa, eno zih mas
 * BigWhale zavzdihne.
<nafisa> roška?
<BigWhale> bogdanov, v mostah? al kaj vem kako se rece tistmu koncu... poljanska
<miha> nafisa: a ti si res ženska.. al si tak... salome...? :)
<nafisa> veš, kje je poljanska?
<BigWhale> mislim bliz poljanske
<BigWhale> roska je na roski
<BigWhale> poljanska pa na poljanski
<miha> irc: where men are men, women are men and children are FBI agents.
<miha> :D
<bogdanov> to sm hotu slisat
<BigWhale> mim tastare otroske bolnice cez most pa levo pa desno
<bogdanov> morm u hte
<bogdanov> ves kje ej
<bogdanov> je*
<BigWhale> bogdanov, a to o ircu? :P
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> http://zemljevid.najdi.si/search_maps.jsp?q=ro%C5%A1ka+cesta&hpage=my&offset=0&selfld=0&acnum=10&foxsbar=page
<Seniorita> Zemljevid Najdi.si - roška cesta
<miha> BigWhale: :D
<nafisa> jst nisem "man"
<nafisa> u can call me catwoman :P
<BigWhale> ja
<miha> :)
<BigWhale> pics or it didn't happen!
<BigWhale> ta pregovor so ze egipcani poslal
<BigWhale> erm
<BigWhale> poznal
<nafisa> takrat so sam risat znal, bimbo
<BigWhale> no sej so rekl
<BigWhale> stone tablet or it didn't happen!
<nafisa> ok ... ga nrdila tablo ...
<nafisa> sicer pa gregata vpraš
<BigWhale> kaj ga nej vprasam?
<bogdanov> kupim AM2 plato ma kdo??
<Grega> i ain't sayin shit!
<BigWhale> dej rec vsaj poop
<nafisa> glede češpl
<Grega> $20 !
<matija> a to na gajbo?
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/seo/if-you-steal-my-articles-and-i-find-out-i-will-destroy-you-that-is-all/2199
<Seniorita> If you steal my articles and I find out, I will destroy you. That is all. | ZDNet
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> torej ... najt ne sme
<miha> :D
<miha> preber
<miha> zanimiv člank
<BigWhale> mnja zato eni ne maramo SEO-ta in general
<miha> BigWhale: jst zdj čist skapiru v čem je fora SEO, ko delu novice iz tega kar seniorita najde
<miha> tisti ko majo neke optimizacije
<miha> sam bluzijo
<miha> bistvo je preprosto: naravno je, da iskalnik išče besede v vsem, v url, v naslovu, v vsebini strani. besede so besede, naravno je da ni razlike. primer... dam iskanje, pa če ni v naslovu članka, je pa v url beseda, jo vrnem, to sm slučajno tak skodiru, pa ko sm skapiru, mi je všeč.
<miha> recimo dam iskanje    siol: avtomoto
<BigWhale> no ja.. ni tolk zlo preprosto
<miha> ni v naslovu članka
<miha> je pa v url
<miha> :D
<miha> BigWhale: to je bistveno no.
<miha> pa če se večkrat ista beseda ponovi
<miha> je višji rang.
<miha> to pa tud vse. ni nobena 'umetnost'
<miha> vsi ti seminarji so čist mim.
<miha> 500 € za tole
<miha> če ista beseda v url, v meta keywords in v vsebini
<miha> bolj zagrabi to google
<miha> ane
<miha> ker algoritem sklepa, da je to bistvo strani
<BigWhale> naceloma ja, ni pa nujno
<miha> ja seveda.
<BigWhale> pogleda se kolk je incoming linkov
<miha> ampak tole je čist dost, da uporabno delaš
<BigWhale> kolk je outgoing linkov
<miha> ne vem kaj hočejo prodat
<miha> pod optimizacijo
<miha> BigWhale: seveda, da
<BigWhale> kako mas slike imenovane
<miha> pa duplikati, rangiranje..vse
<BigWhale> pa drug content
<miha> ja
<BigWhale> v neki tocki sem clo zasledil, da so keyworde skor cist nehal uporabljat
<miha> ampak bistveno je, da če najde, da ista beseda v keywords, v url, v vsebini, mu je to všeč. če maš keywords besede ki niso v članku mu ni..
<miha> BigWhale: mislim da ne
<miha> sam preverja z vsebino
<miha> ni dost da je sam keyword
<miha> če je beseda sam v keywords, jo pa ignorira tipično
<miha> tak bi sklepu no..
<BigWhale> ja sej prblizn tko dela ja
<BigWhale> sam kako tocn pa noben ne ve
<BigWhale> in ja... prodajanje SEOta je zlo megleno
<BigWhale> :>
<BigWhale> sploh uno k garantirajo, da te bodo na prvo stran googla spravl!
<nafisa> ok, zakaj jst še kr keyworde vsepovsod pišem?
<BigWhale> kje jih pises?
<BigWhale> a kr tko po zvezkih pa to?
<miha> BigWhale: to je nateg, če maš par 100 € preveč, rajš adword plačaš googlu, to je 100% pa še tko drago ni
<BigWhale> drgac pa tko no
<BigWhale> v vsak keyword se ne splaca dat sex boobs tits
<miha> ne bi dal nobenmu 500€ za 'optimizacijo'
<nafisa> ja, po netbooku ...
<miha> za google oglase in adwords pa
<matija> Vaš ip je bil izžreban. Prejeli boste.....
<nafisa> ja ... jst bi rada nov analni čep
<nafisa> :P
<andrejz> srečko, matija :)
<matija> A se da take reklame prijavit kam na zvezo potrošnikov?
<nafisa> a je to v nagradi?
<andrejz> mene pa nikol ne izžrebajo :(
<matija> :D
<nafisa> ne verjamem, da se jih da ... ker je polno tega po svetu
<matija> ampak na pri reklami je * (drobni tisk...)
<matija> ampak ga vidiš šele (če ga sploh vidiš) ko klikneš reklamo
<matija> torej te ne seznanijo z njihovimi pravili
<nafisa> res je
<nafisa> ponavadi je tako
<matija> kaj bi se zgodilo, če bi bot klikal take reklame 100na uro?
<matija> in vsako tolko zamenjal ip, da bi blo bolj sumljivo?
<matija> mene bi že par ur prej kot bi to naredil banali iz obličja zemlje:/
<andrejz> @matija: nič, oni bi mel malo več prometa na strežniku. čez čas bi ga bannal
<miha> andrejz: !! :D
<BigWhale> nafisa, na dealextreme ga naroc :P
<matija> eh, sm mislu da bi poklicali pahorja s svojim semaforjem, da bi promet malo ustavil
<nafisa> zakaj že?
<Grega> CrazyLemon: si gledal the informers? :)
<BigWhale> nafisa, k so cheap
<BigWhale> :P
<matija> chearp & Å¡kart
<BigWhale> hah isto k v povprecni drugi stacuni
<matija> mogoče bo "ročaj" odpadel pri prvi uporabi
<BigWhale> k je vse iz made in china
<Grega> CrazyLemon: jaz zdaj gledam ene 30min, pa se ni blo scene, ko bi bila amber "zgoraj z" :) tako da.. pomoje ti bo vsec :)
<matija> sej to je pa tudi res..
<BigWhale> buttplug je ponavad ulit is zilikona
<BigWhale> silikona
<BigWhale> tko da tezko kaj odpade
<BigWhale> razen ce neimas ven pol kakih peres speljanih
<BigWhale> sam tist je pa ze mau cudn no :P
<nafisa> eni so pa nabihljivi pa vibrirajoči :D
<BigWhale> ja, pa vsi so made in china
<matija> in še z lučko, da se potem svetiš v temi
<BigWhale> ce je dost globok not, pol nic ne svet
<BigWhale> sam pol tist pregovor 'where the sun don't shine' rata mal hecn
<nafisa> lol
<miha> nafisa: slike...? :D
<BigWhale> zgooglej za glowing butt plug
<nafisa> slike so raztalane
<nafisa> ni jih več
<miha> jst bi nafiso gledu... kak se sveti
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> to je pa drugo
<BigWhale> jest mam zdej nov fotoaparat lahk en foto session organiziramo!
<uni4dfx> ker idiot je mysql naredu
<BigWhale> pa je win-win
<uni4dfx> če hočš menjat geslo morš SQL napisat
<BigWhale> uni4dfx, sej je bil kr pametn tist k ga je naredu
<uni4dfx> in ta parazit to vse zapiše v fajl
<uni4dfx> plaintext fajl
<BigWhale> ne rabis napisat SQL stavka
<uni4dfx> kaj pa
<miha> phpmyadmin
<miha> :D
<zejn> mysqladmin
<uni4dfx> phpmyadmin tud SQL stavk nardi
<miha> ja sam ti ga ne pišeš
<uni4dfx> mysqladmin je pa še slabš k si bo pa bash zapomnu history
<miha> daš insert
<miha> pa vneseš v polja
<matija> ne in ne in ne in ne phpmyadmin
<matija> sigurno rata ki narobe
<BigWhale> pa sej to, da se password vidi je sam feature
<BigWhale> mislim
<BigWhale> ce te skrbi, da ti bo nekdo v .bash_history prebral SQL password not
<BigWhale> that's the least of your problems :>
<BigWhale> k takrat k pride do tvojga historija
<BigWhale> well, you get the point
<BigWhale> A bi kdo delal Natty release party?
<miha> pridem na party če bosta ti dve puži hostesi? :D
<bogdanov> lol
<BigWhale> a nafisa pa sasa? :D
<BigWhale> lool
<nafisa> marija božja
<BigWhale> marije ne rabmo
<BigWhale> je prevec deviska
<BigWhale> in to dobesedno
<matija> si je pa izmislila res zanimiv izgovor za varanje
<matija> da ga še danes preučujejo
<nafisa> jst sem tud baje ko devica postala, odkar imam tega mojega ...
<nafisa> prej smo mel pa GB partyje :D
<BigWhale> GB?
<BigWhale> oh
<BigWhale> don't mind me
<miha> :DDD
<BigWhale> mi je kr nerodn da sem mogu vprasat
<miha> nafisa: a prej so te razdevičl, ta te pa nazaj skup sestavu? :)
<BigWhale> temu se rece himenoplastika
<miha> hehe
<nafisa> saj vibratorje Å¡e mamo pr bajt, no
<BigWhale> vsaj neki
<BigWhale> to cloveka resno zaskrbi
<BigWhale> sploh ce slis tipa k rece: 'kwa ti bo pa vibrator, sej zdej mas mene?'
<nafisa> ne, pri nas ni tko
<BigWhale> hm yayy you tube video se je ULjal
<BigWhale> in je broken
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/mobile-news/use-ios-or-android-for-controlling-pcs-using-splashtop-remote/1078
<BigWhale> fucking yewtube! sparajo z bandwidthom pa zvenim k darth wader
<Seniorita> Use iOS or Android for controlling PCs using Splashtop Remote | ZDNet
<miha> http://rss.slashdot.org/~r/Slashdot/slashdot/~3/jLaMRBuma_o/High-Severity-BIND-Vulnerability-Advisory-Issued
<Seniorita> High Severity BIND Vulnerability Advisory Issued - Slashdot
<miha> http://www.securityweek.com/high-severity-bind-vulnerability-advisory-issued
<Seniorita> High Severity BIND Vulnerability Advisory Issued | Information Security News, IT Security News & Expert Insights: SecurityWeek.Com
<BigWhale> sasaaaa
<BigWhale> zakwa nis po kolenih prsla sem?
 * BigWhale zavzdihne/
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 priplazi...
<BigWhale> takoj se tlele cez mizo ulez pa dej hlace dol
 * sasa84 naredi kot ukaže gospodar...
<BigWhale> no zdej pa tle mau lezi
<BigWhale> no spanking today
<sasa84> mhm
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<BigWhale> mogoce ti lahk dam se M&M bombone za sortirat
<nafisa> bemumast
<nafisa> mi je komp zamrznu ... to pa že dolgo ne
<BigWhale> nafisa kaj te
<BigWhale> ah
<BigWhale> lih si zamudla k sem saso kaznoval
<BigWhale> :P
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> hehe
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> zdej mora M&M's sortirat
<nafisa> dobra kazen
<BigWhale> sasa84, kolk si nastela, rdecih?
<sasa84> 42,5?
<BigWhale> hmm
<BigWhale> pa vijolcnih?
<teardrop> kolk jih je pa pojedla vmes?
<BigWhale> nic, ce ma gag ball v ustih
<nafisa> e, stric the big one ... kuga je pa naredla narobe?
<BigWhale> nic
<CrazyMelon> wacap
<BigWhale> torej
<BigWhale> nic, pocas vas bom zapustil
<BigWhale> :)
<nafisa> a že al kaj?
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> grem po mularijo
<nafisa> ah, pol po mene prideš al kako?
<BigWhale> haha
<nafisa> :D
<BigWhale> nevem ce bi blo to dobr :P
<nafisa> nea vem, čuj
<sasa84> BigWhale, vijolčnih ni
<BigWhale> aaa!
 * BigWhale objame saso!
<sasa84> iiii
<BigWhale> konc kazni
 * sasa84 se stisne k BigWhale 
 * BigWhale naspanka saso.
<sasa84> *cwiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil*
<sasa84> :D
<BigWhale> a si sla googlat ce so vijolcni? :P
<sasa84> vmes sm eno igrco igrala :P
<BigWhale> I am shocked!
<BigWhale> nafisa, ma sej jest vem :))
 * sasa84 poredna
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> jest sem prebral potrebna...
<BigWhale> sicer pa
<BigWhale> sej ni dost razlike
<sasa84> nja...to že kdo poštima :P
 * miha bi gledu sasa84 in nafisa skupaj.. :P
<miha> dej bodta prijatlci...
<miha> :D
<BigWhale> kako skupej?
<upd> haha
<sasa84> nafisa, a sem lohk tvoja prjatlca? :P
<BigWhale> a tko fuzed
<BigWhale> k dve amebi
<BigWhale> al v koitusu?
<miha> vsaka na eni strani...
<BigWhale> hm
<miha> :)
<BigWhale> a je to sploh koitus
<nafisa> komot, saša ...
<nafisa> se dobive pr men al pr teb?
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> komot ;)
<sasa84> sam nism glih za bdsm
<nafisa> saj jst že imam za BDSM
<sasa84> no, lohk pa d bi mi blo všeč...
<miha> :D
<sasa84> mah... gremo prvo eno u izi muckanje pa tko ;)
<sasa84> ženska itak najbl ve kaj ženski paše ;)
<nafisa> ja, pa snemamo lahko ...
<sasa84> tko d bo mel miha vsaj mal užitka
<nafisa> pol bomo pa fantom tu pokazale, kako se to dela
<BigWhale> a sem z povedal da mam FullHD kamero?
<BigWhale> :>
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/srbski-svet-bolj-plasticne-od-urske-v-sloveniji-ni-nobene/251647
<sasa84> zakaj mam filing, d bi BigWhale rad snemou? :P
<Seniorita> Srbski Svet: Bolj "plastične" od Urške v Sloveniji ni nobene :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<nafisa> big ... nisi reku, da ne bi blo najboljše, če bi do mene pršu? :P
<BigWhale> ce bi prsu po tebe
<nafisa> aja ...
<nafisa> kam bi me pa pol pelu?
<CrazyMelon>  dejta geeke kle neki rajcat ja...ajde na pvt preden zacnem red delat :D
<nafisa> ok ... gremo na offtopic? :D
 * miha je že tm ..
<miha> :D
<sasa84> nafisa, dj pust bigija...zdj se morve midve zment
<nafisa> ok
<BigWhale> jest itak grem :>
<sasa84> :P
<BigWhale> bze :)
<nafisa> moja šefica je tud bol za ženske ...
<sasa84> milf?
<sasa84> če je kšna huda milfica lohk komot zravn pride
<nafisa> ja, saj tuki v klubu imamo svega
<sasa84> hehe
<CrazyMelon> khm
<sasa84> oj melonca
<nafisa> hehe, melonča
<nafisa> to pomeni, da mormo pridni bit, ne?
<CrazyMelon> jp
<alyosha> gutten tag
<marko__> fak
<marko__> kaj men dela
<marko__> ta komad
 * marko__ np: Most Precious Blood - Shut The Fuck Up, Jailbreak
<marko__> A radical method of behavior correction with an intractable refusal to temper aggression. Take it as gospel. I mean every word. The only thing which remains in my mind is the herding of humans then thinning the fucking herd.
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/feeds/the-death-of-the-niche-personal-blog-or-not/3703
<marko__> carsko
<Seniorita> The death of the niche personal blog, or not? | ZDNet
<nafisa> ni fer ...
<marko__> komi čakam da se grem drogirat
<alyosha> je res
<marko__> sasa84,
<marko__> sasa84, ping
<nafisa> prid k men pa se ne boš već drogiru
<miha> se bo s tabo..
<miha> :D
<nafisa> ne verjamem ... bi ga na strapa nabila pa bi bla druga pesm
<miha> hahahaha
<miha> bo tenko piskal?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nafisa:  koga boš stapirala?:D
<alyosha> melono?
<alyosha> :D
<miha> marko__ -ta
<miha> ga bo razdevičla
<miha> :)
<alyosha> aja njega mamna ignore pa nevidim kaj piše:D
<alyosha> kr naj ga.D
<marko__> miha, vprašaj alyosha če se še vedno drogira
<miha> 17:09 < marko__> miha, vprašaj alyosha če se še vedno drogira
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> drogiral nikoli:D
<marko__> kok je ta alyosha prizadet:>
<sasa84> marko__, živjo :)
<alyosha> zadevam pa se ne več ko en msec ne več:D
<alyosha> ma kjesi šaška
<marko__> sasa84, kaj zdej, a bo
<walop> cel kup pohotnežev se motovili okoli saške
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo zdj vidim da mamo Å¡e eno tu
<alyosha> tko da kr zanimivo:D
<marko__> miha, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWCMEArqgu8 reč alyoshu da mu to pesem posvečam
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Moog - "I Like You" MuSick Records
<sasa84> marko__, ma bo bo
<sasa84> ti, si ok?
<sasa84> alyosha, moj učenec ;)
<nafisa> alyosha . .. kaj ti rabi, če pri meni ne more priti dalje kot do pogovora???
<marko__> sasa84, sem kar okej :D
<sasa84> sam da si...glih zadnč sm se nate spomnla, če si ok
<miha> 17:11 < marko__> miha, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWCMEArqgu8 reč alyoshu da mu  to pesem posvečam
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Moog - "I Like You" MuSick Records
<nafisa> rofl
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nafisa:  sploh ni panike:D
<alyosha> sasa84:  kaj me boš naučila kaj hmalu kaj al bomo štraljali še naprej?
<alyosha> Å¡trajkali
<sasa84> hm...kaj pa bi rad, da te naučim? ;)
<sasa84> prevajanje v poedit? ;)
<alyosha> za začetek bo že uredu:D
<andrejz> ja, vsi prevajat
<andrejz> :)
<alyosha> andrejz:  sasa84  je kriva da nic nisem naredu:/
<alyosha> sj bo bolše:D
<sasa84> ooo, alyosha ...pacek! ;)
<andrejz> prid k njej na inštrukcije pa ti bo pomagala :D
<alyosha> sasa84:  :p
<alyosha> jah nič me ni povabla ne....ahh
<alyosha> :DD
<sasa84> alyosha, lohk se zmenva a ne ;)
<alyosha> no no že napredujemo:D
<nafisa> ufff, kihnila, da mi skor gobec razneslo ...
<nafisa> ej, kje je pa krejzi melonca?
<alyosha> skriva se ga išče udba
<nafisa> aja
<andrejz> v javno uprave je šel linuxe inštalirat
<nafisa> hehe, en mi je napisal, da sem teslo blesavo, ker se nočem z vsiljiveži pogovarjat
<zejn> ti teslo ti.
<andrejz> kdo pa so vsiljiveži?
<nafisa> ma, imam chate prižgane zraven ...
<nafisa> rabiš telefonsko?
<nafisa> mi jo je po vsej sili dajal
<nafisa> ene 4x
<andrejz> daj na boljo
<andrejz> bolho
<nafisa> hahaha
<andrejz> napiši oglas da 19 vitka letnica išče nekoga za občasna srečanja brez obveznosti pa njegovo cifro gor
<nafisa> nisem tok zlobna
<nafisa> lahko jo pa teb dam
<nafisa> :D
<andrejz> men za 1x ni še nič težil ;)
<nafisa> vse sem bila, glupa korošica ... (k sploh nisem korošica) ... govno, teslo blesavo ...
<andrejz> ignore + block
<miha> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t456705
<Seniorita> Odmevi in odzivi na &#353;tudijo prehoda dr&#382;avne uprave na odprto kodo @ Slo-Tech
<nafisa> saj ... samo prej ga hočem zašit
<nafisa> je začasno izbrisal profil, ker sem rekla, da ga bom prijavila ... prijavi se pa lahko samo iz profila
<Grega> :( v /tmp sem shranil torrente, zdaj pa jih vec ni, ker se je server rebootal :(
<DominiCanes> lol
<christooss_> pwnd by machine
<christooss_> lol
<andrejz> @nafisa: kar daj ga.. če pa ne bo šlo, maš pa še vedno bolho :)
<nafisa> takaj si pa v tmp dal?
<Grega> ker niso torrenti dovoljeni na strezniku, in sem jih hotel vsaj malo "skrit"
<alyosha> dobro si jih skril:D
<alyosha> sploh se jih ne vidi več:D
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> zloba, alyosha
<alyosha> to je samo Å¡ala mala:D
<alyosha> Grega:  se splača gledat cel film al samo teh par zanimivih sccen?:D
<alyosha> zdj na začetku se malo vleče u prazno:D
<Grega> samo teh par scen
<DominiCanes> kaj
<Grega> prvih 37min
<alyosha> se mi je zdelo..Å¡e ona je na intervjuju rekla da verjetno gledajo usi samo za teh par scen ker ostalo je u pizdi:D
<alyosha> DominiCanes:  The Informers
<nafisa> jst morm pa inception do konca pogledat
<nafisa> sam do polovice mi je ratal
<DominiCanes> inception je ql film
<DominiCanes> true grit je tut ql
<nafisa> pretežek film za moje skurjene glupe možgane
<alyosha> kr ql je ja
<alyosha> hehe:d
<alyosha> je malček zablojenja:D
<nafisa> moram na intervale gledat
<alyosha> True gift DominiCanes ?
<DominiCanes> true grit
<alyosha> kaj je to
<alyosha> kašna zvrst?:D
<alyosha> !google imdb true grit
<Seniorita> True Grit (2010) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1403865/
<DominiCanes> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1403865/
<Seniorita> Pravi pogum (2010) - IMDb
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pravi pogum:D
<DominiCanes> tron so pa zasral
<DominiCanes> in to cist
<nafisa> misli, da sem gledala
<alyosha> ahh te sci-fi mi niso neki preveč
<alyosha> Å¡e sploh taki ko grejo u igrico:D
<DominiCanes> eh ti sploh nimas pojma
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj če je dober sci-fi je ql
<DominiCanes> ka je pa dober sci fi
<alyosha> hmmm
<alyosha> da pomislim:D
<alyosha> gledam malo tega..samo komedije drugače:D
<DominiCanes> opa vidim da se je spremenila blog stran
<DominiCanes> ozadje je boljse
<nafisa> sam ne o starih gatah ...
<nafisa> prosim
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> mi kdo od kolegov omeni, se kr naježim
<alyosha> Grega:  samo kko j ta amber dobra jebemjo:D
<Grega> kaj cmo :/
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> :D
<DominiCanes> amber?
<Grega> bols bi blo, da je nebi blo!
<alyosha> nespomnem se kako se piše
<alyosha> Grega:  ne ne usaj gledmao jo lahko že če je tikat nemroamo:D
<Grega> heard
<alyosha> DominiCanes:  amber iz The informers
<alyosha> tako ja
<DominiCanes> hmmm
<alyosha> !google amber heard
<Seniorita> Amber Heard - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/name/nm1720028/
<DominiCanes> glih gledam
<alyosha> DominiCanes: ewo x-man recimo mi je hud sci-fi
<Grega> sienna miller je bila ql na top gear
<DominiCanes> prosim te
<alyosha> Grega:  uff u katiri sezoni je bla?
<alyosha> če se spomneš
<Grega> ne
<Grega> !google sienna miller top gear
<Seniorita> Sienna Miller: part 1 - BBC Top Gear http://www.topgear.com/uk/videos/sienna-miller-part-1
<alyosha> itak moram pogledat od prve sezone jo bom najdu:D
<miha>   http://i.imgur.com/OESLv.jpg
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> huda precednica:D
<miha> hehe
<DominiCanes> mal ti je podobna
<miha> http://www.siol.net/svet/zanimivosti/2011/02/kitajec_umrl_po_treh_dneh_igranja_racunalniskih_iger.aspx
<Seniorita> Kitajec umrl po treh dneh igranja računalniških iger - SiOL.net
<bogdanov> lol
<alyosha> folku dogaja res
<DominiCanes> lahka bi si kupu racunalnik za ta kes pa lepo umrl doma
<alyosha> samo res:D
<alyosha> folk je cuden
<miha> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/nake-m-kamrany/the-essence-of-our-curren_b_827114.html
<Seniorita> Nake M. Kamrany: The Essence of Our Current Economic Problems, and the Solution
<zdobersek1> Jst hocem bit junak!
<zdobersek1> http://www.siol.net/slovenija/novice/2011/02/nagrajenec_akcije_junak_slovenije_2010_je_rok_vori.aspx
<Seniorita> Junak Slovenije 2010 je Rok Vori - SiOL.net
<zdobersek1> A rabi kdo resevanje?
<alyosha> :D
<DominiCanes> libija
<alyosha> ma kdo tu androida? in uporablja google goggles?
<DominiCanes> mam
<miha> da, ne.
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma me zanima za ta reševanje sudoku-ja ne
<alyosha> sem zadnjic gledal kao
<alyosha> poskeniraš in ti ga reši
<alyosha> samo ne dela
<alyosha> terba kaj porihtat Å¡e al kako al bi moglo kr delat?
<DominiCanes> ti pa res vse verjames
<alyosha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/novi-google-goggles-resuje-sudoku.html
<Seniorita> Novi Google Goggles rešuje Sudoku
<DominiCanes> tako je
<zdobersek1> ja ofak no
<zdobersek1> madame bovary, 380 strani, do srede
<zdobersek1> :/
<DominiCanes> http://www.computer-news.bbc/google-goggles-can-save-the-world.html
<andrejz> zdobersek ne beri tega.. škoda časa
<DominiCanes> naj prebere
<DominiCanes> da vidi
<DominiCanes> gremjest
<nafisa> madame bovary je dobra knjiga
<sasa84> madame bovary je kul
<andrejz> men pa tako grozno ni bila všeč .. po moje najhujš v celi SŠ
<sasa84> pa beznica tud...sam še bolš madame bovary
<andrejz> od tistih kar sem jih bral seveda
<sasa84> jst pa nism mogla božanske komedije...pol pa mi je ratala najbolš knjiga
<andrejz> božanska je bla kul pa dostojevski pa rusi na splošno kul
<sasa84> joooj, men je tolk všeč jevgenij onjegin od puškina
<andrejz> pa oba dva ta druga francoza sta bla tud ok, en je bil stendahl drugega se pa ne spomnim
<sasa84> pa tolstoj...ana karenina
<miha> http://www.finance.si/303654/Je-Pahor-mrtev-ali-le-mrtvouden
<Seniorita> Je Pahor mrtev   ali le mrtvouden?  - Finance.si
<andrejz> no, gospa bovary pa sux
<sasa84> lol
<andrejz> ok ne vem, nisem do konca bral
<alyosha> ma pahor je smrad
<alyosha> to je sigurno
<sasa84> mmm, veste kera knjiga bi vam bla všeč... hiša blaženih bud od ribeira ;)
<miha> alyosha: preberi članek
<sasa84> izpoved ženske o njenem seksualnem življenju
<sasa84> hudaaaa :)
<andrejz> saša a maš audio knjigo?
<andrejz> :)
<sasa84> sem jo dala Å¡e mat za prebrat :P
<sasa84> andrejz, ja, sem jo sama posnela :P
<nafisa> meni je bil res dober zločin in kazen
<sasa84> lohk pa bereš knjigo pa zravn poslušaš zvoke iz gcomprisa ;)
<nafisa> baudolino
<sasa84> pa bratje karamazovi...super so
<nafisa> pa še bi se našlo
<nafisa> nakit ... ta fora je tud dobra :D
<sasa84> pa moj ljubi goethe... fauts, učna leta wilhelma mestra
<sasa84> faust
<sasa84> meistra
<sasa84> grrr
<sasa84> :)
<nafisa> trpljenje mladega wernerja
<sasa84> mhmmmm
<nafisa> je bilo pa trpljenje mladega bralca
<nafisa> to je bilo pa muka za brat
<sasa84> ej, al pa od schlinka bralec pa une kratke zgodbe...ljubezenski pobegi al kwa že
<sasa84> hesse mi je bil tud kul v srednji...siddharta, demian, pod kolesom
<nafisa> meni je ljubši umberto eco ...
<nafisa> ime rože
<BigWhale> perv
<nafisa> skrivnostni plamen kraljice loane
<sasa84> ja, super... men je všeč fora labirinta, k jo ma v knjigi
<sasa84> eco
<nafisa> BigWhale: perv?
<andrejz> bratje karamazovi +1
<sasa84> :)
<BigWhale> sevede, v ime roze je sama kurbarija :P
<alyosha> miha:  slikca pa zmaga:D http://beta2.finance-on.net/pics/cache_1c/1c2fUntitled-31.1298405833.jpg
<sasa84> bratje karamazovi ++ andrej :D
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> tole je pa lustn http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZaYU_ue_RIU
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Pet Shop Boys Mega-Mix Medley HQ
<nafisa> ja ok ...
<BigWhale> ampak mogoce sma men, k sem ze star :P
<nafisa> pol moreš hiša prijaznih bud prebrat
<nafisa> men je prišlo zraven
<sasa84> hiša blaženih bud
<sasa84> d best je
<nafisa> aja
<sasa84> res
<nafisa> točno
<nafisa> pa menuet za kitaro ... ma tud odlomke ...
<sasa84> mislm...bl erotiš knjige še nism brala
<BigWhale> hm
<sasa84> uf, pa un del pr jančarju...katarina, pav in jezuit... orgazmično opisuje
<nafisa> haha .. ne bereš mojega dnevnika, saša :P
<nafisa> joke
<BigWhale> kdo je pa avtor, da vidim ce majo za kindla
<nafisa> ta ženska presega celo mene
<andrejz> ko tole berem, se mi občasno zdi da se je saša klonirala al pa da na dveh računalnikih hkrati piše :D
<nafisa> razlika med mano pa uno brazilko je, da jst ne bom izdala svojih spominov :D
<nafisa> upam, da ne :D
<sasa84> andrejz, ne :)
<sasa84> mogoče so nama všeč iste knjige....to je pa to ;)
<sasa84> no, Å¡e kej skupnga bi se najdl :P
<miha> andrejz: jst upam, da Å¡e kaka taka pride :)
<miha> kak bi blo šele luštno, če bi jih blo recimo..5..
<miha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jaz sem v glavnem pridna punčka
<andrejz> @nafisa: boš vidla, ko te bo demenca napadla bomo tam s snemalnikom zvoka
<andrejz> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<BigWhale> http://www.amazon.com/House-Fortunate-Buddhas-Brazilian-Literature/dp/1564785890/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1298482527&sr=8-1
<BigWhale> tole?
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: House of the Fortunate Buddhas (Brazilian Literature Series) (9781564785893): Joao Ubaldo Ribeiro, Clifford E. Landers: Books
<sasa84> lohk BigWhale vprašate in bo potrdil, d sm pridna :D
<nafisa> sam pol se ne bom spomnla, kaj se je dogajal čez moje življenje
<andrejz> @saša84: v glavnem... se pravi večino časa ... kaj pa ko nisi ? :P
<BigWhale> hm ni za kindla
<nafisa> ej, kako se tuki linke išče?
<nafisa> !google hiša blaženih bud
<Seniorita> Kolosej - Filmi - Hiša voščenih figur http://www.kolosej.si/filmi/film/hisa_voscenih_figur/
<nafisa> ah
<sasa84> BigWhale, jaz imam knjigo doma...ti jo lohk posodm :P
<nafisa> jst mam tud knjigo doma
<BigWhale> sasa84, ja lahk... sam to ni tko prikladno k kindle
<nafisa> :D
<BigWhale> ampak bo
<sasa84> zravn svetga pisma je :P
<BigWhale> kdja pridem iskat?
<sasa84> BigWhale, jaz sem skoz doma ;)
<nafisa> pri meni pa zraven une ... mormonove knjige
<nafisa> al kaj je že
<BigWhale> nevem
<BigWhale> jest mam sam strazni stolp od jehovcev doma
<sasa84> no, jaz se zajebavam pr men je zravn... coelha... mam zložene knjige po jezikih pa obdobjih...pa tko naprej :P
<nafisa> no, jst nimam doma tolk knjig
<sasa84> jaz mam zdej prepoved nakupov...dokler ne naštimam dodatnih polic
<nafisa> k sem jih večino v knjižnici staknila
<sasa84> februarja nism Å¡e nobene kupla
<BigWhale> jest sem lih vceri ugotovil, k sem na novga kindla selil knjige, da sem v manj kot enem letu kupil 52 knjig
<sasa84> pridn ;)
<nafisa> jst sem jih 2007 kr 100 delat dala :P
<BigWhale> in ne zasedejo prakticno nic placa!
<nafisa> saj sm kr fajn za njih plačala
<sasa84> BigWhale, neki ti morm povedat
<BigWhale> yeees?
<nafisa> 350 €
<sasa84> v letošnji gledališki predstavi bom bla med drugim tud... lastnica bordela :P
<BigWhale> gledaliski predstavi?
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> uuuu
<BigWhale> madame? oooh
<nafisa> zvodnica :D
<sasa84> sej lohk rečete...stara kurba :P
<sasa84> hihihihi
<BigWhale> jest se takoj javim, da sme tvoj man-whore!
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> do u take it in the ass? ;)
<nafisa> prid k men ...
<BigWhale> I'm a giver, not a taker
<sasa84> hahahaha
<nafisa> mam en konkretn strapon
<BigWhale> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmV5Ry4LdZQ
<nafisa> gre v moško rit ... stestirala :D
<Seniorita> YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.
<sasa84> BigWhale, to sm minsla ja ;)
<BigWhale> I know, I know!
<sasa84> sej...si mi ti dal ta komad :)
<BigWhale> sej sem ti jest to pokazal! :P
<sasa84> :D
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> zdej moram pa galaksijo it resvat
<BigWhale> al pa vesolje nevem se
<BigWhale> odvisn kaj bomo s tamalimi spilal :>
<BigWhale> matr mi je hudo
<BigWhale> cel vecer bom moral PS3 spilat ...
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> looooooooool
<sasa84> bogi BigWhale ,...vsi sočustvujemo :P
<BigWhale> bze :)
<nafisa> kak ti bo hudp
<nafisa> hudo*
<sasa84> nč...lejtr
 * sasa84 is away: I'm busy
<nafisa> meni kolega zdajle pride na obisk ...
<nafisa> mejte se ta čas
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXruuCz8ijg&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Vlado Georgijev - Nisam ljubomoran
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/calling-all-zdnet-readers-we-want-to-hear-from-you/45224
<Seniorita> Calling all ZDNet readers: we want to hear from you | ZDNet
<Grega> :S
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-19882_3-20035402-250.html
<Seniorita> YouEye watches you watch the Web | Rafe's Radar - CNET News
<miha> http://www.campaignforliberty.com/article.php?view=1337
<Seniorita> Campaign For Liberty &mdash; Central Economic Planning at Its Worst    by Ron Paul
<miha>  http://www.straight.com/article-376210/vancouver/reality-check-vulva
<Seniorita> Reality check: this is a vulva | Vancouver, Canada | Straight.com
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D3-vBBQKOYU&feature=related tuc tuc hha
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Windows Error Remix
<miha> http://apina.biz/38690.jpg
<Seniorita> http://apina.biz/38690.jpg
<BigWhale> eden bolj bednih linkov iz apine
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<Grega> zakaj se pri hokeju pogosto stepejo? :/
<Grega> mislim..
<Grega> zakaj se tak ne tepejo pri fuzbalu al pa kosarki
<Grega> zakaj hokej..
<R33D3M33R> ker je imajo čelade... zakaj neki? :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] : USN-1070-1: Bind vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1070-1
<R33D3M33R> tak iz firbca me zanima, če kdo tukaj debian uporablja/ga je uporabljal
<Grega> hm, celade, ja..
<Grega> jaz mam debian na par streznikih
<R33D3M33R> stable verjetno?
<R33D3M33R> :D
<Grega> ni dolgo nazaj ko je 6.0 bil releasan (kot stable)
<Grega> drugace pa tam je se vedno 5x
<R33D3M33R> hm, rabil bi nekoga, ki testing uporablja
<Grega> zakaj?
<miha> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/zerohedge/feed/~3/-IL5hdAU3lE/gaddafi-son-says-army-will-protect-oil-infrastructure-blames-al-qaeda-carpet-bombing-10000-n
<Seniorita> Gaddafi Son Says Army Will Protect Oil Infrastructure, Blames Al-Qaeda For Carpet Bombing As 10,000 Now Reported Dead | zero hedge
<R33D3M33R> ker bi migriral tja
<Grega> just do it ;)
<R33D3M33R> lol XD
<R33D3M33R> to ni tako enostavno
<CrazyLemon> or die tryin'? :D
<Grega> lej ga lej, si prebral o the informers?
<R33D3M33R> ok, uživajte
<R33D3M33R> ajde
<Grega> o/
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu da je zgoraj brez ja :D
<Grega> prvih 37min se splaca pogledat
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sPMSiyLRDk
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sanctum - Official Trailer [HD]
<CrazyLemon> tole je tut na pašnikih
<CrazyLemon> če te zanima :)
<Grega> vat iz diz
<CrazyLemon> to jamo pa sm že vidu..v enem dokumentarcu
<CrazyLemon> k so Å¡li base jumperji tam :D
<CrazyLemon> pa so jim netopirji uletaval v face etc :D
<Grega> hm
<Grega> tazadn del me je preprical, ko zrak "popije" :)
<Grega> bom si sposodo
<CrazyLemon> Grega
<CrazyLemon> Thumbs up if Top Gear brought you here! :D﻿
<CrazyLemon> WhatTheFproductions pred 2 dni 129
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> na the informers trailerju
<Grega> haha :)
<Grega> Top gear made﻿ me know of this
<Grega> If it wasn't for that fit babe I would anywhere near this film!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> mah sj tudi js ne vem če bi downloadal film
<CrazyLemon> če se splača zaradih jošk gledat brezvezen film
<Grega> obvezno mores
<Grega> splaca se
<Grega> prvih 37min
<Grega> trust me
<zdobersek1> kter film?
<zdobersek1> 10,000 mrtvih v Libiji? Kva so pa delal?
<Grega> malo se strelajo
<zdobersek1> Metke mecejo drug v druzga :)
<zdobersek1> Iz Housea se spomnem :)
<zdobersek1> 'He was shot?' 'No, someone threw the bullets at him.'
<Grega> :)
<neett> folk, ka meni to z flashom dela http://www.shrani.si/f/S/lQ/30EpqFRg/screenshot-3.png
<CrazyLemon> ohoho.. miha tokrat menu dejansko naredi to kar mora narest :))   congrats
<miha> CrazyLemon: :D
<CrazyLemon> ste pa mal poslabšal layout oz.
<miha> naslednje pa widget...
<CrazyLemon> ena novica zasede preveč prostora
<miha> to se ni spreminjal?
<miha> samo oglase smo zmanjšal
<CrazyLemon> jah ne vem a se ni al je
<miha> :)
<miha> kdaj si nazadnje probu
<CrazyLemon> vem da je cca. 1/3
<CrazyLemon> placa kjer je novica
<CrazyLemon> sam barva
<CrazyLemon> nč druzga
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> to odvisno od novice
<CrazyLemon> nazadnje? cca. 1sekundo nazaj :)
<miha> ozadje je v glavnem fiksno :D
<miha> al ga novica zasede al pa ne
<CrazyLemon> novice majo 3 vrstice
<CrazyLemon> je pa spodaj plac Å¡e za vrstico pa pol
<CrazyLemon> tiste k majo 2 vrstici
<CrazyLemon> tist je napol prazno :)
<miha> res je
<miha> maš rešitev?
<CrazyLemon> oh..ena novica celo  zapolni celoten prostor :D
<CrazyLemon> jah..nekako narest da se dinamično spreminja..kako? ne bi vedu :D
<miha> poglej pod vlada - sporočila za javnost
<miha> tm so zelo dolge novice
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa pomenijo ta dva niza "Novice" ter "Domov" ?
<miha> domov scrola gor
<miha> novice je pa tekst
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hm..dej v meni še eno kategorijo Pomoč
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker to ni očitno kaj počne domov :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa če bi preimenoval domov
<CrazyLemon> Na vrh al kaj podobnega
<miha> mhm
<miha> ja
<miha> sj
<miha> :D
<miha> bo...boljš
<miha> izbiro virov si probu?
<CrazyLemon> ne še..pa fajn bi bilo da se tale na vrh pojavi šele takrat ko je uporaben..če lahk to narediš :)
<miha> lahko bi, da
<CrazyLemon> hm..izbira virov je možna samo iz menija ?
<miha> ja zaenkrat ne podpiram, da userji dodajajo feede
<miha> :D
<miha> feedi so kr so, če ma kdo dobr predlog, naj maila
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne..bi blo fajn da lahk kr iz tega dropdown menija izbiraš feede
<CrazyLemon> ker drugače ne razumem point tega menija
<miha> ja point je da maš kot 'vse' za vse vire ki jih sploh želiš videt
<miha> :D
<miha> moj izbor
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak čemu za izbiro vseh virov imaš celoten dropdown menu  oz za izbiro sam enga...ne vem no..js to ne razumem ravno :)
<BigWhale> Dan
<CrazyLemon> čafćy
<miha> CrazyLemon: recimo eni rajši berejo družino eni pa mladino, naklikaš si tist kr želiš
<miha> da gledaš
<CrazyLemon> miha to že..ampak ne moreš to naklikat direkt iz dropdown menija na osrednjem zaslonu aplikacije
<miha> dropdown zamenja aktivno
<miha> lahk bi bil gumb dodaj v moj izbor
<miha> sam že tko premal placa
<miha> a ni boljš da v menuju
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa bi tist iz menija dal v dropdown
<CrazyLemon> pa maš tam itak gumb vse al pa nobenen al pa izbira uporabnika
<CrazyLemon> nobeden*
<miha> lahko, sam a ni tko bolj pregledno? :)
<miha> no ne vem
<Grega> tak zajebanega kritika kot je CrazyLemon pa se nisem videl..
<miha> morda maš prov..
<CrazyLemon> meni ne vem :)
<CrazyLemon> +ni
<CrazyLemon> blah
<miha> Grega: si probu? :D
<CrazyLemon> meni ni nevem kako*
<Grega> pardon, ampak.. jaz ne vem o cem govorite :)
<miha> Grega: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.gfd.triton
<Grega> a, saj res.. se mi je zdelo
<miha> :)
<Grega> sorry, ampak nimam androida
<CrazyLemon> miha če mi crasha app
<CrazyLemon> in pošljem report
<CrazyLemon> a ti pol dobiš ta report?
<miha> dobi win7
<miha> pol pa Å¡e jst, ob prilki :)
<Grega> hm, a to pomeni, da mores za vsak page posebej napisat parser, ki prebere novice?
<miha> parser je pač tak, da proba al kot rss al kot atom prebrat
<miha> ene 4x sm popravu, ko so ble kake posebne finte
<miha> html parsa sam tle na ircu
<miha> :D
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/and-now-something-completely-macabre
<Seniorita> AnD NoW FoR SoMeTHiNG CoMPLeTeLY MaCaBRe... | zero hedge
<CrazyLemon> miha a "Napaka v komunikaciji"
<CrazyLemon> je "vaš" msg ?
<CrazyLemon> hm..zdej je bil crash pri brisanju nastavitev
<CrazyLemon> prihaja novo poročilo :D
<miha> ja, naš
<CrazyLemon> ok..dva poročila sm zdej poslal
<CrazyLemon> hm..tega zadnjega ne morem ponovit (crash ob brisanju nastavitev)
<CrazyLemon> tko da je po moje to posledica prvega crasha
<win7> sas banda
<CrazyLemon> win7 kot ti je verjetno miha že  omenu..poslal sem dva crash reporta :D
<win7> videl :)
<CrazyLemon> hm..tega zadnjega ne morem ponovit (crash ob brisanju nastavitev)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> tko da je po moje to posledica prvega crasha
<miha> CrazyLemon: napaka je, da ti (za trenutek?) net crknu, ne vem
<miha>  at java.net.URL.openStream(URL.java:653)
<miha> at com.gfd.triton.NewsTabs.loadAd(NewsTabs.java:505)
<miha> at com.gfd.triton.NewsTabs.<init>(NewsTabs.java:293)
<miha> at com.gfd.triton.TritonMain.onCreate(TritonMain.java:237)
<miha> to edino kr v tem reportu v zvezi z mano
<CrazyLemon> to je tudi možno ja
<CrazyLemon> sem pa na wirelessu
<miha> ja sj
<miha> :)
<win7> kako preklapljanje wifi/3g?
<CrazyLemon> ampak problem je..da mi pred tem normalno odpre stran
<CrazyLemon> ni preklapljanja..vsaj js ga ne vidim na telefonu
<miha> ne vem, morda bi moral Å¡e kak try {} catch tle dodat
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi wirelessa ne prekine..vsaj ni videt
<miha> CrazyLemon: to vedno ugotovim
<miha> :D
<win7> chuck norris kriv
<CrazyLemon> čak bom probu še logcat dobit..čeprav je verjetno ta že priložen reportu
<miha> chuck norris zmore DDoSat EC2
<miha> :)
<miha> anonymous pa ne.. hahaha
<miha> :D
<win7> ja, je kar obsežen report prišel :)
<CrazyLemon> preveč obsežen if you ask me :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e dobr da ne laufam kakega porn appa na telefonu
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> CrazyLemon: sj sama napaka je pa pod /sdcard/novice/error.txt
<CrazyLemon> miha veš kaj je problem ob takem crashu
<CrazyLemon> oz nedelovanju neta
<CrazyLemon> da ko kliknem na dropdown menu "vse"
<CrazyLemon> vidim samo "vse" :D
<win7> če te zanima kaj dobim: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12145829/23022011.txt
<win7> :)
<CrazyLemon> win7 ni sam to
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vse aplikacije k laufajo
<CrazyLemon> etc. :)
<win7> no, tak report chrasha jaz dobim, ko ti pošlješ prijavo :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa dobi seznam vseh aplikacij k laufajo?
<win7> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> ker to sm vidu da je zravn crash reporta
<win7> noben?
<win7> jaz samo to dobim
<win7> big brother?
<win7> google?
<CrazyLemon> google verjetno ja :)
<win7> no, zdej si lahko pomirjen, vsaj kar se nas tukaj tiče :)
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> mah sj np..ta crash report sm izpolnu sam da miha ma kj za delat
<CrazyLemon> drugač ne počnem tega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da poskušam spet crashat pa ne gre :)
<win7> če se kdo hoče pogovarjat po telefonu z 30 folka/uro, naj samo odda oglas, da prodaja golf 2 dizl
<CrazyLemon> miha pa tole logcat nonstop neki "teži" I/global  (11956): Default buffer size used in BufferedReader constructor. It would be better to be explicit if an 8k-char buffer is required.
<miha> CrazyLemon: google android ali implementacija jave Apache Harmony (ki se uporablja namest Sun/Oracle implementacije) pač ni 100% v skladu s standardi
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<miha> java.nio recimo je bug, ker namest da bi prekopiral do npr miljonov bytov v malem bufferju je implementiran narobe, da rezervira tolk megabajtn buffer
<miha> na sun javi dela prov
<miha> v harmony in posledično tud na android pa ne
<miha> za tole konkretno pa nism gledu, ker pač ni krešal
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Srečanje prevajalcev odprte programske opreme  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4776/new/posts/
<zdobersek> TO JE KURAC
<zdobersek> nocjo avta posodit
<zdobersek> KURAC
<CrazyLemon> win7 in za kolk si ga pol prodal? :D al ni tvoj avto? :D
<zdobersek> cega? :)
<zdobersek> ni moj avto, ne. ce bi bil moj, ne bi blo problema.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no a kupiš ti avto če ti ga že nočjo posodit? win7 ti ga proda :D
<zdobersek> model, letnik, cena?
<miha> http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/lesson-stuxnet-and-aurora-get-back-basics-or-get-owned-022311
<Seniorita> The Lesson of Stuxnet and Aurora: Get Back to Basics or Get Owned | threatpost
<CrazyLemon> stuxnet je zanimiv ja :D
<CrazyLemon> še posebi mi je všeč tista zadevca s printerjem
<CrazyLemon> ter tist "watch" folder kjer ti windows sam zalaufa program :D
<upd0> k
<DominiCanes> ej popizdu bom z after effectom
<Grega> i am the god of hellfire!
<Grega> *zeh*
<DominiCanes> ka to gledas
<Grega> fuzbal :))
<DominiCanes> edini sport ko ga ne maram, no dober tut F1 ne maram
<zdobersek> firefox mi sploh ne loada strani -.-
<zdobersek> je reku Drnovsek, da je nogomet za mentalno zaostale :))
<DominiCanes> pametn
<upd> +1
<upd> :)
<DominiCanes> ej ta after effects je totaln glupost
<DominiCanes> ne tra
<DominiCanes> ne t
<DominiCanes> ne razumem zak
<DominiCanes> zakaj naredijo tak program ko ne more renderat glasbe in video
<DominiCanes> pa to je za popizdit
<DominiCanes> jebemu sunce
<miha> http://i.imgur.com/4ZyaE.jpg
<nafisa> aj em bek
<BigWhale> miha ta je boljs... k je nsfg http://i.imgur.com/cG7Af.gif
<BigWhale> mislim nsfw
<Grega> na na na na na naaa
<Grega> kako se je reklo temu batmanu? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSaDPc1Cs5U
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Batman Theme Song
<BigWhale> Grega: Batman
<BigWhale> verjetn mislis unga k je Adam West igral?
<CrazyLemon> a je blo več imen za batmana? :D
<CrazyLemon> blindmouse ? :p
<Grega> jah pac to so bile epizode, kolk se spomnim..
<Grega> novo so pa filmi
<Grega> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5537551/Batman_(1966)_-_HDTV_720p_-_AAC_h.264__Adam_West_
<Seniorita> Batman (1966) - HDTV 720p - AAC/h.264 {Adam West} (download torrent) - TPB
<CrazyLemon> Grega say no to piracy!!
<Grega> to zgleda, da je film
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Grega> nooo
<Grega> saj to je samo za info, ves, da ne bom kliknil "download"!
<BigWhale> ja bil je tud film ja
<BigWhale> ce ne clo vec
<BigWhale> najboljs pr temu batmanu so bli uni napisi
<BigWhale> BLAM
<BigWhale> KA-POW!
<Grega> ja :)
<BigWhale> THUD
<Grega> to pogresam :)
<BigWhale> CRASH!
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<Grega> http://blog.newsok.com/nerdage/files/2010/11/adam-west-and-burt-ward.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ka-pow se pa tudi js spomnem..čeprav nism tok star k bigwejl!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<BigWhale> holy ski boots!
<Grega> CrazyLemon: a nisi ti '86?
<CrazyLemon> sm
<Grega> kako se pol jaz tega spomnim, ti pa ne :)
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> ka-pow se pa tudi js spomnem
<BigWhale> holy heart failure!
<Grega> ka-pow samo?!
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ja :/
<BigWhale> skoda
<BigWhale> :'(
<CrazyLemon> pa tistih rumenih oblačkov
<CrazyLemon> al kaj so bli
<BigWhale> niso bli sam rumeni
<BigWhale> kwa je dans s twitterjem!?
<BigWhale> da men gwibber skoz exceptione ven mece
<BigWhale> pa segfaulta na cajte
<BigWhale> to je pa kr grozn, k python segfaulta
<CrazyLemon> http://www.batmania.com.ar/paginas/serie_onomatopeyas_episodios.htm
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> vsi batman zvoki :D
<CrazyLemon> "zvoki"
<zdobersek> fak no
<CrazyLemon> teh internetz is coming to an end!
<miha__> aha
<miha__> !google end of internet
<Grega> lol
<miha__> :)
<CrazyLemon> its teh end! you can google it!
<CrazyLemon> cant*
<miha__> :D
<miha__> http://topdocumentaryfilms.com/ethos/
<BigWhale> Tole so mi lihkar pokazal
<BigWhale> http://i.imgur.com/HSqMr.gif
<BigWhale> looks fun!
<zdobersek> lepa majca.
<Grega> haha, hello
<miha__> pure love
<nafisa> utrujena ...
<nafisa> zaspala za kompom
<nafisa> grem spat
<nafisa> lepo se imejte in lahko noč
<BigWhale> a si dobila quertytis?
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvHXzP2SpLA
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Golden Globes 2011 - Ricky Gervais Opening Monologue
<zdobersek> ta clovek je car :D
<BigWhale> ne ni
<BigWhale> k nima krone
<BigWhale> al kwa ze carji nosjo
<zdobersek> nc ubistvu
<Grega> plasc!
<bogdanov> re
<marko__> christooss_, lohk
<marko__> pizda materina
<marko__> kje je zdej
<marko__> FAK
<christooss_> oa anyone?
<marko__> christooss_, jst grem
<marko__> christooss_, jst grem
<marko__> dej ono cow and chicken
<marko__> mapo
<marko__> če se spomniš
<marko__> ko smo vedno z ranakahom igrali
<christooss_> jup
<christooss_> ulet gor
<marko__> ajmo ajmo
<marko__> hitr
<marko__> daj
<marko__> server
<marko__> nigga
<marko__> dej ip homie
<marko__> hippie, dej ip
<marko__> hehe
<marko__> hippi ip
<christooss_> christooss.dyndns-server.com:27950
<marko__> sam sem zadet tko da
<marko__> so mojio
<marko__> refleksi počasni
<marko__> let'0smgo
<marko__> let's go*
<marko__> christooss_, ne gre not
<christooss_> kater error?
<marko__> ja
<marko__> awating challene
<marko__> awaiting*
<marko__> do 4
<christooss_> Å¡eenkrat
<christooss_> probi
<marko__> spet
<marko__> awaiting..
<marko__> do 7
<marko__> dej ne mi zdej tega delat...
<christooss_> aja ups
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> momen
<christooss_> moment
<christooss_> rofl noob
<marko__> ?
<marko-_-> christooss_ !
<christooss_> marko-_- moment
<christooss_> sm noob bil k sm neki IP spreminjal
<christooss_> pa port fw ni delal  :)
<marko-_-> ...
<marko-_-> ubiču te
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> lol
<marko-_-> no dej
<CrazyLemon> ta marko pravi čefur ratal :(
<marko-_-> ćuti picka
<CrazyLemon> pičko*
<marko-_-> christooss_, A SI
<marko-_-> mamicu ti...
<CrazyLemon> lol
<marko-_-> christooss_, christooss_ christooss_
<marko-_-> christooss__, KWA ZDEJ
<marko-_-> christooss_, christooss_ christooss_
<marko-_-> christooss__, KWA ZDEJ
<christooss__> nevem
<christooss__> krneki
<christooss__> net crkjot
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> rofl
<marko-_-> DEK
<marko-_-> DEJ
<marko-_-> DJE
<marko-_-> DEJ
<christooss__> Å¡e minutko
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> dfg
<marko-_-> majke milo...
<marko-_-> christooss__,
<christooss__> zdej zdej bo :)
<christooss__> če mi je router dol padu no
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> prov noob sem :)
<christooss__> no evo dej
<christooss__> marko-_- zdej je :)
<marko-_-> k
<CrazyLemon> http://www.vecer.com/clanek2011022405623511
<Seniorita> Ve&#269;er na spletu: www.Vecer.com
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW5G3eXv6Mg
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Tattoos
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha..caaaaar :D
<marko-_-> christooss__, a igraš nexuiz?
<christooss__> nope
<christooss__> a bi to igral :)
<marko-_-> včeri sem začel
<marko-_-> kar kul
<marko-_-> mal boljš kot openarena imo
<marko-_-> res dobra stvar
<christooss__> a to maš classic nexius
<christooss__> k vem, da so neki prevzel vmes en studio tole Å¡pilo
<christooss__> al iz repotov?
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-24
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/thunderbird-messaging-menu-integration-ready-for-wider-testing/
<Seniorita> Thunderbird Messaging Menu integration ready for testing
<CrazyLemon> fuck yea!
<CrazyLemon> je bil že čas :D
<bogdanov> conviction
<bogdanov> dobr film
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni slab :)
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> kvaj
<bogdanov> se ksn film
<CrazyLemon> the mechanic
<bogdanov> sm
<bogdanov> gledu
<bogdanov> dobr ja
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> pol maš dost za danes
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> un sm uceri
<bogdanov> dons sam
<bogdanov> convitcion
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> pa sej..dost je za danes :D
<CrazyLemon> poglej si burke and hare
<CrazyLemon> nevem če ti bo všeč
<bogdanov> dj neki podobnga
<bogdanov> telim dvema
<bogdanov> filmama
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> a jebote kaj sm ti js kle
<bogdanov> tisi
<bogdanov> vseved filmov
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> js poznam sam trenutne filme
<CrazyLemon> katere sm sam že  pogledal
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> gledam na partisu
<bogdanov> pa nc pametnga
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa zdownloadaš
<CrazyLemon> the next three days
<CrazyLemon> poglej si trailer
<CrazyLemon> tega sm js zdej začel gledat
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> pljunem na tvoj grob
<bogdanov> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> ma pljunem js na tvoj!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> :))))
<bogdanov> kasn naslov
<bogdanov> filma
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> lejga mudela kva je zajeban ej..js mu pomagam on pa men tko
<CrazyLemon> ti k da si iz krana mudel
<bogdanov> lol?
<bogdanov> I Spit on Your Grave 2010 UNRATED LiMiTE...
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajaaa
<bogdanov> kr naga zoka
<bogdanov> pobija
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> dobro ritko ma
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> mah toj krneki kao na zaga foro
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kr neki :D
<bogdanov> mja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> ksn zgodovinski?
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> Kako Tito jebo ježa
<CrazyLemon> komedija/akcija
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> človk reku sm ti vse filme..ti pa vseen ustrajaš :D
<bogdanov> treba je
<bogdanov> ustrjat
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> ustrajat*
<CrazyLemon> samo ti ustrajaj :D
<bogdanov> ok care
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> as kle
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> ma veš da ne bi js mogu it brez da tebe pozdravim!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))))))))))
<bogdanov> toj res
<bogdanov> da se ve kdoj Å¡efe
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kvaj ze un film
<bogdanov> str
<bogdanov> un crnc
<bogdanov> k hoce
<bogdanov> postt
<bogdanov> potapljac
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ka robert deniro
<bogdanov> pa*
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> denzel washington ?
<bogdanov> nene ni on
<CrazyLemon> vem ker film..samo da ga jebeš ne morem se spomnit
<CrazyLemon> !google scuba diver robert de niro
<Seniorita> What is the movie with Cuba gooding jr as a scuba diver? – kgb answers http://www.kgbanswers.com/what-is-the-movie-with-cuba-gooding-jr-as-a-scuba-diver/7497173
<CrazyLemon> eto ti
<CrazyLemon> cuba gooding :D
<bogdanov> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0203019/
<bogdanov> :D
<Seniorita> Men of Honor (2000) - IMDb
<CrazyLemon> človek kje boš to gledal
<CrazyLemon> to je 11 let staro
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ta mij dobr
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> sj ni vazn
<bogdanov> ce ni nc
<bogdanov> pizda
<CrazyLemon> poglej si pol tudi unga
<CrazyLemon> k je ashton kutcher pa kevin costner
<CrazyLemon> k so kao reševalci iz vode
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ti pa
<bogdanov> robin hood
<bogdanov> 1998
<bogdanov> ok?
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> kak ni nič..reku sm ti... burke and hare...in the next three days
<CrazyLemon> robin hood je hood!
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> a tosta
<bogdanov> unedva
<bogdanov> kilerja
<bogdanov> oldschool
<bogdanov> en
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> oraznzn
<CrazyLemon> ja! :D
<bogdanov> RIÐA!
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> riđast do jaja!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> to kva
<bogdanov> grozlivka
<bogdanov> al kva
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> mah kje  človk
<CrazyLemon> komedija bl :D
<CrazyLemon> sam je pa resnična zgodba :D
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> k sta res obstajala
<bogdanov> kva sm napisov u search
<bogdanov> burek
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> uff..bi pasal en mesni zdej ja
<CrazyLemon> pa jogurt! :))
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jaa fakk
<bogdanov> :SS
<bogdanov> u srbij jogurt pa
<bogdanov> burek 100 dinarja
<bogdanov> fakkkk
<bogdanov> pa skoz use odprt
<bogdanov> :SSs
<CrazyLemon> kok je to € ?
<bogdanov> 1eu
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> uf..tkoj 3 kupim
<CrazyLemon> ja..3 sm reku :))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> toooo
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> sm jst
<bogdanov> vedu
<bogdanov> das biu mau nase
<bogdanov> krvi
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> ti*
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> dej Å¡e enkrat povej v enem stavku :D
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jah sj ves
<bogdanov> toj geek
<bogdanov> scena
<bogdanov> u usako drugo
<bogdanov> vrstico
<bogdanov> :>>
<CrazyLemon> ja ja :DD
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> sj drugač mi res teta živi v srbiji :D
<bogdanov> a res
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> ke pa
<CrazyLemon> ni pa srbkinja :D
<CrazyLemon> subotica
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> sm meu
<bogdanov> subotica.rs
<bogdanov> nekoc
<bogdanov> :PP
<bogdanov> kvapaje
<bogdanov> dalmatinka
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti nisi mel jebote..če si nekoč bil žešči heker
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> crazy toj res
<bogdanov> :)))))
<CrazyLemon> mam pa eno teto k je pa srbkinja..sam ona je v velenju :D
<bogdanov> ma to crazy
<bogdanov> srbine
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> znao
<bogdanov> sam
<bogdanov> da ima nade
<bogdanov> za tebe
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> v naši družini je sve i svašta res :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> evo zdej sm pa lačen ratau
<CrazyLemon> jebote si ti proklet dok zineš :)))
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> jst mam kle bliz
<bogdanov> eno pekaro
<bogdanov> pecejo
<bogdanov> pa grem doskrat iskt
<bogdanov> frisne
<bogdanov> makove
<bogdanov> pa sirove
<bogdanov> pa krofe
<bogdanov> bom su ob ene 3h
<CrazyLemon> a Å¡iptarji? :)
<bogdanov> kv pecen
<bogdanov> nene slovenci
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> je pa ena
<bogdanov> k so tud sipci
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi v kp so pekarne..samo kaj ko js mam 5km do tam :D
<CrazyLemon> ko sm bil v tvojih letih smo Å¡li pred pekarno po topel kruh
<CrazyLemon> js, kiki (če se ga spomneš), sensey in še ene par
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> in sensey haha..jedu topl kruh s kečapom :D
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> 5km
<bogdanov> totije
<bogdanov> 5min
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> pa ješšššššš
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ssssssss
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak se moram vozit..kje se mi da vozit zdej
<CrazyLemon> pa še prašanje če so pekarne odprte
<uni4dfx> kaj ste Å¡e kr pokonc
<CrazyLemon> lejga modela uni4dfx :D
<uni4dfx> ^^
<uni4dfx> sup
<bogdanov> so so sj pecejo za jutr
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nuffin much...just chillin' :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov pečejo že..sam vrata nimajo odprta :D
<bogdanov> jah
<uni4dfx> lej kako se menja gume če se ti mudi pa se ne morš ustavt http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvBDeaUMddI
<bogdanov> sj
<Seniorita> YouTube        - &#x202b;هجوله سعوديين&#x202c;&lrm;
<bogdanov> potrkas
<bogdanov> na okn
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> zemljak
<bogdanov> bo otvorio
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx lol :))
<bogdanov> dobra fora
<bogdanov> :))
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8Bc7eRTdWY
<Seniorita> YouTube        - An Awkward Moment
<uni4dfx> XD
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx kaj ti počneš pokonci ob tej božji uri?? :D
<uni4dfx> ma nč :P
<uni4dfx> spat bi mogu it pa se mi ne da
<uni4dfx> sej vem da bom obžalval to ob 6h zjutri ko mi bo budilka zvonila
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a maš predavanja?
<CrazyLemon> al ne hodiš na predavanja :D
<uni4dfx> yp
<uni4dfx> spletne tehnologije
<CrazyLemon> ah..cool
<CrazyLemon> povej če je kaj zanimivga
<CrazyLemon> js mam danes Testiranje in kakovost
<uni4dfx> blah
<uni4dfx> to sm že šu
<uni4dfx> in zaspal zravn
<CrazyLemon> in?
<CrazyLemon> a tko lame?
<CrazyLemon> o čem se sploh gre?
<uni4dfx> ma nevem a je rožanc tok dolgočasn al sm biu js zaspan
<uni4dfx> govori se kako zmert kakovost softwera
<CrazyLemon> oh god..upam da se ne programira :x
<uni4dfx> in kakšne teste lahk nardiš
<uni4dfx> na vajah se programira :P
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<CrazyLemon> kot da sm fuckin programer!
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> sm Å¡u pa tud na Å¡krabo
<uni4dfx> uni neki signali al kaj so že
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ma Å¡kraba?
<CrazyLemon> nimam tega
<uni4dfx> je takoj reku da "ta predmet ni zabavn"
<uni4dfx> pa "jebemti to tablo, kaj spet nč ne dela"
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> thats Å¡kraba :D
<uni4dfx> ja :D
<uni4dfx> legenda
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov the next three days je na začetku dolgočasen..sam pol je akcija :)
<uni4dfx> the what
<uni4dfx> aja
<uni4dfx> nvm
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon in kolk si naredu predmetov?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sam tanove :(
<uni4dfx> #?
<CrazyLemon> torej 3
<uni4dfx> ah
<uni4dfx> js sm 4 naredu
<CrazyLemon> niti te nism mislu prašat
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e 4 lahko dam priznat iz unija :D
<CrazyLemon> ker sm vedu da se boš pohvalu
<CrazyLemon> :p
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> ma morm se mal
<uni4dfx> k mam prvič priložnost
<uni4dfx> na UNIju me je blo sram skos :D
<CrazyLemon> ne se ne rabiš! ker to ni lepo
<uni4dfx> fine! me bo pa sram :D
<uni4dfx> a gre kdo na pivo jutr, men bo dolgčas
<CrazyLemon> da se boš spet hvalu? no tnx!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<uni4dfx> lol pol pa nč :D
 * uni4dfx gre užaljen spat ;_;
<uni4dfx> cya
<CrazyLemon> ajde n8
<bogdanov> hehe
<CrazyLemon> pizda že mam ene par sivih las
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> do 30. leta bom bil cel siv..da ti jebem gene :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..slip tajm....n8
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> sta imaaaaa
<bogdanov> usi spite a kva
<bogdanov> :>
<BigWhale> Dan
<sasa84> juhuuu miške :D
<BigWhale> Jest nisem mis.
<sasa84> BigWhale, ti si moj sesalček ;)
<sasa84> khm...mal čudn slišat
<sasa84> vat evr :P
<BigWhale> :P
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> meni se spi, grlo me boli, lase mam umite, z brisačo pokrite ...
<DominiCanes> rabim hosting
<DominiCanes> nafisa: ka ti si reperica
<DominiCanes> z brisaco sm pokrita
<nafisa> to lih ne ... sem pa svoje čase pisala ...
<DominiCanes> in kako se je to obneslo
<nafisa> pa kr, no ... izšla zbirka ...
<DominiCanes> rabim hosting
<DominiCanes> zbirka...no super
<DominiCanes> ka poa na
<DominiCanes> naslov
<nafisa> ne bom povedala ;)
<sasa84> mogoče je lambda izdala :P
<DominiCanes> eroticne pripovedke
<DominiCanes> ejj sasa84
<sasa84> juhuuuu ;)
<nafisa> al pa
<DominiCanes> pa kje si ti kej
<sasa84> evo mene
<nafisa> saj me nauš našel :D
<DominiCanes> ma dej povej
<sasa84> kaj kej počneš domini? ;)
<nafisa> za srednjo šolo erotične pripovedke?
<DominiCanes> ma nc iscem hosting
<yang> kaksen hosting
<sasa84> kej posebnga maš v mislih?
<sasa84> živjo yang
<yang> zivjo sasa84 & nafisa
<DominiCanes> mama ma fizioterapijo in po zakonu mora met internet stran
<DominiCanes> in to je to
<nafisa> ojla, yang
<sasa84> DominiCanes, ma na blogspot ji nared :)
<DominiCanes> he he
<sasa84> al pa kšn tist co.nr
<DominiCanes> mora met svojo domeno
<DominiCanes> in si
<DominiCanes> ime.si
<DominiCanes> to je kao fora
<sasa84> :\
<nafisa> hudotezlomim.si
<nafisa> :D
<DominiCanes> lol
<sasa84> dej najd kej kdo ma pocen
<yang> DominiCanes: privat
<nafisa> če moj šef še spi, potem res ni čudno, da nobenih strank ni ...
<nafisa> waw ... youtube lahko poslušam po treh mesecih
<nafisa> pa torrente vlečem dol
<Grega> :S
<BigWhale> Dan
<Grega> hellow
<zdobersek> KROFIIIII !!!
<nafisa> krofi, ja ... moja mama jih je že pred dvema tednoma spekla
<nafisa> celo enega sem pojedla
<BigWhale> Ste kej pridni?
<BigWhale> They got a kick-ass facial horn!!!
<sasa84> BigWhale, zmer pridni ;)
 * sasa84 uščipne ne-ribico ;)
<BigWhale> nikol!
<sasa84> ej bigi... ti bi mel lohk nick tud SpermWhale
<BigWhale> spermwhales so itak najbolj kick-ass kiti
<sasa84> :D
<BigWhale> http://www.lubica.net/bigwhale/blog/?page_id=303
<Seniorita> Prigode Kita  in ostalih sesalcev &raquo; Kdo je Kit?
<sasa84> pa prjazni so :P
<BigWhale> Prvi link poglej!
<BigWhale> :P
<sasa84> mhm ;)
<sasa84> ej, a žena je biologinja?
<BigWhale> ja
<sasa84> zadnč sm gledala en dokumentarc, kok so se orke spravle na mladička
<sasa84> ampak ga je mam zrinla na 16m globine, kjer orke niso mogle it :P
<sasa84> sem mela prou polepšan dan :)
<BigWhale> Sperm whale se skrije na 3km globine... :>
<sasa84> men so ful prjazni :)
<sasa84> od vseh kitov, delfinov... so mi pe najbl simpatični
<BigWhale> Orka je v bistvu bolj delfin kot kit
<sasa84> orka spada med delfine a ne?
<sasa84> evo, istih misli :)
<sasa84> če se ne motm spada orka med delfine
<BigWhale> ja
<sasa84> drugač boš pa doma uprašu ;)
<BigWhale> sej to vem ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bajdec: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Grega> pitanje: kako naj vem ali morem na serveru dokuput ram? 'free' mi pove, da imam 498mb rama, da ga je 446mb porabljenega, ter da ga je 52mb prostega, swap pa je cist prazn.. a rabim dodat ram ali ne?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<BigWhale> Grega, ce je swap prazen pol se ni strahu :)
<sasa84> damn, a kdo kej ve o praški rokodelski šoli? :P
<Grega> oh, sploh ni tako :/ v bistvu je 400mb rama prostega :>
<Grega> 13:09 < JediMaster> Grega, most of that is cached/buffered, so you're not using much, you only really need to start worrying  when you're eating up swap
<Grega> 13:09 < Ovron> It is using that much Grega, but it is doing a lot of other nice things with it, like caching your filesystem  etc. If an application needs the memory, it will get it.
<marko--> halo
<marko--> mam en problem
<marko--> zdej od kaj sem na amisu
<marko--> pa mam statični ip
<marko--> mi kr neki wireless zajebava
<marko--> a morem v ruterju kaj drugače nastavit?
<marko--> zdej sem direktno preko modema povezan
<marko--> pop
<marko--> popizdil bom
<marko--> no a je kdo tu
 * sasa84 se skrije
<marko--> amisov tech support je tudi
<marko--> pri siolu so ti prinesli modem pa ga nastavili
<marko--> pri amisu ga pošljejo preko pošte
<marko--> pizda jim je materina
<marko--> PIČKU MATER
<sasa84> poglej na kšnem forumu,...mal poguglej če je kej
<Grega> ko zacne geek jokat, da mu na amisu niso modema nastavli.. konec sveta se bliza :)
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> marko--, kaj pa če morš tam spremenit na statis ip kej?
<sasa84> static
<Grega> ce imas staticen ip se pac connectaj na router in ga vpisi, ne?
<marko--> saj sem
<marko--> delalo je
<sasa84> jaz bi probala d bi tam dala static ip namest ppoe (al kwa že) pa tam vpisala kaj mam
<marko--> do včeraj, ko sem modem resetiral, ker sem mel neverjetno veliko pinga skozi celi dan in pri siolu je to dobesedno pomagalo
<sasa84> pač probaš :)
<marko--> pol pa sploh nisem mel povezavo
<marko--> niti direktno preko modema ne
<marko--> danes zjutraj kr na 1x
<marko--> wireless pa sploh ne
<marko--> kr neki
<marko--> na zacetku je tudi tako blo
<marko--> aja se neki
<marko--> zakaj kar na 1x ne morem preko prenosnika prit v ruter not, med tem ko na stacionarnem pcju v moji sobi lahko Grega
<marko--> seriously prvic mam take tezave
<Grega> moj router ima opcijo, da zavrnes povezave iz wierelessa
<marko--> pa oba sta brezkabelna(stacionarni tudi)
<marko--> jah stacionarni v moji sobi nima nobenega utp kabla :P
<marko--> ne vem zakaj ne morem prit v ruter preko prenosnika
<Grega> a pingas ga lahko?
<marko--> ne dobim odgovora
<Grega> pol gateway ni nastavljen
<marko--> weird od kaj mam amis pa recimo ce hocem pogledat
<marko--> dns streznike, gateway in podobno pac pod ipconfig -all (na tem pcju v dnevni, kjer je povezan direktiva n a modem)
<marko--> mam se kar neke druge informacije poleg, katere prej nisem mel ko sem bil na siolu
<marko--> pa Grega zdej sem dal enak gateway kot je tukaj, a je to dobro? :D
<Grega> jah, a dela? :)
<marko--> nop
<Grega> ce pingas router, kaj je odgovor?
<marko--> da gostitelj ni dosegljiv
<marko--> precekiraj pm
<CrazyLemon> <Grega> 13:09 < JediMaster> Grega, most of that is cached/buffered, so you're not using much, you only really need to start worrying  when you're eating up swap
<CrazyLemon> js pa mam 330mb rama used
<CrazyLemon> pa 240mb swapa used :/
<Grega> youre fucked
<CrazyLemon> ampak why
<CrazyLemon> uporaba rama je na 44% :(
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem  zakaj mi swap nabija če mam dovolj rama
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni en ram palčka fcked up ?
<CrazyLemon> ena*
<sasa84> juhu limončk ;)
<CrazyLemon> lp sasa84 :)
<sasa84> :)
<miha__> o sasa84
<sasa84> mihkooooo ;)
<sasa84> kje si cukr moj? :)
<CrazyLemon> ta miha..samo o saša..kaj pa mi drugi..nič "o $nickname"
<CrazyLemon> :/
<miha> o CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> dj ga pozdrav...d ne bo lubosumn
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/article/guest-post-middle-east-chaos-what-learn-and-what-expect
<Seniorita> Guest Post: Middle East Chaos: What To Learn And What To Expect | zero hedge
 * sasa84 požgečka miha 
<CrazyLemon> !google foxconn motherboard enter bios key
<Seniorita> FOXCONN Channel Service _ FAQs http://www.foxconnchannel.com/support/faq_detail.aspx?ID=en-us0000066
<sasa84> kje pa je kej bogdanov ... pa christooss__
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov se verjetno samozadovoljuje.. christooss__ pa verjetno dela :D
<sasa84> bogdanov, ti pacek ;)
<sasa84> lohk bi me poklicu ;)
<sasa84> a zato bogdanov tko nek čudn govori, k se po telefonu menva....
<sasa84> pa zmer me sprašuje kaj mam oblečn :P
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js na reboot! :D
<sasa84> kr kr ;)
<sasa84> mal swap spuci :P
<CrazyLemon>  13:59:14 up 33 days, 19:00,  1 user,  load average: 0.89, 1.41, 0.93
<CrazyLemon> preden grem! :P
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> hvala za ta podatek CrazyLemon
<sasa84> to nam je mankal :D
<CrazyLemon> i know :$
<sasa84> Å¡e lsusb
<christooss__> jo
<christooss__> jst nč ne delam
<christooss__> k sm še na bolniški
<sasa84> ujej :(
<christooss__> bolnica te zdela :)
<sasa84> kaj pa je blo??
<christooss__> krvavitev iz želodca
<christooss__> po domače :)
<christooss__> sam so me zdej že zaflikal pa nafilal
<christooss__> tako, da sem zdrav ko dren
<sasa84> !!!
<sasa84> o bed :(
 * sasa84 poboža christooss__ 
<christooss__> hvala :)
<christooss__> zdej sem že skor en teden doma in sem že kr vredu
<sasa84> sam da si
<sasa84> pol je blo kr resno tole
<christooss__> jup
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> boš še dolgo doma?
<christooss__> mislim, da ta teden še potem pa ne več
<christooss__> zdej lahk že openareno nabijam bp
<christooss__> k sm mel Å¡e eno na izi infekcijo v rokah
<christooss__> sem bil bol offline zarad tega v bolnici
<CrazyLemon> This CPU is family 15, model 3, and has NX capabilities but is unable to
<CrazyLemon> use these protective features because the BIOS is configured to disable
<CrazyLemon> the capability.  Please enable this in your BIOS.  For more details, see:
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/CPUFeatures
<Seniorita> Security/CPUFeatures - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> ve kdo kaj za vraga je tale NX?
<CrazyLemon> k mi skoz teži k se SSHjam na pc
<sasa84> christooss__, pol bo spet špil...sem vadla veš ;)
<christooss__> no super
<christooss__> danes zvečer
<christooss__> :)
<sasa84> hihihihihih
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> grem Å¡e mal povadt ;I
<sasa84> ;)
<christooss__> no le pejt :)
<sasa84> hihi
<marko---> men se bo
<marko---> spipalo
<marko---> SYPIPALO
<marko---> dsafg
<christooss__> a spet?
<sasa84> zakaj so me klical iz simobila 080404040?
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/seo/windows-8-windows-server-8-and-office-15-tons-of-new-information-straight-from-microsoft-and-its-employees/2019
<Seniorita> Windows 8, Windows Server 8, and Office 15: Tons of new information straight from Microsoft and its employees! | ZDNet
<marko-_-> evo sem zrihtal miha
<marko-_-> hvala ti lepa:)
<miha> ni kaj marko-_-
<miha> me veseli
<marko-_-> na prenosniku še vedno ne dela sicer, ne vem zakaj, zdej mi sploh wifi kartice noče zaznat
<marko-_-> tko da je nek ahrdware problem
<miha> hehe
<marko-_-> in me boli kurac, ker ni moj prenosnik
<marko-_-> glavno, mreža postavljeno
<miha> probi resetirat prenosnik?
<marko-_-> sem ga že
<miha> heh
<marko-_-> boli me kurac:D
<miha> marko-_-: no pač, to si vidu je osnovna nastavitev, pol pač mal probaš še pa si že advanced :)
<miha> men tud prvič ni blo kej dost jasno
<miha> ko je delal, sm bil srečn :D
<marko-_-> sam čudno
<marko-_-> ker ko sem mel siol sem večkrat te stvari delal
<marko-_-> pa je blo manj preglavic
<marko-_-> foter pa zdej
<marko-_-> "zakaj si mi zdaj naredil preko ruterja, zakaj ni preko modema direktno kot je blo prej"
<marko-_-> cel paranoičen
<miha> eh, fotr sploh ne bo mel problemov s tem
<miha> povej mu da je to dodatn firewall
<miha> da mu ne bojo hekal not
<miha> :D
<nafisa> to bi moj fotr Å¡e verjel :D
<BigWhale> Dan
<DominiCanes> popoldanska kava, nic boljsega
<nafisa> :) na zdravje :)
<DominiCanes> he he
<DominiCanes> knjiga, c++, kava, uizi house.....raj?
<nafisa> skor
<nafisa> :D
<DominiCanes> si odprla uno stran ko sn ti poslal za OS
<BigWhale> c++ in 'uizi' ne mores v istem stavku uporabit brez da ni not kaksne negacije
<nafisa> diminicanes, to meni govoriš, ne?
<DominiCanes> tebi da
<BigWhale> to je nekak tko, k da bi koncentracijskemu taboriscu reku hotel s polnim penzionom :P
<nafisa> ja, sem odprla, ja
<DominiCanes> sam nazalost majo skupna lezisca
<nafisa> sem si par stvari v .odt shranila
<DominiCanes> nafisa: ti kej pomaga
<nafisa> ma, nekej ja ... nekej ne ...
<DominiCanes> BigWhale: sam nazalost majo skupna lezisca
<nafisa> iščem dečkota od 22-25 let, ki prebiva v LJ ali KP za mojo kolegico ... sam da jo bo čuval bolj kot svoj komp :D
<DominiCanes> to bo tešk našu
<DominiCanes> nedelja popolde nc za delat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SNXTnRx6h4
<Seniorita> YouTube        - AA
<BigWhale> nafisa, jest jo lahk u klet zaprem, tam ji noben nau nic mogu :>
<nafisa> ej, to sem že jst v kleti ...
<nafisa> ne moreš še takega bitja, kot je ona
<marko-_-> zakaj bi se sploh kdo htel c++ ucit
<marko-_-> DominiCanes, pusti to
<DominiCanes> kaj naj pustim
<marko-_-> c++
<marko-_-> ker je zvarek
<DominiCanes> bom reku profesorju da je to en drek
<marko-_-> oh pol sma na istem
<DominiCanes> in naj pusti
<BigWhale> jaz poznam studenta, ki je to dejansko naredil za Javo
<BigWhale> no zdej ni vec student
<marko-_-> zakaj posiljujejo s c++ om in javo
<BigWhale> zdej se mi zdi, da je asistent
<marko-_-> s srednjih Å¡olah ter faksih?
<marko-_-> v*
<miha> marko-_-: ker sta pač tipično široko uporabna jezika današnjega časa
<nafisa> ne mi jave omenjat
<nafisa> prosim
<BigWhale> v bistvu je vseen s cim posiljujejo ker se zmeri najde en k mu ne bi blo vsec
<nafisa> plz
<miha> nafisa: zakaj?
<miha> men je java zelo všeč
<nafisa> let me see ... zato k nisem nrdila izpita?
<miha> nafisa: rabiš inštrukcije? :)
<BigWhale> zato bi ti jo lih mogl omenjat ;>
<DominiCanes> evo spet enga nafisa
<marko-_-> jst bom zdej
<marko-_-> c# failal verjetno :>
<nafisa> ja, ok no ...
<nafisa> veš, kako sem hotla razumet to javo?
<DominiCanes> C# je ql
<marko-_-> kaj?
<nafisa> pa sem delala po cele dni to ...
<marko-_-> na linux kanalu si, tipcek
<marko-_-> pazi kaj govoris:>
<DominiCanes> lol
<nafisa> pa mi ni ratal izpita nrdit
<miha> DominiCanes: pa saj C# je sam predelana java
<nafisa> če mi je že doma ratalo, da so mi programčki delali
<miha> to je ista tehnologija
<DominiCanes> ja pol pa tko super
<zdobersek> C# so hotl za gnome uporabljat :D
<miha> sam pač sun ni dovolil 'microsoft java'
<miha> so pa rekl, da je to c#
<miha> :D
<zdobersek> Pol so pa naredl kompromis pa so Valo not sparvl _)
<BigWhale> nafisa, ne smes se trudit naucit, da bos razumela javo, mors se naucit koncepte programiranja in algoritmicnega razmisljanja
<DominiCanes> tako je
<BigWhale> java je samo orodje, k ga ob prvi priliki zamenjas
<miha> BigWhale: da javo razumeš, moraš razumeti 'software arhitecture design patterns'
<miha> dokler to ne predelaš
<miha> ne razumeš, zakaj je java tak kot je
<DominiCanes> pa sintakse je tut treba vedet
<BigWhale> miha, kaj sem pa jest rekel?
<miha> to je precej naprej od algoritmov
<marko-_-> najboljši jezik na celem svetu:
<marko-_-> --> python <--
<marko-_-> hvala ter LP
<DominiCanes> lol
<BigWhale> miha, design patterni so koncepti programiranja
<miha> recimo, da
<BigWhale> marko-_-, jest sicer precej delam v pythonu ampak ti vseen ne bom verjel na besedo
<BigWhale> pa za en tak izpit na faksu se mi zdi, da ti ni treba razumet design patternov...
<BigWhale> je pa res, da ne vem kak izpit tocno je to. :>
<nafisa> ja, kot da so nas učili algoritmično razmišljat
<miha> BigWhale: verjetno res ne :D
<marko-_-> to se več al manj sama naučiš nafisa
<marko-_-> glej
<marko-_-> moreš neki razumet
<nafisa> python sem mela za maturo
<marko-_-> Å¡ole so neumne
<marko-_-> in profesorji so prizadeti
<DominiCanes> so mas osnove algoritmov
<marko-_-> vsaj moje izkušnje so take
<miha> ne sej v prvi fazi se iz tutorialov učiš konkretne stvari. pol v naslednji pa z design patterni že sumiš, kako je to dejansko implementirano
<miha> in sam vidiš, da si mel prov, ker pač tko mora bit
<BigWhale> marko-_-, jest nisem na nobeno solo hodil, pa vem, da to ni res ;>
<DominiCanes> rofl
<marko-_-> jaz trenutno obiskujem srednjo računalniško
<marko-_-> in smo predelali c++, html, neki mal phpja pa mal c#
<marko-_-> smo mel različne profesorje
<marko-_-> in noben ni vedel za kaj se gre
<DominiCanes> sej
<DominiCanes> tko je vedno
<marko-_-> namest značk so govorili ukazi
<marko-_-> html je kao programski jezik
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil na ekonomski pa nisem nič od tega delal!! :p
<BigWhale> ce je tvoje izhodisce da so profesorji prizadeti in in da so sole neumne, pol si ze startal narobe :>
<marko-_-> php je nadgradnja htmlja
<marko-_-> in take
<zdobersek> BigWhale, ti bolj poznas GStreamer, na kak nacin ugotovis, kolk kanalov in kolk frameov ima neka avdio datoteka?
<marko-_-> BigWhale, z mojih izkušenj si nisem moral drugega mnenja naredit
<miha> marko-_-: morš razumet, da profesorji se trudijo, ampak če bi bli kaki posebni geeki, ne bi bli na srednji šoli profesorji
<miha> trudijo se
<BigWhale> zdobersek, hmm po mojem je kak info plugin
<marko-_-> sej miha to govorim
<miha> po najboljših močeh
<marko-_-> jaz se pač sam doma učim
<marko-_-> ne bi glih rekel da se trudijo vsi
<marko-_-> :>
<DominiCanes> tko ko vsi
<zdobersek> BigWhale, glih to iscem pa nisem se nikamor pris -.-
<miha> recimo moj profesor računalništva me pol srečal na FERI na hodniku
<miha> in je bil iskreno vesel, da me vidi :D
<miha> po par letih
<miha> :D
<nafisa> jst sem bla na klasični gimnaziji pa razen par osnovic pythona tud ne znam :D
<nafisa> lol
<BigWhale> marko-_-, jest sem se tud doma ucil, pa zdej iscem nekoga, ki bi me analizo naucil :>
<BigWhale> nafisa, zacni s kako knjigo za javo, ne delat stvari in nalog za faks... baby steps
<marko-_-> jah sej verjamem da boš nekoga našel
<marko-_-> jaz sem se od mihata
<marko-_-> več naučil
<marko-_-> kot od profesorja v sš kateri me je učil c++
<marko-_-> pač tko je
<nafisa> ej, uno knjigo, ko smo jo dobil na faxu ...
<nafisa> 43 €
<nafisa> pa en kurac koristna
<marko-_-> jst sem jo dobil zapstonj, enako :D
<marko-_-> hm
<BigWhale> marko-_-, ampak to ne pomen, da so profesorji in sola neumni
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kupiš knjigo za javo ??
<CrazyLemon> Java skozi primere!
<BigWhale> nafisa, katera pa?
<CrazyLemon> FRI profesor jo je napisal
<marko-_-> BigWhale, večina jih je, moje izkušnje so take
<DominiCanes> js sn iz sportne gimnazije
<DominiCanes> rofl
<marko-_-> jaz mam ono knjigo ko jo je nek frijevec napisal
<CrazyLemon> oz. več profesorjev :D
<DominiCanes> pa pol men povej kej o c++
<BigWhale> marko-_-, ce si zdej v srednji soli, pol tvoje izkusnje ne stejejo ;>
<DominiCanes> rofl
<marko-_-> ki zajema datoteke, razrede, pa podobne pizdarije
<nafisa> JAVA ... od miheliča
<BigWhale> vsak k je v srednji soli to misl :P
<nafisa> pa nvm koga Å¡e
<marko-_-> in je fajna
<DominiCanes> grem se naprej ucit c++, da zrihtam ta faks
<DominiCanes> pa bash bo tut treba
<marko-_-> BigWhale, ni glih tko, ostali sošolci si mislijo da so profesorji bogi, ampak kako naj spoštujem človeka, ki govori da je html programski jezik? ali pa da govori "ja zdej napišemo ta ukaz" namesto značko, pa da je php nadgradnja htmlja, pa ki uporablja system("pause") v c++u (kdo sploh to uporablja, res? kot da bi se komaj zacel ucit programirat)
<marko-_-> in podobne bedarije
<marko-_-> ko ne ve napisat simpl c programa za prastevila
<marko-_-> v nekem rangu
<marko-_-> pa more na netu iskat kodo
<marko-_-> in to je magisterij
<BigWhale> se prav tistih, k niso tolk pametni k ti ni treba spostovat?
<DominiCanes> dost ljudi uporablja c++
<BigWhale> se prav tistih, k niso tolk pametni k ti, ni treba spostovat?
<BigWhale> ... da bodo vejice prav :>
<marko-_-> BigWhale, ne spoštujem jih na ravni profesorja :)
<miha> BigWhale: jst to logiko uporabljam, posebej za naše politike
<miha> :D
<miha> fucking n00b0s
<miha> .D
<nafisa> ok ... za praštevila bi pa še jst znala mogoče v c-ju napisat :D
<BigWhale> moja profesorca za racunalnistvo tud ni vedla kako se codepage v DOSu nastavi
<BigWhale> pa kaj pol?
<marko-_-> ne vem BigWhale zdej me ti probaš dobit, da bi se zavezal in bi na koncu lohk rekel "ah tipičen najstnik"
<marko-_-> ampak
<marko-_-> BigWhale, ja ne vem kaj pol, ta debata je stekla iz tega da se raje sam doma naučiš
<DominiCanes> nisi tipicen ti si najstnik po defoltu
<marko-_-> in 2x hitreje:>
<marko-_-> kot pa da v šoli slediš pouku pa delaš z zankami 2 leti osnovne stvari
<marko-_-> razumeš moj point?
<BigWhale> marko-_-, ne, jest ti sam hocem povedat, da imajo tud sole svojo korist in da sem preprican marsiko odnese precej iz njih. verjetno tud ti
<marko-_-> itak da jo majo, ampak iz računalniškega vidika še na žalost tega nisem vedel
<marko-_-> je pa res, da smo zdej to leto dobili enega profesorja ki celo
<marko-_-> ubuntu uporablja
<marko-_-> tko da
<marko-_-> there's still hope!!
<BigWhale> cak, ti ne
<BigWhale> kdo drug pa mogoce je
<nafisa> mi smo clo mel na elektro asistenta, k je ubuntu uporabljal :D
<BigWhale> enmu se zdi pa slovenscina cist brez veze
<BigWhale> k ze vse zna
<marko-_-> ja naučili so se to, da je html programski jezik in je php naslednja verzija le tega, pa vedo napisat hello world v c++u s takimi logicnimi baw bawi da se zjoces
<marko-_-> al pa Å¡e to ne:D
<marko-_-> ja sej, jaz sem bolj govoril za tehnične predmete
<DominiCanes> cuj vsepovsod se zacne u hello world
<BigWhale> itak mas pa zmeri moznost se pritozit
<BigWhale> in razlozit
<marko-_-> DominiCanes, ne razumeš, da mi že to delamo 4 leta:D
<nafisa> ne, jst vedno napišem: Pozdravljen, svet! :D
<marko-_-> BigWhale, da se pritožim in probam popravit naš luknjast in neuporaben učni načrt kaj se tiče računalniških predmetov?:D
<marko-_-> nothx
<BigWhale> ja, seveda
<miha> marko-_-: jst sm bil na gimnaziji, pol na feri ugotovil, da nism nič zamudu, kar so v srednji 4 leta delal, so mi na feri mimgrede razložl na uvodnih predavanjih
<BigWhale> pol pa ne jamri
<sasa84> nč, šibam
<miha> :D
<sasa84> pridem kasnej
<sasa84> papa
<marko-_-> miha, jap to sem jst tud slišal
<BigWhale> bye bye sasa
<sasa84> ps: pridni bodte ;)
<marko-_-> da te stvari na friju/feriju itak v prvem letniku pregledajo
<marko-_-> sam pač škoda, nekako sem upal da bom dobil nekega profesorja ki bo mal geek
<marko-_-> pa tko, da bo kul
<nafisa> papa, saška
<marko-_-> da bo razložil stvari kot se spodobi
<miha> marko-_-: seveda, sicer morš met računalništvo od prej vsaj za hobi, ker sicer si mal zgubljen
<marko-_-> in bo vedel kaj govori
<miha> jst recimo sm znal v quick/visual basicu delat zanke pa if stavke pa to
<miha> pa sm se pač c++ nauču od začetka
<miha> koncepti razn kazalcev in objektov so mi bli pa že jasni
<nafisa> a bo kdo še mene nauču kaj?
<marko-_-> BigWhale, pa nisem jamral, povedal sem za kaj se gre
<marko-_-> nafisa, a ti hodiš na fri al kaj?
<nafisa> pol imam na FRIju, ja
<nafisa> moram priznat, da mi je bil C za ARM bolj všeč, no
<nafisa> ko nismo kaj velik delal :D
<marko-_-> mene je strah zdej
<marko-_-> ker C# nisem sploh nič sledil
<nafisa> 1x na 2 tedna vaje :D
<marko-_-> in zdej sem zgubljen
<marko-_-> a bo mono zadost da bom na linuxu delal te osnovne fore v c# miha?
<marko-_-> miha
<miha> mono kolk vem podpira marsikaj, razn guija
<miha> gui delaš na novo, ni isti gui kot windows forms, maš gtk
<DominiCanes> kdevelop
<miha> medtem ko podatkovne zadeve so pa iste menda
<marko-_-> mi v Å¡oli zdej delamo
<marko-_-> s c# osnovne gui programe
<marko-_-> in jst mam linux, to me mal jezi
<marko-_-> kaj je najboljša rešitev?
<miha> virtualbox
<miha> :D
<marko-_-> sem si nekako mislil da bo taki odgovor:>
<BigWhale> Predlagi, da zacnete delat v Qtju, k je multiplatformna knjiznjica
<BigWhale> ;>
<marko-_-> profesor še verjetno niti ni slišal za qt
<marko-_-> vidiš, to je to kaj sem govoril :>
<nafisa> jst tud nisem slišala
<nafisa> kaj je to?
<marko-_-> na srečo je ta stvar sam pri teoriji
<marko-_-> čeprav, vseeno je fajn vedet
<nafisa> BigWhale: kaj je to?
<BigWhale> nafisa, Qt je framework s katerim je bil narejen KDE
<marko-_-> ui framework nafisa
<nafisa> aha
<BigWhale> in je more than UI framework
<nafisa> to je že lepše slišat :)
<nafisa> no ... jst sem se ubadala z eclipse-om za javo
<nafisa> pa quincy-jem za c
<nafisa> to je pa tud vse ...
<marko-_-> kater faks pa obiskuješP?
<nafisa> python je pa na winsih itaq svoj program mel
<marko-_-> prej te nisem razumel ko si rekla
<marko-_-> da maš pol na friju
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> pol pa na upravni
<nafisa> moja matična F je FU
<marko-_-> ja in ker program si, al w/e
<marko-_-> aha
<nafisa> upravna informatika
<marko-_-> to je že lepše slišat :)
<nafisa> no ja ...
<nafisa> tisti, ki smo obiskovali ta program, nismo tako navdušeni nad njim
<marko-_-> kater letnik?*
<nafisa> samo 5 jih je napredovali
<nafisa> 1.
<marko-_-> jaz bom 99% Å¡el na fri
<marko-_-> čeprav po pravici povedano ne vem kam bi šel dalje
<nafisa> jst sem turbo brucka
<marko-_-> in pol bom sam fri izbral ker bom itak sprejet
<marko-_-> pač, just go with the flow
<nafisa> jst sem mela pa 69 pik ...
<marko-_-> to je dobro al slabo?:>
<nafisa> za geodezijo je bla pa omejitev 72
<marko-_-> oh
<nafisa> pol sem pa Å¡la na elektro ...
<nafisa> pa sem se poškodovala
<nafisa> da nisem nekej časa mogla na fax hodit
<nafisa> pa mi niso izvidov upošteval ...
<nafisa> sem se prepisala na upravno informatko ...
<nafisa> in sedaj pavziram
<Grega> hm
<Grega> marko-_-: a nisi bil ti marko-- prej?
<marko-_-> ja
<marko-_-> sem zrihtal
<marko-_-> :>
<Grega> oh :>
<marko-_-> in ja haha kok sem omenil besedo ruter
<marko-_-> tehnični pomoči
<marko-_-> so rekli sam "ja veste gospod za to pa nismo kvalificirani"
<marko-_-> sej sem pol zrihtal
<marko-_-> zdej je kul:>
<Grega> gut
<marko-_-> kok so te stvari plačane?
<marko-_-> pač da tam sediš pa dviguješ telefone?
<nafisa> odvisno ...
<marko-_-> also, christooss__ a dans openarena? pa Å¡e probaj napizdit koga
<nafisa> na T2 vem, da je 3,6 €
<nafisa> ampak more bit oseba polnoletna
<nafisa> pa z referencami o znanju
<zejn> 3,6€
<zejn> fak.
<zdobersek> ja, openarean
<zejn> kolk se nimate radi.
<zdobersek> zvecer pol
<nafisa> pač povem, no
<nafisa> edino, kar je dons dobr plačan ... je delo na hotlinu
<nafisa> pa prostitucija
<alyosha> nafisa:  hotline ni več dobro plačan ker nimajo prometa:D
<alyosha> za prostitucijo je pa tudi ze kr velika konkurenca:D
<nafisa> ej, ena, k jo poznam, trdi nasprotno
<alyosha> buu
<nafisa> prostitutke pa ene 4 poznam
<alyosha> nevem kdo še kliče na hotline pri internetu in vsem tem brezplačnem srannju
<alyosha> in kolko kaj zaslužijo?
<nafisa> pa se ne pritožujejo, da ne bi blo prometa
<alyosha> stalne stranke rabiš pa si zmagal:D
<miha> ma da najameš prostitutko še razumem, zakaj bi pa klicu na telefon mi pa ni jasno
<miha> :D
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> tam okol 180 € za 2 uri ...
<alyosha> hotline je res kr neki
<alyosha> ja ja ma kolko je to na mesec
<nafisa> mi je ena rekla ...
<nafisa> pa tko ... po 4 stranke na teden
<alyosha> tu u kopru jih dobiš po 40€
<alyosha> Å¡tudentke
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pol urc
<alyosha> e
<alyosha> jah pol dobi lih eno tko solidno plačo slovensko
<alyosha> za 2h na teden:D
<BigWhale> nafisa, to je pol manj kot 3000 na mesec ce je vsaka stranka za dve uri
<alyosha> ma kje
<alyosha> stranje so bolj po 30min
<nafisa> ja, lej ...
<nafisa> vsaka dela, kolkr hoče delat
<alyosha> s5 use odvisno u kašnih giri hje punca
<BigWhale> al pa kolker mora :)
<alyosha> :D
<BigWhale> oz al pa kolker more :)
<BigWhale> (z)more
<alyosha> pimp my ride:D
<nafisa> z eno od teh sva 1x eno porno zvezdo odjebale ... da so tipi okol naju bli
<nafisa> pornozvezda je pa za Å¡ankom sedela :D
<nafisa> pa martini pila
<marko-_-> nafisa, kje lohk dobiš prostitutke?
<alyosha> vidiš ti
<nafisa> kje?
<BigWhale> kje jih ne mores dobit? :>
<nafisa> www.sloescort.com
<nafisa> se mi zdi, da je
<marko-_-> a lahk ti to
<marko-_-> tko
<marko-_-> mal
<marko-_-> off the grid
<marko-_-> zrihtaš :>
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> lej ... tam maš slikce ...
<nafisa> pa kontakte
<marko-_-> ne ker me bo sram
<alyosha> ma mene ne privlačijo prostitutke
<alyosha> sploh
<BigWhale> a to mas kak fetis?
<nafisa> lahko ti pa profi domino zrihtam :P
<Grega> a se samo meni zdi, al je ta tip malo 'srhljiv'? :) http://www.shrani.si/f/1U/E3/JNXwQIp/mv.jpg
<BigWhale> na prostitutke
<BigWhale> al drgac ne mors dobit?
<marko-_-> probat ni greh ane:>
<alyosha> Grega:  lol:D je malo ja:D
<marko-_-> Grega, mal je creepy
<alyosha> ja sj na prostitutke hodijo uni ko so res bogi al pa jim je to ful zabavno:D
<Grega> ok.. sem ze mislil, da sem jaz.. :>
<nafisa> kr neki :D
<alyosha> u amsterdamu smo meli šanso happy hour 2 za 70€ ..30min
<alyosha> pa tko kr prasice
<alyosha> samo nevem...ni meni to
<BigWhale> kako to mislis prasice?
<alyosha> une prave pornostars
<nafisa> ti še veš ne, kake so prasice :D muahahahahaha
<alyosha> big plastic boobs
<alyosha> itd
<alyosha> ahh nafisa :D
<BigWhale> a to je strokovn izraz prasice?
<BigWhale> ce majo umetne joske?
<alyosha> ne
<BigWhale> aja
<alyosha> mora bit cela tko
<BigWhale> sm mislu
<alyosha> "prasica"
<BigWhale> prasicja?
<nafisa> se vid, da Å¡e nisi bil pri nas ...
<alyosha> pri vas?
<nafisa> samo sedaj jst nisem več za take zabave
<nafisa> k me moj pazi
<BigWhale> men je tale ful prasica: http://bit.ly/1Bee2s
<nafisa> urška čepin :D
<BigWhale> do urse ne gojim nekih posebnih custev
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo še latoya je lepša od čepinove
<alyosha> una je pa res ...
<BigWhale> prasica?
<nafisa> ne?
<nafisa> latoya mi je grda
<BigWhale> jah nevem
<nafisa> sama plastika
<BigWhale> se zmeri ne vem kaksna je prasica
<alyosha> ma ona in urša se lahko objamejo
<alyosha> in skočijo pod vlak
<BigWhale> torej, ona in ursa se lahko objameta
<nafisa> boljše so mi te, k so naravne ... niso preveč nadute ... ampak lahko delaš z njimi, kar ti paše
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> grammar nazi sem
<alyosha> :DD
<miha> nafisa: ti razumeš moške!
<nafisa> itaq razumem ... če sem pa bisex, bučman
<miha> lol
<Grega> ..
<miha> salome?
<nafisa> za kako dobro pičko še jst po mestu jezik vlečem
<BigWhale> zakaj pa salome?
<nafisa> kaj ima veze salome tuki?
<BigWhale> salome je post-op tranny girl
<nafisa> jst sem ženska ...
<nafisa> ampak nisem lezba
<nafisa> ampak bisex
<nafisa> bi bla trisex ... sam k sta sam 2 spola ...
<BigWhale> lahk si pa omnisex
<BigWhale> to je se najboljs
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> vseseks
<Grega> i guess i'm nosex then
<Grega> :))
<BigWhale> ja, ce si omnipotent in omnipresent pol je edin prav, da si tud omnisexual
<nafisa> kaj ... ti si bolj komp sex :D
<Grega> nosex
<nafisa> dej jebi se
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> nisem hotla sem napisat
<BigWhale> comp sex lahko zlo boli,  ker so vezja na zadnjih straneh precej groba
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ne ne ne
<Grega> pa vrtece se stvari so noter..
<nafisa> že nekaj let je taka naprava, da lahko sexaš s kompom
<nafisa> al pa z nekom na drugi strani žice
<BigWhale> sam bi bil pa zanimiv spanking s kako full size kartico
<BigWhale> nafisa, a mislis fufme?
<zdobersek> haha
<zdobersek> z maticno
<zejn> lol, BigWhale
<zdobersek> procesor na 60 stopinjah
<nafisa> je tko posebej narejeno, da tiča noter vtakneš pa izbereč, kak naj bi bil filing
<zdobersek> propelercek po riti
<zejn> lol @ s kako full size kartico
<nafisa> al pa prenaša iz druge strani premike, kako si ga una tam tišči noter
<BigWhale> zejn, ja, ce si retro vzames Herkules graficno
<BigWhale> nafisa, pol ful fun rata, k se kdo na drugi strani gre: Does it blend???
<BigWhale> al Will it blend
<BigWhale> al kwa je ze
<nafisa> hahaha
<marko-_-> en ful popularen hardcore band iz amerike ma nov video in ma pevec majco od kopitarja
<marko-_-> haha
<nafisa> v eni reviji sem to 1x brala
<marko-_-> la kings!
<nafisa> marko-_- haha
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEpbWay4ZyY&feature=player_profilepage pri 0:36
<marko-_-> se vidi
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The Ghost Inside "Chrono" Official HD Video
<marko-_-> :D
<marko-_-> carsko
<BigWhale> in zdej smo slovenci vsi srecni k majo enga v NHL
<BigWhale> k mamo
<BigWhale> :>
<zejn> men so erosmith boljs ;)
<BigWhale> erošmiti so zakon!
<nafisa> kaka je pa majca od kopitarja?
<marko-_-> nafisa, http://www.shrani.si/f/8/bT/28Ah66vW/zaslonskaslika.png
<BigWhale> Xeyes mas v panelu?
<BigWhale> se dobr, da nimam opa
<marko-_-> it's kewl!!11
<nafisa> aaa, Å¡ele zdajle vidla :))
<marko-_-> BigWhale, dej, sam tko ane, to ni slo-tech
<BigWhale> kaj ma pa slo tech z xeyes veze? :>
<miha> dejte rešit anketo za mojo prijateljico, bodte dobre duše http://www.online.puls.hr/si/webcatisi/www/index.php3?id_project=57&user_name=ID00005064&user_password=ikemnrgy
<Seniorita> Ipsos d.o.o.
<marko-_-> da če prav je to tudi do ene mere skupnost polna elitistov še (na srečo) vedno ne sežemo slo-techu
<marko-_-> kaj se tiče elitizma in pametovanja :)
<BigWhale> miha, are there any nude pics?
<BigWhale> marko-_-, na slo techu pametujemo sam tisti k smo tud v resnic pametni in mamo _vso_pravico_ pametvat
<alyosha> amm miha ne del:D
<marko-_-> haha
<alyosha> dela
<BigWhale> kr pejt prasat
<BigWhale> ce men ne verjames
<miha> alyosha: dela vsak drug refres
<marko-_-> pametuj na slo-techu kolko hočeš, tu se pa umiri :)
<miha> kr neki
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> kaj zdaj če mam jeben xeyes?
<marko-_-> par let mam že to sranje, ne moti me, niti ne opazim
<BigWhale> marko-_-, zakwa pa pol mas, ce ne opazis? :P
<BigWhale> marko-_-, sicer pa na.. tole: http://bit.ly/cknjMK
<nafisa> sem kliknla na OK ... pa neki mele pa me ne spusti naprej
<nafisa> Warning: main(../forms/login_form.php3) [function.main]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/web6/web/si/webcatisi/authentication/www_auth.php3 on line 86
<BigWhale> marko-_-, ne vsega prevec resno jemat no ;)
<BigWhale> joj k cevljarju moram pa ob petih zapre
<BigWhale> zeni so en kup kopit popravl
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<alyosha> pizda miha  kje majo to gostovanje ki je katastrofa res:D
<CrazyLemon> meni normalno dela
<alyosha> ma dela pa nedela pa dela
<CrazyLemon> lej hudiča
<CrazyLemon> zdej niti men ne dela
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ravno sm napisal kaj mi pove oglas
<CrazyLemon> miha jebelacesta!!
<alyosha> aja zdj vidim da je .hr zato ne dela:DD
<miha> hehe
<nafisa> ta vprašalnik je kr neki
<miha> sm že skritiziru
<miha> nafisa: to pač otroci delajo neki za šolo
<upd> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/pijana-21-letnica-poklicala-policiste-za-prevoz.html
<Seniorita> Pijana 21-letnica poklicala policiste za prevoz - 24ur.com
<miha> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ja..to je nafisa bla..k se je napila!
<miha> jst sm enkrat se zgubu v LJ Šentvidu sred noči
<upd> kera je bla :)
<nafisa> pa jst sem mela v osnovni boljše ankete, bemu
<miha> pa sm policaje zaštopu
<upd> nafisa drugič mene poklič ne bo 83€
<nafisa> a-a
<miha> so me najprej vprašal če sm pijan, sm reku da je ura 4 zjutri in da sm
<miha> pol so bli tih
<nafisa> ej ej ej ej
<miha> pa so me do sestrične do bloka zapeljal
<miha> :D
<nafisa> nisem bla jst
<miha> tak da policaji niso napačni
<miha> :D
<nafisa> jst ne živim več v šentvidu
<CrazyLemon> Zaradi lažne naznanitve prekrška so ji zaračunali 83,46 evrov globe.
<CrazyLemon> to je pocen..v lj pokličeš
<CrazyLemon> pa te pelje v KP
<CrazyLemon> đabe!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkXxREygFcE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Man Can&#39;t Make It Up The Down Escalator
<alyosha> miha:  ne govori neumnosti...policaji SO napačni:D
<upd> hehe, kazen je zato ker je policaj dobil psihično "whatever" ker je moral krof odložit
<upd> a se sestrinjate z mano
<upd> ?
<nafisa> mogoče pa pupa ni BV prijavljala
<alyosha> :D
<upd> kwa je s tem mudelom haha
<nafisa> veš, kaj se vse v šentvidu že zgodil
<nafisa> mislim ...
<nafisa> posilstva, avto so zvalil v podhod pa ga zakurli ...
<nafisa> ni da ni
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> me ne bi presenečalo, če kdo polcijo kliče
<upd> jah se zgodi
<upd> mogoče je pa kakšne gobice jedla
<nafisa> jst sem bla že ene 3x priča na sodišču
<upd> as saj kej zaslužila
<nafisa> odkar ne živim v šentvidu ... nimam več the problemov
<nafisa> zaslužla, ja ... pa kaj še .... če ne prideš na pričanje, ti zakasirajo 650 € kazni
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> zaslužiš ja za potne stoške
<alyosha> če greš kot priča
<upd> am w00t ?
<upd> kdo ti to zaračuna
<nafisa> prej, ko so bli tolarji, je blo pa 256 000 sit
<upd> mene ne more noben prisilit da pričam na sodišču za neki wtf
<nafisa> če ne prideš na pričanje, če si dobil povabilo
<marko-_-> upd, moreš
<alyosha> upd:  jz sem reku da sem zgubu spomin:D
<alyosha> pa se je sodnik smejal in so zapisali da sem izjavu da sem zgubu spomin
<upd> alyosha no sej
<alyosha> in sem lahko Å¡ow domow
<miha> http://www.online.puls.hr/si/webcatisi/www/index.php3?id_project=57&user_name=ID00005069&user_password=feiiioyl
<Seniorita> Ipsos d.o.o.
<alyosha> in dobu potne stroške
<alyosha> :D
<marko-_-> posebi če so kake resnejše stvari
<marko-_-> so lahko hude kazni če se pričanju izogneš
<alyosha> miha:  kaj to je Å¡e ena??
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> miha no more! :D
<upd> zakaj bi jest ogrožal svojo živlenje s tem da nekoga zajebem
<marko-_-> tudi zapor
<alyosha> še une nisem končal
<alyosha> :D
<upd> marko-_- kr ene fore, prvič slišim to.
<nafisa> haha, hrošči squirtajo, ko so v nevarnosti :D
<marko-_-> to je tvoja dolžnost
<marko-_-> kot državljan :)
<upd> moja dolžnost je varno in v miru živet
<upd> no sej če je kak momak ni panike
<upd> kaj pa če 10 mafijcev eno posili
<upd> pol bom pa pričal bojo pa še mene
<upd> raje plačam kazen :)
<marko-_-> sej za to pa imaš witness protection
<marko-_-> sam ne vem kako je s tem v sloveniji
<marko-_-> lahk anonimno pričaš
<marko-_-> pa neke pizdarije
<upd> ma to je kurac :)
<upd> bullshit vse se izve
<marko-_-> jah itak
<upd> vsi so podkupljivi :)
<zejn> nafisa, kolk si ti letnik?
<nafisa> zakaj?
<marko-_-> 89 bi jst rekel
<CrazyLemon> ker te hoče zapecat..zakaj le! :)
<marko-_-> 86-88
<marko-_-> :>
<nafisa> tega se punc ne sprašuje ... tko ... za info
<CrazyLemon> lol.ker izgovor :D
<zejn> nafisa, a si bla na skg
<marko-_-> ko si na ircu izgubiš ta privilegij nafisa
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- ni tok stara :)
<nafisa> zakaj bi pa bila tam?
<zejn> k so tam enkrat kar vredu skurl en avto
<nafisa> em ja
<nafisa> v podhodu
<zejn> ja
<nafisa> jst sem gasilce klicala :D
<zejn> daihatsu ;)
<nafisa> sem gledala, kako so ga skantal noter ...
<nafisa> pol čez 5 minut sem pa že gledala, kako lepo plameni migajo par metrov od moje sobe
<nafisa> sem mela kres :D
<zejn> huh
<nafisa> na vsake tolk hodim preverjat, če me ni iz neta vrglo :D
<zejn> nafisa, http://jfg.skofijc.si/?q=gallery&g2_itemId=257&g2_GALLERYSID=TMP_SESSION_ID_DI_NOISSES_PMT
<Seniorita> Daihatsu | Neuradna stran Å DJFG
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> nisem v gnidovcu jst
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> drugače pa vem, kak je bil avto, ja
<zejn> ja sm pogruntal ja :)
<nafisa> a ti pa si al kaj?
<zejn> lol http://jfg.skofijc.si/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=8894&g2_serialNumber=1
<zejn> nafisa, bil
<DominiCanes> se da 7g kompresirat na en dvd
<upd> odvisno kaj
<DominiCanes> sio
<DominiCanes> iso
<DominiCanes> iso od 7 g
<upd> težka bo
<CrazyLemon> če je dual layer dvd se da!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<DominiCanes> lol
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> ql je ...
<nafisa> dobr, da nisem tam
<DominiCanes> kje
<nafisa> v Å DJFG
<DominiCanes> aha?
<DominiCanes> mogoce bo pa slo
<DominiCanes> kompresiram pa splitam pa je
<DominiCanes> rofl
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi kompresiral kompresirano kompresiran iso ??
<CrazyLemon> torej triple compression!!
<DominiCanes> hmmmm
<zejn> nafisa, ja, bli so boljš časi
<DominiCanes> kdaj so bli boljsi
<DominiCanes> to je samo izgovor
<DominiCanes> vse je blo v kurcu samo na drug nacin
<nafisa> dej ... v dijaškem ... do leta 2005 al 06 je bil rok vzgojitelj ... je bil dijaški dom še ok ...
<nafisa> ko je pa una čarovnca pršla ...
<nafisa> je pa arest bil
<nafisa> od kamer, nekih rešetk ...
<zejn> ja, dijaski je foo
<zejn> studentski je bil zakon svoj cas
<zejn> pol je pa tud ena zenska prsla
<nafisa> ja, ženske ponavad vse uničjo
<nafisa> sploh, če majo pičko zašito dol
<nafisa> z mislijo, da je samo za reproduktivnost
<miha> nafisa: ja, ženske morajo dat.. tud če jim ni, za narod.
<miha> ane
<nafisa> ni to ...
<miha> "na poročno noč se uleži in misli na domovino."
<miha> :D
<nafisa> lol
<miha> to je bil v 19. stoletju en priročnik za britanske dame
<miha> :D
<nafisa> pač ... take, k fukajo samo 3x, da so otroc ...
<nafisa> tud če jih ne bi blo, no
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/ddr-pomnilniki-1gb/1gb-ddr400-pc3200-ram-oglas1273194098         holy fck..tip hoče 30€ za star ram :D
<nafisa> tečne ko nvm kaj
<Seniorita> 1gb ddr400 pc3200 RAM NOV
<nafisa> dej mi kak rabljen ddr2 za mojga prenosnika najd
<nafisa> ;)
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ti lahko še zapojem kaj medtem ko iščem?
<CrazyLemon> ;)
<nafisa> jaaaaaaaaaa :D
<nafisa> dej življenje je lepo :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/ddr2-pomnilniki
<Seniorita> DDR2 pomnilniki - Bolha.com
<CrazyLemon> enjoy :D
<upd> hyeaa državna uprava na opensource, jest pa imigriral na win. najbolje nazaj v linux programirat, če bo vse po sreči bo več posla v linux
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/ddr-pomnilniki-do-512mb/2x-ddrram-256m-dimm-2-5-3-3-oglas1273389194       LOOOL..you've got to be kidding me
<Seniorita> 2x DDRRAM 256M DIMM 2.5-3-3
<CrazyLemon> kdo se spozna na rame
<CrazyLemon> ker je to men fucking smešno da so tok nabil cene
<DominiCanes> CrazyLemon: nero naredi vse
<CrazyLemon> za rabljen ram
<DominiCanes> superca
<nafisa> dej življenje je lepo :D
<nafisa> 10 €
<nafisa> kupim :D
<upd> CrazyLemon cena je čist ql
<CrazyLemon> upd za 2x256 = 20€ cool??
<CrazyLemon> pa tok sm dal za novga..takrat ko je bil Å¡e nov :D
<nafisa> rabim 2x po 1GB
<upd> poglej kolk je DDR 1GB 400mhz.. aka 40-50€
<CrazyLemon> upd a se da sploh v trgovini dobit DDR ?
<upd> jah, kar se tega tiče posebno ramov, starih, so dragi
<upd> ne ne da se
<upd> oz. težko
<upd> zato so tako dragi na bolhi
<upd> ker jih vsi rabimo
<upd> "vsi" revni
<upd> :)
<nafisa> ja, vsi jih iščejo
<CrazyLemon> za svoj ram glej taprave 'Mhz'
<nafisa> tole ... 1GB ram ddr2 ... 10 €
<CrazyLemon> ter pine glej :)
<nafisa> je Å¡e kr znosna cena
<upd> ddr2 ja ddr je pa polom
<nafisa> je taprav :scream:
<upd> pač ni racionalno, svojga prodam za 50€, pa dodam še 200€ pa mam novo vse
<nafisa> moj brat je iskal ddr1
<nafisa> pa so ble super cene
<nafisa> 40 € najmanj
<upd> mah vsi iščejo ddr1, vsak teden me kdo sprašuje če mam :) ija
<CrazyLemon> js mam
<CrazyLemon> 256mb
<nafisa> hmmm ...
<CrazyLemon> ddr
<nafisa> jst bi mela ddr1
<nafisa> 512
<nafisa> pa 1 GB
<CrazyLemon> sam js bi rad 1 gb :)     torej menjam 2x 256 ddr400 za  1x1gb ddr400
<CrazyLemon> :p
<upd> jest ti bom probal lohk 1gb k bom novo vse kupil :D
<upd> d*
<upd> bo dražba na bolhi heh
<nafisa> hahaha
<upd> sam mislu da je folk na bolhi fuknjen pa gledam ebay pa isto sranje..
<nafisa> jst sem gledala za disk za mojga tastarga prenosnika ...
<nafisa> 120 €
<nafisa> ne ... ni res
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov !! a maš ti kaj  1g ddr400 za prijateljsko ceno?? :>
<nafisa> 90 e
<upd> hehe
<upd> CrazyLemon najbolj smešno je ko kakšna firma meče stran računalnike pa polno takih ramov notri
<CrazyLemon> upd dobr da si me spomnu..moram sestro prašat če oni majo kaj :D
<nafisa> bom jst bivšega Doma vprašala, če kaj mečejo to proč
<upd> mja sej tko firme, šole, uprave k menajo če se da zmenit.. je super
<nafisa> sicer ponavad karitasu dajo
<nafisa> ampak se da kaj zdilat kdaj
<upd> kaj bo pa karitasu računalnik
<nafisa> ja, dajejo kao otrokom, k so vpisani v register revnih
<CrazyLemon> dajo potem naprej otrokom
<upd> ok mogoče če gre v tujino..
<upd> ql..
<nafisa> jst sem LCD tko dobila ... 15 inčnega
<nafisa> samo ... ko sem mela winse ... sem laptop zaprla pa dala za ekran ...
<nafisa> zdaj na ubuntuju pa se LCD vklopi, ko se mu sprdne
<nafisa> pa na obeh ekranih je ...
<nafisa> pa ne vem, kako bi naredila, da bi bilo samo na LCDju
<nafisa> a kdo ve, kako bi se to naštelalo?
<upd> am
<upd> ja
<upd> sprintaš črni list pa nalimaš čez ekran
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> pujs
<nafisa> :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..fax kliče.. l8r
<nafisa> ok, Å¡ibi na fax
<upd> jah v nastavitvah seveda, tam kot je resolucija itd..
<nafisa> da samo na LCDju kaže?
<nafisa> če sem že gledala ...
<upd> najprej je treba verjetno stanje hibernacije izklopit ko se zapre leptop
<andrejz> ne smeš imet obkljukano da je na obeh zaslonih isto
<DominiCanes> jup
<nafisa> to imam izklopljeno
<nafisa> za hibernacijo
<DominiCanes> caki kir je problem
<nafisa> ampak ... kakor zaprem ... je pol črn zaslon
<DominiCanes> logicno
<DominiCanes> ce mas pa lcd na laptop povezan
<nafisa> rada bi, da se LCD takoj vklopi, ko ga vključim
<nafisa> ne, ko se mu sprdne
<DominiCanes> aha
<DominiCanes> zdej mi je jasno
<nafisa> in da je na unem ekranu potem samo to, kar je na laptopu ...
<DominiCanes> premalo
<nafisa> ne da je LCD dodaten prostor zraven ekrana na laptopu
<nafisa> sicer je za to, k delam vaje za javo ok ...
<nafisa> ampak mi plac na mizi jemlje
<nafisa> ker imam majhno mizo
<DominiCanes> kiro graficno pa mas
<nafisa> bwah ... kaj ti jst vem ... lead me to find it
<upd> nima veze grafična, preglej nastavitve
<andrejz> namesti paket sysinfo
<andrejz> tam lahko pogledaš za strojno opremo
<DominiCanes> men ne dela prek nastavitve pa to naredim prek graficne gartice oziroma prek njenga gui
<nafisa> sudo apt-get install sysinfo?
<DominiCanes> js napisem lshw pa iscem rofl
<nafisa> mucki moji ... jst sem ena tupa baba, ki bi rada pomoč :D
<nafisa> kaj morm zdaj narest?
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha
<upd> ma
<upd> sudo lspci |grep VGA
<DominiCanes> to je prava stvar
<andrejz> @ nafisa: ja
<DominiCanes> pa pogledi ce mas aditional drivers pol pa prek ati al pa nvidia gui ja zrihti
<nafisa> compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> ka mas netbook smo rekl
<DominiCanes> :)
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<nafisa> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nafisa> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<nafisa> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<nafisa> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<nafisa> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<nafisa> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<nafisa> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<nafisa> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)
<nafisa> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<nafisa> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)
<nafisa> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)
<nafisa> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)
<nafisa> 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)
<nafisa> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)
<nafisa> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<nafisa> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8187SE Wireless LAN Controller (rev 22)
<zejn> ojoj.
<upd> iz tuki ni razvidno vse kopiri :D
<nafisa> to je to za 250 €
<nafisa> saj je vse kopiran, je*****
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<upd> oh my bed
<DominiCanes> ja pol pa bos morala  vse delat v ubuntu nastavitvah nazalost
<upd> !forum zunanji monitor
<Seniorita> par začetniških vprašanj (Stran 1) - Problemi s programi - Ubuntu ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/3584/
<nafisa> to pomeni, da nič ne bo ...
<DominiCanes> moj netbook ma graficno pa delam vse prek njenga gui
<upd> !form external monitor
<upd> !form dodatni monitor
<upd> haha
<nafisa> form :D
<upd> aloha glih od monitorja je debata
<nafisa> morm lulat ...
<upd> take is easy
<nafisa> ja ... glih sem začela brat pa me je lulat prtisnl
<DominiCanes> js sploh ne morem drugac ko pa prek graficne
<DominiCanes> prav zanima me kaj bo 7zip naredil iz 7gb na ultimat zipping
<upd> ~3gb bo
<marko-_-> http://i.imgur.com/NlVpZ.jpg
<DominiCanes> 3g je dobro
<DominiCanes> super
<DominiCanes> odlicno
<DominiCanes> prejebeno
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/htc-inspire-4g-review-high-powered-android-at-a-low-ball-price/45308
<Seniorita> HTC Inspire 4G review: High-powered Android at a low-ball price | ZDNet
<DominiCanes> gremm pogledat kaj je 7zip naredil
<DominiCanes> upd: ni 3 ampak je 5
<DominiCanes> ka je kej narobe ce zazipam zazipan file
<nafisa> a ga sploh Å¡e kaj bol stisne?
<nafisa> če se to dela
<nafisa> oz. če sploh začne postopek?
<DominiCanes> zacne sam pomoje ga ne stisne vec
<DominiCanes> prav zanimam me kaj bo naredil
<bogdanov> :>
<DominiCanes> :)
<DominiCanes> ma rad bi dal 7gb na en dvd
<bogdanov> kup dvd
<bogdanov> 8gb
<nafisa> moja služba je naporna ...
<nafisa> Å¡e eno Å¡tevilko rabim
<nafisa> ima kdo odveč kako predplačniško simko?
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> 5eu
<bogdanov> pa jo mas
<nafisa> ne da se mi dat 5 € :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> saj sem gledala mal ...
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> za 4 € dobim nekje
<bogdanov> jah prov an
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> sam bom pogledala ... najceneje predplačniška je simobilovo
<nafisa> joj, kako jst dons tipkam
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaasky: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<upd> mja 5 sej
<upd> zipat zip zipan za zipat k je že zipan ne bo nič ene 1-3%
<upd> pa če je igerca lohk pol ponavad kakšno sranje pobrišeš ven
<upd> če ti je tak fuck hudo kupit DL
<nafisa> aja, pol lahko zipaš zipan file?
<upd> zakaj ne bi mogel ?
<nafisa> vprašam
<miha> lahko, sam s tem sam podaljšaš
<miha> ker maš 2x slovar
<miha> ne skrči se
<upd> miha +1
<miha> krčenje je možno sam ko zmanjšaš redudanco
<miha> ko enkrat ni redudance, al skor ni
<miha> ni kaj krčit
<miha> ker izgubiš informacijo
<nafisa> ja, to vem ... ampak pol do konca spelje postopek al ne ... to sem hotla vedet
<upd> da.
<miha> primer png, jpg..png skrči kot lahk, brez da informacijo o kirikoli piki izpusti
<miha> jpeg mal zbriše posamezne pike
<miha> ohrani pa vzorec
<miha> pač kompresija v frekvenčnem prostoru
<miha> pa Å¡e en trik je, sposojen iz tvja, pretvori se v prostor svetlost+pa dva kanala za barvni odtenek
<miha> fora je, da lahk slike kot 2d signal obravanaš isti kot zvok
<miha> visoka frekvenca= sosednji piki se zelo razlikujeta
<miha> nizka frekvenca= sosednji piki sta podobni
<miha> torej mp3 je ista fora kot jpg
<miha> mpeg in divx majo pa Å¡e dodatno foro, key frami in interpolacije
<miha> neki takega se spomnim od faksa
<miha> :D
<miha> "motion vector"
<DominiCanes> kira glupost
<miha> :(
<DominiCanes> ka nero ne more sam vidit da je 7gb pa ga razdelit na dva dela
<DominiCanes> lepo ga bom splital z 7zipom pa pol dal gor
<DominiCanes> da ne bo problema z udf om
<DominiCanes> remaining time 00:36:20
<nafisa> nero?
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> jst tega ne uporabljam že ...
<nafisa> uh uh uh
<nafisa> http://www.techiecorner.com/107/how-to-split-large-file-into-several-smaller-files-linux/
<DominiCanes> zakaj ne
<Seniorita> How to split large file into several smaller files &#8211; Linux - Techie Corner
<DominiCanes> ashampoo je drek
<DominiCanes> sn ze 7zip dela
<DominiCanes> se pol ure
<DominiCanes> rofl
<DominiCanes> kao mam dober recunalnik
<nafisa> ja, samo ... kako ti bo tolko skršlo, da ti bi šlo na en dvd???
<DominiCanes> i7, 6 g rama, 1 tera
<DominiCanes> ne bo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dvd
<bogdanov> 8gb
<nafisa> ja, no ...
<bogdanov> paj resen
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> alpa usb kluc
<nafisa> al pa razdeli na 2 dela
<DominiCanes> aha
<nafisa> kako je težko
<DominiCanes> da je to za mene  bi se slo
<DominiCanes> samo morem nasnemat pa povedat kak se s tem dela
<DominiCanes> no to bo zanimiva
<DominiCanes> zanimivo
<DominiCanes> jebat ga
<upd> dva dvd-ja zlimaj skupaj
<upd> na vsako stran dej pol
<nafisa> kr super attac :D
<upd> hah
<nafisa> pa zlepit skupi :D
<DominiCanes> rofl
<nafisa> na 2 dvd-ja dat pa je
<DominiCanes> how to make home made dual layer dvd
<nafisa> še naš smrkavc doma bi to šteku
<DominiCanes> all u need is 2 dvds and super glue
<nafisa> hahaha
<DominiCanes> first burn them and then glue them together....if your client say that this wont work, just tell him to buy cd/dvd-dl player
<nafisa> napiš to na #ubuntu
<nafisa> rofl
<nafisa> ah ... po poročilih o golobih govorijo ... strup pa je
<DominiCanes> kakih golobih
<zejn> prevč jih je
<nafisa> v LJ
<nafisa> strup pa je
<zejn> bomo mel pa golobov burek
<nafisa> aja, tud tko ...
<DominiCanes> naj zvijo...ko bo vojna bomo tko al tko vse pojedl
<nafisa> ni Å¡voh ideja
<nafisa> namest piščančjega kebaba golobov ...
<DominiCanes> sej golob je dober za jest
<DominiCanes> v maroku je to special meal
<nafisa> v kranju spet poželi sadike konople
<Grega> am am am
<nafisa> to je Å¡koda
<nafisa> kaj so nrdil
<nafisa> pustl bi, da zraste ...
<Grega> saj bo, samo pri kaksnem policistu v kleti
<DominiCanes> cuj tu na hrvaskem so tipi ukradl znake iz minskih polj in jih zabil tam ko so sadil konopljo....tak da noben ni sel not...razen enga čeha, pol jih je pa prjavu
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> kje to blo? varaždin?
<DominiCanes> morje
<DominiCanes> blizu zadra
<nafisa> aja
<DominiCanes> v vara
<DominiCanes> v varazdinu ni minskih polj
<nafisa> ma nea vem, čuj
<nafisa> saj bi lahko samo table pobrali ... kaj pa folk ve :D
<DominiCanes> so pa blizu zadra...pol pa ko je kak pozar sam poslusas....buuum buuum buuum
<frojnd> Mi zna kdo priporocat kako dobro hrvasko serijo, pa da se jo dobi na travnikih?
<DominiCanes> pejt na hvar
<DominiCanes> tam majo dobro serijo
<frojnd> ime nucam =)
<DominiCanes> tako je
<bogdanov> tip je
<bogdanov> mu pod delovskmu mostam
<bogdanov> je kradu napeljavo pa use
<bogdanov> gaj pa ena mamca skesila
<bogdanov> haha
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> kaj je pa mamca delala tam
<bogdanov> jah nevem tm zivi
<bogdanov> in je skoz neka vidla daje ke zahaju
<DominiCanes> moral bi ucit
<upd> zdej lohk unga tožjo da je delal samomor
<nafisa> samomor, samomor, obesim se za semafor
<DominiCanes> to bo bolj tesk
<DominiCanes> evo snema se
<nafisa> sam Å¡e zdaj ne vem, zakaj se ne morem obesit na semafor
<zejn> k te ne bo zdrzal?
<zdobersek> gstreamer je drek
<zdobersek> nalozi komu slo-tech?
<Grega> lool
<nafisa> ne bo me zdržal?
<nafisa> ok, no ...
<nafisa> saj nimam 400 kil
<zejn> ne sej ne zarad teže :)
<zejn> pomoje se bo stalil
<Grega> loool
<nafisa> ok, bom tiho
<zejn> :P
<zejn> sej ne rabiš
<zejn> sej sn že js
<zejn> o lej k sloteki spet delajo
<zejn> huh
<zejn> nafisa, a si zamerljiva?
<nafisa> ne vem
<Grega> loool
<nafisa> trontl ni mel nobenih političnih vložkov med vremenom ... waw
<zejn> hehe, a to je dobr?
<nafisa> aha
<zejn> kvadafak.
<nafisa> rektalno sinhrono plavanje D:
<zejn> kva pa je to
<nafisa> hočeš vedet?
<nafisa> geji nrdijo vlakec pa grejo plavat :D
<zdobersek> the human centipede
<zdobersek> 'the first sequence' je bil prvi film
<zdobersek> naslednji film bo mel pa podnaslov 'the full sequence'
<zdobersek> fak kaj se ljudje ne spomnijo.
<marko-_-> ta film se je predvajal na grossmannih
<marko-_-> pa sami tile dobri kao gnusni filmi
<marko-_-> srpski filem pa to
<marko-_-> sam sem bil cel teden
<marko-_-> za festival
<marko-_-> tko pijan da sem samo 1 film utegnil pogledat
<Grega> u, jackass 3
<zejn> lol nafisa
<nafisa> kdo me kliče?
<nafisa> aja, ok :)
<nafisa> e, srbski film Å¡e morm dol potegnit
<nafisa> da vidmo ...
<nafisa> če bom premagala kolege pa celega skos gledala
<zejn> :D
<marko-_--> kr neki
<marko-_--> zdej je to ful "in" če so ti tile filmi kul
<marko-_--> in pol vidiš kritike kako govorijo da je celoten film cela metafora za kako funkcionira vlada tam dol
<marko-_--> lol
<nafisa> senjorita  je zašita
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] blazko123: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<R33D3M33R> kdo tu?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] blackCat: NUJNO! PRODAM! Klaviature YAMAHA psr-260!!!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4777/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> yes i is
<Grega> a pozna kdo koga, ki prodaja Klaviature YAMAHA psr-260? NUJNO KUPIM!
<R33D3M33R> nimam pojma, bom vprašal kake kolege
<R33D3M33R> @CL, že rešeno :D
<zdobersek> GOGO OPENARENA
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] blazko123: ne deluje zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4778/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Grega not me
<CrazyLemon> poguglaj!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<Grega> :))
<nafisa> domače karaoke? o marija
<R33D3M33R> !google Klaviature YAMAHA psr-260
<Seniorita> Prodam klaviature YAMAHA psr-260 ! — Ptuj http://www.bolha.com/sintetizatorji/prodam-klaviature-yamaha-psr-260-%E2%80%94-ptuj-oglas1273405625
<R33D3M33R> :D
<R33D3M33R> a lej, tu je ena ponudba, brezveze da gledaš drugje :D
<Grega> lol
<CrazyLemon> o prasica! sam izkorišča forum za osebni oglas!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<Grega> haha
<CrazyLemon> Grega prašaj jo če ti bo kaj zaigrala na klaviaturo..da bi rad slišal kako je uglašena pa to
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Grega> ne pogovarjam se jaz s puncami
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa počel zadnjič z nafiso? a? a? a???
<miha_> http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2011/02/24/fbi-plans-new-methods-combat-dark-spots-net/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita> FoxNews.com - To Probe &#39;Dark Spots&#39; Where Cybercrooks Lurk, FBI Wants New Tools
<Grega> 0
<Grega> it wasnt me
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov jebela cesta zakaj me ignoriraš? :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpTnAPKdFkE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jackass 3 Official Trailer (2010) [HD]
<CrazyLemon> tist HIGH 5 Na 1:20
<CrazyLemon> pwns!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<mikoar> klk
<DominiCanes> hi5 rofl
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: ne deluje zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4778/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> miha_ http://slo-android.si/forum/topic.html?id=1887
<Seniorita> Iščemo programerja Android aplikacij - Android Forum - Slo-Android.si
<miha_> hvala, sm dal win7..
<CrazyLemon> np
<nafisa> kaj win7??
<CrazyLemon>     *
<CrazyLemon>       Ogledi Prispevkov?Ogledi PrispevkovThe number of times people (Fans and non-Fans) have viewed a News Feed story posted by your Page. This data corresponds to 24.1.2011 - 22.2.2011.
<CrazyLemon>       7.341
<CrazyLemon> not bad..7 tisoč obiskov
<CrazyLemon> v enem mesecu
<nafisa> kje to?
<CrazyLemon> FB
<DominiCanes> ka smo na facebooku
<nafisa> ajaa
<nafisa> not bed, ja
<nafisa> jst sem imela na smokvi 4000 ogledov v dveh dneh :D
<DominiCanes> HA HA
<CrazyLemon> ti si verjetno bila naga in z vibratorjem/butt plugom ali še kaj več :>
<DominiCanes> he he
<CrazyLemon> mi smo vsi kle oblečeni >:
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<DominiCanes> si preprican
<CrazyLemon> jaa
<CrazyLemon> tist k ni oblečen dobi ban
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> dej povej kak je fb ime
<DominiCanes> ubuntu slovenija?
<DominiCanes> al akj
<DominiCanes> kaj
<CrazyLemon> jp..kaj pa bi lahk blo druzga :)
<CrazyLemon> !google facebook ubuntu slovenija
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Facebook http://www.facebook.com/UbuntuSlovenija?v=info
<CrazyLemon> lejga aljosho ki spijunira :))
<zdobersek> go go oa
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] blazko123: radio na clementine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4779/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> ka se da na kak enostaven nacin menjat ubuntu ikono v panelu
<Grega> haha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZJwSjor4hM&feature=youtu.be  :)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Anonymous Hacks Westboro Baptist Church Website During Live Confrontation
<miha_> haha carji
<nafisa> FB mi spet ne delaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<miha_> nafisa: men za trenutek ni
<miha_> zdj pa spet
<miha_> al spet ne
<miha_> :D
<DominiCanes> men ne dela na ie na foxu pa dela
<nafisa> no, saj mi je začel nazaj delat
<nafisa> prase FB
<DominiCanes> jebat ga
<miha_> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/my-favorite-linux-desktop-mint-10/8337
<Seniorita> My favorite Linux desktop: Mint 10 | ZDNet
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: radio na clementine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4779/new/posts/
<DominiCanes> kak se ubije panell killall panel
<DominiCanes> al kak
<christooss__> pkill gnome-panel
<christooss__> al pa killall gnome-panel
<DominiCanes> ej ne morem in ne morem menjat ikono
<miha_> killall -9 gnome-panel
<miha_> doh
<DominiCanes> ubil sn jo sam je se vedno ikona tam
<christooss__> ikona za?
<DominiCanes> gnome na panelu
<DominiCanes> noga
<christooss__> ?
<christooss__> ne razumem
<DominiCanes> desno gor mas nogo al pa ubuntu ikono
<DominiCanes> tam pri aplications
<christooss__> ja probi zamenjat temo
<christooss__> pa potem nazaj na drugo temo
<DominiCanes> nocem menjat temo hocem menjat ikono
<christooss__> na to k jo maš zdej :)
<christooss__> a ta noga se je kr pojavla
<christooss__> a je pri temi default
<christooss__> ?
<DominiCanes> ce menjam temo pol menjam cel izgled....js hocem menjat samo icono
<DominiCanes> je ja
<DominiCanes> sam vse se da menjat
<christooss__> probi zamenjat ikono direktno v paketu od teme
<christooss__> k nevem kolk se to da seemlessly zamenjat
<DominiCanes> mislis da grem tam menjat pa pol reinstalirat hmmm grem pogledat
<DominiCanes> hmm mogoce mas res!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<christooss__> :)
<DominiCanes> ne razumem kje je ta jebena ikona
<DominiCanes> nasu sem jo
<DominiCanes> damn
<DominiCanes> sam pomoje ne bo nc iz tega
<christooss__> sam da neki probam pomoje se bo dal
<christooss__> :)
<christooss__> pizdu mater to sm že enkrat delu pa nevem kako sem točno to delal
<DominiCanes> he he
<DominiCanes> js se zezam s tem
<DominiCanes> sam ne gre pa ne gre
<christooss__> kako si pa zdej probaval
<christooss__> a si kej z gconf delal?
<DominiCanes> sem seveda
<DominiCanes> sam tam nimas kej iskat
<christooss__> maš
<christooss__> apps > panel  > objects >menu object
<christooss__> pa tm lahk custom ikono uturiš
<christooss__> sam nevem v kašni obliki mora bit ikona, da jo bo sprejel
<nafisa> evo ... pobrita
<DominiCanes> mislis menu bar screen
<christooss__> jup
<christooss__> menu_bar_screen0
<DominiCanes> sam to je to
<christooss__> sam nič ne dela pravilno :)
<DominiCanes> tako je
<christooss__> DominiCanes mislm da sm najdu
<christooss__> sam nisam ziha
<christooss__> :)
<DominiCanes> HE HE
<DominiCanes> povej
<christooss__> v mapi /usr/share/icons/ime_tema/places/enaštevilka/
<christooss__> maš gnome-main-menu.svg
<DominiCanes> nimam
<christooss__> ?
<christooss__> ls /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places/24/
<christooss__> npr a ti vrže to ke ven
<christooss__> oz
<DominiCanes> vrze vn velik stvari
<christooss__> DominiCanes mam še drugo opcijo k je še pravilnešja :)
<christooss__> se mi zdi
<christooss__> ok pol maš nekej
<christooss__> uglavnem
<DominiCanes> tu not sn ze menjal eno icono za drugo sam ne dela
<christooss__> kaj pa start-here.png?
<christooss__> v tej mapi
<christooss__> /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places/24
<christooss__> npr
<christooss__> ni png ampak svg
<DominiCanes> e to sn menju
<christooss__> uglavnem morš to zamenjat v svoji temi
<DominiCanes> caki grem pogledat
<christooss__> pa vsaj trikrat se pojavi ta ikona v eni temi
<christooss__> pod različnimi številkami
<christooss__> 16, 22, 24
<CrazyLemon> da se vam da tok jebat zaradi ene ikonce k je 16x16 :D
<DominiCanes> men se da
<DominiCanes> nc mi vec ni jasno
<DominiCanes> nasu sn jo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: ne deluje zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4778/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/pomlajena-kia-pro_cee-d/251741
<Seniorita> Pomlajena kia pro_cee'd :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> bah..ta sprednja maska pa ni lepa
<CrazyLemon> ma pa lepše zadnje luči
<alyosha> oo CrazyLemon
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> da vidimo
<CrazyLemon> [21:19:10] <CrazyLemon> lejga aljosho ki spijunira :))
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> haha
<alyosha> kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> pa sej piše ura
<alyosha> caki moram pogledat:D
<CrazyLemon> takrat ko si lajkal na FB
<alyosha> amm kia me no like
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu te!
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem lih pogledaw kaj dogaja tu
<alyosha> med filmom in nadaljevanko:D
<CrazyLemon> vem ja..zato pa sm reku da špijuniraš :))
<alyosha> in sem se pridruzu:D
<alyosha> widis ti
<alyosha> ta Å¡pijun alyosha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> i can seeee youuuu
<alyosha> uglavnem nova kia nihc gut
<alyosha> you can see death people:D
<CrazyLemon> ma zadaj ma ful lepe luči
<alyosha> ma spredaj je u pizdi
<alyosha> in navadna in pro
<CrazyLemon> ja..ful ni lepa ta maska
<alyosha> so lepši stari modeli
<alyosha> katastrofa je
<CrazyLemon> ampak veš kaj
<alyosha> nevem
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zato pa je tale dosti lepši http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/ferrari-ff-premiera-na-spletu/251635
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita> Ferrari FF – premiera na spletu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<alyosha> oh:D
<alyosha> kako uciraj?
<CrazyLemon> samo so lame ti italijani
<alyosha> kaj ni bolj kasno 2 tedna nazaj
<CrazyLemon> kopirajo nemce
<alyosha> blo to aktualno
<CrazyLemon> (porsche)
<alyosha> kaj kopirajo?
<CrazyLemon> jah poglej porsche panamera
<alyosha> oz. kaj so kopirali
<CrazyLemon> in poglej ferrari ff
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lih zdj en dan je biw u kopru en
<alyosha> je rekla cura da je grd ful:d
<alyosha> da nebi mela nikoli tasnega porsha
<alyosha> 911 al nic:D
<alyosha> sem jo nauču dobro:D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> skromna punca ;)))
<alyosha> ehh:D
<alyosha> Å¡e to mora bit usaj GT3
<alyosha> idealno GT2 seveda:D
<alyosha> turbo powah!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kupi mi ga crazy
<alyosha> pliiiiz
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dej človek..ne nosim takega drobiža s sabo
<alyosha> aja sj res:D
<alyosha> sory
<alyosha> nebomveč:D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..gluposti govoriš res
<alyosha> sorry nooo
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa lih sm mislu it po drobiž da ti kupim tega ferrarija..in ti tko
<CrazyLemon> mislim..whatever
<alyosha> kolko košta?
<alyosha> FF
<alyosha> tko od oka?:D
<CrazyLemon> od oka..pa kaj pa js vem
<alyosha> 250?
<CrazyLemon> 200k€
<CrazyLemon> tko nekje ja
<DominiCanes> kak se en file spremeni v drugi...da ga izbrise in se postavi na mesto prejsnega
<alyosha> hja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> u jebote..25k panamer so že naredili
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> ti pravimda je u kp bil en zdj par dni nazaj
<alyosha> in je kar je
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> MBPji so ven pršli wii :>
<alyosha> lp
<CrazyLemon> ma sej vem..sej sm ga že vidu
<lynxlynxlynx> DominiCanes: da ga da prov na isto mesto boš mogu komplicirat, drugače je pa dovolj enostavno preimenovanje
<CrazyLemon> samo stari..uno ma kr hude motorje notri
<alyosha> ja ma je 4 vrata??!!
<CrazyLemon> ja in??
<alyosha> ammm je tu kašen pravi igričar?
<alyosha> ročne konzole in to?
<alyosha> da ne iščem info na netu
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ma nwem ni to to
<alyosha> kao neki posrtski
<CrazyLemon> zate za punco in za tvoje tisto cudo k ga imenujes 'pes'
<alyosha> velik z 4 vrati
<alyosha> uno ni pes nego je kuža:D
<alyosha> prosim:D
<CrazyLemon> đukela!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> đuko:D
<alyosha> danes mona
<alyosha> ga peljem giro
<alyosha> in tam pri trgovini u salari
<alyosha> pride nam nek isti tašen
<alyosha> odvezan brez ovratnice
<alyosha> neki se zgubu al neki
<alyosha> in tip za nami do doma:D
<CrazyLemon> te je rastrgal? :/
<alyosha> sem ga peljaw en giro domow malo:D
<alyosha> pol sem ga zapru ven pred hišo ni blo druge
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> praw so bli smešni
<CrazyLemon> " ...with starting prices of $74,400 and $78,900 ... "
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> torej...ker je panamera cca. 100k €
<alyosha> panamera?
<CrazyLemon> bo tudi ff tam nekje
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> 100-150
<alyosha> praw moram pogledat
<CrazyLemon> drobiž!
<alyosha> pa to je res sitno mona
<alyosha> jebeš taka kola
<CrazyLemon> ma stari..to je đabe res
<alyosha> meca od rudonje je tolko:D
<CrazyLemon> ma je več stari :D
<alyosha> da ja?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je kr fajn zasoljena cena
<CrazyLemon> a veš kaj je največji štos ?
<CrazyLemon> js z njim igrau nogomet..tip u matizu uletavau
<alyosha> Ferrarija FF bo mogoče prvič uradno videti marca v Ženevi, kjer bodo znane tudi cene in ostali detajl
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> jadan rudi
<alyosha> jebem mu zeno:D
<CrazyLemon> mudonja kot mudonja :D
<CrazyLemon> sej moj stric ga pozna..ma tip neke trike :D
<alyosha> tip je biw komšija naš u semedeli
<alyosha> od starega no
<alyosha> nekje doma sem mew dres njegov:D original:D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> smotan je ja
<CrazyLemon> bruka :/
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> tu na nekih forumih
<alyosha> neki pametnjakovici kao da bo FF okoli 500k
<alyosha> ??
<alyosha> to so neke strelske sigurno
<CrazyLemon> ma stari
<CrazyLemon> vse je možno
<CrazyLemon> čeprav dvomim
<CrazyLemon> ker je to kao 'family' car
<alyosha> sj zato
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> smao ma neke F1 fetures
<alyosha> tako da buu
<alyosha> nikad s enezna
<CrazyLemon> Za panamero bo treba odšteti slabih 110 tisočakov, kolikor stane za zdaj osnovna različica, štirikolesno gnana '400-konjska pošast' vas bo stala vsaj 118, turbo pa najmanj 155 tisočakov.
<alyosha> widis ti
<alyosha> a uni E 63amg pa ni tkohud
<alyosha> ke sigurno
<alyosha> <CrazyLemon> ma stari
<alyosha> <CrazyLemon> vse je možno
<alyosha> <CrazyLemon> čeprav dvomim
<alyosha> <CrazyLemon> ker je to kao 'family' car
<alyosha> <alyosha> sj zato
<alyosha> <alyosha> buu
<alyosha> <alyosha> smao ma neke F1 fetures
<alyosha> <alyosha> tako da buu
<alyosha> <alyosha> nikad s enezna
<alyosha> <CrazyLemon> Za panamero bo treba odšteti slabih 110 tisočakov, kolikor stane za zdaj osnovna različica, štirikolesno gnana '400-konjska pošast' vas bo stala vsaj 118, turbo pa najmanj 155 tisočakov.
<alyosha> <alyosha> widis ti
<alyosha> jaoo
<alyosha> kaj sem to kopiraw zdj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> http://www.avto.net/_AVTO/ad.asp?ID=4444944&show=1
<Seniorita> www.Avto.net
<alyosha> to sm mislu:D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..ti si res čuden
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma neki mi označlo mona
<alyosha> in kr kopiralo
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> ma kolko sm js slišau
<CrazyLemon> je njegov avto custom made
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> uglavnem now iz trgovine je 88k
<alyosha> ma kurac moj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to so lovačke priče:D
<alyosha> sj wes
<CrazyLemon> ne vem..al je govora o tem E-ju
<alyosha> koper je metropola po teh stvareh:D
<CrazyLemon> al je govora o tistem prejšnjem SUVu
<alyosha> ma to "custom made" je tko bolj
<alyosha> tudi kolega je zdj kupu curi "custom made" Å¡kodo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> so naročli posebej neke scene
<alyosha> in so mogli čakat
<alyosha> sepravi je custom made:D
<alyosha> ker serisko ne gre to not al neki
<alyosha> ugalvnem
<alyosha> ...
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..in gre cena gor :)
<alyosha> ma ja ma ni to to
<CrazyLemon> glej tega..88k pa niti nov ni :)
<alyosha> gre par k na tesnem awtu
<CrazyLemon> 2500 km ma
<alyosha> kaj ni nov
<alyosha> ma ja to
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ajd recimo 100 da je
<alyosha> pa ni now
<alyosha> sepravi custom ni 120
<alyosha> ma kje
<alyosha> ze to ma use not kar je mozno dat not:D
<CrazyLemon> ma lej..ti jutri povem
<CrazyLemon> če se bom spomnu prašat :)
<alyosha> prasaj ja
<alyosha> samo jz to ne verjamem nic
<CrazyLemon> mudonja je mudonja..in on da 150k za avto
<alyosha> itak jaz večalmanj nobenemu ne verjamem nič dok sam ne vidiM:D
<CrazyLemon> in pol se vse te keš pussy lepijo gor...thats mudonja stajl :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> samo to je tudi uno
<alyosha> tipi ga naguzli da je preplačaw awto
<alyosha> in zdj je kao awto bolsi:D
<alyosha> ker je daw 150k
<alyosha> namesto 100
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to so te fore hude
<CrazyLemon> ma glavno je da on lahko pove da ga je naroču v tovarni :))
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> a uno samo ker je barva drugačna:DD
<alyosha> ostalo stock:D
<CrazyLemon> pa na feltnah piše
<CrazyLemon> "MOO-DO-NJA"
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ee ja
<alyosha> samoboli ga kurac
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8Bc7eRTdWY&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - An Awkward Moment
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<alyosha> uvalu se gor unemu mandaričču u anglijo
<alyosha> in nabraw s epara
<CrazyLemon> ja..tip zdej gradi bloke pa to :D
<alyosha> sem mislu da bo šlo brez slušalk:p
<alyosha> ponovi vajo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ehh moody moody:D
<alyosha> tip zdj zida ko se ne prodaja nič:d
<alyosha> mega muje
<alyosha> a tip je zajebaw posteno strica mojega
<alyosha> pederikos
<CrazyLemon> mudonja stajl
<alyosha> loool
<alyosha> si pogledaw video:D
<alyosha> zdobersek:  hud:D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> zabila kajlo
<alyosha> pošteno
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> tip pomoje ne govori vec z njo:D
<alyosha> samo pizda na teh pokerstars turnirjih u zivo pizda
<alyosha> tipi si zamotajo celo faco
<alyosha> da jih noben ne vidi
<alyosha> to nebi smeli
<alyosha> nek italjan učiraj mona mew zamotano zastavo okoli face sončna očala kapo
<alyosha> kapuco
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> si postau  miljonar?? :>
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sem sem
<alyosha> zato sm Å¡e tu:D
<alyosha> joooooj pare pare mona
<alyosha> tipi me niso klicali za job
<alyosha> zaštihaw jih bom u faco mona
<alyosha> pederikosi
<alyosha> en dan sem zagonu brezveze
<CrazyLemon> lol...
<CrazyLemon> več si ti njih zagonu
<CrazyLemon> npr.. si končal web? :>
<alyosha> ja ma ne tolko ko unega pizda ob 6h sem mogu bit u sezani
<alyosha> ha nisem se:p danes sem dleaw neki
<alyosha> nisem mew tolko časa ta teden
<alyosha> sj si widu da me ni neki online preveč
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi danes ob 6ih šou v sežano
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in ni blo profesorja in sm se vrnu nazaj
<alyosha> cez slovenijo a?:D
<CrazyLemon> brezveze!
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ja..če ne znam uno pot čez italijo :(
<alyosha> si reku da ti dajo za potne
<alyosha> jebote grom
<alyosha> nimas kaj zajebat mona
<alyosha> samo greš tu proti trstu
<CrazyLemon> ma valda mam..prvi odcep že..kam za vraga it :D
<alyosha> skozinov tunel
<CrazyLemon> levo al desno :D
<alyosha> pošluši:D
<CrazyLemon> nebom!
<alyosha> skozi prvi tunel takoj tu na meji ko greš
<CrazyLemon> lalalalala
<alyosha> greš desno gor kao venecia
<alyosha> udine
<alyosha> in stari ko prideš na vrh hriba gor
<alyosha> mimo katinare
<CrazyLemon> lol..dej beži mona..samo zajebat me hočeš
<alyosha> greš še 5-10min naprej
<CrazyLemon> da grem v benetke
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> FU!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> če greš u benetke
<alyosha> boš po poti vidu
<alyosha> veliko tablo
<alyosha> FERNETI SLOVENIJA
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> tako da če tam negreš vn pol pa nisi vreden ispita.p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda ko so tej italijani grdi mona
<alyosha> tip sedi za mizo tam majca odpeta do popka mona
<alyosha> seljačine ene
<alyosha> jooj
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> jz bi jim kr prepovedal izstop iz drzave
<alyosha> najbojo u italiji in naj pustijo na miro use druge
<CrazyLemon> js tudi
<alyosha> cepci eni
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e posebi poleti
<CrazyLemon> ko mi kle gužvo delajo
<alyosha> joooj
<CrazyLemon> mamicu jim
<alyosha> zdj en dan
<alyosha> vozimo u ankaran
<alyosha> in tam pri dekanih
<alyosha> ki greš na krozno ne
<alyosha> na bivju
<alyosha> iz awtoceste
<alyosha> uno gremo
<alyosha> in tip z meco italjanos
<alyosha> se ustavi
<alyosha> na unem izvozu
<alyosha> tam ko še lahko greš nekako nazaj na awtocesto
<alyosha> al pa gres praw wn
<alyosha> in tip tam stoji
<alyosha> in uno mu trobim trobim
<alyosha> in tip neki mi trobi nazaj
<alyosha> staaari
<alyosha> in pol gre u krozno
<alyosha> zmigavec levo in zavija desno vn
<alyosha> učasih praw bi sow za policaja da bi tašnim kretenom ispit pobraw
<alyosha> mamu mu jebem fašistično
<CrazyLemon> ma to od italijanov itak moraš pričakovat
<alyosha> jooooj
<alyosha> zapucaw bi se mu u awto stari
<alyosha> samo ki od zadaj si vedno ti kriw
<alyosha> pa da se jebe
<alyosha> Å¡
<CrazyLemon> js vedno držim 2x varnostno  razdaljo ko vidim italijana :D
<alyosha> kreteni eni
<alyosha> jooj
<alyosha> wes kaj sem studiraw jhz
<alyosha> ti bi lahko meni naredu crash
<alyosha> in daw kupon:D
<alyosha> si za trik:D
<CrazyLemon> ni več kuponov :D
<alyosha> nardimo totalko na mojem awtu in je:D
<alyosha> ma ja no
<alyosha> tko se reče:D
<CrazyLemon> ma sisaj..pol gre meni bonus :D
<alyosha> unih 5% res
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js mam 50% na vse
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> itak greš do agenta in zmuljaš ti da 50:D
<alyosha> no
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> jz sem tudi mew:D
<alyosha> samo sem jih naguzu nisem plačaw nic
<alyosha> tko da je propadlo:DD
<CrazyLemon> ja ma ko narediš crash nemoreš zmuljat :D
<alyosha> unih 5% ti dam jaz pol:D
<CrazyLemon> ma ni 5% :D
<CrazyLemon> to ti gre vse
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> če maš samo en crash
<alyosha> ni tko hudo
<alyosha> ko mas 2 al pa 3 u istem letu
<alyosha> pol je bolj problem:D
<alyosha> mogu bi dobit nekoga res
<CrazyLemon> ma nema veze..ti poberejo prasci vse :D
<alyosha> ki zdj mam awto tko
<alyosha> za hec:d
<alyosha> bi lahko naredu totalko
<CrazyLemon> kupiš cliota ?
<alyosha> ne ne:D
<CrazyLemon> 1.2 ..4 leta star.. 3k €
<alyosha> mam neko tašno warjantno:D
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> no way hose:D
<CrazyLemon> 50k km
<alyosha> nebidaw 3k za tasne awto
<alyosha> za 3k dobim kilo skunje :D
<alyosha> prodam za 5:D
<CrazyLemon> ja..in 12-18 mesecev
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> hahahah:D
<CrazyLemon> "bonus"
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> ne ne 12-120 bolj:D
<alyosha> uglavnem
<alyosha> ne maram cliota jz
<alyosha> sploh
<alyosha> čepraw ni tko slab awtič
<alyosha> ne pije dosti
<alyosha> ne ko to zdj mona ki tankam 20€ nardim 150km
<alyosha> malo vec
<alyosha> in to vozim uno u zizi ful
<alyosha> nikoliveč ko 3k obratov
<alyosha> ..
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> ma kaaašne
<alyosha> gledas kaj poker na Å 1
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> js tankam 20€ naredim cca. 400
<CrazyLemon> (avtoceste)
<alyosha> tipimeli AK in Q10 in dol pade 3,4,8 in pol 10 tip ze vesew in zadnja A:D
<alyosha> ma ti ki šparaš še več:D
<alyosha> kolko ti pije po unem
<alyosha> računalniku tam?
<CrazyLemon> 6.6
<alyosha> pffff
<alyosha> tipa mona
<CrazyLemon> povprečna hitrost 62km/h
<alyosha> meni ispit 8.0 ni Å¡lo ni varjante
<alyosha> hitrost pa nwem se ne spownem
<CrazyLemon> to ti tkoj pove kolko vozim po avtocesti in kolko po mestu :D
<alyosha> samo je res da jz sem vozu samo mestno
<alyosha> nisem sow bolj daleč ko do dekanow eno leto
<alyosha> (ni bil reg. awto)
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm mel povprečno hitrost tam nekje 65km/h ..samo pol sm vozu malo več po mestu in se je spustila
<CrazyLemon> zdej se bo spet zvišala..ko so se začela predavanja :)
<alyosha> ma jz zdj na koncu sem mew porabo 8,6
<alyosha> in mislim da neki 45
<alyosha> samo ni to nujno sploh
<CrazyLemon> ma ni meni problem nabit porabo :D    samo treba Å¡parat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> aaaaaaa
<alyosha> znorew bom
<alyosha> router ko da ma timer unokdaj se resetira
<alyosha> mislim zatrokira:D
<alyosha> usak dan nekje okoli 23:30-23:45 zmrzne
<alyosha> mamu mu jebem
<alyosha> in popowdan okoli 6h učasih
<alyosha> ...
<CrazyLemon> SAKS
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> maybe its lupus
<alyosha> ma stari
<alyosha> in firmware sem daw zdj gor drug
<alyosha> in use
<alyosha> in Å¡e vedno isto sranje
<alyosha> s5 cedlo a? samo zdj  je Å¡turm tam milana resetiraw joooj
<alyosha> sem tu al nisem?:D
<CrazyLemon> sarcoidosis (al kaj je tist shit)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to je vedno
<CrazyLemon> jp :D
<CrazyLemon> in vedno ko to reče veš da ni to :D
<alyosha> samo to mislim da je res največja moznost da dobis
<alyosha> zadnjic sem neki braw
<alyosha> praw obm pogledaw zdj:D
<nafisa> alyosha ... preveč čvekaš :D
<alyosha> ni cudno mona
<alyosha> http://www.zdravniski-nasveti.net/?nStran=forum&temaid=397
<Seniorita> Zdravniški nasveti
<alyosha> Sarkoidoza je redka bolezen neznanega izvora. Značilno je vnetje različnih telesnih organov
<alyosha> nafisa:  mah magari da bi jazbil kriv:D bi usaj vedu kje je problem:D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<nafisa> jst imam pa laringo traheitis
<nafisa> pa hashimoto
<nafisa> :D
<alyosha> vidiš ti:D
<alyosha> niso ti lahke
<CrazyLemon> lulaaaaa mi seeeeee
<Grega> ne it
<nafisa> pol se pa poluli :D
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bom..nisem nor
<nafisa> grega ... sem pokosila okol uhana
<Grega> .. :/
<Grega> ..ok..
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> pridna..bo mama srečna ker je vrtiček pokođen
<CrazyLemon> pokošen*
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> mama?
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ona nima pojma o tej košnji :D
<Grega> CrazyLemon: zdaj ves
<nafisa> mama ne bo več gledala tega vrtička ...
<nafisa> ga je samo takrat, ko je bil brez trave
<Grega> zdaj vemo vsi
<alyosha> ee ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> niso lahke
<CrazyLemon> jah..vrt mora bit urejen..pa trava mora bit pokošena
<CrazyLemon> sej smo vendar v civilizaciji in ne v pragozdu
<nafisa> a pr teb si tud vrt pokosu?
<alyosha> brazilian garden iz di best
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lih danes sm svežo zemljo dal gor
<CrazyLemon> tko da je work in progress
<CrazyLemon> bom pa posadil travo zdj en dan
<alyosha> a tko
<alyosha> te bom prijavu
<alyosha> kr travcosadiš
<alyosha> pff
<nafisa> pr nas tud trava raste
<nafisa> a pr teb ne?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma moraš malo
<CrazyLemon> nafisa mrzlo je..tko da ne še..upamo na bolše čase
<alyosha> ne ne jaz sem še premajhen za tašne stvari
<Grega> sami norci
<alyosha> luda kuča
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> :P
<alyosha> nafisa: s kje si ti sploh? če ni skrivnost':D
<nafisa> a po ekrani nič ne pokosiš trave, če ti zraste?
<nafisa> kej sem?
<nafisa> v kleti
<alyosha> iz kje
<alyosha> ne kje:D
<alyosha> sj če je top secret cia confidential
<alyosha> ni panike
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bom prezivel
<nafisa> LJ
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lepo:D
<alyosha> maste kaj megle?
<alyosha> u torek grem gor
<CrazyLemon> spet greš mumila dilat!
<CrazyLemon> (za policijo je bilo to..da maš spremstvo do lj)
<nafisa> danes je bilo sonce
<nafisa> pa ker sem v kleti ...
<nafisa> brez oken ...
<nafisa> nimam pojma ponavadi, kako je zunaj
<nafisa> sem bolj vampirske narave
<alyosha> ah CrazyLemon  mumila se dilajo na obali ne u lj:D
<alyosha> hehe lepo ane:D
<alyosha> sj u kleti je lepše
<alyosha> je bolj vlažno:d
<alyosha> ne rabiš nič podmazat.D
<CrazyLemon> ja..vlaga..plesen..mozzarella ..mmm
<alyosha> njamiii:DD
<nafisa> mocarela?
<nafisa> o, marija božja
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ste vidl ?
<Sky[x]> http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/specs.html
<Seniorita> Apple - MacBook Pro - Technical specifications of the 15-inch model.
<alyosha> nimamo mi dnarja za take zadeve Sky[x]
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bi pa tkoj uzew enega sponzorskega:D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<nafisa> jst bi tud mela kakega takega sponzorja, ko bi mi to kupu :D
<Grega> delat se spravte!
<Grega> mafia
<nafisa> Grega ... saj veš, kaj mormo ženske nrdit, da kaj takega dobimo
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> sam v jok pa na drevo ...
<nafisa> pa če jim je kaj do nas, nam že nabavijo take igračke :D
<Grega> jaz take kr na drevi pustim
<CrazyLemon> +1
<nafisa> hecam se ... da ne bo kdo mislil, da resno mislim
<nafisa> pol ne bi mela tale zvezek
<CrazyLemon> mi vemo da resno misliš!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> +1
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> bi mela kako pravo mašino
<CrazyLemon> tako k vibrira ane!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> to že mam
<nafisa> ni blo tak drago
<Grega> onega na hiltiju
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak z njo ne moreš ircat!
<Grega> oni je ql
<CrazyLemon> multitasking girl..multitasking!
<CrazyLemon> haha..hilti :D
<Grega> a nisi vido?
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> hilti? sm vidu že ja..ampak ne v vodoravnem položaju :D
<nafisa> o, marija
<Grega> ooooh, bang bang bang bang
<nafisa> gang bang?
<Grega> ..ok.. :/
<nafisa> a mi lahko kdo pove ... od kod mi je v brskalniku se kr en youtube odpru???
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uilg4osWvzI
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Fun Lovin&#39; Criminals - The King Of New York
<nafisa> :S
<alyosha> to te je CrazyLemon  shackal pa odpira neki sigurno
<alyosha> on je tak
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> :shy:
<CrazyLemon> Uporabnik  XXXXXX XXXXX  Stanje na kontu:  2,00 EUR
<nafisa> zihr?
<CrazyLemon> hud!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> nared mi uslugo pa drugič kako epico daj ...
<nafisa> al pa kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> epico?
<nafisa> epica
<CrazyLemon> naj uganem..metal? :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kašno ti je to stanje
<alyosha> bančno?:d
<CrazyLemon> alyosha e-stave :D
<nafisa> goth
<CrazyLemon> so mi podarili 2€ :$
<nafisa> evanescence ... je tud ok
<nafisa> sem prov sploh napisala?
<CrazyLemon> neki takega ja
<CrazyLemon> ceprav..a so oni sploh se aktualni ?
<CrazyLemon> nism ze dolg nic novega slisal
<alyosha> haha tip igra e.stave:D gambler en:D
<alyosha> jz sem pa na pokru skuru use moram naložiz gor s5 jebemjih:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej sm ti reku
<Grega> jaz sem tud spokeriral vse :> pa ne upam vec nalozit :>
<CrazyLemon> in nisem e-stav že dolgo uporabljal :)
<CrazyLemon> sm pa enkrat sam 5€ zafurau..prek monete
<CrazyLemon> pol sm odnehal :D
<CrazyLemon> in zdej so se spomnili name ter mi podarili 2€ :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ta moneta jebe res:D
<alyosha> če nebi blo nebi nalozu:D
<CrazyLemon> ma zakon je
<nafisa> no ... kdo mi je YT odpru????
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sm z moneto plačal parking
<CrazyLemon> pokličeš telefonsko..daš telefon blizu ..and thats it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> moneto uporabljam odkar obstaja
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne..ker sm bil prej na simobilu
<CrazyLemon> in zdej razmišljam da bi šou nazaj! :)
<bogdanov> sta ima
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov !
<CrazyLemon> zrihtaj mi 1gb ddr400
<CrazyLemon> za 10€ :D
<bogdanov> ha
<bogdanov> sanjaj
<CrazyLemon> dej ne kakaj no...i know you can do it
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tam ti ram sam prah nabira..js bi ga pa uporabljal :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e vrnem ti nazaj 2x256 ddr400 :D
<bogdanov> 20
<bogdanov> pa pjd kupt
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  na simobilu je tudi moneta
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov raje pol dam 30€ pa kupim 2x 1gb jebote
<bogdanov> jaja
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zdej je..prej ko sm bil pa ni blo :)
<alyosha> kdaj je to prej?
<alyosha> 12 let nazaj':D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov res..na slo-tech en tip prodaja
<bogdanov> vem
<CrazyLemon> alyosha cca. 16mescev nazaj :)
<alyosha> mmm nwem nwem takrat je ze bla
<nafisa> no ... epico čakam
<alyosha> ker sem jaz nabiw monete preveč
<alyosha> sem tankaw na 24/7
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni ne..cca eno leto nazaj so začeli pri simobilu
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<alyosha> mozno no lih takrat enkrat
<alyosha> ki vem da nimam naročnine ze 1leto:D je mamica zdj plačala:D
<alyosha> 400€ majku jim jebem
<CrazyLemon> u jebote :D
<alyosha>  ma nikoli več naročnine
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> vedno me zajebejo
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> madona ,,,
<nafisa> kaj si pa delal s telefonom??????????
<alyosha> sj ti pravim
<alyosha> tankal:D
<CrazyLemon> hmm..
<alyosha> pa naročnina pa pogovori
<CrazyLemon> Simobilovi naročniki odslej lahko plačujejo tudi z Moneto
<CrazyLemon> Znanost in tehnologije - četrtek, 04.06.2009 16:18
<CrazyLemon> očitno se motim :D
<alyosha> in Å¡e to je blo za neke 2 - 3 mesce
<alyosha> + obresti
<alyosha> 400€
<alyosha> smradci
<nafisa> imam naročnino od 16. leta ...
<nafisa> in nikoli nisem mela računa za pogovore čez 22 €
<alyosha> ohh
<nafisa> z naročnino vred
<alyosha> moj osebni rekord je 2 mesca za poredoma
<alyosha> 1. 96.000sit
<alyosha> 2. 94.000sit:D
<nafisa> edino, ko sem bila v grčiji ... je blo 14.000 sit
<alyosha> ko smo bli na nizozemskem 2 meca zaporedoma
<alyosha> mesca
<alyosha> in pol sem komaj zvedu da je bil sms 200sit:D
<nafisa> v turčiji sem pa mela 2000 sit na kartici pa jih nisem porabla
<alyosha> minuta pa nekh 250
<alyosha> meni ni Å¡lo to nikoli
<alyosha> zato mam pa zdj na kartice:D
<alyosha> Å¡e to sem kupu une ki so ble u smrklji:DD
<alyosha> 2,5€ dal za revijo
<nafisa> ej, ker operater pa ima najceneje?
<alyosha> in dobu not kartico z 222min in 222smsji
<alyosha> ful je odvisno
<alyosha> kaj rabiš
<alyosha> pa koga klicariš
<nafisa> rabim za sms-e
<nafisa> klical bojo drugi mene
<alyosha> jaz mam u imeniku 80% simobil tako da se mi absolutno splača simobil
<alyosha> smsji pa nevem res
<alyosha> simobil mislim da ma 5c?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ti to veš ki maš naročnino:D
<CrazyLemon> pol si vzameš tak paket z SMSi pa je :)
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a mas 512
<alyosha> na kartice to Halo je 15c
<nafisa> ja, pol simobil sms?
<bogdanov> sam na p4
<CrazyLemon> alyosha js mam 1001 sms brezplačno :)
<alyosha> ti ki si hud:DD
<alyosha> nafisa:  widis ja ta orto paket
<alyosha> je hud
<nafisa> sem nekej gledala na netu
<CrazyLemon> sej zdej bom skenslal to naročnino :)
<alyosha> maš use ušteto za 10 al 15€
<nafisa> ne na naročnino!
<alyosha> aja kartice
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kako misliš 512 na p4 ?
<alyosha> to maš pa nekomožnost pri simobilu
<alyosha> Halo
<alyosha> sms
<alyosha> 5c
<nafisa> aha
<alyosha> samo so pol pogovori dragi
<nafisa> superca
<nafisa> ne rabim pogovorov
<alyosha> al pa opcija da maš pogovore 5c
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> kok pa mas
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> pa so sms dragi
<nafisa> me bojo drugi klical
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ql je to pol ja
<alyosha> mislim da pod 5c bo težka
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov trenutno je v pcju 1x 512 in 1x 256 ddr400
<nafisa> a to morem it na simobil pa rečem to?
<nafisa> kolk je pa simkartica?
<bogdanov> odstran
<CrazyLemon> mam pa še pred sabo še eno palčko 256 ddr400
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> 256
<bogdanov> pa dj 512
<bogdanov> se notr
<bogdanov> ce mas
<bogdanov> sam 2 reze
<alyosha> ma mislim da to lahko na uskai bencinski
<alyosha> dobiš kartico
<bogdanov> itak 2gb
<alyosha> in pol kličeš gor
<bogdanov> u p4
<nafisa> ne, simkartico?
<alyosha> in jim rečeš
<bogdanov> nebos
<bogdanov> izkorisu
<alyosha> da ti uklopijo
<bogdanov> ker je proc presvoh
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> 1gb cez glavo
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sej ti pravim..js bi sam Å¡e 1gb :)
<nafisa> hmmm ...
<alyosha> ja ja sim maš na bencinski
<alyosha> isto stane kot na simobilu
<bogdanov> kup
<bogdanov> unedva
<nafisa> bom raje Å¡la kr tja pa mi bojo takoj uklopli?
<bogdanov> 2x 1gb
<bogdanov> za 30eu
<bogdanov> pa men prodj
<bogdanov> za 10eu
<alyosha> verjetno da ja
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> 1gb
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> še njih tam prašaš pa ti povejo najbolse
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov haha..sisaj :D
<alyosha> usaj mogli bi no ni pa nujno:d
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> tny
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> 2x 1gb
<bogdanov> patriot
<alyosha> np
<bogdanov> 400
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> znx, alyosha
<CrazyLemon> ti prodam pol za 20€ 1gb + 2x 256 ddr400 :D
<nafisa> tnx*****************************
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> 15
<bogdanov> pasva
<bogdanov> zmenena
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> 20 pa še lupčka daš tako kot nafisa dala alyoshi !
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> ok
<bogdanov> ce dobim Å¡e
<bogdanov> bj
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> jz tudi jz tudi:D
<CrazyLemon> to se zmeni z nafiso
<CrazyLemon> !
<nafisa> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ti se zmen
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> ma oba naenkrat bo ona zrihtala
<nafisa> jst ne smem fafat drugim ko mojmu
<CrazyLemon> to je pis of kejk za njo
<alyosha> CrazyPimp
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> dj slikj svojga
<bogdanov> bom jst a4
<bogdanov> skopirov
<bogdanov> pasi prlepu na faco
<bogdanov> ok?
<nafisa> saj vem, da znam dobr fafat ... sam tipi baje najbolš fafajo
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> loool
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> men ni usec
<bogdanov> k on nepogoltne
<bogdanov> drgac je ok
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<alyosha> hahahhaha
<nafisa> looooool
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> ta crazy
<CrazyLemon> kje si mene kle najdu jebat u glavo
<alyosha> a te ni sram da delaš napol neki
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej boš platu 25€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> placam
<bogdanov> ce bos govtu!
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> :ha
<CrazyLemon> nisem ti js nafisa! a veš!
<bogdanov> hehe :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-25
<nafisa> ej, jst ne fafam za keš!
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> sj crazy
<CrazyLemon> kdo je omenjal keš
<bogdanov> tud ne
<CrazyLemon> kaj je teb
<bogdanov> on za ram
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> use zastonj:D
<alyosha> hahah
<alyosha> 1GB!
<bogdanov> hh
<alyosha> veš ti kok je to:D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov da bi ti ves ram crknu in pol mene prosu da ti prodam 256 ddr400
<CrazyLemon> !
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> mam lihj
<bogdanov> zalogo
<bogdanov> zato
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ni druge..vzem strapon in pokaž  tema fantoma kako se 'kara' :))))
<alyosha> oo ne:D no go:D
<nafisa> jaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> ker bo prvi?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov bo prvi
<CrazyLemon> on je neki glasen
<alyosha> nafisa:  to ti bomo zrihtal mi tu enega obalnega:D
<alyosha> Bruno is his name:D
<CrazyLemon> looool
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> mah crazy
<alyosha> on bi bil tudi z zensko z strop-on-om zadovoljen
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zdej se ti neki tle delaš kot da ti nisi bil pri njemu :)))
<bogdanov> kva se mazs
<bogdanov> zdj vn
<bogdanov> za 1gb
<bogdanov> sj bos sam
<bogdanov> po ure fafu
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ves da praw nikoli:D
<nafisa> ka pa men se zdi, da pr kranju ...
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej ne glumi..ko vam je bruno pustu da pohate in igrate igrice pri njemu :)))
<nafisa> en tip s kolegico nateguje ...
<nafisa> češ da če prestanejo naloge pr njemu, da lahko pridejo do nje
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ne ne to so bli andro brdar in gang...nisem jaz zivel u kp se takrat:D
<nafisa> še noben ni pršu do nje
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> nafisa:  kašne to naloge
<nafisa> ja, gay BDSM naravnane
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kaj misliš kakšne..glumiš magarca dokler te tip guzi :))))))
<alyosha> :DDD
<alyosha> jebeš to pol:D
<alyosha> sem mislu da g amoraš premagat u čovek ne jezi se:D
<alyosha> alpa u črnem petru:D
<CrazyLemon> sej je neki takega
<CrazyLemon> samo BSDM verzija
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> hahaha:d
<alyosha> lol
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> on te jebe ti pa se ne smeš jezit
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<alyosha> hahahhaha
<alyosha> ma kašne
<alyosha> zadnjic sem vidu oglas
<alyosha> tip išče tipa da mu jebe curo
<alyosha> kao njej darilo za rojstni dan
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> mjbi
<bogdanov> je grda
<alyosha> škrtoc reši use tašne probleme:D
<CrazyLemon> upam da uporabljaš bio vrečko..ker ta ne onesnažuje okolja!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ne ne uni od kruha
<alyosha> je papirnat
<alyosha> d best
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> tako ja..da lahko diha :D
<alyosha> naravni materjali pa to
<nafisa> a pol treba kontracepcijske, ne kondomov?
<alyosha> oboje!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to moaš bit hud ko kolega
<alyosha> beka mu zanosila
<alyosha> in uno ga prašamo
<alyosha> pa kaj je mela tabletke al kaj
<alyosha> in on ne
<alyosha> pa kaj kondoma nisi mew
<alyosha> in on ne
<alyosha> ma smo gledali po koledarju
<alyosha> da niso bli uni dnevi kao
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> in ful začuden
<alyosha> kako je zanosila
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol..jebeš ti to
<CrazyLemon> js niti kontracepcijskim nism verjeu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma človek ničč to ne valja:D
<CrazyLemon> enkrat je bla kriza..sm že mislu da bom biu foter
<CrazyLemon> ampak hvala bogu..nisem :D
<alyosha> nafisa:  edina 100% je u ritko:D
<alyosha> pff res hvalabogu
<CrazyLemon> prav uno..prosiš boga naj začne krvavet..hahahaha :D
<alyosha> hahahha:D
<nafisa> jaoooooo
<nafisa> ja no ... jst se v rit nič ne pritožujem
<CrazyLemon> jebeš tak lajf..ko gledaš če boš preživeu al ne :D
<alyosha> zadnjic sem bil u lekarni in so ble eno 2 srčkane mladoletnice:D
<alyosha> so piršle po jutranjo tabletko:d
<CrazyLemon> haha..divja noč za obe :D
<alyosha> nafisa:  vidiš pa je rešen problem:D
<CrazyLemon> zakaj nisi reku "kurvate se jeli bre" :)))
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> ma praw da nebi mew cure bi sow za njimi en giro:d
<alyosha> pa jih kao srečaw slučajno:D
<alyosha> gremo na drink:D
<alyosha> jebemih
<alyosha> Å¡e so ble dobre
<nafisa> ej, a ta lekarna je bla v kopru?
<alyosha> sladke mlade:D
<alyosha> jp
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> bacje
<CrazyLemon> nafisa zdej boš rekla da poznaš te dve mladoletnice :D
<nafisa> ej, ni mladoletna, če je blo v kopru
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> je bla moja kolegica
<alyosha> ma ja no mladoletna se samo tko reče:D
<CrazyLemon> evo..kaj sm reku :)))
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ble so okoli 18
<alyosha> mogoče več mogoče manj
<alyosha> tam tam
<nafisa> pred kratkim šele nedolžnost zgubla, no
<alyosha> samo nwem
<alyosha> to je blotko
<alyosha> kasno leto nazaj lahko
<alyosha> mogoče manj no
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> aja ... sem mislila, da zdaj ...
<CrazyLemon> a tip govori "zadnjič"
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<nafisa> cirka 2 tedna
<alyosha> ma meni je use zadnjič:d
<CrazyLemon> tudi ti človek znaš ustrelit :D
<alyosha> od učiraj do  let:D
<CrazyLemon> prav maš lovske :))))
<alyosha> 5 let
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> nimam občutka za čas preveč
<nafisa> jst bi mogla spat
<nafisa> moj bo hud :)
<alyosha> eh zdj
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa pretepi ga
<nafisa> mi je že ov 22h reku, naj grem
<alyosha> sj ste neki sado mazo
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<nafisa> ne, on bo mene
<alyosha> ahh zdj
<alyosha> kašna si ti to da te tip pretepe
<CrazyLemon> pol pa le pojdi če ti je reku da moraš ob 22h it spat!
<alyosha> nemoraš to tko
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ja, saj sva zmenjena, da če nisem pridna, me lahko sankcionira
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dobiš pest u rito?:D
<nafisa> ja
<CrazyLemon> upam da fant ni kuhar
<CrazyLemon> :S
<alyosha> ne verjamem
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> zakaj?
<nafisa> saj za to se uporabljajo latex rokavice
<nafisa> pa rit more bit sklistirana
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno ne verjamem
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> prove it:p
<nafisa> boli mene, kaj ti verjameš
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> glavno da sama vem
<CrazyLemon> najbolše da ti nafisa to demonstrira alyosha ..da boš verjeu
<alyosha> tko se govori:D
<CrazyLemon> samo sklistiraj rit
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> hahahhaha
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> ne hvala:D
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> saj mam par mm manjšo dlan ko moj fotr, no
<nafisa> boš vidu, kako se čuti
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nebi jaz to:D tudi če maš rokavičke:p
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> mam ... kere hočeš ...
<nafisa> rumene, bele, vijolčne ...
<alyosha> ne hvala:D
<CrazyLemon> bele pri alyoshi uporabi..da vidiš če se je dobro sklistriral
<CrazyLemon> :P
<nafisa> mam tud latex kiklco ... sam jo boš spravu gor samo, če si suh
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> hmmm to bi mogoče še šlo:d
<nafisa> pa eno latex majico ...
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..prvo mu daš gor kiklco
<CrazyLemon> potem pa Å¡e roko v rit
<nafisa> tista je malo večja
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> da zgleda kot shemale barby
<CrazyLemon> on a stick
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> loool
<bogdanov> kup kdo
<bogdanov> dual core 2000mhz
<bogdanov> 2gb rama
<bogdanov> plata
<bogdanov> ?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  od kje tebi use te ideje?
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> bogdanov:  nidnarja:/
<alyosha> recesija
<CrazyLemon> alyosha i have a big brain :>
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  or a big ass?:D
<nafisa> and lots of imagination
<CrazyLemon> that too :(
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> dej dej limonca
<nafisa> k men prideš
<CrazyLemon> alyosha sej bom shujšau no :D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> zdj
<nafisa> te bom dala na tekaško stezo
<bogdanov> sm mu reku
<bogdanov> da nj
<bogdanov> zacne
<bogdanov> rolatz
<bogdanov> zdj rola
<bogdanov> za ritko
<bogdanov> HAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> nafisa js raje zunaj tečem ..kot pa v istem prostoru :D
<alyosha> ahahhahha:D
<Sky[x]> bogdanov: si vidu nove apple ? :>
<bogdanov> skyx legenda ne
<bogdanov> link? :)
<nafisa> saj če si zun, si tut v istem prostori
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma sem mislu asshole no:D
<nafisa> dddddddddddddd
<alyosha> sem s enarobe izrazu
<CrazyLemon> nafisa true..ampak ta prostor se spreminja
<CrazyLemon> medtem tist kjer je tekaška steza se ne :)
<nafisa> saj ti lahko dam projektor zraven
<alyosha> haahha:D
<alyosha> lab mouse:D
<nafisa> pa boš gledu, kako se platn spreminja
<CrazyLemon> ko smo že pri tem...kupi kdo hišni fitness + sobno kolo? :D
<CrazyLemon> 200€ :D
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ne rabim
<nafisa> mam boksarsko vrečo
<nafisa> Å¡tango
<alyosha> mi ne rabimo tega mi smo vitki:D
<nafisa> tekaško stezo ...
<nafisa> tangice prbite na zidu ...
<alyosha> pa nafisa  ti si cela Å¡portnica:D
<nafisa> od kolegic gole fotke kot slike na steni ...
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> daj ti te slike tu u skupnost
<alyosha> mi radi gledamo gole fotke kolegic
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> sajnjaj
<CrazyLemon> lej jo kako je nesramna :/
<alyosha> to bom pol..po dolgih letih:D
<alyosha> sividu a
<nafisa> pridi sem pa vidi
<nafisa> na net pa ne bom objavljala
<nafisa> ker nism jst gor
<nafisa> tangice se pa lahko preko skypa vidi :)
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sime spomnla da moram skype upalit:D
<nafisa> no, vse je za nekaj dobro
<nafisa> vidiš
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ee ja
<nafisa> saj je v programskem središču
<alyosha> mam na namizju bliznico:d
<nafisa> pol pa ga že maš
<nafisa> no
<alyosha> pa tudi sem zrihtal da bi se mogu sma upalit ko rebootam samo neki nisem dobro ustimaw:D
<nafisa> kaj pol govoriš
<alyosha> <alyosha> sime spomnla da moram skype upalit:D
<nafisa> kako pa skype neki ne dobr uštimaš?
<alyosha> upalit ne instalirat
<alyosha> to da ko se računalnik resetira da se sam zažene to ni dobro uštimano
<alyosha> ker ne dela
<nafisa> ja, zakaj si pa to naštelu?
<nafisa> saj po defoltu se ne
<alyosha> rad bi da se prizge skype ko prizgem laptop
<alyosha> ker čene vednopoazbim
<nafisa> ajaaaa
<alyosha> in sem probal nardit to...sem celo neki naredu...ampak ne deluje
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> jst pa ne pozabim
<nafisa> desktop pa ... pozabim da imam :D
<alyosha> ahh to pa so posledice:D
<nafisa> vse delam kar preko menija
<nafisa> na winsih sem isto mela
<alyosha> ma jz mam lih une 3 bliznice ki rabim
<nafisa> prazen desktop
<alyosha> za ostalo je pa terminal
<alyosha> ee ja
<alyosha> zdj moram pa na internetu iskat
<alyosha> slike od golih "kolegic"
<alyosha> ker nafisa  noče dat nobene slike
<alyosha> :(
<nafisa> tehleh ne boš našel
<nafisa> ker niso na netu
<alyosha> sj so kašne druge
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lah so od koga drugega:D
<nafisa> moje pa so ... sam niso javne ...
<alyosha> opa
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> we like that kind of girls:D
<nafisa> muahahaha
<nafisa> morm lulat it
<alyosha> brezveze to:D
<alyosha> itak boš pol mogla it spet
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> pridni bodte, da vas ne bom pol z desktopom mogla po glavi
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/63/l_bd9f81b92b5456b29267a1654f768d4b.jpg
<bogdanov> eo
<bogdanov> nafiso
<bogdanov> :SS
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> nasisa bolj:d
<nafisa> nisem jst
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ke mas
<bogdanov> sasko
<bogdanov> te dni
<bogdanov> a ji nepustis
<bogdanov> vec
<bogdanov> na irca?
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> ahh nafisa  sem ze mislu:d
<alyosha> prej je bla neki
<alyosha> pa je Å¡la
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov sej je bla danes
<alyosha> šaška:D
<alyosha> samoje pa res da je bolj malo te dni
<alyosha> kje jo skrivaš crazy
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> hmau
<bogdanov> vec
<bogdanov> crazyija
<bogdanov> nau
<bogdanov> k on tud
<CrazyLemon> jah..nafisa ji dela konkurenco :D
<bogdanov> nau smeu
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> ta crazy
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> evo vam nafiso
<CrazyLemon> http://s3prod.weheartit.netdna-cdn.com/images/1051809/686524749_51d21c7a44_thumb.jpg?1259326434
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sebe
<bogdanov> pa nis
<bogdanov> pokazu
<bogdanov> si raj
<bogdanov> odrezu vn
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> pizda zgleda
<bogdanov> bom jst
<bogdanov> mogu
<bogdanov> cmoki
<bogdanov> prpelat
<bogdanov> damo saj
<bogdanov> gledal
<bogdanov> slikce
<bogdanov> stelim babam kle ni nc
<bogdanov> :))))))
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> ee ja:D
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> dej da vidim to cmoki
<bogdanov> alpa un kvaj bla ze
<CrazyLemon> nism je Å¡e vidu..vsaj zdi se mi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> napis
<bogdanov> u face
<bogdanov> tjasa votka cmoki
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> desna crna
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> samo to je staro že:d
<bogdanov> alyosha
<CrazyLemon> ma bogdanov taprava zate :D
<bogdanov> jah dobr
<bogdanov> zate
<bogdanov> nepoznam
<bogdanov> nubene
<bogdanov> 14
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> sj je lahko 16
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> zate
<bogdanov> lah
<bogdanov> frikico
<bogdanov> zrihtamo
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kvaj bla
<bogdanov> una
<bogdanov> dobra z irca
<bogdanov> cipa
<bogdanov> '
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> kot da je sam ena blaa
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> ves kero mislm
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> prov velik
<CrazyLemon> ne vem :D
<bogdanov> JIH NI BLO HUDIH
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> dobr
<alyosha> frikica to mi je znano
<bogdanov> usak ma svoj ukus
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> samo itak so use one znane:D
<bogdanov> una ks jo vrebu
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem lulat!
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> pff ta CrazyLemon  ponavlja za nafiso
<bogdanov> nafisa
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> se Å¡e nis
<bogdanov> spraznla
<bogdanov> ahah
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> zenske majo neki velik pa počasn mehur
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj praviš ta votka cmoki
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> ma slike al kako?
<alyosha> sj ni slaba ona.d
<bogdanov> :)))))))
<alyosha> kolko je to staro?:D
<bogdanov> 23-24
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> ja no sj pol bi še blo:D zgleda starejša
<bogdanov> Rojen/a: 25. november 1985
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> jz pa ne vidim tega ker ni moja prijatlca:DD
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> sem brala, kaj ste pisal
<nafisa> niso prave fotke
<alyosha> kako ne noo
<alyosha> ah dj dj
<bogdanov> http://www.google.si/images?hl=sl&q=nafisa&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1152&bih=674
<Seniorita> nafisa - Iskanje Google
<bogdanov> ni slaba
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> oona je ta prva
<CrazyLemon> z rdečo piko
<alyosha> kaj ti si dol nafisa  iz mehike in to?
<alyosha> lol
<bogdanov> http://www.campuslol.com/images/main/Mar-7-Nafisa-Teague.jpg
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hindu scena:D
<nafisa> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQFcXDcdqRlVU12DIdXJVBACQo86XhEtdNvGuQVcQzUNf-zqscY
<nafisa> to je pod rezultati :D
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kera je Å¡e cipa bla ?? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej me res zanima
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> a te je piču komar?:D
<bogdanov> zanc
<bogdanov> simi ti reku
<bogdanov> kva pa
<bogdanov> ice-luna
<Sky[x]> http://www.mimovrste.com/
<Seniorita> mimovrste=)
<bogdanov> woops tema
<bogdanov> HAHA
<bogdanov> team*
<CrazyLemon> lol? :D
<Sky[x]> nov dizajn majo :)
<CrazyLemon> te ne poznam :D
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> n00bika
<bogdanov> aj bla
<bogdanov> ta cipa
<bogdanov> grda lepa
<bogdanov> ?
<CrazyLemon> hm..men  zgleda čist enako kot prej :D
<alyosha> ma meni tudi Sky[x]
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pizda to mi je use znano
<CrazyLemon> hm..n00bika.. men se zdi da ni bla neka lepotica :)
<alyosha> s kje so te frikice pa n00bike
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> mah toso
<bogdanov> mb
<bogdanov> semi zdi
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> hmm
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kera je bla una no
<bogdanov> PIZDA
<CrazyLemon> pa ti meni povej jebote
<CrazyLemon> kaj js vem
<bogdanov> ces
<bogdanov> mi ti
<bogdanov> reku
<bogdanov> :s
<nafisa> ej ... mene so tagal na gotki, k me sploh ni gor :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sividla ti
<alyosha> toži jih
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov js? hm..ne spomnem see :S
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> pizda nevem
<alyosha> ehh
<alyosha> itka nimaste slike
<alyosha> tako da nima smisla:D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> če pa mate sliko pa ime ni pomembno:D
<bogdanov> as ti res
<bogdanov> anis
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> nicm
<bogdanov> sm mislu
<alyosha> :d
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/cmoki?ref=ts#!/profile.php?id=646853508
<bogdanov> HAHA
<Seniorita> Tjasa Votka Cmoki | Facebook
<nafisa> ma, ne morem
<nafisa> če je poročilo iz tujine
<bogdanov> tega je
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zgarbu
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> a ti poznas
<bogdanov> filipa
<alyosha> :DDD
<bogdanov> filxa
<bogdanov> :D
<alyosha> a to je ta od crazyja al kaj?
<alyosha> ki ga tko skriva?
<alyosha> nafisa:  kaj je iz tujine??
<nafisa> saj limonca mi lahko gre gledat, kero fotko mam odprto ...
<nafisa> ma poročilo iz tujine je ...
<nafisa> ne morem jih tožit, če sem bla na tistem
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :)))
<alyosha> aja tam smo Å¡e:D
<nafisa> aja, saj mate moj FB
<nafisa> bemu sunac
<CrazyLemon> kako ti js lahko grem gledaat?
<nafisa> zakaj ne pogledate rtam?
<alyosha> jebemti ta FB je tko čudn
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kako bidim vse ki so lajkali ubuntu.si
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš
<CrazyLemon> samo js lahko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> gay
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> jebiga :D
<alyosha> bomo to drugače rešli:D
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> zurka
<bogdanov> u
<bogdanov> topu
<bogdanov> a je?
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<nafisa> lepo se mejte
<nafisa> jst mam žurko doma
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> pa nc navabla
<nafisa> i will wach how others have a sex again
<alyosha> samo res
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> ti svojmu
<bogdanov> rec da nj gre
<bogdanov> pa pridemo mi
<bogdanov> sj bomo kartal
<alyosha> bomo mu plačali dopust:D
<alyosha> vikend paket:D
<nafisa> ja, vstopnina je ... pa nad 20 let
<CrazyLemon> sj njega ne bo dokler bo ona gledala kako drugi delajo :D
<CrazyLemon> "delajo"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> mislim da smo tu usi nad 20:D
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> aja?
<alyosha> tudi kaj več:D
<nafisa> ne verjamem ... dokler osebne ne preverim :D
<alyosha> kaj pol ga boš poslala na dopust al ne
<CrazyLemon> in neki manj
<CrazyLemon> :$
<alyosha> hehehe:D
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> aja sj res
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma 17
<nafisa> ja, sam kaj bo pol, ko bo moj na dopustu?
<alyosha> on bo doma ostal
<nafisa> jst hočem z njim it
<CrazyLemon> alyosha to govoriš kot da je to neki slabegaa :(
<nafisa> pa moje dve bejbiki verjetno tud
<alyosha> ja sj ne
<alyosha> samo nemoraš na party ane
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> je lepo povedala da moraš met več ko 20
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> boš mogu še 3 leta počakat pa bo
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jst sm
<bogdanov> 15
<bogdanov> al u gacama
<CrazyLemon> ma sej sm velik fant za 17letnika
<bogdanov> je
<alyosha> ja ne noo zdj
<bogdanov> 22
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> sploh se ne bo vedlo!
<nafisa> mucki ... načeloma ne spuščamo noter do 25
<alyosha> sj bi jaz osebne fejk porihtal z aus eno
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov misliš lih obratno :))
<nafisa> pa Å¡e vstopnina je predraga
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> crazy
<nafisa> če vam je za ram težko dat
<nafisa> ;D
<bogdanov> dobr ti ves
<bogdanov> :)))))
<alyosha> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> nafisa težko ja!
<alyosha> ta crazy res:D
<CrazyLemon> trdo zaslužen denar!
<alyosha> nafisa:  kolko je ulaz?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> več kot 2 rama skupi
<nafisa> brez skrbi :D
<alyosha> pol s5 ni tko hudo:D
<bogdanov> mam
<bogdanov> dost ramov!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha če si punca je đabe
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ja, to je res
<nafisa> za ženske je zastonj
<alyosha> ma ne ne nebi jaz da me kdo napada.D
<nafisa> za pare je pa 2 rama za moj komp
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa za pare je 50%
<alyosha> bom rajsijaz napadaw:D
<CrazyLemon> tko da uleti s punco
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> za tipe je pa 4 rame za moj komp
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj to 100?
<alyosha> nespomenm se kasen so meli deal prej:D
<nafisa> ZA MOJ KOMP
<alyosha> za rame
<bogdanov> jst dam
<bogdanov> 8ramov
<bogdanov> sam
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> daje pol
<bogdanov> dabl
<bogdanov> ura?
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<nafisa> ah ... dejte no
<nafisa> nista vi za to
<nafisa> vi kr u topa pejdte
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> ehh zdj
<nafisa> jst bom pa doma ostala
<CrazyLemon> top je top!
<bogdanov> ker minus
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> prvo nas naudusi pol pa nič
<alyosha> :
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> sj
<bogdanov> bomo
<bogdanov> mi pol
<bogdanov> iz topa
<bogdanov> prsli
<bogdanov> neskrb
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<nafisa> ja, ob kolkih pa zaklučte v topu?
<alyosha> mene mami do 11h pusti
<alyosha> pol pa moram domov
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> sj bos
<bogdanov> reku
<nafisa> ok, pol ti odpadeš
<bogdanov> da pr kolegu
<bogdanov> prespis
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> aja sj reS te so ble popularne fu:D
<alyosha> ful:D
<alyosha> prespim pri kolegu:DD
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> no, ob kolkih zaklučte s topom?
<alyosha> pol pa na kašni awtobusni od 5h do 10h zjutraj:D
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> nevem
<bogdanov> kdaj ns
<bogdanov> bos
<bogdanov> prsla
<bogdanov> iskt
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> jst pršla iskat?
<nafisa> s čim?
<bogdanov> s kolesam
<CrazyLemon> s straponom
<nafisa> mojimi Å¡kornji?
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> mi mo pa gonil
<alyosha> lol
<bogdanov> cimhitreje
<nafisa> nimam kolesa
<nafisa> ker ga ne smem met
<alyosha> bo crazy uzel mamiawto
<alyosha> pa bo peljal
<nafisa> otročki ...
<nafisa> dejte
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> used se gor na štang bova hitrej domov pršla..dej noge gor v lufta da bom pelu kok se da da daaaaa ..neki takega je komad :D
<nafisa> saj boste bejbike lahko gledal v topu
<bogdanov> hahaha
<alyosha> hahahhaha:d
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> mi taodrasli bomo mel pa svojo fešto
<alyosha> hahahhaha:D
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> tm
<bogdanov> smo use
<alyosha> vi taodrasli kr mejte.D
<bogdanov> ze sprobal
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> taodrasli ste pa hudi
<nafisa> tuki so že tud vse sprobal
<nafisa> sam kdo drug :D
<CrazyLemon> js upam da bom js v vaših letih
<CrazyLemon> tudi tko hud
<CrazyLemon> pa s straponom okol hodu
<CrazyLemon> :$
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> večina žensk tukej sexa že 20 let najmanj
<alyosha> lol
<upd> dobro jutro :)
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> bo povedu
<bogdanov> daj jebov
<alyosha> pozdravljen
<bogdanov> dons u kmsju
<bogdanov> 3
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> lepo
<upd> heh ne ne, glih zbudu se heh
<nafisa> pol pa kr nej tam jebe bejbe
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> upd pa zakaj vse pokvaaris
<CrazyLemon> :(
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> sam pa mel sanje da sem jebal v diskaču
<CrazyLemon> e to to!
<alyosha> no
<alyosha> to je z eneki
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> a je bil KMS!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> al si bil v topu?? :D
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> sam pol sva na wc-ju padal pa sm zbudu se
<alyosha> u sanjah je boljl kombinacija:D
<upd> ei ne vem kje je blo
<upd> padla*
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> pol
<bogdanov> si ti stara
<bogdanov> mašina
<nafisa> saj se ne bom mela nič boljše kot vi ...
<bogdanov> se lah na teb
<bogdanov> ucimo
<bogdanov> vajenci?
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> sm gostitlca ...
<alyosha> ja sj lih gledam
<CrazyLemon> stara koka..mastna supa
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> nafisa da je neki stara če se 20 let ze jebe
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> pol to meni ni ql
<nafisa> fukat ne smem več ... tako da ...
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> sj jiv naredu
<nafisa> ok ... ženske mi ostanejo
<bogdanov> dokument
<bogdanov> daj 20
<bogdanov> stara
<bogdanov> ok?
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bomo porihtal use
<alyosha> photoshom rox:D
<alyosha> photoshop
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> jebemti tipke:D
<nafisa> samo s povabilom organizatorja lahko pridete noter
<nafisa> kje ga pa imate?
<bogdanov> 8
<bogdanov> ramov?
<nafisa> to ni povabilo :D
<alyosha> bo CrazyLemon  te shackal pa bo zrihtal povabila
<alyosha> od gostitelce:D
<CrazyLemon> js mam moj strapon v torbi s straponi
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> lol
<CrazyLemon> a je to dovolj veliko povabilo ??
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> maš naslov pa telefonsko?
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> mam
<alyosha> ti pravim to CrazyLemon  use zrihta
<alyosha> on je geek
<nafisa> nimaš
<bogdanov> ma ne on ma ze
<bogdanov> 30 let
<nafisa> ker ni na mojo cifro :D
<bogdanov> vaj!
<CrazyLemon> DO NOT FUCK WITH A GEEK WITH A STRAPON!
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<nafisa> kaj ... me boš s strepom pofuku?
<nafisa> ti tvoj Å¡e ne stoji dost?
<CrazyLemon> ah kje..s tem te bom po glavi tepu
<alyosha> http://www.ladyapps.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/geek2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> čemu bi te s straponom fuku kaj ti je
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> dj dj otroci eni
<alyosha> tu se norca delate
<nafisa> me spominja na miheliča ... al kako se viljan piše ... ta za osnove programiranja na FRI
<CrazyLemon> uuu
<CrazyLemon> danes bo love the 80's party!
<CrazyLemon> a gremo fantje!!
<alyosha> opa
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> kje to?
<CrazyLemon> kje le! v topu!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> pol pa usekakor
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> gremo
<bogdanov> tm bo
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> dons
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> ne nooo
<alyosha> ona ma doma party za tavelike
<alyosha> ti tudi
<alyosha> :D
<upd> js vam vip zrihtam tam :)
<bogdanov> to upd
<upd> boste lohk na privat jebal :)
<CrazyLemon> a bodo straponi??????!?????????
<CrazyLemon> če ne bodo js ne grem!
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> sam mi smo
<bogdanov> se napalil na
<bogdanov> nafiso
<bogdanov> saj jst sm se
<bogdanov> :/
<upd> bos dobil od varkotov strapone
<alyosha> lol
<upd> ja sej nafiso uzamete zravn ane
<nafisa> saj še veš ne, kako izgledam???
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> sj ni vazn
<nafisa> ne, upd ... jst delam ob petkih pa sobotah
<upd> sj to ni važno, dost je da maš linux
<bogdanov> men izgled
<bogdanov> ni use
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> :DD
<upd> notranja lepota a
<upd> haha
<alyosha> bogdanov:  je ql je ql nima 100kg+
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> ja pa ene 3 vrecke
<upd> :D
<alyosha> that's the spirit:D
<nafisa> kdo je reku, da nimam več kot 100 kil???
<CrazyLemon> 3 vrečke česa?? zelja za sarmo???????
<alyosha> nafisa:  na slikah ki mas na pcju ne zgleda:)
<nafisa> na PCju mam samo 3 fotke
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> kupusa ja
<nafisa> pa Å¡e te niso moje
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> pol pa nisem siguren
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> to mi delaj..tista k ve delat sarmo jo tkoj zdej oženim :)))
<nafisa> o, neeeeee
<alyosha> hahahah:D
<nafisa> ne ne ne
<nafisa> ne bom se s tabo poročila
<CrazyLemon> a zdej boš ti rekla da veš naredit sarmo??
<CrazyLemon> ne laži!
<alyosha> nafisa:  ma navadno sarmo ne z straponom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> al pa z latexom
<nafisa> sarmo, holaž, filane paprike, lazanjo ...
<nafisa> golaž*
<CrazyLemon> strapon sarma :))))
<alyosha> mit latex!
<nafisa> bikčeve zrezke v omaki
<nafisa> kruhove cmoke
<CrazyLemon> nafisa nehaj prosim te...lačen sem
<CrazyLemon> :(
<alyosha> ajd nafisa  kako kruhove cmoke nardis
<alyosha> pa ne na kulinarikozdj gledat
<alyosha> hitro napiš
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> ne, ne bom pisala
<alyosha> besedo po besedo
<nafisa> v glavnm ...
<alyosha> aaaa
<CrazyLemon> vzameš kruh
<nafisa> sorry
<nafisa> zman kuhat
<bogdanov> ma jst pelem na vecerjo ni panike
<CrazyLemon> ga daš v grlo
<bogdanov> sam dabo akcija
<bogdanov> pol
<CrazyLemon> in se ti naredi v grlu cmok
<nafisa> v Å¡tudentu sm skos mela folk na vratih
<CrazyLemon> in ouila..kruhovi cmoki
<nafisa> dobr, da sem bla zaklenjena
<CrazyLemon> :D
<upd> hahaha
<alyosha> ma ta CrazyLemon  je cel kuhar
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> da ti ne delaš pri norbedotu mona
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma ti pravim človek :D
<CrazyLemon> norbedo Å¡ou po gobe :D
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tisti na poti v ankaran :D
<upd> CrazyLemon
<nafisa> ne znam pa kitajske kuhne ...
<alyosha> a sišow pol u port. delat u oljko':D
<upd> kaj pa to pol postrežeš
<upd> gostom
<upd> haha
<nafisa> znam samo, kar je kuhala moja nona
<CrazyLemon> upd you dont wanna know  :p
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ma uni je ze pred leti
<alyosha> zdj je tam
<upd> lol.
<alyosha> pod mostom ko greš
<nafisa> pa kar je Å¡e mene zanimalo
<alyosha> pred unimmstarim norbedotom
<CrazyLemon> alyosha vem ja..pravijo da je majo ful hudo
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi cene so taprave :D
<alyosha> baje da ja:D
<alyosha> nisem se biw
<alyosha> zdj spomladi grem ko bo vrme ql da smo zunaj lahko
<CrazyLemon> js niti..mi mama ne pusti
<CrazyLemon> samo ko bom velik bom Å¡ou
<alyosha> na prave kruhove smoke ne z latxom kot jih dela nafisa
<alyosha> :d
<nafisa> morm se spomnit, kaj bom v nedeljo za kosilo delala
<nafisa> kak nasvet?
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzirJXKq1K8&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Nedeljko Bajic Baja - Mini suknja - SPOT
<alyosha> mini mini mini suknja
<alyosha> lepo ti stoji
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa goveje zrezke + gobova priloga + pire +  omaka
<alyosha> kako je ze naprej:D
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> bogdanov http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2E6bf4AVCQM&feature=player_embedded#at=234 :D
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Nole - Olja Karleusa - Zicer Remix Balkan Club Sound
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ej, a poznate kako suhceno ... okol 50 kil ... k bi jo zanimala črna latex kiklca?
<bogdanov> UPD CEFUR!
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> nafisa alyosha je taka oseba k jo opisuješ
<upd> hja če to po FB limajo :)
<alyosha> lih sem pisal
<nafisa> ženska!
<CrazyLemon> razn če se ni zredil zdej ko je doma :))
<alyosha> da me zanima nakup
<alyosha> pizda sem se ja..pojem usak dan usaj eno škatlo piškotov
<alyosha> :/
<CrazyLemon> fatass
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> sam da jaffe ne ješ
<alyosha> jebemti učiraj za kosilo sem pojedu 700g pomfrija 4 kose pohanega sira in 500g francoske
<alyosha> sem mislu da bom explodraw
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<alyosha> samo je lbo tko dobro jeotte
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> kugaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa???????????????????
<CrazyLemon> ti prav pretiravaš a :D
<alyosha> ma staaari:D
<alyosha> tašče ni je na dopustu
<alyosha> pa sem se gaziraw:D
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> jst dons enga krožnika zelenjavne rižote nisem mogla pojest
<CrazyLemon> haha
<bogdanov> zakaj ne jaffe
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> Upokojena Američanka Jean Wilson se ne more pohvaliti, da se zdravo in pravilno prehranjuje, pa vendar ji je njena odvisnost od pic verjetno rešila življenje.  .. hah
<nafisa> je strupeno
<bogdanov> a prevec
<bogdanov> radio
<bogdanov> poslusas
<bogdanov> k govorijo
<bogdanov> bedarije?
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> loool
<nafisa> iz une folijceokoli pronica strup
<alyosha> upd:  ta pa je huda:D
<alyosha> kako ji je pica resla zivljenje majkeji:D
<upd> !google Upokojena Američanka Jean Wilson se ne more pohvaliti, da se zdravo in pravilno prehranjuje, pa vendar ji je njena odvisnost od pic verjetno rešila življenje.
<nafisa> ja, da ni stradala :D
<Seniorita> Komentar uporabnika anamicy na članek Upokojenki je življenje ... http://24ur.com/lbin/comment.php?id=4182620-1298573542
<alyosha> ah 24ur.com pove use:D
<upd> ma kao pica, ni je blo u picerijo po 2dneh pa ji je Å¡el dostavljalec na dom
<alyosha> tipi si kr zmisljujejo novice malo
<nafisa> hud komentar
<upd> in jo našel na tleh..
<alyosha> lool
<CrazyLemon> dej ..ne več  o hrani
<CrazyLemon> kthnxbye
<bogdanov> crazy film?
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> kaj si lačen a CrazyLemon
<alyosha> ha ha
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> gobova lazanjaaaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> jst sem tud lačna
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov the next three days :)
<alyosha> bbbbb
<nafisa> bom Å¡la jabuk jest
<upd> ok jest grem žret :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma bi smazau dve pleskavici ja :D
<alyosha> lazanja mora bit original z mesom mona ne pa nekimi pečurkami
<alyosha> in podobnim
<alyosha> hehe:D
<nafisa> ma, z mesom tud
<nafisa> ampak gobova je za dieto :D
<alyosha> jz sem pojedu tu verčo čipsa tačas ko govorite neumnosti pa nisem več lačen:d
<nafisa> ker si se zredu
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> pff
 * CrazyLemon ne je več čipsa..ker redi!
<alyosha> ju3 bom delaw kanelone
<alyosha> in pomfri seveda
<bogdanov> crzy
<bogdanov> kva mas
<bogdanov> 100 kil
<alyosha> se zadnji dan brez tasce
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov skoraj!! :DD
<bogdanov> :)))
<alyosha> ahhaha:D
<bogdanov> 99
<alyosha> fatsooo
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :)))
<CrazyLemon> 84kg ..
<bogdanov> ah
<bogdanov> pol ni krize
<alyosha> a ni to tko hudo pol
<bogdanov> idien ces
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> metr 40
<bogdanov> velk
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> 1.58
<CrazyLemon> :/
<upd> buhaha
<alyosha> kaj lazes
<nafisa> manjši od meneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> 1.55
<bogdanov> dj pete gor
<bogdanov> pavs
<alyosha> si
<bogdanov> 1.70
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej ne lazi ker takrat sm mel navadne superge ko si me vidu
<CrazyLemon> in ne visokih
<nafisa> jst sm 159,7
<alyosha> aja to pa mozno ja
<alyosha> sori
<alyosha> kje si najdla unih ,7 majketi
<upd> aj kak film za sposodit
<CrazyLemon> nafisa - strapon = 150.7
<bogdanov> haah
<CrazyLemon> upd
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> bogdanov the next three days :)
<CrazyLemon> jackass 3 !!!
<nafisa> u know how to cum, beyb?
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> kdaj pride al je ze?
<nafisa> :P
<upd> ok
<CrazyLemon> nafisa cum where ??
<CrazyLemon> to the kitchen?
<CrazyLemon> bathroom ?
<alyosha> mouth?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha je že :D
<CrazyLemon> samo majo kr ene hude scene
<alyosha> ma je isti folk?
<alyosha> al neki novi?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpTnAPKdFkE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jackass 3 Official Trailer (2010) [HD]
<CrazyLemon> poglej na 1:20
<bogdanov> onaaaaa
<bogdanov> voli diskoo
<nafisa> ej ... sam jst mam full urejeno sexualno življenje ..
<alyosha> sem ga že naroču celega:D
<nafisa> tale ubuntu me fajn jebe :D
<bogdanov> nafisa
<alyosha> ja ful lepo to nafisa
<bogdanov> premav!
<alyosha> nas veseli
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a ni to fajn?
<nafisa> superca
<alyosha> gangbang
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ajmo ... kdo bo najboljši, dobi mojo fotko ...
<nafisa> limonček ne šteje
<nafisa> ker jo je že vidu
<CrazyLemon> pfffffft :(
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aja???
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> si ga vidu
<CrazyLemon> laže!
<alyosha> izdajica
<bogdanov> fakk
<alyosha> pff
<bogdanov> hotu
<bogdanov> joje
<bogdanov> zase imet
<alyosha> izdaaja naaroda
<bogdanov> !!!
<bogdanov> :SSS
<CrazyLemon> nič nisem vidu nič nisem slišal!
<alyosha> pff
<bogdanov> fakk
<nafisa> no ... da vidim
<alyosha> si ga vidu ti
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> kdo me bo bolj impresioniral
<alyosha> ajd da vidimo
<alyosha> prvo slikca
<alyosha> :D
<upd> kaj mormo zdej naredit
<nafisa> ne ne ne ne
<CrazyLemon> res..nafisa laže da bi me vi sovražli ter da bi njo meli rajši :(
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> najorej tekmovanje, pol kolajne
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> hahahha da bo admin namesto tebe a:D
<nafisa> dej, kaj bom jst admin, če nimam pojma?
<bogdanov> jaja
<bogdanov> bomo mi admini
<bogdanov> ni problema
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> ti bos samo user :P
<alyosha> ni pene:d
<alyosha> abuser:D
<bogdanov> hahha
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> looooooooool
<bogdanov> a bomo
<bogdanov> mi vulnal
<bogdanov> userja
<bogdanov> ?
<alyosha> oz. abused:D
<nafisa> loh vam pa prdim pod nos ... če hočete
<CrazyLemon> lol
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> zenske prdijo
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov dont worry
<nafisa> muahahahaha
<upd> omfggg
<CrazyLemon> diši po rožicah
<alyosha> to samo te sado mazo
<alyosha> druge ne
<alyosha> :DD
<upd> a niso
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> v franciji prepovedal prdenje v glavo
<alyosha> lol
<nafisa> rožice o rožice, ve moje ste prijateljice
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> jaja
<nafisa> pozabim vas nikdar ... ta lepi jaz vrtnar
<bogdanov> bos dobila
<bogdanov> djevojacki pušlic
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ker verz
<alyosha> sam res
<alyosha> kaj pol kje so te slike nooo
<nafisa> noben me ni impresioniral
<alyosha> ahdj dj
<alyosha> lari fari
<nafisa> razn limonček, k je reku po rožicah
<alyosha> smo jedlčokolari zavit u celofan na zabavi at the party
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> http://www.geekologie.com/2009/12/16/geek.jpg
<bogdanov> eo mene
<bogdanov> menjam kondenzatorje
<bogdanov> na plati
<bogdanov> lih
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> hahahahahha
<alyosha> :D
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kje si kupu ta očala???? že par let jih iščem pa nikjer ne najdem :(
<bogdanov> crazy
<nafisa> kdo bo zmagu, bo lahko izbiral ... med fotko face in fotko mojga pirsinga
<bogdanov> sm mislu da sprasujes
<bogdanov> za boksarce
<bogdanov> da nedobis stevilke
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ah kje..mam Å¡e zalogo takih boxarc
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.usablemarkets.com/images/computer_monkey.jpg      evo alyosha
<CrazyLemon> geeka za laptopom
<bogdanov> AHAHAHHAHA
<bogdanov> :))))))))))))))))))))
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> dobra majca
<bogdanov> :))))
<alyosha> ow CrazyLemon  si reku da ne boš dal slike okoli
<alyosha> peder
<bogdanov> hahahaha
<bogdanov> :))))))))))
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a jebiga..če se je že bogdanov pohvalu
<CrazyLemon> :S
<alyosha> dj dj
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> no ...
<nafisa> bo limun dobi slikce
<bogdanov> ok
<CrazyLemon> zakaj vedno js vse dobim..in pol bodo name jezni...
<bogdanov> sj bo sharov
<CrazyLemon> pa težili za slike na pvt
<CrazyLemon> :(
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ti dobis
<bogdanov> slike
<bogdanov> a mi cemo
<bogdanov> nastavit
<bogdanov> dalje
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> http://www.backwater-productions.net/data_archive/images/funny/animals/Computer%20Monkey.jpg         to je blo lani v Kiberpipi na LAN partyu
<CrazyLemon> js aljosha bogdanov pa udp
<CrazyLemon> upd*
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> a crazy
<bogdanov> toj takrt
<bogdanov> ks nov
<bogdanov> laptop
<bogdanov> pokazat
<bogdanov> prnesu?
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ej, sam kdaj so pa tko spedenal tam?
<CrazyLemon> jp..k sm maca kupu!
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> bla že parkrat ... pa je blo mal drugačnih farb
<alyosha> http://213.174.143.25/efg/0/48398.jpg
<alyosha> tu je pa CrazyLemon  u akciji
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a res? js pa niti enkrat :/
<CrazyLemon> geek pa tak ane!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> HAHAHA:)))))))))))))
<nafisa> looooooooooooooooooooool
<upd> evo že nism lačn več
<alyosha> ta ji bo pomoje najbolj usec
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ajde da tebe vidim kako to narediš!!! če lahko!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<alyosha> lol
<bogdanov> hahaha
<nafisa> jst sem pa še kr lačna
<alyosha> meni se zavrti u takih polozajih
<alyosha> vidis sem reku da ji bo usec.D
<alyosha> i won
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> alyosha jah..tko ti je če maš čuno do kolena pa lahko obrneš na vse strani :))))))))))))))))
<bogdanov> :)))
<nafisa> po moje sm lačna k skos za pirs vlečem
<alyosha> hahahha
<upd> kej ga pa maš
<bogdanov> lacna kurcov
<nafisa> ajmo, da vidim, roko gor, kdo hoče moj pirs vidt
<alyosha> |
<upd> povej mesto kje je
<nafisa> ne povem
<upd> ja waw
<alyosha> sj kr na kanaldj tu smo opensource
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> nobene roke gor
<nafisa> ok
<nafisa> pol pa nič
<alyosha> kako ne
<alyosha> |
<alyosha> ||
<alyosha> obe skupaj
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> to ni roka
<bogdanov> a to mas
<CrazyLemon> o/     <- roka
<bogdanov> zato pirs
<bogdanov> dat skb drzi
<bogdanov> kj prevec
<CrazyLemon> \o/     <- 2 roki
<bogdanov> razsirjen ze
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> ahh
<nafisa> limonca ... to je pa roka :D
<alyosha> ta crazy je cel geek
<CrazyLemon> \o//   <- 2 roki pa en huge lulek
<nafisa> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))
<nafisa> sam res bo l imonček dobil
<upd> \|o|/ noge za vraotm
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> kr njim podel linke :D
<upd> vratom .x.x.d.d.d..dolgfofdjgćdf
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> nj ze
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dobi
<bogdanov> !
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  pol pa u shared folder dj ane:D
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> kms
<bogdanov> zdele
<bogdanov> so pjane
<CrazyLemon> :)) ni treba..bo dala ona :D
<bogdanov> revce
<bogdanov> pjd jebat
<bogdanov> :P
<upd> ma kaj bom dvigval roke! nmap power!
<upd> ma ko jih jebe
<upd> nej se same fukajo prasice
<upd> :)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa..s straponom!
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> :p
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> zdele je komad
<bogdanov> ko sije luna na obalo
<bogdanov> HAHA
<upd> haha
<nafisa> ok ... kdo hoče fotko, naj klikne na privat
<CrazyLemon> bol slabo sije :D
<nafisa> na javno je ne bom dala
<upd> poj bojo pa račke :D
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> fakk
<bogdanov> kere fore an
<bogdanov> pa jst z nazaj cupo
<bogdanov> notr
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> ja ... te pa nič, ne
<nafisa> vsem dala Å¡anso
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a noben ni kliknu ?????
<nafisa> pa je ne izkoristite
<CrazyLemon> ja si jih vidla..kle vsi frajerji
<alyosha> nafisa:  ti pravim da mamo ze use to:D
<nafisa> ne, noben
<alyosha> hack the planet
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pol pa pussyji k treba kliknit
<CrazyLemon> :))))))
<nafisa> ja, sj
<bogdanov> :S
 * bogdanov bacje
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1793860321781&comments
<Seniorita> Prijava | Facebook
<bogdanov> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
<alyosha> nafisa:  a to je ta slika http://www.shrani.si/f/3P/h1/mojpirsi.jpg
<nafisa> Željena stran ne obstaja!
<nafisa> mi vrne
<alyosha> hmm
<nafisa> ni moja slika
<alyosha> jebemtish
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> žal ...
<alyosha> niso lahke
<CrazyLemon> res ti ni lahko :S
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBbmR6qoMEk
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Boban Rajovic & Dragana Mirkovic Gromovi 2009
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  pff pa Å¡e kako
<upd> bogdanov
<upd> mal več sm pričakoval
<nafisa> zdaj pa povejte, kdo mi je prej YT priklopil?
<upd> YT?
<CrazyLemon> youtube
<upd> jest
<upd> a tij na
<upd> redtube preklopil
<nafisa> ni treba ... YT bo ql
<nafisa> če maš kak dober rock komad
<nafisa> čakam :D
<alyosha> !google dober rock komad
<Seniorita> Računalniški forum - Računalniške novice > Dobre Rock Skupine! http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t43637.html
<upd> hahaha
<upd> ubiv sceno
<alyosha> pff tu so celo skupine mona
<CrazyLemon> kr računalniške novice
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> u soboto
<bogdanov> exen
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> ultra
<bogdanov> bo bol
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> vrjamem ja
<upd> mogoče
<upd> ultra
<upd> če bo
<upd> kej
<upd> ..
<bogdanov> bobo
<nafisa> gre kdo z mano v open-a?
<bogdanov> cem jst dol
<bogdanov> ;)
<bogdanov> upd ulet
<bogdanov> u ultro
<upd> pol bojo vsi vn zbežal
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> da zbijemo
<bogdanov> ene
<nafisa> no ... čakam, da mi kdo odpre kak dober komad na kompu :D
<bogdanov> 3 varnosnike
<upd> ja ja
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> varnostnike
<upd>  itaq
<upd> da me brcne
<upd> pa letim na drugo stran lj
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> nau nau
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> ej ... 1x varnostnika nista mogla 2 tipa narazen spravit, k sta se za bejbo tepla
<nafisa> pol sta pa dobila od mene na nos
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> k mi je blo poln kurac, ko nism mogla plesat
<alyosha> :DDD
<upd> pravilno
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VB88RChB9U&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - DRAGANA MIRKOVIC 2009--ZEMLJO OKRENI SE
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti si taprava bejba za bogdanova..on potrebuje protekšn :))
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> veš, kaj pri nas nad šankom piše?
<nafisa> tega pa nauš na netu našu
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> jst mam
<bogdanov> sal
<bogdanov> od
<alyosha> nafisa wuz hir
<bogdanov> crveno bjelih
<bogdanov> pa nubenm
<bogdanov> neupa
<bogdanov> dirat
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> haha :))
<nafisa> ne ... v primeru nadlegovanja ne ukrepajte sami; POKLIČITE REDARJA!
<nafisa> to sm jst :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a piše mogoče "Pick up the soap!"
<alyosha> lool
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> ker bar
<bogdanov> to
<alyosha> ah ja
<nafisa> ni bar
<bogdanov> da nis ti
<bogdanov> cmoki
<bogdanov> 2
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> lol
<upd> :D
<upd> dj
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> upd
<upd> dojemte
<upd> že enkrat
<bogdanov> je hodu z cmoki
<upd> so so več
<upd> kot
<upd> 4
<upd> pičke
<upd> na
<upd> ircu
<upd> haha
<CrazyLemon> NE PA NISO!
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> IN NE MOREÅ  DOKAZAT DA SO!
<alyosha> mi veno za 3
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> nafisa: saša pa CrazyLemon
<bogdanov> :)))
<upd> bogdanov sam u tuša sm hodu z njo
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> ej
<bogdanov> crazy je shemale
<alyosha> lol
<bogdanov> :)))
<alyosha> a on pol ne Å¡teje?:D
<bogdanov> nj mu
<bogdanov> bo
<CrazyLemon> to da mam mal večje jooške ne pomen da sm shemale!!
<bogdanov> HAHA
<CrazyLemon> :((((
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> upd
<alyosha> hahahhha
<bogdanov> a res
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :)=))
<alyosha> dj dj grem spat jz bolše bo
<bogdanov> alyosha
<upd> bogdanov ne
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> a te tvoja
<bogdanov> klice
<bogdanov> pjd spat
<bogdanov> haa cicija
<nafisa> ej, no ,... čakam, da mi kdo kak link odpre v brskalniku ...
<alyosha> ma kje
<alyosha> ona spi ze 4 5 ur
<alyosha> kolko je sploh ura
<bogdanov> nafisa mi tud cakamo
<alyosha> pff
<nafisa> drugače bom začela jest vložene kumarce
<bogdanov> pa nc
<alyosha> še več:D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> dons je prj zaspala
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> :P
<alyosha> hahah:D je zgodaj ustala:D
<nafisa> jst sem poredna ...
<bogdanov> jaja as prasu
<nafisa> mogla bi že 5 ur nazaj it spat
<bogdanov> zakaj je zgodej
<bogdanov> ustala
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> ma ti rabs
<bogdanov> gangbang
<bogdanov> pavs
<bogdanov> dobra
<alyosha> lol zdj ko si se začel oglasat se je zbudila neki napow
<alyosha> in tu ma neke te
<alyosha> napol zaspane motnje
<alyosha> kaougasni
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> isto zadnjic
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> je rekla dami bo laptop razbila
<alyosha> in pol drugi dan ji rečem
<alyosha> in pojmani mela:DD
<nafisa> aly ... pazi se takih groženj
<nafisa> babe znamo bit take
<CrazyLemon> zdej bo ona tebi "aljoša jebemti irc pofukala te bom s strapom če ne ugasneš"
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ne ne
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> crazy
<alyosha> ni ona za te scene
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> sj nerab
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> cej
<bogdanov> shemale
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> priznaj da te je že božala s strapom preko hrbta
<CrazyLemon> vem js!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<nafisa> sam da v bivšega sem svoj komp vrgla ... ne njegovga
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> pa mi je mal žau
<bogdanov> skyx
<alyosha> to nafisa  pa je nepremišljenost:D
<bogdanov> bite ubive
<bogdanov> cebimu maxa
<bogdanov> maca*
<bogdanov> vrgla
<bogdanov> :S
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> nafisa a to je bila vajina predigra? :D
<CrazyLemon> lol bogdanov :)))
<alyosha> ma jz bi jo tudi za navaden pc:D
<nafisa> ne, pustila sem ga
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> pa ni hotu spokat iz sobe
<alyosha> štrik za brat pa čez balkon
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> vrat
<nafisa> toooooooo
<nafisa> to, stari, ejga
<alyosha> bihotla a
<nafisa> Å¡koda, k ga nism
<alyosha> minutka zabave
<alyosha> pol pa gotovo:D
<CrazyLemon> ona bi raje za jajca štrik pa čez balkon..bi bl uživala v tem..
<nafisa> z bičem mi ga tud ni blo za namlatit
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> k takrat sem dobila moj prvi bič
<nafisa> ko sem ga pustila
<alyosha> rem jz spat
<alyosha> ni tu prihodnosti
<nafisa> mi ga je blo Å¡koda na takmu kretenu uporabt
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> u postli tud
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> ceti tvoja
<bogdanov> spi
<bogdanov> :S
<CrazyLemon> alyosha WE ARE THE FUTURE! :)))
<alyosha> haha sj sem ze u postli
<alyosha> samo odlozim laptop in zaspim:D
<nafisa> jst sem tud :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> jst pa drkam
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> :DD
<nafisa> kr drki
<alyosha> na sliko od nafise
<alyosha> ?
<nafisa> sam pust moje fotke pr mir
<bogdanov> pff
<nafisa> da ne boš pošpricu ekran
<bogdanov> jst sam na srpkinje!
<alyosha> hahahha
<nafisa> te ti dam pa od sestrične
<alyosha> srbia do tokiooo
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> to to alyosha
<nafisa> če ni treba, da bi bla čista srbkinja
<bogdanov> ns je ze vec
<CrazyLemon> alo bre..da  ne bom js kle začeu delit banove bre
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> ni treba
<bogdanov> lah je
<bogdanov> 1/4
<alyosha> bre nemoj sine
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> tko k crazy
<upd> hahahaaha
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov samo ti sanjaj :))))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> MAM LOGE!
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov đabe ti :D
<alyosha> si vidu učiraj kako je zvezda sisala
<alyosha> basket
<alyosha> jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> kaj zvezda ne sisa :)))
<bogdanov> 1991
<bogdanov> LIGA PRVAKOV
<bogdanov> AAAAAAAAAAAAA
<bogdanov> :>>>>
<alyosha> baje da letos so 15 tekm zgubili pa 5 zmagali:D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> tisi
<bogdanov> grobar a
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> a nisi ti to zadnjic sprasavaw?:D
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> moj brt
<alyosha> drugače pa ja:D
<bogdanov> ivan
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> lool
<alyosha> aja pol je bil mislim da udp
<bogdanov> ccc
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> udp
<alyosha> al pa mogoče kdo drug no
<bogdanov> ja
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> ugalvnem ja ja
<bogdanov> razocaru si me
<bogdanov> nevec kaj je klub
<bogdanov> :
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> da na vam upd udp poslal
<upd> :)
<alyosha> volim partizan crno bele boje volim partizan kao oči sovoje:D
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> cccc
<bogdanov> :>
<alyosha> dj dj spat
<bogdanov> ma dobr nj ti bo
<bogdanov> zdj k je
<bogdanov> moreira
<bogdanov> pa
<bogdanov> cleo
<alyosha> nafisa:  se mora naspat ker ma ju3 orgy
<bogdanov> su
<bogdanov> bomo prvi
<bogdanov> 10 let
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> hahaah:D
<alyosha> bo bo
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> upd :S
<bogdanov> perl udp.pl :))))))
<upd> :))
<upd> yeee
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2vwYUTG7uwA&feature=related
<nafisa> ne, jst je nem mels
<Seniorita> YouTube        - SAKO I DADO POLUMENTA 2008--LJEPSA OD NOCI
<nafisa> mela
<nafisa> jst jo bom samo gledala
<bogdanov> prov
<bogdanov> rec
<bogdanov> sestri
<bogdanov> za sliko
<bogdanov> ok?
<nafisa> ok ... kaki bom pičko polizala
<nafisa> ampak to je to
<nafisa> sestri?
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> jst nimam sestre
<upd> sestričn
<upd> i
<upd> je
<upd> mislu
<bogdanov> aja
<upd> but
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> l
<upd> nafisa
<bogdanov> ma pr srbih
<bogdanov> je to use
<bogdanov> sestro
<bogdanov> braco
<bogdanov> kleje drgac
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> ne poznam, veš ...
<alyosha> use je sine bolj:D
<nafisa> sestrično sm samo preko cam vidla 1x
<nafisa> odkar majo internet
<CrazyLemon> js svoje sestrične niti ne poznam
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> ima nas 200 miliona
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> zato tudi ne hodm nikamor..ker me je strah da je ne bom zapecau
<CrazyLemon> :(((
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> đusvodko sem spila
<alyosha> lool
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon  mona:D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> dj
<bogdanov> ji ubuntu
<bogdanov> gor
<alyosha> jebotte jz sem pa zvedu
<bogdanov> da bo lah
<bogdanov> prsla sm
<bogdanov> :)
<alyosha> da baje da ma stari se enega otroka kinevemo kdo je:D
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<alyosha> samo to je tko "neuradno"
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<bogdanov> tvoj
<bogdanov> stari
<bogdanov> ma
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> 10
<CrazyLemon> alyosha haha..stari jebač jebote :D
<bogdanov> frocov
<bogdanov> se
<bogdanov> HAHAH
<alyosha> ni 2x za rečt da res...ni nujno da 10 ma eno 2 3 extra bi blo zelo mozno
<nafisa> moj kolega je reku, da bo po svetu potoval ... imel veliko otrok ... in za nobenga ne bo skrbel
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> sam da nebo do moje sestre
<bogdanov> prsu k pol
<bogdanov> nau nuben
<bogdanov> zanga skrbev
<bogdanov> !"
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<alyosha> bojo otroci brez očeta:D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa povej kolegi da je moj idol !
<alyosha> sploh
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> alyosha
<alyosha> samo apzi bogdanov  ker nafisa te sesuje
<bogdanov> znas kako to ide
<alyosha> !
<bogdanov> kod srba
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> ni to kar tako
<alyosha> :DD
<bogdanov> haha
<alyosha> pa nego..samo mi sestre nediraj:D
<alyosha> i keve:D
<bogdanov> alyosha
<bogdanov> bo sla
<bogdanov> ona z mojmu
<bogdanov> tamaumu
<bogdanov> 1na1
<bogdanov> pa da vidmo
<bogdanov> :)))
<alyosha> :d
<nafisa> tvojim tičem?
<alyosha> joooooooooj 15x sem reku ze da grem spat mona
 * alyosha off
<nafisa> ja, po pa pejd, aly
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ej!
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ka si mona
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> aly..haha...ALY TI JE REKLA!!
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaaa hahaha..
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> jst sem pa nvm kolkrat rekla, da BI mogla it :D
<bogdanov> mah kam
<bogdanov> bote sli
<bogdanov> ceje crazy
<bogdanov> do pol 4h
<bogdanov> zdrzu
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> waaaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> tolk je že uraaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> mene se je pa vodka prjela
<nafisa> če se ne oglasim več, po sm zaspala
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov če pa gledam tega tvojga jebača
<CrazyLemon> matica
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> hahaha
<nafisa> evo ... Å¡e kdo za na skype za dodat?
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> mene
<bogdanov> dodj
<bogdanov> maticsilc
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> kdo je to?
<bogdanov> jst
<nafisa> ja itaq
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> zapisano
<bogdanov> je u vremenu
<nafisa> ne obstaja
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a z njim biznis furaš :)))
<bogdanov> HAHA
<nafisa> ka me jebeš u dupe žarko?
<bogdanov> ja on zame
<bogdanov> dele
<bogdanov> u cirkosu
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> jst sm ivan
<bogdanov> lah te pa z kolegam
<bogdanov> žarkotam
<bogdanov> skp
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov priznaj da ti on vse poprav in ti pol sam naprej prodaš :)))
<nafisa> a tko si dau ime svojemu tiču?
<bogdanov> nafisa ja
<bogdanov> crazy ja :SS
<nafisa> žarko?
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> kero ime za tiča
<bogdanov> jah
<nafisa> :S
<bogdanov> žareni
<bogdanov> skoz
<bogdanov> žari
<bogdanov> od
<bogdanov> srece
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> crazylemon ... moje fotke Å¡e nisi dal na javnega
<nafisa> une tanajblčudne
<bogdanov> ceje
<bogdanov> uvala
<CrazyLemon> javnega?
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> dj se
<bogdanov> logiru
<upd> a
<upd> jem
<upd> cedevito
<upd> mm
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> vitamini stari
<bogdanov> hrvate jes
<bogdanov> pol
<upd> pa cigaret zravn
<bogdanov> dobr neka ti bude
<upd> hm
<nafisa> bogdy ... razočarana nad tabo ... ker nisi pravega skype naslova dal
<upd> nafisa
<upd> a ti nas tle mal jebeš
<upd> al si tko skoz
<upd> potrebna
<bogdanov> 500gb disk
<bogdanov> pa dobis
<nafisa> crazylemon ... ja ... kle je javc, ne? :D
<nafisa> ma, tolk Å¡e sama nimam
<bogdanov> jebiga pol
<nafisa> prejle popoldne sm lih svojga 300 GB polila
<CrazyLemon> aja kle
<nafisa> je Å¡lo vse u kurac
<nafisa> nič nimam več
<nafisa> razen, kar mam na netu shranjeno
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> kdaj bojo
<bogdanov> slike pol
<CrazyLemon> sm jih dal printat
<CrazyLemon> v naravni velikosti
<bogdanov> ok
<nafisa> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_MsZb8mYFoCs/SkeFSyM4AcI/AAAAAAAAHEw/MaLmIKcWhFs/s800/geek.jpg
<CrazyLemon> enkrat za božič (naš!!) bodo na voljo
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> ker bozic
<bogdanov> to pol
<nafisa> kere slike to?
<bogdanov> a 7ga
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> srecannn
<bogdanov> ti puttt
<bogdanov> ja nisam ljutttt
<bogdanov> tntntt
<CrazyLemon> nafisa tvoje! v naravni velikosti!
<nafisa> waaaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> kam jih boš pa dal printat?
<nafisa> tam, k je za jumbo plakate?
<CrazyLemon> jp..v tiskarno
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35q0F8skxfk&feature=related
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Nedeljko Bajic Baja - Tip Top
<bogdanov> NIJE LOÅ A
<bogdanov> :>
<CrazyLemon> sj nimam tako velikega printerja doma :D
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r26y--evIw toj pa TOP!
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Modestep - Feel Good (Official Video)
<CrazyLemon> !google youtube  gojkoajkula krastač band
<Seniorita> YouTube - Gidore - Šmir Žajfa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QyToOlolsE
<CrazyLemon> ne to!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok.. :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> za rojstn dan
<bogdanov> dobis
<bogdanov> na dom
<bogdanov> tedva
<bogdanov> ok?
<CrazyLemon> a gojkota???
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> uff če to narediš
<CrazyLemon> dobiš 2x256mb rama
<CrazyLemon> !!
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> ubila si del meneeeee
<CrazyLemon> ne veš kako boliiiiii
<CrazyLemon> nanananaaaaaaa  lažiiiii
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<nafisa> ubila si mi hrčka
<bogdanov> hahaha
<nafisa> ne veš kako smrdiii
<bogdanov> :)))
<bogdanov> fakk
<nafisa> od njega so ostala jetra in kosti
<bogdanov> ta se pa bruka an
<nafisa> njemu sem dal ljubezen, njemu sem dal useeee
<nafisa> zbogom odhajam, ker mi hrček crknu je
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov a matic?? :D
<bogdanov> ja
<CrazyLemon> jebać!
<bogdanov> ja
<nafisa> moja ljubica je najjača
<nafisa> :P
<bogdanov> kul
<nafisa> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-raHz_RKpvec/TWZkHUJeBSI/AAAAAAAAAE4/jcgkd0CEGQ0/s1600/3041_412605_711007125_.jpg
<nafisa> to je ena
<nafisa> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-84uAGjsWuNk/TVWtfSYsgQI/AAAAAAAAAEc/IJ4rec5K6eM/s1600/DSC_8371.JPG
<nafisa> druga
<nafisa> več pa fotk ni, bemu
<nafisa> sam te iz tekmovanj
<bogdanov> dobre
<upd> :))
<nafisa> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_lar2yyKAbHI/TO2nzLUdbaI/AAAAAAAAACs/C24s_lvApIU/s400/PIC_2278.JPG
<nafisa> to je pa en tip:D
<nafisa> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_lar2yyKAbHI/TPZzNp4yE7I/AAAAAAAAAC4/pCGrj_OzBqs/s640/PIC_2315.JPG
<nafisa> moja dnevna
<nafisa> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_lar2yyKAbHI/TPZzURbO8yI/AAAAAAAAADA/wrRhImodW90/s640/PIC_2323.JPG
<CrazyLemon> to ti? :>
<nafisa> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_lar2yyKAbHI/TKHHdZtr1NI/AAAAAAAAAA0/LfMmpW2NEx4/s640/IMG_0007.JPG
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> pa erukeza
<bogdanov> opet
<nafisa> ne, jst fotkam to
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> zdj vem
<bogdanov> kje delas
<bogdanov> ti
<bogdanov> u red in black
<bogdanov> !
<nafisa> ja, itaq
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> ej, če sem prej na 10.04 bla na temlem placu s kompom, mi sploh delu ni
<nafisa> zdaj pa loh kle YT poslušam
<bogdanov> to
<nafisa> to blo pa full folka
<nafisa> ups
<nafisa> napačn okn :D
<upd> mrazzz je
<nafisa> ne me jebat
<nafisa> a res?
<upd> res
<nafisa> na chatih se vid, da so pocitnce ... full mularije je gor vsepovsod
<nafisa> pol pa 15 letni mulčki sprašujejo, če lahko zizo vidjo
<CrazyLemon> sej grem no!! in ne bom več spraševal !!
<CrazyLemon> :(
<nafisa> ti si sam za pičko spraševal
<nafisa> ql je
<nafisa> pomir se
<nafisa> ne bom mami povedala
<CrazyLemon> js sm tist k je za rit spraševal...jao zdej niti ne veš več kdo sm
<nafisa> ok no ... dej ... ne bom mami povedala, ok?
<nafisa> ne bit žalosten
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> kaj se ti smeješ kurvo
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<nafisa> :o
<nafisa> limunče ...
<nafisa> ne moreš take izraze no
<nafisa> k te bom pol mamici povedala
<CrazyLemon> dj baba neh mi težit z mamico če ne te bom z buttplugom po ustih !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> zdaj pa dost
 * CrazyLemon pokrije ritko
<nafisa> nič pokrivat
<nafisa> grem po bambusovo palco
<CrazyLemon> sam ne me po faci tepst :/
<CrazyLemon> o fak..kok je ura..nč grem js počasi
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> k čez par ur me pridejo sestra pa tamala dva zbudit...komaj čakam ..not
<nafisa> jst bi tud mogla :D
<nafisa> bom redbule pila
<CrazyLemon> ti kr!
<nafisa> sam mi bo kri spet tekla iz noska
<nafisa> slab srček ... pol pa me napade pritisk ...
<CrazyLemon> good night sarajevo! & beograd! & zagreb & ljubljana!  end af kors..podčetrtek!
<nafisa> loooooool
<nafisa> podčetrtek
 * CrazyLemon off
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> skor me trofu, bemu
<nafisa> ajd, laku noč
<upd> lej lej
<upd> k je lj. na predzadni mest dal
<upd> pujs
<upd> :D
<nafisa> kaj naj gledam?
<nafisa> ja, pred podčetrtek
<upd> yeee
<upd> nafisa
<upd> a maš kak blog
<upd> al pa neki
<upd> če slikaš
<upd> pa to
<nafisa> jst mam svojga sam brez fotk
<nafisa> skor brez
<upd> aja..
<upd> kaj pol slikaš kaj al ne
<upd> al to sam tko bluziš neki
<nafisa> slikam ne
<nafisa> fotkam nekej malga
<nafisa> sam to s šefičinim fotkičem
<upd> aha dobr
<nafisa> ma takega, da če v lublanco pade ... loh utone, k jo fotkič dol tišči
<nafisa> je joške ne morjo rešt
<upd> fak kera neresnost
<upd> :)
<nafisa> kje je neresnost?
<upd> če skoz kr ene fore
<nafisa> kje jih vidiš?
<upd> skoz neki debata od seksa itd..
<upd> ne vem
<upd> sprašujem tko kaj počneš
<nafisa> pa to ni blo nič s tem povvezan
<nafisa> ma takega, da če v lublanco pade ... loh utone, k jo fotkič dol tišči
<nafisa> kje je tu sex, bemu sunac
<upd> haha
<nafisa> in ... kaj ti kaj drugega delaš ... ko ne tipkaš?
<nafisa> se s kakim športom ukvarjaš?
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> kuga se pa ti režiš?
<nafisa> k hočeš osebno printat iz photoshopa?
<bogdanov> a nesmem?
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> nič se jaz ne ukvarjam samo pc, pc..
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OAXJ8z4DAJE
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Milomir Miljanic 2009 - Samo Srbin slavu slavi.wmv
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> g33k
<nafisa> bogdanov ... maš kaj, kar ni balkan?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> jst dons dobim 3 litre teranovega likerjaaaaa
<bogdanov> pizda mam 2 tekme
<bogdanov> treto nevem kero dt
<bogdanov> dav dnar
<bogdanov> :S
<nafisa> povej, kdo pa kaj
<nafisa> vprašam brata :D
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> stave
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> ma ke bo on vedu
<bogdanov> ce sm jst
<bogdanov> stavni fixi
<bogdanov> ;)
<nafisa> saj ... naš mali ma kr dober občutek za te oslarije
<nafisa> edino 1x je bil slabe volje ...
<nafisa> kaj pa maš? hokej? košarko?
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiQmxQFvUb0
<bogdanov> :>
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Baja Mali Kninđža - Pravoslavac
<bogdanov> mah nevem
<bogdanov> mam en
<bogdanov> hokej
<bogdanov> pa en fuzbal
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> nevem kva nj dam se
<nafisa> mal poglej možnosti ... kje je kaj več možnosti, da kdo zmaga
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> loh računaš verjetnost :D
<bogdanov> ma nestavm u prvo
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> iz statistike ven ;D
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> hehe ... pol pa izračune men dej ... mogoče bom dobila pol izpit nrjen :D
<nafisa> verjetnost pa statistika :D
<nafisa> hi kvadrat
<nafisa> lol
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aqn0FC-qJ2I
<bogdanov> eo zate
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Sha-ila feat. C-YA & Juice - Najjaci
<bogdanov> komad
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> stizee bogdanov i sve je Å¡mekerica
<bogdanov> haha
<nafisa> to jst nam poslušala
<nafisa> sorry :)
<bogdanov> http://www.flylyf.com/nike-air-max-wright-ltd-gs/
<bogdanov> ke sm
<Seniorita> NIKE AIR MAX WRIGHT LTD (GS) | flylyf
<bogdanov> ke nj dobim take
<bogdanov> :SSss
<nafisa> vpraš v hervisu pa interšportu, če majo
<bogdanov> zakva navs
<bogdanov> to poslusala
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> mah nimajo
<nafisa> ne da se mi poslušat, kar ni slovensko, angleško, špansko al pa francosko
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> as naci
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> sam poslušam samo, kar razumem
<nafisa> k mi ni fore, če ne štekam besedila
<nafisa> ok ... ja sam djevojka sa sela Å¡tekam :D
<nafisa> noga mi je bosa
<nafisa> rumeno mi lice
<nafisa> uzela ga rosa
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> dobra dobra
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> zdj ze druga
<bogdanov> k prav
<bogdanov> dane razume
<bogdanov> toso
<bogdanov> ciste slovenke
<bogdanov> ponavad
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> http://cgi.ebay.com/NIKE-AIR-MAX-LTD-WHITE-RED-SZ-10-MEN-WRIGHT-407979-126-/270710540717?pt=US_Men_s_Shoes&hash=item3f079b09ad
<bogdanov> fakk isto hude
<bogdanov> :))
<Seniorita> NIKE AIR MAX LTD WHITE RED SZ 10 MEN WRIGHT 407979-126 - eBay (item 270710540717 end time  Feb-27-11 13:50:59 PST)
<bogdanov> pizda
<bogdanov> amerika
<bogdanov> pocen
<bogdanov> nepa kle 150eu
<bogdanov> jebemti
<nafisa> ja, vem
<nafisa> slovenija je hudoooooo draga
<nafisa> tud komp se splača v avstriji kupit
<bogdanov> mah
<bogdanov> pa se nc
<bogdanov> nimajo
<bogdanov> izbire
<bogdanov> sj bom su en dan
<bogdanov> u celovc
<bogdanov> mau pogledat
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> prav od tamale fnt
<bogdanov> kj kamiondzija
<bogdanov> nemcija pa to kasni
<bogdanov> outleti
<bogdanov> kok izbire
<bogdanov> nepa kle
<bogdanov> :S
<bogdanov> pase toja mas prov
<bogdanov> cnej full ja
<nafisa> ej, grem spat
<nafisa> tele 4 ure, k bom spala ...
<nafisa> jao jao
<bogdanov> aj
<nafisa> pol pa delat pa še nočna ...
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> pridn bod ... pa kaj pametnga stavi ...
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqm6ihkmO74&feature=related
<bogdanov> mja
<Seniorita> YouTube        - CYA - Bolje Vreme @Majkcek.com
<bogdanov> utoo
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> cya ... ciao
<bogdanov> aj
<upd> !google the next three days inurl:podnapisi.eu
<Seniorita> The Next Three Days (2010) - Indonezijščina - Podnapisi http://www.podnapisi.eu/the-next-three-days-2010-p1102997
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVnkG1A_YPI&feature=related
<bogdanov> taj
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Cya - Sam protiv svih
<bogdanov> dobr komad
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> poslusi
<bogdanov> :>
<upd> joj rap če ni v slo. ga pa ne morem posluša
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> mah men
<bogdanov> je rap krneki
<bogdanov> usak
<bogdanov> raper
<bogdanov> se duva neki
<bogdanov> tomi gre nakurac
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> +1
<upd> jest sm popizdu
<upd> na
<upd> #obala
<upd> k so limal
<upd> rap komade
<upd> pa same kletvice notr
<upd> pa si mi je rap zameru za 10 le
<upd> t
<bogdanov> mja :)
<bogdanov> sj mas dobre rapere
<bogdanov> sam se pol z enimi
<bogdanov> komadi res
<bogdanov> zajebajo
<upd> da
<upd> kar se tiče tega sam nektomant mi je ql
<upd> čeprov eni pravjo da ni rap
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXstBHvZrNk&feature=related
<bogdanov> haha
<upd> amapak ok
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Beogradski Sindikat - POVRATAK
<bogdanov> :)
<upd> mja :)
<upd> Kms je kull; tu nor je zur! Hrcki so pa itak zakon!!!!
<upd> hah
<upd>  spet ste tam? samo nea pij fuzl, ker se ti bo fuzlalo ju3
<upd> bla
<upd> h
<upd> grem film gledat
<upd> ayde
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> jst pa
<bogdanov> spat
<bogdanov> pocas
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5GR1qP-tTxE&feature=related
<bogdanov> haha
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Kosovo je Srbija - Najebali ste
<bogdanov> zdj pa res grem
<bogdanov> :))
<t3ch> dobro jutroi! :)
<t3ch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWHBrlcjX-A
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Jani Kovačič - Delam Kot Zamorc
<t3ch> party mahen
<t3ch> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaWRFkB_XEc&feature=related:
<t3ch> :):)
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Lepi Dasa - Kad Polku Zasviram (Balkan version)
<BigWhale> Dan
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<upd> eni spat eni se zbudijo ha
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> tko je to
<BigWhale> v tej dezeli
<DominiCanes> dobro jutro, kava?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: radio na clementine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4779/new/posts/
<upd> morning coffie ja
<sasa84> juhuuu
<zejn> juhuhu
<Ranakah> pozdrav... marko tukaj?
<upd> kjes pujs
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] blazko123: ne deluje zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4778/new/posts/
<Ranakah> y0 :D no time for virtual life :S :D
<upd> ma k da maš kej bolšega za počet :)
<upd> k se nismo slišal
<upd> že ene 16 let
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] blazko123: radio na clementine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4779/new/posts/
<Ranakah> vem ja :D pa ja.. redni Å¡iht.. sam
<Ranakah> živim... pa ni cajta več tukaj sedet :)
<Ranakah> pa fckig winblows morm uporabljat grrr :D
<Ranakah> pa nov net mam tud :P
<Ranakah> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1135608687.png
<upd> ma sj prov, jebeš računalnik :)
<upd> a kr 5/5 :D
<Ranakah> pa ja... računalnik je samo cenen nadomestek nečesa... :D
<Ranakah> mhm.. moral sem it na siol
<Ranakah> :)
<upd> zakaj
<Ranakah> ker druga tukaj kje sem zdaj ni Å¡lo naredit
<upd> aja, ma sj tud siof je ql
<Ranakah> lahko bi mel on paket ko je 10mbit dl pa 1ul.. ali pa 5/5 vdsl.. pa sem se odločo raje za vdsl :)
<upd> bolš to če dost uploadaš/server
<Ranakah> ja je.. samo ko sem mel amis mi ni skoraj nikol prekinil.. to pa vsake nekaj dni štekne hudič :)
<Ranakah> serverja še sploh priklopo nisem.. ne vem če ga bom :)*
<Ranakah> v omari zdaj počiva :)
<upd> :)) mja amis je mal bolj stabilen
<upd> heh
<upd> pust službo pa hekat začni
<upd> haha
<upd> oooldsqlll
<upd> anyway.. kaj pa delaš
<Ranakah> gumarska tehnologija :)
<Ranakah> za gorenje delamo gumo :P
<Ranakah> vredi Å¡iht.. 4 izmensko delo
<upd> aham super čej dobr plačan :)
<Ranakah> 800€+
<Ranakah> odvisno kolko nočnih sobot pa nedelj naletiš na mesec :D
<Ranakah> ko delamo 2 dni zjutraj, 2 popoldan, 2 ponoči, 2 doma :D
<upd> ma dobr nad povprečno plačo je toj ql
<Ranakah> mhm
<Ranakah> nič morm it :D
<Ranakah> se Å¡e javim kaj :) lep dan
<upd> ajd uživej
<sasa84> oj upd :)
<upd> oi
<sasa84> si kej priden? ;)
<upd> vedno in povsod
<upd> pa ti
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> !
<upd> :))
<lobi> yo
<lobi> ukaz za backup
<lobi> oz. kako narediti backup za home folder na zunanji disk
<lobi> da mi ne bi bilo potrebno znova in znova delat copy paste
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<upd> !form sinhronizacija map
<upd> !google ubuntu synchronize two folders
<Seniorita> How to synchronize folders? - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478037
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: ne deluje zvok  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4778/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] blazko123: orodna vrstica se ne prikaže  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4780/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: radio na clementine  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4779/new/posts/
<christooss_> lobi rsync je za take pizdarije odličen
<lobi> dal ukaz
<lobi> rsync -avh
<lobi> pa mi je prekopiralo samo prazne mape
<christooss_> -avz ?
<lobi> bom probal z -avz
<nafisa> na, zdaj sž
<nafisa> že na mojem profilu na FB razpravljajo, zakaj linux ne dela na eni mašini
<nafisa> :S
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaasky: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> pfft, linux, to je sam za geeke
<nafisa> :S
<nafisa> misliš?
<nafisa> jst nisem g33k
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> jst tud ne!
<uni4dfx> jst sm profesionalni uporabnik Windows sistema
<uni4dfx> uporabljam Windows Vista Professional za profesionalce
<nafisa> Vista?
<nafisa> bruh***
<uni4dfx> XD
<nafisa> jst ... če bo možnost ... ne bom več na winsih ...
<uni4dfx> zezam se no, nism winsov vidu že 10 let
<nafisa> če pa že ... pa win xp ... samo bodo updati samo še eno leto
<nafisa> tako da verjetno ne bom več mela winsov
<uni4dfx> jst jih mam sicer za backup če je res kak emergency ampak se še ni zgodil do zdej
<nafisa> jst mam samo inštalacijski CD od xp-jev pa driverje ...
<uni4dfx> original? :D
<nafisa> sam kaj mi to nuca, če nimam externe DVD enote
<nafisa> kje si pa ti vidu pri meni kak original?
<nafisa> :D
<uni4dfx> ja zadnič k sm biu pr teb res nism nč tazga vidu :)
<nafisa> kdaj si pa ti bil pri meni?
<uni4dfx> lol hecam se no :D
<uni4dfx> k si tko napisala hehe
<nafisa> lahko pa prideš ... ampak pri meni se ne vidi od mašinerije kaj velik ... netbook ... zunanji disk ... zvočniki, LCD, tipkovnca, miška pa kup kablov :D
<nafisa> okolica bolj zanimiva ... Å¡tanga, tangice ... :D
<uni4dfx> viš to gre fajn skup :D
<uni4dfx> tipkovnice, tangice...
<uni4dfx> vse spada v isto kategorijo
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> a Å¡tanga pa ne? :P
<uni4dfx> i guess da bi se lahko temu rekl hardware
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<nafisa> za signal lovit :D
<uni4dfx> signal iz vesolja? ^^
<nafisa> ilijnnssssssss
<nafisa> ja, da vidmo, če bomo lovil plave fleke iz vesolja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [xubuntu] orodna vrstica se ne prikaže  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4780/new/posts/
<nafisa> tako se vesoljske ladje kamuflirajo ... da jih ne opazmo, da so ladje
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: [xubuntu] orodna vrstica se ne prikaže  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4780/new/posts/
<nafisa> ok ... orodna vrstica se ne prikaže ... to je ok ... ampak kwa majo karaoke z ubuntujem?
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> xfce je crap
<nafisa> mamo youtube za karaoke ...ž
<nafisa> ne rabmo drugega ;D
<uni4dfx> actually
<uni4dfx> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2010/08/turn-ubuntu-into-karaoke-player.html
<uni4dfx> :D
<Seniorita> Turn Ubuntu into a Karaoke Player ~ Ubuntu Vibes
<nafisa> hvala ... ne rabm ;:D
<nafisa> 41 brisač zloženih ...
<uni4dfx> jih šteješ sprot? :D
<nafisa> ma ... jih imam preštete skos ...
<nafisa> če mi kdaj kako sunejo, da vem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/video-sheenov-izbruh-kaplja-cez-rob-nanizanke-letos-ne-bo-vec/251754
<Seniorita> Video: Sheenov izbruh kaplja čez rob - nanizanke letos ne bo več :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> madr fakr! no more two and a half men :((
<nafisa> no, ni se za zjokat ...
<CrazyLemon> ja je!
<nafisa> ni ni ...
<nafisa> grem pogledat, če je pralni stroj opral
<uni4dfx> limona a si gledu TG :D
<uni4dfx> "the man spontaneously combusted!"
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx itak da sm gledal..tudi ti neumnosti sprašuješ :D
<uni4dfx> ja kaj jst vem, lahko bi biu odsoten na potovanju zato ker si mogu na poroko v armenijo
<nafisa> jutri ... butec in butec ...
<nafisa> ql
<nafisa> če bomo že iz 8. dneva pogreba
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx stric iz armenije ima poroko avgusta
<uni4dfx> a, zajebu pol
<nafisa> ej ... polom ... moje kolegice se že tud poročajo ... pa polovica jih je zaročenih ...
<nafisa> haloooooooooo ... 20-13 so stareeeeee
<nafisa> pol bojo pa tipi ugotovil, kaj jim v bistvu paše ...
<nafisa> pa bo jok pa stok pa ogenj v strehi ...
<nafisa> ej, limonček ... kdaj se boš pa ti uženu?
<nafisa> al si že?
<CrazyLemon> uženu?? bog ne daj
<CrazyLemon> vsaj še 5let nimam v načrtih nobene žene ne nič
 * CrazyLemon se strese
<CrazyLemon> Na vsak DVD zapišemo 4.7 GB podatkov. V škatlo spravimo 10 DVD-jev, po 10 škatel zložimo v zabojček in v prtljažnik avta naložimo 5 takih zabojčkov. Pot od Ljubljane do Sežane je dolga približno 80 km in prevozimo jo s povprečno hitrostjo 100 km/h. Kakšno hitrost prenosa podatkov zmore naš avto, ki drvi po avtocesti?
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kak predlog? :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> 1,6  mega :D
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> joke joke
<CrazyLemon> na izbiro je med drugim " približno 1.6gb/s"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> aja, ok
<nafisa> pol pa giga
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> saj nisem računala
<CrazyLemon> torej moje predvidevanje je da izračunam čas ki ga rabimo da prevozimo 80km... in ga delimo s kapaciteto DVDjev
<nafisa> ja, pa cajt se rabi zračunat ... je 50 minut, ne?
<CrazyLemon> 48min ja
<nafisa> na pamet govorim
<CrazyLemon> aka 2880sekund
<CrazyLemon> ampak če 2880 sekund delim z kapaciteto 2350GB
<CrazyLemon> potem ne dobim ravno tapravega odgovora :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..to so bajti js pa bite rabim
<CrazyLemon> jao :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak vseen ni tapravega odgovora :D
<nafisa> haha ,,,
<nafisa> dej, bom probala zračunat ...
<CrazyLemon> pohiti! še 10min je časa! :D
<nafisa> ah, dej
<nafisa> če še čvekam zraven pa fear factor gledam
<CrazyLemon> je kaj zanimivga na FF?
<nafisa> ma, hrošče so jedl, če niso keglov podrl v dveh metih ... kolk je keglov ostal, tolk hroščev so pojedl
<nafisa> pol so se iz gliserja mogli spravit na helikopter
<CrazyLemon> fun :)
<nafisa> pa iz enega bloka/stolpnice na drugega so mogli se preplazit po drogu ... če so se obrnili navzdol, se je 2 minuti prištelo k času
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaasky: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon: (4.7*10*10*5)/(100/80*60*60) GB/s
<uni4dfx> nevem če je prov, sm na pamet tole napisu :P
<CrazyLemon> pride 0.5222222
<CrazyLemon> tega odgovora p ani
<uni4dfx> kako 0.52
<CrazyLemon> in men se zdi da je tam 80/100
<uni4dfx> aja pizda
<uni4dfx> zakaj sm obrnu okol
<uni4dfx> seveda je 80/100
<CrazyLemon> in sem že zračunal tko k ti
<CrazyLemon> pa ni takega odgovora
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> Približno 13 Gb/s 	
<CrazyLemon> 	Približno 1.6 Gb/s 	
<CrazyLemon> 	Skoraj 1 Tb/s 	
<CrazyLemon> 	Okrog 100 Mb/s
<uni4dfx> ja pol majo pa oni narobe :D
<CrazyLemon> to imam na izbiro :)
<uni4dfx> wtf lol
<uni4dfx> aja čaki
<uni4dfx> Gb/s
<sasa84_> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa :)
<uni4dfx> množi z 8
<CrazyLemon> kaj to ?
<CrazyLemon> 0.8 *
<uni4dfx> 6.5 Gb/s ok to tud ne zveni dobr
<CrazyLemon> ?
<uni4dfx> vse skup
<uni4dfx> da dobiš bite namest bajtov
<nafisa> 0,8159
<CrazyLemon> sej so povsod biti
<uni4dfx> oh
<uni4dfx> ja ne niso
<uni4dfx> 4.7GB
<CrazyLemon> obratno misliš :D
<uni4dfx> to niso biti
<nafisa> MB/s
<CrazyLemon> jah to ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak hitrosti so v bitih
<uni4dfx> jah ne niso če jih nisi pretvoru :D
<nafisa> ok,m pol pa Å¡e v bite sprement
<nafisa> GB
<CrazyLemon> 2350GB = 18.000 Gb
<CrazyLemon> 18.800*
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 3 minute ... !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> 2350 GB = 20186346291200 b
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa you are helpless :P
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> 6,5277777?
<uni4dfx> ja js tud tko dobim
<nafisa> ne znam
<CrazyLemon> 50 sekund ...
<lobi> alternativa za movie maker
<CrazyLemon> bom dal 13gb/s
<nafisa> dobr je
<CrazyLemon> bmk! :D
<lobi> ???
<uni4dfx> lol ugibi
<nafisa> i give up
<uni4dfx> prva al pa druga
<nafisa> 6,5277777
<nafisa> vztrajam
<nafisa> če je treba v bitih
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<nafisa> nvm
<CrazyLemon> ZADEL SEM!
<nafisa> po moje ni
<uni4dfx> haha
<uni4dfx> kera
<uni4dfx> 13?
<CrazyLemon> 13Gb/s :)))
<uni4dfx> to je zihr un idiot brodnik delu a?
<CrazyLemon> sploh ni logično..ampak ok :D
<nafisa> super ... zadel
<nafisa> jst pa kle na 5 načinov računala
<nafisa> dej formulo napiš
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah js tudi..lahk pokažem list kere neumnosti sm delal :D
<uni4dfx>  (4.7*10*10*5*8)/(80/100*60*60) GB/s
<nafisa> da vidmo
<DominiCanes> http://www.langpop.com/
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ja sam ni to to :D
<Seniorita> Programming Language Popularity
<uni4dfx> ja ne more bit narobe no :D
<CrazyLemon> lobi OpenShot, PiTiVi, Cinderella
<nafisa> ej, to pride ven 6,5
<uni4dfx> 0.8 ure rabš da prevozš * 60 * 60... to ne more bit narobe
<nafisa> pa ni prava
<uni4dfx> 4.7*10*10*5 je količina
<uni4dfx> pa množiš z 8 za bite
<nafisa> ja ...
<nafisa> deliš z 2880
<nafisa> s
<nafisa> in pride 6,527777777777777
<uni4dfx> yep
<CrazyLemon> kapaciteta je 2350GB...to je 18800 Gb...v 2880s
<uni4dfx> yup
<nafisa> to sm tud jst tko računala
<nafisa> kako pol pride 13 vn?
<uni4dfx> lej če je brodnik sestavlu nalogo pol je itak narobe
<nafisa> samo tud 6,5 Gb/s mi je všeč ...
<nafisa> bi tkoj mela tako linijo :D
<uni4dfx> jst pa ne
<uni4dfx> zato k je pingtime porazn
<nafisa> bi pol zih mela server doma
<nafisa> tak huge
<nafisa> saj se hecam drugače ...
<nafisa> tule imam pol mega ...
<nafisa> pa je ok ...
<nafisa> sicer mi je optika bl ušeč ...
<uni4dfx> na T-2 maš lahko 10Gb/s :D
<nafisa> ja, ok
<nafisa> lastnik ne bo stroške povečal
<nafisa> more neki met od tega
<nafisa> v Å¡tudentu je blo super ... film v 4ih minutah dol ...
<nafisa> samo po vodo sem si šla pa sem že mela za gledat ...
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lej ona se tud hval, zakaj sam mene zmer sekeraš :D
<nafisa> tale linija tuki ... je pa tko ... neki podobnega k UMTS od Mobitela
<nafisa> o faaaaakkkkk ... kihnla, da mi je skor gobec razneslo ...
<uni4dfx> nazdravje
<nafisa> tnx
<uni4dfx> kr v severni koreji so že protesti
<nafisa> na hrvaškem so protesti
<nafisa> proti kosorjevi
<nafisa> al kosarjevi
<nafisa> saj nvm, kako se baba piše
<nafisa> jadranka ji je ime
<nafisa> e, lani je blo vse za gledat zastonj ... letos je za to treba met pop plus naročnino plačano
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<nafisa> če jst ne pišem, noben ne piše :D
<lobi> !google das
<Seniorita> D.A.S. Audio - INICIO http://www.dasaudio.com/
<lobi> hehe
<lobi> ker neki
<nafisa> ej ... a pozna kdo ker program za ubuntu ... k v zadnjih 6 sekund skladbe vplete že naslednji komad?
<nafisa> grem pucat klub naprej ... bom potem pogledala, če bo kdo kej vedu
<lobi> nafisa: Audacity mogoce
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Poni: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<Grega> haha, treba vso to spermo pobrisat, a..
<nafisa> Grega ... ne zezi se ... sperma je v brisačkah pa v kondomih ... ti so že dolgo v smetnjaku
<nafisa> hvala, loby
<Grega> oooh, tocno..
<nafisa> samo ... to je za urejanje?
<nafisa> jst bi player samo rabila
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Slobuntu 10.10.2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4700/new/posts/
<sasa84> nafisa, pa sej lahko naštimaš... mogoče ma clo rhythmbox to
<sasa84> čak
<sasa84> ma
<sasa84> rhythmboy--> uredi-možnosti-predvajanje
<sasa84> box
<zdobersek> :O jutr je meeting!
<zdobersek> ahahaha omg http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIGXAX4wrRE&feature=player_embedded
<Seniorita> YouTube        - simulacion de Brian Carrasco
<CrazyLemon> <uni4dfx> lej če je brodnik sestavlu nalogo pol je itak narobe             ne vem kdo je sestavu nalogo..to je za rač. komunikacije
<nafisa> ojla
<nafisa> pucala sem :)
<CrazyLemon> v koga?????
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> js pa nism pucal..sem se pa igral z nečakom pa nečakinjo
<sasa84> oo, pridn limonko :)
<sasa84> a so Å¡pilal gcompris? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no computer :D
<nafisa> iii, nečaki
<nafisa> kolk pa sta stara?
<CrazyLemon> poskušam jima čim manj dat računalnik
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma gcompris lohk no :P
<CrazyLemon> nafisa 2 pa 6
<nafisa> iiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sj tamala igra gcompris :)
<sasa84> lepo :P
<CrazyLemon> pozna tvoj glas..brez skrbi :)))
<nafisa> j'adore les enfants
<sasa84> buahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> nafisa pol pa hitro povej fantu naj naredi enega ali Å¡est :))
<nafisa> sam ne svojih :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne bom se mogla infiltrirat u vašo familjo, k me bo nečakinja po glasu spoznala :P
<nafisa> ne ne ne ...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oooooh..pa tok sem se veselil...ah..pa nič...
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> ne bi jst Å¡e rodila
<nafisa> loh jih pa posvojimo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma ti si pa slabš k morje...tam se vsaj prčakuje d je 1x plima pa 1x oseka :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha
<CrazyLemon> do not expect anything from me :D
<CrazyLemon> tko je najbolš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tko tudi sam ne pričakujem čist nč od sebe :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> wooot ;)
<sasa84> pam pam pam... kšn šoping bo treba usekat :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3D2lXh2n0aPyw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Piano stairs  - TheFunTheory.com - Rolighetsteorin.se
<CrazyLemon> ok..tole je zakon ideja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon ...un video k je na topicu je pa tud hud :D
<CrazyLemon> tist video je bigwejlov :D
<CrazyLemon> on je čist obseden z njim
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbEKAwCoCKw
<Seniorita> YouTube        - The world&#39;s deepest bin - Thefuntheory.com - Rolighetsteorin.se
<CrazyLemon> matr ma folk cool ideje
<CrazyLemon> mal daš zvočnih efektov pa tkoj folk rata bl ekološko ozaveščen
<sasa84> a so to kšni švedi? :P
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> smart people :)
<sasa84> haha
<sasa84> Å¡ibaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam do postojne ;)
<sasa84> papapapa
<CrazyLemon> oh..volkswagen je njihov 'sponzor'
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> "kličem iz blabla kateri je partner KD Življenje in vi ste naša stranka"
<CrazyLemon> wtf :D
<nafisa> ok, whatever
<CrazyLemon> ane
<CrazyLemon> niti ne vem kaj za vraga je KD Življenje ..nek sklad or smth
<nafisa> življenjsko zavarovanje
<nafisa> z investicijo
<nafisa> mene vpraš :D
<CrazyLemon> ne mi reč da delaš za njih :D
<nafisa> ne
<CrazyLemon> me pa zanima kje ta folk dobi mojo cifro
<nafisa> imeniki obstajajo ...
<nafisa> druga opcija?
<nafisa> nekdo jo je dal, k pozna tvojo cifro
<CrazyLemon> nisem v imeniku
<nafisa> veliko agentov cilja na to, da nekdo, ki sklene polico ... ali pa ne ... priporoči nekaj svojih "prijateljev"
<CrazyLemon> folk ve da sm Å¡tudent in da me ne zanimajo police etc :D
<nafisa> hahaha ... to ti misliš
<nafisa> eni dajo cifro od tistih, ki jim ne pomenijo velik
<nafisa> ponavad so priporočilne kartice ...
<CrazyLemon> :o
<CrazyLemon> prasci!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> če en predloži 10 cifer, gre v žrebanje za enotedenske počitnice nekje ob morju
<nafisa> druga nagrada je kak vikend paket za celo familijo ...
<nafisa> itd.
<nafisa> zeloooooooo se spoznam na te stvari
<CrazyLemon> ti si tudi taka torej..k želi na počitnice :D
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> sem bila v tem poslu ... sem naredila ponavadi v eni polici toliko, kot drugi v celem mesecu
<nafisa> fancy večerje pa nvm kaj vse ...
<nafisa> pa ni to za mene
<nafisa> fax je bil spet na strani
<CrazyLemon> nis ti za fancy torej..raj v meka it pa je!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<nafisa> meka ... premiere solata je dobra, ja
<nafisa> na celovški v celovški domači pekarni majo dober kebab
<nafisa> hot horse v tivoliju ... mesni sir pa ogrooomnooooo zelenjaveeee
<CrazyLemon> nism Å¡e bil v hot horseu
<CrazyLemon> pravijo da je kr dobro :)
<nafisa> ja, fuuuuulllllll
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nNa: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HfCqw_8iKo
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Bulletstorm Demo - E3 2010
<zdobersek> tale spil ga pa ubije
<DominiCanes>    ma tak tak
<nafisa> hejla, stric dominikanc :D
<DominiCanes> kako smo kej danes
<DominiCanes> petek je
<nafisa> party time
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<nafisa> ob 20h
<nafisa> zdaj pa lahko mičkeno počivam ...
<nafisa> maternični krči me ubijajo
<DominiCanes> pejt na pilates
<nafisa> kaj ma teta s krvavca veze s pilatesom?
<DominiCanes> he he he
<DominiCanes> pa de je u formi....kak bi drugac prisal vsak mesec
<DominiCanes> od kod ti time nafisa
<DominiCanes> india
<nafisa> ja no ... sicer je lepo, da me je spet nazaj začela obiskovat ...
<nafisa> ampak je blo fajn tud, ko ni hodla na obiske
<nafisa> ja, indijsko ime je to, ja
<DominiCanes> lepo
<nafisa> a ne deP
<nafisa> ?
<nafisa> grem rythmbox mal naštudirat
<Grega> http://www.shrani.si/f/2A/At/GTFp6HG/ss2.png
<Grega> m?
<nafisa> to je že včeri bla tale slika gor
<Grega> ne, vceraj je bil ta pob dost bolj creepy
<nafisa> jst pa nea vem, kak bom danes cel večer v petah pa hodila skos ...
<Sky[x]> nafisa: a kr v petkah huh :P
<teardrop> nafisa, zakaj bi pa pete ble problem
<nafisa> poleg materničnih krčev pa sklumpanega kolena?
<nafisa> raje sem v teniskih pa kavbojkah pa lepo sedim ...
<teardrop> ah - petke tko lepo noge podaljšajo in rit poudarijo
<nafisa> mam dost velko
<nafisa> nisem kaka suha pička ... veš
<bogdanov> re
<nafisa> kaj pomeni re?
<miha> več pomenov ma v bistvu...
<miha> re: reply, regarding...
<miha> subject:     re: i think you are idiot         s*** my c***
<bogdanov> :))
<miha> and bogdanov ?
<miha> :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> ej, eno vprašanje ...
<teardrop> nafisa, sej nisem rekel da poveča rit :D
<nafisa> kako v rythmboxu nrdim, da poslušam en radio iz enga naslova?
<nafisa> npr. radio center ... ki ima link http://www.radiocenter.si/listen-radio-center
<Seniorita> Radio Center > Player
<nafisa> da mi ne bi blo treba u brouzrju poslušat?
<christooss_> nafisa npr
<christooss_> za ljubljano je tole http://212.18.63.51:8042/
<Seniorita> SHOUTcast Administrator
<nafisa> ja, samo kam morm to v rythmboxu vpisat?
<christooss_> predvidevam
<christooss_> desni klik
<christooss_> add radio
<christooss_> :)
<christooss_> jup
<christooss_> klikni na radio z desno
<christooss_> add new radio station
<christooss_> pa bo
<christooss_> knede
<nafisa> waaa
<nafisa> sama našla
<nafisa> wiiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> hvala
<R33D3M33R> shoutcast je zloben, uporabite icecast :P
<nafisa> a grize?
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20036431-36.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
<Seniorita> Google to content farms: It's on | The Social - CNET News
<nafisa> grem jst resetirat kompič ... ga nisem že, odkar sem ga resetirala ko so se updati naštelali po inštalaciji OS
<nafisa> brb
<R33D3M33R> ne, ampak to: http://www.videolan.org/press/2010-1.html
<Seniorita> VideoLAN - VideoLAN - Press Release
<christooss_> rofl sama našla po tem ko sm povedal kje je :)
<christooss_> R33D3M33R shoutcast je storitev ne vsak internet radio
<R33D3M33R> nima veze
<R33D3M33R> shoutcast je direktorij
<R33D3M33R> če ga uporabljaš, podpiraš njihovo kampanjo
<christooss_> ja sej kdo pa ga uporablja?
<R33D3M33R> če uporabljaš icecast, podpiraš opensource
<R33D3M33R> zgoraj si pastal
<R33D3M33R> pa piše: punt
<R33D3M33R> ups
<R33D3M33R> :D
<R33D3M33R> (17:44:34) Seniorita: SHOUTcast Administrator
<christooss_> sej ti pravim jst sm postal ip direktno do radia
<christooss_> ip k sm ga pobral iz spletne strani
<R33D3M33R> aja, to imajo oni na radiu shoutcast webserver?
<christooss_> blage
<CrazyLemon> jp
<R33D3M33R> jaz sem mislil, da je to link na shoutcast :)
<christooss_> bmk za shoutcast sam nefista je vprašala za ip pa sm ji ga postal
<christooss_> Seniorita je pa pač failala
<christooss_> in me obtožila podpiranja shoutcasta :)
<R33D3M33R> jah, drugič bom raje sam kliknil na link :)
<christooss_> plus vlc un ip čist normalno podpira tako, da nevem kaj ma kle shoutcast kot tak zraven
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] blazko123: [xubuntu] orodna vrstica se ne prikaže  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4780/new/posts/
<christooss_> R33D3M33R men se bl problematičen od shoutcasta zdi sam radio center :)
<christooss_> ampak to je že druga debata :)
<christooss_> grem zdej ajde
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaasky: domace karaoke ultrastar deluxe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4667/new/posts/
<nafisa> hvala tole za radio
<nafisa> like it
<miha> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-12571965
<Seniorita> BBC News - Dark matter theory challenged by gassy galaxies result
<R33D3M33R> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7sJyL4WMXY
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Annoying Orange: ZOOM!!!
<Grega> haha "my father married my ex-girlfriend"
<nafisa> hudo
<nafisa> ti jst napišem, kako so eni samozavestni?
<nafisa> če ne odgovoriš v treh sekundah?
<nafisa> sam da nick izbrišem
<nafisa> --> lej, nikoli nisem bil rezerva. tudi pri tvojem èvekanju tukaj ne bom. ko si vzameš èas samo zase me pa klikni...
<Grega> in..
<Grega> cist lepo ti je povedal :)
<kubanc> folk, kva mislte da bi blo narobe? z 2 razlicinma prenosnikoma ter mobilnim telefonom se lahko povezem na sinopsis wireless router (od siola zadeva), medtem ko sem se probal z stacionarnim PC-jem povezat z PCI wireless kartico ter USB wireless adapterjem, pa mi ni ratalo...
<kubanc> a je mozno da se tam, kjer je racunalnik izgublja signal?
<nafisa> ja, probi s telefonom, ne?
<nafisa> če je tam signal
<nafisa> Grega ... nadutežev ne maram ...
<Sky[x]> a mi lahko kdo pove če v slo že majo ket na netu tanove MBP ? :D
<Grega> lol, kje ti zivis :)
<kubanc> ja, tud to bi bla opcija
<nafisa> od mene lahko samo moj zahteva, da mu odgovarjam takoj
<kubanc> k da bi blo kej druzga narobe, kot zgleda ni...
<Grega> saj on ni zahteval nic
<nafisa> ah ...
<Grega> rekel je ali se hoces (menit) ali pa ne
<nafisa> saj sem se pogovarjala
<Grega> in ce se noces se pac ne :)
<nafisa> ampak če nekej zraven delam, bo odgovor v 15 sec
<nafisa> ne v treh
<nafisa> vse sem mu odgovorila, karkoli je vprašal
<nafisa> ne bo mi noben rekel, da se nisem pogovarjala
<Grega> eh, whatever
<Grega> ti si neko cudno dete :)
<nafisa> lej ... jst nekej napišem pa morm čakat 5 minut, da on odgovori ... če pa on vpraša pa morm v sekundi odgovort ... niti tipkat ne smem dolgih stavkov, ker me drugače ne bi več jebal 5 posto?
<nafisa> halooooooooo
<Grega> halooooooooo
<nafisa> :P
<zejn> hehe
<miha> nafisa: pač ti si punca.
<nafisa> ja, in zato manjvredna?
<Grega> nicvredna!
<Grega> :>
<miha> nafisa: enakovredna, sej veš, enotni v različnosti..
<miha> :D
<miha> !google et pliribus unum
<Seniorita> YouTube - Bach - B minor Mass - 14 - Et in unum Dominum http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jhJPFRwxfs
<Grega> komu ti lezes v rit?
<miha> al ka je
<miha> :D
<miha> Grega: tebi zagotovo ne
<Grega> :>
<nafisa> ok ...
<nafisa> te pa ničvredna
<miha> nafisa: kaj pa če bi tebi lezu v rit? ko si že domača s to tematiko? :)
<nafisa> ah
<nafisa> kako naj na bloggerju vstavim slikco kar z linkom iz neta pa da kot sliko prikaže?
<nafisa> ker piše html urejanje ...
<nafisa> pa napišem <img>http://amritatapadia.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/asian-business-man-hiding-behind-mask-thumb5549864.jpg</img>
<nafisa> pa ne prime
<Grega> norca se dela iz tebe
<Grega> ta .. racunalnik.. :)
<nafisa> resno sprašujem, no
<Grega> ok no
<Grega> <img src="http:/..." />
<zejn> pa ne pozabit na alt
<nafisa> aja
<nafisa> Vašega HTML-ja ne moremo sprejeti: Oznaka ni dovoljena.: META
<zejn> kam si pa to vtaknla?!
<nafisa> <div>
<nafisa> </div><div><meta equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(0, 0, 238); -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: underline; "><img src="http://amritatapadia.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/asian-business-man-hiding-behind-mask-thumb5549864.jpg" border="0" alt="" style="display: block; margin-top: 0px; margin-right: auto; margin-bottom: 10px; margin-left: auto; text-align: center; curso
<nafisa> r: pointer; width: 300px; height: 450px; " /></span></div><div><span class="Apple-style-span" style="color: rgb(0, 0, 238); -webkit-text-decorations-in-effect: underline; ">
<nafisa> </span></div>
<zejn> meta tag pobris
<nafisa> pa mi napako napiše
<zejn> to --> <meta equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<nafisa> ok, porihtala ...
<nafisa> sem samo en div pustila pa img src
<zejn> pametno.
<nafisa> tko ... zdaj pa za silo zgleda
<nafisa> hvala
<dhbiker> \o/
 * dhbiker slaps [[n00b]]  with a small mIRC 6.01
<kubanc> link quality 5%
<kubanc> to pa ni normalno...
<kubanc> pa mam router cca 6 metrov stran od mene...
<napsy> cer
<miha> cer
<napsy> kako kaj
<dhbiker> vredu
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> ti?
<dhbiker> heh
<napsy> blo ze bolje :)
<dhbiker> hehe
<dhbiker> same same
<kubanc> ej, a kdo ve kako so parametri za noise in signal level, ki so podani z Dbm...
<kubanc> ce mas -30 dbm, al pa 30dbm, kaj je bols?
<kubanc> oziroma, kda imas vec noise levela?
<zejn> 0dB je idealno
<zejn> ce je signal
<kubanc> The negative numbers indicate a loss of power as the wireless wave travels. So what you want are signal/noise numbers closer to zero.
<kubanc> The stronger the signal, sans interference, the higher the data rate can be, to a point.
<kubanc> A good WiFi signal strength is -70dBm or more positive.
<kubanc> A poor WiFi signal strength is -90dBm or more negative.
<kubanc> signal level mam -48dbm, noise level -57dbm
<zejn> okol -90dB je neuporabno
<kubanc> ok, signal level mam vredu, sam zakva je link quality samo 5%
<kubanc> :S
<zejn> k mas prevc noise?
<kubanc> a link quality je razmerje med signal level in noise level vrjetno...
<zejn> ja
<nafisa> a uni so pa v topa spizdli?
<kubanc> a mi lahko kdo google.si pinga pa mi pove odzivni cas?
<miha> kubanc: 64 bytes from yo-in-f104.1e100.net (64.233.169.104): icmp_seq=1 ttl=55 time=228 ms
<miha> 64 bytes from yo-in-f104.1e100.net (64.233.169.104): icmp_seq=2 ttl=55 time=169 ms
<miha> 64 bytes from yo-in-f104.1e100.net (64.233.169.104): icmp_seq=3 ttl=55 time=177 ms
<miha> 64 bytes from yo-in-f104.1e100.net (64.233.169.104): icmp_seq=4 ttl=55 time=404 ms
<kubanc> hvala
<Sky[x]> da storklja prinese otroka se verjamem, ampak da pajek odpelje avto pac ne :) http://instagr.am/p/B1x1p/
<Seniorita> instagr.am
<miha> Sky[x]: lol
<Sky[x]> pismo sem jezen :>
<Sky[x]> apple me je čist razočarpv nad tem updejtom :>
<Sky[x]> k bo drug let redesign in vse in se zdj ful neb splačal kupt enga MBPja za 2k :S
<Grega> ce bos tak ggledal na stvari ne bos nikol mel nic :)
<Sky[x]> to je res
<Sky[x]> sam res niso predstavl nič posebnega razn boljši CPU pa thunderbolt
<Sky[x]> pogrešam kak SSD pa boljšo batarijo ne pa slabšo grr
<Grega> ssd je opcija, kolk je meni znano..
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> če daš pa namest CDja en disk notr pa zgubiš 20min batarije grrr :>
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a se spomneš rešitev 13gb/s
<CrazyLemon> medtem k smo dobil 6.5 rezultat ?
<CrazyLemon> očitno moraš dat x 2 :)
<Grega> katere bookmark ikone so must-have za slovenske strani.. facebook, twitter, blogger, myspace.. kaj se?
<CrazyLemon> bookmark ikone ?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi bookmarkal ikone ?
<Grega> am..
<Grega> tista zadeva "deli z ostalimi.."
<CrazyLemon> aja
<Grega> ki je na kaksni strani in ko pritisnes se objavi na.. twitteru
<Grega> da ti je kao vsec ta stran..
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..tist annoying feature
<Grega> yes
<CrazyLemon> delicious.com si dal ?
<Grega> ne
<CrazyLemon> pa stumbleupon pa google
<Grega> a je to popularno med slovenci?
<CrazyLemon> blage
<Grega> hm
<Grega> neko najstnico rabimo tukaj
<Grega> :>
<CrazyLemon> netlog
<CrazyLemon> !!
<CrazyLemon> :>
 * CrazyLemon lih opazu netlog ikonco na 24ur
<Grega> v redu je, 6 ravno pase..
<CrazyLemon> ok..to bo 6.78 €
<Grega> +ddv?
<CrazyLemon> naah.. to je cena z ddv
<CrazyLemon> nekje je treba začet
<Grega> skromn tic
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> its just the way i am :$
<DominiCanes> tip je car http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F6EoMdn95E
<Seniorita> YouTube        - Dub FX 18/04/2009 &#39;Soothe Your Pain&#39;
<zdobersek> ne vela, ker ma pedalke!
<DominiCanes> he he
<DominiCanes> tip je car in ti si lubosumen
<DominiCanes> u principu ni car ker ma mikrofon
<Sky[x]> res nv kva bi Å¡u delat :>
<Grega> fap fap fap..
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> zgleda da je ubogal
<bogdanov> sta ima
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> smeš če izbereš matte zaslon se ti čas dostave poveča za 1 dan :D
<CrazyLemon> Grega sky fapa na mace ter njihovo stran ter na njihovo naročilnico :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov kjes ba :D
<Grega> vidim :>
<bogdanov> ma eo bo ti?
<Sky[x]> oh ja
<Sky[x]> kakšne mate :>
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ma jebem se kle s prevodi
<bogdanov> ma jebes prevode
<bogdanov> pjd vn
<bogdanov> :))
<Grega> CrazyLemon
<Grega> http://www.smartclick.si/artikel/283/artikel-1
<Seniorita> SmartClick - artikel 1
<Grega> http://www.smartclick.si/
<Seniorita> SmartClick
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov zunaj piha burja :S
<CrazyLemon> Grega dej Å¡e tam nad kupce napis KUPCI
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa lepo si tole naredu
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e vedno ne verjamem da je tvoj design
<Grega> good :)
<CrazyLemon> pa dej tole v % nared Å¡irino..ker je annoying tist scroll bar spodaj :)
<Grega> ja, na chromu ga ni.. sem pa opazil da je v ff, bom pogledal..
<CrazyLemon> pa tist meni zgoraj preveč izstopa..tist je tvoje delo :D
<Grega> eh, useless si
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega kaj pa če bi še dodal tuje strani aka bolha ? recimo kake hrvaške,avstrijske etc ? al so te trgovine bl osredotočene na slovenijo?
<Grega> pac treba se je dogovorit z njimi..  prvo bom dalhttp://www.jeftinije.hr/ (hrvaski ceneje.si), dalje pa bomo vidli..
<Seniorita> Plati manje | Jeftinije.hr - Usporedite cijene, savjete i potražite on-line dućane
<Grega> odvisno ce bo sploh zalaufalo to
<bogdanov> hrvaske
<bogdanov> ne dodajt
<bogdanov> :))
<Grega> ce bo zalaufalo, potem bomba :)
<CrazyLemon> Grega jah pač ponujaš v paketu..slovenski paket tok pa tok..mednarodni tok pa tok..vse skupi tok pa tok :)
<Grega> trenutno je po modulih
<Grega> ampak ne vem.. tezko je ceno nastavit taki stvari
<CrazyLemon> a to ponujaš sam svojim trgovinam al lahk pride  uporabnik se registrira ter nato izpolni formo ter pošlje simpleclicku da ustvari oglase ?
<Grega> cist neodvisno je od spletne trgovine, dejansko so tri opcije
<Grega> mikro spletna trgovina (http://www.smartclick.si/artikel/283/artikel-1)
<Seniorita> SmartClick - artikel 1
<Grega> ruf spletna trgovina (te pac redirecta na page)
<Grega> ta ima potem opcijo avtomaticne sinhronizacije
<Grega> in pa rocni vnos artiklov (z redirectom na lastno spletno stran), z doplacilom se pac napise scripta za avto. sinh.
<CrazyLemon> in kdaj začneš reklamirat to storitev? :)
<Grega> pac page je treba se malo zrihtat
<Grega> drugace pa..
<Sky[x]> ša FB connect rabiš da dobiš podatke za mailing listo :D
<Grega> phhhh, kaj te vem..
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20036554-37.html
<Seniorita> Did Google pull app for in-app purchase violation? | Apple - CNET News
<zdobersek> na vsakem kurcevem videu moras gledat katy perry, ko se tist video konca
<zdobersek> ZAKVA?!?!?!???!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> KJE TO?!!????????!?????????!????????!?????
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nisi v topu ??
<bogdanov> u
<bogdanov> topa grem
<bogdanov> jutr
<bogdanov> zdele grem mau u tusa
<bogdanov> pogledat
<bogdanov> :D
<Sky[x]> lacost ? :D
<Sky[x]> kvaj že un krokodil
<Sky[x]> al pa armani  ? :D
<CrazyLemon> lacost..kje ma armani krokodila :D
<bogdanov> lacoste
<bogdanov> pederušo
<bogdanov> paj to to
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> cujemo se aj
<Sky[x]> sej nism reku da ma armani krokodila jao
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/WRyI5.gif
<CrazyLemon> smackdown :D
<zdobersek> HEADSHOT!
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-26
<upd> ja res je
<CrazyLemon> holy fck..tale zadnji jackass je res..em... sick :D
<upd> pljunem na tvoj grob!
<upd> si že gledal to ?
<CrazyLemon> sux
<CrazyLemon> vsaj zgleda kot da sux :)
<upd> Po okrevanju ji pa na misel pride le eno - kruto maščevanje.
<upd> i like that :)
<upd> another year bo prvi dons :)
<CrazyLemon> ooooo fuck
<CrazyLemon> !google poo cocktail supreme
<CrazyLemon> ah ni seniorite
<CrazyLemon> aaaaa fucking sick bastards
<napsy> CrazyLemon: a bo zdaj nek irc meeting spet?
<CrazyLemon> aja lol
<CrazyLemon> danes naj bi bil
<CrazyLemon> čist pozabu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> aja
<CrazyLemon> danes kot danes 26.2 :D
<napsy> aja kul pol se nism prepozn :)
<CrazyLemon> čez 19ur naj bi bil sestanek :)
<napsy> bos kako novico napisu?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> sej ni sestanek za folk
<CrazyLemon> ampak za nas
<napsy> :)
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi tale sestanek malce hopeless
<CrazyLemon> oz nonsense :D
<grom> pozdravljeni, motim?
<CrazyLemon> bl potiho prosim
<CrazyLemon> normalni ljudje že spijo
<CrazyLemon> al pa žurajo
<CrazyLemon> pick one
<grom> ;)
<grom> Morebit bom ustrelil mimo, ampak sem nov uporabnik irc-a, pa na teh "ucnih" kanalih ni nobenega
<CrazyLemon> "ucnih" kanalih ? :)
<grom> ma ja, sem nasel nekaj tutorialov, kjer je kao #new2irc pa tko
<grom> pa sem se zdaj spomnil svojih koranin
<grom> *korenin
<grom> Ubuntu ima ziher kaj, kheh
<CrazyLemon> takih kanalov kot je new2irc etc je zelo malo in niso ravno popularni..vsaj ne na freenodeu :)
<grom> imas res CL
<CrazyLemon> tukaj se bl zbirajo IT ljudje :)
<grom> aha, pol motim...
<CrazyLemon> ne motiš ne
<CrazyLemon> sj tudi "mi" smo normalni
<CrazyLemon> (kinda)
<grom> Imas isti nick kot na forumu?
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<grom> Pol najprej hvala
<grom> ker se te skozi meglo spomnim
<CrazyLemon> za kaj pa? :D
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi tvoj nick je znan..sam pri meni je bl gosta megla :)
<grom> da si mi pomagal, khuh, bo tri leta nazaj, 2 ziher
<CrazyLemon> 3 leta nazaj?
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> takrat sm lih začel uporabljat ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> oz. takrat sem mel ubuntu cca. 4-5 mesecev :)
<grom> zdaj sem ze eno leto na gentoo/ratpoison, toda zacel sem z ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> ah..torej rad kompajlaš :>
<grom> kheh, res je, melje pa melje
<grom> sam sem se veliko naucil, sam se imam se zmeraj za newbi-a
<CrazyLemon> dokler še melje je dobro..ko neha mlet..takrat je hudič :D
<grom> uf, sploh ti ne bom razlagal kaksne more sem imel sem ter tja...
<grom> Zdaj se v bistvu poslavljam od gui-ja
<grom> pa iscem alternative
<grom> ena od reci ki me zanima je tale irc
<CrazyLemon> alternativa za irc?
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj se poslavljaš od guia? boš mazohist ratal? :D
<grom> sam ga ne znam kaj dosti uporabljat, ali pa je to to, /connect nekam /join #skupini?
<CrazyLemon> ni treba znat dost ukazov
<CrazyLemon> /join #kanal
<CrazyLemon> /part #kanal
<CrazyLemon> /nick gromJr
<CrazyLemon> /quit
<CrazyLemon> :)
<grom> mah, v bistvu se poslavljam od guija postopoma, brskalnik ostane, sam bi se rad natipkal, kheh
<grom> aha aha
<grom> kaj je pa /part?
<grom> tko kot /leave?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> zapustiš sobo/kanal
<grom> kaj pa je to, da se lahko vecim kanalom priklopis?
<grom> tega se nisem probal
<grom> a to je pol vse v enem oknu?
<grom> mislim terminalu? kheh
<CrazyLemon> jp
<grom> to pa ni ravno pregledno...
<CrazyLemon> to so univerzalni ukazi..v vsakem irc klientu so enaki
<CrazyLemon> če greš pa v irssi
<grom> saj sem v irssi-ju
<CrazyLemon> pa pol lahk si ogleduješ okna z alt + #
<CrazyLemon> torej alt 1
<CrazyLemon> te vrne v status okno
<CrazyLemon> alt 2 v prvo okno
<CrazyLemon> etc
<grom> aha
<CrazyLemon> kako je z 10-im oknom pojma nimam :D
<grom> kaj pa pomeni +i poleg mojega nicka?
<grom> [02:26] [grom(+i)] [1:freenode/#ubuntu-si(+cnt)]
<CrazyLemon> to je pač 'invisible' mode
<CrazyLemon> ampak nisi invisible :D
<CrazyLemon> to je kr neki
<grom> aha ok, da ne skrbim prevec, kul
<grom> irssi
<grom> oi CL
<grom> sem ravno probal it v drugo skupino
<CrazyLemon> ja?
<grom> pa mi ni neki menjal kanalov...
<grom> mislim me je vrglo iz tega ven
<CrazyLemon> kero "skupino" ?
<grom> #new2irc
<CrazyLemon> in si napisal
<CrazyLemon> /join #new2irc
<CrazyLemon> ?
<grom> tako
<grom> aha
<grom> sem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<grom> sam kako locim zdaj kaj je od kje?
<CrazyLemon> čak da zalaufam irssi ker se ne spomnem več
<CrazyLemon> sam men se zdi da ti spodaj piše
<grom> [02:31] [grom(+i)] [1:freenode/#ubuntu-si(+cnt)]
<grom> samo to mi pise
<CrazyLemon> ja no
<CrazyLemon> #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> :)
<grom> sam kje je pa new2irc?
<CrazyLemon> jah.. alt + 3
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> drugo okno ane
<grom> ne, mi ne prime to z Altom
<CrazyMelon> meni normalno dela
<grom> ? res?
<CrazyMelon> jp
<CrazyMelon> pa držiš alt ko pritisneš na cifro ?
<grom> khuh...
<grom> ²³±
<CrazyMelon> hm? :D
<grom> to mi pise ko drzim in klikam cifre
<CrazyMelon> kake cifre klikat
<CrazyMelon> držiš ALT in nato pritisneš na številko 1 na tipkovnici
<grom> pa alt 1, alt 2
<grom> tako ja
<grom> drzim alt
<grom> in kliknem stevilko
<CrazyMelon> ma ne klikaš nič..pritisneš :D
<CrazyMelon> in dela normalno :)
<grom> ±²³´µ
<grom> samo malo prosim, razlika med klikom in pritiskom je...?
<CrazyMelon> klikaš z miško
<CrazyMelon> pritisneš pa s prstom
<grom> aha aha ,khaha, ne uporabljem miske kaj dosti
<grom> imam ratpoison wm, kjer se ne uporablja miska
<CrazyMelon> uglavnem..ne držat ALT in nato pritiskat številke od 1-N
<CrazyMelon> ampak ALT + 1 za prvo okno.. nato ALT + 2 za drugo etc
<grom> torej pritisnem alt in drzim, potlej pritisnem 1 ali 2 ...
<grom> in rezultat:
<grom> ±²³´µ¶·¸¹°
<grom> od 1 - 10
<CrazyMelon> js res ne vem kaj ti počneš
<grom> khaha
<CrazyMelon> ker meni čisto normalno skače po oknih
<grom> ok, kul, torej ti vidis pogovore v dveh razlicnih oknih, ne v enem?
<CrazyMelon> v enem naenkrat
<CrazyMelon> nato pritisnem alt + cifra
<CrazyMelon> in vidim drugo okno
<CrazyMelon> in ne več okn naenkrat :)
<CrazyMelon> sej ti spodaj napiše cifro ko je kako okno aktivno
<grom> ce te prosim, da mi kaj napises iz new2irc, bi slo?
<grom> bos moral za to v drugo okno?
<CrazyLemon>  [02:43] [CrazyMelon(+i)] [3:ipv6/#new2irc(+nt)] [Act: 2]
<grom> aha samo da se jaz probam
<CrazyLemon> [3:ipv6/#new2irc(+nt)] [Act: 2]            <--- 3 = Å¡tevilka okna v katerem sem zdej
<CrazyLemon> Act:2     .. 2 je pa Å¡tevilka aktivnega okna
<CrazyLemon> in nato sam ALT + 2
<grom> aha
<CrazyLemon> da se premakneš na tisto okno
<grom> kje me vidis zdaj?
<CrazyMelon> PIÅ E TI SPODAJ jebelacesta
<CrazyMelon> :)
<grom> aha se spremeni, sam mi je zmeraj 1, poglej:
<grom> [02:43] [grom(+i)] [1:freenode/#ubuntu-si(+cnt)]
<CrazyMelon> jah pejt na drug kanal pa ne bo ena
 * CrazyLemon off
<nafisa> ojla ... je kdo gor? spet imam eno vprašanje :D
<grom> ola
<grom> khuh, mogoce lahko pomagam, sam ne hrani upanja
<nafisa> sem dala laptopa na standby ... izven napajanja ... pa ko sem ga hotla spet zalaufat, mi je ven vrglo, če mi zažene v navadnem načinu, al v recovery  ali da naredim memory check ... zdaj pa ne vem, a je bilo kaj narobe ... al samo zaradi tega, ker ga nisem imela na napajanju?
<grom> uf, najprej probaj navaden nacin
<grom> ce to ne dela, bo sporocil kaj, upajoc, da kaj je narobe
<nafisa> saj ... sem dala pa ni hotlo zalaufat ... potem sem pa izklopila pa dala baterijo ven ...
<nafisa> pa mi je spet to dalo
<nafisa> ampak potem mi je v navadnem načinu zagnalo
<grom> aha, torej ti z baterijo ne dela?
<nafisa> ja, saj mi dela
<nafisa> zdaj
<nafisa> ampak sem baterijo vmes ven dala
<grom> pa se to ponavlja ali je to prvic?
<nafisa> Å¡ele 2 dni nazaj sem dala to verzijo OSa gor
<nafisa> prvič, da mi je kaj takega naredilo
<nafisa> prej na 10.04 mi tega nikoli ni naredilo ...
<grom> Na splosno, ni pametno dajat baterijo ven pa not med tem ko je prizgan komp, da pa na nepriklopljenem kablu dajes baterijo ven pri prizganem racunalniku je pa sploh slaba ideja
<nafisa> saj sem ga izklopila
<nafisa> pa ni kabel priklopljen
<nafisa> brez skrbi ... da taka kokoš pa tudi nisem
<grom> lahko, no najbrz, gre za to, da je zaznal na novo baterijo
<grom> kot kos hardvera
<nafisa> prej sem ga dala v standby ... pa sem ga hotla zalaufat pa je zamrznilo
<grom> oprosti, nisem mislil tako, sem jaz ta ki je cepec
<nafisa> sem dala na forced shutdown
<nafisa> pa spet zalaufala pa mi je to dalo pa sem dala v normalnem načinu, naj zalaufa pa mi je spet vrnilo isti ekran
<nafisa> pa sem spet izklopla pa baterijo ven pa noter dala ... spet dalo ta ekran ...
<nafisa> samo pol mi je zalaufalo ...
<grom> isti ekran - kot so tista vprasanja kako zagnat?
<nafisa> zdaj pa ne vem, kaj je bilo krivo ... da mi je zamrznil
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> iste možnosti za zagon, no
<grom> khuh, nafisa, zal nisem toliko pameten
<nafisa> nerodno se izrazila
<grom> ma sej te razumem, gre za to, da nisem jaz ubuntovec
<nafisa> ok, vseeno hvala za pripravljenost pomagati :)
<grom> sem upal da imas bolj splosno linux vprasanje
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> na winsih mi je kdaj to naredilo, ko je bilo z OSom kaj narobe ponavadi ...
<grom> no, saj je bolj hardwersko, menim, da gre za standby funkcijo, ki ne mogoce buggy
<grom> ce je svez OS
<nafisa> ja, na novo sem dala 2 dneva nazaj gor
<nafisa> ker na netbook remix nisem dobila free driverja za wifi ...
<grom> Pismo, res ne bi vedel, nisem vec tako mlad, da bi vse vedel...
<nafisa> pa so mi dali navodila, naj dam namesto 10.04 gor 10.10
<nafisa> ja, kolk si pa star ... če smem vprašat :D
<grom> pa ti zdaj dela wifi?
<nafisa> ja, na tem mi lepo dela wifi :)
<grom> ammm 36?
<nafisa> zdaj testiram malo ... da vidim ... da napišem odgovor na forum, če se je rešil problem
<nafisa> joj ... dedek :P
<grom> Predlagam, da se izogibas standby-a
<nafisa> če rečem, da mi govori potem, ko boš 70?
<nafisa> ;)
<grom> in ga pac ugasnes
<grom> khaha
<grom> zivi bili pa videli
<nafisa> ja ... bom ugasnila, če ne bo na napajanju ... :)
<grom> iz tvoja usta u bozije usi
<grom> da svi dozivimo sto-tu
<grom> ;)
<nafisa> ok, sicer jst ocenjujem na svoje izkušnje ... da so deci tud pri 60ih uporabni za marsikaj ... ;)
<grom> juho?
<nafisa> loool
<nafisa> ne ne ... nisem mislila za to ;)
<grom> hotel sem samo toliko povedat, ta sem se prehitel ko sem ti ponudil pomoc, saj ti vec kot ocitno ne morem pomagat...
<nafisa> no, saj ni panike ... bom malo pobarala Å¡e druge, ko bodo tukaj :)
<grom> vem jaz na kaj si mislila, imam telepatske sposobnosti in vidim da imas glavo polno gresnih misli
<nafisa> hvala vseeno :)
<nafisa> ja, grom ... žal ... sem razuzdano bitje ... ne morem pomagat
<nafisa> :P
<grom> le tako, saj je ze Preseren tako menil, da se ni treba sparat
<nafisa> chati so me obsodili na pogubo :D
<grom> ko smo ze pri tem, ti predlagam novo knjigico Andreja Rozmana - Roze
<grom> dobis jo v KUD-u Franceta Preserna
<nafisa> hehe ... si že prebral hišo blaženih bud?
<grom> menim, da bo pravsnja zate
<grom> blazenih bud?
<grom> ne
<grom> kdo je avtor?
<nafisa> no, priporočam :) je tudi vrlo interesantna
<nafisa> joj ... da se spomnem
<nafisa> neki portugalec
<grom> ni slovenc?
<grom> aha kul
<grom> se ena bliznjica za prezgodnji grob
<nafisa> Joao Ubaldo Ribeiro
<grom> ne klet cez mene!!!
<grom> ;)
<grom> je avtor
<nafisa> prevod: Nina Kovič
<nafisa> Mladinska knjiga
<nafisa> trda vezava, Zbirka Roman, 2005
<grom> slisi se kot kletvica
<nafisa> http://www.bukla.si/index.php?prikaz=zadnjaBukla&id_zbkat=53
<grom> kaj pa na koncu? Rugelj?
<nafisa> tisto je druga knjiga
<nafisa> očitno je komentar napisal
<nafisa> aja, tud za to
<nafisa> to na zadnji platnici piše ...
<grom> sem jo dal na koledar
<grom> da jo poleti vzamem s sabo na morje
<grom> bom jaz pocasi zakljucil
<grom> rabim lepotni spanec
<nafisa> hehe
<grom> nafisa: lepo se imej
<nafisa> no, potem pa kar
<nafisa> enako, grom
<nafisa> lepo spi
<nafisa> lahko nočko
<grom> te bom sanjal
<nafisa> hehehe
<nafisa> raje ne :P
<grom> a je to slo skozi?
<nafisa> ne vem, kaj naj bi Å¡lo skozi
<nafisa> :D
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrZ4sMRYimw
<marko-_-> FUCK
<marko-_-> YES
<marko-_-> PIČKA
<marko-_-> mATERINA
<marko-_-> Å OPEJ
<marko-_-> xsvbn
<marko-_-> utututut
<nafisa> marko-_-: a je vse vredu?
<marko-_-> Jamie had a chance, well she really did. Instead she dropped out and had a couple of kids. Mark still lives at home cause he's got no job. He just plays guitar and smokes a lot of pot. Jay committed suicide. Brandon OD'd and died. WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON?!
<marko-_-> nafisa
<marko-_-> mala nafisa
<marko-_-> ALCOHOLCAUST
<marko-_-> VSE JE VREDU
<marko-_-> KOT TREBA BIT
<marko-_-> FUCK!
<nafisa> a fuck imaš kot amen al kako?
<marko-_-> trenutno
<marko-_-> res
<marko-_-> dans
<marko-_-> je bil
<marko-_-> totaslni
<marko-_-> ačlkhool
<marko-_-> haha
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> nonstop
<marko-_-> punk
<marko-_-> v gostilni pri kolegu
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> cel sem polit s agvo, pivom, vinom, long islandom
<marko-_-> pizda
<marko-_-> carsko
<marko-_-> sfhgj
<nafisa> kaj je long island?
<marko-_-> long island iced tea
<marko-_-> dober alkoholni napitek
<marko-_-> za 5 evrov ter več
<nafisa> aha ... fajn
<marko-_-> ne morem verjet
<marko-_-> 40€ sem šel ven, prej smo pili ene 10 litrov belega vina
<marko-_-> +
<marko-_-> vseh 40€
<marko-_-> sem zapravil
<marko-_-> Å¡e v gostilni
<marko-_-> pa sem tko
<marko-_-> falk
<marko-_-> že ob 4 ura
<nafisa> vidiš ... jst sem pa na žurki ali dveh vsak vikend pa nič ne zapravim
<marko-_-> non stop offspringe, hladno pivo, debeli precednik
<marko-_-> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON
<marko-_-> THE CRUEST DREMA
<marko-_-> REALITY
<marko-_-> fuck
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> FUCK
<marko-_-> FUCK
<marko-_-> FUCK
<marko-_-> kwa mi zdej dela
<marko-_-> komi čakam jutri
<marko-_-> vaje + alkohol
<marko-_-> fak fak
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> fakf
<marko-_-> ask
<marko-_-> g
<marko-_-> nafisa, nafisa nafisa
<nafisa> kaj je, mare?
<nafisa> evo ... pijem pa dobim še 20 €
<nafisa> kaj češ bolšga :D
<marko-_-> kwa mi dela ej
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> zdej mam prav tisto
<marko-_-> epiphany
<marko-_-> type of feeling
<marko-_-> lajf je carski
<marko-_-> nafisa, a poznaš
<marko-_-> the kids aren't alright od the offspringov
<marko-_-> skoraj ziher da poznaš
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrZ4sMRYimw
<marko-_-> toj to
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> nafisa, picka materina
<nafisa> čak no ... šele odprla link
<nafisa> poznam, ja
<marko-_-> uitak
<marko-_-> scarsko
<marko-_-> zdej
<marko-_-> je mama
<marko-_-> prišla v sobo
<marko-_-> pa me vprašala kaj mi je
<marko-_-> zato ker pojem
<nafisa> hehe
<marko-_-> žalostno
<nafisa> si jo zbudil?
<marko-_-> ja
<nafisa> ti poreden fantek
<marko-_-> pipa me malo
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> že dolgo se nisem tako počutil
<marko-_-> Å¡it
<marko-_-> ne more se končat zdej
<marko-_-> HOW CAN ONE
<marko-_-> LITTLE
<marko-_-> STREET
<marko-_-> SWALLOW
<marko-_-> SO MANY
<marko-_-> LIVES
<marko-_-> ?!?!?
<marko-_-> adhjkjztretgh
<marko-_-> piuzda sem debel
<nafisa> boš malo na sprehode začel hodit pa manj prigrizkov ... pa bo bolje
<marko-_-> boli me kurac
<marko-_-> za sprehode
<uni4dfx> a ma kdo kako uber hudo grafo za prodat
<nafisa> to pa fejst boli ... kurac, mislim ...
<marko-_-> uni4dfx, a si kej razpičkan
<marko-_-> SA SI
<marko-_-> A SI
<uni4dfx> nope
<marko-_-> meh
<marko-_-> kr neki
<marko-_-> fragile lives
<marko-_-> shattered dreams
<marko-_-> nana
<nafisa> kaj je tebi ibr dobra grafa?
<marko-_-> KO JEBE
<marko-_-> GRAFIČNO
<marko-_-> KARTICO
<marko-_-> FAK
<marko-_-> kje je upd rad bi se pogovrajal o drogah
<uni4dfx> nafisa HD 5970
<nafisa> bom brata vprašala, če ima kaj podobnega na zalogi
<uni4dfx> uu tnx
<nafisa> danes grem k njemu ...
<marko-_-> ko te jebe
<marko-_-> nafisa, pa uni4dfx
<nafisa> pa ga povprašam ...
<marko-_-> ko jebe tvojega brata
<nafisa> al pa če ima kak njegov kolega
<marko-_-> GUCK
<marko-_-> FUCK
<marko-_-> FUCK
<marko-_-> When we were young the future was so bright
<marko-_-> The old neighborhood was so alive
<marko-_-> And every kid on the whole damn street
<nafisa> noben/-a
<marko-_-> Was gonna make it big and not be beat
<marko-_-> Now the neighborhood's cracked and torn
<marko-_-> The kids are grown up but their lives are worn
<marko-_-> How can one little street
<marko-_-> Swallow so many lives
<marko-_-> [Chorus]
<marko-_-> Chances thrown
<marko-_-> Nothing's free
<marko-_-> Longing for what used to be
<marko-_-> Still it's hard
<marko-_-> Hard to see
<marko-_-> Fragile lives, shattered dreams
<marko-_-> Jamie had a chance, well she really did
<marko-_-> Instead she dropped out and had a couple of kids
<marko-_-> Mark still lives at home cause he's got no job
<marko-_-> He just plays guitar and smokes a lot of pot
<marko-_-> Jay committed suicide
<marko-_-> Brandon OD'd and died
<marko-_-> What the hell is going on
<marko-_-> The cruelest dream, reality
<marko-_-> [Chorus x2]
<marko-_-> dsafng
<marko-_-> aAAAAAAAA
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> zakaj morem kitaro igrat
<marko-_-> veedno sem si predstavljal
<uni4dfx> js sm pa moje Plantronics slušalke polomu ;_;
<marko-_-> da bi tko, pač odigrali koncert
<marko-_-> in pol encore
<marko-_-> zadnji komad
<marko-_-> neko priredbo
<marko-_-> nek punk Å¡tikel
<marko-_-> pa bi jaz
<marko-_-> pel
<marko-_-> to bi bil odfuk
<marko-_-> sprepit ko svinja
<marko-_-> boli te kurac
<marko-_-> fak
<marko-_-> fka
<marko-_-> fka
<marko-_-> fakf
<marko-_-> ak
<marko-_-> f
<marko-_-> moj brat bo vokalist
<marko-_-> in ne bo videl notranjosti pederske glasbene
<marko-_-> nafisa,
<marko-_-> nafisa
<nafisa> kuga je?
<marko-_-> kaj delaš
<nafisa> buljim v ekran
<marko-_-> kul
<marko-_-> kul kul kukl
<bogdanov> sta
<bogdanov> ima
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> oj, bogdanov
<bogdanov> oj
<bogdanov> nafisa
<nafisa> probala sem nrdit videoklic iz gmaila na gmail ...
<marko-_-> STA
<marko-_-> IMA
<marko-_-> NISTA
<marko-_-> NIMA
<marko-_-> hahah
<nafisa> pa mi je ratal do tam, ko bi se na drugem acc. mogla oglasit
<marko-_-> glej nafisa boli nas kurac
<marko-_-> pokaži joške
<marko-_-> al pa gtfo
<marko-_-> oprosti
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<nafisa> k cam ne more dveh stikov hkrati folgat :D
<nafisa> joške? moje so bol boge ...
<nafisa> ne vem, če bi kaj pametnega vidu
<marko-_-> morem itspat
<marko-_-> ker bom umrl
<marko-_-> fak me zebe
<marko-_-> debel sem :(
<marko-_-> fuck my life
<marko-_-> ubil se bom
<nafisa> a lahko pridem gledat, kako se boš?
<marko-_-> lohk še me nategneš prej
<nafisa> a s straponom?
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :))
<marko-_-> how can one
<marko-_-> little street swallow so many lives nafisa ?
<marko-_-> yes yes yes
<marko-_-> yes
<marko-_-> YES
<marko-_-> nafisa had a change, she really did
<marko-_-> chance*
<marko-_-> instead she dropped out and had a couple of kids
<marko-_-> bogdanov, lives at home cause he's got no job, he plays guitars and smokes a lot of pot
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon,
<marko-_-> commited suicide
<marko-_-> Grega, OD'd and died
<marko-_-> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON? THE CRUELEST DREAM REALITYYYY
<marko-_-> Å¡e boksarce so polne alkohola
<marko-_-> zdej pa res morem it ajd adijo nafisa ljubim te
<nafisa> lahko noč, mare
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> a nis
<bogdanov> ti dons
<bogdanov> nocna
<lobi> kaj bogoce kdo ve kako instalirat cinelerro, ker akirad server ne dela
<BigWhale> Dan
<lobi> http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php
<BigWhale> lobi, apt get? so prestari paketi?
<lobi> BigWhale: ???
<BigWhale> ja?
<lobi> ne vem ce stekam samo cinelerre ni v paketu
<lobi> ne mores instalirat z apt-get
<BigWhale> http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<BigWhale> ah za 10.04
<lobi> jap
<lobi> da se tudi na 10.4
<lobi> sem nasel navodila
<BigWhale> ah ne
<lobi> samo problem je da akirad server ne dela
<BigWhale> sej mas
<lobi> pa me zanima ali je se kaksna druga moznost
<BigWhale> cinelerra 	1:2.1.5-0.14~ppa1~maverick2 	Nicola Ferralis (2011-02-17)
<BigWhale> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cinelerra-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<BigWhale> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/cinelerra-ppa/ppa/ubuntu maverick main
<BigWhale> to ne dela?
<lobi> cakaj
<lobi> bom probaal
<BigWhale> pa itak noces cinelerre
<BigWhale> ampak kdenlive :>
<lobi> hm
<lobi> pac rabil bi en malo boljs program za delanje video
<BigWhale> cinelerra je WEIRD!
<BigWhale> vsaj men
<lobi> pa sem nekje prebral da je cineleraa najbolsja
<BigWhale> jest delam z kdenlive
<lobi> zdaj pa ne vem
<BigWhale> ampak tko no
<lobi> ce pravis da je kdenlive dober
<BigWhale> your mileage my vary
<lobi> lahko tega probam
<BigWhale> ja jest vse z kdenlive delam
<lobi> ker pitivi vide editor mi je malo premalo
<BigWhale> mas tud openshot
<BigWhale> sam tko no
<BigWhale> cinelerra je mogoce res najboljs sam men ma tolk glup interface, da grozn
<BigWhale> tko da sem se Kdenlive naucil
<BigWhale> baje je pa najnoveji openshot tud dober
<BigWhale> vsaj tko so na omgubuntu rekl
<BigWhale> sam tam marskej recejo :
<BigWhale> :>
<lobi> :)
<lobi> za open shoot sem gledo malo
<lobi> ce jpa je tlko teh programvo
<lobi> kaj ne morejo vsi skupaj enega dobrega naredit
<lobi> :)
<BigWhale> ce bi blo to mozno
<BigWhale> pol bi zdej mel sam en desktop in en distro
<BigWhale> sam je se kr ok, da nimamo
<BigWhale> What's up with twitter? Nothing, it's down!
<lobi> hm
<lobi> istaliral cinerelo
<lobi> :)
<lobi> zvok ze ne dela
<lobi> ko gledam vidoe
<lobi> :)
<BigWhale> verjetno mors kje preklopit na pulse audio
<BigWhale> to sem tud jest imel probleme
<lobi> hehe
<lobi> kje pa
<lobi> res je cuden vmesnik
<BigWhale> nek mas preferences
<BigWhale> sam nevem kje
<BigWhale> men se zdi da sem lacen
<lobi> hah
<Sky[x]> twitter dela spet :P
<lobi> BigWhale: kako pa je z efekti v kdenlive
<BigWhale> jah odvisno kaj bi rad
<lobi> ja stisnem na mape pa mi nic ne odpre
<BigWhale> ce bi rad specialne efekte pol jih ni kej blazno velik
<lobi> oz. ne pokaze nobenih efektov
<BigWhale> na kake mape?
<lobi> tam ko je efect list
<BigWhale> ja tisti so dodani
<BigWhale> mors video v timeline potegnit
<BigWhale> in pol right click na video
<BigWhale> in pol add video oz add audio effect
<lobi> thanks
<lobi> kako pa dodas napise
<lobi> ce bi hotel imeti na na zacetku videa npr. plavo odzadej z naslovom
<lobi> ali kaj podobnega
<lobi> =====
<lobi> meni je na tipkovnici crknila tipka za desno
<lobi> kaj je mogoce to funkcijo prenesti na tipko windows
<BigWhale> ja title dodas
<BigWhale> tam k dodajas clipe
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20036601-36.html
<Seniorita> If it's on the Internet, does that make it quotable? | The Social - CNET News
<lobi> kaki dober program za riasnje digramov in miselnih vzorcev
<miha> openoffice draw niti ni slab
<miha> drugač maš še   dia         prov za diagrame
<miha> al inkscape za vektorsko risanje (kot corel, npr)
<miha> lobi: probi če si lahk kej s tem pomagaš..
<miha> drugač prov za diagrame, oz vzorce risat
<miha> je morda še najbolj učinkovit jezik
<miha> http://www.graphviz.org/
<Seniorita> Graphviz
<miha> ne vem pa če je kak gui editor, sam tu defiiraš okvirčke pa povezave med njimi
<miha> pa ti jih sam razporedi
<miha> .. to so vsi, ki jih poznam..
<BigWhale> dia je za risanje the zadev
<miha> BigWhale: dia zgleda kot da bi bila iz 1989
<miha> sj dela, sam grda je :)
<BigWhale> jah
<miha> BigWhale: jst bi najbolj za graphviz naviju v bistvu
<BigWhale> jde na td beju
<miha> zelo učinkovito z njim delaš
<miha> :D
<BigWhale> errr
<BigWhale> kde ma tud neki
<miha> BigWhale: graphviz sm prvo slučajno spoznal, ko sm ugotovu, da ga lahk kot modul vključiš v mediawiki, pol so pa še na faksu nas neki s tem moril :)
<miha> in v bistvu, če so ti bistvene relacije, ne konkretno risanje, je super
<lobi> miha: delam zdaj z openoffice
<BigWhale> verjetno res
<lobi> sem hotel menjat
<lobi> ker ni slo narediti
<lobi> samo sem zdaj skapiral
<lobi> tak da bom ostal kar pri tem
<lobi> :))
<lobi> thanks
<miha> lobi: no, probi kdaj Å¡e ostale.. vsak program ma svoje prednosti in slabosti
<miha> nek velik graf risat na roke, z openoffice al dia al inkscape je katastrofa
<miha> za to imaš graphviz
<miha> zakaj? ker morš vse na roke premikat, če se zmotiš pr razporeditvi, graphviz globalno ugotavlja "optimalno razporeditev" ti sam poveš kak so okvirčki povezani med sabo
<lobi> miha: kaksen je paket
<lobi> za instalacijo
<lobi> za graphviz
<miha> graphviz - rich set of graph drawing tools
<miha> sam pač to ni gui
<miha> je nek jezik
<miha> A -> B
<miha> bo narisal okvirček A in B in puščico od A k B
<miha> graphviz - rich set of graph drawing tools
<miha> http://www.graphviz.org/Documentation.php
<Seniorita> Graphviz
<miha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOT_language
<Seniorita> DOT language - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<napsy> kul
<miha> super je to, ker je preprosto to programsko kodo (dot language) generirat iz programa
<miha> recimo, eni uporabljajo to za UML risat iz javadoc
<miha> !google javadoc graphviz
<Seniorita> apiviz - Project Hosting on Google Code http://code.google.com/p/apiviz/
<miha> !google javadoc generate uml graphviz
<Seniorita> Resources - Graphviz http://www.graphviz.org/Resources.php
<miha> hmm
<miha> pozabu ime
<Grega> a je kak facebook mojster tu?
<Grega> ce jaz to prav razumem ima facebook opcijo, da naredis (oblikujes) svojo stran, kot nek app
<Grega> http://developers.facebook.com/docs/samples/
<Seniorita> Samples - Facebook Developers
<Grega> ta canvas me predvsem zanima, i guess
<Grega> http://developers.facebook.com/docs/guides/canvas/ a to pomeni, da je ta canvas kot nek iframe.. ter da jaz oblikujem page na svojem strezniku, ter ga tukaj samo vkljucim/prikazem kot ne iframe.. ?
<Seniorita> Apps on Facebook.com - Facebook Developers
<miha> ne vem če bo šlo iframe, sicer nism delu tega
<miha> sam facebook filtrira skor vse, razn svojega markup jezika
<miha> torej v tistem morš verjetn delat.
<Grega> no.. princip od iframea
<Grega> verjetno imajo kak svoj api..
<Grega> http://www.facebook.com/CokeStore?v=app_189977524185
<Seniorita> Coca-Cola Store | Facebook
<Grega> aweeeesomeee :)
<Grega> to rabim
<miha> http://developers.facebook.com/docs/reference/fbml/
<miha> tole
<Seniorita> Facebook Markup Language (FBML) - Facebook Developers
<miha> se nauč
<miha> tko je verjetn narejen
<miha> to kr hočeš
<miha> res misim, ne morm pa garantirat :D
<miha> ker nism niti probu
<miha> kaj Å¡ele uspel :D
<Grega> ah hudica, zgleda, da si bom moral fb account naret :/
<miha> ja :)
<nafisa> bogdanov ... sem bila nočna ... smo zaključili ob 4.00
<miha> o nafisa
<nafisa> oj, miha
<miha> Grega: jst enkrat par ur gledu kako bi začel s tem, do tega linka prišu.. pol probu api vključit pa ker ni mi takoj ratal, sm pustu, nism rabu
<miha> pač php nekak prilima ta fbml facebooku s facebook api
<miha> callbacki pato
<Grega> slabic :)
<sasa84> juhuuu
<miha> Grega: ne zanikam.. lej a nism prijazn, povedu sm ti vse kr sm natuhtu o tem :)
<miha> prihranu ti 3 ure googlanja
<miha> :D
<miha> od oka
<miha> maš tud eno varianto iframe not
<miha> v tem fbml jeziku
<Sky[x]> manca vas pozdravla
<Sky[x]> opala
<Sky[x]> vas je pršla pogledat :P
<dhbiker> *zeeeh*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] nNa: Lubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4570/new/posts/
<Grega> fuck, nic.. naredil bom to..
<Grega> treba je, ni druge
<Grega> ustvaril si bom facebook account!
<Grega> kak mi je ime?
<Grega> Agerg Cizenaj
<miha> birthday: april 1st
<miha> :D
<Grega> kr strahljvo je kolk najdejo dejansko pravih oseb, ki jih poznam..
<Grega> Tvoj račun mora bit preverjen, preden ga začneš uporabljati. Prosim preveri račun z dodanim podatkom svojega mobilni telefon ali Kreditna kartica.
<Grega> WTF
<miha> Grega: ja pač tko je, prej ti pa skoz težil s capthca
<miha> če nisi dal telefona
<miha> en sms ti pošlje
<miha> pa potrdiš kaj si dobu
<Grega> aha in to je.. normalno..
<miha> realistično
<Grega> najboljse da mu kr dam kreditno kartico
<nafisa> vidš ... si lahko vesel, da imaš kreditno ...
<nafisa> eni mamo samo TTR, pa Å¡e to 200 minusa :D
<miha> :)
<miha> jst mam +5, minusa nočem met več
<miha> :D
<miha> nič limita
<nafisa> ja, jst se bom tud počasi skopala iz minusa
<nafisa> eee ... emoniko že kr fajn postavljajo ... kmal bo nared za grafite risat
<miha> ?
<Grega> pizda no, a se ne da prit preko tega razen da mu res dam telefonsko?
<miha> ne vem, nism se v zadnjem času registriru, včas ni blo obvezno, sam captcha si dobu za vsak post.
<miha> če ni vedu če si pravi
<miha> proti botom
<Grega> in kaj ti pise na http://www.facebook.com/developers/createapp.php
<Seniorita> Prijava | Facebook
<miha> Ustvari aplikacijo
<miha> Back to My Apps
<miha> Bistveni podatki
<miha> App Name
<miha> (Limit: 50 characters) Cannot contain Facebook trademarks or have a name that can be confused with an app built by Facebook.
<miha> Terms	Se strinjate s Facebook-ovi Pogoji?
<miha> Se strinjamNe strinjam se
<miha> to
<Grega> :/
<Grega> nafisa: kolk mas telefonsko?
<zejn> lol
<nafisa> zakaj?
<nafisa> za FB?
<Grega> da ti nekaj povem
<nafisa> že imam registriran telefon :P
<Grega> itak da ga mas
<nafisa> in zakaj bi jst teb dala telefonsko? :D
<miha> :)
<miha> !google butt plug
<Seniorita> Butt plug - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Butt_plug
<nafisa> kuga za boga pa analni čep zdaj rabš?
<nafisa> uuu ... 10.10 je tako napreden, da mi kaže tud jakost signala preko postpaid linije
<nafisa> nice nice
<nafisa> like it
<sasa84> la la la ...juhuuuuu ;)
<miha> zate nafisa
<miha> hej sasa84
<sasa84> mihc ;)
<nafisa> oj, sasa84
<sasa84> čafči :D
<nafisa> jst že vem vse, kar je na wikiju ...
<nafisa> mi ni treba tega skos prebirat, če že imam vse prevedeno pa objavljeno
<miha> zakaj pravi firefox
<miha> mail.gogole.com nima veljavnega certifikata
<miha> je kdo to vidu?
<miha> al kej narobe s tem pc :)
<miha> aja lol
<miha> datum je nastavljen na 2002
<miha> :D
<miha> ll
<miha> ni potekel, to sporočilo napačno
<miha> ni Å¡e veljavno blo :D
<miha> doh
<miha> posledično ni delu update security essentials
<miha> doh
<miha> pa windows live messenger tud ni mel ok certifikatov, pa tud ni delu :)
<miha> y2k bug
<miha> :P
<miha> sam edin firefox je povedu kaj ga moti
<miha> drugi so rekl da je "težava v mreži"
<miha> preverite IE nastavitve
<miha> :D
<sasa84> http://www.220.ro/funny/Microsoft-Vs-Java/Iw8nmDHL7Y/
<Seniorita> Microsoft vs Java | 220.ro
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, neki mam zate ;)
<sasa84> http://www.220.ro/funny/Microsoft-Vs-Java/Iw8nmDHL7Y/
<Seniorita> Microsoft vs Java | 220.ro
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 blah..sm upal da bo kj bl fun
<CrazyLemon> ne pa geek stuff
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> sej to ni geek :P
<sasa84> to je filmčk za basic userje :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js pucat avto!
<CrazyLemon> adijo!
<sasa84> uni4dfx, dj prid Å¡e do mene ;)
<yang> hello
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> CrazyLemon puca avto :)
<sasa84> živjo yang ;)
<yang> ojla saska kaj dogaja
<yang> ti una knjiga je super
<yang> cisto sveze tiskana
<sasa84> uuu, pol jo že uporablaš a ? ;)
<zejn> u, kaka kniga
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> zejn, am... linux shell stvari :)
<zejn> ah.
<sasa84> *zeh* al kaj? :)
<zdobersek> yo yo
<zdobersek> a ve kdo, ce se da kje v gmailu nastavit, da ob odgovarjanju na mail po defoltu odgovarjas vsem? ('reply to all')
<zejn> ja, zeh, ja.
<miha> http://www.theonion.com/articles/openminded-man-grimly-realizes-how-much-life-hes-w,19273/ lol
<Seniorita> Open-Minded Man Grimly Realizes How Much Life He's Wasted Listening To Bullshit | The Onion - America's Finest News Source
<yang> sasa poznas razlicico "ubuntu for christians"
<yang> poseben port, biblija je zdraven po defaultu et .
<miha> kul
<CrazyLemon> pa DNSji so po defaultu naštimani na 'christian dns' :)
<yang> mislim da majo tut irc kanal
<yang> ja imajo porn filtering etc
<CrazyLemon> ne samo porn
<CrazyLemon> verjetno tudi kak facebook :D
<miha> fafbook
<zdobersek> ka pa mormoni
<zdobersek> majo JesusLocator zravn :)
<CrazyLemon> to je vedno usefull
<CrazyLemon> ker recimo če maš flašo vode zravn sebe...rad bi pa vino.. vklopiš JesusLocator
<CrazyLemon> in ouila
<CrazyLemon> prideš do jezusa in on ti to converta :D
<yang> haha
<alyosha> lol ubuntu for christians
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj je kdo tu ki se kaj razume u te konzole ročne?
<alyosha> psp ds al kaj trerjega?:D
<alyosha> tretjega
<yang> a se mors v to razumet, to je za otroke delano
<yang> razn ce bi rad linux sportal gor
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> teto zanima rabi za malega otroka
<alyosha> 6let
<alyosha> pa jo zanima kaj se najbolj splača glede na
<CrazyLemon> 6 let.. mali vedi
<alyosha> ceno/uporabnost/cena igric
<CrazyLemon> in greš
<alyosha> hahaha mali vedi je poteku:D
<alyosha> mali ma svoj laptop ze 2 leti.Dd
<alyosha> 1 in pow ajde:D
<yang> tako mlad pa ze odvisen
<CrazyLemon> pol pa PSP pa je :)
<alyosha> ahh
<alyosha> pomoje tudi ne
<kubanc> helow folk
<alyosha> psp crackan pa igrice na kartico
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> hellow
<yang> mi smo imeli zogo vcasih
<CrazyLemon> lp kubanito
<kubanc> kej novga?
<CrazyLemon> yang true that
<kubanc> al vse po starem?
<alyosha> yang mi tudi:D
<CrazyLemon> js takrat nisem niti vedu kaj je laptop al PC
<alyosha> zogo pa palce da smo se partizane igrali
<CrazyLemon> nč..l8r
<kubanc> a, god old days
<alyosha> CrazyLemon: idi idi:D
<kubanc> good not god :D
<yang> jst pridem 13.3. sobota verjetno v koper ce ima kdo zeljo it na pijaco
<alyosha> 13.3
<alyosha> povej kašen dan prej
<alyosha> pa se bomo kaj zmenli
<alyosha> :D
<yang> ja sej nisem ae 100%
<yang> ce bo dobra napoved pridem
<alyosha> ja sj je še daleč 2 tedna:D
<alyosha> ehhe
<alyosha> kaj to davčna napoved?:DD
<alyosha> če te zaprejo al ne:p
<yang> haha
<yang> alyosha vidva s crazyjem sta kopercana al se kdo
<alyosha> ja crazy in jaz sigurno
<alyosha> mogoče še kašen samo ne da bi jaz vedu:D
<yang> pa
<yang> upam da bo ze malo topleje takrat
<dhbiker> sej ni mrzlo :P
<yang> a v ljubljani je malo nad nulo
<dhbiker> 1 tukaj
 * dhbiker je iz ormoža
<dhbiker> :P
<sasa84> ubuntu for christians? LOL
<sasa84> ne, sem sicer kristjanka, sam... men ne bo noben blokiru strani :P
<sasa84> človk more bit razgledan v vsem :D
<sasa84> alyosha, jutr grem z enim koprčanom na dejt :P
<kubanc> kdo uporablja tle joomlo?
<sasa84> zdej mi nek na primorsko seka... kp pa nova gorica :D
<alyosha> kubanc: tko na izi neki ja
<alyosha> sasa84: hehe kaj to z crazyjem a':D
<sasa84> sej vidš, CrazyLemon ni za take stvari :P
<alyosha> kubanc:  kaj te zanima?:D
<sasa84> sem se probala nek motovilt pa...sej vidš...ama ništa
<kubanc> alyosha, a uporabljas 1.6 verzijo?
<alyosha> ja
<kubanc> sasa84, primorci so zakon ljudlje, takoj za dolenci :D
<alyosha> kurac ne kubanc
 * sasa84 je itak po rodu primorka...to dokazuje moj priimk ;)
<alyosha> 1.5.22
<alyosha> :/
<kubanc> probam instalirat slo language pack, pa mi ga ne zazna v meniju language manager pod content
<alyosha> sasa84: kaj postojna ni vec primorska?
<alyosha> sj je
<sasa84> sam...je že mal dolg nazaj, so se korenien mal zrahlale...ampak sem primorka mal ;)
<kubanc> v meniju installed ga lahko izberem...
<sasa84> alyosha, jaz nisem iz postojne
<alyosha> rakek no:p
<sasa84> rakek je notranjska
<sasa84> postojna pa uradno tud :P
<alyosha> kubanc: pizda to sem tudi jz mew poroblem
<alyosha> neki je blo treba oblkukat caki da pogledam če se spomnem
<kubanc> alyosha, mogoce language switcher?
<alyosha> hmm nwem ce...samo meni je mislim da napisalo kaj moram nardit
<alyosha> al sem na nekem forumu najdu
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> samo gledam lih da je malo obrnjeno zdj na 1.6 kotzgleda
<alyosha> ker tu mamo languages she pot Extensions
<kubanc> ja sej jst mam tud languages pod extensions
<alyosha> aja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> maa si pogledal da je slopack
<alyosha> za 1.6'
<Grega> miha: http://apps.facebook.com/fooshoop/ :)
<Seniorita> smartshop na Facebooku
<kubanc> ja ni no
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> je za 1.5.1
<kubanc> za 1.6 ga se ni odzuni :D
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> lol
<alyosha> kaj je to Grega ??:D
<Grega> spletna trgovina.. bo..
<Grega> no, vsaj link nanjo
<alyosha> kubanc:  pol pa bo to problem verjetno
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> ja pomoje tud
<kubanc> sam lahko pa tud nebi bil :D
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> ah...
<kubanc> let's go on :D
<kubanc> bomo pa v hrvaskem jeziku imel
<kubanc> hahaha :D
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> pustis ang pa je mir:D
<alyosha> uno kar res negre lahko pa itak sma prevedeš
<kubanc> mja
<kubanc> sej ni panike
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> bom pac eng mel
<kubanc> samo probavam ce se da, pa sprasujem ce je komu ratalo :D
<alyosha> hehe
<alyosha> zato sem jaz 1.5 dal ker je sigurno da dobiš več stvari
<alyosha> tudi drugi tej dodatki te bojo jebali
<kubanc> hm...
<alyosha> ze za 1.5 je bolj tako kaj sele 1.6
<kubanc> tocno
<kubanc> na to pa nism nc mislil :D
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> ajoj mene
<alyosha> novo ni vedno nujno da je boljše:D
<kubanc> bom treba zbrisat 1.6
<kubanc> ja vem ja...
<alyosha> če si na začetku komaj bolse da brišeš_D
<kubanc> to je dobr, k sam zbrisem vsebino www oz. datoteko joomla :)
<alyosha> ma jaz sem jo eni 5x instlairaw da je blo kot treba:D
<alyosha> prvo sem verzijo zajebal
<alyosha> pol neki ni uploadalo usehfajlow
<alyosha> pol gaje nek error muču:D
<alyosha> ugalvnem pol ko sem pa uštimal use kot treba pa kr dela
<alyosha> presenetljivo dobro
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sasa84:  a boli rita?:D
<sasa84> alyosha, nism padla :P
<alyosha> pa res si nas zapustila prostovoljno:p
<alyosha> sem mislu da si padla:p
<alyosha> kubanc:  kaj pa boš delaw na joomli če ni skrivnost?
<alyosha> :d
<kubanc> spletne strani..
<kubanc> oz. zacel bom delat na tem
<kubanc> prej sm delal spletne strani v notepadu++
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> fantje dragi, morm it mal u banjo ;)
<kubanc> pure hardcore :D
<kubanc> mi nismo dragi, mi smo dragoceni :P
<sasa84> kubanc, pol te lohk kej vprašam, če bom mela probleme :P
<sasa84> jooooj, pardon... dragoceni ste ;)
<sasa84> prešs :D
<kubanc> sasa84, ja ce bos mela probleme v bani, ti kr vpras :D
<alyosha> kubanc: ja sj tko je najbolse
<kubanc> sam merkej na kurcenšlus ce ti kej elektronke pade v vodo :D
<sasa84> khm, kubanc -... am, sm misnla d govoriva o spletnih straneh :P
<alyosha> kdor hoče met cheap web mu nardiš u joomli
<kubanc> dobr jo izolerej :P
<alyosha> če pa bi rad mel kaj bolj kvalitetnega pa bo plačal se ga nardi kot treba
<kubanc> sasa84, ja, kamot lahko vprasas
<kubanc> ni problema
<sasa84> jaz mislm delat u kompozerju stran
<kubanc> ce bo le v moji moci rade volje pomaham :D
<alyosha> sasa84:  meni ni useč:D sem probal Quanta+ in me je presenetla pozitivno
<kubanc> jst sm delal v notepad++ pa mi je spletno stran ratalo nardit
<alyosha> samo itak noben ta progy nima nekega normalnega previewa tako da na to lahko kr pozabiš
<kubanc> html + css
<sasa84> ma jaz rabm tako za basic userje...d sam klikajo ne pa "bla bla -a/787/ htm-žnj" :P
<alyosha> ja sj to je to
<alyosha> html + css programi pa so samo da malo kodo obarvajo pa da kašno komando
<alyosha> predlaga da ne rabiš pisat cele besed:E
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> sasa84, a to rabs za instrukcije al kako?
<yang> alyosha je kaksna dobra in poceni ostarija v kopru ali interspar menza ob vikendih
<kubanc> k so na tem kanalu samo se primorci al kako?
<alyosha> yang:  je ja špar restavracija tuš restavracija
<yang> kul
<kubanc> odkar so vam racunalnistvo dal tud dol ste vsi ubuntujevci ratal?
<sasa84> kubanc, ne...sama mislm narest eno spletno stran
<kubanc> ZIVELA PRIMORSKA IN REFOSK :d
<kubanc> sasa84, kot kompleksno?
<alyosha> hahaha:D smao mislim da noben ne hodi na famnit od teh primorcev tu:D
<kubanc> mas kje ksn primer?
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> kubanc, brez flasha...k ga Jezus ne mara :P
<alyosha> lol
<kubanc> sasa84, flasha se Chuck Norris ne mara :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> sjmas css3 je bolsi ko flash:D
<kubanc> sasa84, kasno spletno stran mislis nardit, mi lahko podas en primer?
<sasa84> mislm... že par mescou delam kao spletno stran za našo faro... oziroma se o tem sam pogovarjam pa nč ne nrdim :P
<kubanc> define: fara? a to je obcina?
<sasa84> noup, župnija
<alyosha> sasa84:  mas kje online kaj?
<alyosha> da vidimo
<sasa84> nč nimam narjen
<kubanc> sasa84, niti osnove? kako bi zgledala spletna stran nimas narejene?
<alyosha> no jz ti predlagam da u CSS nardiš čimveč
<alyosha> samo nevem pa kako z grafiko misliš
<kubanc> se strinjam z alyosha
<kubanc> alyosha, tud to se da z css
<sasa84> css?
<kubanc> nardis v photoshopu slike
<alyosha> ja sj samo moras slike sam nardit:D
<kubanc> pa potem objekte dodajas na pladen
<kubanc> ja sej to pa ja ni problem
<kubanc> jst sm vse anredu v gimpu
<sasa84> jaz bi v gimpu nrdila pač glavo...
<alyosha> jz mam PC za photoshop tako da je lazje:D gimpa nisem še preštudiral
<sasa84> mislm...header
<kubanc> alyosha, jst mam gimpo zato, ker je đabe, kao da se ucim za nadalnje v primeru inspekcije :D
<sasa84> pol pa kšno slikco še vmes, ostalo je pa besedilo
<kubanc> sasa84, priblizno mam v glavi kaj mislis
<alyosha> na w3schools si poglej css
<sasa84> http://zupnije.rkc.si/kp-stolnica/indexx.htm evo, to je koper
<kubanc> pa v headerju se par podmenijev za infromacije
<kubanc> in to je to..
<Seniorita> Spletna stran �upnije KOPER - STOLNICA
<sasa84> neki na tak način...
<kubanc> alyosha, w3schools ti zelo malo ponudi
<sasa84> sam mejbi mal mn barv pa tega :P
<kubanc> najbols je google
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> ta mi je mal kičasta :P
<alyosha> je ja ta je čudna malo:D
<kubanc> sasa84, mi bomo bols nardil ;O)
<sasa84> http://zupnije.rkc.si/markovec/ ta je ful bolš
<Seniorita> Župnija Koper - sv. Marko | Kvedrova ulica 17, 6000 KOPER, Tel: 00386(0)5 628 4100, zupnija.markovec@rkc.si
<kubanc> za sploh css-a ne uporabla
<alyosha> ma kubanc  če pojma nima kaj je css psloh bo w3 zazačetek ql še ker maš primire ki jih sam spreminjaš in sue..malo za poštekat pol pa itak google
<kubanc> ja pa so bo pa naucila
<kubanc> sej punca je pametna
<kubanc> ce ja najdla ubuntu-si kanal
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> loooooool
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ja, če sm se navadla stvari inštalirat u terminalu pa to ne apt-get :P
<kubanc> ja no mislm..
<kubanc> to se jst ne znam
<sasa84> znam uporablat tud ./
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> samo eni se zdi da ta od markovca  da je template
<kubanc> sudo dpkg -i :D
<sasa84> pa kopirat, premikat, mape delat...to znam vse u terminalu narest :P
<alyosha> nic grem jaz moram pospravit po hisi do konca:/
<kubanc> tole spletno stran sm jst naredil pred enim letom... http://www.tiskarna-nm.si/eng.html
<Seniorita> Tiskarna Novo mesto
<sasa84> alyosha, jaz sem dopoldne ;)
<kubanc> od takrat naprej nism vec delal
<alyosha> super je
<alyosha> simple and nic
<alyosha> e
<sasa84> kubanc, take so mi všeč... simpl pa lepe
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> istih misli :)
<kubanc> tko so starešine zahtevale :D
<kubanc> slike so vse v gimpu narejene
<sasa84> dobr, jaz bi dala kšno slikco več k je pač glih taka stran
<sasa84> pa neb tko temno
<kubanc> razn tistih k so slikane z fotoaparatom
<sasa84> sam princip mi je pa zakon
<sasa84> upam, d mi bo ratal kej tazga narest :P
<kubanc> www.klapa.si je pure html. to sm tud delal brez css-a. in zdej bos vidla kaksna je razlika
<kubanc> tko da spletne strani potrebujejo css
<kubanc> drgac ne gre
<sasa84> kubanc, tepu me boš...jaz ne vidm razlike :\
<kubanc> odpri klapo v razlicnih brskalnikih
<sasa84> vidm sam tist, d je stran skoz ista...sam d uno not scrolla :P
<kubanc> se mi zdi da bos potem vidla razliko
<sasa84> jaz odpiram v chrome
<kubanc> razlicni brskalniki drugac interpretirajo kodo
<kubanc> razlika je no
<kubanc> samo mogoce tebi ni tok ocitna
<kubanc> za uno stran od zupnikov sem videl da je delana v html-ju
<sasa84> kubanc, men je bolš pokaže c chrome kt pa ff
<sasa84> l se mi pa sam zdi ?
<kubanc> lahko se ti kamot zdi
<kubanc> sej pravm, razlicni brskalniki si drgac razlagajo kodo
<kubanc> se posebej je problem z presledki
<kubanc> zato vse take stvari naredis v css-u
<kubanc> in potem bo situacija bolsa ;)
<sasa84> da bomo na jasnem...css je pač tist tekstovni način?
<kubanc> z css-om ti poves dolocenemu objektu, recimo ti das z kodo alt="nekoime", ime objektu, katerega klices prek css-a in mu tam dolocis lastnosti
<kubanc> recimo kot border line
<kubanc> background color
<kubanc> itd..
<lobi> !google pizza
<Seniorita> Pizza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pizza
<sasa84> ja, sej zdej gledam tutorial
<sasa84> določiš kaj pa kakšno
<kubanc> ja dolocis kako naj zgleda
<kubanc> postavite
<kubanc> postavitev
<sasa84> jp
<kubanc> itd...
<sasa84> sam to je kr...težko se mi zdi :)
<kubanc> niti ni tok
<kubanc> bol so pozicije zajebane
<kubanc> dinamicne staticne, itd...
<kubanc> tist je mal bosl cudno :D
<kubanc> oz. sej sasa84 kaj od racunalnistva pa je lahko, ce se v zadevo poglobis?
<kubanc> tko da..
<sasa84> jaz bi stran tko, d k skrolaš dol, d gre cela stran dol... tisti robovi mi niso preveč všeč
<kubanc> welcome to the club ;)
<sasa84> ja sej... tud ubuntu mi je bil na začetku čuden, pa evo zdej :P
<kubanc> zdej si Ubuntu :D
<sasa84> lol
<kubanc> lej tkole gre zadeva, cist po kmecko
<kubanc> vzames en template, ga mal spremenis, mu kej dodas, objavis stran, ter pokarias kes
<kubanc> oziroma v tvojem primeru bos imela spovedi zastojn
<kubanc> ne bos rabila nc molt k se bos spovedala
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> haha
<sasa84> kubanc, že zdej mam privilegije a veš :P
<kubanc> ja no potem pa se tok bols
<sasa84> sej naš župnik je car... jaz ga lohk ob 11h zvečer pokličm pa rečm, d je biu zmenk pa res podn od podna :P
<kubanc> haha
<kubanc> sam ne cloveka k ma celibat klicat da si potrebna :D
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> on prav d 6. božja zapoved "ne nečistuj" itak ni definirana :P
<kubanc> no comment...
<sasa84> hehe
<kubanc> zupniki od zdej naprej padajo samo na bogate, k je mariborska skofija tok v minusu
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> tko da, ksne bogate mamice so za njhi dobrodosle :D
<sasa84> veš kaj...tak folk k je na izi, s tem nima problemov...tisti k pa skoz nek bevskajo majo pa še največ masla al pa so nezadovolni sami s sabo :)
<sasa84> ma maribor nej gre pa u stečaj :P
<kubanc> :D
<sasa84> lastna požrešnost jih je požrla
<kubanc> ja ja
<kubanc> kje so zdej tiste zapovedi?
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> nekdo se jih ni drzal :)
<sasa84> veš kaj mi gre na jetra... drugi škofje so mb opozarjal d nej mal bl u izi, pa kao d ne, d oni so pač mb pa d jim zavidajo... zdj so pa do vratu v dreku pa vse rabjo
<sasa84> banda
<miha> hehe, sasa84 saj
<miha> lej, to da je nasedlo, je sam koristno za cerkev
<miha> dokler se pretvarjaš, da nimaš problemov, je sam slabše
<sasa84> miha, se bodo ločila pleva od semena ;)
<miha> ko priznaš, da si npr alkoholik, junkie...
<miha> pol si  na poti na boljš
<miha> ti so pač hazarderji
<miha> pač...
<miha> treba priznat grehe
<miha> spovedat se
<miha> ane
<sasa84> treba priznat, d si sfalil...in prevzet odgovornost
<sasa84> če gledamo svetopisemsko ;)
<sasa84> sej veš kaj je fora... k pa cerkev obnavljaš, ti pa škofija tud evra ne da... morjo vse sami farani zbrat
<miha> seveda
<sasa84> tko da... kurc jih gledam, sami so krivi, k so bli pogoltni
<miha> pa ministrstvo za kulturo
<miha> sasa84: lej, dokler je šlo sredje dobr, tud kritični niso mogl nič naredit
<miha> mora se vse sesuti
<miha> pol je boljš
<miha> isto z državo slovenijo
<miha> dokler se lahko pufamo na tujih trgih, se bomo
<miha> pol pa bodo reforme.
<miha> prave reforme. od IMF.
<sasa84> ministrstvo ne da nč
<miha> počaki, max 5 let, verjetno 2-3 leti
<miha> zdj lahk semolič protestira
<sasa84> sej če mene vprašaš... tud u cerkvi ne more it več tko naprej
<miha> pol ne bo mel kaj protestirat
<miha> pač tak bo
<miha> sasa84: osebno me cerkev ne zanima, to je vaš problem, vernikov
<miha> država slovenija oz svobodni slovenistan
<miha> je pa moj problem
<sasa84> sam bi rekla d so pač povsod potrebne reforme... pač v tem smislu, da kokr je zdej, ni v redu
<miha> sasa84: morda, sam so neizvedljive.
<miha> mora se vse sesut prvo
<miha> zaenkrat si sindikalisti in vlada in javna uprava
<miha> domišljajo da še ni tako hudo
<miha> tak da trenutno odpade.
<miha> ane.
<miha> pač ..dejstvo,
<sasa84> un semolič...kakršno plačo ima pa sindikalist
<miha> isto kot pahor
<miha> 3 jurje
<miha> na mesec
<sasa84> no ja...sej predsednik štud. organizacije je mel pa 5 čukov :P
<sasa84> star 31 al 32 let pa redn Å¡tudent :P
<sasa84> zdej pa res...grem pod tuš ;)
<miha> te organizacije je itak treba razpustiti.. če jokajo levičarji, da je 25% slabo za referendum, kaj naj si mislimo o študentskih funkcionarjih, ki so bili izvoljeni s 2-3% udeležbo na volitvah
<lobi> hehe
<lobi> vedno bo treba delat
<lobi> to pa je to
<lobi> ce si postenjak
<lobi> bos pac zivel v nekem povprecju
<lobi> razen par posameznikov ki so res pametni
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/doom-na-texas-instruments-kalkulatorju.html
<Seniorita> Doom na kalkulatorju Texas Instruments NSPIRE
<lobi> tisti naj imajo
<Grega> ej
<Grega> enga rabim, ker sem zgublen :)
<Grega> ce greste na http://apps.facebook.com/fooshoop/
<nafisa> a Å¡e kr mojo telefonsko? :P
<Seniorita> smartshop na Facebooku
<Grega> se kr prikaze page ali morete odobrit vstop?
<nafisa> takoj pokaže page
<nafisa> to pomeni, da ne zbirajo tvojih podatkov
<CrazyLemon> Sorry! We can't display this content while you're viewing Facebook over a secure connection (https).
<CrazyLemon> :/
<nafisa> drugače bi moral odobrit
<Grega> CrazyLemon: ok, to zato ker nisem dal https linka
<CrazyLemon> ne..to zato ker tale app ne podpira https
<Grega> to sem rekel :))
<Grega> na drugacen nacin
<nafisa> men je pa bau bau pisu na FB
<CrazyLemon> na zelo drugačen način ja :D
<Grega> ne vem kako naj tak page naredim
<Grega> http://www.facebook.com/sillybandz?sk=wall
<Seniorita> Silly Bandz (Animal Rubber Bands) | Facebook
<sasa84> Grega, men prkaže pohištvo :P
<Grega> oz. http://www.facebook.com/sillybandz?sk=app_189977524185
<Seniorita> Silly Bandz (Animal Rubber Bands) | Facebook
<nafisa> madona, kake strani na FB obiskujete
<Grega> al pa takega http://www.facebook.com/CokeStore?v=app_189977524185
<Seniorita> Coca-Cola Store | Facebook
<Grega> a bi vedel kdo? :/
<CrazyLemon> Grega od kdaj želiš ti FB app ? :)
<Grega> danes zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..poglej FB API kaj ti on omogoča
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ne bi vedu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, že spucu avto? :P
<Grega> ce pa ne vem kaj morem iskat... eno je aplikacija, eno je page (stran), eno je group
<sasa84> bi jaz kej prpelala... ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kr pripelji..mamo dost dobrih pralnic na obali :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, :P
<sasa84> sej men ga fotr opere...včasih sem jaz rada prala, zdej pa...:P
<Grega> miha?
<sasa84> dokler se vid tablco pa tko na prbližn barvo avta...je kr ok ;)
<sasa84> Grega, kaj bi ti sploh rad?
<nafisa> dobr, da jst avta nimam
<CrazyLemon> Grega si prečekiral https://developers.facebook.com/docs/guides/canvas/  ?
<Grega> arrrr TO: http://apps.facebook.com/fooshoop/
<Seniorita> smartshop na Facebooku
<Seniorita> Apps on Facebook.com - Facebook Developers
<Grega> bi rad prikazal kot TO: http://www.facebook.com/CokeStore?v=app_189977524185
<Seniorita> Coca-Cola Store | Facebook
<Grega> CrazyLemon: to je canvas kar imam zdaj
<Grega> ampak ni na levi "menuja" in folk tega ne more lajkat in sherat
<nafisa> da se lajka, je treba prijavit kot stran
<nafisa> ne kot app
<CrazyLemon> torej ti bi rad app znotraj strani
<Grega> saj v bistvu mi je cist vseeno.. pac tolk, da je cimbolj izpostavljeno (kar trenutno ni)
<sasa84> Grega, dej tam 'ustvari stran'
<nafisa> http://www.facebook.com/pages/BDSM-Klub-Slovenije/107113329355132 kot tole po moje, ne?
<Seniorita> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
<nafisa> samo da app daš noter pol
<Grega> oh god
<nafisa> ok, sam primer sem dala
<CrazyLemon> nafisa lahk bi vsaj zrihtala ime strani kot je recimo https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuSlovenija     :D
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> in ne tist 'pages' pa Å¡tevilke zadi :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001925574456
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> nimam jst tega čez ... to je treba šefa vprašat
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<nafisa> http://www.facebook.com/BarbaraDevilProfile
<Seniorita> Barbara Devil | Facebook
<nafisa> al pa to, no
<CrazyLemon> a to ti je frendica? :D
<nafisa> ja, ok, no
<nafisa> saj vseen, če mi je al mi ni
<nafisa> kaj že ...
<nafisa> ej, username mamo tako, da raje ne bi dala za na konec ...
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> Reciever mi je crknu... Kupil sem ga pa lani 1. 2.
<BigWhale> kolk kul!
<CrazyLemon> dvb-t reciever?
<BigWhale> A/V reciever
<BigWhale> HDMI output je crknu
<nafisa> ok, bom nrdila smaa, k šefe zadnje čase nič ne dela ...
<nafisa> evo
<nafisa> http://www.facebook.com/BDSMklubSlovenije
<Seniorita> Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..a ni lepš zdej
<CrazyLemon> hvala crazy...ni panike
<nafisa> kaj pa vem
<nafisa> če me bo šefe nadru ... jst nam nič kriva
<red_> hello
<BigWhale> zakaj men vse crkuje?
<nafisa> am ... oddajaš negativno energijo?
<red_> pol stja gor
<BigWhale> kako to mislis negativno energijo?
<nafisa> ja, če si psihično pa fizično negativno nastrojen?
<nafisa> ok, moram na pogreb
<nafisa> mejte se
<nafisa> čaw
<red_> hmm
<sasa84> BigWhale, bad karma
<sasa84> oj red_ ;)
<red_> hej
<red_> mega noob tukaj
<BigWhale> doker mi ne bo en pokazal stevca k karmo izmeri, ne bom verjel vanjo :>
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ichameleongroup.com/awards/images/karmaMeter.jpg
<red_> jao
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :>
<red_> Å¡e flash plugina ne znam v chromium posnet
<red_> :/
<CrazyLemon> dej si dol chrome pa je flash že not
<red_> chromium je bil embedan v lubuntuju
<CrazyLemon> so? a to pomeni da sam chromium moraš uporabljat ?
<red_> ne nujno ... se bom še malo pomuču
<sasa84> red_, a si inštaliru flash?
<red_> ne zdaj probavam
<red_> posnel sem nek tar.gz file
<red_> zdaj pa ne znam poiskat kje ima chromium "plugin" folder
<BigWhale> hm
<BigWhale> sej ne nucas tega
<BigWhale> afaik
<red_> piše da moram xxxplugin.so tja posnet v tist folder
<red_> je pa kr fajn drugač tale lubuntu
<red_> leti k strela proti win xp
<red_> malo bloatwara
<CrazyLemon> bl4z pa je hiter!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bl4z> dobu sm mail -- pa sm skonektu da ne pozabim
<bl4z> :p
<CrazyLemon> bl4z ja..sej verjetno bom js tudi pozabu..še posebi če bom gledu kak film :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..l8r pipl
<red_> yeeeey
<red_> dela
<red_> internet to the rescue
<red_> sledil enim simpl navodilom
<red_> a bo kšn linux tečaj na fri kaj kmalu?
<red_> about:flags v chromiumu ne dela ...
<red_> že našu
<red_> oz nism
<red_> about:labs ne dela
<red__> zdaj mam pa eno zelo delikatno vprašanje
<red__> prosim za pomoč
<red__> inštaliral sem z live cdja - vse v redu
<red__> preko eksternega dvd playerja na usb
<red__> zdaj pa noče v sistem brez da bi ne imel ali usb ključka ali usb dvd player priklopljen
<red__> ko sem ven iztaknil usb ključ
<red__> pa sistem zmrzne
<red__> kaj je vzrok, da noče sistem normalno z diska?
<sasa84> red__, grub?
<red__> a je to tisti menu, kjer lahko dam "recovery" tudi?
<red__> tja pridem bp
<red__> ampak niti recovery ne boota
<red__> če nimam usb ključka notri/dvd playerja
<bogdanov> sta ima
<red__> ma nč
<red__> jebo mam z bootanjem
<upd> :)
<bogdanov> kasn boot
<bogdanov> upd kva se dela
<upd> ma nič, bil na kavi, mraz k pi* :)
<sasa84> bogdanov! ;)
<red__> čim izklopm usb dvd ali pa iztaknem ključ ne morem v sistem
<upd> bogdanov pa ti
<red__> niti z recovery modom
<upd> sasa84! ;)
<sasa84> red__, pa si dal v biosu d ti boota iz trdga diska?
<red__> ja sm dal priorty
<red__> že prej sm mel težave
<bogdanov> kera plata to red
<sasa84> dej usb not, zažen... pa kaj ti napiše pr sudo update-grub ?
<bogdanov> zdravo saska
<bogdanov> upd: ma nc lih zbudu sm se :S
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> bogdanov no....
<sasa84> ;)
<upd> :D
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> ne morš sam spat ;)
<bogdanov> jebiga
<bogdanov> upd me podpira
<bogdanov> a je tko :))
<red__> ok done je napisal
<sasa84> sej jaz tud tud...sam pst!
<upd> res je, dokler nam ne dajo vsakič 50€ ko se zbudimo bomo spal
<sasa84> red__, ok done je napisal?
<upd> glih zjutri sem se s tastarimi menu da bom ob 8h vstal vsakič če dobim 50€ :D
<sasa84> ti ni nč napisal kwa se se boota?
<red__> Generating grub.cfg ...
<red__> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic
<red__> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic
<red__> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<red__> done
<bogdanov> hhaha :))
<red__> to je napisal
<sasa84> upd, men pa fotr al pa mat zjutri kofe skuhata...pokličeta in se zbudim :P
<upd> :D no evo kava toj že neki
<sasa84> red__, kul ;)
<red__> to je notebook
<red__> nimam dvd playerja
<sasa84> pa lohk d izbereš kwa boš zagnou?
<red__> s ključka pa ne morem bootat
<red__> ja boot menu mam
<sasa84> in ti sploh noče bootat...a ti kej napiše ?
<red__> hd, dvd/cd, external
<red__> ja hoče hoče
<red__> pride do lubuntu logota
<red__> screen logo vidm
<red__> pol se pa ustavi
<sasa84> ne ne...k užgeš komp pa se ti izpiše kwa bi bootal...pa d izbereš pač prvo šanso
<red__> tut disk nč ne melje
<sasa84> inštalacija je bla BP?
<red__> ja install je bil ok
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<sasa84> a recovery ti tud serje, se tud ustav?
<sasa84> ta druga opcija
<red__> sasa84, hmm ja če prstsnem esc pridem v boot menu (3 možnosti), če pustim pa gre hd pa pol ne pride v sistem
<sasa84> ne ne
<red__> sasa84, ja recovery tut ne pride dlje od screen logota
<sasa84> čak...kok je že una fora...a je treba tab prtisnt?
<sasa84> ja ja...t pravio mislš :)
<upd> tam k se ustavi alt+f1 pa imaš shell z napakami i think
<red__> aaa
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> go upd, go upd :D
 * sasa84 dvigne majčko
<upd> kaj ? :D
<sasa84> ups .S
<sasa84> pardon!
<upd> jupii
<upd> :D
<sasa84> khm!
 * sasa84 spodobna punca
 * upd ve da to ne drži! 
<sasa84> khm...upd, ne naglas!
<upd> :P
<sasa84> bo crazy slišu :P
<upd> pa naj, sej če me bo tepu me boš ti branla
<upd> branila* xD
<red__> ajde grem gledat "shell z napakami" = alt+F1
<red__> brb
<upd> red__
<upd> crtl+alt+f1
<upd> je
<upd> :P
<upd> jao sj ne vem
<upd> pa do f6
<upd> lol...
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> upd, sej crazy te ne bo...sej veš...se mi zdi d je bl tko... (prišepne: pusi) :P
<upd> jah sej taki so najbolj nevarni 1 let v seb zadržuje pol se mu pa odfuka
<bogdanov> :D
<miha> :)
<sasa84> looool
<sasa84> niste resni :)
<sasa84> ag ja...
<sasa84> :D
<bogdanov> ja
<christooss__> wadap jo
<sasa84> hm...verdijev rekvijem nažigam že celo popoldne...a mi hoče kdo kej povedat? :P
<sasa84> đizs krajs, christooss__ je pršu!!! :D
<christooss__> jup
<christooss__> kva dogaja
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sasa84> vasap vajt niga :D
<sasa84> it det Å¡it :P
<bogdanov> christooss nema te k para
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> nč fantički moji dragoceni... šibam jst ;)
<sasa84> vsem en velik cmok pa...se tipkamo :D
<sasa84> upd, ti maš pa za bit pridn!
 * sasa84 pokaže na velko palco
<upd> bom se na pojstlo prklenu pa tebe počaku
<bogdanov> :))
<upd> sj ne vem
<upd> !google prklenu
<Seniorita> Provokacija pred referendumom: Kdo je na Tromostovju priklenil ... http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/aktualne_zgodbe/1042364582
<upd> a vi veste te besede kmečke :D
<upd> prklenil* evo
<bogdanov> aj to
<bogdanov> kmecka?
<bogdanov> :S
<upd> jah ne vem ni
<upd> sam tko ne vem skoz mešam besede
<Grega> enga facebook prijatelja rabim :(
<Grega> a bi bil kdo moj prijatelj? :/
<upd> lool
<Grega> ah, ne rabim ga! sem ze ugotovil
<upd> kaj boš naredil še en račun ene pičke pa jo dodal ? :)
<Grega> ne! sam svoj prijatelj bom!
<upd> hah
<napsy> CrazyLemon: um glede sestanka ... upam da mi bo dans uspel pridit ker zdaj grem ven v lj pa bom mogoce zamudu ... ce me pa ne bo bom pa loge prebral
<zdobersek> oa go go
<Grega> he he mater faker! http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moja-organizacija/114765025265410?sk=app_185906461445756
<Seniorita> Moja organizacija | Facebook
<zdobersek> Hrvaska pada o.o
<CrazyLemon> a to je tvoje? ta prazna stran? :)
<Grega> ce ni prazna! ti si pac prizadet
<Grega> :P
<CrazyLemon> oukej..ni prazna..sam nevidno vsebino vsebuje :>
<Grega> mislim.. zakaj bi uporabljal ssl na facebooku, ki mu itak das vse podatke in jih lahko vidijo vsi
<Grega> "bom facebooku dal mojo telefonsko, da jo bodo videli vsi.. ampak more bit zakodirana, da je hacker ne bo videl.."
<CrazyLemon> no če vidiš mojo telefonsko
<CrazyLemon> povej mi jo
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Grega> 090-Crazy-Lemon
<CrazyLemon> WRONG!
<Grega> 090-Crazy-Lemon-7
<CrazyLemon> 090 - LE-MON
<Grega> no, bluzu..
<Grega> blizu*
<CrazyLemon> zabluzu si ja :>
<Grega> eh, ce bi ti zdaj jedel torto bi ti tud blo vseeno
<CrazyLemon> sm jo jedu včeraj..i had enough :>
<Grega> liar liar pants on fire!
<CrazyLemon> not a liar..true story
<CrazyLemon> tko true kot je tvoj invisible app
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> :>
<upd0> a to lahko na fb prodajaš tud
<uni4dfx> nekdo me je omenu na tem kanalu pred bogsigavedi kolk urami ampak ne vidm kdo ker je že predaleč nazaj
<Grega> upd0: lahko, samo mores meni placat 20eur na mesec :>
<CrazyLemon> [14:41:23] <sasa84> uni4dfx, dj prid Å¡e do mene ;)
<CrazyLemon> [14:49:52] <sasa84> CrazyLemon puca avto :)
<uni4dfx> hehe
<Grega> [14:44:23] <sasa84> uni4dfx, da bova diiivje sexala
<red_> evo me
<upd0> aja
<upd0> a si dal ctrl+alt+f1
<upd0> haha
<red_> ne govor :)
<red_> bios sm flashnu
<red_> na tazadno verzijo
<red_> zdej dela ok
<red_> oz boljše kot prej
<red_> neki z usb porti ni v redu
<uni4dfx> [03:13:36] <sasa84> oh Greaga, pogrešam te! vsa sem mokra zate!
<red_> zdej tudi če mam wireless miško noče bootat
<uni4dfx> ja mal je zajebala ime
<upd0> super
<red_> ampak če so prazni porti potem dela
<red_> mislm pridem v sistem in to
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<red_> prej Å¡e to ni delal
<Grega> saj midva sva se ze zmenal..
<Grega> :>
<red_> ircnet je pa kr zamrl
<bogdanov> :D
<red_> mislm slovenia pa to
<uni4dfx> red_ good
<red_> pa lokalni kanali
<upd0> ma ircnet je itaq tuga že neki let
<red_> učas je blo polno razna trbvlja grousple kranj itd itd
<red_> ja
<uni4dfx> ircnet je biu najbol skorupiran server na svetu
<bogdanov> ircnet ftw?!
<bogdanov> :P
<red_> če so bli skos tribal wari
<uni4dfx> pa sami 12letni script kiddiji
<red_> ma ja
<red_> čeprou eni to tut cc hekal
<uni4dfx> red_ probi vklopt legacy usb support v biosu
<red_> ok
<uni4dfx> oziroma izklopt če je že vkloplen :D
<red_> kaj pa če nimam te nastavitve?
<uni4dfx> maš skor sigurn
<red_> ok
<red_> ampak mal pavze prosm
<uni4dfx> vprašanje sam pod kakšnim nazivom
<red_> :)
<red_> sm šou še 1x inštalerat vse skup
<red_> ker sm kr noob
<red_> zdele se bom Å¡e z javo pozabavu
<red_> pol pa pr kšnem rebootu
<red_> bom Å¡e pogledal
<red_> pa se poigral s tem ...
<uni4dfx> pozabu boš, ti rečem :D
<uni4dfx> to tud jst  zmeri mislm, ja sej bom ob nasledem rebootu
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> naslednem*
<red_> evo mam na listku napisam tuki pred kompom ;)
<uni4dfx> hehe :D
<red_> jah že žuri tudi z javo ...
<uni4dfx> zakaj
<red_> takoj prva komanda c/p command not found
<red_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<uni4dfx> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Seniorita> Java - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<uni4dfx> lahko še sun-java6-jdk če mislš programirat
<red_> uni4dfx, ne najde package java6-jre
<red_> mom dejte mi Å¡e mal prosim da do konca preskrolam to o javi ...
<CrazyLemon> apt-cache search java jre
<CrazyLemon> če pa bi rad programiral v javi pa zamenjaš 'jre' z 'jdk'
<uni4dfx> red_ sun-java6-jre
<uni4dfx> aja edin možno je da nimaš unih non-free repozitorijev vkloplenih
<red_> mozno ja ker sm na lubuntu
<uni4dfx> pejt v Software Sources (tm nek pod Administration) in jih poklukej
<uni4dfx> lubuntu???
<red_> ja
<red_> lažja verzija ubuntuja
<CrazyLemon> ni več software sources :)
<red_> sej je na 10.10 osnovi
<red_> ubuntu se mi je zatikal na tem compu
<red_> tale je pa kr strela
<red_> lubuntu.net
<red_> a igra kdo tarok mogoče?
<uni4dfx> red_ moj dedi
<uni4dfx> :D
<red_> hehe
<red_> o yes
<red_> en model ma isti problem in potem je dejansko postnu kako je rešu
<red_> a da java dela je v osnovi vseeno, ne, kateri browser uporabljaš?
<uni4dfx> ja
<nafisa> ojla
<red_> helow
<nafisa> ej ... danes zjutraj sem nekaj spraševala tu na chatu ... pa mi ni noben znal odgovorit na vprašanje ... je kdo, ki bi vedel odgovor na moje vprašanje?
<zdobersek> nafisa, mogoce je pa kdo tak tuki, ki ve odgovor, sam vprasanja ne :)
<nafisa> no ... grem kopirat
<nafisa> se mi ne da Å¡e 1x pisat
<CrazyLemon> lenoba!
<nafisa> sem dala laptopa na standby ... izven napajanja ... pa ko sem ga hotla spet zalaufat, mi je ven vrglo, če mi zažene v navadnem načinu, al v recovery  ali da naredim memory check ... zdaj pa ne vem, a je bilo kaj narobe ... al samo zaradi tega, ker ga nisem imela na napajanju?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, vsaj kopirat je sla.
<nafisa> grom	uf, najprej probaj navaden nacin	02:10
<nafisa> grom	ce to ne dela, bo sporocil kaj, upajoc, da kaj je narobe	02:11
<nafisa> nafisa	saj ... sem dala pa ni hotlo zalaufat ... potem sem pa izklopila pa dala baterijo ven ...	02:11
<nafisa> nafisa	pa mi je spet to dalo	02:11
<nafisa> nafisa	ampak potem mi je v navadnem načinu zagnalo	02:11
<nafisa> grom	aha, torej ti z baterijo ne dela?	02:11
<nafisa> nafisa	ja, saj mi dela	02:11
<nafisa> nafisa	zdaj	02:11
<nafisa> nafisa	ampak sem baterijo vmes ven dala	02:12
<nafisa> grom	pa se to ponavlja ali je to prvic?	02:12
<nafisa> nafisa	Å¡ele 2 dni nazaj sem dala to verzijo OSa gor	02:12
<nafisa> nafisa	prvič, da mi je kaj takega naredilo	02:12
<nafisa> nafisa	prej na 10.04 mi tega nikoli ni naredilo ...	02:13
<nafisa> grom	Na splosno, ni pametno dajat baterijo ven pa not med tem ko je prizgan komp, da pa na nepriklopljenem kablu dajes baterijo ven pri prizganem racunalniku je pa sploh slaba ideja	02:13
<zdobersek> je rekla zjutri! pa sprasuje ob dveh ponoc!
<nafisa> nafisa	saj sem ga izklopila	02:13
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst ženska!
<nafisa> nafisa	pa ni kabel priklopljen	02:14
<nafisa> nafisa	brez skrbi ... da taka kokoš pa tudi nisem	02:14
<nafisa> grom	lahko, no najbrz, gre za to, da je zaznal na novo baterijo	02:14
<nafisa> grom	kot kos hardvera	02:14
<nafisa> nafisa	prej sem ga dala v standby ... pa sem ga hotla zalaufat pa je zamrznilo	02:15
<nafisa> grom	oprosti, nisem mislil tako, sem jaz ta ki je cepec	02:15
<CrazyLemon> a te res moram kickat
<nafisa> nafisa	sem dala na forced shutdown	02:15
<nafisa> nafisa	pa spet zalaufala pa mi je to dalo pa sem dala v normalnem načinu, naj zalaufa pa mi je spet vrnilo isti ekran	02:15
<nafisa> nafisa	pa sem spet izklopla pa baterijo ven pa noter dala ... spet dalo ta ekran ...	02:16
<nafisa> nafisa	samo pol mi je zalaufalo ...	02:16
<zdobersek> hahaha
<nafisa> grom	isti ekran - kot so tista vprasanja kako zagnat?	02:16
<nafisa> nafisa	zdaj pa ne vem, kaj je bilo krivo ... da mi je zamrznil	02:17
<nafisa> nafisa	ja	02:17
<nafisa> nafisa	iste možnosti za zagon, no	02:17
<zdobersek> a sta se de ene treh pogovarjala? :D
<bogdanov> lol
<zdobersek> skoda, ne bomo zvedl :)
<upd0> CrazyLemon dej povej da to ni zaželjeno očitno ne ve
<upd0> bogdanov a kej poka dons kje
<CrazyLemon> upd0 sej bo  zdej zvedla :)
<bogdanov> upd0 jah poka lj :>
<upd0> :)
<upd0> a kmš :D
<zdobersek> vprasanje ce si bo upala nazaj prit
<walop> hm
<bogdanov> grem u trokadero lj neda ukraden
<bogdanov> haha
<upd0> kje je to že
<red_> na za minuto pogledam stran
<red_> in že zamudim prvo channel dramo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bo bo..sam počak da se odflooda :)
<bogdanov> tm na zadrovski ceste
<bogdanov> ce ves kjejeto
<bogdanov> :D
<upd0> ija kolk je vstopnina
<bogdanov> ljubljana polje
<bogdanov> nevem :D
<upd0> :)
<bogdanov> 10 zih
<upd0> zgleda da v tušu dons ni nič
<upd0> mja preveč zame
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> mah tuš
<bogdanov> sm biu uceri
<bogdanov> nc
<bogdanov> :))
<upd0> aja lady night
<upd0> in kako je bilo
<bogdanov> prsu sm ob
<bogdanov> pl 2h
<bogdanov> ke
<red_> more like drag night, am i rite?
<bogdanov> pa nc
<bogdanov> :D
<upd0> aja jest sm hotu it hmmm
<bogdanov> pol sm su dol u vertigosa
<bogdanov> na drink
<upd0> pa sej je bilo neki folka ane
<walop> delo kdo od vas ze v Blenderju?
<upd0> hehe
<bogdanov> upd
<bogdanov> jah kms
<upd0> walop 5 minut pol pa 3ds max..
<bogdanov> bo pomoje dons
<upd0> aja no verjetno grem v kmš ja
<bogdanov> :)
<walop> tanova verzija (2.5) je ful bolj pregledna od prejsnjih verzij blenderja
<bogdanov> kul an
<upd0> no sej dost da sem prejšno verzijo vidu tko da ne bom niti gledal več...
<upd0> yee :)
<bogdanov> bmw audi mecka stoji ti u ponudbi
<bogdanov> haha
<upd0> kaj :)
<bogdanov> haha ma nc
<bogdanov> BN music
<bogdanov> :))
<upd0> aja :>
<BigWhale> dAN
<BigWhale> Dan
<bogdanov> cer
<bogdanov> ?
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a bo tole team report meeting al irc meeting? :)
<BigWhale> Hm, jest sem mel sam par vprasanj okrog relase partija
<BigWhale> a ga delamo, kdaj ga delamo
<BigWhale> in tko naprej
<BigWhale> pa ce je kej novga
<BigWhale> za poveda
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> povedat
<CrazyLemon> irc meeting it is :)
<red_> a loh tut jaz pridem?
<BigWhale> ja, komot! lej, kr tja se postavi                                      ->  X
<CrazyLemon> ne tam..tam je andrej
<zdobersek> Vsi na X!
<BigWhale> aja pardon
<CrazyLemon>                                                                                                                                                                                       -> X
<BigWhale> pol pa tja                                            -> X
<BigWhale> aja no ok
<BigWhale> tud tam bo kul
<CrazyLemon> bl4z ping! :)
<CrazyLemon> Kami_ ping !
<CrazyLemon> christooss__ ping !
<CrazyLemon> (naj jim vsaj piska če nč druzga)
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> oh..pa ne da bo danes rekord v prisotnosti :)
<andrejz> jaz sem mislil, da se ob 8 začne pa sem ob 9 prišel :)
<BigWhale> Sej je blo dvakrat na listi
<red_> eh
<BigWhale> pa tle je skoz u topicu :P
<CrazyLemon> si mislu da se ob 8ih začne zato si šou dol ob 8.04 ? :))
<red_> ko obiščem stran z javo
<red_> reče da mising plug in
<red_> hurr durr
<uni4dfx> ja neki si zajebo :D
<uni4dfx> a si slučajno ročno inštaleru javo
<red_> tele 2 komandi sm vpisal
<red_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<red_> pa potem ko sm sprejel pogoje itd itd
<red_> Å¡e tole
<red_> sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-jre icedtea-6-jre-cacao
<red_> a morm rebootat comp al samo browser?
<CrazyLemon> ii  default-jre                       1.6-34                            Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime
<CrazyLemon> ii  openjdk-6-jre                     6b20-1.9.5-0ubuntu1~10.04.1       OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<CrazyLemon> ii  sun-java6-jre                     6.24-1build0.10.04.1              Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files)
<CrazyLemon> torej..imam več JRE-jev inštaliranih
<CrazyLemon> pa normalno dela
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne vem kaj te je motu openjdk-6-jre
<red_> sledil sem temule guidu
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa tudi cacao imam gor..pa java normalno dela :)
<red_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ
<Seniorita> Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<red_> tazadna
<BigWhale> Kolk folka se pricakujemo? :)
<red_> a to je danes???
<BigWhale> ja 12 minut nazaj se je zacel
<red_> lol
<red_> pa kje ste to?
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale js ne pričakujem nobenga
<BigWhale> ja tle                        -> x
<BigWhale> cist vsi smo tle
<CrazyLemon> tko da ..lahk začnemo i guess :)
<red_> heh
<BigWhale> ok
<andrejz> crazy je realist
<CrazyLemon> andrejz jp..je treba bit na realnih tleh in ne v Ubuntu One oblaku :)
<red_> nafisa je iz amerike??
<CrazyLemon> red_ iz indije
<BigWhale> 1) Release Party
<BigWhale> Kdaj
<BigWhale> In a sploh?
<CrazyLemon> kdaj je 11.04 release? In zakaj ne..če je do zdej vsako leto bil..zakaj ne bi bil tokrat ?
<andrejz> a sploh? ja
<andrejz> kdaj? konec aprila
<BigWhale> tko no, ne sme bit prevec repetitive event
<BigWhale> oz
<BigWhale> 'keynote' speakerja treba zamenjat
<CrazyLemon> ti si pa čist spodoben ter sposoben govorec ter primeren za take evente :D
<BigWhale> po mojem me folk noce vec gledat :>
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a zdej ti mi moramo pihat na dušo? :))
<BigWhale> :))
<CrazyLemon> seveda te hočejo gledat ter poslušat!
<CrazyLemon> ti si najbolši za to delo!
<BigWhale> No, resno mislim. Men se zdi, da sem mel ze trikrat ...
<CrazyLemon> they respect and want you!
<CrazyLemon> ja..js tudi..res je da si dostikrat bil..ampak you make it fun and nice to watch :)
<BigWhale> ok bom razmislil :>
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..release je enkrat okrog 24 aprila ane? to je nedelja
<BigWhale> ce se tapravga contenta spomnim
<BigWhale> 28 april je
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> no pol 30.4. v  soboto?
<red_> jaz ne morem 30ga
<CrazyLemon> al bi raje weekday ?
<BigWhale> pipa je zaprta
<BigWhale> pa weekday bi bil boljs ja
<andrejz> pipa se lahko odpre po potrebi - edino ne vem kako je s prazniki
<andrejz> sem pa za weekday
<CrazyLemon> 29.4 ?  :)
<BigWhale> ja prazniki so
<BigWhale> to je problem
<BigWhale> in precej folka ne bo
<andrejz> jaz sem za 3.6.
<BigWhale> 1. in 2. maj sta prosta dneva
<andrejz> 3.5.
<BigWhale> razmisljal sem o 3. 6.
<CrazyLemon> kaki prazniki
<BigWhale> 3. 5.
<BigWhale> ja
<CrazyLemon> js ne vidim nič na koledarju
<andrejz> prvomajski prazniki
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, praznik dela? ;> pa dan OF
<andrejz> pa 27.4. je tud praznik
<andrejz> pa je folk kar doma vmes
<BigWhale> oz dan boja proti okupatorju
<BigWhale> ja, neki pipinega staffa bo med prazniki manjkal, to ze vem
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sovinc1: Prosim za pomoč pri zvoku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<BigWhale> ah, silol, silol
<BigWhale> <BigWhale> ja, neki pipinega staffa bo med prazniki manjkal, to ze vem
<BigWhale> <BigWhale> 3. 5. bi bil kr ok, je pa res, da je cist takoj po pocitnicah, tko da spet nevem a
<Sky[x]> kaj to ?
<CrazyLemon> tretji je zaseden
<BigWhale> tretji maj?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kiberpipa.org/sl/event/2011-may-03/1272/android/
<Seniorita> Android :: Kiberpipa.org
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, pravjo da je verjetno fraj
<BigWhale> je sam placeholder :>
<CrazyLemon> jah..zdej je verjetno
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če takrat ne bo fraj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<BigWhale> ce je zdaj fraj
<BigWhale> bomo rezerviral
<BigWhale> pol nardimo 3. 5.?
<BigWhale> all in favor?
<CrazyLemon> razn če ma kdo kak drug predlog..
<CrazyLemon> 1..
<CrazyLemon> 2..
<BigWhale> aye!
<CrazyLemon> 3..
<andrejz> +
<CrazyLemon> 3.5 it is
<BigWhale> ok
<CrazyLemon> 2.) ...  ? :)
<BigWhale> 2) je razno
<BigWhale> ne
<BigWhale> tekoce zadeve
<BigWhale> :>
<CrazyLemon> ta bo težka..ni tekočih zadev
<CrazyLemon> :)
<BigWhale> ok
<andrejz> ta točka bo hitro mim :)
<BigWhale> predvidevam, da prevajalci prevajajo se naprej
<CrazyLemon> prevajajo/mo ja :)
<CrazyLemon> baje smo zdej pred srbi....victory! :)
<andrejz> prevajalci delamo 24/7
<CrazyLemon> aja andrejz
<bogdanov> crazy
<CrazyLemon> sem enga z FB povabu..če se želi pridružit prevajalcem
<bogdanov> a ti provociras
<bogdanov> :))
<CrazyLemon> prevaja E17
<andrejz> ok, ti kar :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. zdej je že končal
<CrazyLemon> in se bo lotu pol Å¡e E16..in nato pravi da bo lahk pomagal tudi nam :)
<andrejz> kar naj pride.. če bo imel srečo, bo še kakšen paket zanj ostal :p
<BigWhale> Kul
<BigWhale> Sej prevajalci itak edini se kej delajo :>
<andrejz> no zdaj ko ste tako lepo zbrani, iščemo nove zagnane člane da bomo lahko prevedli še kaj več
<CrazyLemon> pa en moderator vsake tok časa neki dela!
<CrazyLemon> <- :p
<andrejz> ja sam res :=
<andrejz> če bi radi kaj delal se pridružte prevajalcem
<andrejz> aja, 2.4. bo prevajalski maraton v pipi
<andrejz> tako da če je kdo kaj pripravljen sodelovat pri organizaciji bomo veseli
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale kaj je z locojem? :)
<CrazyLemon> al je to 3. točka? :D
<BigWhale> A je Gwibber preveden? Gruntam ce ma sploh support
<andrejz> v ponedeljek je sestanek tam bomo Å¡e kar dorekli
<BigWhale> Loco je v bistvu tekoca zadeva. Hehe.
<andrejz> tako da če koga zanima, naj me klikne pa dobi navodila
<CrazyLemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/gwibber
<Seniorita> Translations : Gwibber
<BigWhale> Z Lauro sem se zmenil, da bo pogledala nase 'dokumente' in da se pol slisiva
<CrazyLemon> kdaj to? :)
<CrazyLemon> ker bi mogli Å¡e dodat te prevajalske sestanke not
<CrazyLemon> da zgledamo kot da neki delamo
<BigWhale> 14 dni nazaj al neki tacga...
<andrejz> imo bi bilo dobro, če bi se začelo še kakšne neprevajalske stvari delat
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> delavnice in podobne zadeve
<andrejz> karkoli
<BigWhale> Kaj ce bi maja speljali en Ubuntu Fest?
<BigWhale> al pa junija :> pred koncem sezone
<BigWhale> torej solskega leta
<andrejz> kolikor sem videl ima večina Loco-tov Ubuntu urice, taka stvar ne bi smela vzet veliko časa
<andrejz> @BW: Sem za, samo takrat me morda ne bo v Slo, zato rajš nič računat na mojo pomoč
<BigWhale> al pa ce nardimo Ubuntu Camp
<BigWhale> v stilu barcampa
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa bi mel na campu? delavnice? a je sploh tok ljudi k bi mel delavnice ?
<BigWhale> ad-hoc predavanja
<BigWhale> sej campi so mejhne zadeve
<BigWhale> 20-30 ljudi pa je ze dost
<andrejz> če jih bo 20-30 bo to imo kar veliko
<BigWhale> jest lahk eno predavanje o gwibber developmentu pripravim
<BigWhale> "The Anals of Twitter API"
<BigWhale> al pa kej ;>
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e kaka ideja? misel glede tega ?
<zdobersek> FREE BEER
<BigWhale> Bom jest mal bolj podrobno razdelal idejo ubuntu campa
<BigWhale> mogoce bi lahko vzporedno s campom fural kak install workshop
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale baby steps :D
<BigWhale> ja, sej sam bolj naglas razmisljam
<andrejz> no pr nas se dokaj dobro obnesejo prevajalska piva (dražen sicer ne bi vedel, ker ga nikoli ni :P). To pomeni, da se 1x mesečno dobimo na piru v ljubljan pa je kar zanimivo
<zdobersek> pa sprehate
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi se od zdej naprej enkrat mesečno srečal na piru v KP? bo dražen čist vsakič prisoten :>
<andrejz> dražen organiziraj pa ljudi iz okolice vabi :)
<andrejz> mogoče pa pridemo 1x v KP
<zdobersek> pa bencin placaj :)
<andrejz> polet na morje
<red_> jaz sem kandidat za prihod
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sure..pa Å¡e free beer ane!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<andrejz> @red: za v KP al LJ?
<BigWhale> ja poleti se dobimo nekje na obali
<red_> kdo ve če je kak tečaj linux na fri al pa v pipi?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi poleti mel eno Ubuntu TuxKart srečanje v luciji na kartingu? :)
<zdobersek> lol
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, u to sploh ni slaba ideja
<BigWhale> :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kakšn tuxkart... GNOMETRIS!
<BigWhale> Torej letos nardimo
<CrazyLemon> red_ poglej na pipin koledar ..verjetno je kak linux event :)
<BigWhale> - Release Party
<BigWhale> - Ubuntu Camp
<BigWhale> - TuxCart
<BigWhale> za zacetej
<BigWhale> zacetek
<DominiCanes> ubuntu camp
<DominiCanes> kje je to
<andrejz> lahko bi imel lan party nekih opensource iger :)
<BigWhale> se ne vemo kje bo
<DominiCanes> aha
<BigWhale> andrejz, neki podobnga je ze imela kiberpipa ja
<BigWhale> ampak lahko tud ja
<BigWhale> sej ce pride kiberpipa staff pa se ene par slotehovcev, pa mi ze fun!
<BigWhale> :)
<BigWhale> pa mi, je ze fun
<BigWhale> tko ..
<CrazyLemon> openarena turnir ?
<BigWhale> andrejz, se je zdej lihkar javil, da opensouce lan party zorganizira :>
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx gBrainy! :D
<andrejz> ja gbrainy turnir bi moral bit
<andrejz> BW, slabo bereš
<BigWhale> ne ne, cist prav sem prebral! :P
<CrazyLemon> tudi na wikiju piše
<CrazyLemon> da boš ti organiziral
<uni4dfx> madona sam res bi lahko vsaj kak Armagetron turnir
<uni4dfx> al pa Spring
<uni4dfx> neki na videz bol sodobnega :D
<CrazyLemon> sodobno sux!
<CrazyLemon> old skul rox!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> mata domišljijo :p
<BigWhale> pol pa po mojem, da je dost idej za evente
<andrejz> ljudi, ljudi manjka
<BigWhale> to jih pa zmeri
<CrazyLemon> jp..idej je dosti..staffa bl mal :)
<CrazyLemon> oz. aktivnega staffa bl mal :)
<DominiCanes> ja ka se pa dela tam da stuffa manjka
<CrazyLemon> nč!
<DominiCanes> ha ha
<DominiCanes> ja pol ni cudn da vam manjka stuffa
<BigWhale> ja
<BigWhale> mislim
<BigWhale> organizirat treba plac, reklamo in vsebino
<BigWhale> cist easy
<zdobersek> sam
<zdobersek> mogoc pa Matthai pride! :D
<CrazyLemon> za sekundo dvajset !
<DominiCanes> kak plac se rabi
<CrazyLemon> al pa 2!..nikoli ne veš :)
<BigWhale> matthai bi lahk prsu na ubuntucamp kej o knjigi povedat :)
<DominiCanes> kak plac se rabi
<BigWhale> plac kjer se lahko event organizira
<CrazyLemon> za 15.000 ljudi
<zdobersek> sam bi bil hitr konc.
<CrazyLemon> za balkanBuntu
<BigWhale> pa itak kiberpipo usurpiramo ce je sila
<zdobersek> matthai, s knjigo.
<DominiCanes> kolk ljudi pa pride na to
<DominiCanes> drugac
<BigWhale> cist odvisn
<BigWhale> na moje bluzenje na release partijih pride med 60-70 ljudi
<DominiCanes> kje je to blo prej
<andrejz> na več al manj vse ostalo pa od 5 do 20
<andrejz> ponavadi bližje 5 :)
<DominiCanes> kje je to blo prej organizirano
<CrazyLemon> v kiberpipi
<BigWhale> v kiberpipi
<BigWhale> ja
<DominiCanes> where the fuck is that
<CrazyLemon> DominiCanes lmgtfy.com
<BigWhale> jest bom mal razmislil o terminih za tele zadeve... ajd za party ze mamo
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ura za party? 19.00 ?
<BigWhale> ja po mojem
<BigWhale> tko je standardno blo do zdej
<BigWhale> takrat so se tud POTi zacenjal
<CrazyLemon> jp
<zdobersek> Majkevam? Na torek?
<BigWhale> ja
<zdobersek> partyji so za vikend ... :))
<CrazyLemon> lies lies lies
<BigWhale> za to http://geekadelphia.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/geek_party.jpg ne nucas vikenda
<BigWhale> ;>
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<DominiCanes> rofl
<BigWhale> http://www.flickr.com/photos/big77whale/sets/72157625029531839/
<Seniorita> Events - a set on Flickr
<BigWhale> tko pol zgleda no ;>
<BigWhale> ok
<BigWhale> tocka 3) razno
<BigWhale> ce nima noben nic za povedat, pol bi jest zakljucil :)
<andrejz> nope
<CrazyLemon> ma dost je tega za povedat sam nima smisla :D
<CrazyLemon> pa še lačn sm
<BigWhale> :)))
<CrazyLemon> tko da..lets wrap it up
<CrazyLemon> kdo je za to da končamo..say 'I'
<DominiCanes> cuj ka se splaca met unity na netbooku
<DominiCanes> sm kr neki kritik cul
<DominiCanes> in prebral
<BigWhale> aye!
<DominiCanes> je
<BigWhale> and that's a wrap!
<BigWhale> :>
<zdobersek> NAI!
<zdobersek> fak.
<andrejz> @DC: jaz mam na netboooku 10.10 unity in je ok
<andrejz> tud 11.04 je dobro laufal, dokler ga ni en čudn update zjebal :P
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> ja mam 10.10
<red_> hmm
<red_> video in glasba se zatikata
<DominiCanes> sam nimam juniti
<andrejz> no na 10.10 se mi ~1x dnevno unity sesuje ko brskalnik zaprem
<red_> to je bolj hardwersko kot softwersko, ne?
<andrejz> če nimaš ful starga hardwarea je softwersko
<red_> 512 ram, 1ghz cpu, brez gpuja
<DominiCanes> mam vec
<andrejz> brb
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon sem ti reku, da nafise ne bo nazaj :)
<DominiCanes> 1g rama vec kot 1ghz cpuja
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no ja..no biggie :)
<red_> 512mb**
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Prosim za pomoč pri zvoku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem puding jest...l8r
<red_> ajt
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<R33D3M33R> a ni sestanek v pon ob 20.00?
<zdobersek> ^^
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sovinc1: Prosim za pomoč pri zvoku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Prosim za pomoč pri zvoku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> smeh
<Sky[x]> gledam če so že kšni novi filmčki in najdem tega :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBkoJsaPqmk
<Seniorita> YouTube        - 2011 Macbook Pro
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R ker sestanek ?
<CrazyLemon> če misliš na irc pol ne..danes je bil :)
<CrazyLemon> nč..l8r
<R33D3M33R> če v koledarju piše, da naj bi bil v pon!!! :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sovinc1: Prosim za pomoč pri zvoku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Prosim za pomoč pri zvoku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sovinc1: Prosim za pomoč pri zvoku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<christooss__> damn a dons je bil sestanek :(
 * christooss__ sux
<CrazyLemon> you do suck!
<CrazyLemon> nafisa na kanal se ne kopira več kot 3-5 vrstic..če hočeš kopirat večjo vsebino texta jo kopiraj na pastebin.com ter prilepi link :)
<Grega> ni res! ne ga poslusat!
<Grega> bodi upornik!
<Grega> napisi
<Grega> pet
<Grega> vrstic!
<nafisa> vhatever ... itaq je vse v chatlogih ... sam eni niso pripravljeni dveh klikov narest
<Grega> whateva!
<CrazyLemon> w/e!
<nafisa> ok, tipko falila
<Grega> whatevaaa!
<Grega> danes sem bil pridn.. sem dodal svetoglasov in facebook na acc
<Grega> app*
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa twitter ?????!????
<Grega> ne vem se kaj lahko na twitteru naredim
<nafisa> jst sem bla tud pridna ... pospravila sem po zabavi, premenjala rjuhe v parih sobah, prepotovala pol slovenije in Å¡la na pogreb
<CrazyLemon> js tudi bil priden...spucau avto...naredu večerjo katero sem samo js jedu...in ja..gledal tv! :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Prosim za pomoč pri zvoku  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/96-letna-prostitutka-s-svojimi-uslugami-se-vedno-dobro-sluzi/251886
<Seniorita> 96-letna prostitutka s svojimi uslugami še vedno dobro služi :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> !!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> poznam
<CrazyLemon> a to prostitutko? :)
<Grega> itak
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> članek
<Grega> itak
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/02Guw.gif
<yang> trac novice na mmc portalu
<yang> pr 96 dvomim da lahko da se noge narazen
<CrazyLemon> ne samo na MMC!
<CrazyLemon> tudi v slovenskih je bil članek!
<nafisa> Å¡tukl je pri 100ih na krogih Å¡e bil ...
<grom> 'dan
<nafisa> čer, grom
<nafisa> si se naspal?
<yang> CrazyLemon: slovenske novice so itak trac cajtng
<grom> nafisa: sem se, kheh
<yang> slovenci so res malo preverzni da jih pri slovenskih novicah najbolj kronika vzburja na straneh od 1-4
<yang> to je baje najbolj bran cajtng
<nafisa> kako je Å¡lo na sestanku?
<CrazyLemon> tko kot ponavadi..dost idej mal realizacije :D
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost" - Če želite prebrati zgodovino pogovorov #ubuntu-si se odpravite na http://irclogs.ubuntu.com || Naslednji sestanek: X april 2011
<yang> ok lahko noc
<CrazyLemon> n8
<nafisa> noč
<grom> jaz bom malo okupiral,
<grom> nisem vedel da se da tudi datoteke posiljat skozi irc
<grom> je to kdo ze pocel?
<CrazyLemon> že nekaj let ne
<grom> aha, je pa mozno, to je glavno, kheh
<Sky[x]> lol
<Sky[x]> men se res Å¡e ne da spat :S
<grom> sky is not the limit...
<Sky[x]> :))
<nafisa> haha ... ne govort tega :D
<Sky[x]> ej ej
<Sky[x]> en leptop mam k bi ga uporabu kot ruter ? :D
<Sky[x]> a morm res ubuntu gor naložit al bi kej druzga ? :D
<grom> bds ima odlicen software za ta namen
<Sky[x]> hehe sej freebsd sem že mel kot ruter
<Sky[x]> ma rabm za v stanvanu k zdj skos preklaplamo k mamo sam modem zato
<Sky[x]> pa bi leptop lepo wireless Å¡ibov pa bi blo mir :)
<grom> openbsd sem mislil, ampak je najbrz tudi freebsd varianta
<Sky[x]> po pravic povedan se mi ne da druzga rihtat kot to da ga pržgem in nastavm da shera wireless povezavo in konc :)
<grom> mislim, da je bolje neko bds varianto, kot ubuntu, saj niti ne vem ce ima router verzijo...
<CrazyLemon> al pa daš gor kak m0n0wall al kaj podobnega
<Sky[x]> ma sam z m0n0wall nism še nič delov :D
<Sky[x]> ubuntu al pa freebsd ::)
<CrazyLemon> no..zdej maš priložnost :)
<Grega> freebsd! kaj sploh sprasujes :)
<Sky[x]> gledam če mam ket shranjen k sem uspel zrihtat wireless
<Sky[x]> fora je da je leptop full star že :D
<Sky[x]> huriccane intel pentium :)
<Sky[x]> eh sej res
<Sky[x]> XP mam že gor :D
<Sky[x]> najbolj da kr to probam za začetek hehe :D
<grom> ntfs = not the file system, kheh heh heh heh
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> haha kva so naredl
<Sky[x]> prej ej bil naslov 6 razlogov zakaj ne kupit appla
<Sky[x]> zdj je pa takle :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.mactrast.com/6-reasons-not-to-buy-the-new-macbook-pro/
<Seniorita> 6 Reasons Not To Buy The New MacBook Pro-MacTrast - iPad, iPhone, Macbook & Apple News
<Sky[x]> eh sej isto :)
<grom> saj kolikor vem, je mac le ena verzija bsd-ja, torej v osnovi zelo ok os
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> darwin
<grom> sam, raje imam linux, kot pa da placam nekaj kar ni vredno svojega denarja...
<grom> ali se huje
<grom> da ukradem os ki ni vreden svojega denarja
<Sky[x]> će os + harware skupej daš je še zmerm top
<Sky[x]> stabilno + varčno
<Sky[x]> ker komp lahko uporablaš 9h če maš wireless pa da ma win gor ? :D
<Sky[x]> pa da je 15"
<grom> ne poznam teh primerjav
<Jorky> kwa dogaja?
<Sky[x]> ker komp lahko uporablaš 9h če maš wireless pa da ma win gor ? :D
<grom> zdravo Jorky
<Jorky> helou
<Sky[x]> jorky veš za kšn primer iz glave ? :D
<Jorky> a za comp ki ma winse pa da na njem lahko wifi furaš 9ur neprestano?
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> 7-9h recimo
<Jorky> hm...
<Jorky> zakaj pa da nebi mogu?
<Sky[x]> nism reku da ne morš sam sprašujem če kdo ve da bi mal pogledov
<Jorky> ja sej načeloma lahko na vsakem compu z winsi furaš wifi neprestano
<Jorky> zakaj nebi mogu?
<Sky[x]> win + wirelessp ada ti zdrži batarija 7-9h ?
<Jorky> aja govoriš za laptop
<Jorky> ja kar se pa tiče laptopa pa mislm da ne boš najdu tazga ki bi ti zdržu 9ur z wifi
<Jorky> mah 5ur
<Jorky> max*
<Jorky> žal še ne prodajajo tolk zmogljivih baterij
<Sky[x]> potem mi ostane sam Å¡e apple :D
<Jorky> kar se pa appla tiče pa nevem
<Jorky> sam pomoje bo tud apple težko zdržu 9ur
<Jorky> pa Å¡e dragi so ko svija
<Jorky> se ne splača
<Sky[x]> bomo sprobal čez kak mesec upam da :D
#ubuntu-si 2011-02-27
<Jorky> pa zakaj rabš lih da ti zdrži 9ur?
<Sky[x]> jah če si na faksu al pa ket na kšni conf to prov pride
<Sky[x]> al pa na vlaku :)
<Jorky> jah sam dvomim da ti bo ker lapič zdržu 9 ur
<grom> khaha, na vlakih imajo super wireless
<grom> khaha
<Sky[x]> na vlaku ga sklopš itak :)
<Jorky> mislm da za enkrat Å¡e ni tolk zmogljivih baterij
<Jorky> če se ne motim
<Jorky> čene pa puppy linux gor vržeš ki mal požre
<Jorky> največ itak zaslon požre
<Jorky> sam vidm da so tle eni deli ki naj bi zdržal tud do 24 ur
<Jorky> sam dvomim
<Jorky> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/hp_breaks_24hour_notebook_batter_life_barrier
<Seniorita> Maximum PC | HP Breaks the 24-Hour Notebook Battery Life Barrier
<Sky[x]> nice
<Jorky> ej sky a kej igrce špilaš?
<Sky[x]> od kar sem CS 1.6 zbrisal nič
<Sky[x]> razen miniclip biljard multi player :D
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> obvezno morš igrat nosferatu the wrath of malachi
<Jorky> star Å¡pil sicer sam do konca psihopatski
<Jorky> kr scary
<Jorky> dela na wine brez problema
<Sky[x]> uf dobre novice :D
<Sky[x]> MBP 15" 2.3 i7 - 11468 on Geekbench
<Sky[x]> I just added 8GB and now I am getting 11468 - so far I havent had any bad temperature issue. I will game for a couple hours and check again.
<Sky[x]> tip prav da se mu ne pregreva karme je mal skrbel :)
<Jorky> nice
<napsy> ce
<napsy> cer
<nafisa> čerčka
<CrazyLemon> čerčy
<Sky[x]> čer
<napsy> kako je slo na sestanku?
<CrazyLemon> as usual :)
<napsy> a je kje kak summary?
<CrazyLemon> jp..na wikiju kot vedno
<napsy> ok kul
<napsy> Ugotovili smo, da je zelo malo tekočih zadev
<napsy> ta tocka mi je vsec :)
<CrazyLemon> hvala hvala
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<napsy> moral bi mal vec hypa ustvarit za ubuntu
<napsy> da se dobi mlajse clane
<napsy> ki so mogoce bol zagreti
<napsy> kake srednjesolce ki majo vec casa
<Sky[x]> napsy je ful zaseden
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam Å¡e to manjka..mulce katerim divjajo hormoni in so neresni :D
<Sky[x]> skos v orto baru žura :D
<napsy> Sky[x]: errr v skeletu pa kms-ju :-)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<napsy> CrazyLemon: oni so najbol zagreti, sj se pa najdejo taki bol resni
<CrazyLemon> napsy najd enga pa ga tkoj damo za admina :D
<napsy> lahka zacnemu kar tu na ircu :)
<CrazyLemon> no pa dejmo..povej mi enga k je kle resen :)
<napsy> ce cene pa bi moral se mal na srednje sole obrnat
<CrazyLemon> razn seveda ubuntulo1
<CrazyLemon> :D
<napsy> recimo ponavad majo kake racunalniske krozke ... pa z njimi v kontakt pridit
<napsy> js se bi lahka na mojo bivso srednjo obrnu
<napsy> al pa se kar kaka novicka napise pa se pol razpolje naprej na druge strani
<napsy> razposlje*
<napsy> racunalniske novice, slo tech etc
<CrazyLemon> in kaj bi pol bilo ko bi našli par resnih mulcev?
<Sky[x]> povejte pa probam zrihtat novico če podkupm urednika :D
<napsy> CrazyLemon: vec clankov, vec novic, vodenje kakih partyjev
<napsy> Sky[x]: :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy prvo je treba samo stran zrihtat..in šele nato razmišljat o drugih korakih
<napsy> ka pa manjka strani?
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ji ne manjka? :)
<CrazyLemon> si kdaj spreminjal  linke/vsebino na strani? si kdaj urejal wiki ? ..če si..pol veš kaj ji manjka :)
<napsy> nism to nic :-)
<CrazyLemon> design je že hm.. leto? al kok..outdated... tko da ja
<CrazyLemon> dost ji manjka :)
<napsy> evo to bi bla dobra priloznost za kakega nadobudnega srednjesolca ki se hoce ukvarjat z dizajnom
<napsy> :)
<Sky[x]> ej dejete mi en development okolje pa zrihtam stran resno ?
<Sky[x]> tud dizajn spravm v css/html/php
<manca_> :P
<napsy> kamot :)
<napsy> ni nobenih ovir
<CrazyLemon> napsy sej design je..sj vidiš ubuntu.com :)
<napsy> Sky[x]: ce se javis kamot :)
<Sky[x]> se javim ja :)
<Sky[x]> 100% res
<napsy> ja stran deluje pod php pa se kamijo sporocimo
<napsy> pa blazu da ti dasta dostop
<Sky[x]> pa za ozadje se da en cms pa je mir
<Sky[x]> po možnosti wordpress :>
<napsy> po moje je lahka karkoli dokler bo dizajn od ubuntu.com :)
<grom> v cem je pa zdaj narejena ubuntu stran?
<Sky[x]> static html je baje :)
<grom> baje ne bo slo, forum ima, torej...
<Sky[x]> IPB forum ?
<napsy> IPB?
<grom> i ja prvi put cujem... ipb...
<grom> je treba vedet v cem je ze narejeno, in tam nadaljevat...
<napsy> forum je punbb
<grom> ni html, stoposto, nek cms mora bit
<CrazyLemon> ni cmsja
<grom> aha to je ze bolje pun...
<napsy> stran je dinamicna
<napsy> sam ni cms
<grom> je na roko pisana stran?!?
<grom> kako jo pa upravljate?
<CrazyLemon> no ne vem kok je dinamična :D
<napsy> CrazyLemon: pobira novice :)
<grom> no, kdo pa zdaj upravlja stran? Ta bo vedel.
<CrazyLemon> upravlja se jo prek phpmyadmina kok js vem..z urejanjem baze :)
<grom> skoraj zagotovo je php in nek cms, da se dodajajo novice in te stvari
<grom> aha v bazo, seveda
<napsy> grom: ni cms
<CrazyLemon> ni cmsja no..kaj si tok trmast :)
<grom> preko myphpadmina se direkt vnasajo podatki?
<CrazyLemon> kok js vem ..ja
<Sky[x]> huh :>
<Sky[x]> potem baza podatkov je :>
<CrazyLemon> to itak..kako bi drugače forum funkcioniral :)
<Sky[x]> forum je itak čist zase
<grom> to je zelo slabo, omislite si nek cms, direkt v bazo moras prav vedet kaj kako in kam...
<grom> tako, forum je pa posebaj
<CrazyLemon> če vi tko pravte :)
<grom> ma, trenutno sem veliko v php-ju, mysql-u pa joomli in typo3
<Sky[x]> uradni ubuntu dizajn mam dol v 1 minut :)
<grom> in me je zadelo da direkt z bazo delate...
<napsy> mi smo prevec hardcore da bi cms uporablal :)
<grom> kheh, no, saj se logika, sam je res hardcore
<grom> pol je php stran, obliko pa upravlja css?
<grom> al kako vlecete podatke iz baze?
<napsy> aha
<napsy> sicer kode nism nikol vidu, sam domnevam da tako deluje :)
<CrazyLemon> we will never know :D
<napsy> :)
<Sky[x]> its secret :P
<grom> moja mala pamet mi tudi pravi da bolje ne vem...
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kak to da ti ne delaš danes?? :)
<Sky[x]> grom: kaj uporabljaš za ne urejevalnik ?
<Sky[x]> nafisa: ket pa delaš ?
<grom> sky uporabljam vim
<nafisa> sem bila na pogrebu
<CrazyLemon> ah..moje sožalje
<Sky[x]> nafisa: ket pa delaš ?
<nafisa> a moram na javno govorit?
<nafisa> waw ... lej ... mene je izpisalo :D hahahaha
<grom> Nafisa je ravno nalozila cli irc, cestitke!!!
<grom> mislim da te je iz gui-ja sele zdaj odjavil
<nafisa> ok ok ... saj bom Å¡e videla, kako bom kaj pri volji za laufanje 5 terminalov
<CrazyLemon> cemu cestitke?? to je nonsense..imaš možnost uporabe guia pa uporabljaš cli...NONSENSE it ell you
<CrazyLemon> tell*
<grom> black is basic...
<grom> Uporabite cpu in ram za pametne stvari, ne za lepoto...
<grom> najprej je treba bit pameten, pol si lahko lep...
<nafisa> hahaha
<grom> morje sega do obale...
<CrazyLemon> ja..gremo renderirat video ane :)
<grom> nic DM le WM, ce ze...
<grom> gnome je pasee, kde isto
<CrazyLemon> xchat, thunderbird, transmission, dropbox, firefox, conky + drug stuff pa imam porabo 330MB RAMa :)
<grom> ni moj cpu in ram za to, kheh
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..je Å¡e neki prostorja za lepoto :)
<napsy> uh
<grom> meni redko presega 200, zacnem pod 100
<grom> edini gui je ff
<napsy> js mam zdj ponavadi vedno ~ 80 mb porabljenga
<napsy> 800*
<CrazyLemon> napsy ja..če maš 5-10 zavihkov v chromiumu pol zlahka greš čez 800 :)
<grom> aja pa netbeans tudi priklopim, ko iscem napake ki jih ne najdem tako...
<grom> jaz dosti tudi surf uporabljam, se en gui
<grom> je hitr k strela
<napsy> uporablas namizje al kak window manager?
<grom> wm ratpoison, dmenu, alpine, mp3blaster, htop
<napsy> normalno pol taka nizka poraba :)
<grom> bittorrenta nimam, niti conky-ja,
<grom> mplayer, oziroma imam se ascii moznost, zakon
<grom> mislim, vecinoma vse v xterm-u
<grom> no, pa sem kvazi gray hat
<grom> jtr mi laufa in vse pozre
<grom> in mi ni vsec, da irc kaze ip-je... :(
<CrazyLemon> ker ... ?
<CrazyLemon> big brother is watching ?
<grom> ne, ko ga sljivi, ker jaz vidim, oziroma lahko vsak
<grom> opazam pa, da eni imajo, oziroma nimajo IP-jev tu na ircu
<grom> sem danes ze brskal za tem, brez uspeha
<CrazyLemon> greš na #freenode
<CrazyLemon> ter zaprosiš za cloak
<grom> sam se da nekako to prikrit, vsaj v kanalu
<CrazyLemon> ampak pred tem moraš še registrirat nick
<grom> aha tako
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> in kako zaprosiš za cloak?
<CrazyLemon> greš na #freenode in napišeš "Can someone please help me with a cloak?"
<CrazyLemon> :)
<grom> ce prav razumem, /join #....
<grom> me je prehitel
<nafisa> hahaha
<nafisa> ok, no ...
<CrazyLemon> in cloak takrat ko se identificiraš nickservu
<CrazyLemon> do takrat pa vsi vidijo tvoj IP :)
<grom> kul, hvala CL
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> in cloak DELUJE takrat ko se identificiraš nickservu
<nafisa> a grem jst morit?
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> pejt
<CrazyLemon> ampak vsak mora zase zaprosit
<grom> saj ne da bom cloak-al svoj ip, sam je res nesramno, menim...
<CrazyLemon> ne gre grupno :D
<nafisa> ok, po pa nič :D
<CrazyLemon> nevem čemu taka paranoja :)
<CrazyLemon> pri meni je viden tudi email..ti se pa bojiš zaradi IPja :)
<grom> gre za domace racunalnike, in sem ze uletel na en ubuntu, pac ssh in slabo geslo
<CrazyLemon> jah..zaščiti jih :)
<nafisa> ja, men se komot not v komp pride :D
<CrazyLemon> a ti se Å¡e vedno odpirajo YT  linki? :))
<CrazyLemon> nč..seniorita je šla..grem js za njo
<CrazyLemon> n8
<grom> bodite najbolje kar se da, in pojdite kmalu spat
<grom> jaz grem zdaj
<nafisa> !google fisting
<Pepelka> Extreme Fisting Galleries http://www.extremefistinggalleries.com/
<nafisa> !google fisting wiki
<Pepelka> Fisting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisting
<bogdanov> sta ima
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> pa, kar hočeš :D
<nafisa> ej ... IP mam zdaj baje skrit :D
<bogdanov> to
<bogdanov> bravo
<nafisa> mi je uredil un na freenode kanalu
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> kako so eni prijazni ...
<bogdanov> ja na
<nafisa> en se z mojim autorespondom na 386 spet pogovarja
<nafisa> Zeus> ola <Zeus> kaj <Zeus> tko fina bos <Zeus> arrr <Zeus> jav se <Zeus> omb<Zeus> :-@ <Zeus> nehiiiiiii  <Zeus> :@ <Zeus> si ze rekla 100x <Zeus> omb <Zeus> :-S <Zeus> :-| <Zeus> neh no <Zeus> jao si smotka <Zeus> :-( <Zeus> :'( <Zeus> mamici te bom zatozu <Zeus> :'(:'( <Zeus> smotana si <Zeus> lej jo <Zeus> noce nehat <Zeus> arrrrr <Zeus> grrrrr <Zeus> :-D <Zeus> :-P <Zeus> :-O <Zeus> dobr pa grem
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<red_> 'jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MATJA_KAE_92: Ni zvoka na zvočni kartici 82801I - Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<red_> la la la
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nafisa: Wireless prekinja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4684/new/posts/
<nafisa> marija, je to hitro
<nafisa> saj sem lih objavla
<red_> lol
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sovinc1: Ni zvoka na zvočni kartici 82801I - Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<BigWhale> nafisa, ja tle na internetih je vse hitr!
<red_> Oblačno je danes ...
<red_> hurrr durrr
<red_> la la la
<napsy> jutro
<miha> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/02/27/0218241/UK-Govt-Says-Open-Standards-Must-Be-Royalty-Free
<Pepelka> UK Gov't Says Open Standards Must Be Royalty Free - Slashdot
<red_> kaj to poemn royalty free?
<miha> red_: da ni treba plačati licenčnine, da implementiraš in to legalno prodajaš na trgu
<miha> brezplačno...
<miha> na voljo standard
<miha> http://www.zurnal24.si/naslovnica/gadafi-hit-na-you-tubeu-203784/clanek
<Pepelka> Gadafi hit na You Tubeu - članek | Svet | Zurnal24.si
<red_> revolucija še nikoli ni bila tako smešna
<miha> :)))
<miha> zakaj noben pahorja ne zmiksa na neki :D
<miha> si ne upajo?
<miha> krucefix za techno komad, npr
<miha> pa žugajoč prst
<miha> :D
<miha> pa vladni semafor v disko izvedbi
<miha> marsikej bi se dal :)
<red_> ne vem to sem se tudi jaz spraševal
<red_> nimamo internet kulture
<red_> ali pa je ta premajhna
<red_> glej kok memov nardijo amerikanci čez noč skorajda
<red_> noben ne razume internetne Å¡ale
<miha> prehitr pridejo vsi pred tvojo bajto tle
<red_> oz. mainstream medija jo zatira
<red_> tudi to ja
<miha> pa saj je dost alternativnih medijev. men se zdi da mediji prav obupano iščejo kako novo zgodbo.
<red_> recimo če bi dal šalo remix elke strojan neki cigani bla bla
<red_> tehno zajebancija
<miha> ni cenzura problem. samocenzura ..
<miha> red_: sj to pa je
<miha> !google youtube get gyps
<Pepelka> YouTube - Get Gypsy (original) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9rW2fhqQLg
<red_> tega ne bi noben zurnal al pa 24ur objavu
<miha> strojani..
<miha> :D
<red_> lol
<miha> res
<miha> poglej :)
<red_> hehehe
<red_> ja to je to
<miha> :D
<miha> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/splet/socialna-omrezja/facebook/zanimiva-dejstva-o-socialnem-omrezju-facebook-1.html
<Pepelka> Zanimiva dejstva o socialnem omrežju Facebook
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> tale clanek je ubistvu kompleten ripoff enga filmcka
<zdobersek> sicer so v tistem filmcku podani viri, ampak je pa zaporedje navajanja podatkov komplet isti
<red_> a kdo bere rtvslo?
<red_> ste opazili članke K.S. aka Kaja Sajovic?
<red_> totalen ripoff drugih medijev
<miha> http://triton.gfd.si/novice/ kir članek? :)
<Pepelka> #novice
<Sky[x]> http://www.blackbuntu.com/
<Pepelka> Blackbuntu Linux | Penetration Testing Distribution
<miha> http://www.pozareport.si/?Id=zvezde_izjave&View=novica&novicaID=16870
<Pepelka> Poezija Vladislava Stresa: Lastne zobe bom požrl, če se bom za Janšo drl - pozareport.si
<CrazyLemon> kaja sajovic ima najbolse clanke :)
<red_> ma nehi
<red_> ja najboljše c/p članke, to je
<red_> povzeto po ___________
<red_> je njen podpis
<CrazyLemon> ti očitno ne veš razlike med c/p člankom ter člankom k ga povzameš ter napišeš svoje mnenje zraven :)
<red_> njenega mnenja ni nič zraven
<red_> Å¡e komentatorji se bunijo
<red_> najbolj nad slabim prevodom
<red_> edin neko čudno fan-bazo ma
<red_> prvi komentar je vedno "super članek"
<red_> pa 6 plusov
<miha> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/8350329/Sun-storm-may-be-global-Katrina.html
<Pepelka> Sun storm may be 'global Katrina' - Telegraph
<red_> "may be"
<CrazyLemon> kok je zdej nafisa fensi k ma cloak :))
<nafisa> lol
<miha> well that happens much more often (in hundreds of years) than lets say big asteroid wiping out things (miilions of years)
<nafisa> ja no, všeč mi je
<miha> :)
<nafisa> res mi je
<red_> dobro da sem že prej dns dal
<miha> :)
<nafisa> veliko lepše to gledat, kot pa cel IP
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi mel cloak..ampak js bi mel ubuntu/member/crazylemon   :)
<miha> men je pa moj ip lepši kot cloak :)
<miha> dokler me kir ne ddosa
<miha> :D
<nafisa> no, ajmo ... izprsite se ... kdo mi je zadnjič YT laufu?
<miha> static ip + reverse dns..
<miha> to tko lepo
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa noben..zdej ubuntu uporabljaš..ni šans da kdo pride do tebe!
<CrazyLemon> razn če fizično pride do tvojga kompa pa klikne YT link
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> mene pa je devica marija rodila, jebemti
<red_> s fanti smo se malo hecal
<red_> lol valenčič
<red_> 150 nastopov za wc, 44x do točk
<red_> 70% verjetnost, da NE bo prišel do točk na naslednji tekmi
<red_> lol
<red_> kaj je rule of thumb, kaj naprej narediš s tem .tar.gz (bz) datotekami, ko jih dol potegneš?
<red_> extractaš? kaj pa pol?
<red_> kako veš v kater direktori jih moraš dat?
<CrazyLemon> kdo pravi da jih moraš dat v katerikol direktorij ? :)
<red_> no evo, se že učim :)
<red_> dos/win xp sindrom
<red_> vedno je treba "nekam" dat
<miha> http://is.gd/e0tyrb
<Pepelka> Glenn Greenwald on the Assange Extradition Ruling, the Jailing of Bradley Manning, and the Campaign to Target WikiLeaks Supporters
<zdobersek> Dons je na Discoveryju dokumentart o WikiLeaksih
<upd0> ih ? jih je več
<red_> wikileaks releases documents without political motives ... you read this in jullian assanges' voice
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBY-0n4esNY
<Pepelka> YouTube        - Muammar Gaddafi - Zenga Zenga Song - Noy Alooshe Remix + Download
<upd0> heh.
<miha> :)
<miha> http://www.nzherald.co.nz/economy/news/article.cfm?c_id=34&objectid=10706907
<CrazyLemon> une v levem in desnem spodnjem kotu je hawt :)
<miha> tole je dobra primerjava kaj naredit z NLB in kaj ne, ko bankrotira :)
<Pepelka> Banks just too big to fail? Iceland shows otherwise - Economy - NZ Herald News
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://www.zurnal24.si/crna-kronika/druzinska-tragedija-pri-celju-203763/clanek
<Pepelka> Družinska tragedija pri Celju - članek | Črna kronika | Zurnal24.si
<nafisa> vse znance mi bojo pobili, če se neujo sami ...
<nafisa> ne se z mano družit
<miha> poznaš te?
<nafisa> poznam ja ... njo
<nafisa> njen brat je policist
<sasa84> juhu miške :D
<nafisa> kje so miši?
<nafisa> da jih ocvremo ... da bodo hrustljave
<nafisa> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ4hdbTysROdQYoVT2WdJjoXmJXqx2uvzIWFiVMXIZG_xcp55gc
<nafisa> ej, a pošiljanje datotek na xchatu deluje?
<CrazyLemon> naj bi
<CrazyLemon> probaj pa boš vidla :)
<miha> nafisa: na netu se sprašujejo, kak to ratal, da obesiš drugega?
<nafisa> zvezal jo je baje
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sovinc1: Ni zvoka na zvočni kartici 82801I - Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<miha> nafisa: zanimivo, hvala za pojasnilo
<nafisa> original sem iz okolice Å¡entjurja ... grejo informacije okol kot ogenj
<nafisa> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTaJOPYsCR55zDw5szLuW4ybwkt-0hekbaiGwnaeC9kfOERn1GJfg
<nafisa> če bi take bila modra ... bi jo pa celo imela
<red_> ccc
<red_> a maš lahko google talk račun brez gmaila?
<red_> ok maš lahko
<nafisa> jst imam google talk na @bdsm-slovenija.com
<miha> lol
<nafisa> ja kaj, če pa res
<red_> mislim, da bi ti bolj pristojil @megatrolls.com
<nafisa> no ja ... tako hudo pa spet ni
<Grega> lol
<Grega> a spet ista tema?
<red_> kera "ista"?
<nafisa> ne vem, kdaj smo o gtalku govoril
<nafisa> :P
<Sky[x]> http://www.shrani.si/f/6/ik/lQ0FGsT/screen-shot-2011-02-09-a.png
<Sky[x]> lol
<upd>  knock yourselfs out
<upd> kaj to pomen
<nafisa> da si se potrku :D
<nafisa> dol iz chata
<nafisa> llool
<upd> to drugo ja :D
<Grega> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=knock%20yourself%20out
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: knock yourself out
<upd> yeee mwa mwa
<red_>  pepelka a nisi ti bot?
<Grega> bolj tiha deklina je ona..
<red_> bot
<Grega> ko das kak url nam pove kaj je tam, drugace pa ne govori kaj dosti
<red_> aha
<red_> eh
<red_> mogoče bom šel kar nazaj na win xp
<red_> saj tale lubuntu je super pa vse
<red_> pa java in flash zdaj dela ...
<red_> its shit like this ...
<upd> a si pussy
<Grega> modra odlocitev
<Grega> kr pogumno
<red_> ma ne vem kaj s tar.gz fajli počet
<red_> a k jih odpakera a so že inštalirani?
<red_> vsaj en tečaj bi rabu ...
<Grega> .tar.gz je kao .zip
<red_> ja in pol k pogledaš "content" kako veš kam to posnet ali pa kater file pognat?
<Grega> isto ko na windowsih odpakiras zip se nic magicnega ne zgodi, se isto tukaj ne
<Grega> ce je tar.gz file je verjetno noter nek source, ki ga mores skompajlat
<Grega> ce si zacetnik, se ti verjetno s tem ni treba zezat, ampak uporabit apt
<Grega> uporabis*
<red_> ja nek kernel za grafično je not
<red_> video playback se malo zatika
<red_> mplayer v terminalu dela ok
<red_> vlc se pa malo zatika
<red_> pa sem mislil, da bo to rešilo ...
<red_> čeprou support je pa hud ne
<red_> vsaka stvar k poguglaš se najde
<red_> sam volo je treba met za porihtat
<Grega> na ubuntuju imas pÅod sistem -> skrbnistvo -> dodatni gonilniki seznam "driverov", kjer je veretno tud kak za graficno.. si nasel to?
<red_> hmm jaz mam lubuntu 10.10. kako pa bi bil angleški path?
<Grega> ..
<red_> aha mam "additional drivers"
<red_> linux.org je dol za te online lessons :(
<red_> "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system." mi piše
<red_> so pa kul te reči v terminalu
<red_> recimo ful simple ukaz, pa ti pove katero grafično maš
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<nafisa> red_ ... dej no ... ženska sem pa nočem nazaj na winse
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Kako odpreti Linux datoteko v ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4782/new/posts/
<miha> nafisa: dej prepričaj še prijateljice o tem..
<nafisa> ja, nimam pojma, kako jih naj
<nafisa> če še z winsi ne znajo delat
<miha> :)
<red_> lol
<Grega> butt plug jim daj za ozadje
<upd> naročiš dvd-je ubuntu pa nalepko čez sprintaš windows 8, pa bojo vse nasnele :P
<Grega> pa bodo ziher uporabljale
<Grega> :)
<red_> ni slaba ideja ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Kako odpreti Linux datoteko v ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4782/new/posts/
<nafisa> pa res
<nafisa> hudooo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: Kako odpreti Linux datoteko v ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4782/new/posts/
<nafisa> samo kaj bom pa rekla, ker bo open office, ne MS office 2007?
<upd> reč da so preimenoval
<nafisa> fora je, da na drugih faxih zahtevajo, da vse izgleda v klasičnem .docx izgledu ... v openofficu pa ni ravno ta look
<upd> heh kurac je to ja
<miha> nafisa: zahtevaš, da ti plačajo licenco za office 2010 ali pa naj požrejo openoffice. če nočejo, prideš z odvetnikom.
<miha> hitro se to reši, če je volja
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> openoffice ima izgled bolj kot MS office 2003, ne?
<miha> da
<nafisa> ena moja znanka vem, da fura linuxe ... že nekej let ...
<miha> če pa rečejo sj maš piratske, pa obvestiš !google bsa
<Pepelka> Slovenia - Business Software Alliance http://www.bsa.org/country.aspx?sc_lang=sl-SI
<nafisa> samo ne vem, kere
<miha> ane
<miha> če hočeš, seveda.
<nafisa> aja ... to bi bilo superca ...
<nafisa> fax prijavit, da nas nagovarja, naj uporabljamo piratske verzije :D
<miha> točn tak
<nafisa> pa po možnosti še snemat ta pogovor :D
<miha> da
<miha> sj razumeš ;)
<miha> bistro dekle..
<nafisa> ja, sem že marsikaj snemala pa potem .. D:
<miha> hehehe
<miha> kul
<nafisa> referat na upravni sem lani skor razfukala
<miha> hehehe
<miha> zakaj
<nafisa> ker so mi solili pamet
<miha> s čim
<nafisa> namesto, da bi bili vzor uprave ...
<nafisa> te jebejo, da oni niso odgovorni za nič
<nafisa> kratijo naše pravice in dolžnosti pa take ven butajo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<red_> u kerem letniku pa si?
<nafisa> v prvem ... samo vseen ... z mano se ne bodo zajebaval
<miha> nafisa: sj po javni upravi vidimo kak faks je to
<miha> :D
<miha> pa fdv
<miha> beda :D
<CrazyLemon> +1
<nafisa> ja no ...
<nafisa> sem bla prej na FE ...
<red_> jaz tut lol
<red_> oz. EF?
<nafisa> pa je blo superca, kar se okol tega tiče
<red_> ekonomska?
<nafisa> ne ... elektro
<red_> aja
<nafisa> samo na FRI so pa tud face ...
<red_> ne paznam bi reku moj frend z grasupla
<nafisa> pošiljal so nas iz referata na referat ... kao da oni nimajo nič s tem ...
<nafisa> pol mi je pa dopizdlo, ker sem bila predstavnica letnika
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ni zvoka na zvočni kartici 82801I - Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<nafisa> če me ne bi eni profesorji podpiral ... bi mogoče že iz faxa letela, ker ko meni dopizdi, mi ornk dopizdi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lolsi11: .tgz v .deb  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4783/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako odpreti Linux datoteko v ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4782/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<nafisa> ej, kaj je že treba napisat v terminal, da izbrišeš zgodovino pogovorov za empathy?
<nafisa> al se po novem da izklopit beleženje?
<sasa84> Å¡ibam na dejt
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<CrazyLemon> nafisa po moje se da izklopit
<nafisa> če sem brala na netu, da se kao ne da
<upd> lansko leto si bila na FE vsš ?
<nafisa> ne ... predlansko Å¡olsko leto ... uni
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Xtreamer ULTRA!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4784/new/posts/
<upd> aja :)
<CrazyLemon> lej hudiča pa res ni nikjer možnosti
<CrazyLemon> /home/nafisa/.purple/logs/jabber/
<CrazyLemon> poglej v tole mpapo za jabber pogovore
<CrazyLemon> mapo*
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> /home/nafisa/.local/share/Empathy/logs/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: .tgz v .deb  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4783/new/posts/
<red_> kako naj med sabo povežem mac desktopa in tale lubuntu notebook, ki ima samo wlan?
<CrazyLemon> samba is the key word
<red_> ok
<CrazyLemon> al pa chachacha..karkol ti bl paše :))
<red_> že snema sambo
<red_> apt-get install *
<red_> dela čudeže
<CrazyLemon> to bi res bil čudež
<CrazyLemon> ker bi ti vse možne pakete posnel dol
<CrazyLemon> pa inštaliral
<CrazyLemon> :)
<red_> ok ne zvezide no ;)
<red_> ja vem
<red_> hehe
<red_> btw kako pa find uporabljam, da npr. točne končnice ven vrže
<nafisa> ok ...
<red_> find *.jpg ni pravilno
<nafisa> ne ... predlansko Å¡olsko leto ... uni FE
<CrazyLemon> find /mesto/kjer/želiš/iskat -iname *.jpg
<nafisa> to sm povedala
<nafisa> z neta me je fliknlo :(
<red_> ok tnx
<upd> http://gecuxek.co.cc/?s=sFw/yJbCxzPusd0QW/BS63wqAUC8AS%2Btb8MeFettjap2jGt7HfLjo8VxMGRqUVsFgU1I :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sovinc1: [rešeno] Ni zvoka na zvočni kartici 82801I - Ubuntu 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4781/new/posts/
<nafisa> a pepelka je tuki že zgubila šolnček al ga še bo?
<miha> a?
<nafisa> cinderella
<nafisa> Cendrillon
<nafisa> Cenicienta
<miha> Pepelka == Seniorita
<nafisa> saj vem ...
<nafisa> samo mal zezam :D
<miha> prov
<nafisa> aja ... na 10.10 zdaj sem pa na empathyju našla, da se lahko odkljuka beleženje pogovorov v empathyju
<red_> brišeš dokaze, kaj?
<BigWhale> jest sem empathy zarad tega nehal uporabljat
<BigWhale> k se ni dal izklopit historija
<nafisa> ja, brišem ves čas
<BigWhale> pa k so developerji rekl: 'sej lahk file pobrises'
<nafisa> ja, no ... to sem jst prej delala
<nafisa> na 10.04
<miha> BigWhale: namest da bi tistih par vrstic sam izklopu
<miha> noob :)
<CrazyLemon> en cron job pa je!
<BigWhale> kaj bi sam izklopu?
<miha> v sourcu
<miha> logiranje
<miha> izklopit je vedno enostavno
<miha> narest je včas komplicirano
<BigWhale> in pol bi delal svoj build vsakic k bi hotu upgrade verzije narest?
<miha> kej narobe?
<BigWhale> ja vsakic k bi bil nov release empathy bi mogu jest svoj release delat da bi imel logging izklopljen
<BigWhale> sicer pa bi lahko log.txt na /dev/null symlinkal
<miha> če bi jim pa enkrat patch poslal ki doda to v konfiguracijo kot opcijo, bi pa ostal v upstream
<BigWhale> that's not the point
<BigWhale> pejt si pogledat kolk je blo demanda za logging izklopit
<miha> ja, a je kdo probu narest patch? :)
<BigWhale> niso vsi developerji
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<miha> noben na celem svetu ne zna ene konstante pa dva if stavka napisat?
<nafisa> evo ... zdaj je pa za odkljukat logiranje pogovorov ...
<miha> pol si že zaslužite to
<miha> jst tega programa sicer itak ne uporabljam :)
<BigWhale> treba je tud UI spremenit
<nafisa> jst pa ga, če je že na voljo
<nafisa> pa mojih 20 acc. gor ...
<miha> za tebe bi blo dost da v .conf napišeš NOLOGGING=YES
<BigWhale> ne gre se za to, kolk ljudi zan to naret in kolk ne
<BigWhale> zna
<miha> you just bitch... big boy :)
<BigWhale> gre se predvsem za attitude developerjev
<miha> no prov
<miha> odnehu..
<BigWhale> k je v open source svetu precejkrat cist sfaljen
<BigWhale> 'ce ni si pa sam nared' je napacen attitude
<miha> jst mam z #amsn recimo super izkušnje, v real time so poflikal upnp, ko sm jim wireshark log poslal
<miha> tko.. ena ura max, pa so mel drug del vmes :)
<nafisa> ja, samo amsn je samo za msn
<nafisa> pa Å¡e to samo za en acc.
<miha> nafisa: ja, sam hvalim jih
<miha> nič drugega
<BigWhale> jest mam z precej developerji dobre izkusnje
<BigWhale> s precej
<miha> aha
<BigWhale> sam so izjeme :>
<miha> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: zunanji zaslon ne dobi slike (ubuntu 10.10)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4775/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> amsn je ok..je pa res da že skor 2 leti razvijajo amsn 2.0 ..pa predvidevam da še leto ali dve ne bodo končal :)
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam tega da niso razumni kar se designea tiče...že X mesecev sem jim težil naj dajo 'oxygen' temo kot privzeto ampak ne..oni raj majo tako grdo staro temo, da uporabnik k jo vid je prva stvar k jo naredi je 'remove amsn' .)
<miha> :)
<nafisa> ja, tema je pa res mimo
<nafisa> taka iz 90ih
<BigWhale> sej gnome je ceu tak ;>
<CrazyLemon> jp..dej si raj oxygen gor :)
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale ni ne..tole je hujše..dost hujše :)
<nafisa> ma, glavno, da se vidmo ...
<nafisa> mojga morem prepričat, da si zrihta skype ...
<nafisa> pa ne bom sploh rabla amsn
<CrazyLemon> tako..k drugač ne bo nč od cam2cam sexa
<nafisa> zdaj že v empathyju dela video prenos slike
<nafisa> saj ne prakticiram cam sexa
<miha> :(
<nafisa> če že delam kaj ... potem ne gledam, kaj delajo na drugi strani
<nafisa> me niti ne zanima
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> D
<miha> :D
<nafisa> če je pa res, no
<miha> ti verjamem
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne
<nafisa> limonček ... niti pod razno me ne zanima, kaj dela oseba na drugi strani
<nafisa> zato imam pa raje cam4, kot pa c2c
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa to počneš karkol že počneš če te ne zanima kaj počne oseba na drugi strani ? :)
<BigWhale> zato k jo rajca da jo drugi gledajo
<BigWhale> zej pa neh neumnosti sprasvat :p
<nafisa> exhibicionistov ti ne razumeš
<nafisa> saj niti ne vem več, če sem prov napisala
<CrazyLemon> BigWhale a tebe tut rajca če te drugi gledajo?? :))
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<nafisa> očitno pa imajo moški večjo željo po tem ... glede na razne splošne chate
<miha> nafisa: ženski ni treba na net, če ma take želje...
<nafisa> ja, to pa res ne
<miha> no viš
<nafisa> če hočem, mam lahko doma to ...
<nafisa> :D
<BigWhale> jah, sam je na netu vecja publika
<miha> al pa pr sosedu, al pa sosednji vasi, na bencinski, pr mehaniku, zdravniku...kjerkol :)
<miha> pač maš izbire dost
<nafisa> samo ... se me tipi lih ne smejo dotikat ... pa mi je bl u izi prek cam
<miha> :D
<miha> aha
<miha> zakaj ne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: WACOM grafična tablica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4742/new/posts/
<nafisa> zato ker moj ne dovoli
<miha> no prov, če ubogaš rada, tud prov.
<miha> :D
<nafisa> o, ja ... mojga prov rada ubogam
<miha> odlično :)
<nafisa> sam ne ga nahecat kaj ... k pol vas bom tepla
 * miha sam tle napiše. a pride sm kdaj?
<nafisa> ne vem ... nisem ga spraševala
<miha> :)
<nafisa> možno tudi, da ...
<nafisa> saj čudno ne bi bilo
<nafisa> je ubuntu uporabnik
<miha> a tak sta se spoznala? :)
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> on me je na ubuntu spravil
<miha> si se kej upirala? :)
<miha> al sam ubogala
<CrazyLemon> lol
<nafisa> ma, mela sem problem ...
<nafisa> za fax sem mogla v terminalu za delat ...
<nafisa> virtualna mašina na XPjih mi je pa lih tolk laufala, da je terminal čist počas delal
<miha> aha!
<miha> kul :)
<miha> pa ti je ratal všeč?
<nafisa> premalo rama imam pa prešvoh procesor za virtualno mašino ...
<nafisa> ah, všeč
<nafisa> en mesec sem komp skup sestavljala ... ko sem imela netbook remix 10.04
<nafisa> pa za video mi neki ni delalo ...
<nafisa> pa sme iskala, da sem zrihtala, da je delal
<nafisa> pa nimam pojma, kaj vse ...
<nafisa> da mi je približno kaj delalo ... net me je pa drkal ko zajca
<nafisa> zdaj na 10.10 mi ni blo treba the stvari delat
<nafisa> celo pri inštalaciji wine-a mi ni kompliciralo
<nafisa> a mi je spet net ven vrglo?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<nafisa> ok ... moji monologi :D
<nafisa> ok ... da zaključim ... hvala bogu za strica googla
<CrazyLemon> ter strica crazy k ti je reku da probaš 10.10
<CrazyLemon> prosim
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ja, hvala hvala
<nafisa> samo veš, kako je to ...
<nafisa> ko nekaj gor dan pa se navežem na tisto ,,,
<nafisa> je težko pol kr izbrisat ...
<nafisa> XPje sem mela skor 2 leti ... pa lepo skrbela ... registre pucala skos ... pa antivirusni pa antispy scan skos ... itd
<nafisa> sem se tud težko ločla od njega
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] nNa: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<nafisa> nice ...
<nafisa> velja tud za OO? :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj to?
<nafisa> openoffice
<CrazyLemon> ja ampak kaj če  velja  za OO?
<CrazyLemon> a poročanje napak ?
<nafisa> jaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> jaaaaa!
<CrazyLemon> http://montaraventures.com/pix/geekhumor.jpg
<nafisa> hehe, dobra slikca
<lobi> ttp://www.mladina.si/tednik/201051/joze_mencinger
<Jorky> :D
<Jorky> a kdo kup 500w napajalnik?
<lobi> ne
<Jorky> pa ddr1 rame
<lobi> ne
<lobi> :D
<Jorky> lobi kdo je pa tebe kej uprašu?
<BigWhale> woohoo! Po dveh urah mi je uspel sprogramiray Harmony remote.
<BigWhale> I rock!
<Jorky> :)
<miha> bolano http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/iz-sveta-znanih/video-cena-pramena-las-justina-bieberja-presegla-12-tisocakov/251927
<Pepelka> Video: Cena pramena las Justina Bieberja presegla 12 tisočakov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> zakaj miha? a ne maraš biberja? :S
<nafisa> saj to je že kr neki dni stara novica
<miha> CrazyLemon: "ne maram" bi pomenlo, da mam kaka  čustva do njega :D
<BigWhale> svoja custva si pokazal ze s tem, da si rekel "bolano" :>
<miha> ne vem če se mi od kogarkoli živega na svetu zdi las kaj vredn
<CrazyLemon> pwned by whale!
<miha> bolj mi je to bolano
<CrazyLemon> :))
<miha> kot sam justin
<BigWhale> milijoni fetisistov se s teboj sploh neb strinjal :>
<BigWhale> hehe
<miha> BigWhale: pa no... marsikaj razumem od fetišev, sam ma svoje meje to :D
<BigWhale> mnjah...
<BigWhale> to je stvar percepcije
<CrazyLemon> ne bodo fetisisti kupl teh las ampak miljone najstnic ):
<miha> vsekakor
<BigWhale> men se bolj 'cudn' zdi kupovanje uporabljenih zenskih spodnjic
<miha> zakaj, to zna lepo dišat :)
<BigWhale> ampak to sam men, k me vonj plesnivih vagnialnih izcedkov ne rajca
<miha> odvisno pač od higiene lastnice
<miha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<BigWhale> CrazyLemon, ja, najstnice pa to povezujejo s svojim objektom pozelenja
<BigWhale> nekak tko k Sheldon, k je dobil prticek v katerga si je Leonard Nimoy obrisal usta.
<nafisa> nimam winsov že 3 mesece pa me skos sprašujejo še, kako se kaj naredi v kakem programu ... :S
<nafisa> grem bratu winse nasnet na tastar komp
<nafisa> ajde
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] 1GOR: Xtreamer ULTRA!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4784/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Xtreamer ULTRA!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4784/new/posts/
<lobi> Jorky vprasa ce kdo kupi?
<lobi> reces ne
<lobi> potem pa te vprasa kdo je tebe kaj vpraso
<lobi> nafisa: pusti winse
<lobi> reci da jih vec nimas
<lobi> jaz sem od kolega fotru dal ubuntu
<lobi> pa se je cisto lepo navadil
<nafisa> ne bo Å¡lo
<lobi> why
<nafisa> brat bo dal ta komp enmu fantku, k hoče spilat COD pa NFS pa PES pa to ...
<BigWhale> Blind zealotry is blind.
<lobi> pa saj ima neke igrice na ubuntu tudi
<nafisa> pa niti neta nima mali
<lobi> reci da od zdaj naprej policija lovi vse ki imajo skrekane wine
<lobi> :)
<BigWhale> primerjat ubuntu igre in tist kar mas za winse je tko k da bi drezino primerjal s TGVjem :>
<lobi> ne igram igrc zato ne vem
<lobi> :)
<lobi> spilam edino sah obcasno
<lobi> itn
<BigWhale> pol pa ne govor neumnosti ;>
<lobi> .
<nafisa> nimam pojma o igrah ... tolk za info
<nafisa> res nimam pojma
<lobi> sem reke neke igrice
<lobi> nisem rekel da so enake
<nafisa> ampak mislim, da ni kaj preveč 3D iger pa tega
<lobi> evo zdaj bom enega minolovca zaspilo
<nafisa> to za to mularijo ni več zanimivo
<lobi> moras postat starejsi
<lobi> pol vidis da so te najboljse
<nafisa> to smo mi med poukom v 4. letniku pri informatki Å¡pilal
<nafisa> oz. en je
<lobi> meni se vedno najboljsa igrca za game boya
<lobi> tetris
<lobi> !!!
<miha> http://it.slashdot.org/story/11/02/27/1530247/IT-Graduates-Not-Well-Trained-Ready-To-Go
<nafisa> profa pa dala na tablo, kaj dela
<Pepelka> IT Graduates Not "Well-Trained, Ready-To-Go" - Slashdot
<nafisa> mi se smejal ... on pa Å¡pilal dalje
<BigWhale> lobi, jest sem starejsi, pa vem da zdej traparije razlagas ;>
<lobi> hm
<nafisa> ampak igra, ki sem jo vzljubila?
<lobi> zakaj
<lobi> pac to je moj vidik
<lobi> meni je se vedno najboljsa tetris
<nafisa> fliper na XPjih
<BigWhale> <lobi> moras postat starejsi
<BigWhale> <lobi> pol vidis da so te najboljse
<lobi> iz mojega vidika
<lobi> tak sem mislo
<nafisa> jah ... jst sam Å¡e poker igram
<nafisa> amen
<lobi> gambler
<lobi> :)
<nafisa> lol
<BigWhale> joj
<BigWhale> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/bizarno-sladoled-iz-materinega-mleka.html
<Pepelka> Bizarno: Sladoled iz materinega mleka - 24ur.com
<BigWhale> kolk je hecn
<BigWhale> da se ljudem zdi bolj bizarno piti clovesko mleko kot kravje
<upd> http://mathworld.wolfram.com/PerpendicularVector.html
<Pepelka> Perpendicular Vector -- from Wolfram MathWorld
<upd> kako je to v slo ?
<BigWhale> pravokotni vektor?
<BigWhale> razen ce niso matematiki kako drugac prevedl
<nafisa> sem gledala 1x na cam4, k ji je mleko pil, ko je bla noseča ...
<nafisa> prov kjut je zgledalo
<miha> lol
<miha> ortogonalni včas rečejo, namest pravokotni
<lobi> kaj mi zna kdo povedat kako spremenit tipke na tipkovnici
<lobi> mi je crknila tipka za pomikanje v levo
<lobi> pa bi rad dal to funkcijo tipki windows ker je neuporabna
<lobi> prosim pomagajte
<BigWhale> xmodmap?
<miha> maš v gnomu Tipkovne bližnjice?
<miha> al ne
<miha> tega ni tm Å¡koda :)
<lobi> BigWhale: kako pa to naredit
<BigWhale> ne vem na pamet
<BigWhale> pa v winsih sem
<BigWhale> k Dragon Age spilam :>
<BigWhale> pa ne morem pogledat
<lobi> :))
<nafisa> haha
<lobi> ker meni je to malo komplicirano
<BigWhale> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/applications/124856-remapping-keys-using-xmodmap-home-key.html
<Pepelka> Remapping keys using xmodmap - "home" key - Linux Forums
<nafisa> jst bom pa mogla it pogledat, kako spod kaj inštalacija XPjev napreduje
<BigWhale> mah easy je no
<BigWhale> #!/bin/sh
<BigWhale> # set up keyboard to exchange the Shift and Up keys, and the Down and Right keys
<BigWhale> xmodmap -e "keycode 62 = Up" # Shift => Up
<BigWhale> evo tle mas kako shift v up spremenis
<BigWhale> se pravi
<BigWhale> pozenes xev
<BigWhale> xev
<BigWhale> pa prtisnes WIN tipko
<BigWhale> in ti izpise keycode
<BigWhale> pol pa
<BigWhale> xmodmap -e "keycode XXX = Left"
<BigWhale> namest xev
<BigWhale> lahk tud showkeys uporabis
<BigWhale> showkey
<lobi> kaksna pa je koda za v desno
<lobi> ker mi desna tipka ne dela
<lobi> pa ne mores stisnit
<lobi> da bi vido kodo
<nafisa> xmodmap -e "keycode XXX = Right" ???
<lobi> ok dela
<lobi> thanks
<nafisa> wadafac?
<red_> lol wut
<nafisa> sky ...
<nafisa> si živ?
<Sky[x]> živ :)
<nafisa> kaj pomen to? -->  Sky[x] has quit (Excess Flood)
<nafisa> si bil poreden?
<Sky[x]> preveč kanalov sem joinal naenkrat
<Sky[x]> k mam autojoin :D
<nafisa> haha
<nafisa> dej jih manj
<lobi> nafisa: samo en problem je
<lobi> zdaj ko sem spremenil tipko
<lobi> moram za vsaki premik stisnit
<lobi> ne morem kar derzati tipke in da bi se premikalo
<nafisa> ej, lobi ... jst sem samo logično speljala od bigwhile-a
<nafisa> jst nimam pojma o tem drugače
<red_> kdaj je pol irc party?
<nafisa> bigwhale-a
<nafisa> kaj ti smatraš pod irc party?
<nafisa> da vsi zraven kompa prinesejo pijačo pa ,...?
<nafisa> ga pijejo, ko ircajo?
<red_> da se dobimo nekje v mestu pol se mal napijemo, pol gremo pa kante prevračat
<nafisa> pa dajejo linke od muske gor?
<nafisa> tisto so mi rekl, da bo konc aprila?
<nafisa> 26. al kdaj?
<miha> lobi: xset še daš z -r za isto kodo tipke http://www.noah.org/wiki/xmodmap
<Pepelka> xmodmap - Noah.org
<nafisa> ne me za jezik držat ... ker samo ugibam
<miha> google says..
<red_> ok
<red_> za musko mamo preveč različne okuse zato je bolj da samo pijemo
<nafisa> a se ga rad napiješ red_?
<red_> zakaj misliš da bi se ga rad napil?
<BigWhale> lobi, xset r keycode
<BigWhale> learn to google
<miha> BigWhale: jst bil prej :D
<BigWhale> aja nisem vidu
<miha> za minutko :)
<red_> pa sej to je sam tko mal za požurat
<red_> sej nebomo vsega pokozlal
<nafisa> to mam jst vsak vikend doma
<red_> pokozlan?
<red_> mislm da je boljše če ti ne prideš na parti :P
<marko-_-> CrazyLemon, a kak dober film prišel?
<marko-_-> also včeraj sem vzel lekadol plus neke antidepresivce medtem ko sem pil pa mi ni blo nič sam danes me boli glava ko svinja pa spal sem lahko samo 3 ure
<marko-_-> bom dalje experimentiral in vam poročal
<miha> antidepresivi so poživila, sploh če nisi navajen. lekadol nima kej dost tle zravn, razn da si brezveze jetra pacaš
<miha> aspirin je nevaren, ker lahk potencialno izkrvaviš, za lekadol ne bi vedu
<marko-_-> carsko
<nafisa> ne, ne pokozlan ... žurko mam
<marko-_-> sam ne vem, nisem opazil nobene spremembe, mogoče sem bil malo bolj naspidiran
<marko-_-> ampak nisem mogu prav spat, pa na wcju sem bil 4x ž
<marko-_-> e
<miha> ja če maš antidepresive predpisane, ti tipično rečejo da vzameš zjutri, da do zvečer že popusti mal. ti pa zvečer to jemlješ...
<BigWhale> kak irc party?
<BigWhale> jest nobenga irc partija ne prirejam
<nafisa> ja, pil bomo klele pa čvekal :D
<red_> aja žurko si misl'la ;)
<BigWhale> kwa vam je?
<marko-_-> miha, sej niso moji, kolegica se dela neki bogo
<miha> :D
<red_> prepozn smo te že določil
<miha> kire ti je dala?
<miha> znamko?
<marko-_-> nimam pojma:D
<red_> ubuntu.si pa slotehovci žur
<nafisa> evo ... men so Å¡li po vino
<miha> marko-_-: vpraši jo
<marko-_-> bom ob prvi priliki
<miha> ok :)
<nafisa> ima kdo kake apavrine odveč?
<nafisa> bom rabila, ko boom spet na upravno Å¡la
<miha> marko-_-: v glavnem ne pretiravat z dozo, pa nikakor to ne kombiniri s kakim ecstasy
<miha> z alko kombinacijo si pa predvsem jetra uničuješ. pa ledvice.
<miha> marko-_-:  ne bod budala v glavnem :)
<marko-_-> ja sam a se ti zavedaš koliko cool točk pridobim s tem
<miha> eh
<marko-_-> :>
<miha> sj si sam reku, da kolegica se dela bogo
<miha> to bi se tud zate zdj dal rečt
<miha> :D
<red_> jaz mam samo naklofene
<marko-_-> ne sej ne miha, glava me je bolela pa sem vzel lekadol, ker vem da mi ne bo škodoval v kombinaciji z alkoholom, pol pa mi je blo mega bedno pa sem pač sprobal
<marko-_-> kr neki v glavnem
<lobi> kako naredis skripto ki se bo zalaufala na zacetku
<miha> marko-_-: ok, sam dobr ti hočem..ane :)
<marko-_-> lobi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron
<Pepelka> cron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<BigWhale> lobi, za tvoje komande ti stvar ne bo delala
<nafisa> jst mam samo imigrane :D
<nafisa> dozo za v nos pa tablete
<nafisa> pa nekje bi mogla Å¡e met tramale ...
<BigWhale> xmodmap dela takrat k je Xorg ze startan
<lobi> hm
<lobi> torej vsakic znova
<nafisa> sam jst bi rabla kak hud pomirjeval, ko nekoga vidim
<BigWhale> dej v kak drug file
<lobi> kako naredim to
<t3ch> bo kro probo spilat mojo prvo igrco
<t3ch> http://games.m5it.org/Snake/
<Pepelka> Snake v0.1 created by www.m5it.org
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> kdo
<t3ch> :)
<marko-_-> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3WMG7edRrk haha O FAK
<Pepelka> YouTube        - American Woman Driver of 2009
<marko-_-> carsko
<lobi> xset r keycode
<lobi> to dela potem samo v terminalu
<lobi> kaj pa v openoffice
<lobi> ali kaksen drug program za pisanje
<alyosha>  t3ch meni se snake ne premika?
<marko-_-> men tudi ne
<t3ch> em
<t3ch> ka pa mata linux ?
<lobi> t3ch: meni tudi ne
<t3ch> firefox?
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> pa levo mors stisnit
<t3ch> al pa nekam
<lobi> chrome
<t3ch> al ne re
<t3ch> chrome nisn se probo kak re
<t3ch> ocitno ne dela tam
<marko-_-> chrome
<t3ch> v FF dela
<t3ch> :)
<marko-_-> firefox je zvarek
<alyosha> aja
<t3ch> :)
<alyosha> chrome mam ja na ubuntuju
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> caki grem na ff
<alyosha> :D
<t3ch> tnx
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> rem zaj testirat se v chromu
<marko-_-> miha, povej mi neke carske legalne droge ob katerih bom tudi izgubljal težo
<t3ch> sam zacni kuhat pa vegetarjanec postani
<t3ch> :)
<red_> steroidi
<red_> roids+fitnes = win
<marko-_-> eh
<red_> oz. ni več legalno od 2008
<marko-_-> fitnes
<red_> google zyzz
<red_> nuff said
<BigWhale> OMG!
<BigWhale> 61786 bug je bil poprabljen!!!
<marko-_-> a tist z nautiliusom?
<red_> omg
<red_> 2 mrtva v celju
<marko-_-> carsko
<red_> družinska tragedija
<red_> lol
<marko-_-> hm a ma Å¡e gnome vedno tisti bug
<alyosha> t3ch:  na ff dela ql:D
<marko-_-> da ne zazna mp3jov
<t3ch> juhu
<miha> marko-_-: ni carskih drog
<marko-_-> v kdeju pa dela
<t3ch> ok
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> tnx
<marko-_-> vsaj na ubuntuju je tako
<t3ch> se om nareo par levelov pa dal na facebook
<t3ch> :)
<miha> marko-_-: še najlažje je s kajenjem, sam to menda ni carsko :)
<marko-_-> kadim že par let pa mam okrog 100 kil, tko da ne:>
<red_> kere pa kadiš?
<marko-_-> marlboro light
<red_> a si kdaj online nabavu cigs?
<marko-_-> ne
<miha> marko-_-: v bistvu sploh ni težko manj jest. sam morš se vsakič vprašat, ali si res lačen.. najd si kako anoreksično pupiko, ti bo vse razložla :)
<red_> ne to je slabo ne jest
<red_> ker ti mišice pobera
<marko-_-> mislim da je pri meni bolj problem da se ne gibam
<red_> ne toliko maščobe
<red_> ja
<marko-_-> ker sem cele dneve doma če pa že grem ven pa se bavim z alkoholom in drogami
<miha> red_: večina ljudi je debelih, ker jejo iz užitka. rabiš disciplino in ješ ko si lačen. ne ko ti je dolgčas.
<BigWhale> Sej moram preverit ce res popravi to kar pravjo da popravi
<upd> fantje velik seksa pa ne boste debeli
<marko-_-> sam to je tko, če si že debel je bolj te
<marko-_-> težko to metodo uporabit upd haha
<BigWhale> upd, ne bluzi. Sex ne pokur tko zlo velik k folk misli.
<marko-_-> if you know what i mean
<miha> sicer pa 100 kil je primerno za dedca, saj nisi pička ,marko-_-
<red_> Ja, to je res, ampak stradanje ti najbrej pobira mišičo, ker jo telo lažje pretvori v energijo kot shranjene maščobe
<miha> :D
<marko-_-> miha, mah, hočem se znebit the man boobsov, saj niso veliki, sam vseeno :P
<red_> kok si visok?
<marko-_-> 184
<red_> hja
<upd> BigWhale vem da ne, to je bilo rečeno v hecu..
<BigWhale> aja
<BigWhale> no ne bi vedu
<BigWhale> jest se nikol ne hecam
<miha> marko-_-: brezveze, rajš začni trenirat mišice tm okol.
<BigWhale> in zmeri vse resno mislim
<upd> pol ti more bit pa bed :)
<miha> ane red_
<BigWhale> marko-_-, mascobo po telesu vecinoma kuris povsod
<BigWhale> ne mores rect 'zdej bom pa sam manboobs treniral'
<red_> tako je, miha :)
<marko-_-> jst sem shujšal enkrat 10 kil v roku 5 mescov brez kakršnega koli gibanja, jedel sem večinoma ramen, pač taka hrana ki nasiti ampak ne redi
<BigWhale> mislim, reces lahk
<marko-_-> mislim da bom spet začel s tem + malo več gibanja
<red_> aja marko
<BigWhale> sam jest tud lahk recem, da mi bo zdej milijon eur padl z neba
<red_> osnova ti je recimo za prehrano
<red_> fuuuul zmanjšaj vnos OH
<red_> to je zdaj največ kar lahko nardiš
<red_> v zvezi s prehrano
<red_> pa če nisi motiviran za gibat se
<marko-_-> če je to vse tok zakomplicirano :P kaj jest pa kaj ne
<red_> zmanjšaj OH
<marko-_-> Å¡tudirat na to
<red_> eh sej je simpl
<red_> no ja ni valda
<BigWhale> marko-_-, nehas jest kruh in testenine, pa mas vecino ze narjen
<red_> tako je, ja
<marko-_-> sam kurc, kruh je dan danes skoraj v vsakem obroku
<red_> to boš že velik naredu
<BigWhale> pa alkohol nehas pit
<BigWhale> kako je v vsakem obroku?!
<BigWhale> ja ce jes 'tipicno slovensko hrano'
<marko-_-> ja sej to mislim
<BigWhale> 'sam da bomo kruh mel pa naumo lacni!'
<BigWhale> k mene babica vprasa: 'a bos kruh zrav?' recem, da sem zarad kruha od doma sel
<BigWhale> :>
<marko-_-> :D
<BigWhale> testenine, kruh in krompir
<marko-_-> ne vem, men žemljice
<BigWhale> to ukines pa si zmagal
<marko-_-> pašejo poleg kosila, skoraj vsakega
<BigWhale> marko-_-, kup si polnozrnate zemlje
<BigWhale> namest belih
<marko-_-> dobra ideja
<BigWhale> pa kup si rzen kruh
<BigWhale> za kosilo mas recimo 250g piscanca in solato
<nafisa> men pašejo pa samo vroče ženske žemljice ... k se kr cedi iz njih
<BigWhale> za zajtrk pojes 200g skute pa rzen kruh
<BigWhale> nafisa, temu se rece cespllje
<BigWhale> cesplje
<nafisa> aja ... to so te slive, k si me spraševal?
<BigWhale> zemlje tud ce so vroce so suhe :>
<BigWhale> se iz nobene se ni cedil :P
<red_> nafisa lol uz a troll
<BigWhale> nafisa, ja lol
<BigWhale> nafisa, a ti si mislila, da res za slive sprasujem? :)))
<nafisa> ženske žemlce, bemu mast
<nafisa> ne, tupo se delam :D
<nafisa> pol bl zanimivo ven izpade
<BigWhale> men sam bolj neumno izpade :P
<nafisa> ja, saj
<BigWhale> ven pa mi pa nikol ne izpade
<nafisa> pust mi veselje, pišuka, no
<BigWhale> k se trudim not rint
<BigWhale> marko-_-, za zajtrk pa pojes recimo deset jajc na kokosovem maslu
<BigWhale> vmes med zajtrkom pa kosilom pa pojes se pol kile skute
<BigWhale> al pa za zajtrk lahk tud ovsene kosmice jest
<BigWhale> no, sam ce tolk jes mors tud ful telovadit :)
<nafisa> jajca na kokosovem maslu, ja
<nafisa> bljak
<miha> nafisa: !!! :)
<dhbiker> kje je [[n00b]]  .. -.-
<BigWhale> zakwa pa bljak? kokosovo maslo je pa cist brez okusa :>
<nafisa> 10 jajc?
<nafisa> treh ne morem pojest
<miha> men je 3 glih prov.. 4 max
<nafisa> pa 4 prepečence zraven
<nafisa> al pa kos rženga kruha
<nafisa> ržen kruh ... res un taprav ... mmmm
<marko-_-> a ve kdo za kak dober film
<miha> jst mam najrajš koruznega z belo zmešano
<miha> :D
<miha> ržen.. blah
<miha> ajda.. še večji blah
<miha> :D
<nafisa> sem prej dala link, k je en iz šentjurja zvezu pa obesu svojo ženo ... no, potem je šel po hčerko pa ji povedu, da je njena mamica mrtva ... in jo zapru na podstrešje, potem se je pa še sam obesil ... punčka 6-letna je sedaj v celjski bolnišnici, je čist konc
<miha> a?
<nafisa> koruzni z belo mešano ... sem pa prejle spekla
<miha> a mamica bla na podstrešju?
<marko-_-> lol
<marko-_-> carski psihopat
<nafisa> ne, v kleti ... punčko je potem zapru na podstrešje
<marko-_-> aja
<marko-_-> kr neki
<marko-_-> pol
<miha> nafisa: iz tega je nauk za punce, ne si 9 let starejšga vzet. pol tko končaš :)
<miha> zihr to ne bi blo, če bi blo sam 4 leta razlike
<marko-_-> kako si lahko tako hladen miha
<marko-_-> prosim te lepo..
<miha> marko-_-: na tabletah sm, verjetno carskih zate
<nafisa> jst sem mela 20 let starejšega
<marko-_-> miha, na kerih carskih tabletah
<miha> ne bi o tem, kdaj drugič..
<miha> :)
<marko-_-> lol
<miha> http://english.pravda.ru/science/mysteries/27-02-2011/117027-cambodia_virus-0/
<Pepelka> Cambodia's deadly virus: 85% mortality rate - English pravda.ru
<Sky[x]> pismo neki mi je zafilal C: pa sploh nv kaj :>
<red_> hmm
<red_> opera mail ne dela
<red_> la la la
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-
<CrazyLemon> the green hornet
<CrazyLemon> sanctum
<CrazyLemon> jackass 3
<CrazyLemon> the next three days
<marko-_-> uuu
<marko-_-> the green hornet je zunaj?:D
<CrazyLemon> tko da..do konca delovnega tedna mi dej mir :D
<CrazyLemon> ja je
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Kako odpreti Linux datoteko v ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4782/new/posts/
<nafisa> 1 little, 2 little, 3 little indians :D
<nafisa> 4 little, 5 little, 6 little indians
<nafisa> 7 little, 8 little, 9 little indians
<nafisa> 10 little indians boys
<red_> !google shiet
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: shiet http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=shiet
<miha> http://www.finance.si/304100/Frankl-meni-da-krivdo-za-izgube-dr%BEavnih-podjetij-nosi-nesposobna-politika
<Pepelka> Frankl meni, da krivdo za izgube dr�avnih podjetij nosi nesposobna politika - Finance.si
<nafisa> a res?
<nafisa> moj kolega ima baje probleme s SATA pa nekako ne more naložit normalno OS-a ... kak nasvet?
<CrazyLemon> ker OS?
<nafisa> ja, ubuntu, win ... kakorkoli
<CrazyLemon> jah ni kakorkoli..če je win7 bi mogu brez problemo naložit..če je star windows oz. ubuntu mora dat v AHCI/IDE mode
<CrazyLemon> ker ne podpirajo SATA diskov..or smth like that :)
<CrazyLemon> v biosu to spremeni
<nafisa> aha, ok
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> sladkorček si ... ne limonček :)
<miha> !google test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<CrazyLemon> nafisa sladkorček sem dokler delim nasvete brezplačno..enkrat ko pa začneš zaračunavat pol si pa limonček :)
<CrazyLemon> sm*
<nafisa> :)
<nafisa> ah ... saj za kak sladoled pa že zberemo cente :P
<CrazyLemon> :))
<nafisa> al pa za pirček ...
<nafisa> kakorkoli ...
<red_> ma kaje to z opero
<red_> opera mail se ima imap error pri konektanju
<red_> pop mi pa reče da geslo ni pravo??!
<red_> wtf
<nafisa> nea vem, čuj ... nea nucam tega
<miha> :)
<red_> mogoče zarad ymail.com naslova
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa zaradi tega ker opera sux
<CrazyLemon> who knows
<nafisa> CrazyLemon: mislim, da zaradi slednjega? :D
<CrazyLemon> js tudi :)
<nafisa> ok ... na telefonu imam opera mini ... ker je privzeti brskalnik dokaj zanič ...
<red_> ma ne sej to je opera mail ki je znotraj opere
<nafisa> ampak na računalniku sem imela pa samo 1x ...
<nafisa> pa mi ni blo ok
<red_> tale je baje ok
<red_> 11.01
<red_> zadnja verzija
<Sky[x]> opera sux sam ko je treba fri učilno odpret
<Sky[x]> k ti sploh noče odpret strani pa nv zakaj :D
<CrazyLemon> kako ne veš..sej si zdej povedal  zakaj...ker sux :D
<Sky[x]> začetno stran odpre pa vse
<Sky[x]> sam prjavt se ni mogoče :D
<Sky[x]> https://ucilnica.fri.uni-lj.si/login/index.php
<nafisa> ej, za to je zdaj certifikat, ne?
<CrazyLemon> ni treba certifikata za login
<CrazyLemon> +met
<red_> lol wtf noče odpret učilnice
<red_> ma kdo certifiat za poslat?
<red_> brb tuš
<red_> kdo vodi na emi?
<CrazyLemon> teja stuša vodi
<nafisa> kr nekiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<miha> jst zdj vklopu tv, pa gledam emo, sam strah me zvok vklopit
<miha> :D
<miha> pevka je pa luštna, dobr miga :)
<miha> al neki
<miha> :D
<miha> lol
<CrazyLemon> danes je Top Gear  !!!!!!
<upd0> http://www.bolha.com/zivali-psi-pasemski/shar-pei-mladicki-z-rodovnikom-oglas1272969262
<upd0> waaw
<Pepelka> Shar pei mladički z rodovnikom
<nafisa> nek se nek se nek se zna, da jst kresnila sem ga
<miha> nafisa: kej novega iz Å¡entjurja..??
<nafisa> nea vem, čuj
<Sky[x]> razmišlam da bi operi pisov da fri učilnica ne dela v operi kaj bojo pogruntal ? :D
<nafisa> haha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Kako odpreti Linux datoteko v ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4782/new/posts/
<miha> Sky[x]: rekl ti bodo zakaj ne uporabljaš opere, ti pa njih vpraši zakaj ne dobijo certifikatov zastonj
<miha> zakaj uporabljaš opero
<miha> doh
<miha> http://www.arnes.si/storitve/splet-posta-strezniki/digitalna-strezniska-potrdila.html
<Pepelka> Digitalna strežniška potrdila: Arnes
<miha> nič jih ne stane, sam kot vsi javni uslužbenci so leni
<Sky[x]> a da bi tole notr uvozu al kaj ?
<miha> ne
<miha> oni bi zaprosl arnes
<miha> pa zastonj dobl certifikat
<miha> ki ti ga ne bi blo treba uvažat
<miha> ker bi bil splošn veljaven
<miha> prej so mel izgovor, da je to "drago"
<miha> zdj pa že skor 2 leti ni izgovorov
<CrazyLemon> sej fri ma nek svoj CA
<CrazyLemon> kok js vem
<miha> ma self-signed CA
<miha> razen arnesa in javne uprave nima noben CA, ker je to drago ko žafran
<miha> fizično varovanje, itd
<CrazyLemon> http://lkrv.fri.uni-lj.si/africa/
<Pepelka> Certifikatna agencija @friCA
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> to ni za serverje
<CrazyLemon> js nisem omenjal serverjev..js sam pravim da FRI ima svoj CA :)
<miha> ja saj uni-mb je tud mel foro, sam naš CA uvozite pa bo delal
<miha> ko jih jebe, gnide lene :)
<miha> mora to delat z default browserjem
<miha> če uporabnik sam kej uvaža
<miha> je to brezveze, izniči vso varnost
<miha> pol brezveze da je https sploh, http je isto varen
<miha> mi smo na feri forumu težil, naj vsaj AIPS (za izpite za uni-mb) dajo normalno potrdilo
<miha> po 2 al 3 letih teženja, so celo od arnesa dobl
<miha> bravo
<miha> ratal jim je
<miha> !google certifikat aips feri
<Pepelka> neveljavni SSL certifikati na uni-mb.si - Splošno o študiju na ... http://forum.feri.uni-mb.si/Default.aspx?g=posts&amp;t=9149
<miha> eto
<miha> pa take
<miha> po dolgih letih jim je ratal!
<miha> to je vse zato, ker v javni službi težko ljudi odpustit..
<miha> torej..
<miha> kdo bo zmagu na emi
<miha> ste glasovali? :)
<miha> (Å E VEDN NISM ZVOKA VKLOPIL)
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> jst sem za april :D
<Sky[x]> bolj mi gre v uho kot pa od maje
<Sky[x]> čeprov je maja fejst punca :))
<CrazyLemon> a je dobr komad  od sylvaina ?
<miha> hehe
<nafisa> april ima ogaben glas ... sorry :P
<nafisa> pesem je pa podn
<nafisa> pišem iz statističnega mnenja
<nafisa> je niti ne upam poslušat, ker je baje tako slaba
<miha> ta zdj ma fajn noge :P
<miha> kira je to
<red_> maja keuc
<miha> kulsko :P
<red_> ne ni pizda
<red_> glikar sm vse pasworde zgubu
<red_> ffs
<miha> oprosti
<red_> debilni yojimbo
<red_> omfg
<red_> PFHJUH
<red_> sm si oddahnu
<red_> ja ja
<red_> opera mail ga že trga
<red_> nafisa
<red_> marko; kdo bo zmagu na emi?
<nafisa> kaj je?
<red_> a za april navijaš?
<nafisa> ne?
<red_> jaz za mojco mavec navijam
<Tadej> a je top gear ze zunaj?
<Tadej> :)
<red_> maja keuc je zmagala
<nafisa> vem
<nafisa> kolega že sporočil
<miha> !google test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://www.test.com/
<miha> !googl d'oh
<miha> !google d'oh
<Pepelka> D&#39;oh! - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D&#39;oh!
<miha> !google lol
<Pepelka> League of Legends - Free Online Game | LoL - League of Legends http://leagueoflegends.com/
<miha> lp
<nafisa> haha
<walop> glih gledal emo
<nafisa> a ti tud
<nafisa> vsi so gledal emo, sam jst ne
<nafisa> k je ena navadna kopalnca
<red_> lahko noč
<nafisa> nočko
<nafisa> in vse tiho je bilo
<nafisa> kot da sonce za večno je zašlo
<Tadej> Top.Gear.S16E06.720p.HDTV.x264-BiA
<Tadej> lih kar zunaj
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: si navadnega ze kje najdu?
<alyosha> Tadej:  nic ni ne...samo x264 zaenkrat:D
<alyosha> si pogledal že?
<Tadej> ah kje
<Tadej> se cakam navadnega
<alyosha> hehe
<Tadej> 6Mbit mam sam
<alyosha> sj je dovolj
<Tadej> 720 predolg traja
<alyosha> itak zdj ni Å¡e seederjev ne pobiraa na dolgo
<Tadej> download
<alyosha> jz mam 10 pa mi trenutno pobira max 200-3000
<Tadej> sej mora vsak cajt pridt...
<alyosha> 300
<alyosha> hehe:D
<Tadej> pa se presvoh masino mam da bi 720 gledal
<Tadej> kr steka
<Sky[x]> ej ubuntujevci
<alyosha> ja jz upam da nebo Å¡tekalo res
<Sky[x]> wireless ne radi na enmu HP leptopu :)
<alyosha> Sky[x]:  naprimer nima takih problemow ker je na novem MAcpro:p
<Sky[x]> atheros chipset je mrežna drgač
<Sky[x]> alyosha: nism Å¡e za enkrt :P
<nafisa> reč mu, naj da novejšo verzijo OSa gor :D
<alyosha> hehe verjamem ja glede na to da je kaj 2 dni nazaj prišu vn:D
<alyosha> Tadej: Sky[x]  kaj kdo od vasdveh kaj Å¡teka jQuery?
<Sky[x]> v roku 3-4 tednom upam da ga naročim pol pa 1-2 tedna čakanja ker mam special želje :D
<alyosha> se ze cel dan mučim tu pa mi ne gre:/
<alyosha> precej osnovna funkcija
<Sky[x]> jst neki Å¡team jquery :)
<alyosha> hehe kasne so to special zelje?
<Sky[x]> matte zaslon ? :)
<alyosha> oo super:D rad bi da mi bere iz neke datoteke..al txt al html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Kako odpreti Linux datoteko v ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4782/new/posts/
<alyosha> matte?:p
<alyosha> nisem tolko u MAC da vem kaj bi to blo:p
<Sky[x]> evo tole predelaj
<Sky[x]> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1981815/jquery-read-a-text-file
<Pepelka> jquery - Read a text file? - Stack Overflow
<Sky[x]> alyosha: zaslon ki ne glede na kot gledanja se dobr vid
<Sky[x]> pa uzunej kamot delaš gor tud če seonce na full svet
<alyosha> aaa
<alyosha> pametno to:D
<Sky[x]> ej
<Sky[x]> HP 4719s mu noče wireless delat
<Sky[x]> kšna ideja ?
<alyosha> pojma res...pomoje driverju
<alyosha> :)
<alyosha> si probal dat kasne novejse iz weba njihovega?
<Sky[x]> kolegu jebe pa je brez neta zdj čist zato
<alyosha> sj to je problem
<alyosha> kaj LAN niti ne dela?
<nafisa> mene je wlan jebal, ker ni bil pravi driver ...
<alyosha> al nima moznosti kabla?
<Sky[x]> LAN dela sam wireless ne dela to je jeba
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] christooss: Xtreamer ULTRA!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4784/new/posts/
<alyosha> ja da bi prej LAN-a pobral nove driverje pa probal
<alyosha> ker tko samo neki nastavit pomoje nebo Å¡lo
<alyosha> aja pa kaj ma za en internet?
<nafisa> za javo nalogo morem narest do 2. marca :s
<nafisa> jokala bom
<alyosha> nafisa: kaj moraš nardit?
<nafisa> Parkirna hiša ima 10 nadstropij (oštevilčena od 0 do 9), v vsakem nadstropju 10 vrst (oštevilčene od 0
<nafisa> do 9) in v vsaki vrsti 10 parkirnih mest (oštevilčena od 0 do 9).
<Sky[x]> atheros mrežna je
<Sky[x]> leptop pa HP 4719s sam mi sploh ne najde
<nafisa> Za pešce ima vsako nadstropje vhod na stopnišče, ki je na sredini (med vrstama 4 in 5), izhod iz hiše pa
<nafisa> se nahaja v pritličju (nadstropje 0).
<nafisa> Razdalja od vhoda do parkirnega mesta je podana kot razdalja od
<nafisa> parkirnega mesta do stene z vhodom plus razdalja od stene do vhoda v stopnišče plus 10 metrov za
<nafisa> vsako nadstropje. Parkirno mesto je veliko 3 x 5 metrov, cesta med vrstami je Å¡iroka 6 metrov.
<alyosha> da vidimo kaj najdemo za ta laptop:D
<Sky[x]> nič to mij čudn :D
<nafisa> itd ...
<nafisa> treba neke razdalije računat
<Sky[x]> nafisa: ker faks pa si ti ?
<alyosha> ha nafisa  se boš pa nadelala:D maš powno neih zadev:D
<nafisa> FRI je tole
<alyosha> sj če si u tem nebi smelobit tko tezko:p
<alyosha> jaz sem highschool dropowt tako da nevem jaz to:p
<nafisa> Å¡e osnove programiranja nisem naredila ...
<alyosha> pizda jaz bom znorel z tem mojim wirelessom
<alyosha> irc in to mi dela kar porablja malo linije
<alyosha> googla naprimer mi pa ne odpre
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> router zanič
<alyosha> joj
<nafisa> jst bi pa enga switcha rabila ... da priklopim sprejemnik pa oddajnik za wlan
<alyosha> dj jz moram resetirat ker bom znorel
<alyosha> brb
<bogdanov> re
<nafisa> kuga že pomeni re?
<Sky[x]> Read Error :D
<nafisa> eno budalo me prepričuje, če dam moje ime pa priimek
<nafisa> no way :D
<alyosha> jebemga
<nafisa> privošči si, aly
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> alyosha, ljubavi... ;)
<alyosha> oo sasa84
<alyosha> kje se ti skrivaš:p
<sasa84> evo mene...gledala emo ;)
<alyosha> Sky[x]:  kaj kaj več podatkov od laptopa...tu slabo najde na njihovem suportu
<alyosha> sasa84:  ja lepo:p si zadovoljna?:D
<sasa84> alyosha, moja favoritinja na emi je nazadne zmagala... no, bla je darja švajger s komadom še tisoč let... leta 99? :P
<sasa84> pa zdej ;)
<sasa84> zadovolna
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> huda bejba, hud vokal, ok komad
<alyosha> ql je ql majca:D nogice dolge:D
<Sky[x]> alyosha: nič več ne vem :S
<alyosha> hmm da vidimo:D
<sasa84> res ma hude noge
<sasa84> huda bejba...ala ji vera
<nafisa> za en kurac mi dela net, pizda ...
<nafisa> grem net mal na novo vzpostavit
<alyosha> ni druge:D
<alyosha> sasa84:  kaj ti si začela kaj z css delat?:p
<alyosha> si si pogledala?
<sasa84> sm neki gledala ja
<alyosha> pizda Sky[x]  jaz na netu ne najdem sploh tegalaptopa
<alyosha> :/
<sasa84> am... a vi mislte d je to tak đabe biznis al kako? :P
<alyosha> mora bit pe neki pavilion al neki podobnega:D
<alyosha> hehe sasa84  kako to mislis đabe biznis?:D
<sasa84> mislm... jaz se to ne morm naučit u enem dnevu...? :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Marko30: Xtreamer ULTRA!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4784/new/posts/
<sasa84> ni glih noob zadeva...jst sm basic user
<sasa84> :P
<alyosha> ma ja ma html in css so kr precej u izi zadeve če sem se jaz nauču:p
<sasa84> pa jaz nisem geek :P
<alyosha> edino kar rabiš se naučit so komande kaj katira pomeni:D
<alyosha> hehe jz tudi ne:P
<sasa84> sej to :P
<sasa84> al pa rabm en gut tutorial...
<sasa84> neki sm že gledala
<alyosha> ubistvu moraš prvo vedet kaj bi rada mela ne:D to je pol najlazje pol se naucit
<alyosha> ko ves kaj rabiš
<alyosha> Sky[x]:  samo ztemi Å¡tevilkami ne bomo nikoli najdli...reci da ti da kasen product number al kaj od laptopa
<alyosha> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf-JAVA/Doc/images/c01931836.gif
<alyosha> varjanta tu mu piše točno kaj je
<alyosha> zadaj na laptopu je nalepka ponavadi
<sasa84> kaj mate bleme?
<alyosha> tu kolegu od Sky[x]  ne dela wlan na laptopu
<alyosha> pa je povedal samo da je HP 4719s
<alyosha> samo na netu pod to šifro ne najde nič
<alyosha> oziroma preveč
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bi mogli vedet Å¡e iz katire serije je da bi lahko najdli driverje
<sasa84> aha...to je zihr ista fora k moj, sam d je 17 inčn
<sasa84> jst mam 4510s
<alyosha> no no povej nam:D
<alyosha> kaj je
<alyosha> pavilion?
<sasa84> to ni pavillion kokr jst vem
<alyosha> pa če ga maš preberi kaj piše na njemu:p
<sasa84> to je probook
<alyosha> vidišš
<alyosha> samo že napredovali:p
<alyosha> :d
<sasa84> hp probook 4719s
<sasa84> zihr
<sasa84> k probook ma take Å¡igre
<sasa84> Å¡ifre
<sasa84> hm...ne, 4719 vrjetn ni 17 inčn...tist to 7xxx al kok že :P
<alyosha> ma tu najde samo 4720
<alyosha> jebemga
<Sky[x]> sasa84: si mela ti tud problem z wirelessom
<Sky[x]> atheros chipset je reku sam da je
<sasa84> Sky[x], nikol
<nafisa> jst sem mela ... samo da sem imela realtek
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> a je kšn ukaz k bi ga zdj na hitrco lahko probal če bi mu pol delal ?
<nafisa> a se mu poveže na mrežo al sploh ne?
<sasa84> a wireless mu ne dela an linuxu al windowsu al obojem?
<Sky[x]> aja pa že med nalaganjem mu je nek error javl to je zdj še reku :D
<Sky[x]> sam na ubuntuju mu ne dela wireless
<Sky[x]> LAN mu dela na ubuntu in na win
<alyosha> sigurno bi mogu dat nov driver iz weba od HP suport
<alyosha> samo tezko bo to če ne pove točno kašen je to model in use
<alyosha> ker majo polno različnih z podobnimi šiframi
<Sky[x]> sej to
<sasa84> Sky[x], nej napiše sudo lsmod
<nafisa> ja, pri meni je bil problem wifi driver ... samo nadomestni je celo nekej delal
<Sky[x]> sudo lsmod to ti samo izpiše ane ?
<nafisa> jup
<Sky[x]> ga bom poklicov :)
<alyosha> pa ko govoriš naj ti še pove točno katiri laptop je:p
<Sky[x]> jp
<nafisa> pa kero verzijo je dor dal
<sasa84> kaj pa una fora k daš nek ipw2200 ?
<sasa84> wpa_supplicant -v   to izpiše kero verzijo ma
<alyosha> kaj jz sem Å¡e online?:p
<Sky[x]> HP proboo 4710s
<alyosha> sem ja:D
<Sky[x]> evo zdj ap govorte :P
<alyosha> oo Å¡e Å¡t. ni bla prava:p
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> cannost scces mode
<Sky[x]> sudo lsmod
<Sky[x]> ok wirelessa mu ne izpiše
<alyosha> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-82549-1&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3935159&tmp_track_link=ot_search
<alyosha> ha
<Pepelka> Atheros Wireless LAN Driver HP ProBook 4710s Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)
<alyosha> tu piše da comptability je samo z WINI
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> sam kokr jst vem, je 4710s ist šmorn kt moj, sam d je 17 inčn
<alyosha> ja samo lahko ma drugače
<alyosha> ti maš atheros al broadcom wlan?
<sasa84> broadcom kokr vem
<sasa84> čak :P
<Sky[x]> atheros je reku da naj bi mel
<Sky[x]> lahk oda ma tud broadcom
<Sky[x]> ma pa ubuntu 10.10 gor sam Å¡e nobenih updejtov :)
<nafisa> ja, naj da kabl za update?
<nafisa> ga nima?
<alyosha> http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4082/
<Pepelka> [rešeno] Wireless problem na 10.04 (Stran 1) - Namestitev, servisi in ukazna vrstica - Ubuntu.si forum
<alyosha> tu je mel en probleme isto pa je pol prešaltal na 10.04
<alyosha> ker 10.10 ni usposobu
<sasa84> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750169131/prenosnik-hp-probook-4710s-2ghz-nx631ea-hp-torba
<Pepelka> Prenosnik HP ProBook 4710s 2GHz (NX631EA) + HP torba - mimovrste=)
<sasa84> to je to a ne?
<alyosha> tudi jaz najdem samo za SuSe driverje
<Sky[x]> ja sam suse driverji so je reku na hp strani
<nafisa> jst sem sla na kabel, da sem driverje nalozila
<nafisa> potem mi je pa ok delalo
<nafisa> magari mi se vedno kdaj prekine wifi ...
<nafisa> ampak se vsaj nazaj vzpostavi
<alyosha> Sky[x]:  pomoje ne bo mogu rešit:/
<alyosha> susaj tko zgleda tu
<alyosha> usaj
<sasa84> http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06a/321957-321957-64295-3929941-3955552-3935157.html
<Pepelka> HP ProBook 4710s Notebook PC specifications - HP Small & Medium Business products
<sasa84> tuki je broadcom
<sasa84> Sky[x], live cd mu dela?
<Tadej> Top.Gear.S16E06.HDTV.XviD-BiA :)
<Sky[x]> ne vem :D
<alyosha> Tadej:  meni je pobralo ze tačas:p
<Tadej> alyosha: a 720?
<alyosha> jp
<alyosha> 1,4gb
<Grega> hello and welcome!
<Grega> :)
<sasa84> Tadej, Grega ...juhuuuu ;)
<Grega> o princeska
<sasa84> uuuuuu
 * sasa84 počaščena
<Grega> no.. ne si prevec k srcu gnat :))
<sasa84> :(
<Grega> eh :)
<bogdanov> lol
<CrazyLemon> je kdo že pobral TG?
 * CrazyLemon čist pozabu :(
<Grega> mene ze caka
<sasa84> bogdanov!
<sasa84> :D
<Tadej> oo sasa84
<Tadej> lep pozdrav
<bogdanov> kva ma
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: men loada
<sasa84> čavči :D
<Tadej> kako smo?
<Tadej> alyosha: se mal pa bom gledal brez zatikanja :D
<alyosha> hehe:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ze gledamo:p
<Tadej> 1min
<alyosha> nene ne gledam Å¡e ker se zajebavam tu z enim jscriptom
<alyosha> pol bom gledal
<alyosha> moram to rešit prej ker me cel dan ze muči
<alyosha> zdj smo celo z Sky[x]  rešli da dela
<alyosha> samo me muči zakaj u FF dela u chrome pa ne
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 90min :((
<sasa84> Tadej, kaj pa mate? :=
<sasa84> drugač sem ok...ti?
 * Sky[x] posluša April - April - Ladadidej
<sasa84> Sky[x], ne no :P
<sasa84> maja keuc je zakon!
<Sky[x]> ma glas sam slb komad no balada :S
<sasa84> christooss, juhuuuuu
 * sasa84 skače, da bi jo christooss opazu...
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  lol:D kaj to greš peš iskat u london kopijo?:DD
<sasa84> alyosha, +1
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mislim tudi ti si čuden tip res
<CrazyLemon> peš bom šou iskat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga pa obstajajo golobi pismonoše????????
<sasa84> sej ma rolerje :P
<CrazyLemon> mislim...ČUDAK!
<alyosha> hahahha:D
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> sory sory:D
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sramoto delaš obema :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pametno
<CrazyLemon> seveda..to je sinonim za CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> no, sicer pa...dons bla s koprčanom na drinku... ma tko no
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> bom mal pustila koper za nek cajta, grem zdej probat novo gorico :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in..kaj pravi ta nono iz kopra?
<Sky[x]> ej a gremo v koper na cascado ? :D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa sej je sam 2 al 3 leta dstarej od mene...a misklš d sm jst nona??? *furyyyyyyyyyyy*
<CrazyLemon> OMG
<CrazyLemon> zakaj si pa šla z njim na drink če je sam 2-3 leta starejši ??
 * sasa84 vzame pas iz kavbojk...
 * CrazyLemon zmeden !!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, hlače dol!
<Grega> uh, neko napetost cutim
<Grega> a je to ljubosumje?!
<Grega> :))
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da bi hlače dal dol moram najprej met hlače gor
<CrazyLemon> :$
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne me rajcat zdej na noč no :P
<Grega> nekaj je, nekaj je..
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> že tko sm vsa žmohtna, k gledam tvoje superge slikane tm na slavniku :P
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa nogavice??? mm???
<sasa84> oh, CrazyLemon ...prosim...neeeeeeeee
<CrazyLemon> joj čak da ti ene nogavice pokažem..to moraš videt :D
<sasa84> grrrrr
<nafisa> vprašanje ... kako se več datotek skupaj shrani v eno .zip datoteko? da se jo v eno mapico ... kaj pa potem? plosim?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa desni klik
<CrazyLemon> Skrči
<CrazyLemon> in izberi tam .zip
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> aha ... hvala
<CrazyLemon> fantje..upam da bo tale danes na TG http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/virage-ponuja-obilo-presezkov/251936
<Pepelka> Virage ponuja obilo presežkov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> in pa ferrari FF
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> samo nekaj ... viagra/kamagra je zelo nevarna za ljudi s srčnimi obolenji, sladkorno boleznijo, ščitnične bolnike ...
<nafisa> za opozorilo ... če bo kdo kaj kupoval preko neta
<CrazyLemon> ja..smo prebral opozorila na etiketi
<CrazyLemon> hvala vseen
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:
<alyosha> caki dj privat
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej
<CrazyLemon> glava me boli
<nafisa> hahaha, crazylemon ... zdaj si se pa izdal :P
<CrazyLemon> no cyber today please
<CrazyLemon> :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, čakam štumfke :(
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja cak da zmanjšam sliko
<sasa84> a jih zdej u košu iščeš? :P
<nafisa> sasa84 ... kdo ti jih pa plete?
<sasa84> nafisa?
<Grega> ojoj, to bo se zanimiva debata
<sasa84> Grega, sej bom Å¡la kmal spat :P
<nafisa> zafrkavam
<nafisa> ;)
<Grega> ne it
<sasa84> zdej me bo CrazyLemon s Å¡tumfi zrajcu no
<alyosha> ajj CrazyLemon  prepozen si nisem vidu tu:DD
<Grega> ce se niso spleteni
<Grega> pa se glava ga boli
<sasa84> Grega, sej on sam rajca... vsa žmohtna pol za laptopom, d morm kabl umaknt, d me neb štrom stresu... d bi pa kej oreng naredu, to pa ne
<Grega> mogoce ima nafisa kak nasvet za tebe
<sasa84> Grega, jaz pa nafisa sve itak zmenene, d se poštimave...sam me bo pol ona zrajcala, ne CrazyLemon :P
<nafisa> nasvet, Grega?
<nafisa> pššššššštttttttt
<sasa84> khm!
<Grega> ..
<Grega> grem top gear raje gledat
<Grega> :)
<dhbiker> jaz ga že :P
<CrazyLemon> car!
<CrazyLemon> zdej se pa nehi hvalit če ne sledi ban!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dhbiker> >.>
<dhbiker> banaj zaradi mene
<dhbiker> če boš mel kaj od tega
<dhbiker> pff
<CrazyLemon> uu renegade
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> kaj neki zadnje čase dropbox zajebava :S
<sasa84> pismo, jst ne bom štumfou dočakala...jih še v gimpu barva...zihr
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..čakam dropbox
<CrazyLemon> pa neki ga matra
<CrazyLemon> :S
<dhbiker> ubuntu :P
<Grega> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moja-organizacija/114765025265410?sk=app_185906461445756
<Pepelka> Moja organizacija | Facebook
<Grega> kako se vam zdi? :)
<CrazyLemon> saks!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<Grega> itak, ker je prazno, a?
<CrazyLemon> ne..ker je grdo ime..Moja organizacija :/
<Grega> eh, to zato ker sem odprl tri strani in da vem katera kako zgleda
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> Grega:  ql je samo slike so neki razvlečene preveč
<Grega> ampak so vse iste.. in sploh ne vem v cen je razlika
<Grega> ja, vem, slike se niso ql
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zgleda da nič ne bo..dropbox neki j... :S
<sasa84> pol mi pa na mejl pošl!
<CrazyLemon> a res moram!?!?
<sasa84> jaz sam to čakam...pol grem pa spat :P
<CrazyLemon> ne da se mi maila pisat no
<sasa84> jaaaaaaaaaaa
<sasa84> mislm....odtipkaš mejl pa sliko prpopaš...ful dela :P
 * dhbiker se sprašuje če je edini na kanalu ki ne uporablja ubuntuja :/
<CrazyLemon> sej niti nimam tvoga maila!
<CrazyLemon> tvojga*
<nafisa> joj joj
<nafisa> nima maila od bejbe ...
<CrazyLemon> ma sej bi lahk najdu
<CrazyLemon> sam se mi ne da
<CrazyLemon> in je lažje če ga ona napiše
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> ah
<sasa84> ti mejl pošlm...
<sasa84> pa ajde Å¡tumfe nalimi :P
<CrazyLemon> lol...why make things hardeeer..js pa že attachal fotko
<CrazyLemon> in zdej spet moram vse .. !
<CrazyLemon> mail napiši da copy pasteam :D
<sasa84> loooooooool
 * Sky[x] dhbiker nisi edini :D
<dhbiker> \o/
<dhbiker> kaj pa uporabljaš?
<sasa84> dhbiker, eni uporabljajo clo windows 7 :P
<CrazyLemon> vidis kako preprosto je bilo :D
<dhbiker> ajej... windblows
<Sky[x]> dhbiker kaj pa ti usaš  ? :D
<dhbiker> sabayon
<CrazyLemon> zdej bo pribil 'OS X' in pol grem js bruhat
<CrazyLemon> no cool..ne rabim it bruhat :D
<dhbiker> >.<
<dhbiker> sej ni nič narobe z MACom.... samo overpriced stuff je... NE HVALA
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a so to kravice al kwa??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja!
<Sky[x]> dual boot mam win7 / osx :D
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: lahko greš bruhat
<dhbiker> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to so moji sex stumfi :o
<Sky[x]> hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> :P*
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> pol pa morva sprobat CrazyLemon !đ
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sicer pa... da te stimulirajo Å¡tumfi, kjer so gor pohotne kravice...hm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne posojam jih :pp
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne ne ..ni to tko..to tko k si na drinku pa to....daš nogo na koleno...in pol tko..dvigneš hlače pa pokažeš na kravice doing it :))))
<CrazyLemon> pač izbereš željeno pozo :)))
<dhbiker> *facepalm*
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, al pa daješ vtis d si pač animal lover :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zaenkrat ni Å¡e bilo takega vtisa :D
 * dhbiker odhaja ker niste resni.......
<CrazyLemon> sayonara
<dhbiker> peace!
<sasa84> nč, šibam u mižiland ;)
<sasa84> sam....kravice niso nč kej posebi izvirne :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa morjo bit izvirne? :D
<CrazyLemon> dovol je da so zanimive :>
<sasa84> to more bit navdih...ne pa stalna praksa :P
<alyosha> krvavice mona
<CrazyLemon> ne razumeš ti point kravic :>
<alyosha> nisem jedu tega ze 10let sigurno
<CrazyLemon> lol..krvavice :))
<sasa84> loooool
<alyosha> mjao
<alyosha> se mi spi pa brem tko
<alyosha> počez
<alyosha> :p
<sasa84> alyosha, preblisk? ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma kako si ti iz kravic pršu na krvavice da mi je vedet
<alyosha> le kako pizda
<alyosha> par črk razlike
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> CrazyLemon, sicer pa... da te stimulirajo Å¡tumfi, kjer so gor pohotne kravice...hm
<alyosha> pa lačen sem
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> "pohotne KRVAVICE"????????
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> nisem tam prebral:D
<CrazyLemon> mislim stari..ti ga tudi BIKSAÅ 
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> hahahaha
<alyosha> <sasa84> sam....kravice niso nč kej posebi izvirne :P
<alyosha> res ga biksam mona:D
<sasa84> a piše krvavice? :P
<bogdanov> LOL
<CrazyLemon> ma pusti ga..buzcek je utrujen :)))
<alyosha> dj dj
<alyosha> ta jquery me je zmuču mona
<alyosha> in kot ponavadi čisto brezveze:D
<alyosha> delalo hje use ze 5h nazaj:DD
<CrazyLemon> ja a..cel dan porabu za problem ki ga sploh ni
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> sj
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> tipično to
<sasa84> mama wode! :D
<CrazyLemon> car kaj..btk :D
<alyosha> ma wlda
<alyosha> jebemga
<alyosha> no zdj sem porihtal ju3 pa web do konca:D
<CrazyLemon> upam!
<alyosha> samo res
<sasa84> jst pa grem pančat ;)
<alyosha> en mesec se ze vlečeš:D
<CrazyLemon> ker bi zdej lahko naredu 5 webov
<alyosha> ja sasa84  lepo spančaj ane:D
<bogdanov> GOODFELLAS!
<CrazyLemon> a ne enega :D
<sasa84> pridni bodte in hvala za Å¡tumfke :P
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov se je končal! :)
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  wem ja:D 12 če bi mel materjal:D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 enako..uživaj z horičanom! :D
<bogdanov> ja :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ga Å¡e nism vidla :P
<CrazyLemon> (tako oni govorijo..navadi se..H)
<alyosha> sasa84:  hvala za krvavice pa lepo spi ja:D
<CrazyLemon> pa najbolši stavek k ga slišiš od horičana
<CrazyLemon> "pizda me  zjebe"
<alyosha> ma ne
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> (pizda mi je mrzlo)
<alyosha> najbolše je ko ti reče
<CrazyLemon> CRKNEÅ !
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> ti neupaš vršt na koš od tu
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> na kwoš
<alyosha> a hotu ti je povedat da ti nemoraš vršt na koš od tam:D
<sasa84> !
<sasa84> ;)
<CrazyLemon> js jih ne morem poslušat res
<sasa84> ma kej je ...taku je :)
<CrazyLemon> niti une iz pivke..uni so tudi...
<alyosha> ma prow kej rjes:D
<alyosha> al pa iz rakeka
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> uni so Å¡ele
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> aajoj!
<CrazyLemon> ne bomo niti omenjali une
<sasa84> koper ma ful lepo narečje...razn e-jev ;)
<alyosha> eji?
<sasa84> alyosha, rakek je notranjska ;)
<alyosha> tabletke?:D
<CrazyLemon> bo kdo danes gledal oscarje? :D
<sasa84> pa še to alyosha ... rakovoško narečje spada med tista narečja, k so se najbl prbližala knjižni slov. ;)
<alyosha> kje je prenos?
<alyosha> ah dj sasa84  ne se tolazit z temi nekimi larifari raziskavami:pp
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> na cartoon network
<alyosha> koper je metropola pa delajte kar česte.D
<sasa84> alyosha, ne sikej...te bom z badminton loparjem namahala :P
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  ja a:D
<alyosha> na universal channel:D
<sasa84> pa satisfaction ma tud en prenos :P
<sasa84> aja...ni to :P
<CrazyLemon> na discoveryu bo človek...takoj po 'how primates masturbate"
<alyosha> ta sasa84
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> hahha:D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> res :))
<alyosha> na national geo. takoj po i didn't know i was pregnant
<alyosha> una je huda jres
<alyosha> zenske lazejo same sebi
<alyosha> zadnjic je bla ena praw sick
<alyosha> zenska kao ni vedla da je noseča
<CrazyLemon> tudi ti gledaš neumnosti :))
<alyosha> in ful jo je bolew trebuh
<sasa84> alyosha, sam pr enih je res problem...k majo normaln menstruacijo, ne bruhajo...sam čudn se mi zdi, d misljo, d so se vsak mesc tolk zredile :P
<alyosha> ma mogu sem widet
<alyosha> kaj bojo pokazali:D
<alyosha> sasa84:  LARI FARI:D
<alyosha> ugalvnem zenska kao
<alyosha> bolew jo trebuhi
<alyosha> in sla kao kenjat
<alyosha> da bobolse
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tega je mene najbol strah :D
<alyosha> in je "posrala" otroka u skoljko
<CrazyLemon> lol :D wtf
<alyosha> inpol se ustala kao in jo je neki vezalo
<alyosha> in kao popkovina
<alyosha> ma to so neke
<alyosha> larifari varjante
<alyosha> hujše ko murko
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, česa te je strah? d ne bo vedla? :P
<alyosha> samo da pride na tv
<alyosha> sasa84:  CrazyLemon  je ze očka večkrat samo ne prizna:D
<alyosha> se dela kao da on nevenič
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> ma jaz tko mislm... svoje leto pa ja morš tolk poznat, d boš ja vedla d neki ni glih normaln :P
<alyosha> a slišal sem jaz tam od sosed njegovih da jih je na vasi enihpar podobnih:D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja..in da bom pol enega dne samo dobil klic "mudel...tvojga otroka sm rudila"
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> thats sick shit i tell you :D
<sasa84> pa ga bo prnesla pred vrata...zavitga u dekco z vzorcem Å¡ahovnice :D
<alyosha> loool
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma naj ga ona nosi z dekco z vzorcem cik-cak :D
<sasa84> ženska vsa ve...d pa tipa tko presenetiš...hm ;)
<sasa84> huda fora ;)
<sasa84> dobr sta se spomnla :P
<alyosha> sasa84:  bomo en dan nesli CrazyLemon  pred hišo eno lutkico zavito:D
 * sasa84 is mean (kt zmer) :P
<alyosha> da ga malo prestrašimo:D
<CrazyLemon> lol alyosha
<sasa84> alyosha, super ideja
<CrazyLemon> zažgem tebe in lutkico :))))
<alyosha> hahahah:D
<sasa84> alyosha, bom Å¡e jst bla pred vrati...pa bom rekla d me je napumpu pa pustu :P
<alyosha> c  cc
<CrazyLemon> in ti bom govoru "aljosa stari..ti zažigaš!!"    :))))))))
<sasa84> ti povem, d ga bo za ušesa vlekla do šalare :P
<alyosha> hahahaha:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  kaj bi stara rekla da ti pride cura neka na bvrata z otrokom kao
<alyosha> to je tvoje
<alyosha> znajdi se:D
<alyosha> bibla vesela a?:D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> alyosha vesela..right...kap bi jo :D
<alyosha> sine dobar si:D
<CrazyLemon> pol bi Å¡e mene :D
<alyosha> hahaha
<sasa84> ej alyosha , pol pa problem...mama vesela za znort :P
<alyosha> btk
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<sasa84> :D
<alyosha> eee ja
<alyosha> niso lahke:D
<CrazyLemon> sej stari ji vsake tolko govori "boš vidla ko enkrat ena pozvoni pa pusti otroka pred vrati"
<CrazyLemon> tko da..po moje je stara ze pripravljena za to
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> hahahha
<alyosha> lahko je pripravljena samo ko res pride bo kr Å¡ok:D
<sasa84> mama bla vse noči u skrbeh, d z malim ne bo nč...d ga punce sploh ne zanimajo...pol pa pride ena punčara z otročkom :P
<alyosha> kdaj ma stara b-day jinaridmo surptajz:D
<alyosha> surprajz:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha čez par dni :D
<alyosha> ma vidš ti:D
<CrazyLemon> zdej ne vem..al ma jutri..al 3.3 :D
<sasa84> alyosha, a kej mislš? :P
<alyosha> sasa84:  pridi u kp:D
<CrazyLemon> moram sestro prašat :PP
<alyosha> ehhe ta CrazyLemon  neve niti kdaj ma mama bday
<alyosha> da te ni sram
<sasa84> alyosha, pa bi se jst še tko u ciganko našemla
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma mešam datume mona :D
<alyosha> ma toooo sasa84  to je ideja
<alyosha> gipsy child
<sasa84> res tko zanikrno vse...d bo fotr reku "sine, bolš d bi se na ovco spravu" :P
<alyosha> tega bo Å¡e stari vesel:D
<alyosha> hahaha
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> itak so zdej maškare..tko da vi se kr našemte..boste dobili krof in kozarec vode (na glavo :P)
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> :)))
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> sev u hrvata
<bogdanov> nasemu
<bogdanov> :))
<sasa84> hahahahahahahaha7
<Sky[x]> jst morm jet spat
<Sky[x]> zutrej morm ob 5h ustat jao :S
<Sky[x]> adios
<sasa84> papa ;)
<sasa84> skajko :P
<CrazyLemon> s(k)ajko
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> Sky[x]:  lahko noč:D
<sasa84> lol
<Sky[x]> ma ne sam se mi Å¡e ne da spat :>
<sasa84> jaz pa tud...nočkooooooo
<alyosha> bogdanov: lool:D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov ne bo teško :)))
<sasa84> alyosha, midva se bova pa zmenla :P
<bogdanov> hehe :))
<CrazyLemon> ajde sasa
<sasa84> papa CrazyLemon ...lepo panči k boš :D
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> i'll try my best!
 * sasa84 pomaha vsem
<alyosha> sasa84:  gutte nacht
<sasa84> adijo zmaga, adijo slava...adijo jožica ;)
<nafisa> papa, sasa84
<bogdanov> lol
<sasa84> nachti alyosha :)
<sasa84> nočko nafisa :*
<CrazyLemon> ne se kle delat fine s to nemščino
<sasa84> bogdanov, špil drugič usekamo ;)
<CrazyLemon> achtung!
<CrazyLemon> eine grosse bier bitte!
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> jaaa
<bogdanov> sasa
<alyosha> schnel
<CrazyLemon> aha..i know Å¡prehenzi tu
<bogdanov> k bos mela novo misko povej
<bogdanov> ;)
<alyosha> meine spritze explodirn
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> bogdanov, podlogo sm dala spodi :P
<sasa84> alyosha, LOOOOOOL
<bogdanov> mah sekr z levo
<alyosha> sasa84: to so me naučili ko sem bil gor nič drugega:DD
<sasa84> alyosha, ti povem foro iz mojih gimnaz. let
<alyosha> in pa izpopolnu sem srbo/hrvaško:D
<sasa84> men je nem. ful šla...in sem nrdila tud sošolcem ful nalog... in nrdim sošolcu nalogo, mal mi je blo dolgčas...
<alyosha> jih je gor več ko u srbiji in na hrvaskem skupaj:D
<bogdanov> :>
<sasa84> pa smo mel kao za napisat 5 stavkov o ljubezni...in jaz mu napišem ich denke, dass in der liebe man nur einen blasen machen muss
<Sky[x]> a pokaže lsikco ?
<Sky[x]> http://twitter.com/#!/urban_cetinski/status/42007382217326592
<Pepelka> Twitter
<sasa84> in tipo na vrsti, prebere... prfoxa pa sam wtf?! :D
<CrazyLemon> jah pač ma rad tipe..kaj je to takega?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ja sasa84  nooo:D nesmeš tako :D
<alyosha> Sky[x]:  pokaze ja
<alyosha> to slikco kao avatar?
<Sky[x]> avatar  ? :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, rekla sem mu, d to pomen, d u ljubezni ne smeš postat blazen...v resnic pa je to, d morš u ljubezni kao sam fafat :P
<Sky[x]> sam mizo sem slikov za test photo
<alyosha> ma pomoje ne pokaze
<alyosha> hhe
<alyosha> pokaze slikco od userja
<sasa84> Sky[x], men pokaže slikco
<alyosha> ne pokaze pa slike
<Sky[x]> ok dela tnx
<Sky[x]> twitpic je kriv :D
<sasa84> Sky[x], ti u enem lepem črtastem zelenem puloverčku
<alyosha> buu:p
<CrazyLemon> tip hotu pokazat nov pulover!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> pizda nvem če bi se lotu gledat topgear
<alyosha> ju3 bi mogu ustat
<Sky[x]>  lol stara slikca :D
<alyosha> al bo padal dz?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 35min !
<alyosha> lol
<Sky[x]> ej to sem bil slikan ko so me učil sudoku haha lol :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ustat?? zakaj za vraga?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon:  dj no..sj si študent maš dinar bilahko to linijo zrihtal:D
<CrazyLemon> greš premikat korita? :D
<alyosha> magari:D
<alyosha> grem na njivo
<alyosha> rotovirat
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa usaj da bi kaj pametnega posadili pol not
<CrazyLemon> ma kje boš rotoviral mona
<CrazyLemon> a deževalo danes
<alyosha> bo bolj paradajz in podobno
<alyosha> pa najbolse mona:D
<alyosha> bo lepo mehko
<CrazyLemon> najbolše ko si v blatu do kolen a
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma to nima veze:D
<alyosha> stari samo una freza bo en dan explodirala
<alyosha> letnik okoli 70
<CrazyLemon> najbolše so take :D
<alyosha> use original:D
<CrazyLemon> to je kot clio..samo piči stari :D
<alyosha> samo gre uno stari
<sasa84> lol
<alyosha> klanec lahko nwemkasen ona gre
<sasa84> mona :P
<alyosha> mona res mona:D
<sasa84> zdj pa res...Å¡ibaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam :)
<sasa84> nočk ;)
<CrazyLemon> a ti maš prav uno s prikolico ?
<alyosha> sasa84:  noč
<alyosha> pizda je bla prikolica u giru nekje
<alyosha> samo nwem
<alyosha> se jo da priklopit ja
<alyosha> jje una velika freza
<sasa84> kle mate kmetijske in rokodelske novice ;)
<alyosha> samo mislim da je Å¡la prikolica po gobe:D
<CrazyLemon> ja ma freza ma sam en par koles :D
<alyosha> jp
<CrazyLemon> kako se boš z unim furau po klancu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma furaw
<alyosha> stojiš zadaj
<alyosha> ko jo pelješ
<alyosha> iz ene njive na drugo
<CrazyLemon> aja :D
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da se pelješ
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon  ni nič farmer:D
<alyosha> CrazyFarmerNot
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> valda sem :D   kje vi mate sploh to njivo? proti vanganelu ?
<alyosha> ne ne
<alyosha> tu nad olmom
<CrazyLemon> nad olmo so njive? :D
<alyosha> tam ko greš po dolinski "novi"
<alyosha> gor u hrib zaviješ
<alyosha> so ja
<alyosha> une drzavne u najem za 30let
<CrazyLemon> aja..tam pri unem ovinku ?
<alyosha> jp
<alyosha> tam greš rawno naprej
<alyosha> in gor u hrib
<alyosha> skroaj 6000m2
<alyosha> 50€ na leto:D
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..dobro da vem..ko te vidim na frezi da se lahko umaknem :D
<alyosha> haha ma je na njivi freza je ne vozimo dol:D
<alyosha> mamo gor "gospodarska poslopja":D
<alyosha> zdj bom si vikendico naredu
<CrazyLemon> ah..jebiga pol..sm mislu da glumiš pravega farmerja
<CrazyLemon> in se furaš na frezi po kopru
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> je bil plan da bom financiral to sam samo zdj se bo malo bolj zavleklo:D
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> nic po cesti:D
<alyosha> samo po blatu:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo vikendica na njivi človek :D
<alyosha> pa za zurke in podobno:D
<alyosha> sj je ze zdj gor use
<alyosha> samo ni za prespat in tko
<alyosha> Å¡e to moram porihtat
<alyosha> lani sem naredu plac za piknik
<CrazyLemon> kaj roštilj pa to maš?
<alyosha> zravnal tla dal plošče une betonske
<alyosha> roštilj use
<alyosha> wlda
<CrazyLemon> cool :)
<alyosha> kučico tudi za spravit not use
<alyosha> uno trteokoli
<CrazyLemon> mi bomo zdej začeli zidat en večji roštilj na vrtu :)
<alyosha> lih 2 vrste
<alyosha> jz sem ga lani mislu
<alyosha> in me je ps zajebaw mona
<alyosha> mew 2 tedna časa
<alyosha> da porihtam use
<alyosha> in 1. dan
<alyosha> ko sem sow gor rihtat
<alyosha> ps mi spizdu
<alyosha> in ga napadli 2 nemska owcarja
<CrazyLemon> ma ta bo kr velik piece of rostilj :D ..tko da lahko kaj večjega spečeš not :D
<alyosha> ga zgrizli celega
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-20
<uni4dfx> Yay, ravnokar naredu zadn predmet :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx you lucky bastard
<CrazyLemon> congrats :D
<uni4dfx> tnx :)
<zdobersek1> oyea
<zdobersek1> pocitnice
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 you wish!
<zdobersek1> I do not wish, I take.
<CrazyLemon> http://za.news.yahoo.com/anonymous-shutting-down-internet-043842584.html
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<Seniorita> Anonymous is shutting down the internet - Yahoo!
<CrazyLemon> silly little boys
<uni4dfx> na partisu so isto napisal
<uni4dfx> debiln naslo
<uni4dfx> v
<CrazyLemon> naslov je tak kot oni napovedujejo :)
<zdobersek1> irc rabi dns?
<uni4dfx> ja
<zdobersek1> :/
<uni4dfx> ne bo se nč poznal
<CrazyLemon> ne bo ne..ker je itak BS
<zdobersek1> sej, ker facebook je takisto padu!
<zdobersek1> banda nastopaska.
<asdasd> lp
<uni4dfx> kdo gleda tle Real Time with Bill Maher? :D
<CrazyLemon> tale californication je fcking epic :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon the what?
<uni4dfx> kdo tle ve kej o Unityju?
<uni4dfx> guess not
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1370-1: libvorbis vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1370-1/
<uni4dfx> komi pogruntu kako se xchat uporabla na unity :/
<zgaga_> kdo tukaj studira elektrotehniko?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx wtf..kaj maš za pogruntat? :D
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaš ga pa dela..ni nobenih trikov :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon rad bi zamenu une knofe od oken
<uni4dfx> gor v panelu
<uni4dfx> in napisu svoje
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx preveč časa maš :D
<uni4dfx> nope
<uni4dfx> to sm že naredu za gnome-panel
<uni4dfx> in je projekt ratu kr precej slavn
<uni4dfx> clo na omgubuntu so poročal
<uni4dfx> če nardim še za unity bo tolk bolš
<uni4dfx> pač nekdo more popravt canonicalove neumnosti
<uni4dfx> sploh ker ne poslušajo folka
<Sky[x]> svaka ti cast res
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] you're welcome
<uni4dfx> sam mater mislm da so te stvari hardcodane notr v unity
<uni4dfx> to pomen da bom mogu unity forkat??  O.o
<uni4dfx> zakaj unity ne potegne okna spredi ko kliknem nanga v launcherju
<uni4dfx> morm prov minimirat unga k je pred njim. kje si Å¡e to vidu :D
<jinzo> ok se tu vprasam, kje dobit HP dele v sloveniji?
<uni4dfx> zanimivo, Unity je v bistvu dvodelna zverina
<uni4dfx> Unity-2D je predelan Gnome3
<uni4dfx> Unity-3D je pa Compiz plugin
<zdobersek> unity 2d je Qt-based
<zdobersek> da te nau bw slisu
<uni4dfx> unity 2d je qt based?
<uni4dfx> zajebavaš me ane? :D
<uni4dfx> omg ne hecaš se
<uni4dfx> brb grem nazaj v classic... tle v unity je vse tok leseno da ni za zdržat :D
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: no joke, res.
<uni4dfx> zdobersek vidm, sm Å¡u v source gledat
<zdobersek> u, poslanci so dobil strasne laptope
<zdobersek> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/varcujemo-vsi-le-poslanci-ne.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Nakup prenosnikov: Varčujemo vsi, le poslanci ne
<uni4dfx> "Razpis je bil pisan na kožo le enemu dobavitelju."
<uni4dfx> ma tipično pr nas... vse so že vnaprej zmeneni kdo bo kej dubu
<uni4dfx> jebeš to državo
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx no pokaži kako zgledajo ti tvoji slavni knofi :D
<uni4dfx> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=103732
<Seniorita> Window Applets GNOME-Look.org
<CrazyLemon> v FF se jih ne vidi
<uni4dfx> v FF?
<CrazyLemon> ja..imaš sliko firefoxa vendar ni videt gumbov
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon ve!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek vedno!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: after all this time?
<zdobersek> ce ne razumes ... eh.
 * CrazyLemon ne razume :(
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ne vidš dobr očitno :D
<uni4dfx> na desni strani so btw
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Snape? eh ...
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ampak ni jih na desni strani..sam temperatura pa messaging menu etc.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek snape? :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: <3 Lily?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hmm.. sounds familiar
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon desno od user.., wtf a si slep? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: the golden snitch?
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx pri FF ni napisan noben user!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pa ktero sliko ti gledaš lol
<CrazyLemon> prvo
<CrazyLemon> katero le
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: ne gre skrollat
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a ne.
<uni4dfx> ja v desnek motu maš jao :D
<uni4dfx> 3 knofe
<zdobersek> NE GRE SKROLAT
<zdobersek> FFS
<uni4dfx> desnem kotu*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm lost..seriously
<zdobersek> uni4dfx: chrome, dialoga ne gre skrolat ne horiz. ne vert.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/02/new-ubuntu-sound-theme-winner-chosen/       zvok Å¡t. 1 je bil izbran :)
<Seniorita> New Ubuntu Sound Theme Winner Chosen
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Dumbledore: 'After all this time?' Snape: 'Always'
<zdobersek> Snape <3 Lily Potter
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf :S
<zdobersek> The Golden Snitch pr Quiditchu, HP
 * CrazyLemon ni gledal Harija
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 'always' = eng('vedno')
<zdobersek> misli, fant!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si ti kej kadil danes?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: njet!
<zdobersek> a ni tko, da je po novem intro muzka mutana
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyMelon> prekleti anonimnezi :/
<uni4dfx> CrazyMelon lol :D
<CrazyMelon> začeli so uni4dfx začeli so!!
<CrazyMelon> :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyMelon sej veš da samo tebe dol meče, right? :D
<CrazyMelon> to ti praviš..ker si anonimnez!
<CrazyMelon> :D
<CrazyMelon> ste vidli razpis za laptope? :D
<CrazyMelon> poslanci potrebujejo 160gb ssd ;)
<CrazyMelon> 720p kamerce :D
<uni4dfx> yup
<uni4dfx> še naročilo iz prejšne vlade
<CrazyMelon> js bi jim dal navadne HP compaqe za 350€
<CrazyMelon> to jim je dovolj za youporn :D
<uni4dfx> js bi jim dal papir
<uni4dfx> pa svinčnik
<uni4dfx> če bi bli pridni še radirko
<CrazyMelon> word! :)
<CrazyMelon> prekleti time indicator je zginu
<zdobersek> whoa, zgleda so ze tisti patchi za zmanjsan power consumption v kernelu v 12.04
<zdobersek> dafuq ...
<zdobersek> pozabte, applet je pokvarjen :)
<CrazyMelon> applet?
<zdobersek> pac, kar je v shellu gor na vrhu ...
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce je ravno applet
<CrazyMelon> a se da namestit program brez da povleče miljon dodatnih nepotrebnih stvari (like evolution)?
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ne, to nej sploh pametno
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: a maš ubuntu??
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: ofc.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: dpkg -l indicator-datetime
<CrazyMelon> ktnx
<zdobersek> kaj te zanima?
<CrazyMelon> ali je ii?
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: da.
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: zdej pa dpkg -l evolution-data*
<zdobersek> instalirano je evolution-data-server in evolution-data-common
<CrazyMelon> see
<CrazyMelon> my point exactly
<CrazyMelon> zakaj za vraga je potrebno met evolution-data če evolutiona sploh ni več gor?!?!?
<CrazyMelon> stupid software and programmers
<CrazyMelon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: gnome-contacts
<zdobersek> pa take fore
<CrazyMelon> zdobersek: f that
<CrazyMelon> thunderbird naj uporabljajo za contacts
<zdobersek> CrazyMelon: whatevah
<CrazyMelon> oh ja
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-21
<Grega> jinzo: o nigger
<miha> dan
<jinzo> Grega, o, sem počaščen drgač ;)
<Grega> pocascen?
<jinzo> da si me dodal na FB :D
<Grega> klonil sem pod pritiski druzbe
<jinzo> pa Å¡e rojstni dan ma ded
<jinzo> vse najbolše ne :D
<Grega> hvala :)
<jinzo> pol prideš kaj v šotor danes?
<Grega> v markovce? :))
<jinzo> je že zaprto ;)
<jinzo> ptuj je sam Å¡e danes
<jinzo> brb
<Grega> mislim, da bom danes raje doma ostal.. da se mi slucajno kaj ne zgodi :))
<jinzo> pussy. :D
<Grega> morem malo zacet pazit na sebe :P
<sky-mobile_> Grega: kako kej otrok kaze a bo kej ?
<sky-mobile_> Grega: a boš za maškare kondom
<Grega> HAHAHAHAHA
<Grega> humor mas po mami?
<sky-mobile_> ne po sestri :)
<Grega> mm
<jinzo> u pizda Gregec, pol je to resno z toto bjondo? :D
<jinzo> ona že ma status na FB, čist resno :D
<Grega> a?
<jinzo> ja :)
<Grega> ne vem koga gledas :)
<jinzo> samo ena bjonda ti je pisala :D
<Grega> aja, ne.. to je njena sestra :))
<sky-mobile_> dej link da vidm no :)
<Grega> mhm
<jinzo> aha :D
<Grega> lol
<Grega> "haha, daj ne zajebavaj, ko boš doma mi napiši sms. PROSIM. :) pa mamo pa ateja pošli nekam, hahahaha.. :) v toplice. ;P"
<Grega> sestra :>
<miha> kul
<miha> vse najboljše!
<Grega> hvala, miha
<zdobersek> maskareee!
<sky-mobile_> vse najboljse pa velik otrok zelim :)
<sky-mobile_> Grega:
<sky-mobile_> :)
<miha> Grega ma blondo?
<Grega> stari, ce si ti normaln, ne..
<sky-mobile_> a jst ?
<miha> a jst ?
<sky-mobile_> hehe
<Grega> sky
<miha> Grega ma blondo?
<Grega> ma kaj vam je? :) ne, nimam blonde, nimam niti punce :)
<sky-mobile_> maš sam bff :F
<sky-mobile_> al ap ff :D
<Grega> phhh...
<Grega> a nimas nic za delat?
<zdobersek> kdo bo pa potem otroke dal?
<zdobersek> brangelina-style?
<CrazyLemon> grega ma bjondo!
<CrazyLemon> dejmo v topik!
<zdobersek> dejmo!
<zdobersek> pa novico na spletno stran!
<CrazyLemon> to to !
<Grega> dajte se kaksna dva dni pocakat, no :)
<Grega> grem jest, cao :)
<CrazyLemon> žal..ampak ekskluziva je ekskluziva..ni kle čakanja..če je pol ni ekskluziva!
<zdobersek> bo prisu 24ur.com pa pobral zgodbo, mi pa na suhem.
<zdobersek> ne gre to tak.
<kubanc> kje je ksn admin od ubuntu straniP?
<kubanc> halo????
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> kwa je
<CrazyLemon> kwa?!?!
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> razsiril bom eno particijo na vse diske z pomocjo LVM-ja. celoten postopek bom zapisoval, tko da ga lahko potem objavis na forumu...
<CrazyLemon> kubanc kaj pa če...
<CrazyLemon> bi ga sam objavil?
<kubanc> Če zelis seveda....
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> em... al me je strah, ker nisem bil na forumu ze ksne pol leta, pa tok neprebranih tem imam za obdelat... AAA :D
<kubanc> lol
<CrazyLemon> ni potrebno nobene neprebrane teme obdelat
<CrazyLemon> samo klikneš "označi kot prebrano"
<CrazyLemon> in je problem rešen
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> kaj priporocate za star racunalnik? Linux mint, lubuntu, xubuntu, al je se kaj tazga?
<CrazyLemon> lubuntu
<CrazyLemon> no..odvisno kako star :D
<kubanc> 7 let...
<CrazyLemon> lubuntu :)
<miha> kaj pa uporablja lubuntu?
<miha> xubuntu je xfce ane?
<miha> kubanc: kolk rama ma?
<CrazyLemon> lxde uporablja lubuntu
<kubanc> hja, mogu bi pogledat, okol 513MB
<miha> hm gnome2 bi za silo delu na 512
<miha> čeprav pod 1gb je mal muka
<CrazyLemon> 513..haha.. kje si dobu to cifro :>
<kubanc> 256*2 = 512 kar je malo manj kot 513 :P
<kubanc> mogu bi pogledat
<kubanc> zdele bom su skatlo razdrt...
<miha> kubanc: xubuntu al lubuntu torej.. pooglaj kar ti lepš zgleda :D
<CrazyLemon> al pa puppy linux..in boš mel prekleto hitr star računalnik :D
<kubanc> CPU = intel Celeron 750Mhz, memory 433 Mb
<miha> hja gnome pa kde pozab
<miha> kaj manj zahtevnega bi pa Å¡lo
<kubanc> ne, tanov KDE bom dal gor :D
<kubanc> lol
<miha> hehe
<miha> a še kdo uporabla englihtment? :) to blo včas hit
<lynxlynxlynx> e16 :)
 * miha se spomni e13
<CrazyLemon> e17!
<lynxlynxlynx> a so že izdali kej al je še vedno vse samo svn/git?
<lynxlynxlynx> nekje sem bral, da so ga dal v ene tv-box-e
<CrazyLemon> Enlightenment 0.16.999.6564    to je trenutno
<CrazyLemon> tko da je e17 Å¡e vedno samo svn
<lynxlynxlynx> ehehe
<lynxlynxlynx> mojstri, res
<CrazyLemon> kmalu!
<CrazyLemon> sej samo Å¡e 0.0001 manjka :>
<Tardus> Zanima me, kdaj bodo naslednjič  Ubuntu urice  v Postojni oz. kje drugje na Notranjskem
<CrazyLemon> Tardus saša jih organizira..tko da boš njo mogu prašat :)
<Tardus> CrazyLemon : sem ji ravno  poslal mail
<zdobersek> daf je enlightenment?
<Aseq> window manager
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbN0nX61rIs
<Seniorita> Florence + The Machine - Shake It Out      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol @ komentarje :D
<CrazyLemon> vsi k so gledal HIMYM :D
<zdobersek> hah, tocno
<zdobersek> glede F+TM!
<zdobersek> enlightenment ... whatevah.
<zdobersek> This video is most popular with: Female 13-17 Female 18-24 Female 25-34
<zdobersek> lalz
<zdobersek> emo ladies
<CrazyLemon> maybe they like to shake it out :>
<Aseq> Stran se je generirala -0.942 sekund(e)
<miha> :))
<miha> nevtrini?
<Aseq> magic
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-N5dQwpyEQ
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Seniorita> Talking Shit Fail      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zadnjih 5 sekund owns!
<CrazyLemon> owns shit yo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> matr Å¡e en neproduktivn dan... jutr pa res!
<Grega> jutri pa res res!
<miha> :)
<miha> mal popravu sms app
<miha> to pa tud skor vse
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012022105750628 LOL
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Lo&#269;ujeta se &#382;e skoraj 40 let
<miha> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012022105750779
<Seniorita> VECER.COM: Fotografije, ki jih Google ni nameraval posneti
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Back Your Shit Up!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek my shit is backed up!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dat ass!
<zdobersek> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/373024/canonical-puts-ubuntu-on-android-smartphones
<Seniorita> Canonical puts Ubuntu on Android smartphones | News | PC Pro
<zdobersek> http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/mobile-it/2012/02/21/ubuntu-for-android-arrives-in-pictures-40095093/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu for Android arrives: In pictures | Mobile IT | ZDNet UK
<Tardus> Словенский лётчик в маленьком самолёте   находится один сейчас над Тихим океаном - http://www.worldgreenflight.com/index.php?id=5
<Seniorita> GreenLight WorldFlight - Track - Matevž Lenarčič on his flight around the world!
<Tardus> Spremljajte Matevžev let  realnem času na gornji strani.
<alyosha_sql> kako ze dodam nek font v GIMP?
<alyosha_sql> oz v Ubuntu sploh
<zdobersek> 1. via magic
<zdobersek> 2. zares mocno molis
<zdobersek> choose wisely
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> sem zrihtal
<zdobersek> :O
<zdobersek> al te ma bogec rad al pa znas magic!
<lynxlynxlynx> font-config
<zdobersek> hah, to ze meji na magic
<CrazyLemon> <Tardus> Словенский лётчик в маленьком самолёте   находится один сейчас над Тихим океаном - http://www.worldgreenflight.com/index.php?id=5
<Seniorita> GreenLight WorldFlight - Track - Matevž Lenarčič on his flight around the world!
<CrazyLemon> Tardus a si rus? :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek napiši novico :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v idealnem svetu bi se lahko novica spisala sama!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek napiši tak plugin!
<CrazyLemon> pred tem..pa še napiši novico :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CHALLENGE ...
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> too hard :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont be such a lazy ass...lahk bi vsaj ENO novico napisal za ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> be productive for once!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NE TI MEN PRODUCTIVE!
<zdobersek> tule moram neke azijce merkat, ker delajo sranje po DOM bindingih!
<zdobersek> in muti in muti ... patcha pa ne da gor!
<zdobersek> pa pise stvari, ko da je hiperaktiven.
<zdobersek> in zlo malo iz teh stvari se lahko izlusci kot produktivnost ...
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> bitch bitte!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no..medtem k čakaš na patch napiši novico!
<zdobersek> ussssaaaa ....
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<Seniorita> Ubuntu for Android | Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bila prekleto huda stvar
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: uh, napisi novico!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont make me hurt you!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sticks and stones may break my bones ...
<lynxlynxlynx> ubuntu for bricks
<zdobersek> ... is good!
<zdobersek> so good CrazyLemon should write news about it!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> zdej sm vrgu kos mesa na steklokeramično ploščo
<CrazyLemon> in ne v ponev
<CrazyLemon> hahahahaha
<zdobersek> meanwhile in africa ...
<CrazyLemon> evo Å¡e linkov
<CrazyLemon> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1011
<Seniorita> Mark Shuttleworth  &raquo; Blog Archive   &raquo; Ubuntu in your pocket
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek imaš dovolj virov...napiši eno badass novico!
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem prečekirat meso :D
<Grumpek> omg
<Grumpek> a zdej pa bo ubuntu se na telefone lazu
<zdobersek> bravo poslanci
<zdobersek> kupl 150 predragih laptopov
<Grumpek> ?
<zdobersek> zdej pa se gor predrage windowse
<Grumpek> kot da je to kaj novga ?
<zdobersek> ni novo, je pa strasno!
<Grumpek> nova vlada, stare navade :)
<Grumpek> kak da do zdaj nisi se spregledal :D
<Grumpek> ni vazno kdo ti vlada, ker so vsi isti
<zdobersek> ce bi jst bil politik ...
<Grumpek> zaka pa nisi ?
<Grumpek> in kaj bi naredu ?
<zdobersek> upam, da bi bil pravicen.
<zdobersek> pa take fore.
<Grumpek> zmagu na volitvah in pol bil preprosto vrzen v kos kot smet :)
<Grumpek> like jankovic :)
<zdobersek> zokija je virc potopil
<Grumpek> sploh ni vazno kdo ga je potopil
<Grumpek> na kak klincev nacin lahko obstaja zakon, ki dovoli kaj takega
<Grumpek> zadeva je farsa ze v osnovi
<uni4dfx> Grumpek a sploh veš za kaj si šel na volitve
<zdobersek> zakon, ki dovoli kaj?
<uni4dfx> Na volitvah je ljudstvo razdelilo sedeže v parlamentu med stranke. To je vse.
<uni4dfx> Veliko ljudi si domišlja da so bile to volitve premieja
<Grumpek> sej zato pa pravim, da lahko obracas kakor koli zelis, da koncu tak ni nic drugace :)
<uni4dfx> ja kako ni nič drugač
<uni4dfx> smo že na bolš, zaustavl smo ACTO
<Grumpek> uf to mi deli :)
<uni4dfx> ja pizda ne morš tega podpirat kot levičar, kje si še to vidu
<Grumpek> sej pocasi bo A kot anarhija :D
<Grumpek> te bo bolil k za acto
<uni4dfx> sure
<Grumpek> davkarija je tik pred bankrotom :)
<Grumpek> mislim da sem dost reku
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<uni4dfx> reku si precej dokazal pa nič
<Grumpek> ne bom dokazoval nic
<uni4dfx> sej ne da nismo v dreku ampak da se iz tega pridt
<Grumpek> mene bk
<Grumpek> mam svojo zemljo in pusko da jo branim :)
<Grumpek> to je to
<uni4dfx> yeeehaw :D
<uni4dfx> a tud pickup truck? :D
<Grumpek> hummerja
<Grumpek> :)
<uni4dfx> close enough
<Grumpek> z M2 na strehi
<uni4dfx> http://imgur.com/uZgBh
<Seniorita> I don't even know what to say, but WTF! - Imgur
<Grumpek> si kdaj gledal na history swamp people ?
<uni4dfx> ниет
<Grumpek> poglej kdaj pa kdaj :)
<Grumpek> tam so taki prizori cist normalni
<Grumpek> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> laptope je naročil dz, ne vlada
<lynxlynxlynx> nima dosti s politično situacijo
<lynxlynxlynx> se pa strinjam, da so loleki tisti, ki so pisali zahteve
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx mene bolj zanima kdo konkretno
<uni4dfx> sigurno ni nevtralen :)
<uni4dfx> a je kak nov Å¡pil k v Wine dela dobr?
<Grumpek> xD
<uni4dfx> se mi je zdel :P
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wat?
<Grumpek> sam je pa dober vic :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: presenecenje zate na ubuntu.si!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek liar
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: res!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek liar
<uni4dfx> nice https://krautchan.net/files/1329850062001.jpg
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oops, pozabu sem postat!
<zdobersek> zdej je!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek liar
<Grumpek> hmmm tamle je en velik crn flek... mogoce bi blo pametno tja it :)
 * zdobersek guilty
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek tisto je morje
<CrazyLemon> :p
<lynxlynxlynx> uni4dfx: Witcher 2 naj bi
<Grumpek> lol tisto je kar sibirija :D
<Grumpek> alpa sahara :)
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx hmm Ubuntu ma Garbage in Gold rating
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx Kokr mam izkušnje z Wine, vse kar je pod Platinum je unplayable :D
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak ni z novejšimi wine
<lynxlynxlynx> pa 2.0 so vmes izdali
<Grumpek> kaj ce bi winse uporabu za spilat ? :)
<Grumpek> sej te ne bo pobralo, ce bos mogu rebootat
<uni4dfx> Grumpek sm jih lih zadnič inštaleru (trajal 3 ure)
<uni4dfx> dans mi je pa disk z winsi crknu
<uni4dfx> :P
<Grumpek> zato pa je trajal 3h
<Grumpek> :)
<uni4dfx> ma ja
<uni4dfx> rabm en SSD za operacijske sisteme
<uni4dfx> sam bi rad da ma hardware encryption
<uni4dfx> je pa sam en tak in je drag ko svina
<lynxlynxlynx> "I've lost my job, my wife, my dog, my hair, but thank godness i can play geralt !" xD
<Grumpek> smo mal paranoicni ? :)
<CrazyLemon> khm..mal
<uni4dfx> vedno :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni boljš software encryption, vsaj lahko zamenjaš sistem
<Grumpek> jaz mam 20T velik disk pool :)
<Grumpek> ni kriptiran :)
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ne, ker je prepočas, sploh če kombiniraš še z software raidom
<lynxlynxlynx> pri strojnem je pa lahko strojni bug noter in ga težje odkriješ kot trojanca
<uni4dfx> sej se da updatat firmware
<Grumpek> kaj pa ce ni updejta :)
<uni4dfx> ja pol tud buga ni najverjetneje XD
<Grumpek> alpa ce so ti namerno dal backdoor na zahtevo dolocenih zahodnih sosedov :)
<uni4dfx> Grumpek to verjetno so ampak sploh nima veze
<uni4dfx> sigurno ga ne bojo razkril zarad tebe :D
<Grumpek> aha :)
<Grumpek> pred kom pa pol skrivas zadevo :D
<uni4dfx> pač picajzlast sm in če mi kdaj preiskavo nardijo bi rad da najdejo popolnoma nič :D
<Grumpek> lol :)
<uni4dfx> to pomen niti enga mp3ja :D
<Grumpek> najdli bodo kriptirane diske... 3x na gobec pa bos povedu se pin od mame
<uni4dfx> umm, nismo v savdski arabiji
<Grumpek> hahaha
<uni4dfx> zaenkrat
<CrazyLemon> emm..dobiš jih tudi pri nas po gobcu..ne rabiš it v SA :)
<Grumpek> pejt 1x na policijsko pa jih vprasi zakaj so odtisi podplatov na stropu resta
<Grumpek> :)
<uni4dfx> sploh pa lahko ob čem takem najamem odvetnika in tožim državo za velike odškodnine
<Grumpek> bos podpisal, da si se sam poskodoval
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> verjem
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> in to s podplati mislim smrtno resno
<Grumpek> sem jih na lastne oci vidu
<Grumpek> in tut kako je tip plezal po steni ko so ga mlatli
<uni4dfx> zakaj je pa plezal po steni
<Grumpek> ne verjet, da je v slo pravna drzava in podobn bull
<Grumpek> ker je poskusal pobegnat cez steno
<Grumpek> ker cez vrate ni mogu
<uni4dfx> Grumpek to že dolgo vem da ni pravna država
<uni4dfx> ja to je pa njegov problem, kaj ma pa za bežat
<Grumpek> to alpa pendrek po glavi ;)
<Tardus> Ali je Crucial 64GB SSD  ok kot disk za Ubuntu 12.04, za edini OS?
<Grumpek> mam ga... nimam ubuntu... dela super
<uni4dfx> a ma kriptiranje? :D
<Grumpek> seveda
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> preden ti ga odnesejo ga vrzes v pec
<Grumpek> kriptira 200%
<uni4dfx> ne morš tega narest, ker te ne bojo čakal da ti BBQjaš disk lol
<uni4dfx> pobral ti bojo cel komp
<Grumpek> ja
<Tardus> mislim, da ne, pa psw moraš itak povedati, razen če nisi sam ali ozja druzina na skodi (če si v sluzbi, lahko poves vse psw)
<Grumpek> sam problem je ker disk ni v kompu :)
<uni4dfx> zunanji disk za ubuntuja? meh
<Grumpek> hahaha domisljije pac nimas :D
<Grumpek> SAN :)
<Tardus> mam win7 na  core i5, bi dal zraven se en disk, pa me mika ssd, bi moralo blazno letet
<uni4dfx> ja ok no kokr maš pač dnarja :D
<Grumpek> zapakiran lepo v eno omaro nekje v hisi
<Grumpek> to je to
<Grumpek> pober komp... razen OSa bos dobu kup nepotrebne sare
<Grumpek> podatki pa mi ostaneko
<Grumpek> jo+
<Grumpek> jo*
<uni4dfx> Grumpek v OSu notr pa direktiva za mountat kriptirane particije :)
<Grumpek> jaaa seveda :)
<Grumpek> sploh ker niso kriptirane :)
<lynxlynxlynx> preden oni karkoli pogruntajo maš ti dovolj časa
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx jah nevem zadnič so unim v mariboru kr dobr zagodl
<Grumpek> ma ni fora... rocno jih mountam
<uni4dfx> pobral sred noči ko so spal
<Grumpek> to tak vedno nardijo
<lynxlynxlynx> san
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne pozabit izklopit bash history
<Grumpek> navadno pridejo okol 5 zjutrej
<Grumpek> zaka ?
<Grumpek> lahko vidijo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> drugače ti shrani tisti tvoj mount
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx bash history je shit ja :D
<Grumpek> preden bojo to nasl, bodo diski ze v zambeziji
<Grumpek> s naso posto
<Grumpek> :)
<uni4dfx> sploh zato ker velik linux aplikacij prčakuje da jim geslo podaš kot parameter
<Tardus> narediš , tako da  se ob nepravilnem loginu ali pinu disk varnostno izbriše; jim poveš nekaj in frc...
<Grumpek> in kaj ti koristi
<Grumpek> sej majo kopijo
<zdobersek> pa se tepen si
<Grumpek> to je 1. pravilo forenzike
<uni4dfx> to je res
<uni4dfx> kopijo nardijo takoj
<uni4dfx> najbolj Å¡e TrueCrypt Plausable Deniability
<uni4dfx> če veste kaj je to
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<Grumpek> to je edina stvar ki gre skoz
<Grumpek> razen ce te pretepejo
<Tardus> če si pametn , imaš še kje na ubuntu one (ampak to so najbrž že tudi vzeli?)
<Grumpek> ma ne vprasaj kaj vse so oni ze vzeli :D
<lynxlynxlynx> oblaki so prepočasni za sistemske stvari
<uni4dfx> Canonical je UK-based
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh če še tor vmes lavfaš
<uni4dfx> to lahk Å¡e prek kake EU direktive dobijo podatke
<Tardus> saj verjetno ne iščejo programske kode ampak številke računov na cipru ali kaymanih?
<Grumpek> a ni najlazje nardit tak, da ti diske spregledajo :)
<uni4dfx> jah kaj js vem kaj iščejo, to sploh nima veze
<uni4dfx> fora je da nimajo pravice karkol najt
<Grumpek> da jih med prvo preiskavo ne odnesejo :D
<uni4dfx> tud če maš sam recepte za mufine gor
<uni4dfx> (in to navadne, ne kšne obogatene, da se razumemo :D)
<Tardus> res je tako, da jim ni treba nič povedati, če sam sebi lahko škodiš (če te ne tepejo , si pa to zapomnijo...)
<uni4dfx> sej zato pa plausable deniability
<Grumpek> besides kaj se bos sekiral... ko pridejo skifi na vrate zaradi wareza sam pustis po "nesreci" kak gver na kavcu... pa majo s tem dela za 2 dni :)
<Tardus> problem je., če ti kaj gor dajo..
<marko_> hack the planet
<Grumpek> ti cajti so umrli, ko je umrl dialup :)
<marko_> ej a mislite da bi funkcioniralo, če bi te policaj ustavil, pa bi ti ugasnil avtomobil in pred njim zgolcal nekaj požirkov vodke, ko si že pijan?
<Tardus> saj so zaj.. oinega prejšnega poslanca magajneta zaradi ene slikse..
<lynxlynxlynx> marko_: ne
<marko_> nafudal bi zaradi alkohola ampak saj se takrat nisi vozil, vsaj tak bi se lahko zagovarjal
<uni4dfx> marko_ ne pri nas
<marko_> aha, kolko časa rabi alkohol?
<lynxlynxlynx> sej niso iz vicov
<Grumpek> marko_
<lynxlynxlynx> wait
<uni4dfx> marko_ a veš kaj je še laži.... vozt trezn :D
<Grumpek> v najboljsem primeru bi dobu prevoz v marici skupaj zmilnico :)
<marko_> upal sem na neke nasilne proteste v sloveniji v povezavo z acto, da bi lahko mal repressed angerja na možje v plavem releasal pa ni blo nič ne
<marko_> lame
<marko_> povezavi*
<marko_> uni4dfx, to je res
<uni4dfx> a si biu v LJ/MB?
<Grumpek> hahaha :D
<Grumpek> kk tepen bi bil :D
<marko_> uni4dfx, nisem bil nikjer
<marko_> ker sem vedel, da ne bo nič, saj smo preveč policajska država
<uni4dfx> Zakaj bi pa mogl bit kej? Sej se da tud na lep način lol
<marko_> JEBEŠ LEP NAČIN
<marko_> na lep način se noben nič ne nauči
<Grumpek> tak ja... treba na silo pa ceprav te zlamajo skup :)
<marko_> tako je
<Grumpek> alpa ti pesa za vrat spustijo
<Grumpek> alpa par 100L vode
<Grumpek> alpa kak gumjast sus
<marko_> ma daj, ne vem... zadnje čase razvijam ful neko teenagersko sovraštvo do avtoritete, pa res ne vem zakaj
<Grumpek> na katerikoli nacin pristanes v bolnici
<marko_> mogoče ker gledam preveč police brutality videje
<Grumpek> mogoce res :)
<Grumpek> sam a ves... men so pebi prav zakon
<Grumpek> za hece
<Grumpek> ljudje skratka
<marko_> ma ne vem no, ko se tebi kaj takega zgodi ni glih lepo...
<Grumpek> sam zlomi pa te ko sibico v luftu :)
<Grumpek> ti ko so za izgrede
<lynxlynxlynx> sam je tud mal biasa
<Grumpek> alpa obmejna policija
<lynxlynxlynx> itak da kdaj pretiravajo, ampak ne vidiš druge stran
<Grumpek> ko ilegalce lovijo
<marko_> en čas nazaj so se tu pred enim diskojem stepli pa so prišli z marico in kar začeli zasliševat folk če je kdo kaj videl in en koleger, keri ma že kartoteko, da, ampak ni mel nič poleg... seveda ga opazijo (malo mesto) in mu začnejo tam pred vsemi pametovat, da vedo, da ve, kdo je bil pa vse pa da naj pove pa on lepo reče da ne ve in ga škif kar poči? wtf? in pol tista tipična "a si se zdej spomnil?" pa reče "če res ne vem
<marko_> " un bum drug slap
<Grumpek> ko bi ti cu, kake storije ti znajo povedat
<marko_> pa to so bli kar ornk slapi
<marko_> wtf je to, res
<Grumpek> kaj pa uno.... ze ma kartoteko :)
<marko_> ja in?
<Grumpek> zaka bi mu verjel
<marko_> si zato zasluži slap?
<Grumpek> ker je zaupanja vredna oseba ?
<marko_> si zaupanja ne vredna oseba zasluži slap?
<marko_> durgače ma kartoteko zaradi marihuane, ful ja
<marko_> wow
<marko_> danger to society
<marko_> watch out, we got a badass over here
<lynxlynxlynx> čist premal podatkov za sodit
<Grumpek> lej stepli so se... prslo je kolk policajev ? 5 ? se pravi 5 komadov proti X ljudem za katere ne ves kdaj te bo kdo stihnal alpa ustrelil... samo z hudim pristopom vzdrzis avtoriteto
<Grumpek> psiha dela svoje
<marko_> haha če bi me tam policaj počil
<marko_> bi se stanil gor (ja, padel je dol, tak ga je počil)
<marko_> pa samo odšel
<marko_> ne bi provociral
<marko_> samo odšel bi
<marko_> ampak pol bi verjetno res v bolnici pristal
<Grumpek> pravim ti... psiha dela svoje :)
<Grumpek> takrat niso bli tam specialci, temvec uni iz postaje za 600e na mesec
<marko_> drugače pa lynxlynxlynx itak je pol tistih videov prizadetih, ja... sam vseeno ne moreš zanikat, da večina abusa avtoriteto
<marko_> kaj ma to veze, da je manjšina dobra... večina je tista, ki je pomembna
<marko_> in večina jih je kretenov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek and thats how its done!
<Grumpek> jebat ga :)
<Grumpek> lahko se jim gres upirat :)
<Grumpek> rezerviraj postlo na klinicnem
<Grumpek> ker zmagal ne bos
<marko_> a si videl kako v aziji protestirajo?:D
<lynxlynxlynx> žalostno je marko_
<Grumpek> ne po tej ne po drugi poti
<marko_> šef policije je prišel in s protestniki sklenil deal
<marko_> ker jih je blo strah
<lynxlynxlynx> ker je slišat kot da poznaš ful policaijev ;)
<marko_> s flamethrowerji so prišli nad policaje LOL
<marko_> lynxlynxlynx, drugače jih, moj stric je en izmed njih
<marko_> :<
<lynxlynxlynx> ah
<Grumpek> s flamethroverji lol no... sej niso normalni
<uni4dfx> to na kitajskem ane?
<marko_> to so bli vojni veterani drugače, kateri niso dobivali penzije al nekaj, ne vem celotne zgodbe
<marko_> uni4dfx, mislim da
<Grumpek> hehe tta bo... tam bi jih postrelil
<marko_> :>>
<Grumpek> ves kaj je finta flamethrowerja ?
<Grumpek> da se ga moras ti bolj bat kot pa nasprotnik :)
<Grumpek> 1 strel pa raztresci tebe in se 20 kolegov okol
<uni4dfx> yup
<marko_> Grumpek, drugače večina ljudi pozablja, da smo država ljudje, ne pa policaji, politiki in nasploh government
<marko_> vsi skup smo država
<Grumpek> marko_: a si pripravljen na anarhijo ?
<marko_> tvorimo celoto
<marko_> Grumpek, sam če lahko ubijam ljudi
<Grumpek> seveda jih lahko
<CrazyLemon> no..niso bili ravno "flamethrowerji"..ampak plinska jeklenka kateri so spustili plin ter ga prižgali... :D
<marko_> carsko
<Grumpek> sam oni bojo tut tebe
<marko_> CrazyLemon, ja, home made flamethrower :D
<Grumpek> kaj nosis ?
<uni4dfx> anarhija bi bla še slabš
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<uni4dfx> spet bi se eni uspel pregurat do velike vplivnosti
<marko_> anarhija je retardirana, lol... pa ne gre se tukaj za nek novi politični sistem, al pa nekaj
<uni4dfx> sam tokrat nebi mel nikogar k bi prepreču abuse
<marko_> tu se gre simpl za to, kdo bo nadzaroval nadzornike?
<Grumpek> sej anarhija ni politicni sistem
<Grumpek> je brezvladje
<Grumpek> ko mocnejsi poje sibkejsega
<Grumpek> reci mu tut drzavni udar
<Grumpek> pa diktatura
<Grumpek> :)
<marko_> ljudje rabimo norme in pravila
<uni4dfx> noben noče žvet v anarhiji, še najmanj uni k jo zagovarjajo
<Grumpek> lej sej ni nc narobe s tem, da se upres... sam ali si pripravljen :)
<marko_> zakaj se večina ljudi začne obesat na take stvari, ko rečeš da so policaji svinje? Ljudje ne moremo bit brez norm in pravil, brez nekih "ciljev". Saj je vse kul, samo naj delajo vsi tak, kot trebajo
<marko_> ampak tu pol zašteka...
<uni4dfx> v anarhiji bi mel prednost kdo? mafija, kriminalci, skinheadi in podobni
<marko_> carsko
<marko_> droge, prostitucija
<Grumpek> lol
<Grumpek> v anarhiji ma prednost tisti ki se zaveda, da je ze mrtev
<Grumpek> ki mu je vseeno
<Grumpek> ki nima kaj izgubit
<marko_> prosim
<marko_> ne o anarhiji
<marko_> ampak o tem kako policaji abusajo avtoriteto in kako smo policijska država
<marko_> ter kaj o tem narediti
<Grumpek> ne pa droge pa prostitucija :D
<uni4dfx> marko_ morš se pa zavedat da ni povsod isto
<uni4dfx> marko_ verjamem da tm na vasi stvari malo drugač špilajo
<marko_> :DD
<marko_> ma problem je, ko je malo mesto
<marko_> veš
<marko_> in vsak vsakega pozna
<Grumpek> lej pri nas zadeve spilajo :)
<marko_> in pol usluge levo in desno
<Grumpek> pa smo hillbilly vas
<uni4dfx> ja sej vsaj to
<marko_> zadnjič mi je policaj prav rekel "evo ker fotra poznam dobro naj ti bo ampak pazi malo, ne 65 ampak 50"
<uni4dfx> LJ je vsaj tolk velka da se ne poznajo čist vsi
<marko_> raje sem, da mi da pike in kazen
<marko_> kot pa da se dela to
<marko_> drugače sem mu to rekel pa se je nasmejal pa odšel v avto
<Grumpek> ql policaj :)
<marko_> ja
<marko_> dokaj, res :)
<Grumpek> prvo opozarja pol kaznuje
<Grumpek> clovek :)
<marko_> tako je, zadnjič pa so me ustavili ko sem se od punce peljal ob 2 zjutraj in mi cel avto obrnili
<Grumpek> pri nas dobis poloznico, ce se narobe pocohas :D
<marko_> zunaj -10
<marko_> jaz pa stal
<Grumpek> pa se ne bunimo
<marko_> in itak, zaspan + mrzlo + leče = krvave, zaspane oči
<Grumpek> bogi
<uni4dfx> marko_ uni policaji tm pr vas so nardil akademijo al majo sam sredno Å¡olo? :D
<marko_> in so mi 30 minut tupili o thc testih
<marko_> pa sem mu rekel, da me lahko pelje
<marko_> pa je dalje tupil
<marko_> in grozil
<marko_> taki recimo
<marko_> so debilni kreteni
<marko_> uni4dfx, sam srednja Å¡ola, itak
<Grumpek> in za tako se sekiras :)
<uni4dfx> marko_ no viš to bi blo treba ukint
<Grumpek> dej dej se kaj hujsega bo priletel v zivljenju :)
<marko_> ma smešno mi je blo, ker so me pol ustavili policaji par dni po tem pa sem bil mal nastrojen pa sem jim povedal, kaj se mi je zadnjič zgodilo pa je rekel "ja gospod a vi mislite da je nam lepo eno uro stat zunaj?" takoj ko je to rekel je šel v avto, kjer je ženska preverjala informacije in chillal ene 10 minut
<marko_> to so debili
<marko_> jaz pa zunaj zmrzaval
<Grumpek> drugace pa si predstavljaj njegovo kozo... ne pozna te, ura je 2h zjutrej, ti prides ves bogi z krvavimi ocmi... đizs clovk ti si najmanj na koki, ce ne se na cem hujsem
<marko_> ja in, saj se je vozil za mano ne vem kako dolgo, pa sploh nisem vedel, videl sem samo dolge luči kako šajnajo pa sem se vozil po predpisih in zablinkam nazaj meglenke (kao, daj ugasni dolge)
<marko_> in že vidim lučke
<marko_> zato me je ustavi, Grumpek :>
<CrazyLemon> lol..zablinkaš nazaj meglenke :D
<CrazyLemon> tega se ne počne marko_ !
<CrazyLemon> ampak počasi bremzaš..dokler te ne prehiti..in nato pelješ za njim z dolgimi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko_> z dolgimi lučmi se tudi ne smeš vozit 5 metrov za avtom ene 5-10 minut
<marko_> tak da mi nič ni jasno :D
<marko_> hahahah
<marko_> hahahahaha
<uni4dfx> al pa preprosto ustavš in ga spustiš mim predn utegne luči pržgat? :P
<marko_> danes smo se peljali s službe iz maribora in tak en v audiju se forsira na cesti, levo, desno, spet levo, spet desno vsako luknje kero najde in mi v kombiji pa naprej ena druga firma (gradimo elektrarno tam trenutno in je poln kurac firm) in smo ga zaprli dol
<marko_> hahah
<marko_> ej to je blo
<marko_> tak
<marko_> priceless
<marko_> kak je klel
<marko_> ko ni mogel ne levo in ne desno
<marko_> sam bremzal je lahko
<marko_> najbolj epic trenutek v lajfu poleg seksa z uni4dfx mamo
<uni4dfx> obnašaj se
<marko_> oprosti
<marko_> ne, res mi je zdaj žal
<Grumpek> sam res... si ziher da te niso pretepli?
<Grumpek> kak pretres mozganov
<Grumpek> ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..on je vedno tak
<marko_> mal prizadet
<Grumpek> ko mislis da si vidu vse :)
<CrazyLemon> mal..ne bit skromen :>
<marko_> :DD
<marko_> nič, se še slišmo kaj, grem gledat neke serije
<marko_> ej CrazyLemon a ti spremljaš alcatraz?
<CrazyLemon> marko_ nope
<marko_> zadnjič sem gledal prvo epizodo pri kolegu in mi deluje kot lost
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon tazadn  TG je biu prov dolgočasn :P
<marko_> top gear?
<marko_> kako je lahko to sploh zanimivo lol
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx told you...TG ni več to kar je nekoč bil :)
<uni4dfx> preveč smo jih že vidl :P
<uni4dfx> čeprov una fora z vlakom v india special je bla kr kul :)
<CrazyLemon> fora že
<CrazyLemon> ampak same old tekmovanje :)
<CrazyLemon> english muff je pač epic :D
<uni4dfx> pa dobr no kaj bojo pa počel k tekmoval
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx vedno to počnejo..VEDNO.. vsak izbere svoj avto in vedno neki "tekmujejo"
<CrazyLemon> na koncu pa vsak obožuje avto ki ga je vozu
<CrazyLemon> VEDNO
<alyosha> pa kaj nebojo obožavali avtov ki jih vozijo
<alyosha> če vozijo same brutalne awte
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uglavnem CrazyLemon a greš ju3 u šolo?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ti ne veš kaj govoriš
<CrazyLemon> alyosha napisal sm ti že
<CrazyLemon> si bil ti danes na faxu? nisi a? :D
<alyosha> ja ma uno si mi napisal na drugem računalniku
<Grumpek> nc bomo spat sli :)
<alyosha> je v dnevni
<alyosha> povej ti meni Å¡e enkrat:D
<alyosha> ma nisem bil ne..itak je prvi teden ni nič:)
<CrazyLemon> e alyosha alyosha ..iz te moke ne bo krofov ! :D
<CrazyLemon> in ja bi Å¡el ja..glede na to da so vaje :)
<alyosha> ma itak ne bo vaj?
<alyosha> al neki nam je poslal
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> kao da sovaje
<alyosha> kaj to je uno
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> to je uno ja
<alyosha> jebemjih pizde ene
<CrazyLemon> pa spremenu se je urnik če nisi vidu :)
<alyosha> kdaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdej namesto da bi vse mel v enem dnevu
<CrazyLemon> kurve morajo dat predavanja posebej vaje posebej
<CrazyLemon> samo zato da se js dva dni vozim
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> samo čaki
<Grumpek> sej prav
<Grumpek> trpi malo
<alyosha> to velja od drugega tedna naprej?
<Grumpek> da bos vedu kaj je to faks
<CrazyLemon> Grumpek trpim že dolgo :D
<Grumpek> ze ne dost :)
<alyosha> pizda kko so neki use zamešalizdj
<alyosha> kr neki
<CrazyLemon> ma sej ti pravim
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ma ju3 je po starem urniku she?
<alyosha> oz. ta kao poizkusni
<CrazyLemon> alyosha po moje da ne
<alyosha> ma ki tu na tem novem
<alyosha> pise kao neki 27.2
<alyosha> -
<alyosha> nwemkdaj
<alyosha> 27.2.-2.3.
<alyosha> aja ma sj so tudi tega poskusnega popravli
<Grumpek> kak kraval zaradi ene spremembe urnika :D
<alyosha> kaj tipom dogaja mona??
<alyosha> kaj pol ju3 CrazyLemon kdaj simislu it gor?:)
<alyosha> pizda sočudaki samo kako bomo zdj meli vaje če še nismo meli predavanj
<alyosha> tipi so bolani u glavi res
<Grumpek> hehe mi smo jih meli prej :)
<Grumpek> in asistenta ni to dejstvo nic motlo :D
<alyosha> kasen to predmet
<alyosha> samo pizda nemoram met vaj če nisem mel predavanj
<alyosha> nilogično
<alyosha> isto ko uno na vajah delamo snov ki ga na predavanjih Å¡e nismo jemali
<Grumpek> mogoce ni... sam se pa da
<alyosha> wtf
<alyosha> ja da itak da se
<alyosha> samo ni to to pizda
<Grumpek> eh to pa tak ni nic neobicajnega :)
<alyosha> itak ti ni nič jasno če nisi še mel predavanj
<Grumpek> kot da ti je kaj bolj pol :D
<alyosha> ma fuknjeni so u glavi vsi po vrsti
<alyosha> Å¡e sploh te ki majo neke matematike statistike diskretne
<alyosha> in podobno
<Grumpek> :)
<alyosha> cepci eni
<alyosha> dj dj grem jz spat
<alyosha> CrazyLemon kaj pol kdaj ju3
<alyosha> ?
<Grumpek> sej bo
<alyosha> greš ze za 14h al kaj bomo?
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<Grumpek> jest je sel :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ne.. ne mislim čakat 3 ure..za slabi dve uri vaj :D
<alyosha> jebemte
<alyosha> pol moramo it usak posebej al kaj
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> nisi resen
<alyosha> ajde dj se čujemo she bomo vidli če bom sow na predavanja
<alyosha> ajd
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<Grumpek> ln
<uni4dfx> kaj zdej kakšn spat? Žurat!
<CrazyLemon> tako!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kdaj boš kej v LJ da gremo na pivo :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx huh..upam da Å¡e dolg ne!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> lol zakaj
<CrazyLemon> Lj sux :D
<uni4dfx> ma ja, ni nč posebnga
<CrazyLemon> obala je zakon..sam škoda ker ni dosti več fakultet (npr. fri) kle :)
<uni4dfx> draga je
<CrazyLemon> obala?
<uni4dfx> ja
<uni4dfx> parking predvsem
<CrazyLemon> lol..LJ je dosti dražja :)
<uni4dfx> ja sam tle mi ni treba parkirat :D
<CrazyLemon> jah je pa ni.. :) odvisno kje si pa kam greš :D
<uni4dfx> piran?
<CrazyLemon> jebeš piran :D piran sux..tam je res drago :D
<uni4dfx> sam kje pa nej parkiram? gor nek v Å¡umi? :D
<CrazyLemon> v luciji/portorožu :D
<uni4dfx> zastojn?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<uni4dfx> woah :O
<CrazyLemon> je velik parkplac ki je brezplačn
<uni4dfx> se vid da niste mel jankoviča :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ..ne..mi mamo popoviča..še hujši je :)
<CrazyLemon> zoki je krał ..popo je pa lopov :))
<uni4dfx> nevem če bi se strinjov ko bi ti zoki izpred faksa odpelu avto pa dal 1000€ kazni zato k si z blatnimi gumami zapelu na cesto :D
<CrazyLemon> to je povsod..ni omejeno na LJ :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak večinoma je to namenjeno podjetjem ne posameznikom :D
<uni4dfx> ni res
<uni4dfx> predvsem Å¡tudentom
<uni4dfx> okol faksov so VSAK DAN
<uni4dfx> tle v naši ulci pa folk parkira kokr jim vetr pihne
<CrazyLemon> jah..ti bodi študent pa prinesi s sabo 5L vode pa gume umiješ preden zapelješ na cesto
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> ne upam sploh več zapelat na blato
<uni4dfx> ker dobiš prej še lisice
<uni4dfx> ker si parkiral na "zelenici"
<CrazyLemon> zato pa pravim..LJ SUX! :)
<CrazyLemon> nimaš se kam dat
<uni4dfx> to je res
<uni4dfx> ob polnoči je center čisti ghost town
<uni4dfx> ene par najdražjih barov je pa tok polnih da se nimaš kam usest
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e tiste zaprejo ob enih
<uni4dfx> pol grejo vsi v diskače, kjer maš malo pivo za 5€ :D
<CrazyLemon> fancy! :>
<uni4dfx> večina se ga pol natolče doma z mercator vinom in grejo v diskač sam densat :D
<CrazyLemon> z ribičem!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je tisto najbl poceni belo vino :D
<uni4dfx> Dobrovoljček!
<CrazyLemon> tudi ta ! :D
<uni4dfx> kam je pol vredno it na obali? Portorož? Kaj konkretno?
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od tega kaj bi rad :)
<uni4dfx> ka js vem, italjanske turistke s preveč dnarja :D
<CrazyLemon> stare ali mlade?
<CrazyLemon> stare = Lucija
<CrazyLemon> mlade = portorož
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ja no se bom bol portoroža držu potlej :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak take mlade italijanke ponavadi iščejo sugar daddyje :D
<uni4dfx> aja nimajo dost
<uni4dfx> meh :D
<uni4dfx> js sm cheap bastard
<CrazyLemon> pol kr v lucijo v kamp pojdi
<CrazyLemon> tam so stare italijanke :))
<uni4dfx> kr vsi odhajajo :D
<l0wkey> uni4dfx, ja takle mamo
<uni4dfx> :)
<CrazyLemon> ne vsi! :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-22
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj počneš tako pozno
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUXUjjg9qQ0
<Seniorita> UbuntuForAndroid.mpg      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> spet se Å¡pilajo
<uni4dfx> supr zadeva sam Å¡koda k je omejena na android
<CrazyLemon> o čem govoriš
<uni4dfx> ja ta video k si linku
<CrazyLemon> android je pa ja najbolj popularen mobilni OS :D
<CrazyLemon> pa še linux jedro ima..tko da..kaj češ bolšga ?
<CrazyLemon> symbian?? :D
<uni4dfx> vse!
<CrazyLemon> right :D
<uni4dfx> no sej to je kul zadeva
<uni4dfx> sam unity Å¡e zmer sux
<CrazyLemon> jah..ne bi bila kul zadeva če ne bi bilo unitya :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..gud najt..in upam da boš celo noč sanjal unity! :>
<uni4dfx> !!
<CrazyLemon> alyosha_sql alyosha
<alyosha_sql> wat
<CrazyLemon> kaj maste predavanje OS danes al ne?
<alyosha_sql> ma ne ne
<alyosha_sql> niti vaj
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> danes itak niso na urniku vaje OS
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha_sql> jz mam ta teden pocitnice she
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<alyosha_sql> jbgA:D
<CrazyLemon> ti maš počitnice že od oktobra ;)
<alyosha_sql> pfff
<alyosha_sql> ti gres danes?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha_sql> hud
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> zmeni se da mamo usi skupaj vaje ne pa u dveh skupinah
<alyosha_sql> reči da čene jih boš prijavu na komisijo
<CrazyLemon> sej zato mamo zdej vsi skupaj
<CrazyLemon> da vidi kolko nas je :)
<alyosha_sql> ma itak nas bo 15-20 maximalno
<alyosha_sql> skupaj z temi ki ste 2. 3. letnik
<alyosha_sql> je prisu uciraj californication?
<CrazyLemon> jp jp
<CrazyLemon> nice titties!
<CrazyLemon> :<
<CrazyLemon> :>*
<alyosha_sql> opa opa
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> hank nas nikoli ne razočara.D
<zgaga> .
<CrazyLemon> ,
<CrazyLemon> http://damnyouautocorrect.com/images/deer-back.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj odgovoriš, ko nekdo začne pogovor z "Živeli!"? :s
<Aseq> "Živeli do smrti!"
<lynxlynxlynx> sem dal Dinozavri!
<lynxlynxlynx> je blo treba hitro neki
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx rečeš "Čin" in navidezno nazdraviš :P
<Aseq> al pa reces "In tako naprej"
<Aseq> CrazyLemon, navidezno nazdravis prek IRC-a?
<lynxlynxlynx> hehe
<CrazyLemon> Aseq sm mislu da je to RL situation :D
<Aseq> nevem sklepam iz <lynxlynxlynx> sem dal Dinozavri!
<uni4dfx> V Sloveniji mamo 3 davčne razrede: ultra-revni, revni in vsi ostali
<uni4dfx> Sad but true
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1371-1: cvs vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1371-1/
<CrazyMelon> alyosha
<CrazyMelon> celo zlatko je prsu
<CrazyMelon> !
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon ma vidiš ti
<alyosha_sql> :D
<alyosha_sql> kolko vas je
<alyosha_sql> ?
<CrazyMelon> kar nekaj
<CrazyMelon> 20
<alyosha_sql> sepravi bo vedno ena skupina?
<CrazyMelon> ne
<CrazyMelon> na rac. vajah sta dve skupini
<CrazyMelon> bo pa objavil kdaj mamo na rac.
<miha> wassa
<CrazyMelon> p
<miha> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android tole včer vidu.. a bo kej iz tega??
<Seniorita> Ubuntu for Android | Ubuntu
<CrazyMelon> bo!
<miha> kdaj kako? :)
<alyosha_sql> CrazyMelon pa jebo ga kurac kaj čejo dve skupine na računalniških če nas je 20?!
<alyosha_sql> Å¡e to bo vedno manj
<alyosha_sql> kaj mu ni jasno
<CrazyMelon> miha ko vemdorji sprejmejo izzov
<miha> kaj pa kak third party..cyanowhatevermod?
<CrazyMelon> kaj ma cyanogen z ubuntujem :D
<CrazyMelon> miha obstaja tudi video kako zadeva trenutno deluje ce te zanima
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/482950/
<Seniorita> No more Flash for Firefox on Linux [LWN.net]
<CrazyMelon> lynx napisi novico! :)
<lynxlynxlynx> lajna
<CrazyMelon> sej lahko tudi brez lajne napises novico
<CrazyMelon> lajne so slabe za sinuse
<lynxlynxlynx> to sem o tebi govoru :P
<lynxlynxlynx> kje je zdobersek, da bi me podprl?
<miha> :)
<zgaga> !t en sl sage
<Seniorita> žajbelj
<kocbek> Lep pozdrav. Iščem pomoč glede printerja priklopljenega na serijski port - com1
<zdobersek> :/
<uni4dfx> Kaj te muči zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> prheftan ...
<zdobersek> ne vem od cega.
<uni4dfx> premal sedenja za računalnikom
<CrazyLemon> bužček
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> FUUU
<zdobersek> kle me zdej na dveh frontah jebejo glede nekih APIjev
<zdobersek> ki so seveda genialni, ker sem si jih jst zamislu
<zdobersek> pa se onga azijca moram merkat
<CrazyLemon> kere (j)apije si si ti zmislu
<zdobersek> run-modal-dialog (v originalu) in WebKitJSDialog
<zdobersek> zdej pa to meljemo pa debatiramo ...
<zdobersek> ubistvu si jih nisem zamislu, boljs receno da sem se jih spravu realizirat za dobro clovestva
<uni4dfx> o čem točno govoriš?
<zdobersek> WebKitGtk+
<zdobersek> !g WebKitGtk+
<Seniorita> The WebKitGTK+ webpage /url?q=http://webkitgtk.org/&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=kklFT4_CMI3UsgacyZ25Dw&amp;ved=0CBQQFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNE94qA3TbQ0b6lBe6LnPZqaof2k-w
<CrazyLemon> miha jebelacesta.. bodi produktiven pa fix the god damn bot :D
<miha> hehe
<miha> mhm
<zdobersek> hujs kok jst pa T&N ... ane CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek why all the acronyms ffs?!?!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: triki in nasveti ffs be smart
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> "Padec zrakoplova"
<CrazyLemon> v kasko zavarovanju :D
<zdobersek1> is not a problem for me ...
<zdobersek1> it is a problem for you.
<CrazyLemon> škoda ker the lonely island ne dela več videov :(
<zdobersek1> :/
<zdobersek1> http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/02/22/198207/last-day-to-tell-google-to-forget-you
<Seniorita> Last Day To Tell Google To Forget You - Slashdot
<uni4dfx> a je možno v mysql narest ON DUPLICATE KEY UPDATE 1=1
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kotulas.com/deals/millionvolt-stun-cane-with-flashlight
<CrazyLemon> i want one!
<Seniorita> Million&#45;Volt Stun Cane with Flashlight | www.kotulas.com | Free Shipping
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> house wannabe!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon http://i.imgur.com/Ajo0Y.gif :D
<uni4dfx> autobahn
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx uh..tale je pa sicko
<Sky[x]> ej tale muc ga zmaga!!!
<Sky[x]> https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10151322457650650
<CrazyLemon> pa dvomim da je kle "neomejeno"...ker ima samo 1 prehitevalni pas
<Seniorita> Hey, Pet Me! | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sm vidu ja..hud je...kot puss in boots ima faco :D
<Sky[x]> jp
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon pol ko ga policaj ustav...
<uni4dfx> "Wie bitte? Ich bin zu schnell gefahren?"
<CrazyLemon> hahaha http://media-cdn.pinterest.com/upload/238620480226467706_dVHvkpsM_c.jpg    hitler in love :D
<uni4dfx> "Nein, sie sind zu tief geflogen."
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-23
<sasa84> juuuhuuuu
<sasa84> kdo kle?
<sasa84> men je miška nehala delat :\
<sasa84> oj zdobersek
<lynxlynxlynx> izklop/vklop Å¡e enkrat
<uni4dfx> jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> buhdej!
<CrazyLemon> je kdo updejtal transmission na 2.5 in uporablja unity ? :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj te daje
<CrazyLemon> ne pokaže se v trayu :(
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon jah to je pa Unity :)
<CrazyLemon> :/
<uni4dfx> men tud xchat ni kazal dokler nism inštaleru nek blesav dodatek
<CrazyLemon> ma xchat je itak v trayu
<CrazyLemon> mislim...v launcherju
<CrazyLemon> ne trayu
<uni4dfx> men ga ni v trayu kazal
<CrazyLemon> sam mi pa gre prekleto na jetra to da recimo TB ne dela v ozadju...kaj je pol point messaging menua če moraš met vedno TB prižgan in v launcherju ga skrit
<alyosha_sql> ah ja
<alyosha_sql> Unity
<alyosha_sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> skyrim fans -> http://i.imgur.com/bcJmP.jpg
<zgaga> !t en sl crawling
<Pepelka> plazenje
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1372-1: Puppet vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1372-1/
<uni4dfx> Puffy Amiyumi <3
<CrazyLemon> za tiste k mate siol tv
<CrazyLemon> lahko kle gledate free tv https://www.siol.tv/
<CrazyLemon> wiii
<Pepelka> SiOL TViN
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon how is it free če morš najprej met siol tv :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx prej si mel siol tv pa nisi mel tega :D
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..free je :D
<CrazyLemon> prav tako na tablicah ter na telefonih :D
<uni4dfx> ni free če plačuješ silol
<CrazyLemon> je free
<CrazyLemon> ker prej sem plačeval siol pa nisem mel tega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> torej a lahko jst to gledam?
<uni4dfx> nimam silola pa bi rad gledu zastojn
<CrazyLemon> seveda..naroči se na siol :>
<uni4dfx> ampak tko da bo free
<uni4dfx> kako dobim silol zastojn?
<alyosha__sql> uni4dfx pusti ti CrazyLemon on neve kaj govori:D
<CrazyLemon> vi2 sta samo ljubosumna ker T2 nima tega :>
<alyosha__sql> lol
<alyosha__sql> čega
<alyosha__sql> ma t2 use in še več
<alyosha__sql> :D
<uni4dfx> js mam na T-2 že zdavni tv na netu pa še kje :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql TV na tablicah&telefonih&računalniku :)
<alyosha__sql> uni4dfx kaj z temi plačljivimi programi da bi delali so zrihtali kaj?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon yup
<alyosha__sql> ker zdj neki časa ze je blokirano:/
<uni4dfx> alyosha__sql ja veš kaj so nardil
<CrazyLemon> brez da maš dodaten mrežni interface :D
<uni4dfx> nabil so jih vse na svojo subdomeno
<alyosha__sql> CrazyLemon ahh to mamo mi ze dosti casa:D
<uni4dfx> oziroma subnet*
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql nestoj streljat
<uni4dfx> in maš dostop sam če si plaču
<alyosha__sql> sej
<uni4dfx> ampak more bit zih kšna fora da prideš gor
<alyosha__sql> sepravi ni Å¡e varjante zunaj?:D
<uni4dfx> nism še nč raziskval
<uni4dfx> ampak zihr je kaka fora
<uni4dfx> mam kolega k dela na T-2 bom se mal pozanimu :D
<alyosha__sql> ker je blo ful ql sem mel na HTPC-ju listo z usemi in sem lepo na TVju gledal plačlive zastonj:D
<alyosha__sql> ja bi blo treba ja:D
<uni4dfx> veš da ne morjo oni brez zastojn porničev :D
<alyosha__sql> hahaha
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> CrazyLemon kaj jju3 gres u solo?
<alyosha__sql> so ble ful dobre vaje uciraj?:D
<uni4dfx> kolk mata Å¡e do konca predmetov
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql niso bile dobre..so pa nujne če želiš naredit predmet :D
<kubanc> ej, a kdo ve kaj treba izbrat ko dodajas userja za shamba share, kjer imamo unix username
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx alyosha__sql je komaj začel :)
<uni4dfx> js sm jih v 1 letu naredu 15 lol, prej na UNI sm jih lih tolk naredu v treh letih :D
<alyosha__sql> uni4dfx kaj 15? predmetov v prvem letniku??
<uni4dfx> alyosha__sql ne, sam 15 sm jih naredu v enem letu
<alyosha__sql> CrazyLemon ja so obvezne a ne preverja prisotnosti
<alyosha__sql> wtf je to nek sistem mona
<uni4dfx> alyosha__sql v zadnjem namreč, sm delu za 2. in 3.
<alyosha__sql> aaa
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> pff
<alyosha__sql> to pa je neki
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql niso ravno obvezne..ampak ti imaš obvezna predavanja pri OS..in si ena že zamudu.. tko da maš samo še en joker :)
<uni4dfx> kubanc kaj pa bi rad naredu
<alyosha__sql> CrazyLemon kdo ve da nisem bil jebemjih
<alyosha__sql> kaj so dali za podpisat
<alyosha__sql> ?
<alyosha__sql> so preverjali kaj
<kubanc> ja rad bi dodal mene kubanc userja na sambo na en drug racunalnik ki ga imam v mrezi
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql itak.. če so obvezna predavanja :)
<alyosha__sql> CrazyLemon nestoj streljat zajce pa lisice
<kubanc> se pravi bi imel dostop do mape XY samo kubanc...
<uni4dfx> kubanc smbadduser ?
<uni4dfx> aja pol pa daš v share rule: valid users = kubanc
<uni4dfx> sam ne bit presenečen če nč ne bo delal tko k si si zamislu... to je pač samba :P
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> sej sm najdu ene ukaze...
<kubanc> useradd joe
<kubanc> # passwd joe
<kubanc> smbpasswd -a joe
<uni4dfx> al pa tko ja
<uni4dfx> če maš pa recimo webmina
<uni4dfx> ti pa zna dodat userja za vse service naenkrat
<uni4dfx> sam jasno ne boš mel tega na clientu
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql dobro..boš vidu v sredo :)
<uni4dfx> na prve vaje morš zmeri it da vidš če čekirajo prisotnost :D
<uni4dfx> čeprov pr nas so velikrat sam za uradno evidenco zbiral podpise, nakonc pa ni nč velal al so pa za bonus točke štel lol
<alyosha__sql> jz mam počitnice
<alyosha__sql> ma itak tudi to smo meli kao naloge obvezne
<alyosha__sql> pol pa so nam dali Å¡e uno
<alyosha__sql> če nisi naredu useh nalog
<alyosha__sql> naredi to dodatno
<alyosha__sql> in je
<alyosha__sql> :D
<kubanc> uni4dfx, Failed to mount Windows share
<kubanc> :D
<uni4dfx> kubanc ✝✝✝✝✝✝
<uni4dfx> stay away foul daemon!
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> ma dej ta samba je direkt za u smeti
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> sej sm zdele restartal
<kubanc> drgac pa vedno in povsod dobil failed to retrieve shared files from list al neki tazga
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql očitno še nisi spoznal Peera.. ni dodatnih nalog pri njemu :D
<uni4dfx> yup Peer ma kr striktn režim
<alyosha__sql> aja na GoDaddy akcija domena za 1,5$ z kodo LEAP149
<alyosha__sql> :)
<alyosha__sql> bomo preziveli bomo
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx Peer je edini ki se drži bolonjskih "pravil" :D
<uni4dfx> true
<kubanc> uni4dfx, isto mi napis epo restartu
<kubanc> :S
<CrazyLemon> and thank god for that :D
<uni4dfx> kubanc kaj točno počneš? mountaš z smbfs?
<kubanc> jst hocem v nautilusu dostopad do shared folderja
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon men je težiu ker sm enkrat nalogo naredu od doma :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon mi je cele vaje hotu skenslat takrat
<kubanc> z uporabniskim imenom kubanc
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx haha..Peer je sick bastard :D
<kubanc> pa sm dal za mapo videos valid users= username1 kubanc
<uni4dfx> kubanc dej v log poglej zakaj zavrne
<uni4dfx> pa ne me prašat v kerga točno ker jih je cel kup in tud js zmer iščem :D
<uni4dfx> smeh: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=peK_5J6QvBQ
<kubanc> var/log/samba
<Pepelka> PORN ON A PLANE      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> kubanc ja tm not, ampak pr men jih je prek 100 :D
<kubanc> uni4dfx, nt_status_access_denied
<uni4dfx> to se hočš zdej iz ubuntuja na winse povezat?
<uni4dfx> al ...
<kubanc> iz ubuntu na lubuntu
<uni4dfx> ah
<uni4dfx> maš zih na obeh isto geslo?
<uni4dfx> sicer pa če nimaš winsov ti priporočam eno velik enostavnejšo, hitrejšo, in v vseh pogledih bolšo rešitev...
<kubanc> kot zgleda more bit vejica vmes :S
<kubanc> nimam istih gesel
<kubanc> katero resitev?
<uni4dfx> kubanc sftp
<uni4dfx> kubanc v nautilusu si nardiš bookmark in vse dela, povrh vsega je pa še hitrej
<uni4dfx> pa ti ni treba nbenih userjev pa pravic pa teh jajc Å¡telat
<uni4dfx> aja pa Å¡e secure je
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> za linux-linux povezave met sambo je nesmisel
<kubanc> uni4dfx, po temle principu nardim ? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-openssh-server-installation-and-configuration/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Linux OpenSSH Server installation and configuration
<uni4dfx> kubanc vse kar nucaš je inštalerat openssh-server na vseh kompih
<kubanc> ja a clienta pa ne rabm al kaj?
<uni4dfx> kubanc sej je že gor :)
<uni4dfx> ssh in pa nautilus
<uni4dfx> kubanc sam pejt pol v nautilusu pod File --> Connect to Server
<uni4dfx> tm zbereš ssh, vpišeš podatke, klikneš connect
<uni4dfx> to je to
<uni4dfx> pol si pa sam folder vrž tja v bookmarke da ti nav treba naslednič spet vpisvat
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> deluje
<uni4dfx> yup to je to :)
<kubanc> pa se username katerega sem dal notr deluje
<kubanc> a se da nastimat da vidis samo dolocene datoteke?
<kubanc> al to nardim z bookamarkom?
<uni4dfx> hmm
<kubanc> se mi zdi da se da...
<uni4dfx> hja lahko naštimaš bookmark da gre zmeri v en folder
<uni4dfx> to komot
<kubanc> ja sej to
<uni4dfx> ampak zmeri boš lahk šu drugam, to je pa res
<kubanc> pa dam home\username\
<uni4dfx> \/home/username
<uni4dfx> /home/username
<uni4dfx> js mam tud tko ene par bookmarkov
<uni4dfx> za vsak folder enga
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> deluje k urca
<kubanc> :D
<uni4dfx> ma ja jebeš sambo :D
<kubanc> sam dobr bi blo ce bi mel lahko omejen dostop do datotek
<kubanc> npr. ce imas vec uporabnikov v mrezi
<uni4dfx> kubanc sej pomoje se tud to da
<CrazyLemon> jailaš jih prasce!
<kubanc> pravice nastavis samo za dolocene datoteke...
<kubanc> ker recimo z username1 ne morem it v home folder od username2
<kubanc> se remote desktop morm narihtat na lubuntu
<uni4dfx> kubanc http://www.romuloaraujo.com/2010/01/how-to-restrict-ssh-sftp-user-only.html
<Pepelka> RomuloAraujo.com: How to: Restrict (SSH) sftp user to ONLY home folder
<uni4dfx> tm lahk daš namest Match Group kr Match User username1
<uni4dfx> pa ni jim treba shell dat na /dev/null, razn če nočš da se lahko logirajo
<zdobersek> juhuuuuu
<Sky[x]> Nasvet: Pred 1. marcem izbrišite zgodovino iskanja prek Googla
<Aseq> zakaj pa to
<Sky[x]> http://web.vecer.com/portali/vecer/v1/default.asp?kaj=3&id=2012022305751691
<Pepelka> VECER.COM: Nasvet: Pred 1. marcem izbri&#353;ite zgodovino iskanja prek Googla
<zdobersek> drugac po Google zacel trzit tvoje podatke
<zdobersek> in jih procesirat v majhne transformerje
<zdobersek> k se potem sestavijo v vlkega transformerja
<zdobersek> ki potem poleti v Redmond
<zdobersek> in naredi stalo
<Aseq> Optimus Prime.
<zdobersek> podobno
<Aseq> hmal bo worlddomination.google.com dosegljiva
<Aseq> al pa *.google.com -- they are above the law (RFC)
<zdobersek> no more internets, here comes googlenet
<zdobersek> reklame, reklame, reklame ...
<uni4dfx> O.o
<CrazyLemon> [o]-[O]
<Sky[x]> 0_0
<uni4dfx> o_0
<zdobersek> q.q
<uni4dfx> kaj počnete
<zdobersek> dolgcas!
<zdobersek> nic.
<uni4dfx> enako :P
 * CrazyLemon gleda discovery ker zdej ma siol tvin!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon sej se boš naveliču
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx česa?
<uni4dfx> tvja na kompu :D
<CrazyLemon> tv je sam backup plan
<CrazyLemon> ko je dougčas
<uni4dfx> a je sploh kej za gledat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> v kino se mi tud ne gre več ker je tok zanemarjen ratu... da ne omenjam cene
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx maš godfatherja na hrt1 :D
<uni4dfx> -__-
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj maš zaene predmete zdej
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx statistiko :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..food tajm!
<zdobersek> lacni CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> not anymore!
<CrazyLemon> !g askew
<Pepelka> Askew /url?q=http://askew1.com/&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=3K1GT8q9ApPR4QS6rbjpDg&amp;ved=0CBMQFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNFpz7z9Bed4nofSiDb_JlKARHNwQw
<CrazyLemon> miha bo dobu batine
<zdobersek> iihihihihihi
<CrazyLemon> not funny!
<zdobersek> kaj si ja nor, jutr kr 17 stopinj
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> hlačnice si moram kupit! gaddemit
<zdobersek> wha?
<CrazyLemon> hla čni ce
<CrazyLemon> no comprende?
<jinzo> goddamit so ti ljudje pri RPi funny, rečejo da bo uradn distro Fedora, relesajo Debian kater ima potem usernam/pass: pi/suse
<CrazyLemon> lol..mind tricks!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> it's a mix of three!
<zdobersek> Ballmer: 'Raspberry Pie suits Windows 8 perfectly'
<jinzo> tocn sej majo ARM port zdej :P
<uni4dfx> ARM naprave z winsi bojo zdej hardwersko zaklenjene da se ne bo dal nč druzga k winse gor laufat
<jinzo> uni4dfx, don't be a fanboy.
<jinzo> and do read up ;)
<uni4dfx> jinzo kaj si pa zdej povedu
<jinzo> ni lih tak, kot ti praviš
<uni4dfx> no pa pojasni zakaj ni
<jinzo> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/
<Pepelka> mjg59 | Recent Entries
<jinzo> tega gospoda jaz berem
<jinzo> ni kar en, zna dost o tem in je dober vir informacij
<jinzo> se posebej pri tem, ko je tak kompleksna tema
<jinzo> Grega, si priden pri diskretnih?
<Grega> fuck ne
<Grega> drug teden zacnem
<Grega> zares!
<uni4dfx> stalna dilema pr PHPju
<uni4dfx> a bi uporablu več spomina al več CPUja :D
<Grega> al pa manj phpja
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-24
<Grega> Roses are tits
<Grega> Violets are tits
<Grega> I love tits
<Grega> Tits.
<lynxlynxlynx> https://twitter.com/#!/1990slinuxuser
<Pepelka> Twitter
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1373-1: OpenJDK 6 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1373-1/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: piong
<zgaga> !t en sl smothering
<Pepelka> dušijo
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql poglej nalogo od statistike
<CrazyLemon> total brainfuck
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> a kdo ve kakso se na andoridu izkljuci internetni pretok podatkov?
<CrazyLemon> js vem js vem js vem!
<CrazyLemon> v cca. 9ih urah se mi je baterija spraznila..yay :)
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, do tell....
<CrazyLemon> kubanc SL ali EN? :)
<kubanc> SL mam
<CrazyLemon> nastavitve ->brezžična omrežja -> mobilna omrežja -> [ ] Podatki omogočeni
<kubanc> ja k bi mel to kje bi blo vredu
<kubanc> mam android 2.1
<CrazyLemon> pol se pa matraj !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> išči kje se omenja APN
<kubanc> APN sem naredil svoj..
<kubanc> fake varianta
<CrazyLemon> napisal sem "kje se omenja APN"
<CrazyLemon> ne o tem kateri APN si dodal etc :)
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer se rihta APN ..tam nekje je tudi za podatke
<kubanc>   1. First, open phone dialer,
<kubanc>    2. Press *#*#4636#*#* to bring up Testing screen,
<kubanc>    3. Tap on Phone Information on the menu,
<kubanc>    4. Press menu button on the phone,
<kubanc>    5. Choose More,
<kubanc>    6. Tap on Disable data connection.
<kubanc> ja sej preko APN-ja podatke sprejema..
<kubanc> pa das fake APN in to je to...
<CrazyLemon> em..pol ne boš dobu niti mmsov ne nič
<CrazyLemon> to je stupid way :)
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ti si ex FRIk ..a veš kak je link do tiste fri knjigarne al kaj je že kjer folk lahko proda svojo knjigo :)
<kubanc> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> qrba..komu naj pol prodam knjigo od ekonomike :D
<kubanc> ja nbenmu
<kubanc> ker je nben ne bo kupu
<kubanc> jst jo mam tud doma :D
<kubanc> v spomin na komunajzerja :D
<kubanc> ej, kateri driverje lahkos se isntaliram za nvidio ce njihovi ne primejo? vesa?
<zgaga> jst mam za prodat knjigo "Principi programskih jezikov"
<CrazyLemon> kubanc prečekiraj nouvau al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> zgaga a ti veš za tist link? :D
<zgaga> ne
<CrazyLemon> madona..a ste vi sploh hodl na faks :D
<kubanc> nismo uporabljal knjig
<kubanc> bili smo FRI-jevci, uporabljali smo tehnologijio ;)
<CrazyLemon>  ma js sm kupu ekonomiko ker je pač zajeban profesor :D
<CrazyLemon> in kupu sm matematiko 1 ker je pač..zajeban predmet D:
<kubanc> a ti si bil se star sistem?
<CrazyLemon> js sm vsepovsod :D
<CrazyLemon> in ja..v starem sm bil
<kubanc> a si prebekslal
<kubanc> ker ce bi bil v novem nebi sel na ekonomiko :D
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma ekonomika kot predmet meni ni bil tako tezek
<CrazyLemon> tisto kar se je računalo sem itak že prej vedu..ker sm hodu na ekonomsko
<CrazyLemon> drugo je pa itak sama piflarija :)
<CrazyLemon> kupi kdo torbo za prenosnik HP? :D
<alyosha__sql> CrazyLemon kje si jo ukradu?
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql pri tebi...kje pa drugje dobim ukradeno robo :>
<alyosha__sql> pff
<alyosha__sql> povej ti meni
<alyosha__sql> si reku pri statistiki
<alyosha__sql> domaca naloga
<alyosha__sql> ??
<CrazyLemon> kaj sm reku
<alyosha__sql> sj ni nic gor Å¡e vse od lani je na ucilnici
<alyosha__sql> [14:22:05] <CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql poglej nalogo od statistike
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql aja..ljubljanska učilnica..ne sežanska :)
<alyosha__sql> sepravi ni to za nas ane
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> samo bo pa drugi teden:D
<alyosha__sql> ma bolani so dj na ziwce mi ze grejo
<alyosha__sql> si bil danes gor
<alyosha__sql> ?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql pravim ti..ljubljanska učilnica je
<CrazyLemon> ne sežanska
<alyosha__sql> oz. je blo sploh kaj
<alyosha__sql> kaj kao na ljubljansko je treba tbit prijavljen
<alyosha__sql> jz hodim usezano
<CrazyLemon> ja
<alyosha__sql> mater jim jebem
<alyosha__sql> smradi smrdljivi
<CrazyLemon> chill :D
<alyosha__sql> o jeebote kasna naloga
<alyosha__sql> nich chill
<alyosha__sql> znorel bom
<alyosha__sql> ni cudno da prihajajo otroci z puskami u Å¡ole
<alyosha__sql> in zacnejo streljat
<alyosha__sql> :D
<alyosha__sql> so mi pa usaj bolj zanimive tasne naloge kot računat kolko je točka oddaljena od premice
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> bom vidu kolko časa ti bo zanimiva :D
<alyosha__sql> hahaha
<alyosha__sql> bomo vidli
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj pa mate? :)
<CrazyLemon> subtitucijska Å¡ifra
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bigbang.si/img/product/racunalnistvo/racunalniska-oprema-in-dodatki/tipkovnice/cn-keyb6u_2h.jpg
<CrazyLemon> wtf..double shift na levi strani?
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž dela kot lock
<CrazyLemon> ampak glej kje je caps lock
<CrazyLemon> fcked up
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql kje v kp se da kupit medico? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, pa res
<lynxlynxlynx> CAPSLOCKRAGE support
<alyosha__sql> CrazyLemon pff pojma nimam
<alyosha__sql> to bolj gor pri vas
<alyosha__sql> u smarjah kasnih
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql ma sm mislu v kasni trgovini
<alyosha__sql> u kopru bos dobu u mercatorju neko umetno:D
<alyosha__sql> ma pomoje u useh
<alyosha__sql> mercator tus spar
<CrazyLemon> ma ni bilo v vseh
<alyosha__sql> cepraw mercator ma najvec
<CrazyLemon> alyosha__sql si rešu nalogo? :D
<alyosha__sql> clovek danes je petek
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajaaaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> ob petkih se ne dela nalog
<CrazyLemon> ne delaš nalog*
<alyosha__sql> pa nego
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> niti ob sobotah, nedeljah, ponedeljkih, torkih, sredah ter četrtkih
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha__sql> ne ne
<alyosha__sql> dela se
<alyosha__sql> sam tko
<alyosha__sql> počas
<alyosha__sql> :D
<CrazyLemon> tako ja..kot pri DS in matematiki
<alyosha__sql> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha__sql> pri matematiki sem rešu
<alyosha__sql> use skoraj
<alyosha__sql> 2 nisem
<alyosha__sql> pri DS pa sem ti reku danebom ker me ne zanima.D
<alyosha__sql> drugo sem use delaw
<alyosha__sql> pff
<CrazyLemon> ja ja :D
<uni4dfx> "A se ti zdi da zgledam debela v tej obleki?"
<uni4dfx> "Men se čist iskreno zdi, da v vseh oblekah zgledaš debela! *hic*"
<uni4dfx> "Kaj!?! Kaj??! Prasc!!"
<uni4dfx> Slon&Sadež ftw :D
<sasa84> juhuuu
<uni4dfx> hello
<Sky[x]> Grega: here ?
<sasa84> oj uni4dfx :)
<uni4dfx> oj sasa84 !
<sasa84> mal sem pozna :P
<sasa84> sem se s CrazyLemon mal zaklepetala a veš :P
<CrazyLemon> vse zanikam
<sasa84> christooss__, kje si dušica :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ajv gat prufs
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ajv gat pents..so šuš jor pajhol :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<sasa84> buahahahaha
<sasa84> kaj pa če mam tud jst pents? :P
<CrazyLemon> mine are bigger :D
<sasa84> važič!
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wImHN0--2Ac
<Pepelka> Lublin kultura jazdy.avi      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> js bi popizdu da bi mogu na polskem furat
<uni4dfx> al pa mitraljez v avto
<sasa84> k sm bla jst na polskm....ni blo nč kej spešl
<uni4dfx> no sej maš tud pr nas take kretene
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx povsod so take cvetke :)
<uni4dfx> pravilno da se jim vzame izpit in avto
<sasa84> uni4dfx, najbolš je avtošola k gre čez polno :D
<uni4dfx> sej verjetn je biu sam inštruktor not
<uni4dfx> to tud pr nas k so sami ne znajo več furat
<CrazyLemon> najbolš je k so take glupe nesreče
<CrazyLemon> da prav glava boli
<uni4dfx> ma ja
<uni4dfx> veš kaj je najbol smešn tle na naši glavni ulci
<uni4dfx> vedn se na istem mestu zaletijo
<uni4dfx> največkrat sta oba iz drugih mest :D
<uni4dfx> zadnjič sta se MB pa CE :D
<CrazyLemon> stupid ppl do stupid things  :D
<uni4dfx> and we have to live with them -_-
<CrazyLemon> we could deport them to poland :P
<sasa84> uni4dfx, s kje si pa ti drgač? veleje? :P
<CrazyLemon> žabar je! :))
<uni4dfx> kaj je a ste fouš k sm iz tanajvečje vasi! :D
<CrazyLemon> fouš smo ker lahk vsak dan občuduješ največga krała v sloveniji!
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Sky[x]> hehe
<uni4dfx> zdej je na dopustu
<uni4dfx> mi pa tud :D
<sasa84> a iz lublaneee ;)
<sasa84> ja swašta ;)
<sasa84> ma glavn d je naš CrazyLemon z morja :P
<uni4dfx> yup
<CrazyLemon> ane :$
<sasa84> o ja<3
<uni4dfx> obala je bolš, vreme je zakon, več stvari je za počet pa še trst maš bliz če lih nucaš kej iz sveta kapitalizma
<CrazyLemon> edina stvar zaradi katere se splača it v trst je mcdonalds
<CrazyLemon> no..saši bi bili še črnci zanimivi..drugo je vse lame :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon mi mamo pa Burger Kinga! :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx vem :/
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e nikol nism Å¡u tja in tud ne bom :D
<CrazyLemon> js tudi..in bom :D
<uni4dfx> in kaj je tm užitnega
<CrazyLemon> kako kaj je užitnega...vse je užitno..če ne ne bi obratovali :D
<lynxlynxlynx> tud trava je užitna, pa jo redko jemo
<CrazyLemon> o lynx..the tv celebrity :D
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič si bil spet na tvju!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> se zgodi
<CrazyLemon> ko boš še bl slaven upam da boš poskrbel da bo mir na svetu :P
<lynxlynxlynx> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> dons sem se mal začel s temle igrat: http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/
<Pepelka> Bootstrap, from Twitter
<lynxlynxlynx> luštno
<Sky[x]> ej kaj je fora tega bootstrapa twitter ?
<gandalfar> amm
<gandalfar> it's awsum
<gandalfar> Sky[x], v 5min mas narejen epic design :)
<gandalfar> mislm ne epic, ampak dovolj
<gandalfar> pa grid je super, pa osnovne komponente
<gandalfar> Sky[x], mi mamo v tem narejeno pa ne morm bit bolj zadovoljen, pa ene 3 druge projekte sem tud na tem ze naredil
<Sky[x]> gandalfar: kasn dizajn ?
<gandalfar> ja to je bootstrap :)
<Sky[x]> pa je zadeva vredu da na to obesim en vecji portal ?
<Sky[x]> morm pogledt zgleda zanimivo
<uni4dfx> brezveze, niti fluid layouta ne podpira
<Sky[x]> gandalfar: se da dobit link do projektov ?
<uni4dfx> raj uporab jqueryui
<gandalfar> Sky[x], video.webcamp.si je bootstrap, pa una primerjava koalicijske pogodbe je tud
<Sky[x]> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> uni4dfx: sej uporablja jquery
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx jqueryUI
<lynxlynxlynx> pri bootstrapu dobiš dosti bolj konsistenten občutek
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj po strani sodeč
<lynxlynxlynx> spletnim stvarem se sicer probam izogibat, zato težko resno sodim o njih
<uni4dfx> 16KB velik css, nice
<uni4dfx> lynxlynxlynx ne sej prov da se proba mal standardizirat ta clusterfuck od weba
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<lynxlynxlynx> še flash pa par tastarih brskal dokončno crkne, pa bomo takoj na lepšem
<uni4dfx> ja kaj zdej to a kr vsi že spat, sej je petek :D
<CrazyLemon> hell no!
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-25
<modelcek> kaj je to spanje?
<modelcek> lp, pijan modelcek :)
<modelcek> fak
<modelcek> kva mi gre na kurac to da nc ne vidm brez ocal ><
<KuzLee> Dober dan
<KuzLee> s katerim ukazom se vklopi in izklopi dodatni monitor?
<KuzLee> se mi zdi d gumb v grafičnem umestniku ne deluje.
<KuzLee> hvala
<KuzLee> lp
<Sky[x]> fak ej tole se pa splaca prebrat
<Sky[x]> http://www.mladina.si/109499/koalicija-patria/
<Pepelka> Koalicija Patria | MLADINA.si
<miha> kdo tu? :)
<miha> probavam Oblivion v wine
<miha> pa vse dela razn menujev
<miha> bah
 * CrazyLemon odpru kolesarsko sezono !
 * miha bi Oblivion v wine :(
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oyea!
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<R33D3M33R> iščem en kakovosten video urejevalnik: rad bi združil ~20 posnetkov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hell yea!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<R33D3M33R> aja, openshot in kdenlive mi oba obvisita med predvajanjem klipov
<Aseq> R33D3M33R, Cinelerra si proval?
<R33D3M33R> ravno preizkušam
<R33D3M33R> izgleda zelo zakomplicirano
<Aseq> file->open files + file-> render
<R33D3M33R> ja, to že: recimo zdaj sem uvozil teh 20 klipov ... povlečem enega na timeline
<R33D3M33R> zdaj bi pa rad za njim dodal prehod in dal drugega
<R33D3M33R> pa je na tisoče efektov
<R33D3M33R> samo tistih za transition ne najdem
<R33D3M33R> aha->video/add transition :)
<miha> R33D3M33R: Pitivi ? :)
<zgaga> !t en sl reedemer
<Pepelka> reedemer
<zgaga> !t en sl redeemer
<Pepelka> Odrešenik
<R33D3M33R> tole nima veze s tem tak btw :P
<R33D3M33R> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qu-AQYVnlH8
<Pepelka> Unreal Tournament 2004 Super Redeemer      - YouTube
<miha> R33D3M33R: ut2004 igraš? :)
<R33D3M33R> seveda
<R33D3M33R> nick je pravzaprav iz časov UT99
<miha> :D
<miha> jst sm dost na CEONS serverju.. Onslaught :)
<R33D3M33R> jaz multija bolj redko igram
<R33D3M33R> vsaj ut2004 multija
<miha> ut2004 ima smisel samo multiplayer
<R33D3M33R> sem pa na 99 igral kar precej Å¡e nedolgo nazaj
<miha> in to velik ljudi :D
<R33D3M33R> če bote konkretno nastaviš je tudi singleplayer zanimiv :)
<miha> boti so al prelahki al pretežki... ljudje so bolj zanimivi, ko majo dobre in slabe trenutke
<R33D3M33R> ali pa ko goljufajo :P
<miha> dans bi pa rad kak elder scroll probal.. pa na tem prenosniku Oblivion ne dela
<miha> Morrowind bo morda :)
<R33D3M33R> hehe, morda ... je pa pogon kar požrešen za tako staro igro
<R33D3M33R> http://forum.beyond3d.com/showthread.php?s=91f4e089ee52ed12b83d6c25788103b4&t=56609
<Pepelka> Morrowind mods (HDR, SSAO, godrays, DOF, 3D water etc) - Beyond3D Forum
<R33D3M33R> impresivno :)
<miha> http://www.fileplanet.com/218533/210000/fileinfo/The-Elder-Scrolls-III:-Morrowind---Morrowind-Overhaul-Mod
<Pepelka> FilePlanet: The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind - Morrowind Overhaul Mod
<R33D3M33R> najbolj lovsko mi je bilo v morrowindu da si lahko levelupal skille tako,da si pustil da te en Å¡ibak nasprotnik napada
<R33D3M33R> vmes si pa lahko Å¡el kaj drugega delati :)
<miha> hm :)
<miha> jst nism nikol probal
<R33D3M33R> jah, jaz sem slučajno to odkril ...
<miha> pa dela to v wine? :)
<R33D3M33R> nep, to igram v windows
<miha> ne dela? al ne veš?
<R33D3M33R> ne vem ...
<CrazyLemon> leti leti leti leti.........KRANJEC! :D
<R33D3M33R> še malo pa dobim hd 7750, me zanima če bo delala na Linuxu :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/02/in-community-survey-unity-voted-as-most.html
<Pepelka> In a Community Survey, Unity Voted as the 'Most Hated Desktop Environment' ~ Ubuntu Vibes
<miha> :D
<R33D3M33R> ok, videa danes očitno ne bom sestavil... grrr
<R33D3M33R> ajde
<zdobersek> jebes to!
<zdobersek> ne bom sel na kolokvij, bom lepo sel konc leta na izpit.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kolokvij? že??
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: celoletni predmet
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> pa smo prestavl iz izpitnega obdobja mal naprej
<zdobersek> ampak je treba se domace naloge delat, da sploh lahk gres na izpit
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> up theirs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek celoletni predmeti saks
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: faks saks
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek word!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: UP HIGH!
<CrazyLemon> peace out!
<zdobersek> war in!
<CrazyLemon> o/
<zdobersek> \o
<CrazyLemon> down low!
<CrazyLemon> TOO SLOW!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> up hiiigh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/more-information-about-ubuntu-for.html
<Pepelka> More Information About Ubuntu For Android [Video] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<zgaga> !t en sl gerber
<Pepelka> Gerber
<gandalfar> !t en sl witch
<Pepelka> čarovnica
<gandalfar> o kul
<CrazyLemon> !g whateva
<Pepelka> Urban Dictionary: whateva /url?q=http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php%3Fterm%3Dwhateva&amp;sa=U&amp;ei=jF1JT4DxGMLqOdraiIIG&amp;ved=0CBEQFjAA&amp;usg=AFQjCNFMMf_uKebewXLn5tfEJxyNWDjCYA
<CrazyLemon> not cool! :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-02-26
<alyosha_sql> 20 ur brez komentarja na kanalu :) ste pa res usi zaposleni danes:)
<lynxlynxlynx> vikend :)
<CrazyLemon> & lepo vreme :)
<lynxlynxlynx> vsaj včeri
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ljubavi <3
<sasa84> dragi moj drago :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 <3.14
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> bo?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bo! zakaj pa ne hudiča! :D
<sasa84> bemtiš, res je CrazyLemon !
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> word!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Sky[x]> za kerga danes glasujemo ?
<Sky[x]> iz vseh ubuntu racunalnikov ma da poslete sms :D
<CrazyLemon> ?
<Sky[x]> ja eema je danes
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x]> pac za avrovizijo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> pun intended?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhGuXCuDb1U
<Pepelka> Tim Minchin&#39;s Storm the Animated Movie      - YouTube
<Sky[x]> kva jim steka tale stream na rtvslo
<uni4dfx> spet ni nč v LJ
<uni4dfx> i hate this city so much
<Sky[x]> a ?
<uni4dfx> ma dolgčas :D
<uni4dfx> nimaš kam it
<modelcek> kako to?
<modelcek> v kmsju je skos neki :D
<Sky[x]> haha
<uni4dfx> skos isti dolgčas yup
<modelcek> pa vec kot 15minut not zdrzat ...
<modelcek> not 200 ljudi, idioti pa grejo zapirat vrata ...
<uni4dfx> kmš je shithole
<modelcek> jst sm koncal s kmsjem odkar sem mel ene scene z varnostniki
<uni4dfx> modelcek lol a ti tud :D
<uni4dfx> ful so sitniđ
<uni4dfx> sitni*
<modelcek> enkrat me niso hotl not spustit k sm bil prevec pijan
<modelcek> pa sm jim jebu mater
<uni4dfx> XD
<modelcek> cez kako urco mi rata not pridt, me en varnostnik vid in valda ven vrze
<modelcek> od takrt naprej ce ze grem kam, grem v emonsko :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> smeh :D
<uni4dfx> emonska je bolš, sam tud ni lih za hvalt
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> oziroma ne vem :D
<uni4dfx> eh nč grem pa v koloseja
<uni4dfx> škoda dnarja ampak kaj čmo
<Sky[x]> a zdj gres _
<Sky[x]> me vzames s sabo ČD
<Sky[x]> :D
<CrazyLemon> oh..its a date :>
<uni4dfx> well, this is awkward
<uni4dfx> i already have a date :P
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> potem pa nic :P
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] se bomo pa zmenil ta tedn za kej no :D
<Sky[x]> jst vec od gledanje filma v koloseju ne zelim :D
<CrazyLemon> to zdej praviš
<CrazyLemon> k te je tako grdo zavrnu
<CrazyLemon> pacek
<CrazyLemon> :/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/htc-mwc-live-coolsmartphone
<Pepelka> HTC @ MWC Live (Coolsmartphone) on USTREAM: .
<CrazyLemon> ej ti si wan
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga nimajo uradnega streama... stupid ppl
<Sky[x]> a kdo kej ve
<Sky[x]> k mas ta adblocker za oglase
<Sky[x]> a to se oglasevalcu prikaze kot da je bil oglas uspesno prikazan pa se mu steje prikaz al ne ?
<Aseq> Sky[x], se mu ne
<CrazyLemon> ne :)
<Tadej__> je ze kdo tg najdu?
<CrazyLemon> uu
<CrazyLemon> točno!
<CrazyLemon> TG je
<CrazyLemon> samo ni tapravi release..samo 14mb :S
<Tadej__> http://www.torrentleech.org/torrent/350094
<Tadej__> hehe
<Pepelka> Login :: TorrentLeech.org
<Tadej__> ja 14mb
<CrazyLemon> exactly :D
<CrazyLemon> Snatched	192 times
<CrazyLemon> toliko brain dead userjev je na TL
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> upam da te nisem zdej uzalu :P
<Tadej__> nisi :)
<Tadej> :)
<Tadej> Snatched	265 times
<Tadej> :))
<Tadej> zanimivo da folk tega ne pobriše :)
<Tadej> ampak seedajo :)
<Tadej> Peers	250 Peers (230 Seeders and 20 leechers)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> je kar dost slovencev gor
<CrazyLemon> in vsi čakajo na TG
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> na partisu je že
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ajde vstat!
<Tadej> 720 al navaden?
<Tadej> men bo 720 loadalo se 30min :S
<Tadej> damn partisov je tud scam
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> Tadej kje si vidu da je partisov scam ?
<CrazyLemon> prvih devet minut je OLD SHIT
<Tadej> jaaa
<Tadej> s kirga dela je to?
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam..sam vem da sm že gledal :)
<CrazyLemon> mogoče tist dvd
<CrazyLemon> od hamonda pa takosmatega
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-18
<dz0ny> http://rufus.akeo.ie/
<dz0ny> win usb iso maker thingy ^^
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Kateri netbook?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39706/#p39706
<CrazyLemon> Za vas pa smo pripravili ekskluzivno ponudbo - prvi boste lahko en mesec BREZPLAČNO testirali Večerov naročniški paket
<CrazyLemon> če kdo želi
<sterna> ne zelimo.
<CrazyLemon> ste prepričani?
<sterna> hm, naj razmislim...
<sterna> ja.
<yang2> jaz bi raje enega od tistih stotih Facebook "Zastonj apple produkti" Macbookov v Beli ali "crni" barvi...
<CrazyLemon> yang2 :)))
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Dinamično ozadje Ubuntuja za telefone sedaj tudi na namizju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39707/#p39707
 * CrazyLemon is downloading Half Life...sweeeeet :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: malo sem fixal novico
<Matthai> woha... začeli so razvijati NetworkManager-ssh - a VPN plugin utilizing OpenSSH tunnelling abilities for NetworkManager
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti kr :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny katero novico? :)
<dz0ny> wallpaper zadevo, -y dodal ,pa br sem pobrisal
<yang2> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/ukradli-zvonova-vredna-vec-kot-15-000-evrov.html
<Seniorita> Ukradli zvonova, vredna več kot 15.000 evrov
<sterna> kul
<sterna> bo mal manj ropotal
<yang2> bronastih kipov prakticno ni vec v LJ
<yang2> oz kjerkoli
<yang2> tej tatovi so moral biti kr krepki
<sterna> pr tivoliju je un knap s pnevmatskim kladivom se vedno
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Dota 2 Game To Be Available Natively On Linux?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/UGq-ZmBAsP4/dota-2-game-to-be-available-natively-on.html
<yang2> na mojmu koncu so cigoti talca k je bil 40 let odzagal, zdej so repliko postavl
<yang2> 150 eur bi dobil za un kip
<yang2> sej pol so jih izsledil
<yang2> sam tisto je bil res kip
<yang2> lep kip
<yang2> sam tut sramota za spomenisko varstvo 40 let niso uspeli odlitka narediti
<CrazyLemon> kako sovražim ko mi nekdo pošlje mail kjer sem eden izmed 50ih v CC..in ne BCC.. in vem da bo sedaj ta mail vključen v FWD mailih
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny karkoli si naredu nisi shranu oziroma sprememba ni vidna na forumu..kar je weird
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<CrazyLemon> zdaj ko sm js posodobu pa je sprememba vidna... weird shit
<dz0ny> a Å¡e en test nardim
<dz0ny> maybe you didn't refresh properly
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny odpru sm na novo
<CrazyLemon> ampak naredi ja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: hm maš prav ni crosspostinga
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je..sam ga ni zate :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kr zdobersku tezit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nevermind :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny retest..oziroma sam posodobi trenutne spremembe
<yang2> CrazyLemon: gmail is (not) your friend
<dz0ny> mhm verjetno je naredil da samo editor crossposta
<CrazyLemon> yang2 stupid people are not my friend :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si retestal?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj bi moglo delat
<dz0ny> @tejc84 Če bi kdo rad prebiral eVečer, imam do 20.3. brezplačen dostop. Uporabniško: tejč Geslo: twitter Read away! :) //a to pomen da ne preverjajo število aktivnih prijav
<dz0ny> btw kaj je evečer
<CrazyLemon> Paket vključuje:
<CrazyLemon> 1. eVečer - neomejen dostop do Večera na mobilnikih, tablicah in spletu
<CrazyLemon> 2. tiskani Večer s prilogo TV Večer ob petkih
<CrazyLemon> 3. tiskani Večer s prilogo V soboto ob sobotah
<dz0ny> to majo svoj app
<yang2> Zgleda, da mislijo, da so New York times, da se bodo ljudje prijavljali na spletno izdajo z narocnino
<CrazyLemon> al je pa v trafiki :)
<dz0ny> http://www.omgchrome.com/strong-acer-chromebook-sales-chrome-os-future-looks-bright/
<yang2> Saj bi lahko imeli FREE spletno izdajo, google bannerje bi dal gor pa bi blo
<yang2> Ali pa kot imajo finance, da neke crke prepisujes z oglasov dol
<dz0ny> lol http://www.sadanduseless.com/2013/02/hipster-food/#pO7iEocPz666B54Y.01
<dz0ny> ženska z dslr je overkill
<dz0ny> http://kimjongillookingatthings.tumblr.com/post/37292866517/looking-at-a-juice-box
<dz0ny> hej se da v netbokih zamenjat ram
<yang2> da
<yang2> ni zgledal lih vesel
<yang2> enkrat je bil posnetek, ko pipe odpira
<yang2> tist je blo hecno
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1727-1: Boost vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1727-1/
<yang2> dz0ny: za tele C7 pa je varjanta da se Ubuntu tut nalozi gor
<dz0ny> mhm
<yang2> Glede na specifikacije je cenovno ugoden
<dz0ny> preko dev mode, lahko delaš kar hočeš
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu to Add ‘Incognito’ Mode to Unity Dash & Legal Notice to Installer  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MrlsT5TrU1c/ubuntu-dash-to-add-private-incognito-mode-add-legal-notice-to-installer
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/testi/avtomobili/2013/02/chevrolet_camaro.aspx
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Seniorita> Chevrolet camaro 6,2 V8 - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> kok so face
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Raspberry Pi: Easily Boot Multiple Linux Distributions From The Same SD Card With BerryBoot  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/al8aFsIdXpg/raspberry-pi-easily-boot-multiple-linux.html
<CrazyLemon> kdo je pred kratkim igral half life? :D
<t3ch> ka ne ves ka bi z cajtom
<t3ch> :)
<CrazyLemon> torej ti nisi.. kdo drug? :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.varninainternetu.si/2013/koliko-macbook-laptopov-ste-ze-zadeli/ yang zate..žal ne boš zadel maca :/ :D
<Seniorita> Koliko MacBook laptopov ste že zadeli? | Varni na Internetu
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Tick, Tock, Tablet Time [Important Ubuntu Announcement Coming Tomorrow]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/pk3SRqxyXm0/tick-tock-tablet-time-important-ubuntu.html
<t3ch> proba en v konzolo vnest: GET / 1.1 OK
<t3ch> men kr izpise / folder
<t3ch> brez da konektam kam
<t3ch> wtf
<t3ch> aja to je neki lwp-request
<t3ch> :)
<t3ch> wtf
<sasa84> Mož vstopi v kopalnico, ker želi oprati majico v pralnem stroju.
<sasa84> Gleda gumbe, a po dveh minutah razmišljanja nima pojma kako.
<sasa84> Mož: "Kateri program je potrebno vklopiti za pranje majice?"
<sasa84> Žena: "Ali je majica bombažna ali sintetična ?"
<sasa84> Mož: "Ne vem!"
<sasa84> Žena (znervirano): "Kaj piše na majici?!"
<sasa84> Mož: "Laško je zakon!"
<sasa84> am...sori t3ch :D
<t3ch> :s
<dz0ny> Žena: "Ali je majica naravna ali sintetična ?"
<miha> čer
<jierro> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Seniorita> Home | Ubuntu
<jierro> Tick, tock, tablet time!
<sasa84> o mihi :*
<miha> saška :*
<miha> sasa84: kaj novga
<sasa84> miha, nič posebnega
<sasa84> ti?
<dz0ny> crazylemon, ti bos zihr vedel kaj je ta tablet time?
<miha> sasa84: nč !g kuca poso
<Seniorita> Ekrem Jevric Gospoda - Kuca poso .m2t - YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgNkJfTfHa4
<sasa84> miha, priden fant
<sasa84> sam si lepš k ekrem.. :$
<miha> :*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..time for a tablet :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: ^^^
<dz0ny> from where sej se telefona niso zrihtal
<miha> samsung tab :)
<frojnd> Hm tf2 sm zacel malo igrat pa me boti na easy cist nabijejo, a da bi su na kak streznik probat :D
<miha> probi
<miha> boti so običajno dolgočasni.. ali so prelahki ali predobri. ljudje majo dobre in slabše trenutke
<miha> (govorim pr ut2004, ampak to verjetno splošno)=
<frojnd> ja al pa je pac moja igralnost tok sux :D
<frojnd> ...sm na easy spilal eno urco pa je moj team veckrat zgubil nikol zmagal :facepalm:
<miha> ne more en odločit o celem teamu
<miha> no.. večinoma ne
<miha> včas si glih jeziček na tehtnici
<miha> sicer pa.. verjetn rabiš boljšo miško
<miha> hint !g razer
<Seniorita> Razer™ - For Gamers. By Gamers. http://www.razerzone.com/
<frojnd> mam dobro misko (No vsaj pred leti je bla ko sem jo kupil) logitech mx 510
<frojnd> dokaj stara ze
<frojnd> no, jo grem odpret pa spucat :)
<frojnd> mogoce je umazanija kriva :P
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OsV-VpysezI#!
<Seniorita> Uletu sm u disko Kameleon - YouTube
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj ga pa morajo zrihtat? sej je sam predstavitev produkta izdelovalcem/operaterjem :)
<CrazyLemon> sploh pa..sej je čist enak ubuntu na tablici kot na telefonu.. ne bi me presenečalo če bi bila zadeva podobna padfonu
<CrazyLemon> miha ja? :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: ?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Gearing up For Tablet Announcement Tomorrow  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/6ebVYz_3KjE/ubuntu-gearing-up-for-tablet-announcement-tomorrow
<CrazyLemon> [18:53:26] <miha> CrazyLemon: ^^^
<miha> 18:51 < CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..time for a tablet :D
<CrazyLemon> miha torej si tok vesel ubuntu tablice? :)
<miha> lol ja glih
 * dz0ny ipad1 še kar dobro deluje več en rabim za občasno brskanje, pošto, youtube
<frojnd> ????-------------------+
<lynxlynxlynx> curses?
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-6fY2l9yhZXc/USJ6bqnYs4I/AAAAAAAAEwo/k0VLiFr0pqo/s901/mmm.png
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> htc tablet z ubuntujem?
<CrazyLemon> not :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: teorije zarote
<dz0ny> prez z win tablet
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny naah
<CrazyLemon> htc sploh ne bo tablice predstavu
<CrazyLemon> ampak nov telefon
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, jakov fak se bo baje poroču z laro gut...in lara bo obdržala oba priimka :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lucky bastard
<CrazyLemon> lara gut is gut for sure
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu..odkar ni janice..so same hude smučarke :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<dz0ny> lara fak'in gut
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ali pa lara gut fak ! :)
<Aseq> Kaj je s temi cookie obvestili?
<Aseq> A to je kaka nova zakonodaja?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol :)
<sasa84> sam janica se je polepšala odkar ne smuča več :)
<dz0ny> http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57569944-75/bill-gates-not-satisfied-with-microsofts-innovations/
<CrazyLemon> Aseq jp..že neki časa
<frojnd> A ma kdo tle steam na ubuntuju?
<frojnd> Kak quick link, ko napise, da flash ni instaleran?
<dz0ny> !g linux install flash steam
<Seniorita> Flash player for Steam http://store.steampowered.com/gotflash
<dz0ny> err wrong
<dz0ny> !g reddit steam flash
<Seniorita> Steam deals: newest deals on Steam - Reddit http://www.reddit.com/r/steamdeals
<dz0ny> frojnd: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/864958451629025044/
<dz0ny> github je bil ne reddit, darn
<frojnd> tnx
<frojnd> Hm. Cudno pise, da je instalerano
<frojnd> v software centru
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: Dinamično ozadje Ubuntuja za telefone sedaj tudi na namizju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39708/#p39708
<frojnd> dz0ny: yeah, za popuste vem :) Prec ko je prsla najava, da je official za linux :)
<dz0ny> frojnd: mah jeznorita ne zna iskat po googlu :)
<CrazyLemon> frojnd
<CrazyLemon> ~/.steam/steam/ubuntu12_32/plugins$ ls
<CrazyLemon> libflashplayer.so
<CrazyLemon> v ta folder moraš dat libflashplayer.so
<CrazyLemon> pa točno določena različica mora bit
<CrazyLemon> če ne ne del
<CrazyLemon> a
<dz0ny> a gre kdo kakš špil tf2
<dz0ny> na en random server
 * CrazyLemon igra half life
<dz0ny> :) css pa nisi hotel?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sem kupu tudi css :)
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi zdownloadal
<CrazyLemon> čeprav mal čudno je
<CrazyLemon> ko sm začel downloadat je napisalo da imam že zdownloadano  2.4gb/4.4gb
<CrazyLemon> a si tf2 pa css delita engine?
<dz0ny> hal life sem nazadnje igral v tandemu pa ene 14 sem bil star ;)
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> v bistu je en engine
<dz0ny> pol pa content okol
<dz0ny> pa skripte za vsako igro posebi
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi bil v osnovni takrat ja :)
<CrazyLemon> zdj pa obujam spomine :D
<CrazyLemon> za 300MB je presneto ogromno vsebine :)
<dz0ny> se spomnim da je bla igrat takrat strašansko strašljiva
<dz0ny> sedaj mi je pa čist leva
<CrazyLemon> res je bila scary
<CrazyLemon> še posebi ko skočijo nate tiste pošasti ko jih najmanj pričakuješ
<frojnd> hja
<frojnd> treba bo mal mocnejso grafo nabavt :)
<frojnd> integrirana ni dovolj :P
<dz0ny> kaj igraš
<frojnd> ze pr TF2 morm resolucijo dol spustit
<dz0ny> če zmanjšaš stvari okoli podrobnosti, naj bi delalo tud na zelo starem
<frojnd> Native resolucija 1920x1200
<frojnd> pol morm pa spustit da me kr oci bolijo
<dz0ny> http://clugu.com/tf2mate/
<frojnd> :) poleg tega vse destajle na medium
<dz0ny> frojn ja ni ravno v tistem fora
<dz0ny> glajenje robov moraš izključit
<frojnd> Mam pa i5 2500
<dz0ny> joj to ti mora delat ok
<frojnd> glajenje robov pravis hm
<frojnd> in da bi delalo na native resoluciji?
<dz0ny> mhm
<frojnd> no da probam :)
<frojnd> Ocitno je ze po defaultu disablan
<CrazyLemon> frojnd integrirana je dovolj :)
<frojnd> bom probal z low na vseh nastavitvah
<frojnd> CrazyLemon: dovlj, da dela smooth? :)
<frojnd> sploh pr tf2 :D
<CrazyLemon> frojnd jp :)
<CrazyLemon> sam pač so fore ..AA definitivno off :)
<frojnd> ja ce je vse na low pol dela smooth tut na 1920x1200
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kakšen film predlagas?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne :D
<frojnd> ciscenje miske je tut pomagal :D
<frojnd> I kill more :D
<dz0ny> ln then
<frojnd> ln
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Težava z namestitvijo Unbuntu 12.10 poleg Windows XP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39709/#p39709
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-19
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1728-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1728-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težava z namestitvijo Unbuntu 12.10 poleg Windows XP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39710/#p39710
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Tadej> re
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<sasa84> elow lordi ;)
<sterna> ce nimam nc pametnga za povedat se ne pomen da me ni tle.
<sterna> hehe
<sasa84> živjo sterna :)))
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup
<sterna> rad mam crn humor, nism slabe vole :)
<sterna> zivjo
<dz0ny> hudo htc tablet with ubuntu
<zdobersek> prove it!
<dz0ny> just trolling
<dz0ny> mam cudn dan
<dz0ny> sudo reboot ocitno na mojmu pc-ju pomen dont turn on ever again
<dz0ny> napajalnik je ok, maticna pa ocitno ne wtf
<dz0ny> ma kdo kaksno idejo kako resetirat bios, baterijo sem ze dal stran
<dz0ny> hm zgleda da je bios corrupted, kako za vraga je to sploh mozno
<LorD_DDooM> A niti do BIOSa ne pride, se sploh ne zažene?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] HTC Making Ubuntu Tablet? Countdown Sync Fuels Speculation  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xLY2ZWpehag/htc-ubuntu-countdown-sync-fuels-tablet-speculation
<dz0ny> ne sploh se ne zažene, piska in utripajo lučke, pa manualu sodeč je bios fuč
<dz0ny> ma pa plata dual bios, tako da bi se morala rezerva zagnat
<dz0ny> pa se ne
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz moram na moji ročno nastavit drug BIOS
<LorD_DDooM> Ne vem če ga loada avtomatsko
<dz0ny> hm nikjer ni dokumentirano da moram kak jumper premikat
<CrazyLemon> žio sasa84
<dz0ny> zdej se bom lotil http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/33904-how-fix-dead-dual-bios-motherboard-if-flashing-failed.html
<dz0ny> sam ffs kako se lahko to zgodi če sploh nisem šaril bo biosu
<zdobersek> *** magic ***
<zdobersek> sasa84: gresil sem :/
<sasa84> zdobersek, spovej se, sin moj!
<zdobersek> sasa84: vceraj nisem ... no ... nisem ... pil kave ... sploh ...
<sasa84> khm
<zdobersek> danes je tudi ... prosim, brez pasu ... je tudi ... ne bom ...
<sasa84> zdobersek, sin moj, še večji greh je, če se po grehu ne pobereš... poglej juda iškarijota, ki se ej obesil, ko je izdal našega Gospoda
<sasa84> pokora: pristavi đezvico!
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst zdobersek ..in to na dan ko bo ubuntu predstavil tablico? not a coincidence!
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF9aGPa00uM
<sterna> with timestamps!
<Seniorita> Commute #3133 - YouTube
<sterna> mal pulz na 170 za ene 10 minut je bols od vsacga kofeta
<dz0ny> dark magic from outer space tale bios*
<dz0ny> sedaj kar dela
<dz0ny> also ssh root gesla prek mail, kjuča pa ne zna uvozit jao jao
<dz0ny> no sej od Odličen IT strokovnjak za sisteme Microsoft, ne pričakujem kaj dosti...
<Tadej> ppl a je dost posla za odklent zaklenjen pdf?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej niti ne..sam vpišeš pravo geslo pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny samooklicani strokovnjak? :)
<Tadej> kaj pa ce ne ves gesla?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a je kej boljs, ce je? :>
<zdobersek> s/je/ni?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'd say so.. vsaj se lahk hvališ s papirjem :D
<CrazyLemon> tko pa se hvališ s podpisom
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Tadej žal ne bi vedel..zihr je kaka bruteforce metoda :)
<zdobersek> evo primorce http://youtu.be/_l65DcUP_IA?t=22s
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol :)
<sasa84_> Tadej, jaz sem 1x mela en programčič za odklent
<sasa84_> pač... najdlo je geslo :)
<CrazyLemon> ne morem verjet..top gear pohvalu novega ceeda :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, pohvalil so tud dacio... don't bother :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..sam captain slow je pohvalu dacio
<sasa84> on je pa men fuul srči <3
<CrazyLemon> in po pravici povedano..če mi da kdo dacio dusterja 1.5dci ga bom z veseljem sprejel :D
<sasa84> a astone martine tud tko talajo? :P
<sasa84> lordi ;)
<sasa84> wb
<CrazyLemon> mm..vanquish..tega pa bi mel..tanovega :>
<sasa84> joj CrazyLemon ...ne govor
<sasa84> vzamem tud dbs al pa dbs9 :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..vanquish je lepši!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, da zastonj dobiš AM...in ti bi se kregu? :P
<CrazyLemon> http://www.astonmartin.com/cars/vanquish
<Seniorita> The New Aston Martin Vanquish
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..sprejel bi ga..prodal ter kupu vanquisha :P
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> ej, kakšno barvo bi zbral?
<CrazyLemon> modro..d0h
<CrazyLemon> oziroma odtenek modre :D
<sasa84> jst bi srebrno oz. tisto sivo... pa rdeče usnje not :P
<sasa84> al pa una rjavo-oranžna tud ni slaba barva
<sterna> jao keri cudaki
<sasa84> sterna, tko je :P
<sasa84> mi gledamo slikce astonov... ti pa biciklov in otrok :D
<sterna> ja sej
<sterna> cudaki!
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon dj poglej tole :D
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=CknpHpmIJtI
<Seniorita> Saturday Night Live New Tarantino Movie "DJesus Uncrossed" Kurt Kelly Voice Over Official Trailer - YouTube
<sterna> http://veb-company.si/thumbs/phpThumb.php?src=/uploads/gallery_pictures/7-NERO.jpg
<sterna> ta je lepsi k un aston martin :)
<sasa84> nou nou nou sterna :)
<sterna> valda da je halo
<sterna> pa se bl uporabn, loh das dva bidon holderja gor, vec prestav ma
<sterna> bolso balanco, lazje gume
<sterna> un verjetn itak sploh balance nima
<sterna> pa itak je karbonc, ce hoces bols k to mors kupt tesla sportsterja
<sterna> al roadsterja al kva je ze
<sasa84> aston ma tud karbonska vlakna
<sasa84> pa na tvojem sam 1 konj gon...pr astonu pa...ohoho :P
<sterna> ja sej
<sterna> potrata.
<sterna> vec kojnov, vec dreka!
<LorD_DDooM> Pa Å¡e v Å¡otor lahko gre! http://shidiot.org/ToddBike/images/BikeTent.jpg
<sasa84> aston ma 4 gume
<sterna> ok to je res
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, LOL... to pa je ljubezen :P
<sasa84> to se prav...s kolesarjem ni za hodt :\
<sterna> kasna izjava je pa to
<sterna> kako pa loh hodis s kolesarjem?
<sterna> s kolesarjem se _kolesari_
<sasa84> lol
<sterna> morm pa potrdit da kolesarke majo blazno ocarljive zadnjice
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko potrdim ^^
<sterna> pa men so v splosnem zelo vsec prepotena dekleta
<sterna> pic related: http://static.marela.si/users0/jure/TnkuDPUoCTzwjxrtofn_zrdTo94.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kul :D
<sasa84> a soseda avstrijc CrazyLemon ? :D
<sasa84> sosed*
<sasa84> lol...soseda :)
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> ej CrazyLemon dj poglej tole :D
<sasa84> mhm :D
<sterna> sasa84: evo kko je en kojn bols k pet miljonov: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF9aGPa00uM#t=13m15
<Seniorita> Commute #3133 - YouTube
<sterna> al pa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF9aGPa00uM#t=15m30
<Seniorita> Commute #3133 - YouTube
<sasa84> ah sterna ...
<sterna> what
<sterna> it's true
<sterna> http://static.neatorama.com/images/2006-07/good-morning-lemmings.jpg
<sterna> aston martin notwithstanding
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_4fXQcxFRs
<Seniorita> Ubuntu for tablets - Trailer - YouTube
<sterna> ej
<sterna> kje loh u evropi kupm dell sputnika
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h384z7Ph0gU
<Seniorita> Ubuntu for tablets - Full video - YouTube
<dz0ny> sterna: tam v objavi pravijo v italiji
<sterna> ja sam js bi url
<sterna> italija je tak povrsen naslov.
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> verjetno bo kaj tudi v slo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek boš lahk testiral ubuntu for tablets! :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dinamično ozadje Ubuntuja za telefone sedaj tudi na namizju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39711/#p39711
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu for Tablet Unveiled By Canonical, Nexus 7 Download Coming Thursday  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4aFZ-ZULxTQ/ubuntu-for-tablet-unveiled-by-canonical-nexus-7-download-coming-thursday
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Canonical Unveils New Ubuntu Tablet Interface  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/pnzsKOJVsp8/canonical-unveils-new-ubuntu-tablet.html
<zdobersek> rece Mark o Unityju, 'it's highly secure'
<zdobersek> watnow
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahko UI insecure? :)
<zdobersek> s tem, k posilja tvoje keystroke naokol.
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa če bi raje šel na recimo #windows trollat - tukaj te poznamo ;)
<zdobersek> Yet I troll not, for I'm telling the truth in its plain form.
<dz0ny> a so kaj pokazal tipkovnico
<dz0ny> to je najbolj pomembna stvar od vsega
<zdobersek> voice input
<dz0ny> .)
<CrazyLemon> sej imaš video..poglej ane :)
<dz0ny> ja v tistih 6 minutah je ni videti, lahko pa me izobražiš, če meniš da je
<CrazyLemon> seveda je prikazana tipkovnica :)
<dz0ny> namizna, on screen and touch capable I want
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/h384z7Ph0gU?t=4m36s
<Seniorita> Ubuntu for tablets - Full video - YouTube
<zdobersek> meeeh.
<dz0ny> to zgleda kot photoshop + after effects
<dz0ny> 22 a ne :) for real
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.solidshellsecurity.com/2013/02/18/0day-linuxcentos-sshd-spam-exploit-libkeyutils-so-1-9/
<Seniorita> 0day Linux/CentOS SSHd Spam Exploit — libkeyutils.so.1.9 | Security, Server Tweaking, IT Management Blog By SolidShellSecurity
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Gets New Quicklists Window Switching Feature [Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/p-enTN_2flA/unity-gets-new-quicklists-window.html
<CrazyLemon> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?271063-SSD-Write-Endurance-25nm-Vs-34nm
<CrazyLemon> zanimivi podatki
<Seniorita> SSD Write Endurance 25nm Vs 34nm
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a komu dela tf2?
<CrazyLemon> am..zakaj ne bi delal? :D
<R33D3M33R> meni pravi, da manjka ena datoteka
<R33D3M33R> materials/console/startup_loading.vtf
<CrazyLemon> katera?
<R33D3M33R> preveril sem integrity in je vse ok
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] The Official Ubuntu Tablet Videos  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/lfk9DXRzGjs/the-official-ubuntu-tablet-videos
<CrazyLemon> js nimam sploh mape console
<R33D3M33R> jaz tudi ne
<R33D3M33R> saj zato me zanima
<CrazyLemon> no počakaj da zalaufam
<CrazyLemon> this game is currently unavailable
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R> sicer je res, da imam symlinkan folder, samo prej je delalo
<CrazyLemon> DLada updatee
<R33D3M33R> no, ne vem, noče
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravi steam community? :)
<frojnd> da je kr fajn :)
<CrazyLemon> no meni se je tf2 pravkar uspešno posodobil ter zalaufal :)
<LorD_DDooM> Steam ima še zmeraj blazne probleme s symlinki, najbolj če še enkrat dljaš pa verifyjaš
<R33D3M33R> jah, če ne bi bilo par GB ... :)
<R33D3M33R> pol raje na update počakam
<LorD_DDooM> saj vse .gvf fajle pustiš notri, ne rabiš vsega dljat
<CrazyLemon> raje čakaš kak mesec dva kot pa zdownloadaš par GB? :D
<LorD_DDooM> oziroma zbrišeš samo tf folder in počakaš da ti resnyca
<LorD_DDooM> resynca
<R33D3M33R> posodobitve so kar redne
<R33D3M33R> ni mi jasno zakaj je preveritev bila ok
<R33D3M33R> a uporablja kdo e-davke z openjdk?
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: lol, če želiš živčni zlom dobit
<dz0ny> ne moreš podpisovat
<R33D3M33R> sem ugotovil :)
<R33D3M33R> in kaj mi preostane?
<dz0ny> virtualka win xp/7
<dz0ny> lahko se greš tudi z demo virtualkami od $m
<R33D3M33R> torej so pravzaprav nateguni, ker Linuxa ne podpirajo
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Introducing the Best Way to Read @omgubuntu on the Go  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/INAbZr6jis8/omgubuntu-android-app-download
<dz0ny> mja Å¡e ff so komaj zrihtal da neka dela na win
<R33D3M33R> no, bom preizkusil ...
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> zdobersek, a si pil dons kavico?
<sterna> o
<zdobersek> sasa84: nisem :/
<sasa84> zdobersek, ?!
<sasa84> a si kej bolan???
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja, prehlajen sem bil
<zdobersek> no, sem se
<sasa84> hm...
<sasa84> sam jst pijem kavico tud če sm prehlajena ...
<zdobersek> ampak jutr bom ze dost dobr za en al pa tri kafeje
<sasa84> oh zdobersek <3
<sasa84> sem se že ustrašla, d je kej hujšga
<zdobersek> grlo sem mel enmal razpaljeno, pa nisem nc riskiru
<sasa84> aj biliv ju zdobersek maj boj
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWnmMF6Fm6g
<Seniorita> Živa skiing - YouTube
<sterna> zajeban ce mas tok mejhn smucisce.
<dz0ny> hm lahko ti dam malo snega, danes sem kidal en tak kup da bo prostor za novega
<sasa84> lol dz0ny ... jst tud včasih razmišlam, kam ga bom dala ta tedn :)))
<dz0ny> uf če bi ga kdo kupoval, kok bi bli to bogati €€€€€€€
<CrazyLemon> buhdej anny !
<CrazyLemon> (če so že vsi ostali tok nesramni in ne znajo pozdravit)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sterna> jsm prvi pozdravu kaj se rines.
<sterna> k sm slucajno lih takrat switchnu v ta window
<sterna> no, 6 minut pozneje.
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst bi tud dobila kej €, če bi npr. izvažala v katar ipd :P
<dz0ny> kakšni kitajci bi verjetno bolj kupoval, boxed snow with fresh air , neki v tem smislu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Težava z namestitvijo Unbuntu 12.10 poleg Windows XP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39712/#p39712
<dz0ny> \unrelated, movie crush http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anna_Kendrick
<dz0ny> ^^ would marry her, če bi bil za idejo poroke :)
<CrazyLemon> she's 'aight
<anny> čer!
<anny> pravkar sem sestavila omaro
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nekak tvojih let, malo prestara zame
<anny> kje ste tipi, ko vas rabim? ;)
<sterna> jsm pussy tko da
<sterna> sicer sm ze sestavlu neke omare, ampak sm najprej prebral navodila
<sterna> tko da evidently nism pravi moski
<anny> nisi!
<anny> ampak tudi jaz nisem ravno prava ženska
<anny> tale ubuntu kanal je precej svobodomiseln, kar se tiče spolnih...usmeritev :D
<sterna> ma to je itak internet
<sterna> mi itak vemo da si ti ogromn kosmat mornar
<sterna> there are no women here
<anny> aaaa....zato je toliko britvic v moji kopalnici!
<anny> vse jasno
<sterna> ne en jpg je kko zgledajo zenske
<anny> res, sem že pozabila
<anny> http://www.modelmayhem.com/po.php?thread_id=574486
<Seniorita> ModelMayhem.com - See Linux IS A HOTTIE.....
<sterna> ne najdem
<sterna> pac slikca je k po netu flirta en skinny nerd pa en huge mornar
<sterna> pa mornar igra zensko.
<anny> oho
<anny> kako se konča?
<sterna> se ne, sam pise "there are no women on the internet"
<sterna> dons sm eno fajn seksisticno vidu
<sterna> vagina jokes are old!
<sterna> period!
<anny> uf
<anny> zdaj bi dobil focen
<sterna> mhm
<anny> dva
<sterna> pa eno bedno o blondinkah, ampak kr lustno
<sterna> kako blondinka dobi marmelado?
<sterna> krof olupi.
<anny> poliže s prstom?
<anny> :))))
<anny> ojoj
<anny> nisem blond....več
<sterna> ne vem zakaj more bit blondinka sploh
<anny> ne tko ne tko
<sterna> k bi bil cist dobr joke tut brez blondinke
<anny> ker jih nerdi, geeki & co ne morejo dobit
<anny> pol pa zlobne Å¡ale Å¡irijo po netu
<sterna> mah
<anny> saj rjavolaska je zraven
<anny> da jazebe biondo
<sterna> js poznam par ful lustnih blondink, sam pol se pa zacnem pogovarjat z njimi in cist napacne ratajo
<sterna> no to itak prakticno vsi
<anny> slab vpliv maš
<anny> na ženske!
<sterna> ampak vse prjatlce k jih mam
<sterna> no, vse tri
<sterna> niso blond
<sterna> ma tut na moske
<sterna> ubistvu grem moskim se precej bl na zivce
<anny> bogi buci buc
<sterna> mislm da je to velik plus
<sterna> socialne interakcije mi ne grejo dobr
<sterna> in ker se me folk izogiba to sploh ni problem!
<anny> v čem je problem?
<anny> aha, ni problema
<sterna> ja nism bogi zarad tega
<sterna> je pa velik drugih stvari, ce kdo rab koga da bi se mu smilu
<anny> prej papež odstopi, preden moški prizna, da je bogi :)
<sterna> ne jsm kr bogi
<sterna> sodelovc je grdo padu s kolesom in mi je bad
<sterna> sicer mu nc ni, sam boli ga
<anny> :(
<sterna> je pa strgu ful dobro bundo
<sterna> pa hm
<anny> bolje bunda kot on
<sterna> probam se spomnt ce je se kej druzga groznga
<sterna> aja u maksimarketu nimajo vec dzabe susija
<sterna> ne vem a prepozn hodm kupt pa vse prodajo
<sterna> al so jih nehal delat
<sterna> uglavnm
<sterna> kr hudi problemi no
<sterna> ne vem ce se bom izvleku iz tega.
<anny> ja
<anny> porka, life sucks
<sterna> totally.
<sterna> life... don't talk to me about life.
<anny> malo refleksije ne Å¡kodi
<anny> tako
<sterna> je pa tut en plus u lajfu
<anny> vsako uro enkrat
<sterna> dobu sm RC elan smucke za tamalo
<sterna> en jih je stran metu
<anny> pffft
<sterna> hude so
<anny> ta stare!
<sterna> pomoje bo zmagala tour de france z njimi
<sterna> ja
<sterna> najbolse
<anny> pa te so legenda
<sterna> se pancarje ji morm dobit
<anny> bolj ko te nove kurb...karving
<sterna> zdej ma ene take uizi za mulce
<anny> iščeš nove
<sterna> pa ful kaze navdusenje
<sterna> a?
<sterna> ne nocm novih
<anny> ali stare?
<anny> sej nove Å¡e gor ne bi pasale
<sterna> jsm se na rc elan naucu smucat in ceprov je ful vec efforta
<sterna> je tut ful vec skilla
<sterna> pa manj poskodb.
<sterna> stare rc elan
<sterna> une z unim roza logotom
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWnmMF6Fm6g
<sterna> evo jo
<Seniorita> Živa skiing - YouTube
<anny> en mujo jih prodaja rabljene
<sterna> a velike?
<sterna> ful se jih prodaja po bolhi
<sterna> rc elank
<sterna> pa res za dzabe
<sterna> sam za mejhne mulce pa tezko dobis
<sterna> te so 105cm
<anny> iiii, kakšen cuker
<anny> http://davcna.com/84274107/TANDEM+D.P.M.+SERVIS+KOLES+IN+SMUCI+MLADJEN+PETROVIC+S.P
<Seniorita> TANDEM D.P.M. SERVIS KOLES IN SMUČI MLADJEN PETROVIĆ S.P. - imenik davčnih zavezancev za DDV
<anny> tale ima tastare stvari
<anny> ribez bo treba umaknit!
<sterna> o tega pa poznam
<sterna> ja sej mamo pod bajto vecji slope
<sterna> sam morm zmontirat video
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny prestara? dj nehi :D
<anny> no, k njemu pejt ali pa pokliči
<anny> ni da ni!
<anny> žoni je ageist! dejmo ga
<sterna> ja to je zdej k je se fazan.
<CrazyLemon> anny dej ga ti.. :>
<anny> kje živi?
<anny> fazan....ali bruc?
<sterna> ma ne vem
<sterna> skorc.
<sterna> mulo :)
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da živi v hiši :)
<CrazyLemon> daleč stran od civilizacije :D
<anny> zaprt s petimi mačkami in zakopan v goro stare odvečne, strašljive računalniške robe...
<anny> sive, ki jo obožuje sivo....
<CrazyLemon> mačke ne preživijo tam v njegovem kraju!
<CrazyLemon> cist hardcore!
<anny> kako da ne preživijo?
<anny> starih sivih miši od kompov je kolikor hočeš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39713/#p39713
<anny> za vse potrebne fazane in fantine
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=R5mMRiiCwak
<Seniorita> Bottom percussion PATAX. - YouTube
<sterna> a to so une riti
<sterna> mensezdi da je ze en pejstnu to
<anny> verjetno me ni bilo
<anny> druga z desne je fejst boga
<anny> to bi morala biti uvodna točka na Festivalu Ljubljana
<sterna> ma sam k glasbeno ni neki zlo
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8d1aQFglH8 dobra kompilacija
<sterna> ne maram gledat kko se folk pohabla
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/427359_612983462050077_1775643434_n.jpg je kr nice
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39714/#p39714
<dz0ny> sterna: niso tako kriza http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8d1aQFglH8#t=551s (ladja,poroka, golfist vsi brez pohabljanja)
<sterna> ma dobr no pac
<sterna> nesrece so
<sterna> they tend to hurt, too
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39715/#p39715
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39716/#p39716
<anny> ooo fak
<anny> mene boli že ko gledam
<sterna> empatija je zajebana stvar
<anny> prva nagrada gre unemu pri 3:55
<dz0ny> anny: tist je pure luck, da je živ ostal
<anny> ja...mislim, a folk kaj uporablja možgane ali ne
<CrazyLemon> če bi jih ne bi to počeli :>
<sterna> soon!
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-20
<sterna> ok youtube si bo vzel se 10 minut
<anny> ln
<sterna> srecno
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRgXnYJmxeI
<Seniorita> Snow at 120 fps - YouTube
<Sky[x]> lp
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1729-1: Firefox vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1729-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Težava z namestitvijo Unbuntu 12.10 poleg Windows XP  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39717/#p39717
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39718/#p39718
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> in prvo... živjo sterna  (da ne bo zamere) :D
<sterna> zase se brigi :)
<sterna> sorry, zlobn sm
<sterna> zivjo
<sterna> upam da uzivas u soncku
<zdobersek> kje je sonce?
<sterna> prblizn 1AU dalec prot centru sistema
<zdobersek> sasa84: I had them cofees!
<sasa84> sterna, :(
<zdobersek> vnasam v GPS ...
<sasa84> ooo priden zdobersek :)
<sterna> sasa84: no no
<sterna> sasa84: sej ni tko hudo
<sasa84> Å¡rmc :(
<sasa84> Å¡mrc
<sterna> bi ti skuhu kavo, pa nism se nikol nobene
<sterna> pa me je strah da ne bi cokolino ratal
<sterna> sasa84: a nimate soncka na notranskm
<sterna> sasa84: na en video da ti nau tok grozn
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRgXnYJmxeI
<Seniorita> Snow at 120 fps - YouTube
<sterna> kaj zdej a se morm sekirat zacet
<sasa84> grda sterna :(
<sterna> sorry
<sterna> s cim te loh razveselim?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Power Voice Recognition Demoed for Ubuntu [Video]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/n93hcXcZtwU/power-voice-recognition-demoed-for-ubuntu-video
<zdobersek> sasa84: demand the coffee!
<sterna> ja ce ne znam
<sterna> znam kaj js vem
<sterna> u voku skuhat por pa piscanca pa kikiriki pa sojino omako, pa je res dobr!
<zdobersek> poisc en avtomat, bo pomojem zadost.
<sterna> nism se vidu avtomata k bi piscanca u voku naredu
<zdobersek> za kavo.
<sterna> a misls da je kofe zadost
<zdobersek> za saso?
<sterna> se en rafaello
<sterna> bi mogu zravn prilozit
<zdobersek> ne bi blo slabo.
<sasa84> no sterna ... gto bi mogoče že šlo skoz
<sasa84> to*
<sasa84> vpraš zdobersek ...on pozna ključ do mojga srca :P
<sterna> ja sej js ne bi kljuca do tvojega srca, zgolj ne bi rad da se zarad moje zlobe slabo pocutis
<sasa84> si pa res biu zloben :(
<sasa84> zmer mi govoriš kao če tebe ni tuki...pol te pa prvega pozdravim, ti pa tko :(
<sasa84> Å¡mrc
<sterna> nah, sam hecu sm se
<sterna> ampak je blo zlobno, se opravicujem
<sasa84> no ok sterna ... ti odpuščam :P
<sasa84> tud če mi nis kave prnesu :D
<sterna> ce jo prodajajo u piksnah ti jo loh pustim pred vrati k bom naslednic sibal mim cerknce
<sterna> mensezdi da sm vidu enkrat neki podobnga
<sasa84> lol :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: si kdaj sama prazla kavna zrna?
<sasa84> sama ne...sm pa bla zravn :)
<sasa84> lepo diši :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39719/#p39719
 * CrazyLemon did that
<CrazyLemon> še mlinček smo meli za kavo :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www2.arnes.si/~osljbg2s/kd/predmeti/priprave12.jpg
<CrazyLemon> neki takega
<sasa84> uuuu
<sasa84> mi smo ga mel na Å¡trom :P
<sasa84> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTkaW8sfZQK8rL7twlsAhrMYjmF8jr_7vTaNbThOF9GeOUdPlJr
<sasa84> neki podobnga
<sasa84> ps: jutro CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> mi smo takega boscha tudi meli
<CrazyLemon> ampak ni to to
<CrazyLemon> tist ročni je bil bolši
<CrazyLemon> ps: žio!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ;)
 * sasa84 počoha CrazyLemon za ušesi
<dz0ny> http://www.google.com/glass/start/how-it-feels/
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86_TqlVQscQ Phoenix - Entertainment
<sasa84> dz0ny, kul tale glass :)
<dz0ny> mhm, bi mel :) Sem se prav nasmehnu ko je prikazano bajkanje po mestu, zihr bo sterna tester.
<zdobersek> vecji FOV, s'il vous plait.
<sasa84> haha, sterna bi skoz govoru "glass start recording"
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> od đonko the dz0ny ...ti boš vedu neki ;)
<sasa84> uf*
<sasa84> čak...pvt ^^
<aaljosa> kdo tu?
<aaljosa> me zanima ce kdo ve ce bo local IP vedno isti ko enablam hotspot
<aaljosa> sem prarkrat probal in je vedno isti
<aaljosa> 192.168.43.1
<aaljosa> in to je super
<aaljosa> samo me skrbi da se bo enkrat kr neki spremenil
<dz0ny> ja dhcp ponavadi glede na mac določi
<aaljosa> ja
<aaljosa> mene zanima local IP od telefona
<aaljosa> ki laufa hotspot
<aaljosa> da nebi menjal klase slucajno
<aaljosa> .1 predvidevam da bo vedno
<dz0ny> aja razumem, mislim da se da nastavit to, sem mislil da govoriš o klientih
<aaljosa> ja sem malo slabo napisaL :)
<aaljosa> aha
<aaljosa> ma ce se nic ne nastavlja...bo vedno isto al bo kaj na random metal vn
<aaljosa> sej sem probal ene 5x ze
<aaljosa> in resetirat in use
<aaljosa> in je vedno isti IP
<aaljosa> tako da to je super
<aaljosa> samo se bojim da bi kdaj menjal
<aaljosa> ker pol propade cel plan :D
<dz0ny> ne gateway ip naj bi ostal isti :)
<aaljosa> superb :D
<aaljosa> kje bi dobu kasno dokumentacijo na to temo
<aaljosa> ne vem niti kako iskat
<dz0ny> !g private network wikipedia
<Seniorita> Private network - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network
<dz0ny> maš rfcje na du kot vire
<dz0ny> dnu
<dz0ny> ping sasa84
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFsX2DHnNI4#t=15m10
<Seniorita> Commute #3135 - YouTube
<sterna> dobr da nism debel
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Oracle Releases Updates For Java 7 (JDK 7u15) and 6 (JDK 6u41), PPA Updated  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Z2SnQl7Qknc/oracle-releases-updates-for-java-7-jdk.html
<dz0ny> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/power-voice-recognition-demoed-for-ubuntu-video
<dz0ny> uporablja google engine
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl chopper is ready
<Seniorita> Helikopter je pripravljen
<CrazyLemon> !t en hr chopper is ready
<Seniorita> Helikopter je spreman
<CrazyLemon> interesting
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9-Te-DPbSE
<Seniorita> Get To The Chopper!!! - YouTube
<zdobersek> GET TO THE CHOPPA
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39720/#p39720
<zdobersek> 'You must be at least 18 years old and live in the U.S. to apply'
<zdobersek> Fuck you too.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Težave s posodobitvijo jedra in druge težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39721/#p39721
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Težave s posodobitvijo jedra in druge težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39722/#p39722
<sasa84> zdobersek, a za glass? :(
<zdobersek> aha.
<sasa84> dz0ny je zlat!
<sterna> jsm pa fluorescentno zelen
<sterna> and they still can't see me
<sterna> sasa84: az vidla kaj so mi nardil
<yang> CrazyLemon: dal nije Zrakomlat ?
<yang> Na Hrvaskem raje govorim Slovensko, drugace me zamenjajo za Srba
<sterna> a to je problem
<yang> So tok novih besed integriral noter, da ne razumem vec
<sterna> aja js razumem sam ne znam govort
<yang> no al pa tkoja
<sterna> nikol ne vem a je hladnjak al frizider
<yang> nas so ucil srbo-hrvascino
<yang> ki je v bistvu bla kaj vem 90% srbscina
<sterna> mhm
<yang> pa alan fordi pa razni stripi
<yang> iz tam ven smo se ucili
<sterna> ona su dvojica, a mi smo sami! ne srljaj u borbu gdje si brojcano slabiji!
<yang> hehe
<yang> ja dobri stosi in prevodi so bli
<yang> bolje se ga je bralo, kot slovensko izdajo
<CrazyLemon> yang ni :D
<CrazyLemon> in brez skrbi..ne bodo te zamenjali za srba :D
<yang> aja vem en stos
<sterna> js se nism mel slabe izkusnje na hrvaskem
<CrazyLemon> sm pa enkrat doživel nesramnega natakarja ko sem reku "hiljadu" in ne "tisuču".. :) k je tkoj reku da je "hiljadu" v srbiji in ne na hrvaškem
<sterna> dobr to ni nesramn
<CrazyLemon> je bil kr nesramn.. zelo prepotentno je vse skupaj reku
<yang> pride Srb v Hrvasko restavracijo in pravi kelner "Sta bi gost zelio naruciti ?" pa Pravi un "Prvo bi molim jednu juhu" "Nemamu juhe, dali moze Supica" Drugo "Dali moze jednu becku sniclu" "Nemoze, dali moze becki odrezak" pravi natakar
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<yang> potem pa pravi pravi kelner "sta bi gost zelio popiti" "Jednu turku kafu" "Dali moze kava ?" "A koju bi gospodin zelio salatu" pa pravi "Zelio bi jednu Sopbsku salatu, pa prijevodi to ako mozes "!#$%$REW !
<sasa84> sterna, kaj so ti nrdil?
<sterna> sasa84: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFsX2DHnNI4#t=15m10
<Seniorita> Commute #3135 - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] damirB: Re: Težave s posodobitvijo jedra in druge težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39723/#p39723
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Web of Trust  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39724/#p39724
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težave s posodobitvijo jedra in druge težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39725/#p39725
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_63y26l7qw&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Commercial: Volkswagen Beetle Convertible - Mask - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BDTB7SyCEAEZS2H.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39726/#p39726
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39727/#p39727
<sasa84> sori CrazyLemon ...sam tole je pa men top fotka fenruarja :P
<sasa84> http://todayilearned.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/the-real-reason-the-pope-quit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 haha..HUDA :D
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> a ni dobra? za crknt :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> tale je tudi huda https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-3dVgZU4KiE
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita> French company uses bouncing boobs to sell lingerie - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39728/#p39728
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39729/#p39729
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39730/#p39730
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39731/#p39731
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39732/#p39732
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39733/#p39733
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39734/#p39734
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Souporaba diska NTFS z linuxom Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39735/#p39735
<dz0ny> hm zakaj privzeta namestitev ubuntuja vedno naredi logični razdelek, ce bi bili 3 je fizicni ciato ok?
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zato ker ne preverja ali je primarni ali logični :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] Souporaba diska NTFS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39736/#p39736
<dz0ny> zdej si pa zakompliciral :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj to? :)
<dz0ny> both meni in njemu
<CrazyLemon> zakaj tebi in zakaj njemu :D
<dz0ny> primarni vs logicni jaz pa razmisljam o logicni in fizicni
<CrazyLemon> fizična particija?
<dz0ny> mhm, primarna bi bla prva al pa una z boot oznacena
<dz0ny> tako si jaz razlagam :)
<dz0ny> gee Sinatra, Carrierwave, Unicorn, Rack Rewrite, Fog, New Relic, Foreman, Passanger ruby crazines with names
<dz0ny> hm se blogat bom zacel
<CrazyLemon> ugh
<CrazyLemon> seriously
<dz0ny> :) enemu razlagam, kaj rabis ce zelis postavit ruby site :)
<dz0ny> pac z imena tezko sklepas kaj dela, razen da so igracke
<CrazyLemon> in zato potrebuješ blog? :D
<dz0ny> he ne sej tud na twitru lahko klobasam
<anny> noč, ponočnjaki!
<dz0ny> drugace sem ga mel, pa so mi vebino pokral
<dz0ny> eden je pa diplomo napisu
<CrazyLemon> kako lahko pokradeš nekaj kar je prostodostopno?
<CrazyLemon> buhdej ančka
<dz0ny> ja takrat se nisko googlal tako :)
<CrazyLemon> dve ančki.. why god..whyyyyyyyyy
<anny_> haha
<anny_> živjo druga...je že zbežala
<anny_> jst sem original ona je koooopija!
<LorD_DDooM> That's what she said!
<CrazyLemon> to vse pravijo :>
<dz0ny> hi anny
<dz0ny> http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/20/sony-ps4-event-livestream/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lepo od tebe!
<dz0ny> kaj
<CrazyLemon> da šeraš streame :)
<dz0ny> neki net steka nerazumno
<CrazyLemon> 240p ne Å¡teka :)
<dz0ny> sem ze v oostlu, ipad ne nalozi sploh
<dz0ny> postli*
<CrazyLemon> pol je edino prav da ti ne dela :>
<CrazyLemon> 8gb ram
<CrazyLemon> pc gpu
<CrazyLemon> pa x86 cpu
<CrazyLemon> dual shock zgleda k dual shock :)
<dz0ny> amd?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny niso povedali
<dz0ny> hm ker intel ma tun nek hidden procesor
<CrazyLemon> dual shock ima touchpad, 3.5mm jack ter senzorji
<dz0ny> kao naj bi bil za wi 8 pro rt pa ga niso izdal
<CrazyLemon> za 3d kamero
<CrazyLemon> oziroma neki v tem
<CrazyLemon> gddr5
<dz0ny> se selim za mizo
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> a ni bl pametno met laptop zravn postle
<CrazyLemon> kot ipad
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> al pa ce bi flash skensla ze enkrat :)
<dz0ny> nima nic proti tvojemu poracanju
<dz0ny> sam je tako kot bi ki nekdovse spoilerje za hl3 povedal
<CrazyLemon> niso spoilerji... to je live irc msging :>
<dz0ny> gee share button
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> ne mi rec da je ze konc
<CrazyLemon> matr kok obožujem ko je live stream in govori anglež/američan in ne tajvanc/korejc/w/e :D
<dz0ny> men ffs nic ne odpre
<dz0ny> This Channel Is Offline
<CrazyLemon> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/443086      ?
<Seniorita> USTREAM - You're On - Broadcast Live Streaming Video, Watch Online Events, Chat Live, send a Tweet, follow on Facebook, MySpace, record your Live Shows
<dz0ny> LOGINAT se moras
<dz0ny> kao ni za mladoletne
<CrazyLemon> js sm samo datum rojstva vpisal
<dz0ny> sam da ni balmerja pa sem hepi
<dz0ny> hm to pomeni da bo samo app store
<CrazyLemon> ni zvoka!
<dz0ny> no more blue rays
<dz0ny> blame flash
<dz0ny> ustream video streaming integrated
<dz0ny> huh that will be fun
<CrazyLemon> fckin ustream
<CrazyLemon> nč ne dela
<dz0ny> 8-core x86 processor, 8GB GDDR5
<dz0ny> huh ustreamu je crknu strežnik
<dz0ny> live stats padajo
<dz0ny> not good demo
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> fckin ustream
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> nč ne dela
<dz0ny> zdej dela btw
<CrazyLemon> ma ja..bomo videli kako dolgo :)
<Sky[x]> lp
<dz0ny> hi
<Sky[x]> 7h sen spal :)
<dz0ny> ker casovni pas pa si
<dz0ny> al is menjal dan za noc
<dz0ny> :)
<Sky[x]> zamenjal :)
<Sky[x]> pomankanje spanca ubistvu :)
<Sky[x]> kva vi kej?
<dz0ny> mah ps4 predstavitev gledam, bi moral pa spat
<dz0ny> tale demo je bad crysis copy
<CrazyLemon> orozje je fenomenalno :D
<Sky[x]> link ?
<dz0ny> http://www.ustream.tv/PlayStation
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-21
<dz0ny> revolution/hackers games
<CrazyLemon> kr dolg je tale event
<CrazyLemon> tale kot da govori o lost-u :)
<dz0ny> hm lasje so Å¡e vedno samo cloth animation, not impressed
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1730-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1730-1/
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa drugega naj bi bili?
<CrazyLemon> spet bo ustream padu dol
<dz0ny> lol color vibrator,
<dz0ny> hahahaha, 2years of research for this
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ? :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> matr kok obožujem ko je live stream in govori anglež/američan in ne tajvanc/korejc/w/e :
<CrazyLemon> ja..
 * CrazyLemon ne gleda več ustreama
<dz0ny> aja :)
<dz0ny> its fun
<CrazyLemon> buffering is no fun :)
<CrazyLemon> and on that bomb shell... its time to say good night :)
<dz0ny> @ProjectNatalie
<dz0ny> The best thing about the #ps4 reveal is all the humor people are finding in it.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ln
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] What To Expect from the Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/67-JW93C8f8/ubuntu-touch-developer-preview-coming-tomorrow-heres-why-you-shouldnt-get-too-excited
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1731-1: OpenStack Cinder vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1731-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Web of Trust  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39737/#p39737
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] damirB: Re: Težave s posodobitvijo jedra in druge težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39738/#p39738
<sasa84> juhuuu
 * sasa84 razmišlja, če bi pozdravila sterna 
<sterna> zivjo
<sasa84> živjo sterna :)
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek :))
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico
<sasa84> helouu lupastro ;)
<zdobersek> sasa84: ayo
<sasa84> elow žanko ;)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: Težava z tiskalnikom Konica Minolta 1600w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39739/#p39739
<CrazyLemon> http://hsmaker.com/harlemshake.asp?url=https://www.ubuntu.si
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija || Uradna spletna stran slovenske skupnosti Linux distribucije Ubuntu
<zdobersek> ...
<CrazyLemon> sovražim harlem shake..ampak tole je pretty kul
<zdobersek> boo hoo
<zdobersek> slabo narejeno v resnici ... stvari niso v skladu z beatom itd.
<CrazyLemon> si vidu kdaj kak harlem shake video? :)
<zdobersek> da.
<sterna> js sploh ne vem kaj to je
<sterna> and i'd be happy to keep it that way.
<CrazyLemon> sterna ne zelis vedet
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a so plesali v skladu z beatom? :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: vecinoma.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek link me
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGvnDoxV5HI
<Seniorita> T Pain Harlem Shake - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] Souporaba diska NTFS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39740/#p39740
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: NRPG RatioMaster v0.41 inštalacija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39741/#p39741
<sterna> http://www.lamebook.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/happy-valentines-day.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Močen (dober) program za arhiviranje (stiskanje-razširjanje)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39742/#p39742
<dz0ny> http://blogs.kde.org/2013/02/21/sony-pirates-kde-artwork
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] Souporaba diska NTFS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39743/#p39743
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] Souporaba diska NTFS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39744/#p39744
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Iščem "Power Archiver" za Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39745/#p39745
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] Souporaba diska NTFS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39746/#p39746
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: RSS Feed za Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39747/#p39747
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Močen (dober) program za arhiviranje (stiskanje-razširjanje)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39748/#p39748
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst.. a je vozilo spet na forumu :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Program za arhiviranje (stiskanje-razširjanje)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39748/#p39748
<zdobersek> ohjej! http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2013/02/kpk_leta_2011_prirejal_zaposlitvene_razpise.aspx
<Seniorita> KPK leta 2011 prirejal zaposlitvene razpise? - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> janša strikes back
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Program za arhiviranje (stiskanje-razširjanje)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39749/#p39749
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> "sej ce so oni po loh pa tut mi"
<sterna> "ja sam vi ste prvi!"
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] Souporaba diska NTFS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39750/#p39750
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kje pa ti vidiš vozilo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mah b-king je odpiral teme kot po tekočem traku :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] Souporaba diska NTFS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39751/#p39751
<zdobersek> sharing is caring!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: [rešeno] [12.10] Souporaba diska NTFS  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39752/#p39752
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: NRPG RatioMaster v0.41 inštalacija  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39753/#p39753
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Remote desktop in Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39754/#p39754
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Remote desktop in Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39755/#p39755
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1733-1: Ruby vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1733-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Remote desktop in Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39756/#p39756
<CrazyLemon> sneži ffs!
<CrazyLemon> alot!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: [12.10] Namestitev Ratiomaster v0.42  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39757/#p39757
<sterna> nah
<sterna> niti ne
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu GNOME Remix 13.04 Switches To Firefox And LibreOffice By Default, Replacing Epiphany, Abiword And Gnumeric  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9ceBUvXJrck/ubuntu-gnome-remix-1304-switches-to.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Pogled Ubunt-ja kot Windows  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39758/#p39758
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Nameščanje datoteke z končnico .jar  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39759/#p39759
 * CrazyLemon se prekriža
<zdobersek> https://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=54580
<Seniorita> Bug 54580 – Redirect error with FQDN and directory separation
<zdobersek> PHP coderz
<CrazyLemon> its a blizzard!
<dz0ny> haha, ^^ na se prekriža
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KdAZf-5Jn0
<Seniorita> Extent of Religious Benevolence - YouTube
<dz0ny> zdobersek: tisto je za apache coders, mi smo Å¡e vedno fcgi in tam se vse lepo poprav
<CrazyLemon> not really..
<CrazyLemon> ker ni kaj za popravit
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Nameščanje datoteke z končnico .jar  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39760/#p39760
<CrazyLemon> sam tip pač ne razume da je ubuntu.si enako ubuntu.si/
<CrazyLemon> v vsakem primeru je GET /
<dz0ny> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BDntHTcCEAAZ0eq.jpg:large
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu For Tablets Hands-On Videos  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/1H_hKw7H3NQ/ubuntu-for-tablets-hands-on-videos.html
<CrazyLemon> sux
<CrazyLemon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek try it!
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview Released, Available for Nexus Devices  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/--5DAhqsvgU/ubuntu-touch-developer-preview-released-available-for-nexus-devices
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Touch Developer Preview And Ubuntu SDK Released, Developers Can Now Flash Ubuntu On Nexus Devices  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/tU8FVKMjeac/ubuntu-touch-developer-preview-and.html
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Web of Trust  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39761/#p39761
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Na voljo so orodja za nalaganje Ubuntuja na telefone ter tablice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39762/#p39762
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] [How To] Install Ubuntu Touch Preview on Nexus Devices  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/x9gZ4pvjdxk/how-to-install-ubuntu-phone-tablet-preview-on-nexus-devices
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Program za arhiviranje (stiskanje-razširjanje)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39763/#p39763
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: RSS Feed za Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39764/#p39764
<zdobersek> http://commitlogsfromlastnight.com/
<Seniorita> Commit Logs From Last Night
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težave s posodobitvijo jedra in druge težave  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39765/#p39765
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.10] Težava z tiskalnikom Konica Minolta 1600w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39766/#p39766
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/xinobi/moullinex-darkest-night-xinobi #house
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, imam probleme s torrenti. Vsakič ko prižgem torrent, totalno zabije siolov modem in hitrost pade za kake 10x
<R33D3M33R> seveda tako ostane dokler ne resetiram modema
<R33D3M33R> odprl sem port 6881, ampak brez haska, v čem je trik?
<dz0ny> dht in Å¡tevilom povezav
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: pozabil si povedati ker program uporabljaš
<R33D3M33R> KTorrent
<zdobersek> I'll say it: karma.
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak ne razumem zakaj je modem tako občutljiv ...
<dz0ny> to pa ne poznam, uproablja libtorrent al kakšno svojo packarijo
<R33D3M33R> če router preživi
<R33D3M33R> uporablja libktorrent .)
<dz0ny> tranmsssion-qt
<dz0ny> :)
<R33D3M33R> povezav imam 134 max
<dz0ny> tranmssion namesti
<dz0ny> poglej če bo bolje
<zdobersek> pa k spovedi :>
<R33D3M33R> http://shrani.najdi.si/?2i/9Z/1C6YXtII/pirat.png
<dz0ny> transmission* jao
<R33D3M33R> ja, najbrž
<Seniorita> Shrani.si - Brezplačna spletna shramba za vaše slike - pirat.png
<R33D3M33R> no torej, zakaj bi bil recimo transmission boljši?
<zdobersek> vgrajen karma balance booster.
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: implementacija torrent protokola je boljša
<zdobersek> mkay, dost trolanja.
<R33D3M33R> no, to bi bil en razlog :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: guess what!
<dz0ny> pokuri malo resursov itd
<R33D3M33R> lahko bi ga preizkusil, če bo znal uvoziti torrente
<R33D3M33R> ampak kaj pa če mi bo tudi ta program zabil povezavo?
<R33D3M33R> ne vem kakšne nastavitve naj dam, da ne bo overloada
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: MediterraneanNight GTK3.6 Theme Pack Updated With 12 Color Variations, Other Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/M0l2jvCzXfs/mediterraneannight-gtk36-theme-pack.html
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: kakšno povezavo pa maš
<R33D3M33R> a bi pomagalo če na modemu izklopim uPnP?
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: ne še slabše
<dz0ny> a nisi rekel da maš ruter
<dz0ny> kako maš pa ti to povezano
<dz0ny> ali se je to sedaj začelo dodgajat?
<dz0ny> dogajat?
<R33D3M33R> router je wrt54gl
<R33D3M33R> in je vmesnik med modemom in računalnikom
<R33D3M33R> vse dela ok na routerju
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: pppoe na ruterju?
<R33D3M33R> povezava zmore tam 14 Mbps dokler ne vklopim torrenta
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: tako je
<R33D3M33R> potem pa crkne na pod 1 Mbps
<dz0ny> to bi moralo bp delat
<dz0ny> kaj imaš pa na wrt54gl
<dz0ny> ker software
<R33D3M33R> tomato
<R33D3M33R> mogoče bi moral še vrata za DHT odpreti na obeh?
<R33D3M33R> ker zdaj vidim da je to na 7881
<dz0ny> nekaj nizek port je za incoming
<dz0ny> maš kakšne udp limite
<dz0ny> ko zaženeš torrent glej statistiko na ruterju
<dz0ny> če začne zmanjkovat rama, cpu v višave je nekaj okoli ruterja
<dz0ny> drugače pa libktorrent jaz sumim
<R33D3M33R> na routerju je 15% porabljenega pomnilnika
<R33D3M33R> load je pa pod 20%
<dz0ny> maš siol tv?
<R33D3M33R> tudi
<dz0ny> preveri da nisi na trunk portu
<R33D3M33R_> heh, lol :)
<R33D3M33R_> nekaj sem spremenil pa me je vrglo dol
<R33D3M33R_> ok, začel sem downloadati en torrent z veliko seederji
<R33D3M33R_> hitrost je 100 kB/s in router se Å¡e pretegne ne :)
<dz0ny> tle ni problem hitros ampak število povezav ki jih mora ruter trackat v različnih stanjih
<R33D3M33R_> to razumem, ampak a je 130 prevelika Å¡tevilka?
<R33D3M33R_> to je skupno Å¡tevilo vseh povezav
<R33D3M33R_> recimo koliko imaš ti?
<dz0ny> 700+
<R33D3M33R_> lol
<dz0ny> pa po sliki sodeč jih ima 231 najmanj
<dz0ny> imaš*
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R_: 700+ brez torrenta
<R33D3M33R_> to ne more držati, ker je globalna omejitev povezav nastavljena na 134
<dz0ny> samo v dht omrežje sem priajvljen :)
<dz0ny> ja prenosov
<dz0ny> povezav z aktivnimi prenosi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek what
<R33D3M33R_> screen nastavitev: http://shrani.si/f/3s/kU/3w8Tj5bM/pirat2.png
 * CrazyLemon ima sam siolov modem pa nikol ni Å¡e dol padu zaradi torrentov
<CrazyLemon> verjetno zaradi nastavitev :)
<R33D3M33R_> no evo, to bi rad razčistil enkrat za vselej
<dz0ny> v tomato maš pod qous tracking povezav
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gonna need that +v
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek coz ?
<dz0ny> libk(rappy)torrent .)
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R_: nastavitve so ok
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: coz.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek your coz is just not good enough :>
<R33D3M33R_> dz0ny: in kaj lahko tu nastavim?
<zdobersek> zakaj blatis mojega bratranca?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek coz
<zdobersek> WAI
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R_: nic ne zgleda da lahko, a si preizkusil transmission?
<dz0ny> hehe http://screencloud.net/v/63uJ
<R33D3M33R_> sem namestil
<CrazyLemon> pirate!
<R33D3M33R_> bom pa potreboval en reboot routerja
<R33D3M33R_> brb
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si fixal plugin? :)
 * dz0ny takisto brb
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: guess what!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek what
<dz0ny> o kul http://screencloud.net/v/kIiu ethernet state
<CrazyLemon> fensi :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne.
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/nYdD tole sem pozabil mu pokazat, crawl DHT
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek there's your answer :)
<R33D3M33R_> neverjetno, ampak ne morem resetirati modema
<R33D3M33R_> ker se ne morem pvoezati nanj
<CrazyLemon> power off, power on
<CrazyLemon> :)
<R33D3M33R_> žal bo to no-go, ker ne morem fizično dostopat do njega
<GOST123> kriza
<GOST123> kriza
<CrazyLemon> a si ga resetiral :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1734-1: OpenStack Nova vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1734-1/
<dz0ny> hm, tile primorci so optimisti
<CrazyLemon> zakaj smo pa optimisti
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> so se odločil da ne bodo plužili sploh
<CrazyLemon> d0h.. če niso napovedali snega vsaj en teden prej da se organizirajo fantje.. pol itak da ne plužijo :)
<CrazyLemon> na obali ga je že najmanj 5cm na cesti
<CrazyLemon> in še bo celo noč padal :)
<dz0ny> :) haha no le ga je 25cm novozapadlega na 62cm osnove
<CrazyLemon> ti nisi na obali :)
<dz0ny> :)
<sterna> jsm pa padu s kolesom k nism vidu lukne pod snegom na cesti
<dz0ny> sam plužjo mi pa še kr primorci, čist neresni pa ta naš župan and co.
<sterna> ampak sm vedu da je tam tko da sm su pocas
<sterna> pa mi ni nc
<sterna> bom su jutr z bl borbenim biciklom
<dz0ny> maš tekaške smuči? to bi bl ql zgledalo :)
<sterna> sm mu lihkar nove gumice dal v bremze pa mal spice zategnu
<sterna> hm
<sterna> mam, sam tam k sm vcasih zivel
<sterna> pa ne grem zdej iskat
<sterna> tut nebi blo slabo jit pes v gojzarjih
<sterna> ene 2 uri bi rabu
<dz0ny> hl2 prihaja http://steamdb.info/app/813/ trenutno je v staging
<CrazyLemon> hl2 > hl
<lynxlynxlynx> cel hl2 al samo mp?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1735-1: OpenJDK vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1735-1/
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-22
<dz0ny> cel hl2 ker dm dejansko rabi pakete od hl2(artwork, sound...)
<dz0ny> lahko pa dejansko dajo samo mp ven, sam do celega hl2 porem ni vec dalec
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1736-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1736-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1737-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1737-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1738-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1738-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1739-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1739-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1740-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1740-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1741-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1741-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1742-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1742-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1743-1: Linux kernel (Quantal HWE) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1743-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1744-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1744-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1745-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1745-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: RSS Feed za Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39767/#p39767
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] majnk: Re: [12.10] Težava z tiskalnikom Konica Minolta 1600w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39768/#p39768
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.10] Težava z tiskalnikom Konica Minolta 1600w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39769/#p39769
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [12.10] Namestitev Ratiomaster v0.42  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39770/#p39770
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Izvršilna datoteka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39771/#p39771
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Izvršilna datoteka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39772/#p39772
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Samodejni zagon programa ob vklopu Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39773/#p39773
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] snowman66: Re: Remote desktop in Ubuntu 12.10  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39774/#p39774
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: Re: Samodejni zagon programa ob vklopu Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39775/#p39775
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Samodejni zagon programa ob vklopu Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39776/#p39776
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Preview Up & Running On Samsung Galaxy S III  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MwuT79E6M64/ubuntu-phone-up-running-on-samsung-galaxy-s3
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/znanstveniki-odkrili-zakaj-zenske-toliko-govorijo.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Znanstveniki odkrili, zakaj ženske toliko govorijo
<CrazyLemon> riiiight... vsega je kriv protein
<sterna> 24ur/ekskluziv/zanimivosti je worst of mankind
<CrazyLemon> to govoriš kot da 24ur/erotika/ je kaj bolše
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 24ur/* :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Odstranitev zaščite  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39777/#p39777
<dz0ny> haha, ^^
<dz0ny> crazylemon je imel prav it's vozilo like clone
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny told u :)
<Sky[x]> http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2013/02/the-reality-of-developers-life.html
<Sky[x]> lepa :D
<Seniorita> The Reality of Developer's Life | Java Code Geeks
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Izvršilna datoteka  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39778/#p39778
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: Odstranitev zaščite  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39779/#p39779
<miha685089> Dan
<miha685089> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha685089> Kaj novga banda? :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Odstranitev zaščite  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39780/#p39780
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Odstranitev zaščite  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39781/#p39781
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.10] Težava z tiskalnikom Konica Minolta 1600w  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39782/#p39782
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Dober Torrent odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39783/#p39783
<CrazyLemon> ne.. ni vozilo like clone
<CrazyLemon> its worse
<dz0ny> al pa prof da je kde confusing
<dz0ny> kdeubuntu ma svoj appstore app al privzetega uporablja?
<dz0ny> zgleda da ni dovolj jasno kje se appe dobi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Dober Torrent odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39784/#p39784
<dz0ny> takle mamo https://www.dropbox.com/s/udz985v3htrdpvj/2013-02-22%2014.33.26-1.JPG
<CrazyLemon> pri nas je pa že skoraj zginu :D
<CrazyLemon> samo Å¡e na strehah je..pa po gozdu :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Samodejni zagon programa ob vklopu Ubuntuja  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39785/#p39785
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Program za arhiviranje (stiskanje-razširjanje)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39786/#p39786
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Nameščanje datoteke z končnico .jar  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39787/#p39787
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a kej veš kolk ga je padlo v istri?
<lynxlynxlynx> ful bi šel z učke smučat
<CrazyLemon> lynx nazadnje ko sm gledal učko ga je bilo kar dosti
<CrazyLemon> to je bilo cca. slab teden nazaj
<CrazyLemon> sam kje se pa da smučat na učki?
<CrazyLemon> lynx ..ne zgleda obetavno za nedeljo http://prognoza.hr/tri_print.php?id=tri&param=Primorsko-goranska&code=Ucka_tunel
<Seniorita> Prognoza vremena za 3 dana
<lynxlynxlynx> tnx
<lynxlynxlynx> v ponedeljk gre povsod v maloro, se bo ful segrel
<CrazyLemon> evo Å¡e en uporaben link http://www.istramet.com/postaja/meteoroloska-postaja-ucka-poklon/
<lynxlynxlynx> tm očitno že prej
<Seniorita> Meteorološka postaja Učka, Poklon | IstraMet
<lynxlynxlynx> hah, un thumbnail od kamere daje vtis, da majo v opatiji napis kot v hollywoodu
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Odstranitev zaščite  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39788/#p39788
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Dober Torrent odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39789/#p39789
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Odstranitev zaščite  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39790/#p39790
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] sasa: Re: Dober Torrent odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39791/#p39791
<sasa84> ah ja...
<sasa84> AndChat|685089, miha?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Dober Torrent odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39792/#p39792
<dz0ny> sasa84: :) kratko in jedrnato
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: Odstranitev zaščite  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39793/#p39793
<sasa84> dz0ny, ti si bil malo daljši :D
<dz0ny> Mah ja, da ne bo rekel da smo sam grumpy tam gor na unmu forumu...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Odstranitev zaščite  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39794/#p39794
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Odstranitev zaščite  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39795/#p39795
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Flash Ubuntu Touch From Windows  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ZmFIrSawq24/how-to-flash-ubuntu-touch-from-windows.html
<AndChat|685089> Sasa seveda
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Odstranitev zaščite  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39796/#p39796
<CrazyLemon> spet sneži... ffs :)
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam ;)
<sasa84> čafči ;)
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Disable The GNOME Shell AppMenu While Retaining Its Functionality  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/e5gVyY9kxvU/how-to-disable-gnome-shell-appmenu.html
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: je na primorskem sploh obvezna zimska oprema?
<dz0ny> glede na to da primorci ne znajo plužit, verjetno je :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<CrazyLemon> če misliš s primorskem = obala
<dz0ny> openshot friki, zakaj mi ne dovoli izvoziti video v orginalni resoluciji ampak mi sili profile?
<dz0ny> eh ja kdenlive je isti, pa kaj res nobeden ne uporablja adobe zadev, ki to programira...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sej lahko določiš resolucijo za izvoz
<CrazyLemon> pod napredno
<dz0ny> tisto ze samo izvozit pa ne morem, ker od mene zahteva da dolocim profil
<dz0ny> dobesedno disabla save ce ne izberem
<dz0ny> na koncu sem z ffmpeg resil v 1min
<dz0ny> obrezal, skrajsal posnetek
<dz0ny> http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/windowsazuredata/thread/751c85c5-b3b5-43ba-9d5b-770472ad79e1 [azure] pozabili podaljšat cerfitikat, again
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-23
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: Re: RSS Feed za Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39797/#p39797
<CrazyLemon> 84.	ubuntu-slo.kupid.com	1	2,00	
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<lynxlynxlynx> referer?
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sterna> zivjo
<sasa84> o sterna
<CrazyLemon> lynx ja
<dz0ny> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ww4dno0cw8q33dp/2013-02-23%2014.14.52.jpg takle mamo
<sterna> uredu mate
<zdobersek> sup
<zdobersek> dz0ny: maste meter novga snega?
<dz0ny> vse skupaj ga je meter
<zdobersek> posteno.
<CrazyLemon> pri nas ga je bilo zjutraj ob 6ih 5cm.. ob 11ih 0cm :)
<dz0ny> mja zdej nas pa še strašijo z 40cm novega
<zdobersek> prepare your shovels
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Priročnik Kako začeti z Ubuntujem je na voljo tudi na Amazonu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39798/#p39798
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Dober Torrent odjemalec  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39799/#p39799
<sasa84> zz_dz0ny, a mate Å¡e plac za sneg? nam ga zmanjkuje :)
<sasa84> ene 70cm ga pa verjetno je al akj?
<zdobersek> spet ga kipa :/
<LorD_DDooM> Čet noč bo set 20-30 cm novega snega zapadlo :S
<LorD_DDooM> spet*
<zdobersek> se hujs, vse to bo treba skidat.
<frojnd_> Jah al kidat al pa sfrezat :)
<zdobersek> danes sem vidu eno razvajeno dete z neverjetno zalostnim frisom, ker je moral pucat dvorice s frezo
<zdobersek> jst bi bil izredno vesel, ce bi se lahko igral s frezo in ne lopato
<frojnd_> :D
<frojnd_> tja bi stopu do njega pa bi mu reku, da lahko zamenata igraci ;)
<sasa84> zdobersek, jst sem tud sam do lopate pršla :P
<sterna> evo
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/41972565
<Seniorita> Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Pečar Javor Lipoglav Grosuplje Rudnik Orle Vevče near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> po snegu
<frojnd_> Mah jaz sm pa snezenga robota delal na verandi
<frojnd_> evo: http://www.pohrani.com/f/2W/Sg/3h9fi6qr/snowrobot.gif
<sterna> cool
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: report for report
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek reporting for duty!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: y tu vidim, da igras cs:s?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek yes i have cs:s
<zdobersek> whatevah.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek is that all report you need? :)
<CrazyLemon> pfft.. end of suits :(
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/winter-gear.jpg
<sterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> manjkajo očala :)
<sterna> kako pa z očali mižikaš?
<sterna> mislm, kako avtomagicno sneg z njih pucas?
<CrazyLemon> tako da se pelješ hitreje..kako le :D
<sterna> to nc ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> al pa folija ;)
<sterna> ucer sm vidu enga s smucarskimi ocali
<sterna> on pa mene ni :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: RSS Feed za Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39800/#p39800
<sterna> o
<anny> sneeeg je, glej zunaj sneeeeg je....morda se spomniš še enkrat nameee!
<sterna> hm
<sterna> lepo je ja
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYSPSf2_pdY
<Seniorita> Weekend Ride - YouTube
<anny> čer
<anny> nekam tiho je tukaj
<sterna> ja sej je vedno tak blazen mir pa tisina kadar snezi
<anny> sterna, maš zimske gume na kolesu?
<sterna> tut ja
<anny> ketne?
<sterna> ne
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHulaVPhXu4
<Seniorita> Winter Manoeuvring - YouTube
<sterna> sam dobre gume
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/winter-gear.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/moar-snow-javor-summit.jpg
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/moar-snow-javor-2m.jpg
<anny> pešec bejž!
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> ma js nism jezn na pesce
<sterna> pa kolesarje
<sterna> se da vse zment
<sterna> avtomobilisti v avtomobilih so bl zagamani
<anny> kdo je ta kompanija, ki vozi skupaj
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsCChqeRPdQ
<Seniorita> And they'll call ME dangerous! - YouTube
<sterna> aja to je vcerisn critical mass
<sterna> https://www.facebook.com/events/549265915098409/
<Seniorita> Kritična masa | Facebook
<sterna> najprej nas je blo 7 al 8 se mi zdi
<sterna> nakonc pa 5
<anny> sta dva obležala v snegu?
<sterna> dva sta sla jest, en je su domov
<sterna> ena je pa kr zavila nekam
<sterna> pa neki je bla slabe volje
<CrazyLemon> ni sneg.. dež je YAY!
<sterna> nezadovoljna z organizacijo, oglasevanjem in izvedbo
<sterna> CrazyLemon: kje to
<sterna> da nau tle slucajn dez
<CrazyLemon> sterna na obali..končno :)
<sterna> jutr mamo sankanje.
<anny> to kul
<CrazyLemon> prej je bil sneg..okrog 7ih/8ih
<CrazyLemon> in zdj je dež
<anny> ampak jaz grem bolj počasi
<anny> v četrtek sem šla iz Črnuč v Dravlje...zlo počas
<sterna> ja sej ce nimas opreme niti ni pametno prehitro
<anny> imam zimske gume, ampak sem se letos že enkrat potolkla
<sterna> jsm tut ze parkrat padu
<sterna> ampak pri nizki hitrosti
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tyt3Mlu27N4
<Seniorita> Bravo Å tor - YouTube
<sterna> k se ne vid robov pod snegom
<CrazyLemon> anny sej ni panike..od ženske voznice se to pričakuje
<sterna> in ti gumo kr odpelje
<CrazyLemon> </troll> :>
<sterna> hm
<sterna> sm se prjel za penis, da sm preveru.
<CrazyLemon> sterna serious question..imaš izpit za avto?
<anny> ja, hvala!
<sterna> CrazyLemon: mam voznisko dovoljenje B in C ja, ce si to mislu
<anny> padec na videu je bil zelo blag...v bistvu si samo položil kolo v horizontalo
<sterna> CrazyLemon: mam tut GPL
<sterna> anny: ja, ene 3 km/h sm su
<anny> jaz sem zaružila pri 8 ali 9! :(
<sterna> au
<sterna> na komolce?
<anny> ja
<anny> na kolena
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> kolega je tut
<anny> ene par minut sem samo ležala od šoka
<anny> pol je en gospod uletu, če je vse v redu
<sterna> mene je tut en vprasu
<sterna> ne tle sicer
<anny> no viš
<anny> lepo
<sterna> ko sm na kaseljski padu v tork
<sterna> k so jo tko grdo razkopal
<sterna> pol je pa sneg pokril
<anny> in potem sem šla peš; naslednji dan pa je na točno istem mestu padla druga kolesarka točno pred mojim nosom
<sterna> anny: sodelovc je tut komolce potolku na ledu na kongresnem
<sterna> kje pa to?
<anny> jao
<sterna> pa strgu je ful drago bundo
<anny> bl star bl nor
<anny> nasproti Meka v Šiški, malo višje
<sterna> CrazyLemon: GPL as in glider pilot's license ne as in general public license
<sterna> anny: uh
<anny> tam, kjer so tiste visoke stolpnice na levi, če greš iz centra
<sterna> vem ja
<CrazyLemon> sterna that explains it :)
<sterna> explains what
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da govoriš o general public license :)
<sterna> ja sm zdele ugotovu da je to ubuntu kjer je kratica mal specificna
<sterna> CrazyLemon: sej avto zlo konzervativno vozm
<CrazyLemon> sterna preseneča me da ga sploh :)
<anny> you better!
<sterna> dekleta se zlo rada z mano vozjo, fantje pa nc ne komentirajo
<sterna> jih moja voznja uspava
<sterna> pa moj zametn glas :)
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<anny> pa tvoje lepe učke!
<sterna> hm to pa ne vem ce mam lepe ucke
<sterna> premejhn sample
<anny> kako gre že tista o Marjotu Špinelu....ko je kkšno bjondasto pogledu :)
<anny> ku kšen pesnik :)
<sterna> aja to sm se naucu ja
<sterna> sam je kr nevarn jsm meu zasanjan pogled in sta dve napacni sosolki pristopili, una k sm bil vanjo zasanjan pa ne.
<CrazyLemon> očitno vendarle ni bil tako nevaren :))
<anny> haha
<sterna> ja sej takrat nism vedu da je aktualna doktrina pograbt vsako priloznost
<anny> če kdo ne zna, se lahko uči pri Sofii Loren
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v35s9RpRgg
<Seniorita> El Cid 1961 English (Part 11) - YouTube
<sterna> tko da sm vse priloznosti zamocu
<sterna> po drugi strani je pa totalno romanticno met sam enga partnerja
<sterna> glede na to da saint-saensa pa wagnerja pa lizsta poslusam mi je to verjetno usojeno
<anny> kaj pa ima saint saens z enim partnerjem?
<anny> on je men mal creepy
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AsD0FDLOKGA
<Seniorita> The Carnival of the Animals: The Aquarium - YouTube
<sterna> anny: ja ekscesno romanticn je
<sterna> sej je creepy ja
<sterna> sej so vsi ti
<sterna> v gimnaziji sm bil zlo podobn k una overly attached girlfriend
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaMcImrNnOQ
<Seniorita> Corpse Bride Piano Duet - YouTube
<sterna> uuu ta je tok lepa
<anny> bi se fajn zastopu s Timom Burtonom
<sterna> sva jo s suni ze spilala
<anny> In Heleno Bonham Carter
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> skoda k jo zazge nakonc sweney
<sterna> sweeney
<anny> ma z njo je tko kot s Seanom Beanom
<anny> vedno umre
<anny> no, v Les Miserables ne
<sterna> ful mi je vsec v king's speechu
<sterna> k igra tako pragmaticno zensko
<anny> no pa tam tudi ne...pa enkrat je počesana!
<anny> super igralka
<sterna> moja najljubsa igralka je po moje nicole kidman
<sterna> sploh odkar sm dogville gledu, tam se cist noro potrudi
<anny> s čim te je prepričala?
<anny> če bi glasovala, bi bil to Moulin Rouge
<anny> odločujoč film
<sterna> k je cel format tak gledaliski in res ni cist nc kar bi gradilo zgodbo razen obrazov
<anny> ja
<anny> vse so posneli na eni platformi
<sterna> no sej se vsi zlo potrudjo tam
<anny> lars von trier je en sicko
<sterna> totaln ja
<sterna> baje te dogma filme vedno snema na podlagi kaksne od svojih fobij
<sterna> k se zaveda da so cist iracionalne, ampak mu dajo ful idej
<sterna> pa gledu sm kako ga skritizirajo americani pa pol on rece nazaj da itak americani svojo kulturo nasilno izvazajo po celem svetu pa da se ji ne more izognt in da jo torej mora kritizirat, ampak da v tej trilogiji v resnici ne misl amerike specificno
<sterna> pa pol zakljuci
<sterna> "ich bin ein amerikan"
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CApovMdNxw8&list=PL3EA1E9255ABD7022
<Seniorita> Dogville (4/10) Movie CLIP - Grace at Work (2003) HD - YouTube
<anny> se ni dogma malo izpela?
<sterna> i guess
<sterna> mislm ne vem ce bi reku da se je izpela, sam nobenga res dobrga filma ni blo ze neki casa, k bi crpal iz tega manifesta
<sterna> antichrist mi je bil cist fascinantn na enem meta nivoju, k nima zveze z dogmo
<anny> najbrž to pomeni, da se je zaključila
<sterna> sam mislm da tut brezveze pretirava v antikristu s krutostjo
<sterna> no al pa ne, kaj pa vem
<anny> nisem mogla gledati....i am pussy i guess
<sterna> js mam zlo angleski koncept zalosti
<sterna> sej je zoprn film
<sterna> mogoce je lih v tem hotu point postavt, ampak js nism zagovornik takih ekscesov
<sterna> od refna un valhalla rising je podobn
<anny> če bi imel film res kakšno zelo globoko sporočilo, bi mogoče pogledala...skozi prste
<anny> tega pa nisem gledala
<sterna> ja sej na en nacin ga ma, kot ena studija ekstremne zalosti pa zalovanja je
<anny> moram dati na must see seznam
<sterna> joj te morm opozorit da je tut zlo
<sterna> ekstremno nasilen no
<anny> ma...premalo za vse skupaj
<sterna> zlo vizualen je, pa na zlo razlicne nacine se ga lahko interpretira
<sterna> ampak je podobno nasilen k antichrist
<anny> super, to mi je vpeč
<sterna> ni sicer na tko intimnem nivoju
<anny> všeč
<anny> en dober je tudi the fountain
<sterna> pr antichristu je nasilje se tolk bolj bolece k je znotraj druzinske celice pa partnerskega odnosa
<sterna> tam tega ni, vec ti pa ne bom spoilal
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAuxryJ6pv8
<Seniorita> The Fountain [Trailer] HD 1080p - YouTube
<sterna> fountain mam na seznamu
<anny> hehe
<sterna> in na disku
<sterna> ampak mam prej se ceu kp enih za pogledat
<anny> ponavadi pogledam vsebino na wiki...tko da spoilerje že sama naredim
<CrazyLemon> who'd want to live forever :)
<sterna> suni zadne case vedno zaspi z otroci in pol se ne premakneva nikamor
<sterna> CrazyLemon: je kr dost norcov okol k jim je ideja vsec
<CrazyLemon> sterna dvomim da se ti norci zavedajo kaj to dejansko pomeni :)
<anny> simbolizem v tem filmu je močen za popiz...it
<anny> prvič ti ni nič jasno
<anny> drugič pa pove
<anny> povežeš skupaj
<sterna> taki so najbols
<sterna> k mors velikrat pogledat da skontas
<sterna> hehe
<anny> pa clint mansell je avtor glasbe
<anny> če kdo ne ve....
<sterna> isto k pr moon
<sterna> tam se je ful potrudu
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtCpttsZiys
<Seniorita> Clint Mansell - Welcome To Lunar Industries (Three Year Stretch) [Moon O.S.T.] - YouTube
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl5McGN2L-E
<Seniorita> Requiem For A Dream Lux Aeterna FULL ORCHESTRA - YouTube
<sterna> mhm, tut poznam
<anny> nekaj močnega je moral skadit...:)
<anny> ta slika od Moon je totalno hipnotična
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> a film si gledala?
<sterna> presenetljivo dobr scifi
<anny> ne spomnim se
<sterna> sam bell
<sterna> koncuje svojo triletno pogodbo na luni
<sterna> in pride do nesrece
<sterna> tam je oskrbnik na eni postaji za helij procesirat iz povrsinskih kamnin
<anny> Å¡e en ki gre na seznam
<anny> nope
<sterna> in pol se zgodba zlo lepo zaplete
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jorf-2o5YfU
<Seniorita> Solaris - Last Scene - YouTube
<anny> več jih je na gandži!
<sterna> hm o tarkovskem mam pa en hud dokumentarc nekje na towatch
<sterna> soljaris sm gledu ene desetkrat da sm vsaj prblizn posteku
<sterna> pa se prebrat sm mogu ful
<anny> jp
<anny> rekla bi, da ne delajo več tako dobrih filmov, a bi bilo slišat kot jamranje v domu upokojencev, kako je bilo včasih lepo
<sterna> ja sej jih zlo redko
<sterna> a gerry si gledala
<anny> eee...nope
<sterna> jsm su v kino in sm prvic v zivljenju vidu kako najstnice med predstavo zapuscajo dvorano :)
<sterna> sej je ze star
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> 2002 je
<sterna> ja
<sterna> ampak je hm
<sterna> ma ni tok dobr no k te res nori klasiki
<sterna> ampak redka moderna produkcija k ma isti ritem
<sterna> kokr recimo filmi tarkovskega
<sterna> aja pa od novih je se amm
<sterna> limits of control
<sterna> zelo nice
<anny> o creepy
<sterna> ok zdej se morva pa nehat pogovarjat ker se men film queue ful hitreje fila kokr ga js lahko praznim
<sterna> grem pogledat ce je kej za jest ostal
<anny> haha..dober tek!
<anny> malo za motivacijo
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnXB8Ntp0BE&NR=1&feature=endscreen
<Seniorita> Epic Win Compilation 2012 - Part 7 - HD - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> tisti tip k "riše".. car :)
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam gibčne punce :>
<sterna> da vidmo.
<sterna> hm
<sterna> ta k rise je slovenc se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lOhvS-xyrA
<Seniorita> What if wild animals ate fast food - YouTube
<sterna> http://blog.makezine.com/2007/01/26/janez-jevnikar-sprayman/
<Seniorita> MAKE | Janez Jevnikar – Sprayman
<anny> razen če ni kloniral od koga
<sterna> aja tle ni videota
<anny> ni tako težko
<sterna> ja ne sej po rokah vidm
<sterna> drugac velik folka tko rise
<sterna> tle je prsu enkrat k men da bi mel page
<sterna> sam kot vsi umetniki je bil broke js pa brez casa
<sterna> o lej spet un s silosom
<anny> tega pa ne morejo pozabiti!
<sterna> ta flexible lady thing sm pa gledu eno mongolko v kudu
<sterna> se je zverala zravn enih njihovih glasbenikov
<sterna> sam ni mela tok seksualne konotacije
<sterna> wagner guy je pa najbolsi
<sterna> ce bi znou se dopplerja kompenzirat bi bil pa res awesome
<sterna> napako sm naredu
<CrazyLemon> ni prva :)
<sterna> v temo k jo en najstnik bere sm pejstnu slikco kolesarskih nozic
<sterna> zdej me pa sprasuje za telefonsko :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<anny> haha
<anny> ta s silosom je pa pod fail in win istočasno
<sterna> ja sej je oboje
<anny> bi rekla da je win, glede na to da je ostal živ in brez praske
<CrazyLemon> indeed :)
<anny> če ga že trolamo
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q62_IaVvii4
<Seniorita> Titus the talking Maine coon cat and his favourite bush - YouTube
<sterna> to kako se je lotu podiranja je pa fail
<anny> no to je res fail
<sterna> suni vcasih dela rusitvene nacrte
<anny> osnovnošolska fizika pa to
<sterna> pa ful uziva
<anny> bo porušila hišo*
<sterna> ne arhitekt je
<sterna> part of the job i guess
<anny> saj to spada zraven
<sterna> nej bi gradbeni tehniki pa statiki to sicer
<anny> res je
<sterna> ampak deklica za vse ftw
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=gJs7KZD6Ib0
<Seniorita> Don't wake the baby! Min Pin guards baby. - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<anny> tale je tud dober!
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s8SU1mLhYU
<Seniorita> Max the Maine Coon Cat sings - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> bogi tamali sploh en ve kaj se dogaja
<CrazyLemon> kr ps mu cvili pa ga liže
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> jaz sem samo čakala, kdaj bo šavsnil roko
<sterna> da vidmo
#ubuntu-si 2013-02-24
<sterna> ta coon je pa k nasa Å¡pohi
<sterna> un titus se pa prov dere
<sterna> pr ns se tok derejo k se pretepajo k se gonjo
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<anny> ja, ko se gonijo je prav človeškemu podobno rjovenje
<sterna> kb se dojencki jokal ja
<sterna> u u dons sm sliku
<anny> da vidimo
<sterna> moment
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/doli-zeha-pri-maci.jpg
<anny> dooobra!
<anny> lol
<sterna> ta k zeha je sine od une zravn
<sterna> pa je od oktobra ze ful vecji od nje
<anny> mački so večji
<anny> pa ful sta lepi...se vidi da skrbite zanje
<sterna> umm :)
<sterna> mislm, za jest dobijo :)
<sterna> macko je nekdo septembra iz avta vrgu pa odpelu
<sterna> ponavad jih v gmajnice peljem
<sterna> pa nam je prejsnjo zimo najstarejsa umrla, tko da smo to pol kr obdrzal
<sterna> ampak ker je mela klamidijo je nismo mogl sterilizirat takoj
<sterna> po dveh tednih je bla pa ze breja
<sterna> no sej mogoce ze od prej
<anny> huh
<anny> bolj verjetno od prej
<sterna> uglavnem zdej mamo dve novi macki, ostale smo ze oddal
<sterna> to mamo pa enga sinkota
<anny> super
<anny> otroci so navdušeni?
<sterna> o ja
<anny> :)
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/maca-doli.jpg
<sterna> cak da najdem
<sterna> aha
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/save_me_from_my_savior.jpg
<sterna> to je una tastara k je umrla lansko zimo
<anny> ojej!
<sterna> kr oblezala je na travniku pod hiso
<anny> :(
<sterna> sej je bla 18 let stara
<anny> koliko je bila stara?
<anny> uf
<sterna> pa tut kr medical history
<anny> za mačko je to kot metuzalem
<sterna> no, 18 let so jo mel pr suni
<sterna> nasl so jo ob ljubljanici tko kot vse ostale
<sterna> pr ene 10 letih pazi to
<anny> http://www.psi-ha.si/index.php/novice/iz-sveta-mack/841-maja-starost
<Seniorita> Mačja starost
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/veterancat.jpg
<sterna> je enkrat krvau lulala pa smo jo pelal
<sterna> in je mela metek od zracne puske v mehurju
<anny> fak....
<sterna> pa za enga smo vedl, ga je mela pod kozo pod pazduho, pa je vet reku da se to ponavad kr pusti k je bl rizicno operirat
<anny> če ni bil globoko, potem že
<sterna> kr dost bolan je folk
<anny> če si zamisliš vse premaknjence in pozive h klanju...včasih je dovolj samo iskra pa cela fasada civilizacije odpade nekam
<anny> ravno prej sem se peljala z navijači Green Dragons skupaj na busu....povzetek petja oz. dretja bi šel nekako takole: nože, sekire, puši kurac, umrl je maribor, štajerci so pičkice
<sterna> o
<sterna> a si sla na rudnik
<anny>   ne iz centra v dravlje
<sterna> aha
<sterna> pred mano so se skipal s trojke na rudniku eni
<anny> no vidiš
<sterna> ko sm su od prababice cez orle
<anny> nepotrebno srečanje prve vrste
<sterna> pa so se drl isto temo
<anny> ojej...očitno so imeli zmenjeno
<anny> samo prav dobesedno "klali bomo Å¡tajerce...!" pa katera budala se je spomnila tega
<sterna> pa skoz grosuplje sm se pelu in vidu skupino skinov :)
<anny> uuuf
<sterna> ja ja tocno
<sterna> se spomnm refrena "in zdaj gremo s sekiro v roki poklali bomo stajerce"
<sterna> to so pel
<anny> točno to, ja
<anny> oni pa z nekimi noži
<anny> ala Å¡tajerska ikebana
<sterna> me zanima ce je glavni iniciator take subkulture res vrstniski pritisk al mora bit zadej tut ksno nasilje v druzini pa to
<anny> zanimivo vprašanje
<sterna> mel sm dva taka sosolca v srednji soli, pa nobenmu nista bla vsec
<sterna> enkrat sta se na enga mejhnga iz paralelke spravla pa so ga njegovi borilnih vescin vesci sosolci branil pa oba pretepl
<sterna> in k sta prsla v razred sta bla prov jezna
<sterna> ker so jima vsi rekl "prov vama je"
<sterna> ampak je kr pomagal
<anny> ma ja
<anny> petelinčka
<sterna> za eno leto sta si zapomnla da uresnici nimata zaledja
<anny> ko gre zares pa rep med noge
<sterna> sej pol se je en spet podebilil
<sterna> pa zganjal nasilje
<sterna> zdej je pa direktor :)
<anny> itak
<anny> psihopati pridejo ali v zapor ali na vodilna mesta
<anny> razlika je samo VIP in malo sreče
<sterna> ja neke bogate pa vplivne starse ma
<sterna> drugac bi bil world class loser
<anny> bogi zaposleni
<sterna> verjetno ja
<sterna> sicer je kao neka banka al kaj tko da pomoje so vajeni tega
<sterna> nism se vidu bancnega execa k nebi bil totaln asshole
<anny> lol
<anny> negativna selekcija
<sterna> mislm sej mogoce so
<sterna> aja no
<sterna> v nemciji sm ga vidu
<anny> to pa možno
<sterna> sam smo se sam par dni pogovarjal tko da ni cist zihr
<sterna> da je bil kul
<sterna> eni so koleriki pa so drugac cist uredu pol ko se jim udre pa joj
<sterna> tak je baje jankovic
<sterna> da ga ksna malenkost iz tira vrze in je pol kr vse narobe
<sterna> kao se do 25 centi bo zapadl
<anny> oo
<anny> grem pogledat, koliko kidanja me čaka :(
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRgXnYJmxeI
<Seniorita> Snow at 120 fps - YouTube
<sterna> men je fino k so pamzi cist navduseni
<anny> jutri jih spusti ven...zvečer bodo spali kot pobiti! :)
<sterna> ja sej so ze po kosilu dons
<sterna> kr padl
<anny> mhm
<sterna> sam dons je bla suni z njimi zuni tko da je ona tut
<sterna> omagala
<anny> sneg totalka zmatra
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> jsm po celem z biciklom gonu
<sterna> na sreco po pobocju na dol predvsem
<anny> hhhhhh
<sterna> sm tak domov prsu
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/winter-gear.jpg
<sterna> mi je kr s cevlov copatke odvihal
<anny> ni zime za eskime
<sterna> dobr je blo ja
<sterna> strava prav 3500 kalorij u treh urah
<anny> res? to je ful veliko!
<sterna> ja sej sm mel skos na 70% hrmax
<sterna> pa ful pocas sm se vozu
<anny> ko rudar
<sterna> mogu bi si plug narest za na bicikl
<sterna> pa se vozt po kolesarskih po mestu
<sterna> to bi ful slo enga cukra vn
<sterna> pa se normaln folk bi se loh vozu
<sterna> je blo kr naporn, se najbl tm k je gaz bla po gozdu nad urhom
<anny> zadnje čase ful plužijo po kolesarskih
<sterna> pol pa ce ne vozs cist po sred gazi pades dol
<sterna> ja zlo so pridni v primerjavi s prej
<sterna> ampak ga tut pihnejo vsake tok
<sterna> pa goro snega postavjo tko da ne mors mim
<anny> jap
<sterna> al pa ksn odsek pustijo zabasan
<anny> zaledenel triglav pa pojdi, kamor hočeš
<sterna> a tam si vidla kko so mi avti narobe prpelal
<sterna> kr po kolesarski
<anny> close call
<anny> miklošičeva?
<sterna> ne cak
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsCChqeRPdQ
<Seniorita> And they'll call ME dangerous! - YouTube
<sterna> tle amm
<sterna> ilirska od klinicnga gor
<sterna> prot centru
<sterna> prov kr gledu me je un iz kombijom pa kr ni mu blo jasn
<anny> tam so navajeni vozit kontra
<sterna> "kko kolesar, sej je zima, najbrz sm prevec spil"
<anny> hhhaaahaha!
<anny> narod se zelo veliko fura na biciklih
<sterna> kr ja
<anny> svojih in mestnih
<sterna> povsod jih vidm
<sterna> septembra nej bi permanentno zaprl slovensko
<anny> ravno včeraj en na pol zameten priplužil v celo na bavarcu
<sterna> tko da upam da bo pol ksn mal vecji push v to
<anny> komaj čakam"
<sterna> kolesarsko infrastrukturo
<anny> tam okrog policije je noro
<sterna> na trubarjevi?
<sterna> er
<sterna> trdinovi?
<sterna> k je una garazna hisa tut?
<anny> ne mimo avtobusne na slovenski dol od kavarne evropa do name
<sterna> aja tam je itak joke
<sterna> pobarvan plocnik itak ni kolesarska
<sterna> nerealno je od pescev prcakvat da bodo gledal pod noge
<anny> ma ne moreš verjet da kapsi ravno tam lovijo kolesarje
<sterna> mhm
<anny> saj pešci se nimajo kam umaknit
<sterna> al pa tam pod zeleznco pr dunajski
<anny> od stavbe do ceste je meter in pol pa še nadstrešek
<sterna> k folk z vilharjeve v center noce porabt 10 minut da bi okol prsu
<sterna> in jih ustavlajo
<anny> tam pa ne hodim
<sterna> moj kolega gre tam v pravo smer pa prav da so vsak drug dan
<anny> nujno bi morali uredit en prehod
<sterna> en cent na litr goriva bi mogl pobrat
<anny> za pešce tudi...tam je zelena jama pa situala pa tisti novi bloki...ful veliko naroda
<sterna> pa dajat za ureditev infrastrukture za promet k ni motorn
<sterna> pa bi mel v par letih vse zgrajen
<anny> hja, en cent je prekleto veliko za državo
<sterna> ma sej zdej se bo gorivo sam drazilo neki casa
<anny> počasi je treba upati, da jih bo v ureditev infrastrukture prisilio veliko število kolesarjev
<sterna> mhm, sam se bojim da bodo pocakal na veliko stevilo mrtvih
<anny> nafta itak da bo Å¡la samo gor
<anny> kolikor opažam v okolici, gredo vsi nazaj na drva in mečejo cisterne od kurilca ven
<sterna> hm sam to je v resnici precej bl umazan
<anny> res je
<anny> folk kuri iverke in staro pohištvo...ma vse kar najde
<sterna> tle pr nas je pol ulice na drva slo in se kr mocno pozna
<anny> spet bomo plačali kazen zaradi zraka
<sterna> js mam ene kul filtre
<sterna> mislm eno tako dihalno masko za na kolo
<anny> dobra bukova drva niso toliko Å¡kodljiva
<sterna> http://www.respro.com/products/urban-commuting/cycling/city_mask/
<Seniorita> Respro: Urban Commuting - Cycling - City Mask
<anny> tolk hudo je?
<sterna> ma ful je teh delcev
<sterna> ja ne vem kok je hudo v resnici k ni nobenih meritev
<anny> ojjeej, to se pa ustrašijo!
<sterna> se ja
<sterna> umikajo se :)
<anny> ena merilna naprava je v centru
<anny> pri Figovcu
<sterna> ja sam ta kurisca so ful lokalna stvar
<sterna> mislm majo majhen radij
<sterna> na kterga vplivajo
<anny> to je res
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> kaj js vem no, enkrat sm suni pomagu delat en research o avtocestah
<sterna> pa je blo par teh paperjov kaj vse v pluca dobis pa kok je nevarn
<anny> kolega razvaža kurilno olje, pa pravi, da imajo več kot 60% upad strank
<sterna> pa so drva kr ful
<anny> uf
<sterna> mislm ne drva sama od sebe
<anny> kaj je bilo najčistejše?
<sterna> ko jih kuris ne mors poskrbet niti za filtracijo niti za dobro izgorevanje
<sterna> pac nalozis na ogenj in to je to
<lynxlynxlynx> plin najbrž
<sterna> na pelete je velik bols
<sterna> ja plin pa nafta v peceh zlo dobr izgorevata
<sterna> no najbl ciste so toplotne crpalke
<sterna> od teh ogrevalnih
<lynxlynxlynx> pm so ful majhni, zato se ne bi zanašal na filtre
<anny> to ja
<sterna> tehnik
<anny> recimo Brazilci uporabljajo namesto nafte etanol
<sterna> ja iz soje
<anny> tisto pomoje tudi ni Å¡kodljivo
<sterna> no ja
<anny> sladkornega trsa
<sterna> ce dobr izgoreva je zlo mal
<lynxlynxlynx> in ja, če se ne bi javna uprava spet skor sesedla, bi že lani morali zaradi njih razglasit zasavje za degradirano območje
<sterna> uglavnem voda pa co2
<lynxlynxlynx> lj/mb sta tud precej slaba
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> najbolj cist zrak v sloveniji je na pagu :)
<anny> haha
<lynxlynxlynx> visoka smrtnost zarad teh stvari, ampak noben ne porajta
<anny> v kakšni zaprti jami
<anny> kaj pa geotermalna energija? imajo kakšne plane ali nič?
<sterna> se 10 giga!
<sterna> joj geotermalna je draga zabava
<sterna> k mors par sto metrov zvrtat
<sterna> pa pr nas je ful kompliciran papirje skup spravt
<sterna> ze za vrtine za vodno toplotno crpalko
<sterna> folk itak pol na crno nardi
<sterna> naceloma je za varovanje podtalnice to cist smiselno
<anny> hm
<sterna> da rabs dovoljenje za take vrtine
<sterna> ampak je itak tko da ga skor noben pol sploh ne pridobi
<anny> če se bo nafta ful dražila, bo treba razmišljati tudi v tej smeri
<anny> pri nas imamo na strehi sončne celice
<sterna> ma predvsem je ogromno potenciala v sloveniji v tem da se vse te stare bajte k so prakticno brez izolacije podre pa nardi sodobne
<sterna> tega je cist prevec
<sterna> ena prjatlca je zdej leseno pasivno hiso zgradila
<anny> boš podrl ja....v 70.80. se je vse zidalo malo levo, malo desno
<anny> lažje je dat 15 cm izolacije pa mir
<sterna> rab manj k 2kW za celo bajto ogrevat, une vakuumske cevi ma po celi juzni steni pa ogromen kotel
<anny> uf
<anny> kakšna kapaciteta?
<sterna> pa to samo par mesecev cez zimo
<sterna> ne vem pomoje 800l
<anny> gah
<anny> !
<sterna> vem da je vec k 500
<sterna> ma zlo lepo ma edin
<sterna> na zaplani je
<sterna> ful je strmo vse
<sterna> jsm pa se zmer 30 kil pretezk in zlomim bicikl ce tja gor gonm
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> ma pa optiko, kar je tut super
<sterna> ker js je v ljubljani nimam :)
<anny> kovačeva kobila je bosa, šlik šlak!
<anny> :)
<sterna> ma neresni so
<anny> kako so ji optiko gor potegnili?
<sterna> pol pa dva dni cakam za te youtube uploade :)
<sterna> ne vem tam kar je
<sterna> pomoje zato k je drnovsek bajto zgradil al kaj
<anny> drnovšek?
<sterna> ne vem zakaj bi drugac kr eno xy vas
<sterna> omrezili
<anny> evo, na isto idejo sva prišla
<anny> pri nas doma imajo tudi optiko pa je isto selo
<sterna> no sej mogoce je pa ksn direktor s telekoma tam
<sterna> doma
<anny> ne, ni tko
<sterna> hm ja sej tut evropa
<sterna> kr precej zmece za to
<sterna> za gradnjo takih reci
<sterna> sm vidu ene razpise
<anny> pr nas je bil foter župan in je rekel optiko ali pa ne boste dobili dovoljenja
<sterna> jao pametn zupan
<sterna> a ma se ksne brate
<anny> ja zlo
<anny> ne, samo eno sestro
<anny> ko so gradili vrtec, je od izvajalcev zahteval garancijo za vsako končano ploščo
<anny> oz. gradbeno fazo
<sterna> cudak
<sterna> a mu niso oblubl 10% od vsacga aneksa
<anny> nema pardona
<anny> ne
<anny> takrat je bil že v penziji
<sterna> k baje se tko dela ponavad
<anny> ne tukaj
<sterna> lepo
<anny> zdaj nečakinja hodi v vrtec in pravi, da je to ata zgradil :)
<sterna> sej zitni most si vidla ane
<sterna> k so si spomenike nardil gor
<anny> ja
<anny> budale
<sterna> "to je jankovic naredu"
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> hud je no
<anny> hribar bi se drugič vrgel v lublanco
<sterna> "lejte me kok sm dobr"
<sterna> sm razmislu da bi naredu nove plosce pa jih cez nalepu
<anny> i'm the air of this land, baby!
<anny> kje?
<sterna> na zitni most
<anny> na žitnem?
<sterna> ja
<anny> pazi
<sterna> "ta most sm js naredu nje"
<anny> uničuješ javno imovino
<sterna> sej neb noben opazu
<anny> bi bi
<anny> naslednji dan bi bilo v slovenskih novicah
<sterna> a to kdo bere?
<anny> Å¡ef kadrovske, kjer sem delala prakso
<anny> on je mel naročene slovenske novice...tko za h jutranji kavici, pa da ve, kaj se po svetu dogaja
<sterna> svasta
<sterna> pa zihr majo nago babo tut u ksnm vogalu
<anny> ma to je bil tako zabit primitivc, da ni za verjet
<anny> prišel na položaj po politični veji
<anny> za 3k plače
<sterna> o ja zdej se spomnim
<sterna> enga podobnga kalibra
<anny> pol se pa čudiš, če gre vse skupaj v k***c
<sterna> tut ful nagravzn tip
<sterna> mmm nove slusalke mam pa je cist huda muzika
<sterna> tubular bells sucem
<anny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdWhlo9b9zg
<Seniorita> Nightwish - Sleeping Sun (old sound, new video) - YouTube
<anny> jaz pa to poslušam
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3yMnNj6xJ8
<Seniorita> ABBA : Arrival ((Stereo)) - YouTube
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> hud helikopter majo :)
<anny> res
<anny> kvaliteta zvoka ni najboljša
<sterna> to zato k so svedi
<anny> sarah brightman ima zelo dobro priredbo
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5Hln2YJAUU
<Seniorita> Sarah Brightman-Arrival - lyrics - YouTube
<sterna> lyrics? :)
<sterna> oh.
<sterna> js mam rad zenske vokale k so ful bl custveno nabiti
<sterna> k kricijo :)
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI5pROyTwao
<Seniorita> Sarah Brightman Symphony in Vienna 720p HDTV x264 DTS lulz - YouTube
<anny> od 4:24 naprej
<sterna> cak ti poiscem kaj sm prej meu
<sterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iCaXTXf1Dw
<sterna> tole
<Seniorita> This is my life, SHIRLEY BASSEY - YouTube
<sterna> kr bolno dobr artikulira pr taki jakosti
<sterna> pr 2:30 nekje
<anny> tolk dobro, da je gay! :)
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u-7fibt4DU8
<Seniorita> Patti Smith ~ Privilege (Set Me Free) ~ Easter - YouTube
<sterna> woo koncal je
<sterna> 897 giga sm skopiru
<anny> no, zdaj gremo pa spat
<anny> jutri pa kidati!
<sterna> loh kr zacnes
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> po zaloski se ze vozjo plugi
<sterna> js morm se skonfigurirat neki po grem pa spat
<anny> pri nas pa še nič!
<anny> mislim, da ga je čez 30 cm
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> tle se kr mocno pada
<sterna> hm
<anny> lopata party! :)
<sterna> to je blo zgleda z drevesa
<sterna> ker zdej ne pada vec.
<anny> haha
<anny> grmo spat
<anny> ln
<sterna> http://i.eatliver.com/2013/10249.jpg
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> dz0ny, duša draga, še živi v dolini??
<sasa84> :))
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<sasa84> živjo sterna
<sasa84> za zdobersek grem pa kofe skuhat
<R33D3M33R> mene zanima če ima kdo nameščen XBMC
<R33D3M33R> in sicer če ga je namestil iz minimalnega installa
<frojnd_> Jaz imam xbmc namescen samo sem ga namestil "obicno" pacman -S xbmc
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: X rabiš zagnat preden zaženeš cbmc
<dz0ny> xbmc
<dz0ny> pa dropaš privilegije afkors :)
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu je tak, da sem namestil base system
<R33D3M33R> potem pa dodal nek butast ppa pa ni Å¡lo
<R33D3M33R> ker je tako v ppa kot tudi v glavnih repotih xbmc
<R33D3M33R> no, potem sem pa neumno pognal eno skripto za 12.10 :)
<R33D3M33R> nameščen pa imam 12.04 :)
<R33D3M33R> zdaj se pa obesi nekje pa nimam pojma v čem je problem
<dz0ny> sej je vseeno, vsi so buildani za X
<dz0ny> zaženi xbmc-standalone
<frojnd_> Jaz imam xbmc namescen samo sem ga namestil "obicno" pacman -S xbmc
<frojnd_> woops
<R33D3M33R> ja, ampak vsi ste namestili že na delujoč sistem
<dz0ny> loge maš v .xbmc mapi uproabnika na katerega dropaš privilegije
<R33D3M33R> jaz pa nimam nič gor razen teksotvnega sistema
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: base +x
<dz0ny> x rabiš v vsakem primeru
<R33D3M33R> ok, to sem namestil
<R33D3M33R> zdaj pa bi moral kao neki skript narediti ane?
<dz0ny> cak ti sheram neki
<dz0ny> v osnovi moraš tako
<dz0ny> štartaš
<dz0ny> x
<dz0ny> potem pa ko se x zaženeš v isti window poženeš xbmc
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/lightdm-login-chromeos/blob/master/etc/init/chromeos.conf
<R33D3M33R> ampak user je lahko poljuben ali mora nujno obstajati user xbmc?
<dz0ny> ne user je lahko poljuben
<dz0ny> https://github.com/dz0ny/lightdm-login-chromeos/blob/master/usr/sbin/chromeos-dm
<dz0ny> recimo jaz v zgornjem primeru if ! chromeos-dm vt8 :0 chronos /usr/sbin/chromeos-plain; then
<dz0ny> chromeos-dm je x wrapper zažene x, namesti namestive če jih ni
<dz0ny> potem štarat na F8 nov x strežnik
<dz0ny> dropa privilegije na useraj chronos
<dz0ny> userja*
<dz0ny> in požene pač en random program
<dz0ny> lahko je kar koli
<dz0ny> tud unity če ti paše
<R33D3M33R> bom preučil, hvala
<dz0ny> fora pri meni je da Å¡tarta Å¡e ene druge programe
<dz0ny> ti bi rabil samo upstart
<dz0ny> script
<dz0ny> exec startx&
<dz0ny> exec xbmc-standalone
<dz0ny> endscript
<R33D3M33R> aham
<dz0ny> ^^ pseudo koda, po spominu :)
<R33D3M33R> no, bom videl kako bo Å¡lo, ampak ni tako enostavno kot sem si mislil
<dz0ny> openelec ftw :)
<dz0ny> ali imaš kakšno specifično potrebo po ubuntu?
<R33D3M33R> ne, pač videl sem, da ima veliko podporo
<R33D3M33R> pa neke ppaje pa to
<R33D3M33R> ampak že vidim, da bodo problemi že z gonilniki
<dz0ny> openlec je stable bleeding edge, zažene se v par sekundah in dela :)
<dz0ny> na kaj pa nameščaš
<dz0ny> mislim hw, gledan
<dz0ny> gledano
<R33D3M33R> X2 4850e z HD 4350 ali 4550
<R33D3M33R> v glavnem nepodprto kartico
<R33D3M33R> za novejše distrote seveda
<dz0ny> genericoss pri openelec probi
<dz0ny> sem ravno zadnjč na en prenosnik nameščal
<dz0ny> kartica je bla ista
<dz0ny> samo proc je bil i3
<dz0ny> hd bleray dela bp
<R33D3M33R> gledam
<R33D3M33R> glede na to da nisem imel kaj izgubiti, ker sem tako ali tako že zbluzil sem sledil temu navodilu: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=116996
<Seniorita> Howto Install XBMC PVR Xvba for AMD/Nvidia/Intel GPUs
<R33D3M33R> dela super :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R kako delam long jumpe v HL? :)
<R33D3M33R> crouch+jump
<CrazyLemon> ty :)
<R33D3M33R> torej med tekom poklekneš in skočiš
<R33D3M33R> samo moraš imeti modul
<CrazyLemon> ja sej sm to že delal
<R33D3M33R> najbrž si v xenu?
<CrazyLemon> samo nism vedu da se to imenuje long jump
<CrazyLemon> sm ja
<R33D3M33R> no, ko sem jaz to prvič igral sem rabil par ur, da sem pogruntal
<R33D3M33R> preskočil sem hazard course
<CrazyLemon> ne Å¡tekam tega xena
<frojnd_> xen as in hypervisor?
<frojnd_> Sej takle mate pa kar pogosto v teh zimskih dneh oziroma noceh: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rPbll_6XAc
<Seniorita> Car Snowboarding in Ljubljana - SLOVENIJA - YouTube
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fvL2wBzUW4
<Seniorita> Živa smuča - YouTube
<frojnd_> :) super
<frojnd_> edin problem je pr tamalih, k ne poznajo strahu pol :P
<sterna> zakaj je pa to problem?
<frojnd_> no je al pa ni, ko gres na malo bolj strma pobocja si primoran (kot stars) da je tamal(a) na gumi
<sterna> kasni gumi? :)
<sterna> to je travnik za bajto
<gregsk> ojla folk, zbiram ideje za web apps na ubuntu server (home server)
<gregsk> kaka dobra reč :)
<frojnd_> sterna: vem, da je travnik :) v prihodnje, ce boste kaj sli na mal "vecje travnike" :)
<gregsk> matr, kaki travniki ...kaj mate to za en dialekt :P
<frojnd_> sterna: guma, ona vrv elasticna
<sterna> ne poznam tega v kontekstu smucanja
<frojnd_> sterna: sej ne vem kak se ji rece, sam na smuciscih vidim vcas starse pa otroke
<sterna> aja da so prvezani skp?
<frojnd_> ja pac tamau gre pred starsem pa so prvezani
<sterna> to uni k ne znajo smucat
<frojnd_> ja, k se se ucijo...
<sterna> ziva ma RC elan, ne pa neke te karvinge k se loh vsak skorc dela da zna smucat
<sterna> nc, bbl, grem jim zobe umit
<frojnd_> tyt
<dz0ny> R33D3M33R: aja, samo to potem lightdm uporabljaš
<dz0ny> jaz sem mislil da se hočeš ravno tega rešit
<frojnd_> sterna: a kaj transcodas original datoteko posneto z go pro predn nalozis na youtube al uljas vse nedotaknjeno?
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: pravzaprav mi je bilo vseeno kar bi uporabil
<R33D3M33R> samo da je enostavno
<dz0ny> tist je najblj izi potem ja :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor: Cool aplikacije za domači strežnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39801/#p39801
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: Re: Cool aplikacije za domači strežnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39802/#p39802
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor: Re: Cool aplikacije za domači strežnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39803/#p39803
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R potrebujemo nov subforum
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: Cool aplikacije za domači strežnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39804/#p39804
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: subforum? Cool zadeve subforum
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny neki bl generičnega.. tudi ne cool zadeve
<CrazyLemon> kot so rss reader za ubuntu recimo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker tole res nima smisla tko gont naprej.. sej kul če želi folk debatirat o SW.. sam trenutno nimajo kje.. kar me jezi :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Cool aplikacije za domači strežnik?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/39805/#p39805
<sterna> frojnd_: odvisn
<sterna> frojnd_: une kolesarske videote pogosto originale dajem gor, tole je pa itak s 5Dmk2 posnet
<zdobersek> lmao https://slo-tech.com/forum/t557933/p3930956#p3930956
<sterna> pa izbris so predlagal
<sterna> o
<anny> sneeg je, glej zunaj segec je!
<anny> čer
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fvL2wBzUW4
<Seniorita> Živa smuča - YouTube
<anny> Tina Maze bo imela podmladek
<sterna> mogoce ja ceprov kokr ma rada bicikle bo pomoje ksna triatlonka
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDQpu7fMWYc
<Seniorita> Živa Kolesari - YouTube
<sterna> nc, obveznosti
<sterna> bbl
<dz0ny> snowish http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/860748_10200632530166572_1774982026_o.jpg
<anny> dz0ny,  super fotke!
<dz0ny> tale http://screencloud.net/v/wr8k in tale https://www.dropbox.com/s/za4dwe08r0dvjuu/2013-02-23%2014.15.35.jpg za malce več perspektive
<dz0ny> 130cm snega drgač
<sasa84> Joi :-)
<sasa84> Sam mal sm vas prsla pozdravt :-)
<sasa84> Nocko :-)
<anny> jou, saša"
<sasa84> Oj anny
<anny> če mačk ni, miši norijo
<anny> sam tolk, da veš
<sasa84> Kaj? A vsi kidajo? :-)
<anny> :)
<anny> nooo
<anny> večina
<sasa84> Dzony zihr
<anny> pr nas 3 dedci, kidam pa jest
<anny> j*ebeš tako emancipacijo
<sasa84> Pr nas ga je kr okol metra vrjetn
<anny> uf
<sasa84> Tud pr nas jst dost kidam
<anny> danes je matija če ne veste
<anny> matija led razbija, če ga ni ga nareid
<anny> naredi
<sasa84> Led razbija baj:-)r
<sasa84> Baje
<anny> no...to so take ljudske
<sasa84> Jp
<sasa84> Sj vcasih drzijo
<anny> pač izpustiš fitnes in primeš lopato
<sasa84> Jst ne hodm nc tect odkar je sneg... 4 ure kidanja je zadost :-D
<anny> točno tako
<anny> jaz sem imela včeraj 3 ure kidanja in danes eno
<anny> včeraj so mi zvozili sneg in je bilo treba ledene plošče z lopato razbit
<sasa84> Uf
<anny> danes je bila milina
<sasa84> Sj jutr bo kao ok a he? K morm it na fax
<anny> med nami...pojdi kakšno uro prej
<sasa84> Ksn hud dez al pa sneg...:-S
<anny> ne bo lušno
<sasa84> Sj mislm it z vlakom
<anny> to pa ok
<anny> sam danes sem po mestu gazila do kolen
<anny> ni še veliko spluženega, sploh pločniki ne
<sasa84> Jst hodm kr z vlakom na fax, razn ce je kej spesl
<anny> ma ja, to je najboljša opcija
<sasa84> V berlinu sploh ne kidajo:-)
<sasa84> Zdj je mesecna 20€...cist đabe
<sasa84> Tok das za ene 2x v lj za benz
<anny> kul...cenejše kot avto in benz
<anny> delaš magisterij ali še študij?
<sasa84> Hodm ene 2x na tedn... In se mi bl splaca kupt mesecno kt pa sprot kupovat
<sasa84> Dr zdj delam
<anny> aha, kul
<sasa84> Ma ja... Zaenkrat sm kr zadovolna
<sasa84> Delam stvari k me zanimajo:-)
<anny> še veliko do konca? standardno vprašanje :)
<sasa84> Ok, so tud ksne take mn zanimive... Sam mal pozres;-)
<sasa84> Zdj sm 1. Letnik
<anny> velik je treba požret
<sasa84> Frisna :-D
<anny> saj bo
<anny> to je bolj trening koliko zdržiš
<sasa84> Sej krajnc me kr tera :-D
<anny> res? :)
<anny> nisem dobila takega občutka
<sasa84> Ma ja... Tipo je pecajzlast, kar mi je vsec... Pa skoz skrbi, d mal migam
<anny> liturgika
<sasa84> Sej, zto sem ga verjetno tud izbrala, k sva se ze pr diplomi ujela
<sasa84> Mhm, sveta veda :-P
<anny> mja
<anny> zdaj lahko obravnavaš obred posvetitve novega papeža, ko je stari zraven...zanimiv precendens
<sasa84> Sej ves kaksna je razlika med liturgisti pa teroristi? :-)
<anny> je ni
<sasa84> Papeza se je posveti... Razn ce nima skof.posvecenja... Ampak to majo skor usi kardinali, ce ne vsi
<sasa84> Med liturgisti pa teroristi je razlika... S teroristi se lohk vsaj pogajas :-D
<anny> po 2. vatikancu so malo sprostili uzde
<sasa84> Sam jih zdj spet mal zategujejo... Splih liturgija
<anny> se spomnim koširja z njegovim pontifexom maximusom
<sasa84> :-D
<anny> ja...Ratzi se je vrnil na stara pota
<sasa84> Oh borci... :-)
<anny> če bo novi drugačnega mišljenja, se zna lepo zakomplicirat
<sasa84> Se bojo ja tolk potrudl, da bo na tronu ratzingerjev alter ego :-)
<sasa84> Drgac navijam za filipinca al pa africana :-)
<anny> skoraj so se dali v Å¡panovijo z lefebvrovci
<sasa84> Evropejc na zadnem mestu
<anny> jest sem za afričana
<anny> kanadčan ima nekaj šans
<sasa84> Jst ne vem kwa z unmi lefebvroci tok norijo, k je masa se t najmanjs problem
<anny> hhahaha!
<sasa84> Ves kaj... Tale skupnost ma vec kt tretjino vseh bogoslovcev v franciji... In... Razumes a ne:-)
<anny> jih je pa 5 ali 10?
<anny> nisem na tekočem
<anny> al sta mogoče dva?
<sasa84> Enkrat mi je en govoru... Zdj pa ne vem al jih je blo 60?
<sasa84> Nek mam v spominu 60... Al bi blo tretjina od 60?
<anny> če jih je tolk je zelo veliko!
<sasa84> Sej zto se gre :-) z dvema se neb noben ukvarju :-)
<anny> http://storico.radiovaticana.va/slv/storico/2010-03/368201_cerkev_v_franciji_upad_duhovnih_poklicev_porast_stalnih_diakonov.html
<Seniorita> Cerkev v Franciji: upad duhovnih poklicev, porast stalnih diakonov
<anny> ta novica je sicer stara, trend pa je jasen
<sasa84> Bratovscina pija x.zlo cveti... Folk pa po statistikah ni naklonjen prejsnjemu obredu, sam dolocen procent pa hod a ne
<anny> lefebvrovci so opcija, s katero je treba resno računat...kot s pokoncilskimi duhovnimi gibanji
<anny> točno tako....tudi pri nas se nekaterim toži po latinskem obredju
<sasa84> Sam za vprasat se je kok bi blo, ce bi tem ljudem ponudil sedanji obred v lat., koral ipd... Ker to je pac po konstituciji a ne
<sasa84> Mogoce se locil neb :-)
<sasa84> Ok, duhovnik neb tok cajta pred stengami stal :-D
<anny> če spijo oz mislijo na nedeljsko južno...nebi ločili
<sasa84> Haha :-)
<anny> mogoče bi pomagalo, če bi mašo vodila Čepinova kot stalna diakonisa
<sasa84> Zdj pa draga moja anny... Sibam pancat :-)
<anny> ok
<sasa84> Haha. Cepinova :-D
<anny> lepo pančaj, lepo opravi na faksu
<sasa84> Lohk bi najdla ksno drugo:-P
<anny> samo predlog
<anny> če je dobra za vlado, zakaj ne bila za Cerkev?
<sasa84> Ok, cepinova bi lohk mela masazo med pridigo
<anny> na oltarju...blasphemy!
<sasa84> :|
<anny> spal pa ne bi noben
<sasa84> Haha :-)
<sasa84> Nc, lahkonocko pa lep dan jutr :-)
<sasa84> Papa
<anny> ln
<anny> če ima kdo kakšno idejo...kako odrežem .avi format? na začetku in koncu so reklame, pa bi jih rada odstranila
<dz0ny> anny: ffmpeg
<dz0ny> ffmpeg -ss 00:00:30 -t 00:00:10 -acodec copy -vcodec copy -i orginal.avi izhod.avi
<dz0ny> ss je kje začeti
<dz0ny> t koliko časa
<dz0ny> zgornje bi pomenilo pri 30 s izreži 10s
<dz0ny> kul je ker je izjemno hitro
<anny> kaj pa kakšen grafičen vmesnik?
<CrazyLemon> openshot
<CrazyLemon> pa imaš orodje za rezanje
<CrazyLemon> nato tisto kar si odrezala odstraniš
<CrazyLemon> ter shraniš fajl
<anny> ok
<CrazyLemon> sam klikaš :)
<anny> že nalagam
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: šuš, tist je crap
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kakor za koga ;)
<dz0ny> :) ne resno tisto jebeno advanced settings, pa profili mi je vzelo 20 min
<Tadej> crazylemon kaj je ze prsu tip gear vn?
<anny> okidoki sem odprla, samo še iščem opcijo za odrezat
<anny> misli da bo Å¡lo...jutri
<dz0ny> :), glavno da bo Å¡lo
<anny> danes je bilo dovolj vsega
<anny> ena baraba umazana nesramna sprdnjena me je pošpricala z brozgo do vratu!
<anny> dopoldan
<CrazyLemon> Tadej ne bi vedu :)
<CrazyLemon> anny amm
<CrazyLemon> sam škarje uporabiš
<CrazyLemon> daš posnetek v timeline
<CrazyLemon> in uporabiš škarje
<CrazyLemon> nato desni klik na tiste nove dele ter jih odstrnaiš
<CrazyLemon> ter premakneš posnetek na začetek
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<anny> hvala! :*
<CrazyLemon> Tadej ja je :)
<anny> kot rečeno sebom jutri ukvarjala s tem
<CrazyLemon> anny torej čez 21min? :D
<anny> jutri je jutri!
<anny> danes je bilo dovolj vsega
<CrazyLemon> <anny> ena baraba umazana nesramna sprdnjena me je pošpricala z brozgo do vratu!
<CrazyLemon> lol :p
<anny> zdej sem samo Å¡e za buljit v komp in pisat neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> brezplačen tuš si dobila? :)
<anny> ja, po čisto frišnih in lepo zlikanih hlačah in jopici, za nameček pa še po torbi s športno opremo
<CrazyLemon> a je bila luža/brozga na cesti pa nisi vidla? :)
<anny> nisem mislila, da bo letelo pet metrov v dolžino in dva v višino
<anny> itak se nimam kam umaknit, ker pločniki niso spluženi
<CrazyLemon> bužca .. a si vsaj prstka pokazala stricu? :))
<anny> sem mestna dama!
<CrazyLemon> haha :)
<anny> mi pokličemo policijo ali grozimo z odvetniki :)
<CrazyLemon> pol se ni za hecat s tabo :)
<anny> neeee, jaz sem zlo prijazno bitje
<CrazyLemon> bitje k grozi z odvetniki pod nobenim pogojem ni prijazno
<CrazyLemon> :>
<anny> hahah!
<anny> ta grožnja ni niti pol toliko nevarna, kot se sliši
<anny> če všteješ čas in učinkovitost naših sodišč
<CrazyLemon> lih to je ta grozljivi del
<CrazyLemon> (čas + učinkovitost sodišč) * odvetnik/h = pain in the arse
<anny> pain in the wallet!
<CrazyLemon> and when your wallet is empty its pain in the ass :D
<anny> true :)
<CrazyLemon> sad but true indeed :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtOQS4nzhd0
<Seniorita> Istrian Harlem Shake (multi generation) - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahahah
<CrazyLemon> lej duhovnika ter nuno
<CrazyLemon> uu.. podelitev oskarjev se je začela
<dz0ny> a ti to gledaš
<dz0ny> poročaj če bo kaj zanimivega
<dz0ny> jaz se z mejli ukvarjam
<dz0ny> ta sneg vse pokvar
<CrazyLemon> ne gledam Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če bi sploh začel
<dz0ny> sej se vse ve kdo bo kaj dobil
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-9vktI70iHc
<Seniorita> Firefox OS - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> matr keri grdi telefoni
<anny> les miserables in lincoln
<dz0ny> anny skepaj ga drugič
<anny> s kamnom v kepi!
<anny> fon je pač v mozila barvi
<anny> črn in temno moder bi bila čisto ok
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne argo ter life of pi? :)
<anny> pi je dolgočasen
<CrazyLemon> anny grdi so..pa čist vseen kakšne barve so :)
<anny> če bi bil kdo, bi bil to django
<anny> CrazyLemon, ne bit tolk žleht
<CrazyLemon> anny sej nisem..realen sem :9
<anny> mi daš fotko kakšenga lepega, kul fona
<CrazyLemon> anny z veseljem!
<anny> Samuel Jackson in DiCaprio bi morala oba odnest O-ja domov
<CrazyLemon> http://images.anandtech.com/doci/6754/HTC%20One_Silver_3V.jpg
<CrazyLemon> di caprio? v katerem filmu?
<anny> django
<CrazyLemon> aja pa res
 * dz0ny hates tiles, cut design an gestures heavy interface
<anny> ta htc je računalniški oni pa realna fotka
<CrazyLemon> je bil ok.. sam ni bil oscar material
<anny> prehuda za stare konzervativne tipe na akademiji
<CrazyLemon> anny http://cdn1.siol.net/sn/img/13/051/634969597085679926_htc2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ni računalniški..sam zgleda lepo :>
<dz0ny> kje so prozorni handheld internet devices
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. christoph waltz si zasluži oskarja.. edini iz djanga :)
<dz0ny> telefona/klici dela skoraj ne rabim
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj ti bodo prozorni :) Å¡e tko se komaj kaj vidi na soncu..ti bi pa Å¡e prozornega :)
<anny> to z zaslonom je res
<anny> moj fon je tastara nokia z akumulatorjem, ki drži en teden
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: google glass potem
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dvojna očala pa tudi ne bi mel :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a očala maš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jp
 * CrazyLemon true nerd
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> CR učenjak! :)
<anny> tudi anny ima očala!
<CrazyLemon> anny a sexy tajnica look očala ali hipster anny look očala?
<anny> tajnica varianta...taka fejst zastrašujoča
<CrazyLemon> pol si bl stroga učiteljca varianta k pa tajnica
<CrazyLemon> tajnica ni zastrašujoča :D
<anny> http://static6.depositphotos.com/1051128/604/i/950/depositphotos_6045939-Blond-teen-holding-eyeglasses.jpg
<anny> jaz sem
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..tale sploh ni zastrašujoča :>
<anny> če me pa vsi vikajo...pol že veš
<CrazyLemon> uhh
<CrazyLemon> naj Vam povem da oskarji se začnejo ob 1ih
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> hvala
<anny> jaz grem po še en čaj in v mižale
<CrazyLemon> js grem kr brez čaja spat
<CrazyLemon> ln!
<anny> tudi če katera pride z golimi joški ali kateri z odprtim šlicem ne bom gledala
<CrazyLemon> amm
<CrazyLemon> joški..kje?
<anny> haha
<anny> http://www.thefrisky.com/photos/the-best-boobs-at-the-oscars/boobs_022812_m/
<Seniorita> The Best Boobs At The 2012 Academy Awards
<anny> tko je bilo lani
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> in kera je pobrala nagrado za best boobs?
<dz0ny> sophia v. verjetno
<anny> žoni prec pritakne lonček! :)
<CrazyLemon> sophia vergara ima dobre joške ja..sam na oskarjih pa jih ni lih ne vem kok pokazala
<CrazyLemon> seleno gomez ko vidim tko "razgaljeno" se počutim k pedofil
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kot da je 13 stara
<anny> viola david ni Å¡voh
<anny> *davis
<CrazyLemon> felicity jones tudi ni..sam k nesramnica nč ne pokaže
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> nič.. good boobs to all of you
<CrazyLemon> ln
<anny> boobage je pa najboljša skovanka v angleščini! :)
<anny> lm
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a rtvslo to kaj prenaša, ziht veš
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HF-hoghtmSw If Puppies Could Vote: 2013 Oscars
<anny> cute!
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> LN
<anny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-17
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Need an Icon for Your Ubuntu Touch App? Help Is Available  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rOtAu4oqPc4/ubuntu-touch-icon-requests
<dz0ny_> dan
<dz0ny_> http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1y3gfp/ubuntu_and_mark_shuttleworth_set_an_open_source/cfh8t6a :d
<Pepelka> supercoolreddituser comments on Ubuntu and Mark Shuttleworth set an open source example this week
<Pepelka> »Linux needs a nice GUI for managing startup services and scripts, Sure i know how to create a service file and systemctl enable blah.service but i rea...«
<sasa84> elooow
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<zdobersek> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx in zdobersek the zdobbie
<sasa84> povej miške, si lepo pančal?
<sasa84> mišek*
<zdobersek> ... kter misek?
<sasa84> ja zdobersek, ti si moj mišek :P
<yang> spet zled
<sasa84> pr nas je par minut nazaj padal k pr norcih, Å¡e clo sodra je bla
<sasa84> sej temp. so pa visoke...tko d ne bo zmrzval :P
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 1.8°C @17.02.2014 9:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 94% Veter: severnik 3.2 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:47, Kulminacija: 11:18:12, Sončni zahod: 16:32:37
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 28min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme ljubljana
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 1°C @17.02.2014 9:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 95%  oblačno rahlo sneži
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:26, Kulminacija: 11:17:26, Sončni zahod: 16:31:26
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 28min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> sasa84: prehlajen sem :/
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<jablana> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 2.3°C @17.02.2014 9:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 93%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:34, Kulminacija: 11:17:16, Sončni zahod: 16:31:58
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 29min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> ha
<yang> pazi to zdej
<yang> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 15.9°C @17.02.2014 9:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 75% Veter: južni veter 6.3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:40, Kulminacija: 11:20:33, Sončni zahod: 16:35:25
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 29min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> heh
<dz0ny_> .vreme rateče
<jablana> ARSO: Rateče (864m): 0°C @17.02.2014 9:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 96%   močno sneži
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:07:21, Kulminacija: 11:20:36, Sončni zahod: 16:33:51
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 26min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> pri nas lije
<dz0ny_> dež
<yang> dzony a mate ze elejtriko internet v bajtu
<dz0ny_> kak teden
<dz0ny_> sam to je bl dela dve urci
<dz0ny_> poof
<dz0ny_> pa pol pride nazaj
<yang> mislim cunje vam se vojska pere
<dz0ny_> ne tist je blo par dni
<yang> a so kej zaprane ?
<dz0ny_> ne vem ce je dost folka nesel
<dz0ny_> k vecina je mela ze strom takrat
<dz0ny_> sam so zato da se ni preobremenil omrezja
<dz0ny_> pr nas kr vse dela
<dz0ny_> problem je daljnovod
<dz0ny_> k je prevec porabnikov
<dz0ny_> pa vcasih pol zmanjka al odklopjo al neki
<sasa84> ojjjooooj, bogi zdobersek
<sasa84> dz0ny_,dns bodo baje nek po deseti zvečer preklaplal
<dz0ny_> mhm sem prebral
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si dobila kak mail glede prevajanja?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma anketo glede prevajanja
<dz0ny_> ping
<jablana> dz0ny_: pong
<dz0ny_> k
<dz0ny_> spet odletu za par minut
<dz0ny_> ehh
<sasa84> jp CrazyLemon ... pa jst ne vem svojga admin gesla :P
<sasa84> andrejz me je dodal... jst pa vem sam svojga user in zgleda, d ni ist za seznam :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,d potrdim mail d gre naprej
<sasa84> pa Å¡e en se je par ur nazaj vpisu na seznam...in ne vme kok nej ga dodam :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 aja na mailing seznamu
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> vprašaj davida :)
<sasa84> sem sprašvala na #ubuntu če kdo kej ve pa...
<sasa84> david ma drug seznam
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> vprašaj na ubuntu-translators
<CrazyLemon> al pa kaj podobnega
<CrazyLemon> kjer ti dejansko lahko nekdo pomaga
<sasa84> sej to ej seznam na lists.ubuntu.com zto sm misnla, če bodo kej pomagal
<CrazyLemon> tudi ubuntu-locoteams bi ti mogoče znali pomagat okrog gesla
<dz0ny_> ubuntu suxs
 * dz0ny_ hides
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zato pa si na 14.04 ane :>
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny_> ja dekstop
<CrazyLemon> ja..ta je najbl pomemben ane
<dz0ny_> odvisn
<sasa84> drgač maš windows?
<sasa84> al OSX?
<dz0ny_> neither
<dz0ny_> linux fanboy
<sasa84> debian? :)
<dz0ny_> no win mam za par igrc
<sasa84> arch
<dz0ny_> arch ja
<dz0ny_> the sane OS
<sasa84> a je res tko dobr?
<dz0ny_> ja
<sasa84> pa gnome?
<dz0ny_> ne cli
<dz0ny_> :D
<sasa84> am...
<sasa84> ok :P
<sasa84> miško maš vrjetn kr odklopleno tam :P
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny_> linux fanboy <dz0ny_> no win mam za par igrc    ...such fanboy
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ja nujno zlo
<sasa84> boytoy :P
<sasa84> pa sej rabš win tud...tko pač je
<sasa84> jst nucam npr. za fon :D
<dz0ny_> sasa84: for what?
<dz0ny_> sync?
<sasa84> ne vem kaj sm zadnč rabla tisto program. opremo od sonya... nek ej blo
<CrazyLemon> no.. js sm uporabu odina na win7
 * CrazyLemon feels ashamed
<sasa84> repent!
<sasa84> repent and turn yourself from your idols!
<sasa84> tux is watching you!
<dz0ny_> yay http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/mopidy-soundcloud
<Pepelka> Ubuntu – Details of package mopidy-soundcloud in trusty
<Pepelka> »Mopidy extension for playing music from SoundCloud«
<sasa84> wow
<napsy> dan
<dz0ny_> https://noembed.com/i/http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/ab5xde9_460sa.gif
<napsy> shabaaang
<sasa84> oj napsy
<CrazyLemon> tadejc ! TG!
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo vidu unga korejca
<CrazyLemon> že dolgo ga ni bilo na kanalu
<dz0ny_> nope
<dz0ny_> ozenu verjetn
<CrazyLemon> mene je bl strah da ga niso poslali v severno korejo :p
<zdobersek> a un, unifdx?
<CrazyLemon> un ja
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx al kaj je že bil
<dz0ny_> a nista bla neka sosolca enkrat
<zdobersek> kdo?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: pa uni4dfx
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ nope
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi vedel vsaj :)
<CrazyLemon> kaka ideja za 'up vote' torej za +1
<CrazyLemon> prevod me zanima afkors
<dz0ny_> vseckam :>
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je že :)
<zdobersek> pluskam! ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol..všečkam predlog! :D
<CrazyLemon> sam kako bi to sklanjal? :D
<dz0ny_> všečkan, všečkati, všečkano...
<CrazyLemon> vprašam za pluskanje (?) :D
<CrazyLemon> množina me predvsem zanima..recimo '10 up votes' :)
<zdobersek> 10 pluskov?
<zdobersek> 10 pluskanj?
<dz0ny_> 10 všečkov
<dz0ny_> kakih pluskov
<dz0ny_> pujskov
<dz0ny_> všeč ti je ideja
<dz0ny_> ne more more ti bi plusk ideja
<dz0ny_> cmon
<dz0ny_> dej mal logike skupaj no
<CrazyLemon> [12:32:16] <dz0ny_> vseckam :>
<CrazyLemon> [12:32:35] <CrazyLemon> ne..to je že :)
<dz0ny_> ja in
<dz0ny_> a ne more bit isto?
<CrazyLemon> ne moreš imeti dvakrat všečkanje
<lynxlynxlynx> up vote = glasujem za
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa poenostaviš v: podpiram / ne podpiram
<CrazyLemon> torej 10 up votes bi bilo 10 glasov za .. to bi Å¡lo
<CrazyLemon> tnx lynx
<dz0ny_> kaj pa prevajaš?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ vanilla forums
<CrazyLemon> končno so odobrili slovenščino
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.04: Unity Gets New GTK3 CSS Themed Window Decorations, Other Changes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OJeMtmJWecI/ubuntu-1404-unity-gets-new-gtk3-css.html
<dz0ny_> u a pol bomo sli na vanilijo
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ^^
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ jah neki bomo mogli narest
<dz0ny_> a je blo spet kaj?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne.. sam je pa vprašanje časa :)
<CrazyLemon> madona ker naliv
<CrazyLemon> uu..toča
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 15.2°C @17.02.2014 12:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 75% Veter: južni veter 5.1 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:40, Kulminacija: 11:20:33, Sončni zahod: 16:35:25
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 29min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> ledeni dež spet
<dz0ny_> .vreme babnno polje
<dz0ny_> .vreme babno polje
<jablana> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 0.5°C @17.02.2014 12:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 94%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:34, Kulminacija: 11:17:16, Sončni zahod: 16:31:58
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 29min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<jablana> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 0.5°C @17.02.2014 12:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 94%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:34, Kulminacija: 11:17:16, Sončni zahod: 16:31:58
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 29min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jablana> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/439/909/128.gif
<CrazyLemon> aja..dvakrat si vreme napisal
<dz0ny_> ja
<dz0ny_> .pic weather is nice
<jablana> http://www.luxurytravel.com/img/destinations/lux_660x280_nice_coastline01.jpg
<dz0ny_> .pic sasa84
<dz0ny_> nopic
<jablana> http://www.meetzur.com/upload/fd7c97bd44ef7a7abd5a49abcb21aa87.jpg
<dz0ny_> haha
<chemist^> ola
<zdobersek> AHOY SAILOR
<idioterna> oy! who're you calling gay?
<chemist^> wtf ;D
<zdobersek> OI! WHO YEE LYIN' TO, YA GAY BASTARD
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu SDK To Improve Support For HTML5 App Development  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hI9SI7Zxbd0/ubuntu-html5-cordova-support
<sasa84> pic dz0ny_ ? :)
<sasa84> .pic dz0ny_
<jablana> https://2.gravatar.com/avatar/323d9760c0da4499ebbb9dd5ecba1bf6?d=https%3A%2F%2Fidenticons.github.com%2F1e92427e641054faf04605ba020f4b2d.png&r=x&s=140
<dz0ny_> sasa84: v slovenskih novicah sem
<sasa84> nimamo novic naročenih... a si tzud v e-obliki? :)
<dz0ny_> site
<sasa84> dz0ny_, "s krikom pregnal vlomilca" ? :)
<dz0ny_> ne uno o glasilcih
<dz0ny_> par dni staro
<dz0ny_> gasilcih
<sasa84> o gasilcih v BP?
<sasa84> morm mal pogledat
<sasa84> dz0ny_,naš rok je tud na sliki :)
<sasa84> rok - pred. rakovških gasilcev :)
<dz0ny_> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/sites/slovenskenovice.si/files/styles/s_610_x/public/2014/02/12/gasilci_loska_dolina.jpg?itok=e1TCfT_f
<sasa84> kje pa je dz0ny_ ? :)
<dz0ny_> vojaske hlace
<dz0ny_> pa ni me v obraz vidt :D
<sasa84> v vojaških sta dva...en obrnen prot kameri, drug pa gleda drig (dz0ny_ ?) :)
<sasa84> .pic CrazyLemon
<jablana> http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs10/i/2006/129/b/d/Stupid_Crazy_Lemon_by_la_bella_maria.jpg
<sasa84> hahahahahahahahahaha
<dz0ny_> un k gleda drog
<sasa84> "vidm" dz0ny_ :)
<sasa84> a dns mate kej snega? pr nas je dobra padala pa je vse belo :)
<sasa84> .pic zdobersek
<jablana> http://images.ak.instagram.com/profiles/profile_310382072_75sq_1361234667.jpg
<sasa84> uuu, auč!
<zdobersek> ne, nisem jst
<dz0ny_> haha
<dz0ny_> kao
<sasa84> zdobersek,ti si lepši
<zdobersek> mene ni sram pokazat trebusne misice
<sasa84> CrazyLemon je luškan na slikci
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ne ledeni dz skoz
<sasa84> .pic yang
<jablana> http://0.tqn.com/d/taoism/1/0/0/-/-/-/yinYang.gif
<dz0ny_> pr vas
<dz0ny_> ?
<dz0ny_> .pic sasa rakek
<jablana> http://www.vitra.si/index_datoteke/image730.png
<dz0ny_> .pic sasa rakek naked
<jablana> http://aukstuomene.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/dsc_0029.jpg
<idioterna> kr accurate
<dz0ny_> haha
<idioterna> .pic naked soseda od roka
<jablana> http://www.kinodvor.org/spored/arhiv-filmov/images/iman/getimageimage-id-2524_80536.jpg
<idioterna> tut kr uredu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ tvoj bratranec (predvidevam) je bil v slovenskih
<CrazyLemon> pero :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ne
<CrazyLemon> stric??
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> ne
<sasa84> hahaaaaaa :D
<sasa84> hude :)
<sasa84> idioterna,i'm black
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> once you go black
<sasa84> .pic CrazyLemon naked
<jablana> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9PpSsFDtG70/UEy4ZopSBAI/AAAAAAAABUs/A6gUw3oekT8/s1600/IMG_2716.JPG
<idioterna> you never go back
<idioterna> rs = 2Gm/c^2
<sasa84> .pic CrazyLemon bicycle
<jablana> http://rlv.zcache.com/crazy_lemon_eats_lemon_wrist_watch-r9192a4cd3a624fd98d481e786ca8f5c8_il3e4_8byvr_324.jpg
<idioterna> .pic leon stukelj jesse owens
<jablana> http://www.gymmedia.com/Leon-Stukelj/leon05.jpg
<idioterna> slabo.
<idioterna> .pic stukelj owens
<jablana> http://www.gymmedia.com/Leon-Stukelj/leon05.jpg
<dz0ny_> .pic leon stukelj jesse owens
<jablana> http://i.colnect.net/images/f/47/788/Leon--Scaron-tukelj---Z-Jesse-Owens-Berlin-1963-back.jpg
<sasa84> noup
<dz0ny_> .random je
<CrazyLemon> .pic potato cow hungry hippo
<jablana> http://bensburgerblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/img_3172.jpg
<idioterna> http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20131112/djvu_85867_janezp_-stukelj-owens-RGB.jpeg
<idioterna> ta je taprava
<sasa84> .pic CrazyLemon naked
<jablana> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-9PpSsFDtG70/UEy4ZopSBAI/AAAAAAAABUs/A6gUw3oekT8/s1600/IMG_2716.JPG
<sasa84> skoz te lake kaže :P
<CrazyLemon> madona je sasa84 vztrajna
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: moras enkrat poslat
<dz0ny_> da bo pol mir :)
<sasa84> ane!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ misliš da bo pol mir? pol se komaj težave začnejo
<sasa84> dz0ny_ mi je že pa nč ne tečnarm
<sasa84> zdej mi že sam govori, d je po cajtngih :D
<CrazyLemon> he's famous now
<sasa84> aj nouuuu!
<sasa84> uuu, lordija lohk Å¡e sprobamo
<sasa84> .pic LorD_DDooM
<jablana> http://a3.twimg.com/profile_images/66902071/steam-icon_copy_reasonably_small.png
<idioterna> ne pali
<sasa84> .pic LorD_DDooM naked
<jablana> http://l-userpic.livejournal.com/66142396/7463419
<idioterna> js sicer mam naked pic
<sasa84> uf, tole je šlo pa čez mejo
<idioterna> ampak ne vem ce je appropriate
<dz0ny_> k sreči je safe-search vključen
<sasa84> dz0ny_,brez slikc otrok :P
<sasa84> idioterna,pr teb smo vidl že kr video
<dz0ny_> sasa84: ti
<sasa84> much more interesting
<sasa84> dz0ny_,jaz?
<dz0ny_> ostali smo mizal
<sasa84> :o
<idioterna> trebusne misice pa tut loh pokazem
<idioterna> sam je glih tko sam za une z mocnim zelodcem
<idioterna> sasa84: ja sam slikca je bl umetniska
<LorD_DDooM> What is this I don't even
<idioterna> are you twelve?
<LorD_DDooM> I am twelver, Allah is the greatest
<idioterna> allah, hmm
<idioterna> that's the bloke that's moving in fred's house in summer?
<LorD_DDooM> Winter is coming
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/sunIsHir.png o/
<dz0ny_> pa sam jaz mislu da med hribi zivim
<zdobersek> fu
<CrazyLemon> povsod okrog so hribi..sam z ene strani je odprto
<CrazyLemon> sam js nimam pogleda na to stran :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Berny28: Re: Polnjenje baterije  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41455/#p41455
<sasa84> CrazyLemon,a si pr dz0ny_ ? sam ne vem kdo bi mel tako streho v BP :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ? zakaj bi bil pri dz0nyju?
<sasa84> grički okol in okol :P
<sasa84> in pol CrazyLemon kao na morju... jao jao
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 očitno še nisi bila na obali! :) priporočam ogled pirana pa strunjana pa mi povej a so grički al ne :)
<sasa84> seveda so... sam če neb blo strehe sosedove bajte, bi človk mislu, da si na jezerskem :P
<sasa84> sicer pa morm priznat, d bi mela tkoj hiško tam med KP in mejnim prehodom ??? (dragonja?)
<CrazyLemon> js ne bi :)
<CrazyLemon> All 978 Untranslated 538 Unreviewed 440
<CrazyLemon> še mal več kot pol
<idioterna> secovlje
<idioterna> dragonja je ful v notranjosti
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<idioterna> razn ce misls v kortah al kva so ze une rovte tam
<CrazyLemon> sečovlje pa dragonja je cca. 500m zračne razdalje.. če govorimo o MP :)
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> to je 20% drzave a ni
<CrazyLemon> skor
<sasa84> sej vse bliz vse tam :)
<CrazyLemon> ~17%
<CrazyLemon> Service unavailable
<CrazyLemon> meeh..transifex is the new launchpad
<yang> zanimiva beseda https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%C3%BCrokauffrau
<Pepelka> Bürokaufmann – Wikipedia
<yang> take besede prakticno ni v slovenscini
<yang> birojski prodajalec
<yang> oz tisti ki sklepa posel v biroju
<lynxlynxlynx> biro = pisarna
<yang> pisarniski prodajalec
<CrazyLemon> prodajalec pisarniških pripomočkov
<yang> ne to je recimo si agent v turisticni agenciji, prodajas recimo aranzmaje
<CrazyLemon> ta pa prodaja pisarne?
<yang> ne
<yang> ni to prodaja pisarniskih pripomockov
<yang> ampak "delavec, ki dela v biroju/pisarni"
<idioterna> prodajalec*
<yang> tisti ki nekaj prodaja tam
<CrazyLemon> torej ni pisarniski prodajalec ampak prodajalec v pisarni
<yang> po nase bi bilo prodajalec najblizje
<yang> prodajalec v pisarni ja
<yang> ni besede v slovenscini
<yang> za dobesedni prevod
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Ubuntu bo preklopil na systemd  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41456/#p41456
<dz0ny_> omg what a spinn
<CrazyLemon> kak spin
<dz0ny_>  Ta poteza morda pomeni, da so pri Ubuntuju spoznali, da je bolje, če se držijo večine. Če to drži, je to izjemno dobra novica tako za uporabnike kot tudi za razvijalce programov, saj fragmentacija slabi že tako majhen delež namiznih uporabnikov GNU/Linuxa, kot tudi povzroča nove hrošče, ki ji majhno število razvijalcev Ubuntuja pač ni kos.
<sasa84> a bo to res ful plus?
<dz0ny_> config format je bolj sane
<dz0ny_> socket activation tud
<dz0ny_> recmo da se en app zazene ko ga dejansko rabis
<dz0ny_> pa preko kernel cmdline lahko razlicen profile poganjas
<dz0ny_> emergency,recovery, brez fglrx, z fglrx itd
<CrazyLemon> torej.. to kar je nice ? :)
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> dost bl od upstart eventov
<dz0ny_> k so bli bl wtf
<CrazyLemon> em.. obstaja slovenski prevod za trolle ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<sasa84> http://www.val202.si/2013/11/anonimna-linija-za-bogate/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon*
<Pepelka> Anonimna linija za bogate – Val 202
<Pepelka> »Ker imate tudi bogati težave, Miha Šalehar vabi: “Odpiramo anonimno linijo za bogate. Vem, da imate tudi bogati probleme in dejansko smo mediji diskriminirali bogate, zato se vam na tem mestu opravičujem. Imamo klavirsko godbo in efekt, ki popači vaš glas, da vas kolegi iz Lions ali Rotary cluba ne bi prepoznali” “Ej Jon, tvoj [...]«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ha ha not ha at all
<zdobersek> np
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 200 nizov!
<sasa84> zdobersek,ampak prevod je res dober :P
<zdobersek1> sasa84: prevod cesa?
<zdobersek1> troll?
<zdobersek1> sasa84: se boljsi prevod sem danes naredu za 'like'! as in 'vseckat'!
<chemist^> ti si naredu ta prevod?
<chemist^> moral si na sazas patentirat, ze ki ga mediji tako zlorabljajo
<zdobersek1> sej nisem kapitalist, da bi sluzu od svoje ideje
<zdobersek1> in ne, nisem jst pogruntu 'vseckat'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bod silly
<CrazyLemon> predlagal si prevod za 'up vote' oziroma '+1'
<CrazyLemon> ne za like
<zdobersek> jst sem predlagu 'pluskat' namest 'vseckat'
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pluskam tvoj popravek!
<CrazyLemon> namest? ni Å¡lo za namest..ampak za popolnoma drug prevod :)
<CrazyLemon> katerega pol nisem uporabil :>
<zdobersek> ... minuskam tole
<CrazyLemon> no such thing!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si ze gledu house of cards?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek negative
<CrazyLemon> niti me ne mika kaj preveč
<CrazyLemon> no boobs
<CrazyLemon> čakam orange is the new black
<sasa84> oooo
<CrazyLemon> june 6th!
 * sasa84 pluska zdobersek 
<zdobersek> sasa84: pluskam tvoj plusek!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: yes boobs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek big boobs?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mara boobs
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i've seen those boobs
<CrazyLemon> she likes to show those boobs quite a lot
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: NOT HER SISTER'S EWWWW
<chemist^> nisi kapitalist ;D lol
<sasa84> dz0ny_,a čez 1 uro nama štroma zmanka?
<dz0ny_> sasa84: men so agregat prpelal
<dz0ny_> :D
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny_> ce ti ga ne zmanka so ga tud teb
<sasa84> a zarad kompa? :P
<dz0ny_> ne zajetje za vodo
<dz0ny_> pa gsm stolp
<sasa84> bla so ena obvestila, da bo od logatca do BP med 22h in polnočjo "šlus" :)
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> ce nis VIP
<idioterna> kako pa ugotovis ce si vcip
<sasa84> bom pa pol zvečer k teb pršla :P
<idioterna> vip
<sasa84> dz0ny_,a si predstavlaš, d pridem tko mal pred polnočjo k teb pa vašim rečem, da sem pršla sam zato, ker mate štrom :P
<dz0ny_> to je blo zdej tricky
<dz0ny_> you can't
<sasa84> do i need a boat?
<dz0ny_> :D
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny_> idioterna: na isti vod si k zlo pomembne stvari :>
<sasa84> v BP je to: mejni prehod, voda pa dz0ny_ :P
<dz0ny_> prikljucen
<dz0ny_> ne se prej
<dz0ny_> pudob
<sasa84> pudob?
<chemist^> fak
<chemist^> danes je umru moj trener atletike iz mladosti :/
 * chemist^ žaluje :(
<sasa84> sožalje chemist^
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PcsZ7FAlDg
<Pepelka> Free Refreshments Available - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://app.strava.com/activities/114039721«
<pitko> vecer
<dz0ny_> jebela cesta
<dz0ny_> ni interneta
<dz0ny_> zdej me edge spet resuje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ očitno nisi VIP :>
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> dz0ny_,Å¡trom pr nas je bek!
<sasa84> slabo urco ga ni blo
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-18
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu bo preklopil na systemd  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41457/#p41457
<yang> bravo tina, se zlata v veleslalomu !
<idioterna> ona je pa res bedna
<idioterna> sam za dnar se ji gre
<idioterna> sori mal morm slovenca spilat
<zdobersek> vse skomercializiran
<zdobersek> fujfej pa zlate kolajne
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. 100k bo dobila za zlati kolajni
<CrazyLemon> prekleta kapitalistka
<CrazyLemon> aaa ne
<CrazyLemon> sam 40k
<CrazyLemon> boga
<yang> cudaki
<yang> ce bi pa ostala brez kolajne bi jo pa tudi presinfal
<CrazyLemon> niti ne.. sej ni prvič brez kolajne
<CrazyLemon> do zdaj bi lahk imela vsaj 3! pa ima sam 2!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v bistvu 4
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek 4 je vsaj 3 a ni?
<CrazyLemon> 5 je tudi
<CrazyLemon> 6 tudi
<CrazyLemon> 7 prav tako
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne bluzi, dobr ves, da ni dosegla svojega maksimuma
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek right.. ker je vsega kriv trener ki je ni dobro pripravil ane?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne vem, trener je Italijan, za te si ti ekspert
<idioterna> jsm prebral da jo je trener dobr napicu da je tok sibala
<idioterna> and for a moment i wished it were true
<idioterna> sicer ne dvomim da se ma fino na olimpijskih igrah, tam je vedno velik spolnosti
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bil je italijan zdaj je Å¡vicar
<idioterna> ampak vecina mora abstinirat dokler ne odtekmuje
<idioterna> http://vimeo.com/84292161
<Pepelka> CIPke::: Flow Documentary (Trailer) on Vimeo
<Pepelka> »V okviru iniciative Č I P k e snemamo raziskovalni video dokumentarec Tok [Flow] o situaciji žensk, ki delujejo v znanstveno tehničnem kontekstu in intermedijski…«
<yang> mogoce se jakov fuck dobi kaksno kolajno
<dz0ny_> idioterna: a niso to pro feministke
<dz0ny_> well, I wish them luck
<Matthai> hoj, eno Linux vprašanje...
<Matthai> tole sem dobil po mailu
<Matthai> Pasivno sledim wlan-si (preko mejling liste), in sem naletel na to, da imamo v Sloveniji na voljo vec wifi "kanalov" kot linux kernel zazna. Bi bilo veliko vredno popraviti v linux kernel (v nek "registry") in tudi v wikipediji.
<Matthai> Za kernel je wlan-si najdel link kako gre postopek za taksno spremembo, nima pa volunterji ki se upa / ima casa tezit kernel ljudi. A bi kdo v / okoli Debian skupino lahko najdel resitev? A je se kak mejling listo kje naj povem naprej?
<napsy> a nima kernel mailing liste
<idioterna> dz0ny_: hm?
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj se za vsako programerko rece da je feministka
<Matthai> ne, to mi je en tip poslal
<Matthai> drugače je Šved, ki živi v Sloveniji :-)
<Matthai> kam bi to posredoval dalje?
<napsy> LKML
<Matthai> LKLM = ?
<idioterna> Matthai: ce mas link na APEK al pa ksn tak official page kjer pise kere frekvence so free
<idioterna> LKML je linux kernel mailing list
<idioterna> Matthai: ce mas link lahko js na lkml poslem
<Matthai> aha
<Matthai> sam mal, bom poiskal link
<idioterna> link na seznam frekvenc na voljo za prosto uporabo torej
<Matthai> sem poslal vprašanje na Apek
<Matthai> evo, bomo videli odgovor
<LorD_DDooM> A ni tako da je na wifi je 14 kanalov, 12-14 so rezervirani za vojsko/policijo (odvisno od regije)
<LorD_DDooM> Tko da v US ti nad 11 ne bi smelo zaznat, v WU je so pa 12-13 dovoljeni
<LorD_DDooM> v EU*
<dz0ny_> idioterna: ne to je tista skupina, ko je bla se v kiberpipi, k so fante ven spodil k so hotl pomagat
<dz0ny_> pol na konc so pa ledice z baterijo przigal pa so bli vsi happy
<dz0ny_> tole z kanali 13 jih je k se drzimo EU
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 4°C @18.02.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 84%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:59:05, Kulminacija: 11:14:19, Sončni zahod: 16:29:34
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 30min 29s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> bemomast, fak je bil cetrti
<idioterna> dz0ny_: hm?
<idioterna> dz0ny_: ne to ni ista skupina
<stkl76> HY
<idioterna> dz0ny_: razn ce misls te k so produciral video
<idioterna> to pa mogoce
<idioterna> ta folk k je intervjuvan so pa cist normalne zenske, k jih poznam :)
<Matthai> idioterna, kolk imaš e-mail? sem dobil odgovor Apeka...
<idioterna> Matthai: jure@hehe.si
<idioterna> Matthai: danes se je komisija.si autorenewala
<idioterna> Matthai: komu to zaracunam? :)
<stkl76> DANE JE bil pa zmagovalni dan za oi (maze,risi in fakkk)
<Matthai> po moje meni
<Matthai> čeprav verjetno lahko daš to izven autorenewa :-)
<idioterna> stkl76: ne razumem te povedi
<idioterna> Matthai: ok, sem izklopu
<stkl76> samo čestitat sem hotel našim, prvič sem tukaj gor
<idioterna> aha
<zdobersek> fak je ponavadi na #ubuntu-hr
<idioterna> ok sem sparsal
<zdobersek> hokejisti so na facebooku
<idioterna> danes je bil zmagovalni dan za olimpijske igre?
<stkl76> 1 uro sem se matro z nastavitvijo flasha za crome
<idioterna> nisem tako preprican
<zdobersek> ne za igre, za clovestvo
<stkl76> jutro bo še boljše
<stkl76> jutri
<idioterna> met olimpijske igre v drzavi kjer se se vedno legalno zatira politicno opozicijo in marginalne skupine
<idioterna> je nemoralno.
<idioterna> ampak ajde, mogoce bo mogu putin ksnmu geju cestitat
<stkl76> sem začetnik linuxa in sem zadovoljen , vendar moraš veliko sam postorit če ti hoče računalnik 100 % delat
<idioterna> ja, glede tega je linux se vedno podoben windows
<stkl76> zdaj bom probu še fingerprint reader nastavit, če ima kdo idejo
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> v resnici tega noces, ker ni varno
<stkl76> zakaj pa ne
<idioterna> je pa veliko dela to usposobit
<stkl76> ubunto 64 bit na lenovo sl500
<idioterna> ker je samo navaden scanner, prstne odtise pa puscas povsod
<stkl76> dobro to je res
<stkl76> sej nimam kaj pomembnega sam da vidim če se da
<stkl76> kje usposobim kamero
<idioterna> tezko je ker nihce od nas k mamo linux ne uporablja tega in se ne ukvarja s tem
<stkl76> vi večinoma prevajate
<idioterna> to je CrazyLemon
<idioterna> pa sasa84 pa mogoce se kdo
<idioterna> jaz v glavnem programiram
<stkl76> ok hvala
<zdobersek> a nisi ti cistilka?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej kaj pa delajo cistilke?
<idioterna> buge popravlajo za so-called developerji
<napsy> pucajo sranje za  drugimi
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> o
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> o idioterna, živjo zdobersek :)))
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MišiLemon?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sup
<sasa84> dej prosim potrdi 21 unity nizov na LP :)
<sasa84> preglej in popravi, če bo kaj narobe
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 link me
<sasa84> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity/+pots/unity/sl/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “unity” : “unity” source package : Translations : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> tapnjena ?
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je tipka lahko kr odstranimo to da je tapnjena :)
<CrazyLemon> pa shadow pri temi je verjetno mišljeno kot senčenje robov in ne karkoli skritega
<CrazyLemon> to pa bi bilo to
<sasa84> oki doki, tnx
<sasa84> http://91.189.93.79:8081/stats/trusty
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Languages
<sasa84> a mamo slovensko besedo za colorimeter? :)
<sasa84> vidm d je kr kolorimeter :)
<sasa84> hm...al pa ne
<sasa84> al pa :)
<sasa84> oj lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> re
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mogoče spektrometer?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> ni to
<CrazyLemon> spektroskop ? :D
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Quickly Charge Your iPhone Or iPad In Linux Via USB With iPad Charge  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/BR_7caOZMdM/quickly-charge-your-iphone-or-ipad-in.html
<idioterna> nimamo slovenske besede
<idioterna> barvomer
<sasa84> hm... sem gledala hitrostno drsanje... pa mi ni jasn kwa je korejc delal na nizozemskem državnem prvenstvu :\
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LRK5VVBaQk
<Pepelka> Drunken Russians taking their wasted buddy home - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Some drunken Russian guys taking their wasted buddy home ... like a boss!«
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kak pameten predlog za %s site(s) found.
 * CrazyLemon sovraži take nize
<sasa84> najdena(-ih) %s stran(i) ?
<sasa84> -i*
<sasa84> al pa brez minusov
<CrazyLemon> to ne zgleda lepo :D
<CrazyLemon> Warning: The translation does not contain the same number of opening parentheses '(' as the original phrase
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e huje je pa recimo pri source(s) ..kaj pol vir(a)(ov) ??? :D
<zdobersek> pluskam!!
<CrazyLemon> pluskaj v stilu
<sasa84> pluskam pluskanje od CrazyLemon za zdobersek pluskanje
<sasa84> čof čof
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če bi dal /? vir/a/ov :D
<sasa84> hm...ne, zdejsmo bl na () se mi zdi
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma men je to vse same crap.. point is da silly developer sploh ni razmišljal kaj preveč
<sasa84> we love brackets!
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa js uporabljam /-x
<CrazyLemon> vsaj za ta forum ki ga prevajam :)
<sasa84> oo, pridkan
<CrazyLemon> spankan/-a recimo
<lynxlynxlynx> http://git.savannah.gnu.org/gitweb/?p=grep.git;a=blobdiff;f=src/main.c;h=bfd0982a22242881645f51657dadc00d7ec5a01f;hp=44090be5195b025739785baa0da22e1d81bd4d70;hb=97318f5e59a1ef6feb8a378434a00932a3fc1e0b;hpb=c53ed7be03da564fc45836048324ee184f4541f1
<Pepelka> Savannah Git Hosting - grep.git/blobdiff - src/main.c
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] One Year On: Number of Steam for Linux Games Increases by 900%  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SiMq3SZfwr8/steam-linux-500-games
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, spankal bi se? ping BigWhale
<dz0ny_> sasa84: BigWhale je zaseden po moje :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: COFFEETSS?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1ZtBCpo0eU
<Pepelka> If Quake was done today - YouTube
<Pepelka> »EN: My (probably futile) attempt on making a statement about the quality of shooters this generation. DE: Mein (wahrscheinlich zweckloser) Versuch ein Statem...«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Unity Spread Gets Support For Filtering Windows By Title, Live Window Resize [Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty Tahr]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/HtNVjyb6BRM/unity-spread-gets-support-for-filtering.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Humble Indie Bundle 11 Arrives with 5 Linux Games  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/434d8RmdRhc/humble-indie-bundle-11-arrives-5-linux-games
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity Spread Keyboard Filtering 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Xn9sFVSwxfE/unity-spread-keyboard-filtering-14-04
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-19
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2110-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2110-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2117-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2117-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2114-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2114-1/
<napsy> dan
<yang> zivjo napsy
<napsy> hoj
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/t1/1508122_710552698984464_1738616953_n.jpg
<idioterna> scientifically proven bullshit :)
<yang> petak ne valja
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 13.8°C @19.02.2014 9:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 77% Veter: jugovzhodnik 5.2 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:29, Kulminacija: 11:20:23, Sončni zahod: 16:38:18
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 35min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> malo hitreje piha 5 m/s
<yang> Kosocoin https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1/1013302_10202985090168824_1372774963_n.jpg
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: gledas rise?
<dz0ny_> kolk je?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ trenutno ne je pa bilo 1:0 za nerise
<dz0ny_> mhm to sem se tud sam gledu
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno je 1:0
<dz0ny_> sigh
<CrazyLemon> js sm kar malo presenečen
<CrazyLemon> mislu sm da bodo dobili paket
<dz0ny_> 5-6 golov?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny_> po moje so vsi ze mal utrujeni
<CrazyLemon> no konec druge tretjine
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1939903_10202611471703416_1166829206_n.jpg
<zdobersek> hva ta primorc bluzi o hokeju
<CrazyLemon> 2:0
<CrazyLemon> 3:0
<CrazyLemon> očitno bo vendarle paket :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdobersek zdobersek zdobersek zdobersek zdobersek http://www.siol.net/scena/estrada/svet_slavnih/2014/02/brezhibne_prsi_kate_upton_v_brezteznostnem_prostoru.aspx !!
<Pepelka> Brezhibne prsi Kate Upton v breztežnostnem prostoru (foto in video) | Svet slavnih - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Model Kate Upton je za revijo Sports Illustrated posnela serijo fotografij v breztežnostnem prostoru. Prvo opažanje: njene prsi so tudi tam brezhibne.«
<CrazyLemon> they are flawless!
<zdobersek> njena glava je tud bla tam
<zdobersek> fwiw
<napsy> lol
<napsy> tele obsedenosti z zenskimi joski tut ne bom razumu
<CrazyLemon> 4:0
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: kako se pa v tej aplikaciji prevaja?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41458/#p41458
<yang> CrazyLemon: baje da silikonske lahko pocijo v avionu
<CrazyLemon> yang ne bi vedel.. fyi tiste zgoraj niso silikonske
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: kako se pa v tej aplikaciji prevaja?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41459/#p41459
<CrazyLemon> 5:0
<dz0ny_> napsy: k jih mas dnevno na razpolago
<dz0ny_> :>
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kako pa ves da niso silikonske
<idioterna> a so iz grafita
<CrazyLemon> idioterna vem ker sem igral igro fake/not fake.. obviously
<idioterna> they're all fake
<msev> .vreme kranj
<jablana> ARSO: Letališče Jožeta Pučnika Ljubljana (364m): 9°C @19.02.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 89%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:05, Kulminacija: 11:17:53, Sončni zahod: 16:34:42
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 33min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny_> .vreme cerknica
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 10.1°C @19.02.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 85% Veter: jugozahodnik 2.1 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 06:00:21, Kulminacija: 11:17:52, Sončni zahod: 16:35:23
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 35min 02s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> a je treba na modemu kej nastavt, d spusti router?
<idioterna> a zdej ga drzi?
<sasa84> so mi prnesl s siola nov modem pa mi zdej linksys ne poveže
<idioterna> ne stekam cist kaj hocs vprasat
<idioterna> aha hm
<idioterna> a ce vstekas masino direkt u siol modem pa dela?
<sasa84> re
<zdobersek> re
<sasa84> zdej sem prek kabla povezana
<zdobersek> \o/
<sasa84> ok, lohk bi bla tud wifi prek tega modema
<sasa84> probam dat na linksys connect pa...se sploh noče povezat
<sasa84> ponavad se je linksys tko obnašu, kdr je modem zafrkavu oz. so kej štimal
<sasa84> zdobersek, maš siol?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ne, imam pa kofe
<sasa84> <3
<LorD_DDooM> Modem je verjetno naštiman kot router. Zdaj lahko pokličeš na SIOL, pa ti oni remote nastavijo modem kot želiš (torej da je samo modem in da izklopijo wifi, če že imaš linksysa)
<sasa84> to sem ročno izklopla...sam zgleda, d je še ena fora
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Video Downloader `youtube-dl` Gets Support For Separate Audio And Video YouTube DASH Streams  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/nYAkRc5FOPA/video-downloader-youtube-dl-gets.html
<LorD_DDooM> A to da si izklopila wifi?
<sasa84> folk...toje je drgač naslov za modem http://192.168.1.254
<sasa84> mislm...wtf
<sasa84> al sm pa jst taka bjondi, d dlje od ....1.1 in 2. nism pršla
<idioterna> to je normalno
<idioterna> mislm to je kr common
<idioterna> 254 je najvisji mozn ip
<idioterna> sasa84: ce prov stekam je problem zdej v tem da mas siolov router nastavlen tko da nata
<idioterna> to pomen da routerja ne rabs vec
<idioterna> ce ga hoces se met mors pa prekonfigurirat siolov modem v bridge
<idioterna> gres na 192.168.1.254 in user/pass je user/user se mi zdi
<sasa84> jst hočm mojga linksysa-... neka intuicija mi govori, d je mal bolš k tale siolova zadeva :D
<sasa84> to sem že not
<idioterna> pol prekonfiguriri da nima pppoe
<idioterna> ampak je samo bridge
<sasa84> pa geslo sem tud že spremenila, d ni glih user
<idioterna> ma ej
<idioterna> poklic na helpdesk oni morjo tocn vedet kam se klikne
<idioterna> majo knjigco za to tam
<sasa84> a bo to vpn tunnel?
<zdobersek1> can I be the TGV train?
<idioterna> sasa84: ne
<idioterna> sasa84: bridge rabs
<idioterna> sasa84: rec da mas svoj router kjer mas user pa pass za njihov pppoe
<idioterna> upam da mas no
<idioterna> ne vem kako si mela prej router skonfiguriran
<LorD_DDooM> mislim da se pri siolovem mdoemu ne imenuje brdige
<LorD_DDooM> bridge*
<LorD_DDooM> ampak ima eno čudno ime
<sasa84> http://screencloud.net/v/2L4t
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 15:24:43 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<sasa84> kle maš možnost routed pa bridged
<LorD_DDooM> Lahko pa pokličeš na SIOL, oni ti lahko preko remote poštimajo modem, samo rečeš da bi imela bridge/modem, ker imaš master race linksys
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<LorD_DDooM> konc Å¡ihta
<sasa84> đizs krajst...čakam že 15minut na spletno pomoč :)
<zdobersek> jst sem ze tu, tko da what?
<sasa84> L2TP 	Stopped
<sasa84> IPSec 	Stopped
<sasa84> mogoče je kle kšna fora
<zdobersek> .yt turn it off and on again
<jablana> IT Crowd - Have You Tried Turning It Off And On Again? (2 minuti) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nn2FB1P_Mn8 ♥3,889 ▶879,103
<sasa84> jeeej, pršla do pomoči :P
<sasa84> wow, črt
<sasa84> in ma isto slikco kt zadnč "gregor" in "jadran" ipd :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seriously..enga modema ne znaš zrihtat? :D
<CrazyLemon> pa to nima nobene veze z VPN
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJ7_jAVlxNU
<Pepelka> Someone Marry Barry TRAILER 1 (2014) - Tyler Labine Movie HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Subscribe to TRAILERS: http://bit.ly/sxaw6h Subscribe to COMING SOON: http://bit.ly/H2vZUn Like us on FACEBOOK: http://goo.gl/dHs73 Someone Marry Barry TRAIL...«
<sasa84> hejhou
<sasa84> mislm d zdej dela zadeva :P
<CrazyLemon> sam eno uro si potrebovala :p
<sasa84> tumač :\
<sasa84> in... se mi zdi, d je upload čist u ...
<zdobersek> sasa84: stestirej
<zdobersek> !test
<zdobersek> .test
<zdobersek> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<sasa84> sej kle testiram...
<sasa84> pa mi uploada kr ne pokaže....al se povezuje...al...
<sasa84> kr skoz connecting utripa
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 poglej kaj piše pri modemu s katero hitrostjo se poveže
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a na 192...?
<sasa84> al piše kje zadi?
<sasa84> mislm d upload ne dela...k speedtest se kr povezuje za upload pr fonu in kle na kompu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zadi ja..na Å¡katli lol
<sasa84> zdej je dal speedtest upload error
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na strani od modema ti piše s katero hitrostjo se sinhronizira modem
<CrazyLemon> .254
<sasa84> na škatli nč ne piše
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<sasa84> Speed 	0.1 / 0.0 KBps
<sasa84> piše pr connections
<CrazyLemon> aja..modem ti ne vzpostavi povezave router ti
<CrazyLemon> tko da kr na linksysu poglej
<CrazyLemon> to pa je verjetno trenutna hitrost kar si skopirala
<sasa84> pr linksysu pa ne najdem, kje bi blo to :\
<sasa84> grem sklopt pa prklopt še 1x...drgač jim zopet pozovem :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Nexus 4, Windows Phone Fixes Debut In Latest Banshee Media Player Release  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PRcmF5Xp40g/banshee-2-6-2-released-nexus-4-windows-phone-fixes
<sasa84> re
<dz0ny_> be
<sasa84> oj dz0ny_ :)
<sasa84> ps: boštjan je tud tak kt črt, jadran in gregor
<dz0ny_> m?
<dz0ny_> zgleda sem zamudu nek pogovor
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: kako se pa v tej aplikaciji prevaja?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41460/#p41460
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<zdobersek> wb!
<zdobersek> :|
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 2 Ubuntu Smartphones Released in 2104  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/MV2pzIwOfSw/ubuntu-smartphones-update
<sasa84> hmmmmm
<sasa84> pr modemu je upload, pr routerju ga ni :\
<dz0ny_> em what
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: kako se pa v tej aplikaciji prevaja?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41461/#p41461
<zdobersek> wat
<jablana> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/554/323/2cf.gif
<sasa84> dz0ny_, z uploadom mam probleme :\
<sasa84> dns mi je siol menjal modem in...cela Å¡tala :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si ze linku Kate Upton v Zero-G?
<zdobersek> si, ne?
<sasa84> damn
<yang> Ornk je stolklo drevesa na Rozniku
<sasa84> arggggg
<sasa84> fakof siol in tvoj oxygen :\
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej si vidu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj maš zdaj za en modem
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1932337_591412004287886_495344740_n.jpg
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slovenia_at_the_2014_Winter_Olympics
<Pepelka> Slovenia at the 2014 Winter Olympics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> dober nabor mamo
<CrazyLemon> grmi!
<idioterna> ou ca?
<CrazyLemon> ovca ne grmi
<CrazyLemon> http://en.meizu.com/products/mx3-product.html      evo ga.. ubuntu phone
<Pepelka> MX3 | Features
<Pepelka> »MEIZU Mx2 Mx M8 M9 MEIZU Features«
<sasa84> juhuu
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: liar
<dz0ny_> to bo mel http://flyme.meizu.com/flysys/en/system.jsp
<Pepelka> MEIZU | Flyme OS 3.0
<Pepelka> »Flyme System«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ am i really? .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<dz0ny_> jah ce ga bos sam dal gor
<dz0ny_> but wheere is the point
<dz0ny_> eeeeee
<dz0ny_> sasa84: zrihtal?
<CrazyLemon> +a
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2102-2: Firefox regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2102-2/
<sasa84_> Mah... Zdj mam kr prek siolovga modema wifi
<sasa84_> Modem mi spušča vse, router pa nima uploada
<dz0ny_> jah pol je kabl kriv
<dz0ny_> ce ti tam dela ok
<sasa84_> Kabl?
<sasa84_> Hm...
<dz0ny_> mislim ce ti prek wifi dela ok
<dz0ny_> pa tistega tomatota bi tud ze lahko dala gor
<dz0ny_> fyi
<sasa84_> Wifi je ok, download dela... Upload pa javla napako na speedtest
<dz0ny_> a tle tud
<sasa84_> In dropbox kr ne uploada
<dz0ny_> a si qos ukljucila?
<sasa84_> Ne, prek siol modema je vse qul
<dz0ny_> no zdej govoriava prek wifi
<idioterna> what is this flyme
<sasa84_> Nc nism spreminjala routerja
<dz0ny_> idioterna: no idea
<dz0ny_> nek for androida
<dz0ny_> sasa84_: ne
<dz0ny_> jaz tebe sprasujem ce prek wifi dela vse ok
<dz0ny_> ruter pust pr mer zdej
<sasa84_> Ne
<dz0ny_> ok
<dz0ny_> si pri siolu vkljucila qos
<sasa84_> Ne kabl ne wifi prek linksya
<sasa84_> Qos?
<dz0ny_> ja neki da ti torrente omeji majo
<CrazyLemon> qos je beta :)
<yang> hm
<dz0ny_> no zdej si povezana prek siol modema
<dz0ny_>  right
<dz0ny_> prek wifi si rekla
<sasa84_> Jp
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> evo me :)
<sasa84> nism nč spreminjala ne za modem ne za router
<dz0ny_> ja nisem jaz inšpekcija
<sasa84> gor sem prek wifija (od siola)
<dz0ny_> to mene ne zanima
<dz0ny_> mene zanima kje je opciaj da ti dela
<dz0ny_> bp
<dz0ny_> pol se un člen popravlja k ne dela ok
<sasa84> da sem gor prek siolovga modema/routerja
<sasa84> to Å¡tima
<dz0ny_> ko si prek modem/wifija tud Å¡tima?
<dz0ny_> torej wifija ki je v siol modemu?
<sasa84_> Jp
<yang> ja pa zakaj pol sploh potrebujes se wrt router ?
<yang> ce ze imas wifi na siol modemu
<sasa84_> A ni linksys bols?:-)
<dz0ny_> +1
<yang> kako bols ?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> un na ruterju je N
<dz0ny_> em modemu
<yang> sej se ne gre za bols, gre se za to a ti kaj doprinese
<dz0ny_> sory
<dz0ny_> na linksys je pa G
<CrazyLemon> yang ja seveda doprinese
<sasa84_> A misls d linksys ne lovi bols?
<CrazyLemon> ko pride na #ubuntu-si in jo nekdo vpraša kak router ima
<CrazyLemon> se ona lahko pohvali da ima najboljšega linksysa
<CrazyLemon> to je boljše kot N
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84_> Lol
<sasa84_> Nimam best linksysa... Mam wrt54gl
<sasa84_> Aja, sj je najbols:-P
<yang> sasa84_: ce mislis da lahko sinhroniziras wifi od siol modema in linksys routerja se motis
<CrazyLemon> a je? zakaj pol uporabljaš siolov router ? :>
<sasa84_> K ne Å¡tima prek linksysa:-)
<sasa84_> Uuu. Padla sm
<idioterna> boga boga
<sasa84_> Kaj smo pol zakkucl? D prodam linksysa oz ga pospravm v omaro?:-P
<sasa84_> Dizs, latvija!
<dz0ny_> hja
<dz0ny_> lahko pa naredis wds
<dz0ny_> ce ti na tereasi ne lvi wifi
<sasa84_> Dej po naše povej:-)
<sasa84_> Wds? A zo je kao dva routerja?
<sasa84_> Oh..gol
<dz0ny_> wifi podaljšek
<sasa84_> Hm... Neb blo slabo to al kaj
<dz0ny_> jah ko se boš sončla na terasi pa bi rada mela ful dober wigfi
<dz0ny_> pol je to rešitev
<dz0ny_> :>
<sasa84_> Lol
<sasa84_> Če sem iskrena, ne da se mi zdej neki orto ukvarjat z mojim linksysom... Če sem iskrena... Od kompa do siol modema/routerja je... 30cm?:-P
<sasa84_> Pa da mi spod v kurilnc lovi pa na terasi in sm vesela k harmonika:-)
<dz0ny_> ajej cikpavze
<sasa84_> :-S
<sasa84_> dz0ny_, jst te bom kdaj k seb povabla, k ne bo strudla:-P
<dz0ny_> to e zohr vsak dan
<sasa84_> red
<CrazyLemon> a ga boš snedla za kosilo???
<CrazyLemon> :>>
<dz0ny_> razen takrat ko je rojstnodneva torta
<sasa84_> Snedla:-D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sej se lahko pridruzis
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sveče pa ne bom držal!
<sasa84_> Pf, lohk si varcna zarnca al pa ledica
<dz0ny_> sasa84: namnozila si se
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: sej nama lahko strežeš
<dz0ny_> za svečo bova sama poskrbela
<sasa84> wb
<sasa84> torej fantje...kaj priporočate ;)
<sasa84> i should stay with my iskra :P
<sasa84> dz0ny_, pa ja...se razmnožujem k kšna ameba al pa paramecij :P
<sasa84> ooo, dobra ideja dz0ny_ !
<sasa84> crazy je lohk butler
<dz0ny_> a ne :)
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: bo pa barista
<zdobersek> vesda.
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: to je bl placan k butler
<dz0ny_> sploh ce znas kake fancy drinke nardit
<zdobersek> odvisno, kolk das napitnino
<sasa84> zdobersek, ti bova dobr plačala
<dz0ny_> no zdej pa nehi sanjat, pa tist linksys zrihti
<dz0ny_> tomato gor
<sasa84> in kaj pol? :P
<zdobersek> mene placej
<sasa84> hm... zdobersek midva se bova drugač zmenila :P
<sasa84> zkaj mam download 1,5? :\
<sasa84> đizs krajst no
<dz0ny_> poredna si
<sasa84> stupid siol :\
<zdobersek> 1.5 cesa?
<sasa84> sam fon je še na wifi...nč druzga
<sasa84> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tomatofirmware/ tole dz0ny_ a ne?
<Pepelka> Tomato Firmware | Free software downloads at SourceForge.net
<sasa84> Speed 	31 / 2 KBps
<Pepelka> »Tomato is a small, lean and simple replacement firmware for Linksys' WRT54G/GL/GS, Buffalo WHR-G54S/WHR-HP-G54 and other Broadcom-based routers.«
<dz0ny_> sasa84: http://at.prahec.com/files/?get=v1.21.16/K26/tomato-K26-1.28.AT-RT-MIPSR1-1.21.16-Mini.trx
<sasa84> mini? :)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: tkole pa zgleda http://at.prahec.com/demo/#status-home.asp
<Pepelka> [AT DEMO]: Basic
<dz0ny_> ja mini
<dz0ny_> usbja pac nima
<sasa84> sej ga tko in tko nimam :)
<sasa84> dz0ny_, sej ta firmware lohk dam tud če ne povežem routerja z modemom a ne?
<dz0ny_> jp
<yang> ej kaj uporabljate za vnete oci ?
<yang> kaksno mazo ?
<sasa84> ok, se grem prklopt na linksysa pa tole namestit
<sasa84> wish me luck :P
<yang> pooje sase ne bo vec nazaj
<sasa84> dz0ny_, incorrect image file :\
<dz0ny_> ok
<dz0ny_> pol prvo tole
<dz0ny_> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13928399433656&key=9398b809c67d99979cb2b75250526730&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.polarcloud.com%2Ftomato&v=1&libId=99c863c3-810e-4581-b25f-6e3ff7febdb1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fsourceforge.net%2Fprojects%2Ftomatofirmware%2Ffiles%2Ftomato%2F1_28%2FTomato_1_28.7z%2Fdownload&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.si%2F&title=Tomato%20Firmware%20%7C%20polarcloud.com&txt=Toma
<dz0ny_> to_1_28.7z
<Pepelka> 302 Found
<dz0ny_> noter najdes za wrt54gl
<dz0ny_> pol posodobis
<yang> sasa84: (verjetno ze ves) da ima WRT54GL funkcijo tftp flashinga, kjer lahko namestis firmware, tudi ce se instalacija ne izvede brezhibno, tako da si brez skrbi lahko
<dz0ny_> in nato ta ta zadno verzijo
<sasa84> kaj yang ?
<yang> uh
<sasa84> Pol brez problema Å¡timam tole a :)
<yang> ja
<dz0ny_> sasa84: si gleda hackers movie
<yang> ftfp je neke vrste upload-a preko tvojega PCja na router, ce se ti kaj zastrika
<dz0ny_> to je un ko tip neki prenasal pa ful tipkal
<dz0ny_> :>
<yang> sasa84: samo eno komando izvedes in ti tftpja nov image
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> no yang ...če kej zaserjem, se obrnem nate ;)
<yang> ni panike, sem se odlocil da bom ostal doma, sem mislil na morje it
<sasa84> dz0ny_, pol prvo tole tazadno dam gor...počakam, pol pa še prejšnjo
<yang> neki me zezajo oci, ne upam vozit relacije
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> a niso neke kaplce za pekoče oči?
<yang> ma klinc tist sem ze imel, pa se sam se bolj solzijo
<yang> pa se bolj srbi
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> Tomato_1_28.7z pol pa prahec verzijo
<sasa84> ok
<sasa84> pridem nazaj
<sasa84_> Juhu
<sasa84_> Kok je user pa pass?
<dz0ny_> roo admin
<dz0ny_> al pa obratno
<dz0ny_> root
<sasa84_> Roo pa admin?
<sasa84_> Prvo sm nrdila... Zdj pa user/pass sprašuje
<dz0ny_> root
<dz0ny_> admin
<dz0ny_> al pa admin root
<sasa84> ma noben ni prjel
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84_> Nope
<dz0ny_> ok zadi je resert
<dz0ny_> reet
<dz0ny_> tistc ga 15s
<dz0ny_> pa spust
<dz0ny_> pol se bo mal przigu pa ugasu
<dz0ny_> pol bo pa net delal
<dz0ny_> em geslo
<dz0ny_> :grmi:
<sasa84_> Sm reset dala
<sasa84_> Ja sej... Zfj pa za povezat:-S
<dz0ny_> huh https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DipJOV01Pr4 [nsf] in general sense
<Pepelka> стрельба с СБУ Хмельницкий - YouTube
<Pepelka> »У меня сегодня "второй День Рождения", стреляли с двери Хмельницкой СБУ, рядом убили женщину в голову, я родился в рубашке...«
<sasa84> done
<sasa84> še mal sem stvari naštimala... svoj user/pass od siola ipd
<dz0ny_> linksys pol dela :)
<sasa84> poveže ne :P
<dz0ny_> dej tam je clone mac
<dz0ny_> aja
<sasa84> to se prav, d morm une že ta tretjič al četrtič prost, če lohk preklopjo :P
<dz0ny_> ze vem
<dz0ny_> network ip spremen
<dz0ny_> pa direk v modem prkluc
<dz0ny_> zdej mas 192.168.1.1
<dz0ny_> spremen na 192.168.2.1
<dz0ny_> pa dhcp nc ppoe
<sasa84_> Bom na fonu d sm tam prkloplena
<sasa84_> Kje to spremenim 2.1?
<sasa84_> Zfj mam tomato odprt
<dz0ny_> basic network
<sasa84_> Basic set, network
<sasa84_> Kle k je lan?
<dz0ny_> nhm
<sasa84_> Bridge 1
<sasa84_> Al 0?
<dz0ny_> sam en bridge mas
<dz0ny_> tistega psremeni
<sasa84_> Ip rangr pa tud spremenim a ne? Dam dbojko namest enke
<dz0ny_> jp
<sasa84_> Ok to sm
<dz0ny_> pol mas visej wan
<dz0ny_> do dej na dhcp
<dz0ny_> ne na pppoe
<sasa84_> Mhm, k je pppoe
<sasa84_> Dhcp
<dz0ny_> yes
<sasa84_> Å e kej?
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> to je to
<dz0ny_> save
<sasa84_> Sem in Å¡e je rebootal
<sasa84_> Wan connected
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ar ju hjir?
<sasa84> am...mislm, d sm povezana :P
<dz0ny_> jes
<dz0ny_> si
<dz0ny_> use dela a ne
<sasa84> speedtest mi pokaže upload
<dz0ny_> drugic ti strica dz0nja poslusi
<sasa84> in mislm d dela :P
<sasa84> zadeva je bla pa čist đabe za narest
<sasa84> sprement dve dvojki pa nek druzga kliknt...
<sasa84> zdej vidm dz0ny_ ...ti si care
<CrazyLemon> torej si potrebovala kot ur? danes od 13ih do zdaj do 22ih.. za zrihtat en bogi net :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, telekom pač ni dz0ny_ :P
<sasa84> na žalost
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 res je..telekom ti ne bo flashal TVOJEGA ROUTERja
<sasa84> če tam po forumih pišejo, d majo dd-wrt na belkinu pa nevem kaj na linksysu...
<sasa84> in da jim vse dela
<dz0ny_> ja sam ne povejo
<dz0ny_> da so skulc pppoe
<dz0ny_> k ga zgleda modem pozira
<dz0ny_> no zdej pa se dnscrypt ukuc
<sasa84> kr navodila ;)
<dz0ny_> da siol ne bo vedu kere strani obiskujes
<sasa84> uuu :D
<dz0ny_> en klukca je
<sasa84> ok
 * CrazyLemon bo ustanovil fundacijo za novo tipkovnico za dz0ny_ 
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: haha
<sasa84> :)))
<dz0ny_> al pa napises plugin k moje typote popravlja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ thats pretty much impossible :)
<CrazyLemon> Drunken Robot Pornography is Now Available on Steam and is 20% off to celebrate!
<CrazyLemon> oh my
<dz0ny_> pa sej na tv bo naked dating serija
<dz0ny_> k tko radi gledate tv
<CrazyLemon> že zdaj obstaja naked survival
<CrazyLemon> na discoveryju
<sasa84> qos je prou, d je disabled?
<dz0ny_> jes
<dz0ny_> ne rabis
<dz0ny_> pravis da ne gledas pornicev
<dz0ny_> pa igras igrc hkrati
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny_> da bi pa torrent traffi procesiral je pa presvoh ta wrtgl
<sasa84> ne najdem dnscrypt
<sasa84> :\
<dz0ny_> to je edin legit razlog zakaj imas to vkljuceno
<sasa84> ma ja...kolkr jst gledam porničev, je dost
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ne boš verjel... ampak k si reku,d ne gledam porničev...sem v google vtipkala free porn :$
<dz0ny_> sasa84: http://drp.io/txAx
<Pepelka> drp.io - Fast, easy and secure images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them
<Pepelka> »drp.io - Drag & Drop - Fast and easy images hosting«
<dz0ny_> tkole pr men zgleda
<dz0ny_> google dns pa le daj
<dz0ny_> to je tist 8.8.8.8
<sasa84> route modem ip mam kr 0000
<sasa84> statis dns.. tiste 3 kvadratke vse prepišem?
<sasa84> 8888, 8844 in 0000 (pa pike)
<dz0ny_> ja tko k je pr men
<CrazyLemon> route modem ip je da lahko dostopaš do modema ?
<CrazyLemon> +ko si za routerjem
<sasa84> http://screencloud.net/v/xg6i
<Pepelka> Screenshot at 22:18:31 | ScreenCloud
<Pepelka> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<CrazyLemon> madona..ta saša prevaja že cel dan
<CrazyLemon> al pa Å¡e ni zaprla launchpad taba
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> aj lav ju tu Å¡viti
<dz0ny_> jp jp
<sasa84> zdj mam lohk še na siolčku wifi pa dam tko ime "batistic gostje", svoj linksys pa "sasa privat"
<sasa84> :D
<dz0ny_> linksys ma lahko 3 wifi tocke
<dz0ny_> jaz dam gost
<yang> sasa84: bols bi ti blo da bi ga flashala kar z wifi-slovenija
<dz0ny_> po nov bridge k je locen od mojega domacega
<CrazyLemon> torej 'sasa privat0' 'sasa privat1' sasa privat2' :D
<dz0ny_> pa omejim hitros na 1m
<dz0ny_> :D
<yang> sasa84: pa ga lahko managiras pol online lepo
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> <dz0ny_> pa omejim hitros na 1m ....... pha.. pol bi men ostalo 0.5m :D
<dz0ny_> 4jah sasa ne gleda pornicev
<dz0ny_> teb ostane 1m
<dz0ny_> komot gledas
<dz0ny_> predvidevam :>
<CrazyLemon> ne ravno komot
<CrazyLemon> če updejtaš steam pol pa porniči štekajo
<CrazyLemon> pol pa sux
<lynxlynxlynx> http://theaviationist.com/2014/02/18/ethiopian-air-def-response/
<Pepelka> The Aviationist » Italian and French jets escorted hijacked plane because Swiss AF was outside working hours
<Pepelka> »Italian Eurofighter Typhoons escorted the hijacked plane and handed over to the French Air Force because the Swiss Air Force was outside working hours. On Feb. 17, an Ethiopian Boeing 767 from Addi...«
<dz0ny_> jp
<dz0ny_> na redditu je pa ma od tipa k je bil potnik
<dz0ny_> AMA*
<dz0ny_> lol zelve hibernirajo
<CrazyLemon> v vašem morju ?
<dz0ny_> jih moras v hladilnik dat za par mesecev
<dz0ny_> ne na redditu prebral
<zdobersek> ja seveda hibernirajo
<zdobersek> pozimi se nekam zakopljejo, pol pa jih spomladi najdes nekje v grmovju
<dz0ny_> http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/1vtga6/goodnight_charlie/cevvvqm
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: neresen
<Pepelka> tribal2 comments on Goodnight, Charlie.
<Pepelka> »Well, this post has got loads more interest than I thought it would! Thanks for all your interest and I will try and get around to answer as many ques...«
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: tha fuck
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ce mas zelvo zunej, se bo sama zakopala
<dz0ny_> kako bo pa dihala pod 2 metri snega
<CrazyLemon> sam če ji prej kupiš lopato..drugače bo sam ležala in čakala
<dz0ny_> al pa 30cm
<dz0ny_> Salmonila is a color of envelope.
<zdobersek> http://www.cutehomepets.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/turtle-hibernation.jpg
<dz0ny_> nc dost cudenga za danes
<dz0ny_> ln
<CrazyLemon> lejtr hibernator
<sasa84> ln dz0ny_
<sasa84> a že vsi pančate? :)
 * sasa84 dregne zdobersek 
<zdobersek> ne :>
<sasa84> zdobersek izzz alaaaaajvvvvv! :>
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 6 Interesting Things We Learnt From Today’s Ubuntu Phone News  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/naqQ6idaRvo/6-interesting-things-from-ubuntu-touch-mwc
<sasa84> zdej pa grem pančkat
<sasa84> nočko miške ;)
<sasa84> nočko zdobersek, zjutri kavica ;)
<yang> zdobersek: a ti sasa po DCCju posilja kavo v Celje ?
 * yang gre v horizontalo, lahko noc
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-20
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ubuntu bo preklopil na systemd  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41462/#p41462
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Kaj uporabiti za Å¡ifriranje mape?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41463/#p41463
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> elooooow zdobersek :)
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<idioterna> dan
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon, dej preglej help do konca (10 nizov)
<sasa84> živjo idioterna
<CrazyLemon> gutten tag her sasa84
<CrazyLemon> in ne ne bom.. js sm tistih 110.. tebi je ostalo 10.. kar je fair game
<sasa84> prevedla sem...sam preglej
<CrazyLemon> aja preglej
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> to pa z veseljem
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84> včeri si šou že pančkat pa te nism mogla pocukat :P
<sasa84> pa mela sem tehnične probleme :P
<zdobersek> jutro :'/
<sasa84> zdobersek, moja mišika... kavico?
<zdobersek> ob sedmih sem mel nastimano budilko, ampak jebes to, prespal za 2.5h
<zdobersek> sasa84: prosim lepo
<yang> zdobersek: a ti sasa po DCCju posilja kavo v Celje ?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kolorimeter bomo zamenjali z barvomer - idioterna predlagal
<sasa84> ok
<CrazyLemon> pa pametno bi bilo to dodat v pojmovnik
<sasa84> lohk bi dal pol v pojmovnik.
<sasa84> ja :D
<sasa84> a maš ti dostop do pojmovnika?
<idioterna> kalorimeter je bols
<zdobersek> yang: kavomat imam povezan na internet, potem pa sasa84 sam klika gumbke v konzoli
<idioterna> also ne si zmisljevat besed da ne bo se vecje zmede
<zdobersek> jst pa shote pijem
<yang> zdobersek: hehe
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> sudo apt-get coffee-zdobersek
<sasa84> pol pa sam... sudo autoremove cup :D
<yang> sasa84: ja sej CD-rom je fajn cup holder :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek klikne gumbke v konzoli.. zdaj vemo da lažeš!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna barvomer si nisi izmislil.. je dejanska beseda! :)
<CrazyLemon> prav tako kolorimeter
<CrazyLemon> sam je barvomer bolj slovensko :)
<yang> eh iscem en album na youtube pa so ga zgleda zbrisal
<osh0> oj, kaj je težko zmontirat prenosnik hp dv6 za počistit prah?
<CrazyLemon> !g disassemble HP DV6
<Pepelka> HP DV6 Take Apart/Disassembly for CPU FAN Replacement ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoYVztAcCiQ
<CrazyLemon> če je video o tem.. potem ni težko
<osh0> aha thanks
<osh0> ma je treba menjat kaj na cpuju?
<osh0> uno mazilo al kaj?
 * sasa84 nč ne maže...sam spiha :P
<osh0> thanks :)
<CrazyLemon> osh0 skodi ne :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma skodi lahko če kaj zaj.. :D
<osh0> mati moja sem mislu da je 10 vijakov in pihanje
<osh0> vidim da je Å¡e kr delov za odstranit
<CrazyLemon> OMG! UBUNTU! ‏@omgubuntu  13h
<CrazyLemon> The Meizu Ubuntu Phone is rumoured to be a re-purposed version of their 8-Core Android handset
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ^
<CrazyLemon> kaj sm napisal včeraj? :)
<zdobersek> ping
<jablana> zdobersek: pong
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: rumored
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ čez dober teden boš vidu da ni sam rumored :)
<dz0ny_> ce bo do 2015 kak telefon v prodaji
<dz0ny_> pol jim bom ploskal
<dz0ny_> ker ui sploh ne dela Å¡e
<CrazyLemon> že konec poletja bo :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj bi to bila težava?
<CrazyLemon> govoriš kot da ne veš kako canonical deluje
<CrazyLemon> release fast and fix later :)
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kolk the mark plačuje
<dz0ny_> te*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ premalo! :)
<zdobersek> 8-core handset
<zdobersek> a to je tist drek, k ma raznorazna jedra sam za eno specificno nalogo?
<dz0ny_> ne to je un k multicore switching sploh ne dela
<CrazyLemon> a misliš na tist 2 x quad core ?
<dz0ny_> pa vse na enemu core visi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> a pol ma ta meizu handset ze boljse specifikacije kot Edge?
<dz0ny_> edge je pa?
<CrazyLemon> edgea ni
<CrazyLemon> torej ja
<CrazyLemon> ima
<zdobersek> Ubuntu Edge?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek specifikacije itak niso bile določene
<CrazyLemon> ampak so bile "najboljši CPU ki je na voljo" "enako velja za GPU".. "pa več kot 4gb rama"
<zdobersek> a ni bla to neka strasna zverina z 4GB RAMa in nevemkolk jedri?
<yang> Ali bi kdo odkupil 3G USB modem ?
<zdobersek> #bolha
<chemist^> dan
<dz0ny_> dan
<chemist^> kko smo kaj
 * dz0ny_ self rage mode
<chemist^> mate vsi spet elektriko? :)
<dz0ny_> mism da
<dz0ny_> :D
<chemist^> dz0ny_, why rage? :D
<dz0ny_> neki sem pokvaril
<dz0ny_> zdej bom pa rabil 1h da zrihtam
<chemist^> pc?
<sasa84> juhu dz0ny_ ;)
<dz0ny_> chemist^: ne eno sw zadevo
<dz0ny_> hura
<dz0ny_> pol ure sem rabu
<zdobersek> hura
<zdobersek> pol ure lahko delas nic
<dz0ny_> multitasking
<zdobersek> .vreme celje
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 7°C @20.02.2014 13:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 80%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:46, Kulminacija: 11:14:09, Sončni zahod: 16:32:31
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 36min 45s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] 6 Interesting Things We Learnt From Yesterday’s Ubuntu Phone News  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/M2Fwjd1s3y0/6-interesting-things-from-ubuntu-phone-mwc
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: Re: Kaj uporabiti za Å¡ifriranje mape?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41464/#p41464
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 6.9°C @20.02.2014 14:30 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 76% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:58:55, Kulminacija: 11:17:57, Sončni zahod: 16:36:59
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 38min 05s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-dhcedAskiKo/Uv_bYu31qtI/AAAAAAAAhM4/CfVUyLcqRkY/s1600/alusos595.gif
<njupalo> ima kdo kaj izkušenj z libreoffice calc?
<njupalo> ali kje naj najdem slovensko podporo za paket?
<CrazyLemon> prvi padec https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20140220_180916.jpg :D
<CrazyLemon> nove rokavice moram kupit  :/
<idioterna> jao kaj si to pocel
<idioterna> men celo zimo ni ratal odletet
<CrazyLemon> nisem js dosti počel..guma me zaj... :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm sam glumu supermana ..na asfaltu :)
<idioterna> a ti je spredna pocla
<CrazyLemon> naah.. mokra je bla in mi je ušla v zavoju :)
<idioterna> kaj pa mas to zaene
<idioterna> najbrz nimas herota prsraufanga ane
<idioterna> da bi vidl po kasnm si zdrsnu
<CrazyLemon> ritchey so gume
<CrazyLemon> sej ovinek kjer sm zdrsnu je bil suh pa nič posebnega
<CrazyLemon> sej najhuje mi je zdaj na kolenu pa komolcu.. ker se mi bo leplo za obleko
<dz0ny> Sorry I didn't see this bug earlier! dri3 is disabled in mesa for now to work around it but the apps need to update their bundled libxcb versions to work with it, it'll be a big problem when it hits trusty in the not too distant future.
<dz0ny> evo noben libgl app vec ne dela v trusty
<dz0ny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libxcb/+bug/1265642/comments/30
<Pepelka> Comment #30 : Bug #1265642 : Bugs : “libxcb” package : Ubuntu
<dz0ny> 'all steam apps'
<dz0ny> pa igre
<zdobersek> gee, thanks Shuttleworth
<dz0ny> aaa ABI/API compatibility is a special case of a feature: If a library breaks backward compatibility (i. e. changes existing API/ABI and introduces a new SONAME), then this always needs approval from the release team, since all reverse dependencies need to be adjusted and rebuilt.
<zdobersek> o ti revcek CrazyLemon
<dz0ny> aaa FeatureFreeze je bil danes
<dz0ny> pa niso nc preveril
<dz0ny> sram naj jih bo
<dz0ny> argh
<dz0ny> kaj zdej
<zdobersek> jah nc
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ane
<zdobersek> tf2?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: noben game ne dela
<dz0ny> vse kar uporablja libgl je broken
<dz0ny> edin compiz ni
<zdobersek> FOR YOU
<dz0ny> jah not just for me
<dz0ny> valve pravi da ne bo libxcb posodabljal
<dz0ny> ker se jim pol tud steamos pokvar
<dz0ny> in ger vecina iger uporablja njihov stack
<dz0ny> 'valve gold'
<dz0ny> se to prenese se na ostalih 500 iger al kolk ji je za linux na steam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kok js vidim se gre za xorg-edgers ppa
<dz0ny> ja trust je sel na latest xorg
<dz0ny> danes
<CrazyLemon> Changed in libxcb (Ubuntu):
<CrazyLemon> status:	 Confirmed → Fix Released
<dz0ny> jp
<CrazyLemon> januarja.. :)
<dz0ny> sam valve ma svoj libxcb
<dz0ny> x se prek apija povezuje na xorg
<dz0ny> in ker je star
<CrazyLemon> jah pravijo da l4d2 dela
<CrazyLemon> thats good enough for me
<dz0ny> nnot on trusty
<dz0ny> k steam od ubuntu uporablja samo xorg
<dz0ny> vse druge knizce se laodajo njihove
<dz0ny> in ker se je spremenil abi, nc ne dela
<dz0ny> ceprov ga po pravilih k so jih sami napisal
<dz0ny> ne bi smel
<lynxlynx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg9YJdqf1ao
<Pepelka> Celebrate The 80s and 90s with The Hoff - Promotion video - YouTube
<Pepelka> »David Hasselhoff is ready for Europe with his brand new touring concept, Celebrate The 80s & 90s With The Hoff. The 3 hour show hosted by the legend himself ...«
<zdobersek> dz0ny: don't complain, compile.
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<zdobersek> sasa84: CrazyLemon potrebuje tvojo pozornost
<sasa84> zdobersek, the zdobbie :D
<sasa84> oh...
<zdobersek> danes je padu na kolesu, in je kriticno
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj pa je miši?
<sasa84> uuu
<sasa84> bogi CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> sasa84: NSFL:
<zdobersek> (06:11:57 PM) CrazyLemon: prvi padec https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/IMG_20140220_180916.jpg :D
<zdobersek> (06:12:59 PM) CrazyLemon: nove rokavice moram kupit  :/
<CrazyLemon> pri zdobersku  me vedno znova preseneča njegova sposobnost olepševanja dejstev :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek veš za kakšne rokavice ki imajo malo bolj zaščiten tudi zgornji del? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.amazon.com/Heavy-Weight-Kevlar-Knit-Gloves/dp/B000IGGBX6
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Heavy Weight Kevlar Knit Gloves: Sports & Outdoors
<Pepelka> »Shop Rothco at The Amazon Sports & Outdoors Store. Free Shipping + Free Returns on Qualified Orders.«
<zdobersek> http://www.amazon.com/Fox-Racing-Bomber-Gloves-Small/dp/B00FO4E1OS/ref=lp_404826011_1_13?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1392920456&sr=1-13
<CrazyLemon> hm..zanimivo
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Fox Head Men's Bomber Glove: Automotive
<Pepelka> »Shop Fox Racing at The Amazon Clothing Store. Free Shipping + Free Returns on Qualified Orders.«
<sasa84> zdobersek, to so CrazyLemon rokice???
<zdobersek> sasa84: mhm!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si fino padu?
<zdobersek> a je bolel!??!
<sasa84> poglej rokice...kakšna ma šele kolenčka :(
<sasa84> ni lepo za vidt, ko se tak velik fant zvali z bicikla :(
<sasa84> bogi CrazyLemon :(
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si se kej fejst polomu/poprasku?
<sasa84> zdobersek, zkaj je pa padu?
<zdobersek> sasa84: kolo je vozu
<sasa84> to vem...sam kaj se je zgodil? prehitr/prepočas, kdo pot zaprl...?
<sasa84> guma se je odšraufala, zajla od žlajfa pretrgala...?
<sasa84> and last but not least - CrazyLemon Å¡e ni bil nikol na biciklu pa je probu dns...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 fino.. lepše ne bi mogu
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> js sm sam glumu supermana ..na asfaltu :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ne vem kako sm členke zdrsal.. ker se ne spomnem da bi mel roko tako zvito
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ma niti ne.. desno koleno, levi komolc, levi členki pa mal desni komolc
<CrazyLemon> pa levi bok
<sasa84_> auč CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ ni tako hudo kot bi lahko bilo :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2014/02/bolgarski_skof_odstavljen_zaradi_sodelovanja_v_orgiji.aspx
<Pepelka> Bolgarski Å¡kof odstavljen zaradi sodelovanja v orgiji | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Škof Bolgarske pravoslavne cerkve je bil odstavljen, potem ko se je na spletu pojavil žgečkljiv video z njim v glavni vlogi.«
<yang> ce bi bil muslimanski imam ne bi bilo nic spornega
<CrazyLemon> ta je tudi imel :>
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Better Late Than Never: Ubuntu To Offer Locally Integrated Menus in 14.04  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bmC8UloWAW8/locally-integrated-menus-ubuntu-14-04
<upd_> zdravo, eno vfprašanje neki se igram z bitcoin kodo, pa me zanima, tuki imam nHeight kar predstavlja trenutno blok
<upd_> kako bi lahko naredil, da ima en izmed 100 blokov 15% višjo nagrado
<upd_> ne vem, če se da matematično, glede na to da ne vem kdaj je bila ta nagrada nazadnje :D
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/Qe10ExwzCqk
<Pepelka> Say hello to Project Tango! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Project Tango is an exploration into giving mobile devices a human-scale understanding of space and motion. What if you never found yourself lost in a new bu...«
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu powered!
<zdobersek> idioterna: ^ ti si lokalni satoshi
<zdobersek> JOHNNY LEE!!
<CrazyLemon> yes its johnny but he's not as popular as ken lee
<upd_> http://pastebin.com/Zx9b6ZnQ tole bi moral bit vsake 4 bloke and statistično gledano
<Pepelka> static void Main(string[] args) { int maxBlocks = - Pastebin.com
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tulibudibudouchuuu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats the one
<zdobersek> KEN LEEEEE
<lynxlynx> _upd_: statistično
<_upd_> ija There should be 600 golden blocks and we have got 638 of them.
<_upd_> ampak ja se pa kdaj pojavijo 3 zaporedoma haha
<lynxlynx> zgornje meje ni problem dodat
<_upd_> ne morem ker niti ne morem Å¡teti blokov
<lynxlynx> ne moreš štet kdaj daš bonus?
<_upd_> ne da se :d
<lynxlynx> aja, če ne poznaš skupnega števila je res boot point
<_upd_> da
<_upd_> vse ker je znano je trenutni blok
<lynxlynx> najbližje 15% boš prišel z i%7==0
<lynxlynx> hmm
<lynxlynx> brez kakršnegakole presistence ne bo šlo bolje
<lynxlynx> si pač en nivo prenizko
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu 14.04 Gets Locally Integrated Menus (LIM)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/VxnoaJVcHy8/ubuntu-1404-gets-locally-integrated.html
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-21
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Kaj uporabiti za Å¡ifriranje mape?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41465/#p41465
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHVWegNfQl0
<Pepelka> Trojan Mailing - YouTube
<Pepelka> »How UPS, TNT and DPD advertised for DHL. Involuntarily and clueless.«
<pitko> dan
<yang> How to fuck up a BMW https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/998555_668905133143923_1938646710_n.jpg
<yang> Kako osreciti zensko http://paste.debian.net/hidden/8b1c6e50/
<Pepelka> Debian Pastezone
<napsy> dan
<yang> o napsy
<CrazyLemon> default nickname..sweet
<chemist^> auto op..dangerous :P
<CrazyLemon> naah.. to je freenode ne ircnet :)
<zdobersek> 1% SCUMBAG ELITE OCCUPY #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> v nedeljo je GP v Izoli !
<idioterna> baterije prodajajo al kaj
<dz0ny> not that GP
<zdobersek> !g GP Isola
<Pepelka> Zemljevid za: GP Isola GP Isola
<zdobersek> yeah.
<CrazyLemon> !g gp izola butan plin
<Pepelka> GP Izola Butan plin | Novice | Bicikel.com http://www.bicikel.com/novice/10334/gp_izola_butan_plin.html?id=36%3Fref
<zdobersek> hm
<zdobersek> kje se prijavim?
<zdobersek> http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/GP_Izola_Butan_plin_2014-Startlist
<Pepelka> GP Izola - Butan plin 2014 | Startlist - ProCyclingStats
<Pepelka> »Startlist and statistics on the GP Izola - Butan plin 2014. Check out the top 15 competitors, top teams, oldest and youngest riders and riders previous performance in the GP Izola - Butan plin.«
<zdobersek> taboljsa ekipa 'Russian Helicopters'
<zdobersek> kokr nek dota2 clan
<CrazyLemon> cheaters
<dz0ny> CCN Metalac
<chemist^> pridte u izolo kolesarit ja
<chemist^> da vam smrdim odspredaj s skuterjem ;)
<CrazyLemon> chemist^ bol malo boš smrdel s skuterjem ker takrat ne boš mogu na cesto :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bo pa ob cesti
<pitko> dan
<pitko> idioterna zanimivi programski iziv je raspisala zamanta za nas frijevce :)
<pitko> zemanta *
<dz0ny> do show
<dz0ny> sem prebral izliv :>
<dz0ny> joj
<CrazyLemon> http://www.fri.uni-lj.si/si/novice_in_dogodki/aktivne/17013/novica.html
<Pepelka> Aktivne novice - FRI
<dz0ny> kul so nardil
<sasa84> juhu
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/5jfz9zB.jpg
<idioterna> pitko: ti kr nared
<sasa84> lol idioterna :)
<idioterna> pitko: ce nardis karkol od tega zadost dobr ti kupm avto
<idioterna> klio letnik 92 recimo :)
<idioterna> ma ne
<idioterna> dam ti 200 evrov evo
<dz0ny> idioterna: uno ta prvo :) http://influxdb.org/
<Pepelka> InfluxDB - Open Source Time Series, Metrics, and Analytics Database
<dz0ny> en sam se api spise :)
<dz0ny> pa sej so vsi dokaj entry level zadeve
<idioterna> dz0ny: zanimiv da tega noben pr nas se ni vidu
<dz0ny> idioterna: jaz uporablja za radio, stetje poslusalcev, od kje so in je kr kul
<dz0ny> dost bl od graphite && co
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ar ju hjir?
<dz0ny> idioterna: February 2014 - production ready, clustered with ability to expand cluster and do node replacement.
<dz0ny> March 2014 - binary protocol, dashboarding UI (port of Grafana or Kibana), pubsub interface.
<dz0ny> April 2014 - multi data center, start focusing on performance.
<sasa84> ooo đonko :)
<idioterna> hm
<dz0ny> o sasiska
<idioterna> to se prav
<idioterna> da uresnic se ni narjen? :)
<dz0ny> prvi del je
<idioterna> mi mamo cassandro za counterje in je well
<idioterna> shaky
<dz0ny> drugdel pa itak sam nardis
<dz0ny> sam perforamnce pa zna bit problem
<dz0ny> za vecje zadeve
<sasa84> ktera je tina?
<idioterna> aja hm ja
<idioterna> cassandra ma performance kr bolan
<idioterna> problem je sam nestabilnost v primeru crashov
<idioterna> k se itak skos dogajajo
<sasa84> tretja :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://github.com/influxdb/influxdb/issues/248
<Pepelka> InfluxDB consummed all available memory · Issue #248 · influxdb/influxdb · GitHub
<Pepelka> »We are currently storing 204M of points (85933 points) into one serie in influxdb. We launched influxdb on our test server yesterday morning and started to send points to it. Our app was writing ~3148 points by hour. The writes are send in batch every 5 minutes.A single point as the following properties:│ time │ sequence_number │ cmds.auth.calls │ cmds.auth.usec │ cmds.auth.usec_per_call │ cmds.bgrewriteaof.calls │ cmds.bgrewriteaof.u
<dz0ny> pr 2G se ustavi :)
<dz0ny> no poanta je da se ne začne nekaj na novo pisat
<sasa84> a CrazyLemon počiva, k je bogi?
<sasa84> !g CrazyLemon zdravstveno stanje
<Pepelka> Zdravstveno stanje prebivalstva — Zavod za zdravstveno varstvo ... http://www.zzv-lj.si/promocija-zdravja-in-zdravstvena-statistika/zdravstveno-stanje-prebivalstva
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 am.. bom pogledal enkrat po kosilu
<CrazyLemon> dont worry
<CrazyLemon> lp
<sasa84> oki doki; ;)
<sasa84> hvala :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Report Says 11-Percent of Windows XP Users Will Switch to Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/PRv4eJ4-rUg/windows-xp-users-may-switch-linux
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 done
<sasa84> ok, Å¡e neki...trije nizi :)
<sasa84> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/gutenprint/+pots/gutenprint/sl/+translate?show=untranslated
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kje pa si dobila da je core izpis ?
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “gutenprint” : “gutenprint” source package : Translations : Trusty (14.04) : Ubuntu
<sasa84> še to...pa je gutenprint poštiman
<idioterna> core?
<sasa84> core dump je izpis jedra...pa mi je bil čudn niz, d bi blo jedro
<sasa84> ne...bimbo
<sasa84> čak :)
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru je 'dump' izpis
<sasa84> ne, že vem kaj sm pobrklala
<CrazyLemon> matr.. tale gutenprint ne zgleda nice
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, za prevajat je Å¡e bl "matr"
<CrazyLemon> verjamem ja
<CrazyLemon> osebno se ne bi lotil tega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sm probala kokr sm znala...če bo pa kej za popravt...boš pa popravu
<sasa84> vrjetn boš raj popravu k prevaju a ne :P
<sasa84> ta dva niza sta pa bla... *bruuuh*
<CrazyLemon> matr..niti na en zaslon mi ne gre original niz + prevod
<dz0ny> izlitje jedra :)
<dz0ny> haha
<sasa84> ej CrazyLemon .... nozzle sm prvo dala Å¡kropilnik... pol sm se pa spomnla, d je to bl Å¡oba :)
<sasa84> tko da...sta dve verziji...Å¡kropilnik pa Å¡oba :P
<sasa84> pa nism vedla kok nej točn gaps prevedem...
<idioterna> schoba je valda prov
<sasa84> pač d je "raza"...oz. en tak sunk :P
<idioterna> gaps so odmiki
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 razmik?
<idioterna> al pa razmiki lahko ja
<sasa84> to se prav, d ni "fine" :)))
<idioterna> odvisn od konteksta
<sasa84> nekje je bl, nekje mn :P
<CrazyLemon> res je
<sasa84> kaj je to pol? :)
<CrazyLemon> lahk je tudi typo za gapps!
<sasa84> mislm d ne
<sasa84> to je bl napaka k tiska...d ni enakomern vse skup pa "lepo"
<CrazyLemon> sunki :D
<sasa84> jst sm zaštekala, k da mal preveč barve navrže...
<CrazyLemon> nope..pol niso gaps če preveč barve navrže
<CrazyLemon> pač mal printa mal pa ne
<sasa84> pa to... printer xy and fridns...wtf :D
<CrazyLemon> in nastajajo luknje
<sasa84> neka nenatisnjena področja
<sasa84> friends*
<sasa84> printer ta_in_ta and friends
<sasa84> mislm...k pavarotti & friends :)
<sasa84> kdo so prjatli od printerja :P
<CrazyLemon> am.. optični bralnik pa fax!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 raw v primeru dostopa ne pomeni surovi dostop ampak neposredni dostop do naprave
<sasa84> aha
<sasa84> dajrektli konekted
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pojmovnik nisi pregledala
<CrazyLemon> ker je že notri niz 'raw printer' :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 done
<CrazyLemon> sam tist ten color raw ne vem kaj bi bilo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kdo pa je prevedel ostale gutenprint nize?
<CrazyLemon> včeraj jih je bilo čez 600
 * sasa84 dvigne roko
<sasa84> skorej vsi so bli ful kratki pa izi
<sasa84> k so bli tud ful neki tiskalniki našteti...pa si sam uno puščivo stisnu, k nimaš kej prevejat Epson M4651LHDFGHJ
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> čez 1 uro tinco.. CrazyLemon drži tačke!
<sasa84> tinca*
<sasa84> :$
<sasa84> sounded weird :\
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 opa! awesome!
<CrazyLemon> (za nize - ne tinca)
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> aaa, ok :)
<sasa84> prevedeno je vse (tam ko so procenti kaj kao manjka)
<sasa84> onboard pa tale indicator...gutenprint je tud
<sasa84> sej pol se pa še sprot vid, če je kej tazga
<CrazyLemon> gut
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pridna sva...zto bova lohk gledala 2. tek :P
<CrazyLemon> yay..skorjica se je naredila na odrgninah .. nič več mi ne bo mrzlo! :D
<sasa84> :o
<sasa84> dej si z bepanthenom maž
<CrazyLemon> naah
<CrazyLemon> bionect rules!
<CrazyLemon> pa čemu bi se zdaj mazal ko je ravno skorjica narejena
<sasa84> po skorjici
<sasa84> tud zarad infekcij
<sasa84> hitrej se cel, dobr je, ker je mal "mastno" pa Å¡e dezinfekcija je
<CrazyLemon> ampak to bo zmehčalo skorjico in pol hitreje pride do ponovne krvavitve
<sasa84> a-a
<sasa84> opekline, odrgnine, tatoo... always bepanthen :)
<CrazyLemon> to govoriš ker nisi poskusila bionecta
<sasa84> če ma pa ime čudno :P
<CrazyLemon> [KAKŠEN TEDEN!] Ta teden so se klici in prijave goljufij vrstili kar eden za drugim! Najprej gospod, ki so ga ogoljufali za 6.000 € pri nakupu avtomobila prek tujega spletnega oglasnika, potem 3 prijave glede ponudb za kredite, žal je ena gospa že nakazala 190 €, nato še ena prevara na slovenskem oglasniku pri prodaji nadstreška, ko je gospa prek Western Union nakazala 300 € v Nigerijo.
<CrazyLemon> weirdos
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem se še enkrat namazat pa tinco prečekirat
<CrazyLemon> lp
<dz0ny> .vreme babno polje
<jablana> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 7.6°C @21.02.2014 16:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 85%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:04, Kulminacija: 11:16:55, Sončni zahod: 16:37:45
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 41min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 8°C @21.02.2014 16:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 77% Veter: severnik 1.8 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:57:15, Kulminacija: 11:17:50, Sončni zahod: 16:38:26
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 41min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> hm...pada pa k strela :P
<pitko> kako se kej mate odnese?
<sasa84> kdo odnese?
<pitko> o živjo
<sasa84> elow pitko pitonko ;)
<pitko> tole
<pitko> http://mate-desktop.org/
<Pepelka> MATE Desktop Environment | MATE
<sasa84> obnese!
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> jst pa berm kaj mate odnese :)
<sasa84> eni zlo pohvaljo ;)
<sasa84> Å¡e bl pa cimet :P
<pitko> msilm ga naložit na en droplet
<dz0ny> .pic club mate
<jablana> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e4/Club_mate.jpg
<pitko> na ubuntu server da se bi mal sošolci igral
<dz0ny> sasa84: ^^
<pitko> k mamo OS
<pitko> pa so sami windwos ludje na friju
<pitko> OS predmet operaciski sistemi
<pitko> :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, a tale mate scavnca? :P
<dz0ny> ce mas tako scavnico pol moras it k dohtarju
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, tole bo blo privat...sam jst sm bl svetla :P
<pitko> dz0ny sam povej kako ga zalaufat
<pitko> nansnel sm vse :D
<pitko> nevem kako :)
<sasa84> google :D
<pitko> ne najdm -.-
<dz0ny> pitko: koga?
<pitko> MATE
<sasa84> !g pitko mate server :D
<Pepelka> lurker69_ is now known as lurker69 [07:18] <sasa84> jutro [07:18 ... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/10/19/%23ubuntu-si.txt
<pitko> sm nansel na ubuntu server :)
<dz0ny> aha
<dz0ny> preko xpra bos dal sosolcem
<pitko> glupo je sam za igranje
<dz0ny> za vsakega user account
<pitko> nc druzga
<dz0ny> pa bodo remote pacal
<pitko> aha
<sasa84> pitko, ti morm povedat kok je naš đonko brihta... bl k ves telekom :P
<dz0ny> no poglej za xpra navodila
<pitko> sej sm mu reku
<pitko> da je huj k google
<pitko> že
<pitko> 100 krat
<pitko> kaj če ti google če mamo dz0nya :D
<pitko> sej nevem kako se bo tole kej odneslo
<pitko> 512 MB rama ma :D
<pitko> hotano je tle gor
<pitko> https://www.digitalocean.com/
<Pepelka> SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting by DigitalOcean
<pitko> nek pocen claud
<dz0ny> bo slo ok ja
<dz0ny> za zacetek pozen firefox
<dz0ny> pre xpra
<dz0ny> pol pa mate desktop
<pitko> aha
<pitko> morm prašat kje si se vse to nauču?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> aja za MTE sm se odloču k je nabližji približek mintu
<pitko> k ma fri pač mint
<sasa84> pitko, dz0ny to zna od rojstva
<sasa84> on je to že z materinim mlekom pil
<pitko> :D
<pitko> hm noče nasnet
<pitko> https://paste.sh/yEH0jEjS#0O3_9r4zYSFj0EqB_MSYS5pU
<pitko> eh
<pitko> zdej pa je
<pitko> zgleda da je kej zaštejal
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ntw7fTOIezg
<Pepelka> TRULS - OPPDRAG HURTIGRUTEN - Trøndelags rareste latter - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I "Truls - Oppdrag Hurtigruten" på TV 2 sender kompisene Truls Svendsen på en reise med Hurtigruten, og legger inn en rekke utfordringer til ham på veien. I ...«
<pitko> zatekal*
<sasa84> kakšn smeh :D
<pitko> :D
<pitko> kako ste drgač?
<sasa84> grlo me boli :\
<pitko> dz0ny xpra start :7 && DISPLAY=:7 firefox  nc ne pokaze
<pitko> a joj :/
<pitko> sej zdej bo bol k ni več zime
<pitko> am :D ssh ne dovoli x11 appov odpriat ne?
<Sky[x]> lp
<pitko> dan
<pitko> večer
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tevilo linux iger v steamu je Å¡lo z 500+ na 300+ .. what the hell
<idioterna> dobre so itak sam tri igrce.
<idioterna> tko da je brezveze da jih je tok
<pitko> OpenGL support not enabled: No module named gdkgl
<pitko> to mi napiše xpra
<pitko> pol pa time outa
<dz0ny> .apt gdkgl
<dz0ny> .aptf gdkgl
<dz0ny> .ping
<dz0ny> ah
<pitko> čak kaj zdej?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> taprvo
<dz0ny> .apt gdkgl
<dz0ny> .ping
<dz0ny> hm
<dz0ny> nc ne najdem na to temo
<pitko> je mozno da strežnik nima grafe not
<pitko> :O
<pitko> :)
<pitko> hm
<dz0ny> ne ni v tem fora
<dz0ny> lahko je brez
<dz0ny> pa cpu uporablja za izris
<dz0ny> sploh graficne ne rabis
<dz0ny> to mas lucid al kaj
<pitko> aja
<pitko> 12.04
<dz0ny> vsaj 12.04
<pitko> xpra attach ssh:root@107.170.77.164:100
<pitko> ukazom
<pitko> pa
<pitko> dostopat poskušam
<pitko> utipkam geslo
<dz0ny> xpra start :100 --start-child=xterm
<dz0ny> to ti dela?
<pitko> caki nism probu
<pitko> guke
<pitko> uporabljam je kej narobe to?
<dz0ny> xpra_launcher jaz
<dz0ny> kaj je guke?
<pitko> k terminal
<dz0ny> 2014-02-21 22:21:05,351 OpenGL support not enabled: No module named gdkgl
<dz0ny> to ni nc narobe
<pitko> k nekje sm bral da ssh pač ne pusti x11
<pitko> moraš forward nardit
<pitko> pač omogočet
<pitko> tisto k si poslov seveda probam na stežniku=
<pitko> k to tipkam nč ne izpiše
<pitko> sam pač da errorje sprav v un log
<pitko> edin če tm pogledam kaj je
<pitko> uff
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ah
<pitko> https://paste.sh/_w4edaLT#wq30tIWFwsLIEwjsHUHNuxBc
<pitko> pomojm je ta program kriv
<pitko> k ga poskusam
<pitko> gnat
<dz0ny> hehe
<dz0ny> ja k ga nimas
<dz0ny> xterm not found
<pitko> fakit
<pitko> :D
<pitko> ja zdej vidm
<pitko> k sm log prebral
<pitko> :D
<pitko> firefox
<pitko> sm nasnel
<pitko> soori ..
<pitko> noob
<pitko> :)
<pitko> sm
<dz0ny> pitko: https://github.com/rogaha/docker-desktop
<Pepelka> rogaha/docker-desktop · GitHub
<Pepelka> »docker-desktop - Docker Desktop enables you to create virtual desktops that can be accessed remotely. It comes with Firefox and Libreoffice already installed!«
<dz0ny> even better
<pitko> to sm tut vidu ja
<dz0ny> pitko: https://index.docker.io/u/dscho/docker-desktop/
<Pepelka> dscho/docker-desktop Repository | Docker Index
<Pepelka> »dscho/docker-desktop: A full desktop accessible via Xpra (http://xpra.org/), based on https://index.docker.io/u/rogaha/docker-desktop/«
<dz0ny> tle mas par komand uporabnih
<pitko> aaa
<pitko> https://paste.sh/wUte-m2W#53_7OeVQFvHKT_k4f6PQ4rF2
<pitko> ...
<pitko> :)
<pitko> kva
<dz0ny> to je vse ok
<dz0ny> zadnjo verzijo moraš laufat
<dz0ny> http://winswitch.org/downloads/debian-repository.html?dist_select=precise
<Pepelka> Window Switch - Debian Repository
<pitko> skos mi piše ošen gl
<Pepelka> »Window Switch Debian and Ubuntu Downloads: instructions for downloading and installing window switch on you Debian or Ubuntu operating system using our repository«
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> k nima
<dz0ny> ni vazno to
<dz0ny> samo warning je
<dz0ny> namesti da namestiš tist
<dz0ny> winswitch
<dz0ny> dejs asmo dist-upgrade
<dz0ny> apt-get dist-upgrade
<pitko> na strežnik?
<dz0ny> in clinet
<pitko> pol moj komp
<dz0ny> pa gleda boš prav repo zbral
<dz0ny> in server
<dz0ny> isto verziojo mej
<pitko> zdej najprej to nasnamem čaki :)
<dz0ny> grem psat ln
<pitko> noč
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-22
<yang> idioterna: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dG0xNzcY5mo , se sreca na niso proti zelimljammi igral...
<Pepelka> Slovenian singer hit referee!! (Olimpija - Budivelnik) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Slovenian singer Zoran Predin hit referee!! (Olimpija - Budivelnik) 19.2.2014«
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tole
<sasa84> https://translations.launchpad.net/unetbootin/trunk/+pots/unetbootin/sl/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<Pepelka> Slovenian (sl) : Template “unetbootin” : Translations : Series trunk : UNetbootin
<idioterna> to bos mela pa kr probleme pomoje
<idioterna> k je zlo specificno orodje
<sasa84> sam trije nizi so za pregledat
<sasa84> pa dobro jutro idioterna :)
<dz0ny> lol http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/python/AppIndicator3-0.1.html/
<dz0ny> neresni
<idioterna> men prav 404
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> vse povezave so broken
<idioterna> kaj bi pa mogl bit tle?
<idioterna> aja
<dz0ny> opis apijev
<sasa84> oj dz0ny :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: hi
<dz0ny> sasa84: kj mete
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 3.6°C @22.02.2014 11:00 CET.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 91% Veter: severnik 2 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:34, Kulminacija: 11:17:43, Sončni zahod: 16:39:53
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 10ur 44min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> dež je...sm šla pogledat :D
<dz0ny> aja v lj :)
<sasa84> pr vas mete?
<sasa84> ne, doma sem
<dz0ny> hm v prezidu je vse belo
<dz0ny> tle pa dž pada
<sasa84> v četrtk morm it do štimaca :D
<dz0ny> narava upošteva državno mejo :>
<sasa84> lol
<dz0ny> a to ste ze vidl http://drp.io/0NSR
<Pepelka> drp.io - Fast, easy and secure images hosting - Simply drop one or more images to share them
<Pepelka> »drp.io - Drag & Drop - Fast and easy images hosting«
<dz0ny> new in ubuntu
<idioterna> i don't trust anyone
<sasa84> dz0ny,a ni to že dolg?
<dz0ny> prvič vidim
<CrazyLemon> ne to ni dolgo
<CrazyLemon> to je zdaj novo
<sasa84> bravo naši ;)
<pitko> speeet mamo meedalijo :D!
<orion1111> kdo pa
<yang> aja ?
<dz0ny> http://blogs.technet.com/b/mpn_uk/archive/2014/02/19/government-open-standards-consultation-will-likely-impact-all-of-us-make-sure-your-voice-is-heard-by-26th-february.aspx
<Pepelka> Government open standards consultation will likely impact all of us. Make sure your voice is heard by 26th February - The Microsoft Partner Network UK Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs
<Pepelka> »Keep up to date with the evlolution of the Microsoft Partner Network. Hear about changes in the industry and marketplace and the impact and influence that these will have on Microsoft and the partner channel.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny če pritisneš na tipko play a se odpre (če ni zagnan) rhythmbox v 14.04 ?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/virant-se-zeli-znebiti-dvornih-it-dobaviteljev/330480
<Pepelka> Virant se želi znebiti dvornih IT-dobaviteljev :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Vlada pripravlja prenovo državne informatike, s katero bodo po besedah ministrstva za notranje zadeve poskušali znižati stroške in odpraviti odvisnost od t. i. dvornih dobaviteljev.«
<sasa84> wooow
<sasa84> ampak itak bodo podalšal pogodbo z M... pisanje v LO/OO je fuul drugačno od MS
<sasa84> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> vsak korak v pravo smer je dobrodošel
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: purget that shit
<dz0ny> purged
<CrazyLemon> ah.. pozabu sm da si ti mopidy fanatic :)
<pitko> dz0ny ratalu mi je pol včeri firefox zagnat :)
<dz0ny> pitko: latest xpra rabis pa je vse ok
<pitko> am sam startx mi pa ne dela
<pitko> nevem kako bi sploh zrihtu
<pitko> gnome sm nasnel gor
<dz0ny> sartx predvideva da mas graficno
<dz0ny> xvfbufffer-xpra je alternativa
<dz0ny> oz nekaj z tem imenom
<pitko> aja lol
<dz0ny> probi pognat gdm al pa gnome session
<dz0ny> oz kr pac ma za nadzor seje
<pitko> s kerim ukazom je že gnome session za zagnat?
<pitko> sm sm
<pitko> ** (gnome-session:3974): WARNING **: Cannot open display:
<pitko> to izpiše
<pitko> hm gafična je problem ja
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> ne razumes
<dz0ny> xinit se uproablja samo kadar imas prisotno fizično kartico
<pitko> aja
<pitko> lol
<dz0ny> ti lahko xyz zaslonov nardiš
<dz0ny> pa reces naj se buffer od zadeve riše tam
<pitko> sam kako to nardiš :D
<dz0ny> zazen xpra daemno
<dz0ny> rec naj bo zaslon 42
<dz0ny> ;D
<pitko> ja
<dz0ny> pol pa oznese normalno DISPLAY=:42 enprogram
<pitko> dolzan sm ti pivo :) al neki
<dz0ny> virtual one :>
<pitko> DISPLAY=:42 firefox
<pitko> sm dal
<pitko> pa
<pitko> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display
<dz0ny> pitko: again just warning
<pitko> zdej mam live domeno 42 xpra
<pitko> pol to dela
<pitko> sej to sm že včeri naredu
<pitko> pa je sam firefox odprlo
<pitko> jaz rabm cel namizje
<dz0ny> xpra dela tud kot window manager
<dz0ny> tam v tistem dockerju mas resitev kako pognat cel desktop
<pitko> aha drgač sm probal s tem
<pitko> Xephyr
<pitko> k ma kao
<pitko> xpra start --start-child="Xephyr :200 -ac -screen 800x600" :100
<pitko> pa je sam črn zaslon bil
<dz0ny> eee
<dz0ny> to je isto kot ce bi xinit pognal
<pitko> aha
<dz0ny> pa v home mapi nebi mel napsian ker session bos uporabu
<dz0ny> gnome al kde
<dz0ny> al neki sestega
<pitko> ok pol ta docker nasnamem gor
<dz0ny> pa bos mel fake desktop
<dz0ny> fluxbox se mi zdi da je v ozadju
<pitko> aja to dela kor piše sam na 64bitnem?
<dz0ny> ja
<pitko> super :D
<pitko> jaz mam 32
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> why would you go 32 bit
<dz0ny> dunno
<pitko> ja zato
<pitko> dobr je jovo na novo
<pitko> sej sm navajan!
<pitko> :D
<pitko> tako se učim
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> well gud luck
<pitko> haah
<pitko> 512MB Ram 20GB SSD Disk
<pitko> to so specifikacije
<pitko> za moj oblak
<pitko> zato sm tut razmišlu če bo sploh šlo čez
<player> o/
<player> kaj je zaj kekci
<player> je kdo tu?
<idioterna> ne.
<CrazyLemon> ohai
<zdobbie> sup laidies
<zdobbie> a kej splitta?
<zdobbie> da nas je sam 21 elitistov na kanalu?
<CrazyLemon> splitta?
<CrazyLemon> not really
<CrazyLemon> * [CrazyLemon] idle 00:00:03, signon: Sat Feb 22 10:18:44
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: true detective?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie episode 5
<zdobbie> kewl
<zdobbie> House o' Cards?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no tnx
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny wb! :)
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> uf
<zdobbie> [10:06] == dhbiker [~dhbiker@193.2.218.150] has quit [*.net *.split]
<zdobbie> [10:03] <CrazyLemon> splitta? [10:03] <CrazyLemon> not really
<zdobbie> wat
<jablana> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/580/Wat.jpg
<CrazyLemon> wat wat
<jablana> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/488/359/2c9.gif
<dz0ny> zdobbie: narebe je prevedl split pa part
<dz0ny> zdej ma pa problem
<CrazyLemon> aja.. netsplit ?
<CrazyLemon> ja to pa ja
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobbie> dz0ny: ste kej v nevarnosti glede poplav?
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> k srec tega ni
<zdobbie> kaj pa sasa?
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sem poslušal neki na tvju in baje z babnega polja se voda odteka na loško al neki takega
<dz0ny> hm ona je tud visoko v hribu
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..gre vedno stran od babnega polja voda
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bravo
<dz0ny> si preskoču zemljepsi v os
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nope
<dz0ny> k se je porečje ljubljanice obravnavalo
<CrazyLemon> sam nismo nikoli omenjal babnega polja :D
<dz0ny> neresni
<CrazyLemon> tudi v srednji Å¡oli se ne spomnim da bi kdo omenjal BP
<dz0ny> to kar jaz scijem ljubljancani pijejo
<CrazyLemon> torej union ?
<dz0ny> ce verjames homeopatom
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> lashko delajo v lj tud
<zdobbie> LIES
<dz0ny> sasa je sla na pust v prezid zihr
<dz0ny> sasa84: nis sal na pusta v prezid
<zdobbie> sasa84: !!
<zdobbie> Titanic na popu
<zdobbie> yer welcome
<osho0000> glede spletnih strani ne.. kdaj se uporablja pac html php... in kdaj se uporablja drupal joomla.. ?
<dz0ny> bogi osho
<dz0ny> sej je oboje isto
<pitko> večer
<idioterna> zdravo
<pitko> dz0ny sm vnc postavu
<pitko> :D
<pitko> mal poenostavu
<pitko> dela
<pitko> to je to
<pitko> hvala za mucenje
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> pol se boto pa tepl za miske :)
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sej je blo sam za testeranje če bi to zdržalo
<pitko> nevem če se bo odneslu
<dz0ny> kaj pa rabjo cel desktop
<pitko> letos mamo en predmet operacijski sistem
<pitko> k mamo bash pa
<pitko> mal unixa
<dz0ny> no
<dz0ny> to je glih prov
<dz0ny> kaksen vnc
<dz0ny> sam xpra pokazes kako se remote fura firefox za pornice
<dz0ny> bojo cist notr padl
<dz0ny> al pa kak droga site
<dz0ny> :<
<pitko> haha
<pitko> :D
<pitko> sam zakaj bi se za miske tepl?
<pitko> sej za usazga nadis novga uporabnika
<pitko> pa ma vsak svoj
<pitko> pa sej to nebo 300 ljudi
<pitko> mogoče 5
<pitko> :)
<pitko> hm
<pitko> rabm ameriško kartico
<pitko> da netflix prelesičm
<idioterna> a thepiratebay.se ni dost dobr
<pitko> čez proxy mi že vrjame da sm us
<pitko> ne :)
<pitko> mam pypal pa ve da je eu
<dz0ny> pitko: sam na netflixu ni porničev
<dz0ny> k na piratebay je baje tega 80%
<pitko> a lahko :D
<pitko> pa kaj
<idioterna> ja kva je ze
<idioterna> 500 je porn code
<idioterna> thepiratebay.se/search/alenka+bratusek/0/0/500
<idioterna> mislm da tko
<pitko> haha?
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> prva nula je page of results
<idioterna> druga je pa sort order
<idioterna> ce hoces po kolicini seederjev je 7
<idioterna> za ostalo pa ne vem
<idioterna> mislm da 0 je po upload date
<idioterna> to je fino vedet k pol ne rabs po ad infested sajtu klikat
<Krt57> https://translations.launchpad.net/unetbootin/trunk/+pots/unetbootin/sl/1/+translate
<Pepelka9> Browsing Slovenian translation : Slovenian (sl) : Template “unetbootin” : Translations : Series trunk : UNetbootin
<Krt57> za sprostiev in trening
<Krt57> http://flashfabrica.com/f_learning/brain/brain.html
<Pepelka9> 脳年齢テスト01 脳トレ瞬間記憶
<Pepelka9> »あなたの脳年齢は何歳ですか？瞬間記憶テストであなたの脳年齢を鑑定します。ランダムに表示される数字を瞬間的に記憶してください。短期記憶を鍛える脳トレゲームです。«
<CrazyLemon> prevajanje za sprostitev??
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Krt57> ne spodnji link
<Krt57> zgornjega sem prej prlimal ko sem  gledal kaj sasa dela
<Krt57> mi je pobegnil :-)
<dz0ny> Krt57: sej ta majster od CrazyLemona je pa potrdil
<CrazyLemon> no ja..sam na hitro sm poklikal pa kliknu save and continue :>
<dz0ny> dobro bajto je imel http://news.yahoo.com/shocking-opulence-revealed-ukraine-leader-flees-home-185249634.html
<Pepelka9> Shocking opulence revealed as Ukraine leader flees home - Yahoo News
<Pepelka9> »A vast country estate, marble-lined mansions, a private golf course and zoo: the unimaginable luxury of the private residence of departed Ukrainian President Viktor Yanukovych flung open for all to see. As parliament voted to oust Yanukovych Saturday and he fled to a pro-Russian bastion in east Ukraine after months of bloody protest again his rule, thousands of Ukrainians wondered awestruck around the breathtaking luxury of his abandoned property 
<CrazyLemon> zelo nemška mi deluje
<pitko> lol
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> http://l3.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/jpbWwrm2bj.ska3OqOZSig--/YXBwaWQ9eW5ld3M7Zmk9ZmlsbDtoPTgwMDtweW9mZj0wO3E9NzU7dz0xMTg4/http://l.yimg.com/os/publish-images/news/2014-02-22/b4549d20-9bef-11e3-b10d-c5cc9061f65c_h_51252280.jpg
<dz0ny> jezesna ker url
<dz0ny> but it works
<dz0ny> http://l.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/JvCAzJzXODvdhMYVaOWShQ--/YXBwaWQ9eW5ld3M7Y2g9MjU0MDtjcj0xO2N3PTM4MDA7ZHg9MTtkeT0wO2ZpPXVsY3JvcDtoPTgwMDtxPTc1O3c9MTE5Nw--/http://l.yimg.com/os/publish-images/news/2014-02-22/b1606360-9bef-11e3-8f94-d99578101249_h_51252622.jpg
<dz0ny> wtf je to na sredi
<dz0ny> nlp :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jacuzzi z mizo
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1964810_819033058123090_1006961991_n.jpg
<idioterna> koncno neki uporabnga.
<pitko> mhm
<dz0ny> nc grem jaz robocopa gledat
<dz0ny> ln
<zdobbie> haha, kter minihidrogliser
<CrazyLemon> hidrogliser?
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> http://l.yimg.com/bt/api/res/1.2/JvCAzJzXODvdhMYVaOWShQ--/YXBwaWQ9eW5ld3M7Y2g9MjU0MDtjcj0xO2N3PTM4MDA7ZHg9MTtkeT0wO2ZpPXVsY3JvcDtoPTgwMDtxPTc1O3c9MTE5Nw--/http://l.yimg.com/os/publish-images/news/2014-02-22/b1606360-9bef-11e3-8f94-d99578101249_h_51252622.jpg
<zdobbie> direkt za po jacuzziju :D
<zdobbie> koristi kdo thinkpada?
<sasa84> dz0ny,pust v prezidu?
<CrazyLemon> am..tisto je amfibijsko vozilo in ne gliser
<zdobbie> hidrogliser*
<CrazyLemon> !gliser :)
<Pepelka9> Florizelle Liser | Office of the United States Trade Representative http://www.ustr.gov/about-us/biographies-key-officials/florizelle-liser-austr
<CrazyLemon> lol ? :D
<zdobbie> wtf
<CrazyLemon> aja..!g liser
<Pepelka9> Florizelle Liser | Office of the United States Trade Representative http://www.ustr.gov/about-us/biographies-key-officials/florizelle-liser-austr
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. tisto ni hidrogliser != ambifijsko vozilo
<zdobbie> ...
<zdobbie> !g hidrogliser
<Pepelka9> Slike za poizvedbo hidrogliser hidrogliser
<CrazyLemon> ...
<zdobbie> HOVERCRAFT
<zdobbie> deal?
<sasa84> nč miške, šibam pančat
<sasa84> nočko
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'll take that deal if you tell me what hovercraft is
<CrazyLemon> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pitbull-wallet
<Pepelka9> Pitbull Wallet | Indiegogo
<Pepelka9> »A physical wallet for your passwords, Bitcoins and other cryptocurrencies«
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> a sasa84 ma ze elektriko pa dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> .pic hidrigliser
<jablana> http://s1d2.turboimagehost.com/t/3248870_DSCN3737.JPG
<CrazyLemon> .pic lots of typos
<jablana> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-SPkXe-gDO6E/Ua4TStebmFI/AAAAAAAAU0M/WoOANFxSH4E/s1600/Granny+2+Frogs+tester.jpg
<dz0ny> Yebes če mobilna tipkovnica po svoje prevaja
<CrazyLemon> Jebeš*
<CrazyLemon> ampak zakaj pa uporabljaš autocorrect/auto suggestions
<zdobbie> .pic hovercraft
<jablana> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/31/Hovercraft_-_scheme.svg
<CrazyLemon> to je prva stvar ki jo izključim ko dam nov rom gor
<zdobbie> much courage
<CrazyLemon> .pic amphibious vehicle
<jablana> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a2/LARC_V_vehicle.JPEG
<CrazyLemon> ln
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20140219-do-we-really-need-the-moon
<Pepelka9> BBC - Future - What do we really need the Moon for?
<Pepelka9> »The Moon is such a familiar presence in the sky that most of us take it for granted. But what if it wasn't where it is now? How would that affect life on Earth?«
<idioterna> ce bo kdo rabu kreacionistom pokazat neki k razlozi zadost dobr za otroke
<idioterna> how it all happened
<pitko> zdej razmišlam če bi se prjavu na Zemanta izziv :D
<dz0ny> A to je bbc horizon serija
<dz0ny> Al sam članek
<zdobbie> pitko: why not YC?
<pitko> YC?
<zdobbie> mhm
<zdobbie> mhm
<pitko> kva je to?
<pitko> :D
<idioterna> dz0ny: ni horizon kr neki xy je
<idioterna> zlo za otroke razlaga
<gapi> no pa še tuki probimo srečo
<gapi> mikrotik  ipv6 /56 subnet
<gapi> mi kdo lahko pomaga
<idioterna> kaj v zvezi z njim?
<idioterna> z mikrotikom ma lowkey izkusnje :)
<idioterna> dobr se je zmazu
#ubuntu-si 2014-02-23
<gapi> nism jezn da spizdu sploh ne
<dz0ny> pitko a goto fail; od appla si vidu
<dz0ny> ah je ze su
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> js sm vidu :)
<CrazyLemon> lameass povio
<CrazyLemon> pošljejo mail brez unsubscribe linka
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo MvM?
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] VLC, LastPass and 8tracks Apps Coming to Ubuntu Touch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/960rBqViuZY/vlc-lastpass-coming-ubuntu-touch
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Pitivi Video Editor Launches €100k Fundraising Campaign  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5_g5of-VMI0/pitivi-video-editor-fundraising-campaign
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: kako se pa v tej aplikaciji prevaja?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41466/#p41466
<Pepelka9>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: kako se pa v tej aplikaciji prevaja?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41467/#p41467
<CrazyLemon> Firefox ‏@firefox  4h
<CrazyLemon> #MWC News: @deutschetelekom to launch #FirefoxOS in Croatia, the Czech Republic, Macedonia & Montenegro in 2014.
<CrazyLemon> kul :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/GP_Izola_Butan_plin_2014
<Pepelka9> GP Izola - Butan plin 2014 - ProCyclingStats
<Pepelka9> »GP Izola - Butan plin 2014 is won by Cristian Delle Stelle from Italy, for Fabio Chinello and Fabian Schnaidt. Check out statistics, historical winners of GP Izola - Butan plin on ProCyclingStats.com.«
<CrazyLemon> pfft..italijan zmagal
<Pepelka9>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] GNOME 3.12 Will Be Released On Schedule After All  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/zkkZ-tkCvQg/gnome-3-12-arrive-schedule
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kr naj dajo
<dz0ny> firefox os je broken
<dz0ny> tko vsaj pravjo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny broken how?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: baje nc ne dela
<dz0ny> http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/firefox-os-review/
<Pepelka9> Firefox OS Review: A Month With Mozilla Made Me Hate Phones | Digital Trends
<Pepelka9> »Mozilla's Firefox OS is designed to challenge Android in key developing markets around the world, so we spent a month to see if it has what it takes. However, it managed to cure a smartphone addict of his affliction.«
<CrazyLemon> no ja.. ne pravim da ni pričakovano ampak tudi android 1.0 ni bil bog ve kako uporaben :D
<dz0ny> to je blo pre 10 leti
<dz0ny> ne zdej
<dz0ny> :<
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> oktober 2008 :)
<sasa84_> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> kaj juhuu
<CrazyLemon> nič juhuu
<CrazyLemon> spat bejž
<CrazyLemon> vešča prekleta
<CrazyLemon> :p
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-16
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 15.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @16/02/2015 05:38:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.49+N,+15.75+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kubuntu na USB ključku  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42777#Comment_42777
<tadej> If you want to save the planet, drive fast :)
<idioterna> i did
<idioterna> bom uploadu
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> Hello Romeo!!!
<CrazyLemon> stupid spam
<idioterna> well they know you're a ladies man
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/02/koprska_obcina_gaspar_gaspar_misic.aspx
<Pepelka> Koprska občina "po pomoti" nakazala denar Gašparju Mišiču | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Koprska občina in Rižanski vodovod sta decembra na račun podjetja Gasspar v lasti Gašparja Gašparja Mišiča nakazala skoraj sto tisoč evrov, razkrivajo podatki Supervizorja.«
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<idioterna> ja lej
<idioterna> ni blo zanalasc
<idioterna> majkemi
<CrazyLemon> http://calacanis.com/2015/02/14/apple-will-buy-tesla-for-75b-in-18-months/
<Pepelka> Apple will buy Tesla for $75b in 18 months (prediction) | Calacanis.com
<napsy> https://twitter.com/mihajesensek/status/567252138217467906
<Pepelka> Miha Jesenšek on Twitter: "@savicdomen @mr_foto @thetimes http://t.co/uIwUu4L7xe"
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/telefonskih-klicev-zgolj-zaradi-zagotavljanja-visje-kakovosti-storitev-ni-dovoljeno-snemati.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Telefonskih klicev zgolj 'zaradi zagotavljanja višje kakovosti storitev' ni dovoljeno snemati
<Pepelka> »V uradu informacijske pooblaščenke opozarjajo, da je splošno snemanje telefonskih klicev postala zelo razširjena praksa, "ki predstavlja poseg v pravico do varstva osebnih podatkov klicatelja in poseg v pravico do zaupnosti komunikacij''.«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 16°C @16.02.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 30% vzhodnik 2.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:07:39, Kulminacija: 11:20:37, Sončni zahod: 16:33:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 25min 56s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-photos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-0/11006363_10206640390635282_4353461912585652430_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoidCJ9&oh=a608391cc6c197b420963be218d2f788&oe=5559E09D&__gda__=1435632354_476cf8c0767015c4cf352ca2103b52dd
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Mood Robot - Singin' Like I'm Crazy.
<CrazyLemon> ...
<dz0ny> .yt Mood Robot - Singin' Like I'm Crazy.
<jabuk> MOOD ROBOT - Singin' Like I'm Crazy (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAU2LW4P0Zc ♥8 ▶344
<zdobersek> .yt Mood Robot - Singin' Like I'm CrazyLemon.
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bosti76: Občano nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice Ubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6288/obcano-nepopolno-delovanje-tipkovnice-ubuntu-14-04
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HriCw6aIk0U
<Pepelka> Lanterns On The Lake - The Buffalo Days - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The Buffalo Days is the second single from 'Until the Colours Run'. Available for purchase on iTunes, Amazon, Rough Trade via: http://lanternsonthelake.com 2...«
<dz0ny> .yt here with me robot koch
<jabuk> Here With Me - Susie Suh x Robot Koch (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YzR8BCmV9Ew ♥11,347 ▶991,576
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> ojoj moje noge ko gre clovk lavfat po dolgem dolgem casu spet Č=
<Sky[x]> :
<Sky[x]> :)
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: the man
<dz0ny> kolk stopinj pa je ?
<dz0ny> ni mal mrzlo?
<Sky[x]> ob 15h sem sel je blo 8 stopinj v lj
<Sky[x]> pa se sonce
<Sky[x]> glh prov
<Sky[x]> glih
<dz0ny> pod 6 ni dobro začet tečt
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> kdo je to reku?
<idioterna> aja
<dz0ny> idioterna: ne ti
<idioterna> misls prvic jit laufat v sezoni
<dz0ny> če začneš po premoru
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> to pa zna bit problematicno ja
<idioterna> ceprov jsm tut lenaru dons
<idioterna> https://app.strava.com/activities/255845492
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-Z-Domov near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<Sky[x]> se 4km nism naredu res svoh :>
<dz0ny> well jaz bi pri 1k dol padu
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> letos bom spet začel resno
<CrazyLemon> a je to novoletna obljuba?
<dz0ny> ne Å¡e jesenska :>
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da je novoletna.. ker tiste so itak laži :D
<dz0ny> .yt gems medusa
<jabuk> GEMS - Medusa (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TJ2rqhOyGE ♥189 ▶18,789
<CrazyLemon> kul komad tale buffalo days
<dz0ny> ta ti bo tud všeč ^
<dz0ny> .rt mine phoebe ryan
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: The Drums - Magic Mountain.
<dz0ny> .yt mine phoebe ryan
<jabuk> Phoebe Ryan - Mine (Audio) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T82OEZmCr1o ♥310 ▶13,550
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Sky[x]> isce se ena dobra slikca krofov jutr za na en fb page :>
<CrazyLemon> js bi ti lahk slikal jutri zjutraj.. sam verjetno se mi ne bo dalo hodit v slaščičarno :D
<Sky[x]> :(
<Sky[x]> sej to avtorske grrr
<Sky[x]> bom eno sliko od nekod vzel pa na sliko gor napisal vir :)
<zdobersek> yang: help a brotha out ^
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/slovenski-peki-spekli-na-milijone-krofov-najvec-na-dan-pred-pustom.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Slovenski peki spekli na milijone krofov, največ na dan pred pustom
<Pepelka> »Peki so pustnim sldokuscem letos spekli na milijone krofov. V eni od gorenjskih pekarn, ki jo je obiskala ekipa oddaje 24UR, jih dnevno spečejo več kot 350 tisoč. Pravijo, da Slovencem še vedno najbolj teknejo tisti z marmelado.«
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ^
<Sky[x]> what ? :<
<Sky[x]> sej zdj sem najdu eno slikco sem ze nastavu post da se jutr posta ze zjutraj :D
<Sky[x]> sam na twitter ne morm nastavt pomoje k nimam nic
<CrazyLemon> sej lahko daš da gre s fb na twitter :)
<Sky[x]> hm ja edin to sem cist pozabu ze :)
<Sky[x]> ql ideja, ponavadi se to ne dela
<Sky[x]> pa slike se ne dajo potem na twitter iz fbja pa take fora
<Sky[x]> in ej bv
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 5.km  V od IVANČNE GORICE @16/02/2015 21:32:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.95+N,+14.87+E
<yang> Sky[x]: nimam nobene slike krofov, zadnjic je eno dobro pastal dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> ponavadi se to ne dela? wtf :)
<yang> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krof#mediaviewer/File:F%C3%A1nk.jpg
<Pepelka> Krof - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ja, ker ce na FB postas ti na twitter ne bo dodal slikc in je brez predmetno to objavlat
<yang> tale je CC
<Sky[x]> pa na twitterju ne palijo avtomatske objave
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] bo pa link pa besedilo :)
<yang> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krapfen_%28Hefeteig%29 tukaj jih imas se  vec, vse fotke so s prosto licenco, tako da jih lahko uporabis
<Pepelka> Krapfen (Hefeteig) – Wikipedia
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: ce mas sam besedilo + slikca ni nobenga linka :)
<Sky[x]> yang: tnx
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berliner_%28doughnut%29
<Pepelka> Berliner (doughnut) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berliner_(doughnut)#John_F._Kennedy_urban_legend
<Pepelka> Berliner (doughnut) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> IlIlIlIlIlIlI: kaksna je cena ubuntu majic, in velikosti ?
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> yang: Ubuntu majic? ne bi vedel, če je sploh
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> yang: v bistvu ne vem ne enega ne drugega
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> yang: sem mogoče nekoč slišal, da so se majice na nekem Ubuntu eventu talale zastonj
<yang> a nis vceraj napisal da je nekaj majic ostalo
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> yang: točno
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> to je Å¡e vedno res, kolikor vem
<yang> se pravi se dobi lahko eno brezplacno ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Občano nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice Ubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42778#Comment_42778
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> in so v pipi, kjer si lahko odbereš ustrezno velikost :)
<yang> na koga naj se obrnem ?
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> ko prideš v pipo?
<yang> ne hodim kaj dosti
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> prideš jutri?
<yang> pridem na FSF meeting, ko bo organiziran
<yang> ne vem kdaj se bomo zmenil
<lynxlynxlynx> sej veš, da mamo fellowship pri nas?
<yang> vem ja
<yang> sem predlagal Matiji naj uvede znova srecanja
<lynxlynxlynx> a te moti, da FSFE != FSF?
<yang> FSFE je samo sestrska organizacija FSF za Evropo, ideja je enaka
<lynxlynxlynx> sam so na srečo dosti bolj pragmatični imo
<yang> zakonodaja je drugacna od ameriske
<yang> za evropsko unijo
<yang> torej se morajo organizacije temu prilagodit
<yang> jaz sem itak member od obeh
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> yang: no, ko naslednjič prideš, pocukaj nekoga
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> če pravi, da ne ve, povej, da so v eni škatli :)
<yang> hehe ok
<CrazyLemon> če še vedno ne bodo vedli.. povej da so to tiste majice s katerimi brišejo prah :>
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> ne, ne, to je že mimo
<CrazyLemon> prah ni nikoli 'mimo'
<CrazyLemon> !
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> ena se je prašila nekaj časa, pa hodilo se je po njej, ko smo prenavljali
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> pol sem jo pa jaz vzel domov :>
<yang> CrazyLemon: slisi se precej bogokletno za ubuntu :)
 * yang ima freenode majco :)
 * CrazyLemon ima varninainternetu majico! Ker ni osel!?
 * yang poslje pismo iz Ghane CrazyLemon za test
 * CrazyLemon obvesti yang da je on že pošiljal nekaj zadev v Gano
<yang> laptope ?
<CrazyLemon> sestra mela pen pala v gani :)
<yang> :)
<yang> jst tud
<CrazyLemon> yang ne.. kalkulator pa Å¡e ene zadeve
<yang> ko sem bil se otrok
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnim se več
<yang> me je v jugoslaviji spraseval ce mu lahko posljem walkman, kot mu ga je japonski kolega
<CrazyLemon> mhm.. tudi ta je ratal 'greedy' čez čas.. in je vse več stvari zahteval :)
<CrazyLemon> samsung mu je bilo ime :)
<yang> to je blo organizirano ze takrat, odkar pa je internet je pa se bolj enostavno
<yang> Samsung from Ghana
<CrazyLemon> al sampson
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/16/hard-drive-spyware/
<Pepelka> The NSA hides surveillance software in hard drives
<Pepelka> »It's been known for a while that the NSA will intercept and bug equipment to spy on its soon-to-be owners, but the intellgency agency's techniques are ap«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to smo vedl
<dz0ny> se da svoj sw na sdd in hdd
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako si vedel če je engadget komaj pisal o tem?!?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny> recmo uni usb ključi so ful znani k kažejo 4gb dejansko so pa 128mb
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: na seclsiti je blo lani
<yang> vsak disk ima firmware
<yang> in ta firmwarte je ponavadi backdooran
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://spritesmods.com/?art=hddhack
<Pepelka> Sprites mods - Hard disk hacking - Intro
<dz0ny> even older
<dz0ny> 2013
<dz0ny> pa prek DMA ki je povezan na fireware/usb
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny že.. ampak kolikor vem so tokrat prvič 'povezali' nsa z seagate, wd, ipd.
<dz0ny> mogoče javno
<dz0ny> sam tud ti nimjao dokazov
<dz0ny> v blogpostu
<dz0ny> tehnično se ve da se da že dolgo
<dz0ny> maš celo recovery tools k to počenjo namerno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny imajo dokaze
<CrazyLemon> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/02/16/us-usa-cyberspying-idUSKBN0LK1QV20150216?feedType=RSS&feedName=technologyNews
<Pepelka> Russian researchers expose breakthrough U.S. spying program| Reuters
<Pepelka> »The U.S. National Security Agency has figured out how to hide spying software deep within hard drives made by Western Digital, Seagate, Toshiba and other top manufacturers, giving the agency the means«
<CrazyLemon> former employee confirmed it :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 10 Linux Games, One Low Price: Trinity Bundle Now Live  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/i-zZzkXO32Q/10-linux-games-one-low-price-trinity-bundle-now-live
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 9.km JV od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @17/02/2015 00:33:56  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.41+N,+15.35+E
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 10.km JV od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @17/02/2015 00:33:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.39+N,+15.34+E
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-17
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bosti76: RE: Občano nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice Ubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42779#Comment_42779
<napsy> jutro
<upd_> jou
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> miham: https://bou.si/pic/sorry-to-disappoint.jpg
<idioterna> er
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/sorry-to-disappoint.jpg
<idioterna> sam tkole
<napsy> ka je b+? :)
<idioterna> tastar rpi
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> kje pa si dobu to? :)
<Sky[x]> v slo eni prodajajo za mal manj kot 40eur sem gledal
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<pitastrudl> jutro
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.3°C @17.02.2015 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 38% vzhodnik 4.2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:05, Kulminacija: 11:20:34, Sončni zahod: 16:35:02
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 28min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<Sky[x]> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -1°C @17.02.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 99% vzhodnik 0.9 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:38, Kulminacija: 11:17:18, Sončni zahod: 16:30:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 27min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> Geoffrey!
<napsy> sodelavc vem da jih je en ducat dobu
<idioterna> http://static1.squarespace.com/static/526d498ae4b0a8c91472d7d7/t/54e0fd8ce4b05417978a5abb/1424031121397.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol.. not je b+
<Sky[x]> ?
<idioterna> Sky[x]: https://bou.si/pic/sorry-to-disappoint.jpg
<Sky[x]> aja hehe :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pa si naročil pi2b ali b+ ?
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> 2 sm zdele "instaliru" tle v officu
<CrazyLemon> ahh :)
<idioterna> k je bil prej b+
<idioterna> b+ sm dau pa u skatlco
<idioterna> pa nism hotu da se kdo nategne
<CrazyLemon> makes sense :)
<idioterna> k je kr grozn ce das na arm5 neki k je za arm7 zbuildan
<idioterna> pa ne dela
<napsy> nas dlancnik je namerno tam na sliki? :)
<yang> idioterna: 10:18 < MY123> Is there any good cases for the Pi2B?
<yang> 10:19 < shiftplusone> yes, pibow coupe
<idioterna> napsy: namerno?
<idioterna> aja ne ja zjutri je bil neki zalostn da nima elektrike
<idioterna> pa sm ga prklopu
<idioterna> yang: zakaj pa rabs case?
<idioterna> da se slabs hladi?
 * miha celo uspel kompajlat hunspell z !g emscripten
<Pepelka> kripken/emscripten · GitHub https://github.com/kripken/emscripten
<miha> i feel like WOV :D
<napsy> :)
<miha> zgleda celo dela :)
<idioterna> ja ubistvu js nism lih uporabnik tko da
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sm mislu da je napsy to napisu
<idioterna> sorry
<Sky[x]> :D
<Sky[x]> prov pogresov sem ko te noge bolijo od teka in pol z lahko sedis pri miru :D
<Sky[x]> in delas :D
<idioterna> zakaj pa nehate tect?
<napsy> ker je ledeno uzun
<idioterna> ja in?
<idioterna> sej si kups une snap-on dereze
<idioterna> za na superge
<napsy> http://www.lovecnacene.si/dereze-dereze-ice-track-m-velikost-37-40/m/1727520/
<Pepelka> Dereze Ice Track M (velikost 37-40) - Lovec na cene
<Pepelka> »Super dereze za čevelj na vsakem koraku, za številko nog od 37 do 40. Izredno elastične z verigo na podplatu. Narejene iz plemenitega termično obdelanega jekla z učinkovitim oprijemom. Zelo neopazne in udobne, komaj vidne na obutvi in vedno pri roki, saj jih lahko shranjujete v komaj opazni torbici ali žepih. Vsem že znane dereze tovarne Veriga Lesce, model Ice Track so namenjene za uporabo na zasneženih in poledenelih površinah.«
<napsy> uh se 26 evrov
<CrazyLemon> v mercatorju sm vidu za ~19€
<yang> kaj bos z derezami ?
<zdobersek> derezal
<CrazyLemon> evo take http://www.mojazima.si/dereze-za-cevlje/dereze-za-cevlje-veriga-city-track-%E2%80%93-m-(36-41)
<Pepelka> Dereze za čevlje: Dereze za čevlje Veriga City Track – M (36-41) 11,89 € - MojaZima.Si
<yang> a hodis na smarno goro, kadar je led '
<Pepelka> »Dereze za čevlje: Dereze Veriga City Track so specialne dereze namenjene za pomoč pri vsakodnevni hoji po ledu, snegu, pesku ali travi. Dereze iz visokokvalitetne gume, odporne na nizke temperature, in posebne konice za dober oprijem so idealne za pomoč pri hoji na zdrsnih površinah. Dereze so shranjene v priročni vrečki.«
<CrazyLemon> yang za po mestu so..a ne vidiš da so CITY track
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to je bolj za na plazo, ko je treba po spolzkem betonu hodit
<yang> po pesku pa travi grem jaz brez derez
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope.. pol bi pisalo beach concrete pa ne piše
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: concrete bitch you are
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ..why so rude :/
<yang> je bil kdo na karnevalu v cerknici ?
<CrazyLemon> i have feelings you know
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: concrete-like feelings, aye
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pa +o tudi, fucken 1%-er
<idioterna> heavy feelings, then?
<zdobersek> nope, slimy and slippery
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da zdobersek ne ve kakšen je beton :D
<yang> zdobersek: bolj zoprne so plaze z mivko, k majo lesen poden potem na sredini, pa hodis po njem in je kje ze zdelan, se ti fino v nogo kej zapici
<idioterna> ja z vasi je doma
<yang> idioterna: a ti mislis, da na vasi ne znajo betonirat ?
<yang> Trdn Beton d.o.o. - Bukovica pri Vodicah
<zdobersek> hurt feelings are hurt
<idioterna> tok o betonu zihr ne vejo kokr mi k smo u betonski dzungli
<yang> Eh sej tej k so Stož'ce gradil tut niso kej dost vedl, recimo tega da se pozimi ne gradi...
<zdobersek> ^ bullshite
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> ja povsod poka
<CrazyLemon> to ne pomeni da se ne gradi pozimi
<CrazyLemon> sam pomeni da jim je bilo vseeno
<zdobersek> ^ bullshite
<yang> bom 1x zdobersek povabil na tour'de Stož'ce da bo vidu kaksen lep konc je to
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/avtomoto/novice/2015/02/swiss_space_systems_hrvaska.aspx
<Pepelka> Breztežnostni poleti na Hrvaškem čez dve leti, vesoljska postaja leta 2020? | Avtomoto - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Švicarska družba Swiss Space Systems namerava čez dve leti hrvaški javnosti ponuditi breztežnostne polete, kmalu pa naj bi tam zgradili tudi središče za polete v vesolje in izstrelitev satelitov.«
<zdobersek> yang: zakaj potem zdejle se polirajo skakalnico v Planici?
<zdobersek> yang: zdej si zreduciru problem stoziskega projekta na letni cas gradnje
<idioterna> problem stozic je da yang ni odkupu in dokoncal
<idioterna> zdej se sicer neki zgovarja da nima dnarja
<idioterna> ampak nas to ne zainma
<idioterna> mi hocmo shopping centre!
<zdobersek> pa Severino na stadionu
<idioterna> kdo je ze to
<zdobersek> no, odvisno od letnega casa
<idioterna> una stikla?
<idioterna> mensezdi da zdej ene piskre pa kostrole prodaja u merkatorju
<zdobersek> ja, ona
<idioterna> remmington mislm da pise spodi
<idioterna> sm mislu da oni bl bokarce delajo
<yang> Mal si zamesal, cevlje prodaja pr Mass-u
<yang> delavka meseca
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> mislm da mam sestank
<idioterna> brb
<yang> V Sloveniji, smo postavili novo spletno stran imenovano Wardriving Slovenia. Stran je namenjene vsem, ki se ljubiteljsko ukvarjajo z brezžičnimi omrežji aka Wifi. Stran lahko najdeš na spletnem naslovu wardriving.si Lahko pa nas najdeš tudi na Facebook-u, na naslovu: https://www.facebook.com/wardriving.slovenia Carpe diem, Wardriving Slovenia
<Pepelka> Wardriving Slovenia | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Wardriving on Slovenian ground«
<CrazyLemon> slovenija != ljubljana
<zdobersek> this from an Italian
<CrazyLemon> ciao a tutti
<CrazyLemon> 1.  MOBILNE NAPRAVE
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> *NOVO*/ Namestitev aplikacij 49,99€ (promocijska cena: 29,99€)
<CrazyLemon> *NOVO*/ Nastavitve elektronske pošte 39,99€ (promocijska cena: 29,99€)
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tapravi cenik :D
<dz0ny> Namestitev aplikacije Gmail 60€
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> to je promocijska cena!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače bi plačal 90€ :D
<slax0r> wtf
<slax0r> kaj mate to?
<slax0r> js k sm folku cel racunalnik sporihtal, spucal, spoinstaliral na novo vse
<slax0r> in prosu 30eur me je folk skor pojedu
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ja sej.. če bi zahteval 400€ bi ti pa mirno plačali!
<slax0r> meh...se mi ne ljubi vec z tem ukvarjat
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne..js z veseljem vsakemu inštaliram mobile app za 20€ (promocijska cena do konca februarja!!)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: tud non free mobile app?
<slax0r> be my guest ;)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tudi.. to pa so dodatni stroški!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Občano nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice Ubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42780#Comment_42780
<yang> .vreme lj
<yang> .vreme cerknica
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 4.9°C @17.02.2015 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 68% severovzhodnik 3.5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:59, Kulminacija: 11:18:02, Sončni zahod: 16:32:05
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 28min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 2°C @17.02.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 85% vzhodnik 0.8 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:38, Kulminacija: 11:17:18, Sončni zahod: 16:30:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 27min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bosti76: RE: Občano nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice Ubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42781#Comment_42781
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Command Line YouTube Player `mps-youtube` Sees New Release(s)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/Jgvn45yiXqQ/command-line-youtube-player-mps-youtube.html
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bosti76: RE: Občano nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice Ubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42782#Comment_42782
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GivVEifGhXA
<Pepelka> Parking Mayhem: Pensioner Smashes Into 10 Cars - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Security video shows the elderly driver causing a multi-vehicle collision as he leaves a shopping centre in the US. Security video shows the elderly driver c...«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: urejanje spletnih strani  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6289/urejanje-spletnih-strani
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ta je skor tolk star kot ti
<zdobbie> kak sele ti operiras za volanom
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Bodhi Linux 3.0.0 Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/EksVoz2G7w4/bodhi-linux-300-available-for-download.html
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie glede na to da imam še vse bonuse pri zavarovanju, operiram veliko boljše kot on :>
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: urejanje spletnih strani  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42783#Comment_42783
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dej rajsi precekiri, da ti ni tisto zavarovanje potekl leta 1951
<zdobersek> http://media.giphy.com/media/kVVKVq4KFqMhy/giphy.gif
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: urejanje spletnih strani  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42784#Comment_42784
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 15.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @17/02/2015 14:46:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+13.23+E
<lynxlynxlynx> !tr en sl tag
<Pepelka> sl tag
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: html?
<dz0ny> element
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<lynxlynxlynx> uporabljam oznako
<lynxlynxlynx> pa sem hotu preverit, ker ena ni takoj pogruntala
<lynxlynxlynx> ala posts tagged with
<dz0ny> značka :)
<lynxlynxlynx> velika je :P
<zdobersek> ZNACKA
<zdobersek> TI SI
<zdobersek> TI LOVIS*
<dz0ny> zdobersek: what is with troll mode today ?
<zdobersek> GODLIKE
<dz0ny> RIMJOB?
<zdobersek> WHEN IN ROME ...
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Vivaldi Browser Devs Add 32bit Linux Builds [Quick Update]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9Hrmz8dONFg/vivaldi-browser-devs-add-32bit-linux.html
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx oznaka je ja.. ne poslušaj dz0nyja :p
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: urejanje spletnih strani  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42785#Comment_42785
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ja
<lynxlynxlynx> pa itak sem rabil glagol, tako da označkano takoj odpade
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, slab primer, to ni glagol
<zdobersek> oznackati
<zdobersek> glagol
<zdobersek> now that's a word I haven't heard in a long time
<zdobersek> oznackovati
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx lol
<CrazyLemon> označiti? :D
<zdobersek> tagniti
 * CrazyLemon tagne z nogo zdoberškovo delikatno sedišče
<lynxlynxlynx> target locked
<zdobersek> watch it, grandpa
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/173/589/RsLid.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Občano nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice Ubuntu 14.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42786#Comment_42786
<CrazyLemon> facepalmer
<jabuk> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3b/Paris_Tuileries_Garden_Facepalm_statue.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> watfacepalmwat
<jabuk> http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130305053659/imotwom/images/f/fc/FACEPALM.png
<jabuk> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/692/891/16b.gif
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bosti76: RE: [14.04] Občasno nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice (določenih tipk)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42787#Comment_42787
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [14.04] Občasno nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice (določenih tipk)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42788#Comment_42788
<CrazyLemon> Permission denied (publickey).fatal: Could not read from remote repository.Please make sure you have the correct access rights and the repository exists.
<CrazyLemon> kakšna ideja zakaj naenkrat github teži s pravicami?
<CrazyLemon> 2 tedna nazaj je vse normalno delalo
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa teži
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: urejanje spletnih strani  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42789#Comment_42789
<zdobersek> huehuehuehuehue
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: [14.04] Občasno nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice (določenih tipk)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42790#Comment_42790
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/M5AAnRk.gifv
<Pepelka> How to shit your pants in a tree
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lool
<CrazyLemon> hudo :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak Å¡e vedno pametno!
<dz0ny> zdej vem da na drevo ne bom bežal :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil na tleh bi ga napadel.. tko pa ga je samo malo povohal
<CrazyLemon> watch this!
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<dz0ny> wat
<jabuk> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/465/110/186.gif
<yang-> dz0ny: se kaj spoznas na U-boot ?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> ask
<zdobersek> u boot m8?
 * miha ne more verjeti, da celo dela tole.... https://rika.adria-team.com/user/miha/testhunspell.js/
<Pepelka> Hunspell.js Test
<Pepelka> »Hunspell compiled with emscripten. And it seems to actually work.«
<yang-> dz0ny: na query te bom vprasal
<miha> na to se pije :)
<CrazyLemon> challenge accepted! we will break it
<miha> CrazyLemon: hekal me boš?
<CrazyLemon> miha dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> a to imaš za slovenski projekt?
<miha> CrazyLemon: ?
<miha> za ta projekt rabim angleške slovarje, pa še dodajanje besed moram narediti
<miha> ampak pač libreoffice slovarje mam . ali openoffice.. saj ne vem :D
<miha> CrazyLemon: za razliko od https://code.google.com/p/bjspell/  je tole original hunspell. vsi featurji... sam apija Å¡e nisem spustil vsega skozi ane.
<Pepelka> bjspell - BJSpell is a basic, pure JavaScript based, spell checker compatible with Hunspell dictionaries. - Google Project Hosting
<miha> CrazyLemon: tole bi bilo treba lepo optimizirati in zapakirati. nujno :p
<CrazyLemon> miha do it! fast!
<miha> bom.
<CrazyLemon> is it done??
<slax0r> array() == null, null == "0", ampak array() != "0"
<slax0r> hooray for php :D
<dz0ny> yang-: tkole zgleda boot ce je serial ok https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yjCZbBvVCQ&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Screencast 09 02 2015 17:46:33 - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> so snappy
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bosti76: RE: [14.04] Občasno nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice (določenih tipk)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42791#Comment_42791
<gregors> Hola folk, kak tekoč v Pythonu ?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> gregors: ti kr povej kaj te tare
<gregors> mah
<gregors> morm pokrast na windowsih neki iz mdb datotek, preden se z sqlite preselim na linux
<idioterna> kaj ma pa to s pythonom? :)
<gregors> hah
<gregors> ima, ker uporabljam pyodbc
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> kaj ti pa tezave dela?
<gregors> in mi connection string zavrača zarad čžš
<idioterna> to je pomoje normalno
<gregors> ahm
<idioterna> v imenu fajla mas csz?
<idioterna> al pa tabele?
<gregors> mah cel path ma čžš je
<gregors> ker ga random iz sistema vlečem
<idioterna> ja, skopiraj file nekam kjer ni csz
<gregors> ja, sej pomoje bo edina rešitev...
<idioterna> al pa se bols ce kar program os.chdir('čšž')
<idioterna> pa potem samo relativne pathe uporabljas
<idioterna> k so upam da brez sumnikov
<idioterna> skratka isto kot bi se "cdjal" v un direktorij kjer mas .mdb fajle
<idioterna> in jih potem samo po imenih podajas
<idioterna> ne vec full path
<gregors> ahm :) dobra ideja ....sam dvomim, da gre to v connection string
<idioterna> po moje bi moralo jit
<gregors> v bistvu je odbc connection string sestavljen iz patha do mdb pa še enga stringa, k jih morš skup spravit
<gregors> tko da ...dvomim, da bi lahko relativno podajal
<gregors> nikol pa ne veš :D
<idioterna> poskusi
<gregors> anyways
<gregors> tnx za ideje
<idioterna> ce to ne gre pa skopiraj na c:\test\
<idioterna> al neki tacga
<gregors> bom jutri probal ..mi malo teži, ker je fajl tam cca 150 m
<gregors> pa je že tko vse počasi
<kiborg> Pozdravljeni! Ali zna kdo namestiti nvidia gonilnike? šel sem po navodilih a ne pridem naprej od prve točke.
<gregors> ahm ahm :)
<gregors> sm se zdej zafrkaval 2 dni ..povej kaj te muči
<gregors> kiborg,
<gregors> kiborg, najprej napiš : lspci | grep VGA & sudo lshw -C video
<gregors> da vidmo kaj maš
<kiborg> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM204 [GeForce GTX 970]
<gregors> ahm
<gregors> jz sm se matral zdej dva dni s prime instalacijo za menjavo med nvidia in intel grafiko
<gregors> pihhh
<idioterna> predrago grafo si kupu, to je!
<gregors> haha idioterna vem
<gregors> :)
<gregors> sam veš k si 15 let na linuxu
<gregors> pa skor nisi povohal xorg.conf
<gregors> :)
<idioterna> vcas je bil xf86config :)
<gregors> ja ja sej res
<gregors> haha kje so časi
<gregors> :D
<gregors> kiborg, v glavnem ....dej si najprej edgers ppa gor
<gregors> pa sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<gregors> pol pa sudo apt-get install nvidia-346 nvidia-settings
<gregors> če edgers ne bo delal mam nekje en ppa ki je boljšš
<gregors> ...
<kiborg> Vprašanje, zakaj je to bolje kot da potegnem gonilnike iz uradne strani in jih namestim?
<gregors> ahm, ker imajo načeloma podporo za take zverine kot jo maš ti
<gregors> uradni jo dobijo bolj pozno
<gregors> mojo grafiko sploh recimo ni prepoznalo
<gregors> kar se pa tiče varnosti, se zakolješ že s tem ko instaliraš take gonilnike
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne mi rečt, da ubuntu nima pripravljenih paketov za to?
<CrazyLemon> ima!
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu ima čist vse!
<lynxlynxlynx> v uradnem repotu?
<dz0ny> da
<yang-> ali obstaja kaksen dober vremenski app za ubuntu ?
<yang-> da gre v taskbar
<idioterna> v kde je ze vgrajen en
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj pa rabiš? Me resno zanima
<CrazyLemon> mene tudi.. Å¡e posebej zato ker obstaja .vreme !
<idioterna> najbols so itak TAFi
<idioterna> kratki in jedrnati in ful natancni
<CrazyLemon> TAFi?
<CrazyLemon> poglej skozi okno varianta? :)
<idioterna> terminal area forecast
<Sky[x]> berem da folk cist razpizden ker t2 ne dela :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CR4baLQmU0s
<Pepelka> BQ Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu phone review and demo + additional thoughts - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A review of the new bq Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu phone, complete with demo, and wider thoughts about the overall Canonical and Ubuntu convergence strategy.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm že vidu en review.. i dont need no stinky jono to tell me about ubuntu phone!
<CrazyLemon> https://securelist.com/files/2015/02/Equation_group_questions_and_answers.pdf
<yang> https://support.google.com/faqs/answer/174717?hl=en-GB
<Pepelka> What is 1e100.net? - Google Help
<dz0ny> skynet
<Sky[x]> a?
<zdobbie> b!
<CrazyLemon> c#
<zdobbie> D (silent)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bosti76: RE: [14.04] Občasno nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice (določenih tipk)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42792#Comment_42792
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bosti76: RE: [14.04] Občasno nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice (določenih tipk)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42793#Comment_42793
<Sky[x]> ideja zaka jje danes t2 dol padu, ker se je mogla s o v a priklopit ;)
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-18
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bosti76: RE: [14.04] Občasno nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice (določenih tipk)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42794#Comment_42794
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bosti76: RE: [14.04] Občasno nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice (določenih tipk)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42795#Comment_42795
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: urejanje spletnih strani  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42796#Comment_42796
<mihaweb> jutro
<mihaweb> http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/02/18/http2-first-major-update-http-sixteen-years-finalized/
<Pepelka> The Largest Update to HTTP in 16 Years Has Been Finalized
<Pepelka> »Today, the next major version of HTTP took a big step toward becoming a reality; it’s been officially finalized and now moves towards being fully standardized. According to a blog…«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: so deop maybe?
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8kua5B5K3I
<Pepelka> Life Inside a Secret Chinese Bitcoin Mine - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In October of last year Motherboard gained access to a massive, secretive Bitcoin mine housed within a repurposed factory in the Liaoning Province in rural n...«
<napsy> dan
<zdobersek> GUTEN MORGEN NSA
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> bil kdo v rozni ucer?
<Sky[x]> nop
<Sky[x]> ti?
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> sm mislu vprasat kok je blo v sotoru
<Sky[x]> aja sploh nisi prisel notri hehe :D
<napsy> noup :)
<slax0r> jutro
<Sky[x]> jutro
<Sky[x]> slax0r: dons sem sel spat mal ce 2h in ob 8h ustal in celo produktiven sem :>
<Sky[x]> sposoben tud razmislat kej lol
<napsy> heh
<napsy> podobn men
<napsy> mal zmackan, pa se mi zdi da gre bols ko ponavad
<napsy> verjetno sprostitev
<zdobersek> .gif survive
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/YtlpYTC2yMeTm/giphy.gif
<slax0r> Sky[x]: kul :P
<idioterna> jsm tut mal zaspal, sm pa zrihtu ansible za cassandro s pki provisionat
<Sky[x]> ql :)
<zdobersek> jst sem 8 ur spal
<zdobersek> zej se pa slikejte
<zdobersek> sem produktiven? niti ne
<idioterna> jsm 4 tko da
<idioterna> twice as fast!
<yang> 4 ure spati je premalo
<yang> ce to redno pocnes
<zdobersek> (01:39:06 AM) yang: 4 ure kolesariti je premalo
<zdobersek> (01:39:12 AM) yang: ce to redno pocnes
<zdobersek> aye brother
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you should go to sleep.. its almost 2am
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/aktivno-perilo/craft-komplet-spodnjega-perila-active-multi-2-pack-moski?param1=M    če koga zanima.. brezplačna dostava pa še odlična cena!
<Pepelka> Craft komplet spodnjega perila Active Multi 2-Pack, moški, črn, M | mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka> »Komplet moškega spodnjega perila Active Multi 2-Pack je izdelan iz funkcionalnega materiala, ki odlično odvaja vlago stran od kože in med vašo aktivnostjo skrbi za optimalno termo-regulacijo. Zasnovan je za zahtevne športne aktivnosti v hladnih dneh, saj posebna struktura materiala poskrbi za kar najbolj optimalno okolje.«
<yang> CrazyLemon: a majo tm garderobo za spodnje gate sprobat ?
 * yang vse pomerja
<CrazyLemon> yang dude.. povej v kateri trgovini kupuješ spodnje gate da se je izogibam
<yang> nikol ne kupujem oblek preko interneta, ker mi  potem niso prav
<yang> CrazyLemon: ponavad v Nami
<yang> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: de-fuckin-op maybe?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek de-nope
<yang> CrazyLemon: spodne gate pa itak sprobas na druge spodne gate
 * dz0ny was cursing public clouds
 * CrazyLemon pogleda skozi okno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny uspelo ti je.. nobenga oblaka ni
<dz0ny> :D
<idioterna> overcast je
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UsHHOCH4q8
<Pepelka> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Tobacco (HBO) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Thanks to tobacco industry regulations and marketing restrictions in the US, smoking rates have dropped dramatically. John Oliver explains how tobacco compan...«
<zdobersek> ooold
 * mihaweb manj kadi odkar našopan z medicinskim nikotinom
<mihaweb> zdaj cigarete sam Å¡e za zabavo :D
<dz0ny> kaj pa ejuices?
<mihaweb> tudi, ampak tist pretežeko dost nikotina dobit :D
<mihaweb> tudi samo za zabavo
<dz0ny> ja tam je 90% parafin :D
<dz0ny> svečarji ne bodo propadli :D
<mihaweb> ?
<mihaweb> ni parafin no?
<dz0ny> da
<mihaweb> no v glavnem, za osnovo http://www.nicorette.co.uk/products/invisipatch
<Pepelka> nicorette® invisi patch | nicorette®
<Pepelka> »NICORETTE® INVISIPATCH™ is a once-a-day way to beat nicotine cravings & help you stop smoking. It is an easy, low maintenance solution to help you quit smoking.«
<dz0ny> parafin maltodeksin pa aroma
<mihaweb> za hitro dost nikotina https://www.nicorette.com/what-is-a-nicotine-lozenge.html
<Pepelka> What Is A Nicotine Lozenge? | Nicorette
<Pepelka> »What is a nicotine lozenge? Nicotine lozenges release a dose of fast-acting nicotine to help smokers manage cravings. Learn how Nicorette can help.«
<mihaweb> za e-cigaret http://eu.jantyworld.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=277&Itemid=351&lang=en
<dz0ny> mihaweb: cak ti daš obliže pol pa še navadne cigarete?
<Pepelka> CLEARO - Top Coil Sets
<dz0ny> a ni to ravno obratno :>
<mihaweb> obratno? :)
<dz0ny> mihaweb: da se odvadiš odvisnosti od nikotina
<dz0ny> :)
<mihaweb> brez dodatnega nikotina skadim več kot 2 škatli.. s tem sem včeraj in predvčerajšnim jih po 6 skadil
<dz0ny> jezus
<dz0ny> gg
<mihaweb> a ni to napredek?
<dz0ny> napredek bi bil patch pa ecigareta z 0 nikotina
<dz0ny> IMHO
<mihaweb> tudi jaz te imam rad
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol.. ker addict :D
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: ma bil sem odvisen že od marsičesa. to je zadnja zadeva.
<CrazyLemon> mihaweb to ti misliš
<CrazyLemon> odvisnost bo Å¡la na drugo zadevo
<napsy> waa je sundra v pisarni
<mihaweb> no upam, da bom odvisen od seksa :D
<napsy> mihaweb: si res zelis to? :D
<idioterna> ma, ni tok slabo uresnic no
<mihaweb> seveda napsy.
<mihaweb> idioterna: ane
<mihaweb> idioterna je ziher odvisen od seksa, zato je pa srečno poročen? :)
<idioterna> fajn se mam ja
<mihaweb> no..
<CrazyLemon> ampak idioterna ni poročen!
<idioterna> pa gospa so tut dost nasmejani
<CrazyLemon> torej ni odvisen od seksa?
<idioterna> ja no sej nism
<mihaweb> CrazyLemon: for all practical and legal purposes je, sploh ker je za gay marriage
<idioterna> mi pa vseen pase
<mihaweb> ane idioterna
<dz0ny> mihaweb: http://i.imgur.com/tVYEo5f.png
<idioterna> ja sej to mi gre na jetra
<dz0ny> :)
<idioterna> sa za geje ne vela izvenzakonska
<CrazyLemon> pa kmal mu bodo odrezal onega.. tko da ne bo več srečen.. sam poglej pse
<CrazyLemon> :p
<idioterna> mhm
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ma
<mihaweb> dz0ny: to ni res. nima dost močnih patchev. fizično ne morš enako skadit.
<mihaweb> v bistvu mi zdaj cigareti ne pašejo glih
<mihaweb> ampak vseen moram kirga probat
<idioterna> da even
<idioterna> no kokrkol
<idioterna> nc ni grozn narobe ce clovk velik telovadi
<idioterna> prej obratn!
<CrazyLemon> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench3/1918780
<Pepelka> LG Nexus 5 - Geekbench Browser
<Pepelka> »Benchmark results for a LG Nexus 5 with a Qualcomm Qualcomm processor.«
<CrazyLemon> torej kmalu bo zunaj tudi 5.1!
<Sky[x]> ja se caka :)
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2015/02/nimamo-zgolj-enega-trdnega-jedra-temvec-dva/
<Pepelka> Zemlja ima dve trdni jedri – Val 202
<Pepelka> »Potem ko je sredi 30. let 20. stoletja Inge Lehman odkril, da je Zemlja v svojem jedru trdna in po večini sestavljena iz železovih kristalov, se zdaj napoveduje nov preboj na področju geofizike. Nimamo zgolj enega trdnega jedra, temveč dva!, ugotavlja ameriško-kitajska ekipa znanstvenikov, ki je ta teden o odkritju poročala v reviji Nature. “Znotraj [...]«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/slovenija/2015/02/ceprav_na_begu_je_robertu_casarju_uspelo_legalizirati_nadstresek_in_letno_kuhinjo.aspx
<Pepelka> Čeprav na begu, je Robertu Časarju uspelo legalizirati nadstrešek | Slovenija - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Obsojeni nekdanji predsednik uprave Luke Koper Robert Časar, ki je že eno leto na begu, prek pooblaščenke ureja formalnosti, s katerimi bo legaliziral hišo v Portorožu.«
<CrazyLemon> loooool car :D
<mihaweb> mah, ne razumem kje sds najde njega pa starino kosem
<mihaweb> pa sem ful sds fan. ampak.
<mihaweb> hm
<mihaweb> glih treba jim je bilo tega
<zdobersek> ker Ivan je pa biser clovestva
<CrazyLemon> Ivan <3
<mihaweb> zdobersek: pa tale ni ivan. ivan je drugo, on je narodni heroj. tale ni. Å¡e dvomim, da  je posebej tesen prijatelj ivana.
<zdobersek> o.o
<idioterna> ma nc ni heroj
<idioterna> ce vojaske skrivnosti izdaja
<idioterna> o tem kko vojaki gradijo bajto mamuli
<idioterna> domaci izdajalc!
<tadej> a mamo tle seen?
<tadej> !seen dumunundi
<tadej> seen dumunundi
<tadej> .seen dumunundi
<tadej> hmm zgleda da ne :P
<dz0ny> .pomoč !!
<dz0ny> .videl tadej
<jabuk> dz0ny: tadej je bil zadnjič prisoten/na 2 minuti nazaj z sporočilom: hmm zgleda da ne :P
<tadej> .videl dumunundi
<jabuk> tadej: O čemu ti to?
<tadej> lol videl :)
<dz0ny> irc je bl slab prostor za randi :)
<idioterna> irc je zato da se zmens za randi
<tadej> haha :)
<zdobersek> randf() any better?
<dz0ny> nope this https://www.shodan.io/host/194.152.31.246
<Pepelka> 194.152.31.246
<dz0ny> transparent proxy
<dz0ny> a to je legalno v si?
<zdobersek> Ivan approves?
<dz0ny> sova :)
<zdobersek> ... approved by Ivan, via http://www.dz-rs.si/wps/portal/Home/ODrzavnemZboru/KdoJeKdo/DelovnoTelo?idDT=DT009
<Pepelka> Državni zbor - Delovno Telo
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/ojN16U2.jpg
<napsy> http://xkcd.com/spiral/
<idioterna> murgel jasna
<idioterna> something fishy going on there
<mihaweb> a kdo to probal kdaj http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/enterprise/products-and-technologies/devices/windowstogo.aspx ?
<Pepelka> Windows To Go
<Pepelka> »Plug in, boot and go with Windows To Go. Learn about new ways to stay fully productive and connected to resources across a variety of work scenarios.«
<slax0r> mihaweb: a to je kao windoze live usb?
<mihaweb> yes
<zdobersek> more like http://i.imgur.com/yRTHeex.jpg
<mihaweb> no bolj inštalacija na usb ključ
<mihaweb> portable
<mihaweb> gledal mal usb ssd ključke če kaj obstaja
<mihaweb> pa videl tole
<mihaweb> a kdo kaj priporoča? recimo 32gb, da je hitro pa da preživi veliko pisanja?
<mihaweb> ti windows to go so dragi :D
<mihaweb> 90 eur za 32 gb
<mihaweb> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3309_avt111282_usb_kljuc_kingston_dtws_32_gb
<Pepelka> USB klju� KINGSTON DTWS 32 GB (DTWS/32GB) | EnaA.com
<Pepelka> »USB klju� KINGSTON DTWS 32 GB (DTWS/32GB) lahko najugodneje kupite na EnaA.com. Sodoben prijazen nakup USB klju� KINGSTON DTWS 32 GB (DTWS/32GB). Zagotovljena hitra in zanesljiva dostava na va� naslov.«
<upd> wtf je usb ssd ključ :D
<upd> mihaweb, jaz win vedno iz usb namestim
<upd> aja toj to go maš k live
<upd> karkoli če je kingston je ok
<napsy> hja
<napsy> sj usb j eprakticno ssd :)
<CrazyLemon> če želi kdo čokolado
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/rekreacija-sport/kolesarstvo/kolesa/cestna-kolesa/cokolada-1297316908.html?aclct=1424264006
<Pepelka> čokolada :: bolha.com
<Pepelka> »Zelo dobra«
<mihaweb> napsy: ne vem če isto no, večina usb ključkov nimenjenih temu da OS skoz neki tmp fajle piše gor
<mihaweb> vsaj včasih bilo tako
<napsy> no ok
<napsy> tehnologija je podobna
<idioterna> slabsi kontroler
<mihaweb> a se da na linux izpisati vse libe ki jih linker pozna?
<idioterna> ldconfig -v
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> tko vidis vse k jih linker pozna ne da mu bi nastavu LD_LIBRARY_PATH al pa LD_PRELOAD
<mihaweb> kul
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=802006553168923&set=vb.168639329838985&type=2&theater
<Pepelka> Kacem El Ghazzali | Facebook
<Pepelka> »This is NOT 1600 but 2015! A Saudi preacher demonstrate from the Quran and by logic why earth does not evolve itself. ENG SUB.«
<CrazyLemon> E P I C!
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 10.km JV od ZGORNJEGA GRUÅ KOVJA @18/02/2015 15:53:15  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.22+N,+15.97+E
<zdobersek> whyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: would ya fucken' de-op
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i would fucken' not
<CrazyLemon> suffer bitch suffer!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: then op me
 * CrazyLemon sets mode: +o zdobersek 
<zdobersek> dej, model
<zdobersek> sasi te bom reportu
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> sej sm te opal
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/558/901/519.gif
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: /op zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: /deop CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> da mi prisparas delo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek but why
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: da se vzpostavi enakost
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek enakost sux
<zdobersek> ti sux
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEJHrmliVQw
<lynxlynxlynx> chill
<Pepelka> Farming Simulator Mad Skill | No Plow | 360 Crop Rotation | - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Ahmedinejad so kawaii~«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek <3
<zdobersek> .gif fuck this
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/Xpn6pdUJdW5RS/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> REVOLUTION IS MY SOLUTION
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a je TISTI dan v mesecu? :/ does your tummy hurt? :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> FUECK YOUE
<zdobbie> zunej je sonce, jst pa zrtvujem tak lep dan za poliranje enakopravnosti
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj pol če je sonce če pa piha!
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> grem mal s kulesam
<mihaweb> končno en "simple project manager", ko mi všeč https://www.triggerapp.com/tour
<Pepelka> Grand Tour | Trigger
<mihaweb> http://www.businessinsider.com/cnn-isis-kitten-nutella-banner-2015-2
<Pepelka> CNN ISIS kitten Nutella banner - Business Insider
<Pepelka> »Apparently this is a thing.«
<mihaweb> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/islamic-state/11418966/Islamic-State-planning-to-use-Libya-as-gateway-to-Europe.html
<Pepelka> Islamic State 'planning to use Libya as gateway to Europe' - Telegraph
<Pepelka> »Exclusive: Jihadists hoping to use Libya as a "gateway" to wage war across the whole of southern Europe, plans by Isil supporters reveal«
<Matthai> da ne bo tako, kot je bilo z ustaši po letu 1945 :-)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mafijec: RE: Kubuntu na USB ključku  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42797#Comment_42797
<zdobbie> ^ ragequit
<CrazyLemon> look who's talkin'
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Andrej145: Ubuntu 14.04 suspend ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6290/ubuntu-14-04-suspend-ne-deluje
<zdobersek> nope.
<upd> http://www.addictinggames.com/puzzle-games/labyrinth.jsp
<upd> i MADE IT
<Pepelka> Labyrinth - Free Online Puzzle Games from AddictingGames
<Pepelka> »No, this has nothing to do with the David Bowie movie. It’s a remake of a physical game by the same name. Minotaur-free for your convenience.«
<yang> http://www.spicesmartphones.com/ tole zgleda kot neka poceni varjanta android telefona
<Pepelka> Spice Mobile Phones | Latest 3G Mobile Phones in India | Buy Spice GSM & CDMA mobile phone Online - Spice Mobiles
<Pepelka> »spice smart phones offers latest 3G mobile phones in India. Buy the latest 3G GSM and CDMA mobiles phones online in India and check the vast range of dual SIM, and single SIM mobile price in India.«
<yang> verjetno pa ni dobavljiv v evropi
<dz0ny> zihr ma preveč spywara
<dz0ny> yang: a maš smasung tv
<dz0ny> al pa sony
<yang> ne, zakaj ?
<dz0ny> they spy on you
<dz0ny> kaj gledaš pa kaj govoriš
<yang> ce je linkan v internet ja, drugace ne
<yang> dz0ny: hodis kaj v bifeje v cerknico ?
<dz0ny> ce se zmotim
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> not rly
<dz0ny> mam druge blizje
<dz0ny> yang: a hodiš kej v kamnik v bife :)
<yang> skoda, ne ves kaj zamujas, je lustna kelnerca :)
<dz0ny> kje si pa bil
<yang> dz0ny: hodim v kamnik bife, tko 1x letno, kadar sem v kamniku, majo dobro slascicarno
<yang> pusta so pokopali danes
<dz0ny> aja tocn
<CrazyLemon> r.i.p
<CrazyLemon> a zato je zdobbie tako grumpy danes?
<CrazyLemon> danes.. who are we kidding.. vedno :D
<dz0ny> wsp with op?
<CrazyLemon> i like to feel special once in a while
<dz0ny> 18:46	yang	evo rebootam, zdej upam da je pravi kernel
<dz0ny> 18:53	<--	yang (yang@freenode/sponsor/fsf.member.yang) has quit (Ping timeout: 264 seconds)
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: valentinovo je blo prejšnji teden :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: FUCK OFF WITH YER OP YOU WANKER
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a vidiš kako je grumpy pa rude
<Gregor3000> ne vem ali smo se tule menili ali je bilo kje drugje zapisano ampak katera firma je v sloveniji dobra za obnovo podatkov na trdem disku?
<Gregor3000> a je bilo to kotar?
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 hehe d.o.o
 * CrazyLemon pošlje račun idioterni
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> Gregor3000: za obnovo na katerem nivoju naj bi Å¡lo in kdaj se je nazadnje, in koliko, pisalo na nosilec?
<Gregor3000> ne vem točno...samo od moje šefice sinu je ali crknil disk ali p amu je virus pobrisal podatke. problme je ker je mel mulc maturitetno nalogo gor pa nobenega backupa.
<Gregor3000> virus mi je nalogo pojedel pa to... :-)
<dz0ny> haha
<Gregor3000> ja d.o.o. so samo kot kaže od Anni, ki je zastopnik za Dell a ni?
<dz0ny> pa sej ma word obnovi zadnji dokument al neki
<Gregor3000> sicer pa a je kdo pričakoval d.d. ? :-)
<Gregor3000> ja tisto že samo on menda do diska oz. podatkov ne more
<Gregor3000> eh lahko da mu je disk ckrnil ali pa mu je kak virus vse zaklenil, p ajih zato ne vidi.
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> če samo podatkov ni, pa če disk sicer dela in ni bilo veliko/sploh pisano po njem od takrat ...
<Gregor3000> ja ne vem ker jaz ga nisem videl. samo sem ji rekel da je po mojem tako delikatno zadevo bolje dati kakim strokovnjakov v roke
<Gregor3000> sploh če maš tkao pomembne podatke gor
<Gregor3000> obenem sem pa tudi svetoval da se da kak mali NAS ali vsaj zunanji disk nabavit pa da se tam avtomatsko nek backup dela. če ne to pa se vsaj kak oblak uporabi za take pomembnejše zadeve, ki jih pa lahko tudi NSA vidi...
<CrazyLemon> ja.. ker nsa obožuje copy/pasted maturitetne naloge
<CrazyLemon> wb zdobersek !!
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/+GifakNet1/albums/6116864591370066481/6116864587541844642?pid=6116864587541844642&oid=108010412683330543463
<Pepelka> Fotografije iz objav
<Pepelka> »#cat   #gif   #lol gifak-net.tumblr.com«
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-19
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @19/02/2015 05:02:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Ubuntu 14.04 suspend ne deluje  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42798#Comment_42798
<napsy> jutro
<miha> jutro
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> kdo tu?
<napsy> jo
<miha> a če dobim napako pri kompajlanju collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<miha> a lahko kaj bolj konkretnega zvem?
<napsy> poglej ker fajl je tazadn bil linkan
<miha> https://www.dropbox.com/s/efnmzendnaj1yo4/emscripten_build_incoming_64-ubuntu14.04.txt?dl=0 glej na konc :D
<Pepelka> Dropbox - emscripten_build_incoming_64-ubuntu14.04.txt
<napsy> uh, fail
<napsy> nimam blage
<miha> no pač to je devel verzija, z novim clang al neki
<miha> stable dela vredu.. sam ta ma neke zadeve, ki me zanimajo
<miha> pač vprašam, ker ne vem kdaj se developerji zbudijo :D
<miha> napsy: mislim, kaj to pomeni, da manjka nek object za linkanje ane?
<miha> interni ali lib?
<napsy> lib
<miha> Try adding -Wl,-V (exactly as I've written it) to the gcc options to turn on verbose linker output.
<miha> hm
<miha> http://cboard.cprogramming.com/cplusplus-programming/96529-error-collect2-ld-returned-1-exit-status.html
<Pepelka> ERROR collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Pepelka> »I am getting this message when building a application but do not have any idea what is causing the problem. The output that goes with it is just the«
<miha> jst sm dal sam make VERBOSE=1
<miha> napsy zgleda problem, da mi zmanjkal placa v virtualcu
<miha> pa nikjer nič pametnega napisal? :D
<napsy> heh
<napsy> zanimiv
<miha> ja gre dalje :D
<miha> lol
<miha> kaj čem, idiot sm
<miha> zdaj pa kaj bolj produktivnega delat ane
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> miha: ti nisi jst
<miha> Å¡e za idiota nisem dovolj dober ane
<idioterna> pomoje sam nisi dost potrpezljiv
<miha> :D
<Sky[x]> a ste ze updejtal vse wordpresse ? :D
<Sky[x]> prejle sem dobil mail da se eden samdejno upgrejdal na 4.1.1 :D
<idioterna> sami so se
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sej ni nobenih remote exploited vulnerabilities.. čemu updejtat
<Sky[x]> to sem tud jst pomislu ze ja :)
<idioterna> mogoce je kdo vdrl v wordpress pa zdej vsem pushal backdoor
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: it is :)
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://github.com/idioterna/wmus/blob/master/wmus.go#L66 pafy ti audio stream da
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny v changelogu nikjer ne piše
<Pepelka> wmus/wmus.go at master · idioterna/wmus · GitHub
<Pepelka> »wmus - Music queue web interface using mplayer/cvlc currently running on a rpi2«
<dz0ny> brez pretvorbe
<dz0ny> fyi
<idioterna> dz0ny: nocm ga
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> vec dela je tko
<idioterna> loh mi pa posles pull request
<dz0ny> vec dela? sam bl smart je :)
<CrazyLemon> a ne vidiš da čaka na pull request :D
<idioterna> ja pac streame mors balinat
<idioterna> tle dobim title pa url in spawnam mplayer al pa vlc
<idioterna> trenutno vlc k manj sumi na rpi
<idioterna> pa ne utegnem ugotavlat v cem je fora
<idioterna> vlcju nekak rata da k se pozene ni background noisa
<dz0ny> poglej cpu med obema
<dz0ny> mora bit 1ghz
<dz0ny> drgac je latency tist k sumi :)
<idioterna> ne ne prov tko je da
<idioterna> ko odpre audio device sumet zacne
<idioterna> ko ga vlc pa zasumi za mogoce 2 desetinki sekunde
<idioterna> pol je pa nice silent background
<miha> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-02-18/de-dollarization-accelerates-russia-launches-swift-alternative-linking-91-entities
<Pepelka> De-Dollarization Accelerates: Russia Launches SWIFT-Alternative Linking 91 Entities | Zero Hedge
<Pepelka> »Three months ahead of schedule, Russia announces the launch of its own 'SWIFT'-alternative, linking 91 credit institutions initially, suggests de-dollarization is considerably further along than many expected (especially as Russia dumps US Treasuries at a record pace).«
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Use A Global Menu In Xubuntu Or Linux Mint Xfce Via A New TopMenu Plugin [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/VysnH1AW0mg/use-global-menu-in-xubuntu-or-linux.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Enpass Password Manager Available For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/QGrCifLrRLU/enpass-password-manager-available-for.html
<miha> ta btsync ne dela na windows 8.1
<miha> blank screen
<miha> pa glih na lunixh postavu "server"
<dz0ny> miha: http://syncthing.net/
<Pepelka> Syncthing
<dz0ny> why btsync?
<zdobersek> na kulk linuxih!
<zdobersek> it's important!
<Sky[x]> nic gremo lavfat pa se mal sonca ujet :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Whisker Menu 1.5.0 Released, Install It In Xubuntu Or Linux Mint Xfce  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/jU-8lhU74As/whisker-menu-150-released-install-it-in.html
<idioterna> dz0ny: si mel prov da je to prevec ceski solution
<idioterna> ta youtube-dl za ful enih streamov ne zna urlja vrnt
<dz0ny> idioterna: ce rabis sam musko mas mopidy-youtube :)
<idioterna> aha vidm kko nardis
<dz0ny> pa pafy ma ytdl ki emulira youtube-dl
<dz0ny> pa ti da mp4 url
<idioterna> kko ga pa installnem?
<idioterna> s pip?
<idioterna> hm uresnic sm mogu sam youtube-dl upgradat
<dz0ny> da
<idioterna> pa zdej spet vsi videoti delajo
<dz0ny> ja to morsk kr pogosto
<dz0ny> fora je sam da youtube-dl vlece video
<dz0ny> pafy pa sam udio
<idioterna> sm dodal v crontab da enkrat na 4 ure spara http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/download.html pa pobere taprvo k najde
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a to obstaja
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> a loh sam audio stream requestas?
<dz0ny> da
<Pepelka> youtube-dl: Download Page
<idioterna> interesting
<dz0ny> youtube servira video posebi
<dz0ny> zvok psoebi
<dz0ny> pol jih skupaj zdruz
<idioterna> let's see
<idioterna> a pafy je pip installable
<dz0ny> da
<idioterna> kam da pa binary?
<idioterna> aha ytdl
<idioterna> awesome
<idioterna> thanks
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kko mu pa recem u pafyju da hocm stream url
<dz0ny> python2 -c 'import pafy;print(pafy.new("https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWhEUR0I9fo").getbestaudio().url)'
<Pepelka> CHVRCHES - Dead Air (Audio) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part I Soundtrack Download 'Dead Air' here: http://smarturl.it/CHVRCHESDeadAir Stream 'Dead Air' here: http://smarturl.it/s...«
<dz0ny> idioterna: url dobis
<idioterna> aha vidm
<idioterna> ytdl ne zna tega
<idioterna> no bom napisu svoj modul
<idioterna> sej tut title rabm
<dz0ny> prenese ti :\
<idioterna> prenese ti kaj?
<dz0ny> sm mislu da zna ce reces -
<idioterna> aja ytdl
<idioterna> ja, downloada
<idioterna> js pa hocm sam url :)
<dz0ny> ytdl -a "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWhEUR0I9fo" -
<Pepelka> CHVRCHES - Dead Air (Audio) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part I Soundtrack Download 'Dead Air' here: http://smarturl.it/CHVRCHESDeadAir Stream 'Dead Air' here: http://smarturl.it/s...«
<dz0ny> sm mislu da izplune data
<idioterna> ok to je ful lazje
<idioterna> 0 */4 * * * /usr/bin/pip install --upgrade pafy
<idioterna> hehe
<dz0ny> heh sploh nisem pomislil
<dz0ny> dobra ideja
<idioterna> no ni lih briljantna no
<idioterna> cez ene pol leta bojo pa vsi ugotavlal zakaj pypi vsake 4 ure dol pade :)
<dz0ny> what could go wrong :)
<idioterna> ok zdej kao vse dela
<CrazyLemon> kao
<dz0ny> python2 -c 'import pafy,json;a=pafy.new("https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWhEUR0I9fo").getbestaudio();print(json.dumps(dict(url=a.url,title=a.title)))'
<Pepelka> CHVRCHES - Dead Air (Audio) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »From The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part I Soundtrack Download 'Dead Air' here: http://smarturl.it/CHVRCHESDeadAir Stream 'Dead Air' here: http://smarturl.it/s...«
<dz0ny> hacker++
<dz0ny> sam ne vem ce bi si upal to pognajat prek shell pa dat random ljudem
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> sam z go lahko klices python direkt
<idioterna> hahaha
<dz0ny> prek cgo
<idioterna> as vidu
<idioterna> dej poglej predn commitam
<idioterna> pa pusham
<idioterna> kaj sm commitu :)
<idioterna> https://github.com/idioterna/wmus/blob/master/pafyurl.py
<Pepelka> wmus/pafyurl.py at master · idioterna/wmus · GitHub
<Pepelka> »wmus - Music queue web interface using mplayer/cvlc currently running on a rpi2«
<CrazyLemon> such a chvrches fan
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sam zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwsntHcWiy4
<Pepelka> TECHNOVIKING! (Captioned) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »JUST REMEMBER! THE TECHNOVIKING DOESN'T DANCE TO THE MUSIC! THE MUSIC DANCES TO THE TECHNOVIKING! Speaking of the music, we've located the first song in the ...«
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jabuk> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/658/129/988.gif
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCGbNFFqxS4
<Pepelka> Die Antwoord - Never Le Nkemise MUSIC VIDEO - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gummo unofficial«
<idioterna> dz0ny: tale pafy je pa ene 10x hitrejsi od ytdl
<idioterna> ok klinc ura je ze 5
<dz0ny> mhm
<idioterna> grem implementirat se remove za history pa queue
<zdobersek> I AM CHAPPIE
<CrazyLemon> we do not care chappie
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bosti76: RE: [14.04] Občasno nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice (določenih tipk)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42799#Comment_42799
<zdobbie> \o/ http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/19/8069781/taylor-swift-karaoke-albums
<Pepelka> PSA: Taylor Swift has released karaoke versions of all her albums | The Verge
<Pepelka> »I've always been fascinated with instrumental versions of pop songs. There's a strange pleasure that comes with hearing harmonies or neat production tricks that aren't obvious in the album...«
<dz0ny> Taylor Swift OST?
<dz0ny> :D
<zdobersek> ^ hater?
<idioterna> who's this taylor swift guy?
<idioterna> https://scontent-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10277921_10153092355752943_3978648011544234496_n.jpg?oh=2556a7b127159aec49a43f058a0d0118&oe=556066E6
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/znanje/infoteh/telekom-in-simobil-bosta-s-stisnjenimi-zobmi-delno-spostovala-nevtralnost.html
<Pepelka> Telekom in Simobil bosta s stisnjenimi zobmi (delno) spoštovala nevtralnost
<Pepelka> »Vodilni operater je spremenil pogoje uproabe za dve storitvi, drugi za eno, hkrati pa vložil tožbo na upravno sodišče.«
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<yang> najboljs da se preko Jan Prunk ISP priklpis
<yang> jst sem za nevtralen internet
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> yang: pr teb je NSA
<yang> ne, jst mam vse na GPLju
<idioterna> ja pa jade
<idioterna> to tut drugi pravjo
<zdobersek> I'm SOVA-only
<yang> zdobersek: ti bomo zrihtal kacga Čuka
<zdobersek> a mobitel?
<yang> mobi-čuk
<yang> ce si pa bolj na orto pa gres na Orto-bumbastik paket k simobilu lahko
<yang> sem delal enkrat tm
<yang> pa so prsle stare gospe pa so uni prodajalci potem rekli "gospa jaz vam predlagam orto bumbastik paket"
<sasa84> juhu idioterna :)
<yang> sasa84: sem bil na tvojmu koncu vceri
<sasa84> yang: jaz pa v tvojmu :P
<yang> no potem sva se pa ravn krizala :)
<CrazyLemon> sword fight!
<sasa84> en garde!
<yang> rakek kraj nesrecnega imena
<yang> http://jp.si/DSC06680.JPG
<zdobersek> ... y
<sasa84> Kako se imenuje najbogatejši Arabec, ki ni obogatel z nafto, temveč s preprodajo mlečnih proizvodov?
<sasa84> Milk Å¡ejk! :D
<zdobersek> does he bring all the boys to the yard?
<yang> sasa84: :)
<CrazyLemon> /ban zdob*!*@* clones
<CrazyLemon> damnit
<zdobersek> feck off
<idioterna> pa kva te tok motjo clones
<idioterna> sasi84 je zihr vsec da jo vec zdoberskov obkroza
<CrazyLemon> look at them go.. weeeeeee
<dz0ny> idioterna: https://d13yacurqjgara.cloudfront.net/users/31664/screenshots/1938664/bike-test-dribbble.gif
<zdobersek> kod ma stopala?
<dz0ny> sej ma kolesa
<idioterna> a to si morm dt za avatar
<sasa84_> ni več zdobbijev :\
<sasa84_> nč miške.šibam pančat
<sasa84_> nočka :)
<CrazyLemon> to je evolution idioterna
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-20
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sam Tran: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS Released, Includes 3.16 Kernel  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/W-4Bufu6tCg/ubuntu-14-04-2-lts-released-includes-3-16-kernel
<tadej> jutro
<miha> http://www.mojmikro.si/news/vohuni_vlomili_v_sifre_enega_najvecjih_proizvajalcev_sim_kartic
<Pepelka> Vohuni vlomili v šifre enega največjih proizvajalcev SIM kartic | Moj mikro
<idioterna> mojmikro :)
<napsy> dan
<zdobbie> mojmikro je tvojmikro
<idioterna> to je sam zarad mraza!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): -3°C @20.02.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% vzhodnik 0.4 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:58:45, Kulminacija: 11:17:04, Sončni zahod: 16:35:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 36min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> a tok mraz je al kaj
<idioterna> nism si mislu
<yang> jst mam 22 C
<idioterna> sm kr presvican
<idioterna> ja jsm bil s kolesom zdele
<napsy> idioterna: mate kak tus v pisarni?
<napsy> al mas s sabo cunje?
<idioterna> oboje
<napsy> aja?
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> cunje so ze tle
<idioterna> k jih vsak pondelk z ruzakom prtovorm
<idioterna> pa vsak petek odnesem oprat
<idioterna> tus je pa skos tle
<napsy> a, hudo
<napsy> pol se stusiras? :)
<idioterna> sm ze zamenu job zato k niso hotl tusa zrihtat
<idioterna> ja, se stusiram
<napsy> sm veckrat studiru kok bi js to spedenu ce bi mel pisarno dlje
<napsy> da bi se z bajkom vozu
<napsy> zaenkrat mi ni treba, bom pa se cez kake pol leta preselu pa bo treba mal zasvicat zjutri :D
<yang> tm k sem jaz delal so mel racunalnike not v tus kabini
<idioterna> ja sej js ne grem po najkrajsi poti :)
<idioterna> v office
<yang> mislim da je bla sirina glih nekje za 19"
<idioterna> napsy: iz zaloga grem al na javor pa pol pance al pa direkt na pance
<napsy> kr kul
<idioterna> pol pa cez lipoglav na dolenjko pa do supernove pa tam po jurckovi do murgl pa po jadranski do rozne doline pa pol cez tivoli do celovske
<idioterna> lih ehe 40km se mi zdi da je
<idioterna> pa kr uredu klancki
<napsy> kr en kdog naredis :D
<napsy> krog*
<napsy> oz polkrog :)
<idioterna> nazaj grede grem pa al cez rasico do mengesa pa kamnk pa dol cez radomlje
<idioterna> al pa po nemski cesti pa do brnciceve pa do dragomla pol tm zadi
<idioterna> za unim hribom k ma radar
<yang> idioterna: ti bi bil dober za turiste v taxiju vozit :)
<idioterna> pa do ihana pa dolskega pa nazaj domov
<yang> bi velik  zasluzil
<idioterna> jsm itak za vse dobr
<idioterna> razn za molt
<idioterna> a ste vidl
<idioterna> http://24kul.si/zdruzena-levica-in-cerar-bliksovito-nad-otroke-in-druzino
<Pepelka> Združena levica in Cerar bliskovito uzakonjata posvojitve otrok za homoseksualne pare | 24KUL.si
<Pepelka> »10. februarja seja odbora v Državnem zboru, med 2. in 6. marcem 2015 po skrajšanem postopku uzakonjene posvojitve otrok v homoseksualne skupnosti!? Združba proti temeljnim otrokovim pravicam ter materinstvu in očetovstvu ima v Državnem zboru morda celo dvotretjinsko večino, saj…«
<idioterna> molt morte
<napsy> lol
<napsy>  - Verujoči, povabljeni k molitvi za spoštovanje temeljnih pravic otrok in družin v Sloveniji.
<idioterna> mene zanima zakaj otroci v homoseksualnih druzinah po njihovem niso upraviceni do pravne zascite
<yang> "Oči, a se grem lohka igrat ven ?" Oči - "Ne vem, dej očija vpraši"
<napsy> mindfuck za otroka
<idioterna> ja, res, cist
<idioterna> al pa ste mogoce vi mindfucked
<idioterna> k so vas narobe vzgajal
<napsy> 'narobe' je tk napacna beseda
<idioterna> ne, je kr prava
<idioterna> narobe so vas vzgajal
<napsy> kako pa nas bi moral
<idioterna> brez predsodkov.
<idioterna> mors najprej spoznat ksnga mulca k z dvemi ociji zivi
<napsy> js ne presojam, presojal bo bog kadar bos stal pred njim
<idioterna> pomoje ga bom ornk na gobc
<idioterna> koji mu je kurac vsemogocnost ce se tle folk kolje
<idioterna> ce lahko, pol je njegova dolznost da ukrepa
<idioterna> ce ne more pol si pa ne zasluz bit bog
<napsy> ja saj
<idioterna> the little fucker
<napsy> anyway, afk, treba delat
<napsy> lp
<napsy> ah, afIRC :)
<yang> idioterna: mislim, da bo kle se referendum za posvojitev otrok, ne bo slo tko zlahka skozi in  najverjetneje bo padel
<idioterna> nepomembno
<yang> sigurno bo oppozicija protestirala
<idioterna> vsak tak referendum je protiustaven
<idioterna> kakor je tudi vsaka zakonodaja, ki posvojitev otroka pogojuje s katerokoli osebno lastnostjo ali okoliscino
<idioterna> tega ustava ne dovoli
<idioterna> zato so pa katoliki na hrvaskem v ustavo zapisal da druzina sta loh sam baba pa dec
<idioterna> ampak ne pomaga, ker so v EU
<idioterna> in jim ni dovoljeno met diskriminacije niti v ustavo zapisane
<idioterna> ker ko zacnes pogajanja za clanstvo v EU podpises tud ESČP
<idioterna> kjer se drzava obveze, da bo spostovala nacelo enakosti pred zakonom in nacelo nediskriminacije v zakonu
<idioterna> there
<idioterna> zdej je treba sam se te katolibane v red spravt
<yang> Jst bi posvojil Tasmanskega vraga, sam jih ni v Evropi
<idioterna> mislm da nocs tega uresnici
<yang> ce bi mel dnar, bi mel en vrticek zanga, al pa bi ga sponzoriral v zivalskem vrtu
<yang> Ceprav jim v Zivalskih vrtovih ni vsec, se niso hotli parit
<yang> Pol ko so jim postavli rezervat v divjini so se pa zacel plodit
<idioterna> joj ti rabs ful prevec dnarja
<yang> ah ne, kaksn miljonck samo
<idioterna> ja no
<idioterna> ful
<idioterna> js tok rabm za 6 ludi x ~80 let
<idioterna> no, sm zracunu
<idioterna> to je 200 evrov na mesec
<zdobersek> sej sm reku
<zdobersek> Slovenija ima homofobe 2015
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> grem kr napisat pismo cerarju
<zdobersek> ma ne, moras pisat vsem poslankam in poslancem
<zdobersek> o.o http://24kul.si/razkritje-kaj-se-je-zgodilo-v-massachussettsu-po-uzakonitvi-istospolnih-porok
<Pepelka> Video: Kaj se je zgodilo v Massachussettsu po izenačitvi zakonske zveze in istospolne skupnosti | 24KUL.si
<Pepelka> »Oglejte si video razkriva, kakšne posledice ima uzakonitev istospolnih porok na družbo. Zadeve gredo v praksi bistveno dlje od same poroke. S poroko seveda takoj nastopijo posvojitve. Po uvedbi homoseksualnih porok se v šolah začne indoktrinacija učencev in dijakov za…«
<zdobersek> cela tale stran je Primc-driven
<idioterna> ja sej bo odprto pismo
<zdobersek> pa mors cc-jat vse zivo
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<idioterna> sup
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: [rešeno] [14.04] Občasno nepopolno delovanje tipkovnice (določenih tipk)  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42800#Comment_42800
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 3°C @20.02.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65% vzhodnik 1.3 m/s jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:58:45, Kulminacija: 11:17:04, Sončni zahod: 16:35:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 36min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84_> oooo BigWhale
<miha> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> http://devopsreactions.tumblr.com/post/111552150045/engineers-at-the-party
<Pepelka> Engineers at the party - DevOps Reactions
<Pepelka> »by imaginarythomas«
<yang> zdobbie: a ti si tut en takih k ne razumes izraznega sodobnega plesa ?
<yang> ;)
<zdobbie> yang: decode it for me, please
<dz0ny> .t en sl route
<dz0ny> !t en sl route
<Pepelka> pot
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.forbes.com/sites/benkepes/2015/02/19/canonical-achieves-broad-industry-buy-in-for-snappy-ubuntu/
<Pepelka> Canonical Achieves Broad Industry Buy-In For Snappy Ubuntu - Forbes
<Pepelka> »Canonical, creator of the Ubuntu operating system, has been aggressively pitching itself as the enabler for a world of Internet of Things (IoT) devices. This enablement has occurred via its "Snappy" Ubuntu core, the most recent rendition of Ubuntu which is a cut down operating system. Snappy shares the same [...]«
<Matthai> olala, Ubuntu core v telcotih... soundz interestingh :->
<CrazyLemon> not really.. deutche telecom je itak laufal ubuntu cloud.. zdaj očitno uporabljajo (tudi?) ubuntu core
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je za ruterje, psu etc
<dz0ny> drones :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej samo za IoT ?
<dz0ny> da
<CrazyLemon> torej naslednjo vprašanje je.. kdaj bo ubuntu core za tp-link :D
<Sky[x]> nikol :P
<dz0ny> takrat ko bo na arm :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej.. today? :)
<dz0ny> tp-link je na arm?
<CrazyLemon> aja
<dz0ny> makes no sense
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da govoriš za core
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> oni so glavni za mips
<dz0ny> user
<dz0ny> china nad taiwan
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Locally Integrated Menus (LIM) Set As Default In Ubuntu 15.04 Vivid Vervet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/KrsTbeCTetE/locally-integrated-menus-lim-set-as.html
<yang> Halifax WTC leader the darth vader http://www.wtcchalifax.com/en/home/default.aspx
<Pepelka> Home | World Trade Convention Centre
<napsy> oh man, se kr ni konc delovnika
<sasa84_> bogi napsy
<napsy> se pol ure bo treba stisnat
<sasa84_> sej bo napsy, sej bo!
<sasa84_> mi smo s tabo :D
<dz0ny> napsy: pol ure
<dz0ny> i have like 3h
<napsy> kdaj pa si zacel?
<dz0ny> 9am
<dz0ny> sam je izredni dogodek :)
<napsy> aja ok
<dz0ny> en cloud provider ma 80gb ephemeral drive
<dz0ny> 15gb solid
<dz0ny> in valda noben ni pogledal v docse :)
<dz0ny> all data gone
<dz0ny> k sreč so backupi :)
<napsy> oh joy
<dz0ny> rebootal so pa oni ker so network upgrade delal
<dz0ny> Å¡lamparija
<yang> dz0ny: kater provajder (da se ga vem izogibat)
<dz0ny> dreamhost
<zdobersek> aws
<dz0ny> tud ja
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> sam na sales page piše 60gb SSD
<dz0ny> ne 15GB SSD
<zdobersek> hint: sales page
<dz0ny> pa 60GB ephemeral :)
<zdobersek> go work now
<zdobersek> http://www.reddit.com/r/Showerthoughts/comments/2wj4nd/fifty_shades_of_grey_is_considered_a_romantic/
<Pepelka> "Fifty shades of grey" is considered a romantic story only because the guy is a billionare. If he was living in a trailer or in a shack somewhere in the woods it would be an episode of "Criminal minds". : Showerthoughts
<Pepelka> »Thanks for the gold, i guess«
<zdobersek> Amen.
<yang> fastly.com uporabljajo
<zdobersek> how dare they
<yang> zanimiva tehnologija, ravnokar sprobavam
<dz0ny> .yt flickr kanye lorde
<jabuk> Lorde - Flicker (Kanye West Rework) From The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1 (Audio) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuY4MSh1V-I ♥29,657 ▶2,962,093
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t636743
<CrazyLemon> yang pa se toliko sekira okrog googlea pa androida
<yang> ja
<yang> sem prebral to vseraj
<yang> mislim po radiu so povedali
<CrazyLemon> a da se preveč sekiraš okrog googlea pa androida?
<zdobersek> kva zej ni prav?
<CrazyLemon> its all good man..its all good
<yang> jah glej, sej se ne sekiram, pac replicant je se vedno najmanj slaba izbira, kar se tice varnosti
<yang> so pa luknje drugod, sej so pisali o tem ze pred casom, no tole z SIM karticami je dokaj sveze
<yang> tist Samsung RIL bug je v replicantu eliminiran v Androidu pa ni
<CrazyLemon> torej samsungov bug je prisoten v Androidu?
<yang> mislim da
<yang> pri replicantu so elliminirali bug z kodo
<yang> http://blog.replicant.us/2014/03/unveiling-the-samsung-galaxy-back-door/
<Pepelka> Unveiling the Samsung Galaxy back-door | Replicant
<CrazyLemon> ti si tko kot 24ur.. zelo rad posplošiš zadevo za večji drama effect :D
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> http://blog.replicant.us/2014/12/replicant-4-2-0003-images-release/
<Pepelka> Replicant 4.2 0003 images release | Replicant
<CrazyLemon> torej ne.. ni prisoten v androidu.. prisoten je v samsungovem proprietary firmwareu :)
<yang> ja, samo v androidu ga niso iznicili
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa imaš za izničit? a android naj bi patchal samsungov PROPRIETARY firmware?
<yang> ali pa so ga ze morda do sedaj ne vem
<yang> daj preberi si linke
<CrazyLemon> ki je (bil) prisoten samo na določenih SAMSUNG telefonih? :)
<yang> >> The most considerable change in this release is the inclusion of the Samsung-RIL rewrite, that was developed this summer.
<yang> ja saj novejsi samsungovi telefoni morda nimajo vec te tezave
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zt8qoggxWVg
<Pepelka> Arctic Glacier collapses . Too close for comfort - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Steve Leonard and Arctic expert Jason Roberts looking for Polar bears . Glacier calving too close for comfort From the programme Incredible Journeys BBC. Dir...«
<zdobbie> HAHAHAHAHA WHOAHAHAHAHA GOTTA LOVE GLOBAL WARMING
<zdobbie> ma dobr, ce bi bli Slovenci, bi sli gor plezat
<yang> anny: pozdravljena
<anny> cer
 * CrazyLemon jumps onto anny's lap
<yang> zdobbie: hehe ja, pa res
<yang> zdobbie: kot takrat ko kaksen alpinist razlagal, kolk prijateljev je ostalo gor na gorah
<idioterna> hehe
 * anny pats CrazyLemon
 * CrazyLemon purrs
<anny> mijawww
<idioterna> to je pa lepo vidt da ste pridni
<idioterna> za spremembo
<anny> mi smo vedno pridni
<anny> samo prešteti se moramo...twin peaks fore
<anny> če kdo nima idej za petkov večer
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlC4w3JUH0M
<Pepelka> Docu Biggest Hoax In History - YouTube
<Pepelka> »In this exciting documentary you'll join a small team to the Bosnian city of Visoko. They've heard of a man called Semir 'Sam' Osmanagich. He claims to have ...«
<anny> in Å¡e druga plat
<anny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOIt1OC7cI0
<Pepelka> Potop v piramido / Dive into the pyramid - YouTube
<Pepelka> »dokumentarni film, Slovenija 2011 Misterij obstoja Bosanske doline piramid je znova premamil izkušena potapljača. V bližini bojda najvišje in najstarejše pir...«
<CrazyLemon> anny torej.. bosanske piramide.. so ali ne?
<anny> mene prašaš?
<CrazyLemon> anny tebe ja
<CrazyLemon> js sm slišal obe varianti.. da so hoax in da so real
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> js mam dons zlo razgiban petkov vecer
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lots of sex? oz. v kerem smislu razgiban? :)
<anny> *spet bo dal posnetek sexa, juhu*
<idioterna> ne ni blo nc spolnih odnosov dons
<idioterna> prababici sm mogu nest mlek za jutr pa na drazbo sm se dal
<idioterna> pa prej sm bil s froci u tivoliju pa u officu pa tko no
<anny> CrazyLemon, možno da imajo zagovorniki in nasprotniki oboji prav
<idioterna> kr lustn dan je bil
<anny> ti hribi so naravne oblike ali pa so jih zravnali v obliko piramide
<idioterna> ce mate 3 ure casa
<idioterna> lahko poslusate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVl3BJoEoAU
<Pepelka> Sam Harris and Cenk Uygur Clear the Air on Religious Violence and Islam - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Sam Harris (Author, neuroscientist, Co-founder of Project Reason) and Cenk Uygur (Host of The Young Turks) have a discussion about religion. Sam and Cenk als...«
<idioterna> sej je se kr boring v resnici
<anny> kar so našli ali "našli" pod zemljo pa je že bolj v coni somraka
<CrazyLemon> kako zvit je tale idioterna "pa na drazbo sm se dal" napisal in upal da ga bomo vprašali na kakšno dražbo pa se je dal.. ampak ne.. ne bomo te vprašali!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: i'm available
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sorry.. not interested!
<anny> idoterna, se te da najeti za dan ali dva?
<idioterna> dz0ny: a tebe zanima python remoting za angleske marketingarje?
<idioterna> anny: sure
<CrazyLemon> anny ja.. js sm tudi slišal da je to pogosta oblika v naravi
<anny> Sam Harris in Jonathan Haidt sta si v laseh...
<dz0ny> idioterna: thx, but no
<idioterna> dz0ny: 350 gbp na dan
<anny> te lahko neomejeno porabim za seks?
<dz0ny> o.O
<idioterna> to bo pa treba ksne obrazce izpolnt
<dz0ny> lol
<anny> ja no...prašam :)
<idioterna> pomoje lahko sam mors kredibilno pokazat da me vrnes v neoporecnem stanju
<anny> ni panike
<anny> knjižnica ljudi! naslednji kickstarter projekt :)
<idioterna> ja midva nimava se nobene zoprne stvari
<idioterna> niti herpesa
<anny> tudi jaz ne
<idioterna> aha no to pa pol
<idioterna> bom gospej reku da nej ti posle obrazce
<idioterna> pa se bosta zmenile
<CrazyLemon> 'se' he said
<anny> kondomi so must!
<idioterna> aja hm
<idioterna> js jih zlo redko uporablam
<idioterna> ich bin gut catolico
<idioterna> al kko ze rece hunchback v the name of the rose
<anny> takrat so bila ovčja čreva...aja to je šele v času casanove
<yang> a ves, k je sou en na spolne usluge k prodajalki ljubezni pa ni bil zadovoljen z storitvijo pa ni hotu placat pa pravi "dollari falsificati" pa mu una nazaj zaprusi "tripper originale"
<idioterna> nimam bioloskih in ideoloskih razlogov za uporabo kondomov
<anny> torej ati pazi varianta?
<idioterna> ma ne, kr vazektomija
<idioterna> sej frocov mamo zadost
<anny> Å¡koda
<anny> s svojimi izjemnimi geni bi moral bolje ravnati
<anny> sicer se bo zgodilo kot v filmu Idiocracy
<idioterna> ah ne
<yang> mal ga serjete, lahko noc
<idioterna> sej mam dva otroka k bosta ful vplivna
<idioterna> lahko noc
<anny> katero mesto ciljaš?
<anny> predsednika ZDA ne moreta biti
<anny> en je lahko papež
<anny> oba sta lahko znanstvenika
<CrazyLemon> eden je lahko kučan drugi pa janša
<CrazyLemon> win win
<anny> *clap, clap!*
<anny> kje smo že bili?
<anny> pri piramidah
<idioterna> pa pr teh kako preprect idiocracy
<anny> ne vem, kako se ti dve stvari povezujeta, a naj bo
<CrazyLemon> pa pri temu da si želiš idioternove gene v sebi
<CrazyLemon> al kaj si namigovala prej
<anny> CrazyLemon...ne genov :)
<idioterna> dvomim da hoce moje gene
<idioterna> en kup napak mam
<CrazyLemon> idioterna well obviously.. to da si tako skromen je ena izmed napak ane!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<anny> o tem ni dvoma
<idioterna> mislm velik boljse gene loh dobi
<anny> jaz nisem tako skromna...imam še več napak! :)
<idioterna> itak bi seks verjetn tko zgledu da bi debatirala k dve branjevke in pol bi en "o shit kok je ze ura"
<idioterna> pa pobegnu
<idioterna> story of my life
<CrazyLemon> jah.. dvakrat nisi pobegnu!
<idioterna> dvakrat?
<idioterna> ti se ne poznas suni
<idioterna> js skos bezim, ampak ona je hitra
<CrazyLemon> ja.. živa pa tisti mali ki ne vem kako se kliče
<idioterna> en kolega prav "js ne morm tko k suni, k ena srna je"
<idioterna> ziga
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> nimam se kej prtozvat
<CrazyLemon> seveda ne..sej nisi yang
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> haha
<CrazyLemon> yang hecam se!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> CrazyLemon, zdaj ga obiraš, ko je šel spat?
<CrazyLemon> anny ma ni Å¡el
<anny> hm
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-W1BQGOxH8
<Pepelka> sami - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> torej.. očitno je da žiga ni glasbeno nadarjen.. žal :/
<anny> pri tej starosti bolj težko poveš
<anny> idioterna, je ta posnetek od sama harrisa Å¡e kje drugje?
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> dolg je ko pondelk
<anny> nalaga mi počasi ko cel teden!
<idioterna> a z youtube?
<anny> ja
<idioterna> ja 3 ure je dolg
<idioterna> mislm
<anny> right
<anny> zato si ga raje naložim na comp in potem v miru pogledam
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ja to bo trajal
<idioterna> mislm to ne bo hitr koncal pomoje
<idioterna> pa sej se skos isto stvar kregata
<idioterna> un ga skos hoce prepricat da kadar muslimani karkol narobe nardijo je vera kriva
<idioterna> on pa pac prav da ne, da ni res
<idioterna> da kar on prav je predvsem to, da pr muslimanih vera zahteva to od njih
<idioterna> no, dost boring je na zalost
<idioterna> je pa velik pomembnih detajlov
<idioterna> o win
<idioterna> Greece bailout: Four-month extension in eurozone deal
<anny> če se kregata je ok
<anny> don't bore me!
<idioterna> ah no evo
<idioterna> loh se prtozujem
<idioterna> suni ma ful dela, ne bom prsu na vrsto do zjutri
<anny> tak je lajf :)
<anny> moj tudi dela, tako da sem na istem :/
<idioterna> ma, pr njej je se posebi zakompliciran
<idioterna> i love her
<idioterna> ful ji prvoscm k uziva v tem kar pocne
<idioterna> ceprov se tut kr razjezi vcasih no
<idioterna> mislm da stresni vrt na subicevi gimnaziji rise
<idioterna> sam zdej je ne grem motit
<anny> pusti ji dihat, no
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> nič ji ne pustit
<CrazyLemon> kr pejt ji težit da si mal spočije!
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> dve knjigi morm do konca prebrat pa recenzije napisat pa
<idioterna> kr neki dela mam se s cassandrami
<idioterna> no pa k lih nimam kej za delat je se crknl neki lihkar
<idioterna> bbl
<idioterna> ok je ze kolega u tem
<sasa84_> nč miške, šibam pančkat
<sasa84_> pridni bodte :D
<idioterna> evo, fixed
<CrazyLemon> ln o/
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> dz0ny: sam se gst-launch instaliram pa dobis test
<idioterna> dz0ny: root@jessie-rpi:~# gst-launch-0.10 playbin2 uri=$(echo "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuY4MSh1V-I" | python2 -c 'import pafy,sys;print(pafy.new("".join(sys.stdin)).getbestaudio().url)')
<Pepelka> Lorde - Flicker (Kanye West Rework) From The Hunger Games: Mockingjay Part 1 (Audio) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Download this song: http://smarturl.it/MockingjayPt1 Taken from The Hunger Games Mockingjay Part I Soundtrack«
<idioterna> ERROR: pipeline could not be constructed: no element "playbin2".
<anny_> ln
<idioterna> lahko noc
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-21
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km  Z od BREŽIC @21/02/2015 02:33:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.91+N,+15.56+E
<idioterna> hehe
<upd> .vreme
<upd> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @21.02.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% jugozahodnik 2.1 m/s oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:57:05, Kulminacija: 11:16:58, Sončni zahod: 16:36:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 39min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> o groza te časovne zone
<upd> ne rata mi dveh uskladit 0.o
<Sky[x]> auch
<Sky[x]> kaj pa delas?
<upd> am https://www.okcoin.com/api/v1/ticker.do?symbol=btc_usd tle recimo dobim epoch time
<upd> zdej na tej isti strani sam drugje pa dobim kdaj je trejd čez websocket ima pa tko "data":[
<upd> 		["2001","397.04","8.0","12:42:48","ask"],
<upd> tuki je pa samo ura pa Å¡e razlika je med njima
<upd> epochconverter pokaže GMT: Sat, 21 Feb 2015 09:59:16 GMT
<upd> tam je pa trenutno 18:11:35	245.79	0.8137
<upd> vsakič ob polnoči se mi zamakne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lapor: RE: Ubuntu telefoni so tu!  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42801#Comment_42801
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tonymk: Huawei e3531 se pokaže kot mrežna naprava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6291/huawei-e3531-se-pokaze-kot-mrezna-naprava
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Huawei e3531 se pokaže kot mrežna naprava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42802#Comment_42802
<sasa84> hejhou miške :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tonymk: RE: Huawei e3531 se pokaže kot mrežna naprava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42803#Comment_42803
<idioterna> o sasa84
<yang> Tole je pa kul imitacija originala https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uatU8SAE05c
<Pepelka> Tributo a Janis Joplin Gianna Nannini - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Tributo a Janis Joplin a Genova di Gianna Nannini«
<yang> dost podoben vokal
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Huawei e3531 se pokaže kot mrežna naprava  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42804#Comment_42804
<sasa84> eloow idioterna
<idioterna> kako kej
<sasa84> yang: gianna je itak carica :)
<idioterna> js mam kr razburljivo noc za sabo
<sasa84> ma bo bo, fajn idioterna :)
<sasa84> a ja? kaj blo?
<idioterna> dva pagerdutyja pa en passive-aggressive mail :)
<idioterna> pa ziga je zbolu zgleda
<idioterna> zdej spi
<idioterna> jutr smo misll jit u toplice pa zgleda nau nc
<sasa84> za kakšno stvar pa maš pager?
<sasa84> ojoj, bogi žiga
<sasa84> a zdej spet kej razsaja?
<yang> 24/7 sysadmin availability
<yang> idioterna: mors najdt kaksnega indijca za ponoci
<yang> da te  zamenja
<yang> bos v miru spal
<idioterna> yang: ce bi obstajal indijci s takim znanjem k ne bi mel visje place k js
<idioterna> pol bi ga ze najel
<yang> sasa84: ce bo kdaj Gianna pela v Ljubljani, te povabim na koncert !
<sasa84> yang: VELJA!  :D
<idioterna> ce bo v rakeku ga pa ti povab
<yang> :)
<idioterna> http://www.gyford.com/phil/writing/2014/09/23/tunnel-vision.php
<Pepelka> Tech's tunnel vision (Phil Gyford’s website)
<sasa84> haha, Å¡tima idioterna :D
<yang> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/itraq-the-cellular-tracking-device
<Pepelka> iTraq: The Cellular Tracking Device | Indiegogo
<Pepelka> »Lose something? Here’s a cellular tracker with #noGPS #noBT #noMonthlyFee«
<yang> Is GPS-level accuracy really needed for these applications? We believe it is not. iTraq allows enough precision to let you know if your child is in school or on a football field, if your wife is with your best friend or with a postman, or if your car is at home or in the parking lot.
<yang> precej neuporabno ce isces kljuce
<idioterna> kr nesramn to
<idioterna> da otroku al pa zeni ne zaupas niti tok da bi jih vprasal kje sta bla
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-0kCnnSMr1w0/VOdqc6Ct5eI/AAAAAAAA17k/CgPzX1E0qHk/w400-h240-no/littlegirlandherdog.gif
<Sky[x]> za manj turoben dan priporocam
<Sky[x]> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whMkD87o-Hk
<Pepelka> Longest Girl Fails Compilation EVER! | FailUncle - YouTube
<Sky[x]> Č=
<Pepelka> »Best Compilation of Girl fails videos. Must watch«
<Sky[x]> :)
<idioterna> js pa ne stekam v cem je fora gledanja nesrec drugih
<CrazyLemon> js pa ne štekam v čem je fora da go upgrejdam na lts enablement stack da mi izbriše Steam
<idioterna> steam package ma broken dependencyje
<CrazyLemon> mhm..
<CrazyLemon> zahteva *mesa--lts-utopic:i386
<CrazyLemon> /s/--/-/
<Sky[x]> kaj je bolj slovnicno ce dam v en banner poenostaviti al olajsati? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> kontekst?
<lynxlynxlynx> olajšati se sliši, kot da gre scat
<lynxlynxlynx> na pamet bi rekel, da glagol tam najbrž ni prava izbira
<Sky[x]> sem istega mnenja hehe ČD
<Sky[x]> :d
<Sky[x]> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> no kaj je cela poved?
<CrazyLemon> davčna olajšava je ko se poščiješ po davčni?
<idioterna> mislm da ni omejen na vodo
<thhz1> evo vas
<thhz1> a kle ste
<thhz1> pizda sem va iskal
<thhz1> a je ta freenode dead
<thhz1> a je kdo živ kle
<CrazyLemon> pizda.. ni dead
<CrazyLemon> kej pa pri pizdi pa si ti bil
<CrazyLemon> pizda
<Sky[x]> lol
<idioterna> kpgs!
<thhz1> evo me
<thhz1> v komi sem bil
<thhz1> 20let nisem bil na ircu
<thhz1> fak
<thhz1> oz kok
<thhz1> 15
<thhz1> :)
<thhz1> groza
<thhz1> ko star pes se počutm
<thhz1> za odstrel
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> kasn si mel pa prej nick
<thhz1> lihkar sem bil kle
<thhz1> ma sem že pozabu, mel sem jih 100
<thhz1> sam sem bil bol na ircnet
<idioterna> no sej zato vprasam
<thhz1> lihkar sem bil kle kot najstnik
<idioterna> k jsm se zmer na ircnetu
<thhz1> 15let al kok
<idioterna> pa pac
<thhz1> sedaj pa tkole
<thhz1> kdo me je nategnu
<idioterna> ze od leta 94 naprej
<thhz1> aja
<thhz1> jst pa od
<thhz1> 97
<idioterna> ircnet je bil mejhn
<thhz1> ti si bil potem hm
<idioterna> na kerih kanalih si bil?
<thhz1> prvi
<idioterna> ma ne prvi
<thhz1> ja slovenia
<idioterna> aja ja
<thhz1> veš kaj je 94
<thhz1> to so samo elitniki imeli
<idioterna> jsm bil tam do ene 95
<thhz1> je bilo prepovedan za nas
<idioterna> pol je blo pa ze vec k 30 folka
<thhz1> iternet je bil evil takrat
<idioterna> pa je ratal
<idioterna> mogoce mal prevec naguzvan no
<idioterna> a si bil se na ksnm drugm chanu
<idioterna> also kaj si pa v komi delu?
<thhz1> ne vem
<thhz1> sej to se sprašujem
<thhz1> vse je isto, en me je nategnu
<thhz1> za 15let
<idioterna> ja ni isto
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> zdej vemo da ma NSA dostop do 99% svetovnih komunikacij,
<idioterna> pa da vse skos gledajo
<idioterna> vmes smo prakticno iztrebl polio
<idioterna> oz. otrosko paralizo
<idioterna> sam se v severnem pakistanu je
<idioterna> ni blo all bad no
<idioterna> aja pa koncno mamo proper elektricne avtomobile
<idioterna> ce je to tvoj thing
<thhz1> jah
<thhz1> to so samo teorije
<thhz1> ma nimamo nič
<idioterna> ne ne to je for real
<thhz1> EV so mit
<thhz1> isto tehnologijo prodajajo kot revolucijo
<thhz1> elektro avti so old news
<idioterna> ja obviously ampak
<idioterna> zdej loh kups dobr elektricn avto
<thhz1> 100let se čaka že na učinkovito hranjenje elektrine energije
<idioterna> pred 15 leti pa nis mogu
<thhz1> jah..
<thhz1> po moje si lohk sam ne pri main izdelovalcih
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> loh si pr pecjaku
<idioterna> ampak si loh enga al pa dva
<idioterna> tega loh kup kdorkol k mu ni skoda dnara
<idioterna> aja pa btw
<idioterna> bicikli so ene 4 kile lazji od takrat
<thhz1> ma pečjak je teoretik zarote
<thhz1> pravi da je vse conspiracy
<thhz1> zakaj mamo pol električne VLAKE
<idioterna> pojma nimam kaj pravi
<idioterna> spodobne avte dela
<idioterna> sej zdej jih nimamo
<thhz1> ja morda sedaj k je dubu kapital odkar je bil na polnočnem klubu
<thhz1> prej je pa klošaru
<idioterna> k je zled sfukal napeljavo med vrhnko pa pivko
<thhz1> aja
<thhz1> no to bi pečjak reku da je zarota
<idioterna> tko da zdej dizlce vozjo
<idioterna> ah ne bi
<thhz1> da so hotl zjebal električne vlake
<thhz1> :)
<idioterna> so pa drugi rekl da je zarota
<idioterna> da nas je nato napadu
<idioterna> s haarpom
<idioterna> pa chemtraili
<thhz1> aja
<thhz1> ja sam poglej
<idioterna> tko kot ze leta 1898
<thhz1> folk ma delo
<thhz1> to je stimulus
<idioterna> ko je bil nazadnje tak zled
<idioterna> sicer ni blo letal pa haarpa
<thhz1> prej so jedli doma suh kruh, sedaj so pa električarji spet hot stuff
<idioterna> pa nato tut ne
<thhz1> prej so bli kot scum
<idioterna> verjetn so bli nemci
<thhz1> ma pust ta harp
<thhz1> američani nimajo za suho skorjo
<thhz1> prava tehnologija je v rusiji
<idioterna> to si tut narobe sanjal
<idioterna> v rusiji je zdej diktator
<thhz1> nisem
<thhz1> ja ampak ima veliko podporo
<thhz1> zakaj sem sanjal ?
<idioterna> ma nobene podpore nima
<idioterna> sam opozicijo zapre
<thhz1> ima ima
<idioterna> nima nima
<thhz1> to je sam PR da nima
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> sm bil tam
<idioterna> pa pomagal ze velik rusom papirje zrihtat
<idioterna> da so sli ven
<thhz1> po kom si to modeliral
<thhz1> kakšn profil folka to
<idioterna> racunalnicarje v glavnem
<idioterna> k je to moj foh
<idioterna> ampak bistven je to da so v zadnjih 5 letih sprejel vso tako zakonodajo
<idioterna> da loh drzava
<idioterna> se prav putin
<idioterna> zapira cajtnge, televizije, novinarje
<idioterna> kr tko mal
<idioterna> and they do
<idioterna> pa dost jih eventuelno umre al pa spizdijo na zahod
<idioterna> in niso vec problem za putina
<thhz1> ja
<thhz1> verjamem da je tako
<thhz1> ti ne oporokam
<thhz1> samo vseeno ti pravim da četudi se morda ne boš strinjal, a prav je tako
<thhz1> RU je edina država k gre pravo smer :)
<thhz1> do pred kratkim sem se strinajl s tabo
<idioterna> ne, v resnici gre v popolnoma napacno smer
<thhz1> verjetno sva oba odraščala ob 80s pa 90s filmi
<thhz1> american dream
<thhz1> sedaj gre usa v shithole
<thhz1> na žalost
<thhz1> si želim da bi bilo drugače
<idioterna> ne vem od kje ti ta ideja sicer
<idioterna> men american dream nc ne pomen
<thhz1> če si v IT
<idioterna> mi pa velik pomenjo human rights
<idioterna> in rusija je v kurcu
<thhz1> potem veš da bo RU oz je in bo
<thhz1> veliko namenila
<thhz1> znanosti pa tehniki
<thhz1> skolkovo etc
<idioterna> ne, ne bo
<thhz1> pa posodobili bodo celotno armijo
<idioterna> ja, exactly
<idioterna> industrial military complex bojo nardil
<idioterna> tko k americani
<idioterna> pa zapravlal drzavn dnar tko da si ga bojo nagrabl oligarhi
<idioterna> k so lastniki teh tovarn
<idioterna> sej putin ni stalin
<idioterna> putin je car.
<idioterna> on se ne gre komunizma ampak 19th century kapitalizem
<idioterna> pa mal fevdalizma tut no
<idioterna> z ukrajino vsaj
<thhz1> ja
<idioterna> to je tok korupcije da pac
<idioterna> no way da jim karkoli resnga uspe
<idioterna> komurkol
<thhz1> pač komunizm jih je tako udaril takrat da imajo sedaj za ene stvari kar fajn ureditve
<idioterna> se dost slabs k amerika
<thhz1> državna lastnina
<thhz1> pa privatno upraljanje
<idioterna> to mene nc ne mot
<idioterna> kar me mot je da ti ne dajo vozniske ce si gej
<thhz1> :)
<thhz1> ja kako pa vejo da si
<thhz1> oni so samo proti promoviranju tega
<idioterna> you tell them
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> promoviranju :)
<thhz1> ja
<idioterna> mhm, kaj pa je to promoviranje tega?
<thhz1> pravijo da je parada ponosa promoviranje
<idioterna> ja, idioti so
<thhz1> ni pa zakona proti gay
<idioterna> ja seveda ga ni
<thhz1> samo teh ponosov pa tega ne tolerirajo
<idioterna> ja, in to je narobe
<thhz1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8xSZ9Fr4c0
<Pepelka> What Putin really thinks about gays - BBC NEWS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »President Vladimir Putin has defended Russia's law on "gay propaganda" ahead of the Sochi Olympics but insisted he was not prejudiced against homosexuals. Su...«
<thhz1> zakaj ?
<idioterna> ja, idiot je
<thhz1> ja odvisno
<idioterna> zato ker morjo geji met pravico do parade ponosa
<idioterna> tko kot majo vsi ostali pravico do parade idiotizma
<thhz1> ok se strinjam da bi moral biti isti imenovalec
<thhz1> za vse
<idioterna> ce je geji nimajo, pol se heterici ne smejo javno porocat
<idioterna> nej skrivajo to
<thhz1> v bistvu bi lahko tudi tako rekel ja
<idioterna> ampak itak putin ni tega reku
<idioterna> putin zahteva da se v javnosti dovoli samo pravoslavno konzervativn mainstream
<idioterna> vse ostalo pa kaznuje
<idioterna> in to pol pac tko zgleda da une pussy riot bejbe prefuka polcija pa jih zapre
<idioterna> in je vse ok
<idioterna> in se delajo da so oni spodobna drzava
<thhz1> jah
<thhz1> one so dost izzivale drugač :)
<thhz1> v bistvu samo una ta glavna
<thhz1> ostali dve sta putki
<thhz1> una ta glavna je kar problematičen lik drugače
<thhz1> veš kaj mi povej vseeno, še za vmes
<thhz1> katera država se ti zdi ok ?
<thhz1> no joke, jst res ne vem kera bo longterm ok
<thhz1> RU mi kaže longterm dost dobro
<idioterna> trenutno?
<thhz1> ne
<thhz1> in 20years recimo
<idioterna> norveska.
<thhz1> zakaj
<idioterna> ker se bom v roku 15 let tja preselu :)
<yang> idioterna: od kdaj je pa ZDA znana po human rights ?
<idioterna> yang: od ustanovitve.
<yang> pa jo dejansko izvajajo ?
<idioterna> redko
<idioterna> ampak to ne spreminja dejstva da so utemeljil ta odnos
<yang> se pravi je isto ko v rusiji
<thhz1> EU ima en velik problem
<thhz1> celoten kontinent
<idioterna> ne, ni isto kot v rusiji
<idioterna> v rusiji _NIMAS_ pravic
<thhz1> norveška ni tok slaba ja
<idioterna> ce putinu nisi vsec te legalno loh skensla na tisoc nacinov
<idioterna> in noben se ne more prtozt
<thhz1> ja
<idioterna> ker je legalno
<thhz1> se strinjam
<thhz1> samo pgolej
<idioterna> no v ameriki morjo pa mal bl komplicirane postopke izvest
<thhz1> vsaj pussy niso
<thhz1> amerika pa serje po celem svetu
<idioterna> pa kdo mora odstopt pa tko
<yang> idioterna: to te lahko kjerkoli, al pa recejo da si organiziral mednarodno mrezo prostitutk in da si zvodnik
<thhz1> vsiljuje vse
<idioterna> pussy niso?
<thhz1> ja
<idioterna> yang: na norveskem te ne morjo
<idioterna> ker je legalno organizirat mednarodno mrezo prostitutk
<thhz1> edini k si upajo ameriki zoperstavit
<yang> idioterna: ja sam ti si o ameriki govoril
<thhz1> ta amerika me čedalje bol nervira.. pa tok da vemo
<thhz1> sem bil velik fan
<thhz1> Å¡e nekaj let nazaj
<idioterna> thhz1: tut severna koreja se "upa zoperstavt"
<thhz1> vse od otroštva
<thhz1> ne ne upa
<idioterna> valda da upa
<idioterna> sej strela na americane
<thhz1> nikol
<thhz1> sam zajebavajo se
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> ja
<thhz1> k vejo da bi blo konc v 1min
<yang> amerika je skuhala vecino svetovnih vojn po drugi svetovni vojni
<thhz1> ja
<idioterna> isto k rusi
<idioterna> svoje ludi pobijalo
<thhz1> nene
<idioterna> pobijajo
<thhz1> rusi so real deal
<idioterna> mislm
<thhz1> zato jih noben ne upa nič
<thhz1> ta Crimea je bil OMG case
<idioterna> zdej je treba bit pazljiv
<idioterna> ker rusi pa putinov rezim ni ista stvar
<idioterna> putin ma mogoce 20% podporo med hardcore klerofasisti
<yang> idioterna: ce gledas Russia Today (RT) bos videl veliko razlogov proti ameriki in kje ga amerika serje, ce pa gledas CNN pa itak ne bos nic zvedu
<idioterna> ostali pa pac nimajo sans
<idioterna> yang: ne gledam zanic medijev, sori
<thhz1> ja
<thhz1> čak sam nekaj da povem
<thhz1> jst sem gledal čist druge stvari vejretn
<thhz1> k večina
<thhz1> pa me je Å¡okiralo
<thhz1> kam grejo posamezne države
<thhz1> želel sem si v ameriko še od otroka, še nekaj let nazaj
<idioterna> haha
<thhz1> sedaj si pa želim da mi ne bi blo treba
<thhz1> :)
<thhz1> ni to več to
<idioterna> no, js bom su v ameriko ko se zresnejo
<yang> V ameriko je blo fino it na izlet do 911
<idioterna> ne, ni blo
<thhz1> ma veš kaj jih bo pokopalo tudi ?
<thhz1> ta diversity
<idioterna> koga?
<idioterna> ameriko?
<lynxlynxlynx> jao
<thhz1> preveč diverse je
<idioterna> ne, diversity je edino kar deluje
<idioterna> vse ostalo je pretty much doomed
<thhz1> ravno to ne deluje
<yang> ne deluje idioterna
<idioterna> pojma nimate
<lynxlynxlynx> valda da
<yang> a nis videl kaj je fergusson
<idioterna> sem vidu in diversity je edino kar deluje
<thhz1> v USA v bistvu večajo socializem oz komunizem
<thhz1> pa diversity
<yang> aja, ne gledas medijev potem pa nic ne ves kaj dost
<idioterna> ja, makes sense
<thhz1> to je bilo Å¡e vedno recept za disaster
<idioterna> thhz1: mogoce v 19 stoletju
<lynxlynxlynx> suure
<thhz1> veš kaj je v USA še dobro?
<thhz1> a te zanima
<idioterna> vem ja
<thhz1> če maš plačo 6figure
<idioterna> ah, to je tut pr nas uredu
<thhz1> fino je k je velik trg. isti jezik pa single tarif za velik stvari
<thhz1> pa da greš v lepo sosesko
<thhz1> pa tako
<thhz1> za middle class je pa shit
<idioterna> no, v resnici je EU precej vecji in bogatejsi trg
<thhz1> v 40s pa 50s ni bilo tako
<thhz1> si bil tovarniški delavec, si kupil hišo
<thhz1> živel v lepi pa ravni soseski
<thhz1> z eno plačo je cela družina živela
<yang> zdravstvo je v k. vecina drzavljanov si ne more privvosciti "osnovnega" zavarovanja
<lynxlynxlynx> ravni?
<thhz1> sedaj pa če nimaš veliko denarja.. si ga najebal tam
<thhz1> moraš živet v crime soseski
<idioterna> thhz1: precej manj kokr v rusiji.
<thhz1> geto
<idioterna> aja no
<thhz1> kaj boš rusom še naredu ?
<thhz1> minimalc je 80EUR
<lynxlynxlynx> ehh
<thhz1> v moskvi pa 200
<thhz1> kaj jim boš ?
<idioterna> minimalc?
<thhz1> vsi bodo prej pocrkali
<thhz1> k rusi
<idioterna> kako kaj bom rusom naredu
<thhz1> kle v EU mal zapiha
<thhz1> pa USA
<idioterna> nc jim ne bom
<thhz1> so vsi bogi
<thhz1> rusi so COME AT ME BRO
<thhz1> kaj jim boš naredu ?
<idioterna> zakaj bi jim karkol hotu
<thhz1> tam gre lohk sam eš navzgor
<thhz1> in bo Å¡lo
<idioterna> you have no idea
<thhz1> kle pa poglej
<idioterna> dokler bo tam putin bo slo se kr naprej strmo dol
<thhz1> smo marionete
<idioterna> ma pojma nimas
<idioterna> sanja se ti ne
<lynxlynxlynx> +1
<thhz1> ok
<idioterna> sam jamras
<thhz1> ne bom nadaljeval te teme s tabo, žal
<idioterna> tle dejansko loh vplivas na politicne odlocitve
<idioterna> js sm ze na dve
<idioterna> k se me zadevata
<idioterna> in je izkljucno velik dela
<idioterna> pa nc druzga
<idioterna> noben ti ne grozi
<idioterna> noben te ne pride ubijat
<idioterna> v rusiji pa ce mas kej za povedat cez putina
<idioterna> si za v zapor
<idioterna> po zakonu!
<idioterna> ne tko da bi mogl kej zlorablat prisilo
<thhz1> to se je težko enega človeka izognit
<thhz1> pač ne govoriš čez njega
<lynxlynxlynx> v absolutizmu pol težko karkoli spremeniš, ane
<thhz1> v USA sam mal narobe enga pogledaš.. takoj RACIST, fob.. or whatever.. gre job, adijo, sodišče..
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> no, js gledam ameriko vsak dan
<thhz1> sam niam veze, o verah se ne bom prerekal
<idioterna> pa ni tega
<idioterna> gledam tut rusijo vsak dan
<thhz1> ti kar glej ja
<idioterna> pa folk k tam dela uresnic zmer bl caka da spizdi
<thhz1> rekel sem da in 20years vidim tam največji razvoj pa potencial
<thhz1> trenutno pa zgleda tako kot praviš ja
<thhz1> WEST dream
<lynxlynxlynx> jst poznam iz rusije samo aktiviste, ampak se ne vpletajo v politiko, ker to ni nujno za delat spremembe
<thhz1> pa kako bodo nemške plače v ukrajini
<thhz1> to sedaj sanjajo vsi
<thhz1> tko k smo mi
<thhz1> evropske plače
<idioterna> ej
<thhz1> evo jih
<idioterna> js mam nemsko placo
<idioterna> v sloveniji
<thhz1> in kaj to spremeni za folk ?
<idioterna> ne gre mi slabo, sam pac
<idioterna> velik
<idioterna> ker folk od te moje place zivi
<idioterna> no, od moje ne, k sm taka skrtica da se cliota nimam
<idioterna> pa se z biciklom vozm pa investiram v ruske energetske gigante
<thhz1> če gremo z izjemami je čist druga pesem kot če se pogovarjamo o standardu ljudi
<thhz1> samo veš kaj
<idioterna> standard ljudi je tocno tak kakrsnga so si zgradil
<thhz1> mislim da s to temo ne bova daleč prišla, ker ti si že 100% v to kar govoriš, tako da nima smisla
<idioterna> zabit folk je pac zlo slabo premislu preskok v trzni kapitalizem
<thhz1> lohk mi povej raje kaj o IT
<idioterna> ne, js sam velik potujem
<idioterna> v IT ni nc novga razn machine learninga
<thhz1> kaj ap delaš
<thhz1> a še programiraš al bol management
<idioterna> oboje
<yang> idioterna: tvoj problem je da celotna tvoja perspektiva na dogodke izhaja iz tebe ven in ne vidis kaksen je svet za ostale
<thhz1> a se ti Å¡e da
<idioterna> yang: svet je za vse enak
<yang> idioterna: ne svet je za vsakega razlicen
<idioterna> thhz1: managementa se mi nikol ni dal delat
<idioterna> yang: ne.
<idioterna> thhz1: sam zdej morm k noben drug noce
<idioterna> nesposobnih managerjev me je pa se vedno strah
<idioterna> yang: nismo vsi enaki, ampak smo na istem planetu
<idioterna> in torej ne more bit drugacn
<thhz1> se ti Å¡e da programirat pa to ?
<idioterna> aja to se mi je vedno dal
<thhz1> jaz sem ugotovild a nisem več  za to
<thhz1> nisem več za tak živ slog
<idioterna> ja ce misls da je rusija na pravi poti
<idioterna> pol me ne cudi da mas tezave s tem :)
<thhz1> s čim ?
<idioterna> programiranjem
<thhz1> kje pa sem to napisal ?
<thhz1> da imam težave
<idioterna> tko je, da ljudje k so prepricani, da je rusija na pravi poti, majo velike tezave z edino pravo filozofijo
<lynxlynxlynx> motivacijske težave so še vedno težave
<thhz1> kot drugo pa ti koreliraš poznavanje ne ves možen spekter znanja, da znaš zmodelirat trend ene države z znanjem programiranja ?
<idioterna> in vsi dobri programerji so anarhisti
<thhz1> kdo je prepričan od naju da ima prav ?
<yang> thhz1: iditerna se na vse spozna
<thhz1> jaz nisem
<thhz1> ti si
<thhz1> to je razlika
<idioterna> js nism preprican da mam jaz prav
<thhz1> ti si 100% da imaš prav
<idioterna> jsm preprican da mas ti narobe.
<thhz1> kar je isto
<idioterna> ne, ni
<thhz1> prepričan si... enough said
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> no, to niti ni tezko
<idioterna> if it walks like a duck
<thhz1> si 100%, konc debate
<idioterna> drzi
<thhz1> kle nimam kej več
<thhz1> yang: ja vidm
<idioterna> ja, drzi
<idioterna> mene velikrat ljudje poskusajo prepricat v to da je diversity bad
<lynxlynxlynx> sej se mu tud ti ne upiraš prav dobro
<thhz1> zato sem ti napisal da nima smisla nadaljevat to debato
<idioterna> pac niso se probal treh anten
<idioterna> kaj nej nardim
<thhz1> treh anten ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: LXDE - Locale? Angleški jezik s slovensko tipkovnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6292/lxde-locale-angleski-jezik-s-slovensko-tipkovnico
<idioterna> loh bi jim pokazu zakaj se motjo
<thhz1> no daj mi pokaž to me zanima
<lynxlynxlynx> uno je blo za thhz1
<idioterna> ampak itak jim je vseen
<idioterna> thhz1: diversity.
<lynxlynxlynx> sami površni argumenti, valda da gre pol debata v pm
<idioterna> thhz1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antenna_diversity
<Pepelka> Antenna diversity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> thhz1: multikulturna druzba je edina druzba, v kateri so clovekove pravice vseh spostovane v globalnem maksimumu
<idioterna> vse ostale oblike so represivne in zato nevredne podpore
<idioterna> men je to easy in ne samo da mi ni treba odstopat od tega
<thhz1> kaj pa razmerja
<idioterna> dolznost mam da ne
<thhz1> v diversity
<thhz1> je nepomembno ?
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> to je vec magnitud manjsi problem
<lynxlynxlynx> noben ne prav, da je že vse idealno
<lynxlynxlynx> diversity limitira v pravo smer
<thhz1> ki je ?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja egalite
<thhz1> oz kje je limita
<thhz1> kaj je limita
<idioterna> v anarhiji
<idioterna> ki je najbolj pravicna ureditev od vseh
<lynxlynxlynx> we fuck each other until we're all the same color
<thhz1> :)
<thhz1> samo potem ni več diversity
<thhz1> in kar hočeš ret da je rešitv v diversity. končna
<idioterna> seveda je
<thhz1> da je ni več
<idioterna> aja ja to itak
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> to je neizogibna posledica evolucije vesolja
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, to je citat iz filma
<idioterna> tle nc ne mormo
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_death_of_the_universe
<Pepelka> Heat death of the universe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<thhz1> čaki praviš da je limita da smo vsi homogeni
<idioterna> it's going to happen sooner or later
<thhz1> in ta je to future in prav
<thhz1> se prav da je najbolje homogenost
<idioterna> 10^100 let
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, ne pravim tega
<thhz1> kar je limita diversity
<idioterna> men je vseen kako zgledamo
<idioterna> men je vazn means
<idioterna> ne end
<idioterna> end je arbitrary
<thhz1> dobro če je diversity, anarhija
<thhz1> je to eno :)
<thhz1> kot pa da je diversity pa socializem skupaj
<idioterna> means je tist kar je represivno al pa kooperativno
<thhz1> da en dela za drugega
<thhz1> pa različni ratios.. različni breeding rates
<idioterna> ok ja glede politicnih sistemov loh kdaj drugic
<thhz1> a vsi isto plačujejo
<idioterna> k bom zdele mogu jit druzinske obveznosti izpolnit
<idioterna> ampak ja, je se velik dela na tem
<lynxlynxlynx> kater del enakosti ne razumeš?
<idioterna> da se vse uredi tko da bo kul
<lynxlynxlynx> fiziologija nima tu kaj vplivat
<idioterna> enakopravnosti.
<idioterna> enakost je tricky beseda
<thhz1> idioterna: v usa ni tako kot praviš
<thhz1> idoterna: tam se povečujejo davki, socializem (komunizem) in diversity
<thhz1> hkrati
<idioterna> tut v rusiji ni tko kot pravm
<idioterna> ampak close enough
<idioterna> sej ni moj point povzet stanja
<thhz1> in isto v YU je bilo tako
<idioterna> ampak kritizirat
<thhz1> tok narodnsoti, ver..
<thhz1> niso želeli delati za druge
<idioterna> you have no idea what you're on about
<thhz1> konfederacija bi morda uspela
<thhz1> ok idoterna
<thhz1> dost te mam
<thhz1> ignore
<lynxlynxlynx> a si že bil kdaj v tujini?
<thhz1> jst sem spoštljiv do tebe
<thhz1> želim ene argumente
<thhz1> ti pa sam
<idioterna> js pa vidim da ne ves
<thhz1> "nimaš pojma"
<thhz1> pa take
<thhz1> ingored
<idioterna> jugoslavija je razpadla zaradi centralizacije
<lynxlynxlynx> če pa sam ene stereotipe in floskule ven mečeš thhz1?
<thhz1> like what?
<thhz1> lynx
<idioterna> no sej zdej me ma na ignore tko da loh zaklucmo
<lynxlynxlynx> ma ne vem kje začet
<thhz1> ker stereotip, kera floskula
<idioterna> ja najprej zacni pr united states
<thhz1> izberi si eno
<idioterna> pa kako majo zvezne drzave svojo zakonodajo
<idioterna> pa kako je pr njih v ustavi zapisana pravica ne sam do samoodlocbe
<idioterna> ampak tut do tega da se sfajtas z drzavo na vseh nivojih
<idioterna> in ti drzava garantira level playing field
<idioterna> pr tem
<thhz1> jst imam timestamped analize iz 7let nazaj. od 5let nazaj.. se vse dogaja kot sem predvidel, od SLO gdp do gibanja nepremičnin, tko da lepo prosim za mal spoštovanja
<idioterna> sicer je praksa mal kilava ampak namen je vazn
<thhz1> isto sedaj.. vsi bomo nabijali
<thhz1> a čez 10let nazaj
<thhz1> bodo vsi pametni
<thhz1> kaj so vse govoroli
<thhz1> 2007, 08,09
<thhz1> pa kaj govovrijo sedaj
<thhz1> a kasneje bo vse adjustano za nazaj.. sedaj napiš kaj, objavi, timestampaj
<thhz1> pa bomo videli
<idioterna> sej sm napisu
<thhz1> vse bo logično potem, retrospect
<idioterna> diverse societies grejo naprej
<idioterna> repressive pa nazaj
<thhz1> za vse bo logičen razlog
<idioterna> vedno je blo tko
<thhz1> sploh ne pridemo do hard argumentov ker se že prej pokaže da unga oz tebe zgleda tudi ne zanima
<idioterna> ja pa povej ksn argument
<idioterna> do zdej nismo nobenga slisal
<thhz1> kregate se kot musliman pa kristjan.. nboen nima dokazov a oba bi umrla za neki
<thhz1> lynx
<thhz1> da slišm
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh ni jasno, kaj hočeš povedat btw
<thhz1> kera floskula
<idioterna> 22:12< thhz1> in isto v YU je bilo tako
<idioterna> tale floskula.
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tele rasistične
<thhz1> ja sej še nism uspel.. sam nakazal sem smer ki sem jo želel argumentirati s hard data, pa me je minilo, ker je štelo razne single-pespective, news pa ne vem kaj še
<lynxlynxlynx> jah, kaj se pa pustiš derailat
<thhz1> jaz ne izhajam iz sebe pa osebno, meni ni tako pomembno
<idioterna> da vidmo hard data
<lynxlynxlynx> malo bolj koherentno piši, bo hitro lažje konstruktivno sodelovat
<thhz1> izpostavi kaj te je najbol zmotlo pa bom argumentiral če želiš
<idioterna> mislm da je dost debate za dons
<thhz1> ampak bolj rahlo, ker smo že presegli ta nivo da bi kaj poglobljenega zgleda :)
<thhz1> kaj rasitičnega
<thhz1> a to te moti
<idioterna> mene moti ja
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ja, ker dolivaš
<idioterna> no, srecno
<lynxlynxlynx> družba je živ sistem
<lynxlynxlynx> papa
<thhz1> a to pomen konc debate ?
<thhz1> ok :D
<lynxlynxlynx> jst mam Å¡e energije :P
<thhz1> ja napisal si papa ?
<lynxlynxlynx> idiotu?
<thhz1> aja ok
<thhz1> kaj jst osebno mislim je irelevantno
<lynxlynxlynx> že tle se ne strinjava
<thhz1> če pa se neka organska družba obnaša po enih pravilih al so racionalni al iracionalni
<thhz1> nisem jst kriv
<thhz1> čaki pri eni objetkivni analizi je treba sebe čimbolj izločit, če ne popačiš  vse
<thhz1> lahko pa vpzoredno še svoje mnenje napišeš seveda
<lynxlynxlynx> eh, to že
<thhz1> če pa izjahaš iz sebe.. . da boš nekaj dokazal kar se že prej odločiš kaj
<thhz1> je flawed
<thhz1> mene je objektivno zanimal outcome
<thhz1> želel sem si drugače
<thhz1> moj željeni outcome je drugačen
<lynxlynxlynx> outcome česa?
<thhz1> raznih stvari
<thhz1> trendov etc
<lynxlynxlynx> in? si kaj naredil glede tega?
<thhz1> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> super
<thhz1> ja pa res da za future.. 20let je dost težko napovedat.. to katera bo nova superpower je dost tko tko napvoedat a veš.. sam ene smernica bi si upal zarisat na podlagi kar dobrih parametrov
<thhz1> so pa ene stvari k so dost manj random kot zgleda
<thhz1> in sploh ni veliko vital paremtrov
<thhz1> je zanimivo
<thhz1> to sedaj ugotavljajo da morda niso gledali prave... pri napovedavanju raznih trednov
<lynxlynxlynx> a res? imamo dovolj podatkov, da lahko pogledaš, če se vsaj bližnja zgodovina sklada z modelom
<thhz1> oz so zanemarjali ene in dali več podaurka manj poemmbnim
<thhz1> ja
<thhz1> res je
<thhz1> samo pravim za take stvari
<thhz1> kot je next superpower in 20years
<lynxlynxlynx> aja, če ti je všeč napovedovanje, priporočam Signal and noise
<thhz1> to je pa dost težje
<thhz1> GDP pa real estate prices npr
<thhz1> se da dost zanimivo dobit zelo točno
<thhz1> :)
<thhz1> na to je pa vezano vse pač
<lynxlynxlynx> ne verjamem, sicer najbrž ne bi tle klepetal
<thhz1> zakaj ne ?
<thhz1> sem prišel samo danes in me ne bo več, verjem :)
<thhz1> a zakaj ne bi ?
<thhz1> lohk ti dam kakšn free signal, pa boš čez leta pogledal nazaj
<thhz1> pa utežil kaj..
<thhz1> vežem zaupnico na kaj kar ti napovem sedaj pa se lahko čez par let smeješ za naazaj ker debil sem bil al pa rečš hm..
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj ne bi izkoristil take napovedne moči?
<thhz1> jo kakor jo
<lynxlynxlynx> in zakaj, vsaj tako izgleda, si tak unikuum pri tem?
<thhz1> imaš idejo kako bi to izkoristil še bolje ?
<thhz1> kaj bi ti naredil da veš kje bo BDP al pa real estate
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ne vem kaj počneš
<thhz1> čez 5mlet
<thhz1> povej
<thhz1> kako bi to unovčil
<thhz1> morda mi daš idejo
<lynxlynxlynx> prek investicij?
<thhz1> npr ?
<lynxlynxlynx> gradiš/kupuješ, če bo šlo gor šele čez pet let
<lynxlynxlynx> in obratno
<lynxlynxlynx> hkrati lahko svetuješ
<lynxlynxlynx> pač klasika
<thhz1> kako obratno ? :)
<thhz1> to je problem
<thhz1> no bo v tem zajeta moja napoved
<thhz1> k gre vse DOWN :)
<lynxlynxlynx> če veš, da bo padlo, potem se pač ne splača ane
<thhz1> short na LJSE nema
<thhz1> ja no evo
<thhz1> gradnbeništvo kako boš služil s tem
<lynxlynxlynx> kar je tudi zelo vredna informacija
<thhz1> če vš da gre dol
<lynxlynxlynx> torej takoj prodajaš, ne pa čakaš
<thhz1> ja to uporabljam edino.. da vem da ni za kupit
<thhz1> ja
<thhz1> to sem naredil
<thhz1> sam kaj več kot to pa lahko ?
<thhz1> če bi se dalo shortati slovenski real estate
<thhz1> bi ga
<thhz1> a imaš idejo kako bi ga
<lynxlynxlynx> gdp pa cel trg je itak ena sumarna zadeva
<lynxlynxlynx> komot v okviru gradbeništva delaš profitabilne, inovativne stvari
<thhz1> npr ?
<thhz1> ja veš kaj lahko. da veš trend, kere vrste real estate bodo šle
<thhz1> ker segment bo rastel
<lynxlynxlynx> od pametnih materialov do čisto tehnično/tehnoloških rešitev
<thhz1> no kako lahkot o unovčiš v downtrendu
<thhz1> za katerega veš že prej
<thhz1> a to mislš da bo folk v krizi kupoval še bol pametne pa varčne materiale pa v to vlagaš še preja  to mislš
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, to je eno
<thhz1> a zakaj bi tukaj ircal kljub vsemi, še to ti odogovim če te zanima
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak nikol ne gre kr cel sektor dol
<thhz1> gre
<thhz1> znotraj tega pa eni manj padajo eni več
<thhz1> lahko se zgodi da vsaj kratkoročno en celo zraste ja
<lynxlynxlynx> hard data?
<thhz1> to točko si žal že zamudu, ker ste me obsodoili že v naprej
<thhz1> sem pa hotel povedat key paramaters ja
<thhz1> sem pa odprt za nasvet kako lahko to unovčiš
<thhz1> razno na borzi
<thhz1> svtovni
<thhz1> LJSE je dead
<thhz1> likvinodst se je sesula že pred leti
<thhz1> trg se je sesu
<thhz1> kaj češ v slo?
<thhz1> real estate kako naj Å¡ortam
<thhz1> pa v slo je Å¡e lag
<thhz1> da se edino da veš kaj ne kupit pa ne ivnestirat
<thhz1> oz a veš ker segment bo rastel
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, men se zdi čudno z velikimi čopiči delat
<thhz1> kako to mislš
<lynxlynxlynx> in mi ne pade na pamet noben sektor, ki bi monotono najebal
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, mogoče rudarstvo, pa še to ne vem
<thhz1> za gradbeništvo sem rekel
<lynxlynxlynx> tekstil enim lavfa na polno
<thhz1> real estate
<lynxlynxlynx> gradbeništvo enim lavfa na polno
<thhz1> znotraj posameznih sektorjev
<thhz1> ja je res..
<lynxlynxlynx> zdravi deli bivšega primorja, recimo
<thhz1> ja, res je
<thhz1> pravim in general, industry trend
<thhz1> znotraj imaš pa ogromno prilike da
<thhz1> se strinjam
<thhz1> kdor se zna dobro prilagodit, optimirat.. se lahko repozicionira
<lynxlynxlynx> no sej, pravim, da mi je čudno delat take makro posplošitve in se potem odločat na tem
<thhz1> sej te res zgodbe so uni k so Å¡pekuliral na rebound
<thhz1> ja fino je če znaš kar oboje
<thhz1> mislm veš
<thhz1> a veš zakaj
<thhz1> npr da se ne fokusiraš na napačne trge
<thhz1> oz ne špekuliraš...
<thhz1> jst tudi tako pravim nekako.. da kriza je odnesla večinoam špekulante :) tko re sodnesla
<thhz1> kdor je dobro fural prej.. se je največ prilagodil nekako
<lynxlynxlynx> že, sam to je vse za ko enkrat že maš eno pametno stvar narejeno, razvito
<lynxlynxlynx> ne verjamem v top-down pristope
<thhz1> a ni fajn presek
<thhz1> iz opeh strani probaš najti.. samo sedaj vsa že čisto drugje
<thhz1> zanima me kako bi lahko unovičil da veš kam bo šel BDP, real esatte prices
<thhz1> si rekel da bi to lahko fajn zaslužil
<thhz1> pa da ne bi bil tukaj
<thhz1> zato me zanima
<thhz1> tako da makrotrend ni nujno direkten denar.. kot se ti je zdelo
<thhz1> če bi bil navzgor.. bi blo drugače je
<thhz1> bi lahko delnice kupoval tudi na LJSE
<lynxlynxlynx> naivno lahko zaključiš, da ob rasti bdp raste kupna moč
<thhz1> kupoval real estate
<thhz1> gradil.. vmes bi rastlo
<thhz1> saj rast bdp je posledica večje kupne moči :)
<lynxlynxlynx> real estate je samo zemlja, tu ne vem kaj se bo dosti spreminjalo
<thhz1> večjega spendinga.. a tudi trendi pa obeti se izboljšajo tako da je še več optimizma, zadolževanja
<thhz1> etc
<lynxlynxlynx> novih večjih zavarovanih področij ni predvidenih
<thhz1> zanima me hipotetično, pustimo a je res la ne
<thhz1> kako bi lahko zaslužil  če veš npr... da bo šel dol bdp ?:)
<thhz1> a se da?
<lynxlynxlynx> krajinsko gospodarjenje se tud bistveno ne bo spremenilo
<lynxlynxlynx> odvisno a že maš kaj kapitala na trgu
<lynxlynxlynx> če veš, da bo šlo v maloro, iščeš tranzicijo na drug trg
<thhz1> in kaj potem narediš ?
<thhz1> ja
<thhz1> no to se da
<thhz1> :)
<thhz1> a Å¡e kaj
<thhz1> morda sem kaj spregledal
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, kar se tiče RE, lahko koreliraš s turističnim potencialom
<lynxlynxlynx> in kej na zalogo narediš
<thhz1> zakaj ?
<thhz1> mislim kako točno si mislil
<lynxlynxlynx> ker so trendi večinoma ciklični
<lynxlynxlynx> vlagaš, ko je poceni
<thhz1> kam točno.. a v vikende npr ?
<lynxlynxlynx> kar je pač smiselno, to pa res ne moreš blanketno
<thhz1> ja sej tako so ljudje delali.. nekj let nazaj so mislil da smo na dnu
<thhz1> in so jemali kredit
<thhz1> da bo Å¡lo sedaj gor
<thhz1> a veš
<thhz1> da bodo zrastle delnice spet
<lynxlynxlynx> sej gre
<thhz1> da bo spet 10% rasti na leto v real estate
<lynxlynxlynx> ok, mal sumljivo pričakovanje, ampak itak ne poznam
<thhz1> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/slovenia/stock-market
<Pepelka> Slovenia Stock Market (SBITOP) | 2003-2015 | Data | Chart | Calendar
<Pepelka> »The Slovenia Stock Market (SBITOP) decreased to 781.26 Index points in February from 790.31 Index points in January of 2015. Stock Market in Slovenia averaged 1019.30 Index points from 2003 until 2015, reaching an all time high of 2674.69 Index points in August of 2007 and a record low of 501.27 Index points in August of 2012. Slovenian Blue Chip Index SBI Top is a major stock market index which tracks the performance of the most liquid shares traded o
<thhz1> izberi 2003, 2015
<thhz1> če te zanima :)
<thhz1> vidiš ker padec
<thhz1> od 2008
<thhz1> tako da če misliš da bo rastlo, prišlo vsaj na isto vrednost kot je bilo
<thhz1> se ti splača kupit
<thhz1> ob tej prepdosatvki k sm napisal
<lynxlynxlynx> a ne bi blo bolano, če bi prišlo do iste vrednosti — a ne bi to pomenilo, da je spet najbrž mehurček
<thhz1> morda
<thhz1> pravim da ob predpostavki da sklepaš da je krize konec ob kmalu konec
<thhz1> pa da bo Å¡lo vse nazaj
<thhz1> najmanj do iste vrednosti, LJSE npr
<thhz1> a vidiš potencialni zaslužek ? :)
<thhz1> in to brez leveraga
<thhz1> se pravi če maš to predpostavko, in si 100% kot netakeri so v svoje analize
<thhz1> potem vzameš hipoteko
<thhz1> 100k EUR
<thhz1> daš notri
<thhz1> pa boš mel
<thhz1> 400k :)
<thhz1> 100k vrne, 300k iz zraka
<thhz1> ČE verjameš v to predpostavko
<thhz1> eni so to naredili že pred leti
<thhz1> btw
<lynxlynxlynx> ne če verjameš, če se bo zgodila
<thhz1> eni so zelo gotovi v svoje analize
<lynxlynxlynx> in?
<thhz1> ja in vložijo :)
<sasa84_> elow, keri pogovori kle :D
<sasa84_> živjo lynxlynxlynx, živjo thhz1
<lynxlynxlynx> player 3 has entered the game
<lynxlynxlynx> ojla sasa84_
<thhz1> oj saša
<thhz1> lynx: kaj pa če verjameš z 90%+ da bo ne bo šlo gor, kako lazko zaslužiš
<idioterna> uizi
<idioterna> prsparas dnar do takrat
<idioterna> pa pocen kups
<thhz1> pač hočm ti povedat da če maš eno dost shure, pverjeno nazaj pa naprej.. pa vsei živo, dejmo to predpotsavit... vedenje downtrednaj je dost manj profitabilno kot če veš kdaj in koliko bo šlo gor..  :)
<thhz1> splho v slo k ni shortanja kto na tujih borzah
<thhz1> na tujih borzah recimo
<thhz1> ni pomembno kam veš da gre, sam da veš :) a je še problem na kakšen term
<lynxlynxlynx> lej možno, nisem v teh fohu
<idioterna> no, js sm v tem fohu
<idioterna> lahko povem, da naklada.
<thhz1> lohk veš nekaj let v naprej.. mikro ti pa razmetava
<thhz1> sedaj npr
<lynxlynxlynx> oboje se pa ziher da izkoristit
<idioterna> seveda se da
<thhz1> ja se da.. sam v slo... v down.. dosti manj
<idioterna> sam napoved je vedno lih tok slaba kot je investicija/umik investicije rizicna poteza
<lynxlynxlynx> torej v osnovi nisi imel teze, ampak vprašanje?
<thhz1> na borzi ne moreš služiti s kontra trendom.. real estate pa tudi ne moreš prodajat oz shortat... lohk sam poznaš nove mernice
<thhz1> dvojna teza
<thhz1> ta je Å¡e odatna.. da ni kar takoj denar
<thhz1> četudi bi morebiti poznal trend
<thhz1> :)
<lynxlynxlynx> d-oh?
<idioterna> vsec mi je kako eni mislnjo da je kapitalizem neke vrste univerzaln jackpot
<idioterna> in pol ugotovijo da ni in hocjo razlozit to kot neki neverjetnga
<idioterna> neki k "elite skrivajo"
<idioterna> me prov zanima kje je yang tega najdu
<idioterna> aja no, najbrz #slovenia na ircnetu
<thhz1> [22:24:40] <lynxlynxlynx> ne verjamem, sicer najbrž ne bi tle klepetal
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<idioterna> nick pa stil mal na krometa spominjata
<idioterna> sam mozno da je mel ksne podobne prjatle
<lynxlynxlynx> a implikacije niso jasne?
<thhz1> ne
<thhz1> poznaš makrotrend z noise
<thhz1> R=1 nisem dobil
<thhz1> sploh ne na dailybasis
<lynxlynxlynx> valda da ne
<thhz1> dailybasis je pa pri manjšem kapitalu kar zahtevno oz leveraged
<lynxlynxlynx> no, ok, lahko bi ga bp, samo bi bil neuporaben
<thhz1> veš kaj se da vse shortterm zrihtat
<thhz1> jstr di dvignem BDP v 3mescih, v 1letu
<thhz1> čisti izi v bistvu
<thhz1> na tak rok se da dost simpl
<thhz1> in to ti pol krivi ta shorterm.. če staviš na krajši rok pa maš leveraged.. pa če nimaš ogromno kapitala ti ti procenti ne pomenio neki
<thhz1> kaj pa je 10% na leto.. nič
<thhz1> tko da tud če veš kaj.. je treba še dobro izrabit
<thhz1> sej vidš povsod npr da imajo vsi čarobno formlo, vsi politiki vejo kako v trenutku popravit vse
<thhz1> sam da dobijo oblast.. a kar vidimo so same menjave vlad, trend pa isti :)
<thhz1> več al manj.. pa ta shorterm je varljiv
<thhz1> 5let+ pa ne moreš več nategovat
<thhz1> iz tega izhodišča
<idioterna> wrong, but don't let that bother you
<thhz1> no čist usput
<thhz1> pa sej je to že zunaj, so prišli do istega že marsikateri a kaj mislš da bo vlada kar rekla OMG.. lets change the policy
<thhz1> ne
<thhz1> gonijo svoje, zadolževanje naprej
<thhz1> dokler bo
<thhz1> pol bodo pa obtožli en drugega
<lynxlynxlynx> precej fatalističen pogled
<thhz1> ja je
<dz0ny> svet na kanalu a fan :>
<dz0ny> jezus
<thhz1> zato ker vidš s čim se ukvarjajo
<thhz1> k je of minor imporatance
<thhz1> sam poglej kako BDP računajo
<dz0ny> a je bil konc sveta
<thhz1> glej BDP formulo, kaj je main shit pa iz česa je zares sestavljen
<thhz1> pa morda najdeš zajca :)
<idioterna> haarp.
<thhz1> ni nič fatalistično
<thhz1> sam si rekel da je cikel
<thhz1> se strinjam
<thhz1> a folk ga noče sprejet
<thhz1> enostavno je rastlo od WW2 naprej
<thhz1> skoraj linearno
<thhz1> in so tok prepričani extrapolacijo da karkol je
<thhz1> drugač
<thhz1> je zarota al pa error
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<thhz1> lepo bi šli s ciklom prav čas.. sedaj ga so pa dampal to s zadolževanjem, glej chart.. mi smo mel še dost rezerve.. smo bli na bolšem
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e tako zajeban sistem ima feedback loop-e
<thhz1> v grčiji so pokurl to že pred leti
<thhz1> so udarl 160% bdp
<lynxlynxlynx> zadeve pač trajajo
<thhz1> ja
<thhz1> sej zato pa ni počlo čez noč
<thhz1> 2008
<thhz1> so dampal :)
<thhz1> in še še dampajo sam poglej s čim
<idioterna> pojma nima o cem razlaga no
<thhz1> to se pa počasi izteka
<thhz1> Å¡e za nekaj let bo
<thhz1> 2-3
<thhz1> sam pustimo
<thhz1> ne vem če te sploh zanima oz si me že označil par ur nazaj :)
<thhz1> a te Å¡e kaj drugega zanima
<lynxlynxlynx> a kej prodajaš?
<thhz1> pa ni nič ftalistično.. sam si rekel da so cikli
<thhz1> men je to naravno.. če neb sral bi bili sedaj ežizven krize
<thhz1> bi zaciklal lepo
<thhz1> kaj če prodajam
<thhz1> a izdelke
<thhz1> trejdam
<dz0ny> .roll ostane,kick,ban,ponovi
<jabuk> ban
<dz0ny> universe has spoken
<lynxlynxlynx> karkoli, ker ne razumem zakaj si prišel lih sem razlagat ta čreva
<thhz1> za fun
<thhz1> ker če bi dovolj dolgo črevali bi morda prišli do enih
<idioterna> novga sesalca.
<thhz1> hard data k bi utemeljil tudi kar sem rekel za US pa RU
<idioterna> totally
<thhz1> pozab :)
<thhz1> a ti si v IT ?
<idioterna> there's a wiki article on this one, too
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nazism_and_occultism
<lynxlynxlynx> hard Å¡e ne pomeni complete
<Pepelka> Nazism and occultism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<idioterna> al pa accurate
<thhz1> odvisn kok časa bi si uzel :)
<idioterna> al pa meaningful
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<thhz1> pa kakšna verjetnost je zate sprejemljiva. kok dobro jo znaš izračunat pa tako..
<thhz1> začelo se je ko sem priel na kanal
<thhz1> je idiot začel takoj z zaroto dost kmalu
<thhz1> ap sem slučajno omenil.. še RU
<lynxlynxlynx> sej sem rekel, mene makro trendi ne zanimajo preveč
<thhz1> ja my bad
<lynxlynxlynx> države ne mislim kar zapustit
<thhz1> se pa veš kaj strinjam s tabo
<thhz1> da izhajaš inside out :)
<thhz1> si best at what you can be
<thhz1> pa je
<thhz1> za teke je po moje tudi vedno kruh, sej mnogo frim cveti ravno sedaj
<thhz1> pa tako
<thhz1> ene Å¡e bolj
<idioterna> mislm da bo se prsu nazaj
<CrazyLemon> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> kaj eno rusijo zganjaš
<CrazyLemon> democracy sux
<idioterna> but for all the other systems.
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> 23:07	lynxlynxlynx	karkoli, ker ne razumem zakaj si prišel lih sem razlagat ta čreva
<dz0ny> 23:07	thhz1	za fun
<dz0ny> tole sem čakal
<dz0ny> it was fun :)
<dz0ny> gn all
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi sam da je hotel 15 let neircanja stlačit v.. kolko časa je bil tukaj? uro pa pol?
<sasa84> kaj pa je tipo tko rrazlagu? :D
<dz0ny> reptilian nation
<sasa84> o đizs
<dz0ny> pa tinfoil theory
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bi vedel..
<sasa84> kraljica lizika pa obama k sta tud kuščarja?
<CrazyLemon> sledil sem samo pogovoru o temu da električni avti sux
<CrazyLemon> to je pa vse
<sasa84> oh, rabm čik :P
 * CrazyLemon unzips
<CrazyLemon> ahm
<sasa84> ok... CrazyLemon, ni problema... je tvoje bl zdravo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa vem
<sasa84> :o
 * CrazyLemon da iz žepa vn čike
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kadiš?
<sasa84> aaaa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol ne..i'm not dumb :P
<sasa84> dz0ny: jst sm se ustrašla, da ma CrazyLemon kšno spolno bolezen :P
<CrazyLemon> sam hecam jo :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> možno je :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: ja...je treba kej delat,d jo dobiš :P
<sasa84> prek gmaila se ne prenaša :P
 * CrazyLemon segreje roke
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ja sej delam no
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> evo sasa84
<CrazyLemon> lej kaj delam https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4cZ3I1_SG78/VGR80KnS1EI/AAAAAAAALFU/uKMbL6WBP9A/s478/10001291_10152825781482436_8017851034475273749_n%255B1%255D.jpg
<idioterna> se kr nesramn
<idioterna> tkole jagode kazat
<idioterna> a ni to ksn greh al pa kej
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<CrazyLemon> sladki greh
<CrazyLemon> z okusom jagode
<idioterna> e, to
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> nč miške, grem pančat
<sasa84> pridni bodte
<sasa84> nočko :)
<dz0ny> lol http://i.imgur.com/ride1Kt.jpg
<dz0ny> sm milu da je kak kaktus
<dz0ny> mislil sem :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> kul sestank
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/McwpYCq.gifv
<Pepelka> Baby Chickens Snoozing With Cats
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> so awesome :D
<dz0ny> tale je tud http://i.imgur.com/2YRRcxq.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> true that.. i wouldnt eat a sandwich that was fucked
#ubuntu-si 2015-02-22
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> kok stringov je velik stringov?
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> Končni ročnik elementa klican znotraj korenskega konteksta
<IlIlIlIlIlIlI> to je to
<miha> Jutro
<idioterna> https://blog.filippo.io/komodia-superfish-ssl-validation-is-broken/
<Pepelka> Komodia/Superfish SSL Validation is broken
<Pepelka> »If you are on the ball already and just want the new vulnerability, scroll to the "client side SSL verification" section. tl;dr The Komodia/Superfish proxy can be made to allow self-signed certificates without warnings. Recap Some Lenovo laptops...«
<miha> V čem je štos sploh? Pač svoj CA doda v pc?
<miha> Ali kaj
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pa pol proxyja ves promet in vse inbound ssl certe podpise s svojim CAjem
<idioterna> ki ma na vseh masinah isti, easily extractable root CA private key
<idioterna> ampak da se ti kot hekerju ni treba jebat s temi keyi
<idioterna> enostavno dodas v alternate names v cert tist ime k ga hoces fejkat
<idioterna> pa ti oni to in flight podpisejo z njihovim root certom in browser rece userju "all is well"
<miha> Hehe kul. Dobra ideja. Bo treba poskusiti.
<miha> Sem že imel tako idejo samo še vem kako to podtakniti učinkovito.
<miha> CA in proxy
<miha> Zabavno bi bilo
<miha> Tebe nič ne mika to? Pa posneti na skrito kamero?
<miha> Odziv :p
<miha> Dober proxy ni problem, sam AP nekje zunaj imeti
<miha> CA je bolj zoprno
<miha> Kak flash player za porn ali kaj morda
<miha> Hm
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> ne, nc me ne mika :)
<idioterna> i have no illusions :)
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10999813_10155206318960284_5811131037309698272_n.jpg?oh=31e141f981eee944f79e29708eba8612&oe=5588B34D&__gda__=1434999346_e4164aa735872d3850bbebdd3f642ba7
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: verstehsts du doch nicht?
<idioterna> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vater
<Pepelka> Vater – Wikipedia
<idioterna> en s prevec je tm sicer ampak
<idioterna> k je lih tok sjov se tok ne pozna :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the loft
<jabuk> The Loft (2014) 108 min Thriller
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.6/10 (3,172 glasov) MT: 24/100
<jabuk> Five married guys conspire to secretly share a penthouse loft in the city--a place where they can carry out hidden affairs and indulge in their deepest fantasies. But the fantasy becomes a nightmare when they discover the dead body of an unknown woman in the loft, and they realize one of the group must be involved.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3158224409/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1850397/
<sasa84> juhu miške ;)
<idioterna> bogi
<idioterna> o sasa84
<sasa84> a je to dobr film CrazyLemon?
<sasa84> oooo, elow idioterna :)
<idioterna> predvsem je zalostn
<sasa84> bla mirna noč?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pojma nimam
<idioterna> ce morjo poroceni tipi fejkat tkole
<idioterna> sasa84: zdej je tist teden
<CrazyLemon> nič ne fejkajo..its all real!
<idioterna> ko najprej trebuh boli, pol je treba pa pazt na cistoco.
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: "conspire to secretly"
<idioterna> sounds like faking to me
<CrazyLemon> a bit of mystery only makes things interesting
<idioterna> ja, real mystery
<idioterna> ne fake mystery
<idioterna> tale je kr hud
<idioterna> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0070917/
<Pepelka> Moz iz protja (1973) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Robin Hardy. With Edward Woodward, Christopher Lee, Diane Cilento, Britt Ekland. A police sergeant is sent to a Scottish island village in search of a missing girl whom the townsfolk claim never existed. Stranger still are the rites that take place there.«
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> moz iz protja :)
<idioterna> it's the wicker man
<CrazyLemon> 1973.. seriously
<idioterna> sej mas h'wood remake ce te je strah nagih ljudi
<idioterna> skoda k ni vec unga rusa
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3EoNsGHZD0#t=28m23s
<Pepelka> Charlie Brooker's 2014 Wipe - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Full episode aired on 30th Dec«
<dz0ny> idioterna: kerga rusa?
<CrazyLemon> putina
<idioterna> dz0ny: unga k je uceri tle zlobudral :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: dlna client  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6293/dlna-client
<msev> a kdo ve a majo u tediju usb-otg kabl
<idioterna> kuga je pa tedi
<CrazyLemon> msev majo ja.. 0.5€
<CrazyLemon> mislim seriously dude :D
<CrazyLemon> idioterna neki v smislu 1€ store
<idioterna> aha kul
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: LXDE - Locale? Angleški jezik s slovensko tipkovnico  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/42805#Comment_42805
<CrazyLemon> holy bejesus
<CrazyLemon> wordpress - si version
<CrazyLemon> se je posodobil brez težav
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je to prvič
<idioterna> mislm da je to bozje znamenje za apokalipso
<CrazyLemon> some crazy shit will hit the fan for sure
<idioterna> "it can't be!"
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-22
<upd> If Russia were your home instead of Slovenia you would... be 15 times more likely to be murdered 0.o
<upd> http://www.ifitweremyhome.com/compare/SI/RU
<Pepelka> Compare Slovenia To Russia
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 10°C @22.02.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 70% zahodnik 5.9 m/s (21.2 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:15, Kulminacija: 11:13:59, Sončni zahod: 16:34:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 41min 28s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .gif wtf is this shit
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/S6J1v13qJnChO/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> HO LI DAYS
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ffs..a yorba ne bo več razvijala gearyja?
<dz0ny> yorba no more
<CrazyLemon> fckin opensource podjetja :)
<CrazyLemon> najprej thunderbird..zdj geary
<CrazyLemon> whats next..ubuntu? :D
<dz0ny> gimp
<dz0ny> gimpu gre slabo
<CrazyLemon> a gre?
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če
<CrazyLemon> prehajajo na gegl kolikor sm vidu
<CrazyLemon> in jim kr uspeva
<dz0ny> mate bo prej crknu kot gimp
<CrazyLemon> ze novembra so pisali da bo geary sel po gobe in da bo pantheon naslednik
<CrazyLemon> pa se nic ne vidim da bi se dalo kje zdownloadat paketa
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/L_badikho/status/701533732822511617
<Pepelka> El Mahdi auf Twitter: "Drug dealers never consume. https://t.co/LoP0YRryhu"
<CrazyLemon> dude
<slax0r> perl...
<slax0r> saj bo, enkrat
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Meizu PRO 5 Ubuntu Edition Will Be Available to Buy in ‘Mid-March’  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/P3CBWyQLM-Q/meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-edition-buy-price
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Hands on With the BQ M10 Ubuntu Tablet (Video)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1qOBWrAzn9k/bq-m10-ubuntu-tablet-hands-on-video
<anny_> dan
<idioterna> o
<anny_> duplicate source.list entry
<idioterna> ja, zakomentiri enga
<anny_> sudo rm?
<idioterna> ne ne
<idioterna> a ti nc ne izpise ker je duplicate?
<anny_> grep -R --include="*.list" chrome /etc/apt/?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> lahko tko ja
<idioterna> js bi sicer
<idioterna> grep -ri chrome /etc/apt
<anny_> \o/
<idioterna> pa bi mi izpisal v kerih datotekah je najdlo
<idioterna> pa bi se za eno odlocu pa # dal pred vrstice s chrome
<anny_> izpisal 4 vire
<anny_> poskusila sem naložiti chrome, vendar očitno ne deluje
<anny_> tako ali tako google z marcem umika podporo za linux
<idioterna> aja?
<anny_> za chrome
<idioterna> zanimiv
<idioterna> aha ne ne
<idioterna> samo za 32 bitn chrome
<anny_> ja, hm
<anny_> veš koliko ljudi ima kompe, ki niso dovolj močni za chrome, drugače pa so še čisto v redu?
<anny_> čak, se da ta chrome ročno odkljukat z sources.list?
<idioterna> ja sej chromium lahko se vedno poganjas
<idioterna> anny_: ja, editiras pa # spredej postavis
<idioterna> pred uno vrstico za chrome
<idioterna> pogosto sta dve, ena za src pa ena za deb
<anny_> samo ena je
<idioterna> ja, zakomentiraj
<idioterna> pa pozeni apt-get update
<idioterna> ce ne zajamra, si ok
<anny_> držimo palce :)
<anny_> mislim, da bo v redu
<anny_> branje seznama paketov...narejeno
<anny_> nč ne jamra
<idioterna> pomeni da je vse kul
<anny_> jap
<anny_> http://2016.webcamp.si/
<Pepelka> Webcamp Ljubljana 2016
<Pepelka> »WebCamp Ljubljana is the unconference where everyone who is building and designing for the web share their knowledge, experience, and mockups and vim configurations. It is organized annually-ish by the community, for the community.«
<anny_> gre kdo?
<idioterna> ma jsm se odlocu da ne bom vec sodeloval
<anny_> :(
<anny_> Å¡koda
<anny_> boš pa učil mlade programerke?
<anny_> zate verjeno ni kaj bistveno novega
<anny_> razen tisto, kar sam poveš :)
<anny_> za ženske imajo rezervirano določeno kvoto vstopnico
<idioterna> ma, pomagal jim bom ven iz drzave
<idioterna> druzga pa ne
<anny_> izključno moški klub cel dan je bolj žalostna zgodba
<anny_> ti kr
<idioterna> nima smisla da se matrajo tukej
<anny_> samo ne vem, kam boste Å¡li?
<anny_> na islandijo?
<anny_> vsi se po svoje matramo
<idioterna> ja, sam je brezveze da z matranjem podpiras diskriminacijo
<anny_> hmm
<anny_> ženska mora biti 2x boljša od moškega, da jo resno vzamejo
<idioterna> prestudiral sem svedsko, norvesko, irsko, svico, francijo in nemcijo
<anny_> po svoje je to dobro in slabo hkrati
<CrazyLemon> 2x večje prsi tudi mora met..drugače je pointless
<idioterna> prakticno povsod so gay rights izenaceni
 * CrazyLemon hides
<idioterna> je pa problem
<idioterna> na svedskem in norveskem je prepovedana marihuana
<idioterna> na irskem je prepovedan splav
<anny_> auuuuu!
<anny_> *ebote, kaj pa zdaj?
<idioterna> v svici je prepovedano gradit minarete, ki so visji od cerkvenih zvonov
<anny_> republica palma de coco?
<idioterna> v franciji ne smes met deke na glavi pa uporabljat sifrirnih algoritmov, ki jih vlada ne zna razbit
<idioterna> v nemciji je se najbols
 * anny_ geeently slaps CrazyLemon's cheeks
<idioterna> men je vsec da je napisal prsi
<idioterna> k ni vulgarno
<anny_> zahtevam 2x večje premoženje med nogami
<idioterna> hm
<anny_> enakopravnost ali pa nič!
<idioterna> a pa se ti zdi da to pomaga?
<idioterna> mislm, pri tem kolk je odnos prijeten?
<anny_> kr silikon pa plastiko si našpricajte
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zelo redko sm vulgaren..večinoma v avtu pa v insurgencyju :)
<idioterna> jsm velik bl pristas aerodinamicnih teles kokr velikih prsi
<anny_> povabiš punce v avto, da mama ne vidi?
<anny_> :P
<idioterna> ja, pa ji romanticno govori
<anny_> samo to?
<idioterna> MA POGLEJ SI TO MONO OU
<anny_> ow, dretje
<idioterna> skoda k nimamo video chata
<anny_> to bo hudo
<idioterna> k bi pokazu kako je moj nono naredu
<idioterna> v prometu
<CrazyLemon> youtube it!
<anny_> daj naslov
<CrazyLemon> drugace pa tudi 'mona' bl mal uporabljam :)
<zdobbie> ti se deres v high pitchu 'FAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAKFAK'
<idioterna> to se slisi kot da ti ABS ne dela
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie v insurgencyju ja..pa ni high pitch fcker!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<anny_> mona je negativen izraz, izhaja iz italijanščine in pomeni ženski spolni organ
 * CrazyLemon ima cist normalen moski glas
<CrazyLemon> anny_ we know :)
<idioterna> mona je tut dansko zensko ime
<anny_> dokler ne slišimo, ne verjamemo
<CrazyLemon> anny_ jah..dej si insurgency na laptop pa pridi enkrat igrat z nami
<CrazyLemon> pa bos slisala
<idioterna> eno mono sodergard poznam
 * anny_ igra samo mačka Toma
<CrazyLemon> anny_ a je multiplayer? :P
<anny_> nope :)
<anny_> moraš mu dat jest, pit in lulat
<anny_> in spat
<anny_> potem zadovoljno prede
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu tko kot zdobbie IRL
<idioterna> lulat mu mors dat?
<anny_> lulat ga moraš peljat
<idioterna> a przge kamero
<anny_> ne
<idioterna> pa pogleda ce je stranisce pod telefonom
<anny_> zakrije se z zaveso
<idioterna> aha
<anny_> potem ga pa umiješ z gobo in milnico
<CrazyLemon> a to sm ze igral! :D
<anny_> yey!
<anny_> https://www.edx.org/course/cyberwar-surveillance-security-adelaidex-cyber101x-0
<Pepelka> Cyberwar, Surveillance and Security | edX
<Pepelka> »Understand the competing tensions of laws related to privacy and national security, and the impending consequences of this battle for our networked world.«
<anny_> zanimiv tečaj za noobe
<CrazyLemon> .imdb brooklyn
<jabuk> Brooklyn |25 Nov 2015 111 min| Drama, Romance
<jabuk> An Irish immigrant lands in 1950s Brooklyn, where she quickly falls into a romance with a local. When her past catches up with her, however, she must choose between two countries and the lives that exist within.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.7/10 (19,386 glasov) | Tomato: 8.6/10 192 reviews (users: 4.2/5 30958 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2381111
<anny_> to mi je zelo znano
<anny_> je film posnet po knjižni predlogi?
<CrazyLemon> meni ni..pa tudi ne zveni mi kot da ga bom gledal :D
<idioterna> aja sm mislu da so teb tut tezil da mora bit tvoj partner katolik
<anny_> wtf?
<idioterna> ja irske zenske se ne smejo porocat s protestanti
<anny_> od kdaj pa to?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> ja ~1100 ocitno
<idioterna> sicer so mogle se kr neki cajta cakat da so se protestanti zacel pojavlat
<anny_> emmm...takrat Å¡e ni bilo protestantov
<anny_> tako da ne bo držalo
<anny_> grem pa gledat ta film
<anny_> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3165636/
<idioterna> bl je slo za to da so bli anglezi
<Pepelka> Francisco - El Padre Jorge (2015) - IMDb
<Pepelka> »Directed by Beda Docampo Feijóo. With Darío Grandinetti, Silvia Abascal, Leticia Brédice, Alejandro Awada. A look at the life of Jorge Mario Bergoglio, form his early childhood days in Argentina to his becoming Pope Francis.«
<idioterna> protestanti so ratal poznej
<anny_> to je pa drugo
<anny_> trenja so bila tudi med normani in sasi
<idioterna> no ampak vseen
<idioterna> okol 1100 so se prvic zabelezeno skregal in hotl bit posebi
<anny_> nič novega in nič presenetljivega
<idioterna> ja sam se zdej niso cist gladki
<idioterna> spet so se streljal pred kratkim
<anny_> ira et co?
<idioterna> katoliki in protestanti na severu
<idioterna> jah
<idioterna> niso vec isti ljudje
<idioterna> ampak se mi zdi da sami seb se vedno recejo ira
<anny_> nekaj časa je bil mir
<upd> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xta1/t31.0-8/12771774_10153869787050874_9096432668409794751_o.jpg
<anny_> brexit?
<upd> yes
<anny_> naj gredo
<anny_> ne bo jim hudega, drugim pa tudi ne
<upd> eu bo :)
<anny_> eu je na cevkah
<anny_> transfuziji
<upd> transfuzijo pa gb daj
<upd> e
<idioterna> funt je padu za kr precej dons
<idioterna> k se norca delajo
<idioterna> vidm sicer da si zlo narobe predstavlate
<idioterna> kko zgleda EU
<anny_> samo potem bo hudič, ker se bodo francozi spustili kompletno džunglo v anglijo
<upd> da :d
<upd> sm da trgoval zjutraj
<anny_> za nalašč ali po pomoti
<dz0ny> Crazylemon eno sorodno duso SM najdi zate http://i.imgur.com/oSdk1eX.gifv
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny that girl has some crazy skills
<zdobbie> but can she avg 27kmph?
<CrazyLemon> she can ride..thats for sure!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zacni ti otrosko mizo prestavlat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah
<pitastrudl> hi
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: vai
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie naah..ne da se mi vsega spet rihtat :D
<pitastrudl> noob
<CrazyLemon> a je pršu vn kak kul film ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti zihr veš
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the big short
<jabuk> The Big Short |23 Dec 2015 130 min| Biography, Drama
<jabuk> Four denizens in the world of high-finance predict the credit and housing bubble collapse of the mid-2000s, and decide to take on the big banks for their greed and lack of foresight.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.9/10 (69,760 glasov) | Tomato: 7.8/10 246 reviews (users: 4.1/5 50481 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1596363
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: not rly
<CrazyLemon> .imdb ratter
<jabuk> Ratter |01 Mar 2016 80 min| Drama, Horror, Thriller
<jabuk> Emma, a graduate student living alone in NYC, is being watched by a stalker who hacks into the technology that surrounds her - laptop, cell phone, and other web connected devices. This ...
<jabuk> IMDB:7.6/10 (97 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 27 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3836512
<CrazyLemon> meeeeh!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bridge of spies sem zadnje gledal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm že gledal ja..kul je
<CrazyLemon> nazadnje sm gledal.. the 33
<CrazyLemon> pa je tko no..ok
<matjaz> deadpool je v kinu
<matjaz> 5/7
<CrazyLemon> kinu? seriously? kat.cr or gtfo!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> hude filme se gre pač gledat v kino
<matjaz> doma se gleda tretjerazredne drame in dokumentarce
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se gleda v kinu?
<matjaz> boljši filing, socializing, pa prej :)
<CrazyLemon> socializing in the dark :>
<CrazyLemon> ne vem no..ze dolgo nism bil v kinu pa tamala dva nazadnje ko sta bila pri meni v sobi sta rekla da je tako kot v kinu
<CrazyLemon> tko da ocitno nism nc zamudil :D
<matjaz> aaand it's back
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: he can pet, hugh and eat popcorn from person sitting next to him
<dz0ny> all for free
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://imgur.com/gallery/sdKHp
<Pepelka> Some of the Greatest Gangster/Crime Movies I've seen. (Recommended) - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> gangstas huh
<CrazyLemon> gangs of new york..kr kul
<zdobbie_> oool
<CrazyLemon> nic pametnega v bistvu
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie_> but Daniel Day Lewis
<zdobbie_> dayumn
<msev-> ej neki probavam tuki v node-red-ui ju spreminjat barve
<msev-> zj za background mi je ratal
<msev-> bi pa Å¡e druge stvari rd spremenu
<pitastrudl> jebeni glavoboli
<pitastrudl> i cri http://i.imgur.com/lRx3VGi.png
<msev-> a ne pomagajo kšne tablete
<pitastrudl> bolj ne
<msev-> revež js vem kaj je bolečina
<msev-> sm mel zle 2 let ful hude bolečine
<msev-> sočustvujem
<pitastrudl> mah sej niso neki tko da bi ful trpel, samo so nadležni
<pitastrudl> pomoje je dans zarad tega ker nism glih dost spau al pa kej
<msev-> možno
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-23
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @23/02/2016 05:16:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.05+E
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> me zanima ce je zdajle bil potres
<napsy> al pa me 6. cut vara
<dz0ny> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/ZFS
<Pepelka> Kernel/Reference/ZFS - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/12728925_879222218842106_3678316107319422654_n.jpg?oh=e35eff353125a0e3fd1e0be6e3cddc2a&oe=57537143
<CrazyLemon> strava users..a strava še vedno pretirava ko računa višince?
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<skyx> CrazyLemon: od viska glava ne boli :)
<skyx> hec :P
<CrazyLemon> skyx lol :D
<skyx> pa se userju so bolj happy kolk visinske so naredil :D
<skyx> userji*
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/23/bill-gates-sides-with-fbi/
<Pepelka> Bill Gates sides with FBI over iPhone access issue
<Pepelka> »“They are not asking for some general thing, they are asking for a particular case.”«
<CrazyLemon> shame on you bill..shame on you
<idioterna> nima pojma
<CrazyLemon> ce koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> https://tapiriik.com/
<CrazyLemon> kul webapp :)
<CrazyLemon> iz endomonda v stravo brez tezav
<CrazyLemon> sicer potrebuje neki casa..v queue sm bil vsaj uro
<idioterna> pa sej endomondo nihce ne nuca
<CrazyLemon> js ga nucam!
<CrazyLemon> no..ne vec
<CrazyLemon> oziroma mogoce se
<CrazyLemon> bom vidu kako se strava obnese
<CrazyLemon> to z visinci mi ni kul
<CrazyLemon> drugace pa lahk syncas tudi z garmina na stravo etc
<CrazyLemon> like i said..kul webapp :)
<msev-> a je možn da mam ethernet pa wifi ločen?
<msev-> in a jih lahko dam skupaj ter a to predstavlja kakšno varnostno grožnjo :D
<idioterna> vse je mozno
<idioterna> kaj te pa skrbi?
<msev-> mah nč ubistvu
<CrazyLemon> sj maš ločeno.. kako bi pa laufal wifi prek žice :D
<msev-> sam tko če je to ful no-no
<idioterna> ja ne vem kaj bi rad dosegu
<idioterna> pa kaj sploh delas
<msev-> recimo zj nemorm dostopat do te-h wifi senzor node-ov (vozlišč :P) prek stacionarca pa nemorm dostopat do dashboarda npr
<msev-> tko senzorje mam pa ui na wifi prkloplene
<msev-> pa loh sam z netbooka dostopam k ma wifi
<msev-> s stacionarca pa nemorm k je prek etherneta
<msev-> a morm pol nekak se povezat na wireless router pa tm spremenit kj?
<msev-> oz. loh da je kabl direkt povezan na un "switch" al kaj je od t-2 ja
<msev-> pa zato ni čez router?
<CrazyLemon> pa si preveril kateri ip dobiš ko si priključen prek etherneta pa kateri prek wifija?
<msev-> ne nism
<msev-> bom zj
<msev-> a naslov IPv4 ane
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<msev-> preverjam
<msev-> ja različna sta
<msev-> a rabš vedt cifre
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne škodi če prepišeš
<msev-> a ti na privat
<msev-> al kr kle
<msev-> a je važn če vsak loh prebere
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- glede na to da so LAN ipji lahko kr kle
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa na pvt
<CrazyLemon> če misliš da je to pvt info
<msev-> 192.168.88.205
<msev-> ta je wifi
<msev-> 89.212.100.159 - stacionarc
<CrazyLemon> msev- no..ta drugi ni lan ip
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti napiše 'ip a' ?
<CrazyLemon> za eth0
<msev-> stacionarc je windoze
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ipconfig pol
<msev-> ja isto
<CrazyLemon> a ti stacionarc vzpostavi povezavo ali router?
<msev-> nevem
<CrazyLemon> ker men ne zgleda da bi stacionarc bil povezav v  lokalno omrežje.. naj nekdo ki ima t-2 pove kako to t-2 počne :D
<msev-> zgleda ni
<CrazyLemon> msev- a imaš posebej router pa posebej t-2 modem?
<msev-> ja
<msev-> pa oba sta od t-2ja
<msev-> lol
<CrazyLemon> msev- računalnik pa je povezan na modem in ne router?
<msev-> mislm da
<CrazyLemon> msev- no..zato ni v lokalnem omrežju
<CrazyLemon> mora bit povezan na router
<msev-> ja
<CrazyLemon> ja
<msev-> dat sucketh ker nevem ker kabl je od vseh kablov
<msev-> da nam zj babici tv iztaknu
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- enga izklopiš
<CrazyLemon> pa poslušaš babico
<CrazyLemon> če kolne
<msev-> jp
<CrazyLemon> pol veš da ni tapravi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> zakaj pa kle v winsih piše povezava lokalnega omrežja
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a so čudni
<msev-> :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Best Ubuntu Phone Rant You’ll Read This Month  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Z7REw-aCEhM/the-best-ubuntu-phone-rant-youll-read-this-month
<CrazyLemon> msev- to je zato da fbi lahko dostopa do tvojega računalnika
<CrazyLemon> bill napiše lokalno misli pa globalno!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev-> hhehe
<msev-> ga bom prašov če mi da kšn miljončk
<msev-> :D
<msev-> http://imgur.com/pO6bWlB evo temperatura v sobi pa zračn tlak
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> nobenih KOMov nimam :(
<msev-> prej je bil svetla tema pa sm spremenu v temnejšo
<msev-> sam me motjo une črne črke pod gaugi k so hardcodane
<msev-> tko da bom mogu mal posvetlit
<CrazyLemon> opis podatkov ne bi Å¡kodil
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kaj pa če dodam wifi adapter
<msev-> na stacionarca
<msev-> da mam in ethernet in wifi
<CrazyLemon> msev- jah dodaj ane
<msev-> k itak za par evrov s kitajske
<msev-> a mi bi to pol kj reliability od interneta na stacionarcu uničl?
<CrazyLemon> msev- to boš mogu pa prašat billa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<msev-> jp
<msev-> :D
<msev-> bom probov s kabli tut
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g insurgency sandstorm
<Pepelka> Insurgency: Sandstorm coming to PC and Consoles in 2017 ... http://www.gamewatcher.com/news/2016-23-02-new-world-interactive-and-focus-home-interactive-announce-insurgency-sandstorm-for-consoles-and-pc
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie idioterna ^
<zdobbie> dududududdududududududu
<zdobbie> .yt sandstorm
<jabuk> Darude - Sandstorm https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6120QOlsfU
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: MUNITY! — Ubuntu MATE to Introduce New Unity-Style Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/9wx2Cin-SoI/ubuntu-mate-16-04-unity-style-desktop
<msev-> lol munity
<msev-> pač dock na levi
<msev-> zihr je to
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> ni dock! launcher je!
<msev-> a prov ta originaln
<msev-> a ga je wimpress portov kao a kko :D
<napsy> nic ni res
<napsy> edin da dobim ssd disk :)
<CrazyLemon> yay
<msev-> o supr
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne.. v bistvu je nek gtk aplet baje
<CrazyLemon> k zgleda kot unity launcher
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<CrazyLemon> boš testiral v četrtek ko bo beta 1 zunaj
<msev-> kaj pa mislš da se zgodi ko prtisneš "dash button"
<msev-> lol
<msev-> pa zakaj majo to ogabno zeleno barvo
<msev-> to je sam zato k so angleži čudaki
<msev-> pa take barve zberejo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> CrazyLemon, https://github.com/robint99/dock-applet
<Pepelka> GitHub - robint99/dock-applet: application dock for the MATE panel
<msev-> tole je
<Pepelka> »dock-applet - application dock for the MATE panel«
<msev-> ugan ker layout bom probov uporabt :P :P
<msev-> :D
<msev-> "Running on Ubuntu with a Windows 7 style layout" :P
<anny_> dan
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 14.8°C @23.02.2016 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76% jugozahodnik 4.3 m/s (15.5 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:56:43, Kulminacija: 11:20:01, Sončni zahod: 16:43:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 46min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<anny_> toplo
<pitastrudl> .yt android
<jabuk> Android: Monotune https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLhJIFC8xkY
<anny_> in sončno
<pitastrudl> ni glih sončno v kopru
<anny_> tudi tukaj ne
<CrazyLemon> a ta strava ne dela brez povezave al kaj??
<CrazyLemon> dela ja
<zdobbie_> https://twitter.com/multikultivator/status/702144182236946434
<Pepelka> marko brumen auf Twitter: "Prafašizem (Umberto Eco, 1995): 1. Kult tradicije 2. Zavračanje modernizma 3. Nezaupanje do intelektualnega sveta 4. Nestrinjanje je izdaja."
<zdobbie_> https://twitter.com/multikultivator/status/702144399610740736
<Pepelka> marko brumen auf Twitter: "Prafašizem (Umberto Eco,95): 5. Strah pred drugačnim. 6. Frustracija. 7. Obsedenost z zaroto. 8. Ponižanje ob bogastvu in moči drugega."
<idioterna> zdobbie_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uizNcQcpK-8
<Pepelka> Sandstorm - Akkordeonquintett der AO-München e.V. - YouTube
<Pepelka> »"Sandstorm" wird gespielt vom Akkordeonquintett der Akkordeonorchester München e.V. Das Technostück wurde im Jahr 1999 vom finnischen DJ Darude veröffentlich...«
<CrazyLemon> olé! pa je vse na stravi
<zdobbie_> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SE222v1eyM
<Pepelka> Alexandr Hrustevich Vilnius 2013 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »1.A.Vivaldi-P.Fenyuk. The four seasons "Summer" 1-3part 2.A.Borodin-A.Glazunov-S.Naiko Petite Suite: "Reverie"«
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cb6NSR6W0AAR2mm.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> old insurgency vs new
<CrazyLemon> oziroma lih obratno
<CrazyLemon> new vs old
<CrazyLemon> http://newworldinteractive.com/announcing-insurgency-sandstorm/
<Pepelka> Announcing Insurgency: Sandstorm | New World Interactive
<CrazyLemon> The story mode will focus on a squad of characters as they face increasingly challenging chapters, from the invasion of Iraq in 2003 through the insurrection period and leading to the present day.
<CrazyLemon> this sounds aaweeeeesome
<zdobbie_> so shiny it can't run on an APU
<CrazyLemon> apu can run shitload of shiny things!
<matjaz> potato > apu
<CrazyLemon> a ti tudi?? apu haters unite!
<matjaz> well, it's obviously obvious :)
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ‘Frustratingly slow’: The Verge Hands on with Meizu PRO 5 Ubuntu Edition  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ALg5D2XUDjM/verge-review-meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-phone
<msev-1> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiEkCaA_P7c
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Unity 8 & Convergence Demo at MWC 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »While the initial excitement of all the new releases is starting to die down, there is still a lot to see at MWC 2016. We’ve already showed you the LG G5, Sa...«
<msev-1> dost kul implementacija
<msev-1> sam če hočjo zavzet svet bojo mogl nekak uvest support za apk-je :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi ce bo support za apkje morajo se dolgo pucat kodo
<CrazyLemon> da bo vsaj spodobno hitra
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: pejt mizico prestavlat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ naah..ne da se mi
<CrazyLemon> pa otroci so jezni ko jim mizico premikam
<zdobbie_> sej si odrasla oseba
<zdobbie_> jim bos ze dopovedu *wink* *wink*
<zdobbie_> pol ure se mas
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ni treba dopovedat ker sta že prevelika za mizico :D
<zdobbie_> then what's the fecken problem
<yang> CrazyLemon: kdaj si pa ati ratu
<zdobbie_> http://www.newyorker.com/humor/borowitz-report/obama-signs-executive-order-relocating-congress-to-guantanamo-bay
<Pepelka> Obama Signs Executive Order Relocating Congress to Guantánamo - The New Yorker
<Pepelka> »The President seemed to relish signing the order, calling the relocation a “win-win for America.”«
<jabuk> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: The Easy Way to Run Multiple Conky Scripts At The Same Time  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/URksyqpnenc/run-multiple-conky-scripts-same-session
<dz0ny> brodul: ping
<brodul> dz0ny: pong
<brodul> dz0ny: pong
<msev-1> brodul kko si kj :)
<dz0ny> he is ignoring me ...
<msev-1> lol
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-24
<upd> Trump wins Nevada GOP caucuses
<upd> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cb712ZvWwAEDaC_.jpg:large ha
<zdobbie> IT'S BERNING https://www.reddit.com/r/SandersForPresident/comments/47anr2/reuters_national_polling_sanders_473_clinton_439/
<Pepelka> REUTERS National Polling: Sanders: 47.3% - Clinton 43.9% among Democrats : SandersForPresident
<Pepelka> »44.1 - 38.5 if independents are included. BUT, and it's a BIG BUT: If you just include Likely Democratic Primary Voters it is: Hillary: 51% -...«
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km SV od KOBARIDA @24/02/2016 07:24:17  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.28+N,+13.63+E
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVlhMGQgDkY
<Pepelka> Atlas, The Next Generation - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A new version of Atlas, designed to operate outdoors and inside buildings. It is specialized for mobile manipulation. It is electrically powered and hydrauli...«
<CrazyLemon> the end is near
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ‘Frustratingly Slow’: The Verge Verdict on the Meizu PRO 5 Ubuntu Edition  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ALg5D2XUDjM/verge-review-meizu-pro-5-ubuntu-phone
<napsy> obstaja kaksen CAD program za preprosto projektiranje stanovanj? nekoc je mel google nekaj pa se ne spomnem vec
<napsy> sketchup
<CrazyLemon> hmm..js sm neki delal v enem
<CrazyLemon> home 3d ali nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> !g sweet home 3d
<Pepelka> Sweet Home 3D http://www.sweethome3d.com/sl/
<CrazyLemon> jap
<CrazyLemon> to je to
<napsy> hm kul
<CrazyLemon> kr v redu ja..imaš že določeno pohištvo za lažjo predstavo glede velikosti/postavitve
<napsy> suprca
<CrazyLemon> je pa...java :/
<napsy> eh ok, sam da naredi svoje :)
<napsy> heh sesuje se mi
<napsy>  A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/lazgor/status/702437992275841024
<Pepelka> Goran Lazarević auf Twitter: "Nasvet, kako prišparati 30 centov. Na avtomatu vzameš sendvič z navadno šunko (1,5€) in ga poješ v kadilnici. Sendvič s prekajeno šunko 1,8€"
<napsy> your're not just eating it, you're living it!
<idioterna> https://www.dnevnik.si/1042730565/mnenja/odprta-stran/protest-proti-migrantskemu-centru-v-sencurju
<zdobbie> kul
<zdobbie> gays aboard the Noah's Ark http://i.imgur.com/CiY4fzi.jpg
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 7°C @24.02.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% jugovzhodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h) zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:52:24, Kulminacija: 11:16:37, Sončni zahod: 16:40:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 48min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> sonce na polno
<idioterna> lepo je ja
<idioterna> sm bil s psom zdej grem pa s kulesam
<idioterna> ajde
<napsy> ajt
<napsy> wohoo, ssd disk me caka
<napsy> studiram ker linux si nj dam gor
<napsy> s fedoro sm do zdj bil kr zadovoljen
<dz0ny> whatever :)
<dz0ny> napsy: kater model?
<napsy> crucial bx100
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 12.2°C @24.02.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 34% severovzhodnik 4.2 m/s (15.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:02, Kulminacija: 11:19:52, Sončni zahod: 16:44:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 49min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> bx100..best buy ssd on the market..so they say
<napsy> 250gb za 100 evrov
<napsy> dost ugodn se mi je zdel
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<napsy> sm mel zdj enega cheap 24gb ssd v laptopu
<napsy> pa je zadn cajt da zamenjam
<CrazyLemon> 1000% increase..like a boss
<CrazyLemon> :p
<napsy> za distribucijo pa gledam ker se mi ne da pol cez pol leta znova instalirat zarad broken packages
<napsy> sm gledu debian testing pa ma sele gnome 3.16 not
<CrazyLemon> testing pa gnome 3.16??
<CrazyLemon> what kind of testing this is
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu lts pa bo mel 3.18 not
<CrazyLemon> LTS!
<napsy> jap, unstable pa ma ze 3.18 not
<slax0r> kernel version?
<napsy> nevem, po mojem nek 4.1/4.2
<zdobersek> ayeaye
<slax0r> se da kak painlesly re-compilat newest kernel version z vsemi debian/ubuntu/halemary patchi?
<napsy> itak
<napsy> source skines iz njihovih repojev
<slax0r> mislim, vem da se da re-compilat kernel, pac ce se da kje vse te patche dobit na enem mestu in mi ni treba installirat miljon paketov in raziskovat kako so vsi zbuildani samo da dobim seznam patchov
<napsy> vzames popatchan uuntu kernel
<napsy> ubuntu*
<slax0r> na slacku je bilo to cist painless, dl kernel -> tar xf -> rm -f linux -> ln -s linux-new-version linux -> cd linux -> cp ../linux-old-version/.config . -> make oldconfig -> make -> make modules_install && make install -> take two aspirins, throw shit out of the window in the morning when it don't boot no more
<napsy> zaka pa bi hotu compajlat kernel?
<napsy> to je tolk ... retro
<slax0r> not compiling a new kernel is too mainstream
<slax0r> sam sprasujem :)
<dz0ny> napsy: ubuntu gnome je na 3.18
<dz0ny> kr stable, pa pol bo mel lts tko al tko
<dz0ny> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/xenial-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync
<dz0ny> slax0r: ubuntu patcha od apparmorja do modulov
<dz0ny> tko daje kr messy vcasih
<dz0ny> se pa da
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Humble Indie Bundle 16 Arrives with 6 Linux Games  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bQUWW1nLdH4/humble-indie-bundle-16-linux-support
<msev-1> evo CrazyLemon
<msev-1> sem iztaknu taprav kabl vn pa ga dal v routerja
<msev-1> vmes k babice ni blo doma
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> tko da zj mam isti homeautomation UI na stacionarcu, na netbook in na mobitelu
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> top notch
<upd> sam da ne bo babica opazila!
<CrazyLemon> bravo msev-1! ti si pravi networking strokovnjak!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<msev-1> hvala CrazyLemon msev network admin
<msev-1> :D
 * msev-1 bows to himself
<msev-1> dons drgač ful slab dan
<msev-1> dohtar povedov slabo novico da me hoče spet operirat
<msev-1> pa že nazadne je trajal 2 let da sm se zacelu
<msev-1> :/
<CrazyLemon> :/
<msev-1> sm reku da me nj jesen da hočm it polet na triglav
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> then let the pain begin :D
<msev-1> nevem kko tok dobr prenašam dons :D
<msev-1> mogoče k me še ne boli, pol bom pa siten
<msev-1> neumna srednjeveška medicina
<msev-1> ..ok new topic :)...a kdo od vs laufa ubuntu mate :D
<msev-1> k to je zj kao najbolj priljubjen distro
<msev-1> ej zakaj nemorm spletne strani shrant kot aplikacije
<msev-1> iz chromea na pcju
<msev-1> kukr na mobitelu
<matjaz> msev-1 jest mam na htpc kišti ubuntu mate
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: If You Only Watch One Video This Week…  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/JUm1TNY0eWY/ubuntu-tablet-convergence-xda-video
<msev-1> ares
<msev-1> sam je mal nenavadno met to na htpcju
<msev-1> sploh če z daljincom upravljaš
<msev-1> razn če maš skoz kodija odprtga al kko
<CrazyLemon> a je pomemben sploh vidni kot na monitorju?
<CrazyLemon> torej mika me philips ravno zaradi vidnega kota (170/160) ampak me moti da sta samo dve leti garancije
<CrazyLemon> medtem ko LG/Asus ponujata 3
<CrazyLemon> tadruga dva pa mata samo 90/65
<msev-1> ja če sam naravnost pred njim sediš pol moje ni
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> če greš pa vmes likat pa lah gledaš na komp zravn pol pa je
<msev-1> :D
<msev-1> al pa kj podobnga
<msev-1> :D
<skyx> CrazyLemon: vzemi standard dell-a pa je  :)
<CrazyLemon> skyx dont be silly..dell ma preveč L-jev kot sm že napisal idioterni
<CrazyLemon> preveč Ljev za moj budget
<msev-1> js mam AOC pa sm kr zadovoln
<msev-1> 27"
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 eh..ne rabim tvja :D
<skyx> CrazyLemon: in kaksen je budget?
<CrazyLemon> gledam 21.5"
<msev-1> CrazyLemon, once you go big you never go back
<msev-1> "thats what she said"
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/Jg7romV.png
<CrazyLemon> tole je zaenkrat v izboru
<CrazyLemon> pa en AOC
<CrazyLemon> msev-1 secondary je 40" tv..tko da ne rabim nič tako big
<CrazyLemon> zdj sm bil 9 let na 19"..tko da 22" is more than enough :D
<CrazyLemon> pa pri philipsu kjer piše 1000:1 za contrast ratio
<CrazyLemon> to ne gre za DCR ampak..static :D
<CrazyLemon> DCR je 10mio:1 ..torej tako kot taprvi philips
<CrazyLemon> pa philips ima tudi dvi-d izhod.. torej kinda sorta future proof..če se kdaj odločim zamenjat APU za APU next gen :)
<matjaz> msev-1: ob zagonu se zalaufa plex media theater, pol grem pa lahko na namizje iz tega
<yang> msev-1: jst sem slisal "once you go black you never go back"
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHgDVHBhfcY#t=1h6m50s
<Pepelka> Bora Djordjevic Monodrama 'Ja Ratujem Sam' part I HQ - YouTube
<Pepelka> »vecernja scena 'Radovic' 27 mart 1989..«
<zdobbie> gerekt http://live.finance.si/22056
<Pepelka> Finance LIVE: (opazili smo) Vici se sami pišejo. SLS bi Šenčur odprl svetu.
<Pepelka> »Prejšnji teden se je v Šenčurju odvijal protest proti migrantskemu centru, na katerem se je pred poslopjem nekdanjega Baumaxa zbralo okoli 3000 ljudi. Udeleženci so nasprotovanje vladnim zamislim ...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie !! zapiši si datum 1.3.2016!!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: yyy!!
<zdobbie> i.e., zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie its dd.mm.yyyy!!
<zdobbie> a takrat monitor dobis?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne! takrat bo veliki vodja dobu svoj TV program!!
<CrazyLemon> monitor pa dobim mogoče do konca tedna ali začetek naslednjega
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: fyi, iscejo pogodbenike http://nova24tv.si/novosti/iscete-delo-ali-novi-izziv-nudimo-vam-zanimivo-priloznost/
<Pepelka> Iščete delo ali nov izziv? Nudimo vam zanimivo priložnost | Nova24TV
<Pepelka> »Iščemo sodelavce za trženje oglasnega prostora novega medija v slovenskem prostoru z velikim potencialom rasti. Gre za spletno stran nova24tv.si, televizijo Nova24TV, ki bo začela oddajati 1. marca, ter radijsko postajo Novi radio.  Iščemo zanesljive in ambiciozne partnerje za delo preko lastnega podjetja (s. p. ali d. o. o.), s katerimi bi radi zgradili dolgoročni poslovni odnos. Delamo na transparenten način in nam je v interesu, da ustv
<CrazyLemon> novi radio! nova tv!! novo fse!
<zdobbie> http://nova24tv.si/aktualno/traktor-revolucija-danes-v-logatcu-v-petek-na-vrhniki-in-lenartu/
<Pepelka> Traktor revolucija: Danes v Logatcu, v petek na Vrhniki in Lenartu | Nova24TV
<Pepelka> »Protesti proti samovoljni postavitvi migrantskih centrov se nadaljujejo. Začeli so se v Kidričevem, nadaljevali v Šenčurju, zdaj pa je videti, da se bodo organizirali še v drugih slovenskih mestih. Na spletu kroži vabilo na današnji protest v Logatcu, napovedani pa so že novi protesti. V petek naj bi se protestniki zbrali na Vrhniki in v Lenartu, v soboto pa tudi v Ljubljani. Protesti proti migrantskim centrom se ne odvijajo v centrih večj
<zdobbie> "Vrhniški domorodci"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobbie> a to so od mostiscarjev bratje?
<CrazyLemon> native ppl :D
<zdobbie> avtohtoni Vrhn'can
<yang> Slovenci itak nic ne bi imel ne tovarn, ne deponij, ne avtocest, ne beguncev ...
<skyx> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35585087
<Pepelka> Fake girlfriend, revisited - BBC News
<Pepelka> »It's been three years since I hired a fake online girlfriend - and it's now becoming an industry.«
<idioterna> tako mam js
<idioterna> da sm druzbeno sprejemljiv
<idioterna> k anny pride loh http://24kul.si/kristjanofobija-kdaj-bomo-ukinili-kontroverzni-7-clen-slovenske-ustave-in-zaljivo-diskriminacijo-verujocih-drzavljanov en pejstne
<Pepelka> Kristjanofobija – Kdaj bomo ukinili kontroverzni 7. člen ustave in žaljivo diskriminacijo verujočih državljanov! | 24KUL.si
<Pepelka> »Slovenska ustava je ena izmed najbolj negativno nastrojenih ustav na svetu. Poleg 55. člena, s katerim kot edina na svetu po za lase privlečeni interpretaciji ustavnega sodišča v ustavi uzakonja "pravico do uboja nerojene punčke in fantka, imamo v Slovenski…«
<idioterna> da bo vidla komu je dala krila.
<dretnx> Kaj mislite, a bo node.js v prihodnosti odžrl večji del python in ruby developerjev? ECMAscript standard namreč prinaša številne novosti in izboljšave v JavaScript
<dretnx> tole me spominja mal na python:   https://www.npmjs.com/package/express-decorators
<Pepelka> express-decorators
<Pepelka> »ES2015 decorators for express«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: you are awaited
<zdobbie> ... NOT
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'ma take a insurgency break
<CrazyLemon> </rhyme>
<CrazyLemon> vsaj dokler ne pride nov monitor
<CrazyLemon> an*
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neYZ_ZRd07w
<Pepelka> Forget Dating Apps, Try EternaKitty - CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Face it, ladies—you'll never meet Mr. Right, so why not settle for a cat that will live as long as you? More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is t...«
<CrazyLemon> wat now
<CrazyLemon> ocitno tkip ni najboljsa moznost za wifi
<CrazyLemon> hmm.. zakaj mi wifi ne uporablja 'n' mode
<CrazyLemon> piše samo 802.11abg
<CrazyLemon> ahh..too old
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<zdobbie> yesyouare
<yang> CrazyLemon: abg, se ni po n standardu
<skyx> kako pa pogledas katere standarde podpira?
<zdobbie> na skatli pise
<yang> iwconfig morda
<CrazyLemon> iwconfig ti izpise
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj se ni po n standardu?
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<CrazyLemon> spacex launch danes ane?
<yang> CrazyLemon: mislim iwconfig mislim da ti izpise tudi standarde ?
<CrazyLemon> yang izpise ti kaj ti podpira kartica/router
<yang> root@trisquel:/home/yang# iwconfig wlan0
<yang> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn
<CrazyLemon> no vidis..ocitno ti kartica ne podpira a-ja ali pa nimas v nastavitvah routerja podporo za a
<yang> ja
<yang> a mislim da je pri teh najnovejsih routerjih
<yang> a oz ac
<CrazyLemon> nope..a != ac
<CrazyLemon> a je oldest..ac je newest oziroma je zdaj Å¡e en drug
<yang> aha
<CrazyLemon> ac je pa 5.0 ghz
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-25
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=USD2QsP-Rzw
<Pepelka> Glass-Steagall | Bernie 2016 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Wall Street showers Washington with contributions, so they answer to Wall Street. Only one candidate is fully funded by you: Bernie Sanders. ----- ★ Join the...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVlhMGQgDkY
<Pepelka> Atlas, The Next Generation - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A new version of Atlas, designed to operate outdoors and inside buildings. It is specialized for mobile manipulation. It is electrically powered and hydrauli...«
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> old
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> 08:55<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVlhMGQgDkY
<idioterna> 09:33<idioterna> old
<Pepelka> Atlas, The Next Generation - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A new version of Atlas, designed to operate outdoors and inside buildings. It is specialized for mobile manipulation. It is electrically powered and hydrauli...«
<CrazyLemon> js ne vidim tvojega old replyja :o
<idioterna> ja to je privat blo
<CrazyLemon> aja :D
<CrazyLemon> na tem edigital.si se pa cene dnevno spreminjajo :D
<CrazyLemon> pogledam enkrat je cena X, pogledam drugič je cena X + 0.6€
<CrazyLemon> pogledam tretjič je cena X-1€
<zdobbie> .vreme Ljubljana
<zdobbie> yello
<zdobbie> ping
<zdobbie> node.js eh
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 6.6°C @25.02.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 80% severovzhodnik 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:53:19, Kulminacija: 11:19:44, Sončni zahod: 16:46:08
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 52min 49s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Linux Users Say They’re ‘Unable to Join’ Calls on Skype  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/uENMp3VysIo/skype-for-linux-group-calls-need-to-update-issue
<pitastrudl> skype za linux je res polomija največja haha
<upd> why
<upd> lep res ravno ni
<upd> ampak kaj je lepega na linux v primerjavi z win
<jabuk> http://www.gifbin.com/bin/20048442yu.gif
<upd> :P
<pitastrudl> pa sej me ne zanima lepota
<pitastrudl> sam k ne dela kokr bi mogu
<pitastrudl> nevem zakaj more bit razdeljen na tri dele
<pitastrudl> kakšne zadeve sploh nemors uporablat
<pitastrudl> ko se call konca mors nevem kaj vse klikat da prides do chata
<pitastrudl> pa take
<pitastrudl> krneki
<upd> pa sej lohk združiš
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo skype če obstaja hangouts
<upd> !g .kr domain
<Pepelka> .kr - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.kr
<CrazyLemon> korea
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  ker skype video quality je najbolš kokr sm stestiru
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Watch LibreOffice Running off an Ubuntu Phone (Video)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/I7hiv-0ynIU/ubuntu-convergence-x11-apps-video-demo
<msev-> ke se že splača rpi2 kupt
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- na internetih
<msev-> zj sm ekstra zmeden
<msev-> al bi Å¡u na orange-pi
<CrazyLemon> as usual torej
<msev-> jap res je
<msev-> :D
<msev-> al bi počakov na pine64
<msev-> al bi probov s pi zero
<msev-> :D
<yang> jst sem ze fundal pine64
<yang> drgac pa ti kar kupi rpi 2 k mas podporo rpi skupnosti
<pitastrudl> doooo iiiiiiiit
<matjaz> hahaha
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8kRdM7dbJE&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Not Safe with Nikki Glaser - Aural Sex w/ Kyle Kinane, Jake Jace & Luna Star [mature content] - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Two porn stars, Jake Jace and Luna Star, receive lines from Nikki and Kyle Kinane in the middle of their big scene. Watch full episodes of Not Safe with Nikk...«
<matjaz> warning, NSFW
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaGp5_Sfbss https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Co1Iptd4p4
<Pepelka> 'The True Cost' - Official Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Rent or own the film today! Visit http://truecostmovie.com for more details. Available on DVD, Blu-Ray, iTunes, Amazon, or VHX. Available on iTunes: http://a...«
<CrazyLemon> tale izenacena cena pri big bangu je pretty kul :D
<CrazyLemon> prek interneta preveriš če imajo robo in če je na zalogi v tvojem kraju
<CrazyLemon> greš na enaa ali mimovrste in najdeš enak izdelek bl poceni
<CrazyLemon> in success..
<CrazyLemon> prevzameš takoj po enaki ceni
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Scott Bouvier: Nautilus 3.20 To Ship With More Icon Zoom Size Options  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Kj3LtBPA6qw/nautilus-3-20-zoom-level-options
<CrazyLemon> barve mi delujejo nekam washed out
<CrazyLemon> :/
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  a si led monitor kupu
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  a to na bigbangu al kaj si naredu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl led ja
<CrazyLemon> v bigbangu ja
<zdobbie> so ice cold
<CrazyLemon> 9300k
<pitastrudl> ok
<pitastrudl> ja k sm js dubu led je blo isto
<pitastrudl> se mi je zdel sprano
<CrazyLemon> so this is the future?
<CrazyLemon> damn man
<pitastrudl> sm se navadu pol
<pitastrudl> jbg
<zdobbie> a se je pol stalil?
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/ajZojAwfEbs
<Pepelka> Gravitational Waves Hit The Late Show - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Brian Greene stops by to demonstrate an exciting new scientific discovery. Subscribe To "The Late Show" Channel HERE: http://bit.ly/ColbertYouTube For more c...«
<zdobbie> http://www.delo.si/mnenja/komentarji/prihaja-tisti-cas.html
<Pepelka> Prihaja tisti čas
<Pepelka> »Tole postaja strašljivo. Prihaja čas, ki se ga bomo nekoč sramovali.«
<netkat> dz0ny:D Is God Bugs Bunny?
<CrazyLemon> ok..mogoče ni tako zelo washed out in general
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: you are summoned
<CrazyLemon> border sm mislu da je čist črn
<CrazyLemon> pa očitno ni
<CrazyLemon> ampak grayish
<CrazyLemon> ker ko gledam slike zgledajo kr kul
<idioterna> prit, tell outpost je :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja..mam zalaufan steam
<CrazyLemon> samo da najdem način kako zamenjat barve borderjev
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kaj čakaš
<zdobbie> na fasisticne overlorde
<idioterna> jsm ze not
<zdobbie> wat een pioneer
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kod pa si ti??
<zdobbie> SANDSTORM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esMnme69t2M
<Pepelka> Toy Trumpet Virtuoso (Official Version) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »The official Sandstorm toy trumpet video, now in full color! Check out my band http://www.huntertones.com Visit my website http://chrisottmusic.net Follow me...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'm back
<CrazyLemon> en mrtu pixel mam!!
<CrazyLemon> koliko mrtvih pixlov moraš met za uveljavljanje garancije?
<idioterna> en iso standard je
<CrazyLemon> se mi zdi 5 na milijon al neki takega
<CrazyLemon> !g phillips dead pixel warranty
<Pepelka> Philips Flat Panel Monitor Pixel Defect Policy https://www.aquilatech.co.nz/pdf/philipspixelpolicy.pdf
<CrazyLemon> philips!
<CrazyLemon> !g philips dead pixel warranty
<Pepelka> Philips Flat Panel Monitor Pixel Defect Policy https://www.aquilatech.co.nz/pdf/philipspixelpolicy.pdf
<idioterna> kdo je ta filip
<CrazyLemon> ma en mudel
<idioterna> nudel?
<pitastrudl> nudl
<CrazyLemon> !g dead pixel iso
<Pepelka> ISO 13406-2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_13406-2
<yang> http://jp.si/RMS-2.JPG
<idioterna> ta je zate yang
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xlt1/v/t1.0-9/12742364_740636332740212_2230702221794426734_n.jpg?oh=624227ae104a9270905e50660d10646d&oe=5769C1DB
<idioterna> loh das boratu al kva je ze
<CrazyLemon> bratu?
<idioterna> ja ne un nek pjevac
<idioterna> k je yangu ful usec
<jabuk> M 2.6 > 46.km  Z od IZOLE @25/02/2016 21:55:38  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.58+N,+13.08+E
<yang> ni ga blo dans
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu 16.04 Beta 1 Is Now Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/uUn1pBJv9k4/ubuntu-16-04-beta-1-download-flavors
<CrazyLemon> yay..beta
<pitastrudl> https://youtu.be/JQS5seoqd7Y
<Pepelka> Document One - Run The Block - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Funky track from Document One, out now on Technique Recordings! Support on Beatport: http://bit.ly/DocOneTech128 Support on iTunes: http://smarturl.it/TECH12...«
<dz0ny> https://ci.popcorntime.sh/job/Popcorn-Time-Desktop/ :shocked:
<Pepelka> Popcorn-Time-Desktop [Jenkins]
<pitastrudl> oyvey
<dz0ny> https://blog.popcorntime.sh/official-statement/
<Pepelka> We are officially back
<Pepelka> »Hi Internet, You've noticed we recently pushed an update Hail Hydra for Popcorn Time. This marks the episode 3 of the Popcorn Time adventures (previously on "Popcorn Time adventures".) Questions and worries have spread on the web and in the comments, an explanation is long overdue. Who are we? We're«
<matjaz> error: could not rename /var/lib/pacman/sync/community.db.part to /var/lib/pacman/sync/community.db (No space left on device)
<matjaz> omg
<matjaz> se bomo jutri s tem ubadal
<matjaz> ln
<CrazyLemon> df -h
<pitastrudl> df -ht
<pitastrudl> ej zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny popcorn.sh ?
<CrazyLemon> its fake
<pitastrudl> ^
<pitastrudl> fake as your titties
<dz0ny> well thats debatable :)
<dz0ny> we will see
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> good game
<pitastrudl> huehue
<CrazyLemon> amm
<pitastrudl> a maš rad krompir
<CrazyLemon> tudi..zanima me a so povsod take obupne strani kot je facebook in podobni kjer je cca. 30% prostora zasedenega
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa prazno
<CrazyLemon> tist full hd world looks weird
<pitastrudl> i dont know what you mean
<pitastrudl> misliš kot facebook ki ima vse na sredini
<pitastrudl> okoli pa nič
<CrazyLemon> ja
<pitastrudl> pomoje je standard
<pitastrudl> mogoče ker folk sklepa da ljudje imajo tudi še vedno 4:3 ekrane
<pitastrudl> in če bi delu čisto za 16:9 layout bi blo mogoče vse manjše na 4:3?
<pitastrudl> nebi vedu
<pitastrudl> sklepam iz nevednosti
<pitastrudl> halp
<CrazyLemon> sj ne rabiš delat za 4:3 layout ali za 16:9 ali 16:10
<CrazyLemon> delaš tko da je cca. 70-80% zasedenga prostora
<pitastrudl> mogoče da poskrbijo da je fokus na sredini?
<CrazyLemon> drugo pa prazno
<pitastrudl> ker pač tunnel vision in da lahko samo skrollaš
<pitastrudl> ti ni treba uči premikat levo desno
<pitastrudl> pomoje se potem uči ne utrudijo tako hitro
<pitastrudl> ker gledaš samo gor dol nekako, se ne premikaš preveč levo desno
<CrazyLemon> tole je men obup no https://i.imgur.com/PpUWhnK.png
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> še ubuntu.si/forum ima boljše :p
<pitastrudl> js mam Å¡e kdo je onfline na desni
<pitastrudl> folk ki je online*
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si pa je sploh profi
<pitastrudl> drgač pa ja
<CrazyLemon> narejeno kot se spodobi :
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> sam na fbju maš skos en stream contenta
<pitastrudl> na ubuntu.si maš en content
<pitastrudl> fb sam skrollaš
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<CrazyLemon> pol bi mogli delat samo 10" zaslone..v razmerju 4:2 pa je
<CrazyLemon> imaš poln zaslon..itak ne rabiš več ker sam skrolaš :D
<pitastrudl> haha
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-26
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 0.3°C @25.02.2016 23:50 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:50:17, Kulminacija: 11:17:34, Sončni zahod: 16:44:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 54min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme pasja ravan
<jabuk> ARSO: Pasja ravan (1020m): 0.3°C @25.02.2016 23:50 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:50:17, Kulminacija: 11:17:34, Sončni zahod: 16:44:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 54min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> .vreme polhov gradec
<jabuk> ARSO: Katarina nad Ljubljano (660m): 2°C @25.02.2016 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98%   oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:49:54, Kulminacija: 11:17:14, Sončni zahod: 16:44:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 54min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> nema vetra
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/Jokes/comments/47kx6t/a_teenage_girl_was_being_intimate_with_her/
<Pepelka> A teenage girl was being intimate with her boyfriend : Jokes
<Pepelka> »At her parents house. Her father after being woken by the noises goes upstairs to check it out, and walks in on them. "Dad!" she exclaimed in a...«
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/bathtype/status/702195255869837313
<Pepelka> Dan Leech auf Twitter: "Apple wrapped a span around the word “click” to apply more generous letter spacing, so it doesn’t look like “dick.” https://t.co/oiVj3KV5xJ"
<dz0ny> .aptf libc-start.c
<zdobersek> nope
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/rubio-in-cruz-skupaj-nad-trumpa-danes-bi-na-manhattnu-prodajal-ure-ce-ne-bi-nasledil-200-milijonov-dolarjev.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Rubio in Cruz skupaj nad Trumpa: Danes bi na Manhattnu prodajal ure, če ne bi nasledil 200 milijonov dolarjev!
<Pepelka> »Marco Rubio in Ted Cruz se zavedata, da jima teče voda v grlo, zato sta se na soočenju v Houstonu prvič družno spravila na vodilnega republikanskega predsedniškega kandidata Trumpa. Do zdaj so njegovi protikandidati obtoževali drug drugega, Trump pa je nabiral prednost.«
<idioterna> ja, ta je kul, k se otroc miljonarjov med sabo dajejo
<idioterna> kdo je manj casha stran vrgu
<zdobersek> and Shillary be like, "I'm still cashing in boys!"
<CrazyLemon> .gif throwing singles
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/12E54aKQeLOrAY/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> .gif make it rain
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/KJg6Znn4V1Jcs/giphy.gif
<zdobersek> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://design.google.com/resizer/
<Pepelka> Resizer - Google Design
<Pepelka> »An interactive viewer to see and test how digital products respond to material design breakpoints across desktop, mobile and tablet.«
<yang> Po radiu pravijo, da Trump vodi v vecini zveznih drzav
<idioterna> he does
<idioterna> ampak ma 20% of the voters, kokr je retarded konzervativcov v ameriki
<idioterna> isto kot pr nas really
<idioterna> problem je da od ostalih 80% jih pogosto ogromen del ne gre volit
<idioterna> isto kot pr nas
<idioterna> you're one of them.
<yang> Spet bo v "Zvezde so rojene" pisalo "Melanija je predsednikoa zena"
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> cruz bo reku trumpu "what about you, your wife is a commie"
<yang> Your wife isn't American
<idioterna> no sej tut cruz ni american
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne?!? če je bil v Santa barbari!
<yang> Za predsednika moras biti rojen American, recimo Å varci ni mogu kandidirat za predsednika
<idioterna> ja, kar je bullshit
<idioterna> ampak tko je
<idioterna> pol pa nenadoma rata problem
<idioterna> ko je obama rojen na havajih
<idioterna> pa trump rece da ni
<idioterna> in mu folk kr verjame
<yang> Ma govoril so da je v Afriki rojen tud
<yang> pa da je premal crn
<speed-> slovenka bo prva dama
<speed-> a ni to fajn :p
<idioterna> ne bo prva dama no
<yang> Pomoje za crnim predsednikom, pride zenska, se pravi Hillary, razen ce folk noce spet Clintonov met na oblasti
<speed-> ma ta butec bo zmagal
<speed-> dovol je smotan :D
<yang> Ampak pr Americanih je vecinoma tko, bogati voljo republikance, revni pa demokrate vecinoma
<idioterna> speed-: dvomim
<idioterna> speed-: velik ljudi bo slo volt proti njemu
<idioterna> tut ce bo hillary
<idioterna> k je prakticno noben ne mara
<zdobbie> ce bo naproti Hillary, bo nek competition
<speed-> bomo vidli
<yang> Vote for Klingons
<zdobbie> ce bo nasprot Bernie, bojo mel pa demokrati a field day
<CrazyLemon> ce ...
<yang> Treba je gledat kok budgeta imajo, Hilary in Trump ga imata bistveno vec kot en Bernie
<yang> Se pravi se veliko vec o njih pise in govori
<zdobbie> s tem budgetom Bernie vodi v popular voteu po treh stateih
<zdobbie> in v dveh mescih je prisu vzporedno s Shillyjem na nacionalni ravni, zapru 20 tock razlike
<zdobbie> kampanjo mu pa financirajo volilci, ne Wall St. al pa lastno bogastvo
<zdobbie> to je njegov feature
<idioterna> yang: ti bi prov rad da se nadaljuje status quo k se skos prtozujes nad njim
<idioterna> yang: a si ti kdaj vidu kaj bernie prav o NSA
<yang> sej ne pravim, da ne bi bilo dobro da je izvoljen, sam kaksne so dejanske sanse, napram ostalim
<idioterna> bolj ko se potrudis, vecje so
<yang> ja pledgaj ga magar hehe
<idioterna> bernie ne bo "zmagal", ljudje ga lahko izvolijo
<idioterna> ne smes
<zdobbie> napram Hillary ma boljse sanse proti biolkeremu idiotu z desne
<idioterna> ce nisi american ne mores donirat
<yang> niti preko paypala ?
<idioterna> ti mora vrnit
<idioterna> ja ne
<idioterna> zakon je tak
<idioterna> da ne smejo spremejmat donacij od ljudi ki niso ameriski drzavljani
<idioterna> lahko pa od ameriskih korporacij, tko da
<idioterna> ce ustanovis firmo v ZDA
<idioterna> mu pa loh das.
<idioterna> sam
<yang> aja no sej to ni slab zakon, drgac bi arabci pa kitajci za dolocene kandidate doniral
<idioterna> on ne sprejema dnarja od korporacij
<idioterna> tko da tough
<idioterna> bernie se zavzema za javno financiranje kampanj
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/raznospolni-pari-lahko-zakonsko-zvezo-sklenejo-tudi-drugje-ne-le-na-upravni-enoti/386791
<Pepelka> Raznospolni pari lahko zakonsko zvezo sklenejo tudi drugje, ne le na upravni enoti :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Ustavno sodišče je presodilo, da je člen zakona o registraciji istospolne partnerske skupnosti, ki določa, da se ta postopek lahko opravi izključno v uradnih prostorih upravne enote, v neskladju z ...«
<idioterna> upam da bo anny placala
<idioterna> referendume pa
<idioterna> razveljavitev vsacga clena vsacga zakona
<idioterna> k je protiustaven
<idioterna> ker je bla proti cist enostavni spremembi
<idioterna> butara.
<yang> no kle se vidi
<yang> da je lahko pescica posameznikov proti volji ljudstva, zatorej zakaj sploh imeti referendume ?
<yang> ce jih itak razveljavijo
<CrazyLemon> jah sej..js tudi ne stekam take protiustavne referendume
<CrazyLemon> pescica, ki zahteva take referendume naj tudi plača vse stroške
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://mihamazzini.com/blog/sl/status-komplicirano-je/
<Pepelka> Status: komplicirano je. – Miha Mazzini
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lool :D
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 9.km  V od BIZELJSKEGA @26/02/2016 12:21:58  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.99+N,+15.81+E
<CrazyLemon> spomnim se te češplje in njenih intervjujev
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> Enega, skoraj odraslega sina, že imam. Z možem upava, da naju Bog blagoslovi še s kakšnim.
<yang> Bo treba vec seksat
<idioterna> zakaj
<idioterna> sej bog oplodi kr tko
<idioterna> medtem k spis
<dz0ny> zdej je post
<idioterna> yang: a ti bi kr dovolu
<idioterna> da na referendumu vecina rece
<idioterna> da morjo cigani nosit radijske ovratnce
<idioterna> in pol to nardimo?
<yang> ja voljo ljudstva se mora upostevat
<idioterna> aha se prav
<idioterna> dejmo kr tle glasovat
<idioterna> kdo je za to da yang odide s tega kanala?
<idioterna> o/
<yang> tezko bos kle vecino dobu, k jih je polovica idle
<idioterna> sej ne rabm vecine
<idioterna> sam vecino tistih k glasujejo
<idioterna> pa kdo je proti bom vprasu ob 4h zjutri
<idioterna> da bo fer
<yang> no v glavnem jst na referendume ne bom vec hodil
<yang> ce jih tko vztrajno razveljavljajo
<idioterna> ti dejansko verjames
<idioterna> da ce ljudstvo rece da moras v zapor
<idioterna> potem moras v zapor?
<yang> ja zakaj pa potem imamo sploh referendume ?
<yang> ce se jih ne uposteva
<idioterna> ja zihr ne zato da se lahko vecina odloci kako bo manjsini kratila pravice
<idioterna> zakaj so pa prepovedal referendum o policijskih pooblastilih za vojsko?
<idioterna> to bi dejansko bil smiseln
<idioterna> ker ne bi nikomur kratil nobene pravice
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/davidkos509/status/703183087291621376
<Pepelka> David Kos auf Twitter: "Minister Dusan Mramor napoveduje davcno prestrukturiranje. Kot pravi, je sicer skupna davcna obremenitev v SLO pod povprecjem EU.@SiolNEWS"
<idioterna> seveda je pod povprecjem eu ce so vsi na minimalcih
<idioterna> vkljucno z yangom
<dz0ny> novi davki na dobicek podjetij in nov davek za vse oblike dela
<idioterna> kul
<idioterna> ker to kar je zdej je kr fucked up
<dz0ny> Mramor: letno moramo primanjkljaj zmanjšati za 220 mio. do 2020. Ne moremo zmanjševati davkov in zmanjševati primanjkljaja.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2016/02/mramor_mini_davcna_reforma.aspx
<Pepelka> Minister Dušan Mramor z novim predlogom mini davčne reforme | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Potem ko je finančno ministrstvo konec lanskega leta zaradi nasprotovanja javnosti umaknilo predlog nekaterih davčnih sprememb, je zdaj pripravilo novega.«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl a veš ko si govoril o facebooku in scrollanju? pejt na google+ pa boš vidu kaj je proper page :D
<CrazyLemon> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/YBl66SX0Xfr4u2s_MLY6j242CXJ4cYkgHUA7fIlSPuwCsmgaIjb2vKbWbIjat18dPZqpxA=w1920-h1080-rw-no
<pitastrudl> no pls
<pitastrudl> google+ je ceu clusterfuck
<pitastrudl> nc ni urejen
<pitastrudl> vse je povsod
<pitastrudl> sploh nevem kako je order
<pitastrudl> kill me now please
<zdobbie> .kill pitastrudl
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl v katerem smislu ni nič urejeno
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: What Five Terminal Commands Should Ever Linux User Know?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sgamB8vXnL8/102179
<msev-> Kera je ze una stran k ste rpije kupval na velko
<CrazyLemon> ic-elektronika
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<CrazyLemon> !g ic elektronika
<Pepelka> IC ELEKTRONIKA - http://www.ic-elect.si/
<msev-> Aja tm sm tut js gledov ja
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon nevem kje je najstarejši post in kako prideš potem do najnovejšega
<pitastrudl> vse je povsod
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XM8aBESf8EI
<Pepelka> How to fix a round cage - YouTube
<Pepelka> »All round cages suck for all birds! We rescue parrots, and this cage was one that Jojo came in. Pebble supervises! You can find us, and donate to the parrots...«
<zdobbie> na 1:00 zacne
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ti bereš od zgoraj navzdol..kaj je najnovejše/starejše pa ti je vseeno :D
<CrazyLemon> lol @ parrot
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/uros_m/status/703208987215454208
<pitastrudl> vglavnem neumno je CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> :D
<Pepelka> Uroš Miklavčič auf Twitter: "Dobra novica! #GeekMeet v4.0 bo 15. marca ob 18.30 v @PoligonSI. Gledali bomo Applov event. Podrobnosti sledijo."
<CrazyLemon> ker geek meet..gledanje apple streama
<pitastrudl> ultrag33k
<msev-> Lol
<zdobbie> lol
<pitastrudl> l0l
<msev-> Pol mormo mi gledat ksno Shuttleworthovo predavanje :)
<CrazyLemon> shuttleworth > apple
<CrazyLemon> !g shuttleworth foundation
<Pepelka> The Shuttleworth Foundation Home https://www.shuttleworthfoundation.org/
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim so podprli kar nekaj slovenskih projektov
<CrazyLemon> tudi podcrto.si
<msev-> Kewl
<msev-> Pol ga mormo pa povabt
<CrazyLemon> kam?
<msev-> Na geek meet
<CrazyLemon> na burek?
<msev-> Na kransko klobaso
<CrazyLemon> perverznež..vemo da si iz kranja!
<msev-> Ka pa ves kaj ma Shuttleworth rd
<msev-> Hahaha
<dz0ny> applegeek
<msev-> Drgac je pa od firme Košaki najboljsa kranjska klobasa ce boste kj jedl, to j lih zj za pozim
<CrazyLemon> pozim?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 10.1°C @26.02.2016 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 43% vzhodnik 2.8 m/s (10.1 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:51:36, Kulminacija: 11:19:34, Sončni zahod: 16:47:33
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 55min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> msev-: lol, #random
<zdobbie> jst sem podpru podcrto.si!
<msev-> Hehe. Crazylemon ja tm pr vs zgleda no zime
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no you didnt!
<zdobbie> sem, sem
<CrazyLemon> pokaži badge "I support podcrto.si"!
<zdobbie> ne obstaja
<zdobbie> ga nima niti g. Astronavt
<msev-> Evo dons bom pa Mythbusterja gledov top oddaja
<msev-> Si lowdam stare sezone
<CrazyLemon> a tak si ti..kradeš a?!?!
<msev-> Ja to je ta slovenska mentaliteta aves, prevlada
<speed-> balkanska !
<msev-> Zle sm bil zadne tri leta za pusta pirat. It fits!
<dz0ny> https://www.tindie.com/products/OSHChip/oshchip-v10/
<Pepelka> OSHChip V1.0 from OSHChip on Tindie
<Pepelka> »Tiny 32 bit ARM Cortex-M0 processor with Bluetooth Low Energy Radio in a 16 pin DIP package«
<dz0ny> esb je zanimiv tech
<CrazyLemon> maybe you want it to fit!
<msev-> Dis too advanced joke
<msev-> Dzony a esp8266 modulcke ze mas
<msev-> To je hottest thing in iot
<matjaz> tko mal placa mam na /, da kompjuter noče bootat
<matjaz> fzn friday ahead
<matjaz> fun*
<CrazyLemon> mount it; delete shit; unmount and have fun!
<matjaz> thats the plan
<matjaz> but first, food
<CrazyLemon> lol..
 * CrazyLemon prebral 'blood'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> hocs rect da gres insurgency
<pitastrudl> haha
<skyx> :)
<matjaz> fak
<matjaz> 2173 paketov
<matjaz> clean install it is
<yang> 2173 paketov pri svezi instalaciji ubuntuja ?
<yang> a ne mores nardit instalacije z manj paketi
<matjaz> ne ne
<matjaz> 2 leti staro
<matjaz> skoraj 2 leti
<yang> dpkg -l |wc -l
<yang> 3169
<matjaz> wut, še 1000 več kot moj zabasan /
<yang> to mam tut na starejsi verziji
<netkat> the more the merrier;)
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l means nothing
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l | grep ii | wc -l
<CrazyLemon> mean smth
<matjaz> pacman -Qq | wc -l je prav
<matjaz> :)
<CrazyLemon> /topic
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> :D
<netkat> pacgraph za umetniski odtis
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<zdobbie> yaysus https://twitter.com/FredericJacobs/status/694235802100961281?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
<Pepelka> Frederic Jacobs auf Twitter: ""Ian Murdoch did kill himself, but he was more of an open source supporter. Free software didn't kill anyone." ~Stallman going too far ..."
<CrazyLemon> yang ..tvoj hero ^
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t667674
<Pepelka> Ameriško obrambno ministrstvo najelo CMU za spodkopavanje Tora @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Dobili smo uradno potrditev lanskih bojazni razvijalcev Tora, da je ameriška zvezna vlada leta 2014 najela Carneige Mellon University (CMU) oziroma njihov Software Engineering Institute (SEI) za raziskave, kako v omrežju Tor kljub želeni anonimnosti razkriti identiteto uporabnikov. Te obtožbe je lani novembra izrekel vodja projekta Tor Roger Dingledine na podlagi podatkov iz sojenja upravljavcem strani Silk Road 2.0. Lani epiloga ni bilo,...«
<yang> CrazyLemon: a kej narobe pise ?
<yang> cist objektivno je povedu, tko kt za Steva Jobsa
<yang> pac ni mu vsec da ima Debian se non-free pa contrib poole
<zdobbie> idioterna: a tisto glasovanje se poteka?
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> zdobbie: kero?
<zdobbie> idioterna: ce je loh yang na kanalu
<CrazyLemon> včasih ko berem yanga je kot da berem trumpa
<idioterna> zdobbie: glasovanje traja dokler se ne odlocmo da ga vrzemo vn
<CrazyLemon> wth no.. crazylemon taken on twitch, crazymelon prav tako
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga naj uporabim ?!?!?!
<zdobbie> u streaming?
<CrazyLemon> you know me..i'm commenting
<CrazyLemon> but anyway..gre kdo DoI?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: mi mamo ordinary surge
<matjaz> CrazyWatermelon
<matjaz> CrazyGrapefruit
<matjaz> CrazyOrange
<matjaz> maš še lufta
<pitastrudl> NoraLimona?
<pitastrudl> NoraMelona
<pitastrudl> :-D
<yang> Heh glih berem, da so 3 nadstropja v neboticniku stanovanjska
<yang> A kdo koga pozna k tam zivi ?
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/gIWgWsh.jpg
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNwWUkRZs8M
<Pepelka> Who runs the world? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Skidmark the street performer tells you how it really is.. . life https://www.facebook.com/pages/Skidmark/119764804728262?fref=ts«
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-27
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči se bo v večjem delu države prehodno delno razjasnilo. V jutranjih urah se bo od jugozahoda postopoma ponovno pooblačilo. Jutranje temperature bodo od -5 do 0, na Primorskem do okoli 5 stopinj C.
<jabuk>  
<jabuk> Jutri bo večinoma oblačno, predvsem v zahodnih krajih bodo občasno rahle padavine. Na začetku bo ponekod na Notranjskem snežilo do nižin, nato se bo meja sneženja dvigala. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 2 do 7, na Primorskem do 11 stopinj C.
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km JZ od BELJAKA (VILLACH, AVSTRIJA) @27/02/2016 05:29:46  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.61+N,+13.82+E
<zdobbie> what the fuck http://imgur.com/a/wHWme
<Pepelka> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<pitastrudl> magic
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/12495228_988813547834190_8992542243875721370_n.jpg?oh=bb7144c6f4a504be8a44bf0ea5396e53&oe=5764B27E
<pitastrudl> haha
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/heavenrants/status/703264388124446720
<Pepelka> Heben Nigatu auf Twitter: "IM SCREAMING 💀💀💀💀💀💀💀💀 https://t.co/j5fxAn0bUX"
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/DavidGMcAfee/status/703426390540955648
<Pepelka> David G. McAfee auf Twitter: "Do you love protesting but hate actually making a difference in the world? Become a vocal conspiracy theorist today! https://t.co/pDhc1H2Chy"
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Disable Automatic Updates On Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/DnzaZe_qp3Q/how-to-disable-automatic-update-ubuntu
<skyx> lp
<dretnx> Je možno v Ubuntu za ozadje dat neko 3d animirano sceno namesto statične slike?
<dretnx> recimo planet, ki se suče okoli svoje osi
<CrazyLemon> dretnx 3d ne..obstajajo pa 'aktivna' ozadja
<CrazyLemon> neki sm opisal na forumu
<CrazyLemon> samo se ne spomnim več kaj za ena zadeva je bila
<CrazyLemon> moment
<CrazyLemon> !g ubuntu.si slidewall
<Pepelka> Slidewall — Ubuntu Apps Directory https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/slidewall/
<CrazyLemon> dretnx http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/use-wallpaper-clocks-live-earth.html
<Pepelka> Use Wallpaper Clocks, Live Earth Wallpaper In Ubuntu With Slidewall ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog
<CrazyLemon> maš spodaj primer za live earth wallpaper
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu ti zamenja wallpaper na X s/m/h
<dretnx> tole sem našel:  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/easiest-way-to-set-animated-wallpaper-on-ubuntu-desktop/
<Pepelka> Easiest Way to Set Animated Wallpaper on Ubuntu Desktop | UbuntuHandbook
<Pepelka> »There's a simple tool to replace your boring default wallpaper with a completely animated wallpaper. It's Android style live wallpaper«
<dretnx> bom videl če se da da bi sam napisal opengl programcek za ozadje
<CrazyLemon> dretnx sj veš da bo to kr cpu hungry ane :)
<zdobbie> srecnez nima APUja?
<dretnx> ne, mam intel
<CrazyLemon> oy vey
<zdobbie> eyy
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrvxrQqODko
<Pepelka> Omloop het Nieuwsblad - YouTube
<zdobbie> me irl http://imgur.com/MLtZELT
<Pepelka> Hillary Clinton came to Octane Coffee and the best part was this dude studying who could not give less fucks. - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie liege - bastogne - liege?
<zdobbie> ne, Omloop
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meh
<zdobbie> LBL je aprila
<CrazyLemon> LBL pa paris roubaix me sam zanimajo od klasik..drugo mi je meh :)
<zdobbie> oh boy
<zdobbie> more classics for us
<matjaz> 517 packages
<matjaz> we back, so fresh, so clean
<matjaz> .yt kiše jesenje
<jabuk> Prljavo Kazaliste - Kise jesenje 1993 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gmobt2sqYrg
<matjaz> O-O-O-O-O
<CrazyLemon> en dan si rabu za zbrisat stuff?!?
<CrazyLemon> you slow boy
<matjaz> ja, clean install, pa 12 ur Å¡ihta + 7 ur spanja
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> torej 19h si rabu..c c c
<CrazyLemon> :p
<matjaz> pa Å¡e fakin pozabu sem, da je treba sekundarni encrypted disk fuknt v crypttab
<matjaz> in se je zavleklo
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/HilaryMarcoBernie.png
<yang> hehe
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf2g4TbUJN8
<Pepelka> Bora Djordjevic o pederima, paradi, Evropi - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Gostujući u emisji Pink televizije "Pink Target" poznati roker Bora Djordjević izneo svoj stav o homoseksualcima, organizovanju parada, Evropi i porjeklu,ali...«
<idioterna> bora je kreten
<yang> zakaj a ker ne mara pedrov ?
<yang> al sodis iz njegove muzike ?
<idioterna> ker poziva k nestrpnosti in nasilju
<idioterna> ne sam na podlagi spolne orientacije, tut zlo rad je hujskal med balkanskimi vojnami
<idioterna> nece tako lako da prodze, ja dobro pamtim njegove reci
<yang> sej se lahk v San Francisco preselis
<idioterna> nej se kr on v rusijo
<yang> Mensezdi da je tut prov glede Slovencev povedal, da smo bli Dunajski kocijazi, nevem zakaj se eni Slovenci zarad tega pocutijo zdaj uzaljeni
<yang> Mislim, da je tudi Cankar dost o temu pisal
<yang> Ceprav se je sam nad to izjavo kasneje opravicil, ker je bil nekaj casa person non-grata pa ni mogel koncertirat
<idioterna> ja verjetno so uzaljeni zato k niso dunajski kocijazi
<idioterna> js se tut ne spomnem da bi kdaj kleceplazil pred avstrijo kot kak yang
<yang> Zato k ti rajs v Kvarner hodis na pocitnice
<idioterna> ne vem sicer po cem to sklepas
<yang> po tvojih videih
<idioterna> weird, zgleda jih nisi se velik vidu
<idioterna> v kvarnerju prezivim 2 tedna na leto, kar je skoraj pol manj kot v avstriji
<idioterna> ampak definitivno je poleti tam bolj prijetno
<yang> men se ne zdi
<idioterna> ja k hodis tja k vsi ostali
<idioterna> pa si sred guzve
<yang> a v Umag mislis ?
<idioterna> pojma nimam kam gres
<idioterna> js grem s kolesom po otokih, pa morm priznat da je kr prazno
<yang> Nisem bil ze od 2007 na Hrvaskem
<yang> Ko sem bil so mi dal pa lisice na Avto
<idioterna> vsaj neki so prov nardil
<yang> in to kr en tam iz neke trgovine
<idioterna> ja upam da te je izucilo
<idioterna> in bos sel drugic s kolesom
<yang> ja, zato ne hodim vec tja
<idioterna> men nikol se niso lisic dal na bicikl
<idioterna> pa tut kradejo ne, vsaj na otokih
<idioterna> a si vidu, dons je blo nazijev bistveno manj kot antifasistov
<idioterna> zgleda vam ne bo uspelo mesta heroj okupirat
<yang> Kle nej jih dajo v Areno
<yang> je zadost placa
<idioterna> mogoce se bodo
<yang> kle ne bo noben strajkal
<idioterna> kako ne
<yang> ja ne
<idioterna> sej obritoglavci na vsako fuzbalsko tekmo pridejo strajkat
<idioterna> pravjo da mariborcani niso kompatibilni z naso kulturo
<idioterna> ceprov je zdej vse heineken
<yang> ja ampak od stanovalcev kle ne bo noben prsu strajkat
<idioterna> sej tam tut ni
<idioterna> prsli so grosupeljcani
<idioterna> govort kako ne dajo ljubljane
<yang> a so kej stole trgal ven ?
<idioterna> pa en star ata iz medvod k se velikrat pijan voz
<idioterna> kasne stole
<idioterna> pred parlamentom so protestiral
<idioterna> prot beguncem
<idioterna> in probal pridt pred azilni dom na kotnikovi
<idioterna> pa jim ni ratal
<yang> nevem zakaj prirejajo fuzbal tekme Partizan : Olimpija sploh
<idioterna> no pasaran
<yang> potem polovico stolov spulijo
<yang> dokler nisi varoval fuzbal tekme ne ves kaj je to huliganstvo in vandalizem
<yang> na kosarsko recimo hod normalen folk
<idioterna> hm?
<yang> na fuzbal pa ne
<idioterna> zakaj ne bi vedu
<idioterna> sej poznam jizaha
<idioterna> tocno vem
<idioterna> kaj je vandalizem
<yang> aja on je tist k so mu dal megafon v troke
<yang> v roke
<yang> prej je bil pa od Gregata brat
<yang> pred Jizahom
<yang> Jaz sem jih gledal enkrat pred Presercem pa se smejal
<idioterna> sej js ne vem kdo je grega
<idioterna> dobr da te niso pretepl
<yang> Pa un Grega ko si mu nastimal Linux, pa so mu pol pokradli SIOL password
<idioterna> zarad linuxa mu ga zihr niso
<yang> je reku da je fotra kap zadela skor, ko je dobu racun da je bil 50 ur na dan na internetu
<yang> Ali ima EBAY two factor auth ?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/jizah.jpg
<idioterna> tale je kr kul
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> boljsi k bora zihr
<yang> ja Jizaha dostkrat vidm kosarko igrat
<yang> sam zddej ma lase do riti
<yang> mislm drede
<yang> se je skregal s frizerji
<idioterna> js ga vidm sam na ircu
<idioterna> pa res vseen mi je kasn zgleda
<yang> a je on tut na Poljansko hodil
<yang> Grega mi je pravil, da ima neko oddajo na Studentu z HIP HOP muzko
<yang> Vcasih sta skupi delala v BIG BANGU
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: we'll need your help
<yang> idioterna: evo tale je zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuDn8R8el88
<Pepelka> Riblja Čorba - Amsterdam | Tekst | HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Pesma: Amsterdam Album: Osmi nervni slom Muzika: M. Aleksić Tekst: B. Đorđević«
<idioterna> yang: zakaj je zame?
<yang> poje o biciklih in marihuani
<idioterna> ja ampak je kreten in ne pove nc pametnga
<idioterna> js ti bom zacel pejstat komade od plestenjaka k poje o minimalcu
<yang> tega kr za svoje gejevske prjatle prspari
<idioterna> ja sej
<idioterna> a nisi ti moj gejevski prjatu
<yang> nism
<idioterna> kr pokaz boratu uno svojo fotko k si blond
<idioterna> mislm peroksidn
<idioterna> bos vidu kaj ti bo povedu
<yang> hahaaa
<yang> kaj pa vem, zenskam je bla kr vsec
<idioterna> sej geji so ful vsec zenskam
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> ja res
<CrazyLemon> lol ne pomeni da ni res :p
<idioterna> ne, cak
<idioterna> http://9gag.com/gag/a67Xy28#comment
<Pepelka> Only in Sweden; a man wins a race for 12 year olds, claiming he's 12 as well. - 9GAG
<Pepelka> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<idioterna> ah krneki
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-YCdcnf_P8
<Pepelka> Gay Men Will Marry Your Girlfriends - YouTube
<Pepelka> »GOD HAD A DIARY? http://bit.ly/Q66kDk LIKE us on: http://www.facebook.com/collegehumor We support gay marriage. Here's why you should too. See more http://ww...«
<idioterna> tole je za yanga
<idioterna> k misl da ni
<yang> hehe, video je kr taprav
<msev-1> A ste gledal evrovizijo
<idioterna> zakaj bi kdorkoli to gledal
<zdobbie> a je konc?
<zdobbie> koncno
<msev-1> Lol
<msev-1> Letos so ble kr dobre pesmi bols k prejsnja leta
<dz0ny> said no one
<poetus112> kdo se gleda tv sploh?
<yang> msev-: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEos9VLtgFU
<Pepelka> Silvia Night- Iceland- 2006- high quality - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Esc 2006 performance of Silvia Night. I love her.«
<yang> Evrovizija je sele maja
<yang> kero slovensko pesem so izbrali ?
<yang> ja dober glas ma, pa zgleda kt Taylor Swift
<msev-> una vesolka raiven je bla tut dobra
<yang> Prov je da dajo moznost, da se predstavijo mladi izvajalci
<yang> Ce bi sli uveljavljeni bendi pet, potem ne bi imelo smisla
<yang> Sla je recimo Dusa Nerenda (berem) pa Regina
<yang> Te dve ze imata kilometrino
<yang> Ker marsikomu je lahko to odskocna deska za nadaljno kariero ce zmaga
<msev-> ja ta raiven je nova
<msev-> pa ta manuela tut
<yang> pine64 naroci pa mir
<yang> 2 GB rama
<Pepelka> »Fenomen Raspberry Pi je na voljo že v več različnih izvedbah, ki imajo različne komponente, a vsem je skupno, da je povezovanje z okolico izključno po žicah. Če želimo Wi-Fi ali Bluetooth, potrebujemo ustrezen pretvornik prek USB ali mrežnega priključka. V naslednji verziji Raspberry Pi 3 se bo to spremenilo, razkrivajo dokumenti, ki so jih vložili pri FCC. Raspberry Pi 3 bo imel vgrajeno podporo za Wi-Fi (le 2,4 GHz), Bluetooth in Blueto
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/zakaj-bi-se-moral-delovni-dan-zaceti-ob-10-uri/386877
<Pepelka> Zakaj bi se moral delovni dan začeti ob 10. uri? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Strokovnjaki so ugotovili, da se tipičen delovni dan začne prezgodaj, raziskave kažejo, da bi se moral začenjati okoli 10. ure.«
<yang> se strinjam
<idioterna> https://www.facebook.com/irena.woelle/posts/584198521755913
<Pepelka> Irena Woelle - Roza mojster! | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Roza mojster!«
<yang> Ja Roza ma dobre, poznas tisto o Urski in Povodnem mozu ?
<yang> no za tiste ki ne poznajo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RISguiMWsVE
<Pepelka> [Recital Prešernove poezije 2016] Sandi Pavlin - Povodni mož (Andrej Rozman Roza) - YouTube
<yang> obstaja celo upesnjen komad
<poetus112> yang, za tiste ki ne poznajo cesa?
<yang> Rozeve priredbe Povodnega moza
<poetus112> yang, poslusam te besede ki se zvijajo in kot pesem razvijajo... v njih ljudje pa pozabijo to... da poslusat nekoga drugega kako rima... pozabijo nase in kaj njim pomeni "zima" se v besedah drugega izgubijo... ker se jim zdijo smiselne temu sledijo! Namesto da bi vprasali sebe... kar je njim najbolj pomembno da sledijo sebi... ne nekumu ki ima najboljso besedo za tebe.
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gtjQrtePXo#t=5m50s ta je original
<Pepelka> Andrej Rozman Roza - Ob Grauževem dnevu in Povodni mož - YouTube
<Pepelka> »V Knjižnici Otona Župančiča smo v četrtek, 6. maja 2010 gostili Toneta Partljiča in Andreja Rozmana Rozo. Literarno srečanje je bilo v okviru cikla umetniško...«
<yang> Jaz sem gledal lani njegovo predstavo
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km JV od NOVEGA MESTA @28/02/2016 00:39:18  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.78+N,+15.21+E
#ubuntu-si 2016-02-28
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcRN6bsUAAEoqkL.jpg
<BigWhale> Dan
<pitastrudl> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcRMfmRUcAAmRzT.jpg:large
<pitastrudl> ha
<yang> Ali je kaksna sintaksa za Google da ti pove datum iz UNIX Timestampa ?
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> dvomim
<yang> no evo ce bos tam delal, predlagaj...
<idioterna> why?
<idioterna> sej tega noben ne rab
<slax0r> mislim da ne obstaja, mas pa dost strani, in pluginov za vse ki to naredijo
<slax0r> al pa v console na browseru: console.log(new Data(timestamp * 1000))
<slax0r> non-dev peepz pa tega itak ne rabijo..
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa z navadnim date
<slax0r> er...Data = Date
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ja sm vidu da bo Raspberry pi 3 kmal vn pršu
<msev-> to je kul upam da bojo 2ko pol znižal :D
<pitastrudl> ^
<msev-> k wifi pa bluetooth ne rabm pa vrjetn bo tko al tko že cpu od 2ke dost močn za tele moje zadeve
<pitastrudl> mhm
<msev-> node-red, openhab pa to
<msev-> :D
<yang> msev-: samo 1 GB RAM-a je precej neuporabno, pac odvisno za kaj nucas napravo
<slax0r> js bi pa kr mel wifi in bt ^^
<dz0ny> wifi 5g so pa kr zaklenil
<dz0ny> mas drm locked ap
<dz0ny> pa hw locked clienta ki ne more postat ap
<yang> dz0ny: a dela 5Ghz z linux firmwareom ?
<yang> aja ne za rpi, ampak na wifi routerjih tipa openwrt
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Fairphone Fans Show Strong Interest in Ubuntu Phone Port  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/g4-1wTdVCMo/fairphone-users-most-want-to-see
<dz0ny> yang: ne
<dz0ny> ne bo smel vec
<dz0ny> cse kar je v y16
<yang> Ma kdo kaksno  idejo kako izklopiti lucke za power na http://routerboard.com/RB2011UiAS-RM
<Pepelka> RouterBoard.com : RB2011UiAS-RM
<Pepelka> »RouterBoard RB2011UiAS-RM description. The RB2011 is a low cost multi port device series. Designed for indoor use, and available in many different cases, with a multitude of options.«
<msev-> yang js bi mel sam za home automation "server"/hub
<dz0ny> yang: odciniš :D
<msev-> tko da mislm da bi Å¡lo
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 5.km  S od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @28/02/2016 14:14:44  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.36+N,+14.45+E
<CrazyLemon> no ja..to da ne bo smel več nism ravno prepričan
<CrazyLemon> ker je mal neumna odločitev FCCja
<CrazyLemon> druga stvar je pa da.. EU ni pod vplivom FCCja tko da po moje bodo kakšni boardi z openwrt na kakšnem kickstarterju
<msev-> a bo mel več rama
<msev-> glede na to da pravjo da bo 64-bit cpu
<msev-> rpi3
<CrazyLemon> ja..bo mel zdaj 16gb rama
<CrazyLemon> :P
<msev-> lol
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-wFKNy0MZQ
<Pepelka> Vladimir Putin - Putin, Putout (#TheMockingbirdMan by Klemen Slakonja) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »#PutinPutout Klemen Slakonja as Vladimir Putin in the first video of his #TheMockingbirdMan project https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja https://twitter.c...«
<CrazyLemon> old
<msev-> od včerj
<msev-> :D
<msev-> sj sm gledov u živo
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a ti ej bla una vesolka všeč
<msev-> je*
<CrazyLemon> [23:25:09] <CrazyLemon>: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-wFKNy0MZQ
<Pepelka> Vladimir Putin - Putin, Putout (#TheMockingbirdMan by Klemen Slakonja) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »#PutinPutout Klemen Slakonja as Vladimir Putin in the first video of his #TheMockingbirdMan project https://www.facebook.com/klemenslakonja https://twitter.c...«
<CrazyLemon> old
<CrazyLemon> msev- katera vesolka?
<msev-> raiven
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne vem o čem ti :D
<msev-> http://4d.rtvslo.si/arhiv/ema/174391022
<Pepelka> Raiven - Črno bel
<Pepelka> »Na izboru EMA 2016 se bo za letošnjo evrovizijsko vozovnico potegoval 10 izvajalcev v naslednjem vrstnem redu: Anja Baš – What If, Žan Serčič – Summer Story, Anja Kotar – Too Cool, San Di EGO – Brez tebe, D Base – Spet živ, Regina – Alive in every way, ManuElla – Blue and Red, Raiven – Črno bel, Nuša Derenda – Tip Top in Sebastijan Lukovnjak – Tales of Tomorrow.Zmagovalec Eme bo znan po dveh krogih glasovanja. V prvem kro
<CrazyLemon> am..hvala ampak ne hvala :D
<CrazyLemon> router mi vse kar vsebuje ema redirecta na google :p
<msev-> haha
<zdobbie> ping
<pitastrudl> pong
<zdobbie> oO
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<yang> msev-: bols bi blo ce bi imela ime "raver"
<yang> s takim imidzom
<yang> una pesem od taylor swift je boljsa
<zdobbie> dz0ny: kolk custom je lahko kernel v docker containerju?
<zdobbie> container sestavlja samo kernel, al je zraven tud sysroot in komplet init sistem?
<yang> Same oslarije https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eElMOuxb8IQ
<Pepelka> Expensive Stuff That Only The Rich Can Afford - YouTube
<Pepelka> »10 random items, toys and products that the wealthy have no problem putting on their shopping list! Subscribe to our channel: http://goo.gl/9CwQhg Other Vide...«
<yang> tega gocycle sem pa ze vidu v mestu ga ma en
<dz0ny> Zdobbie no such thing, kernel je shared z host
<zdobbie> dz0ny: kaj je potem v e.g. Ubuntu imageu?
<zdobbie> samo sysroot?
<dz0ny> Yep
<zdobbie> huh
<dz0ny> Quemu je Edin nacin ce bi rad svoj kernel
<zdobbie> tole sem zdejle vidu pr Godlerju
<zdobbie> "Eden najmljaših poslancev v državnem zboru Žan Mahnič bo živel v 65 kvadratnih metrov velikem stanovanju na Kotnikovi ulici 18."
<zdobbie> http://svet24.si/clanek/novice/slovenija/5412b72210b7c/poslancu-je-smrdelo-stanovanje
<Pepelka> Svet24.si - Poslancu je smrdelo stanovanje
<Pepelka> »Eden najmljaših poslancev v državnem zboru Žan Mahnič bo živel v 65 kvadratnih metrov velikem stanovanju na Kotnikovi ulici 18.«
<yang> Nisem vedel, da so poslanci upraviceni tudi do brezplacnega stanovanja
<yang> Poleg tiste minimalne place 4000 eur ki jo prejemajo res ne bi mogli sami kriti stroskov
<yang> Evo spet se derejo na stadionu
<CrazyLemon> do brezplačnega stanovanja so upravičeni če živijo hmm se mi zdi da 50km dlje od lj
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<yang> NK Olimpija Vs. NK Koper
<zdobbie> https://www.reddit.com/r/shittyaskscience/comments/4839d5/if_106_is_a_million_shouldnt_109_be_an_on/
<Pepelka> If 10^6 is a million, shouldn't 10^9 be an on? : shittyaskscience
<Pepelka> »545 points and 26 comments so far on reddit«
<sasa84> elow ;)
<zdobbie> sasa84: !!!
<slax0r> ohaider
<idioterna> o sasa84
<yang> o saska !
<yang> kje se skrivas ?
<idioterna> yang: a si kej vesel
<idioterna> Resultat
<idioterna> Nein
<idioterna> Die Vorlage wurde mit 50.8% abgelehnt.
<yang> glede cesa ?
<idioterna> svicarskih referendumov
<yang> glede cesa ?
<idioterna> nazijem so fakica pokazal glede vsega
<yang> aja, jst sem pa mislil da so v Svicarji naziji
<idioterna> marsikdo je
<idioterna> sam jih je ocitno manj k tle
<yang> verjetno vsak 1.99999
<yang> ne sekiraj se, ti itak ne bos mogel na volitve se 20 let, ce bos tam zivel
<idioterna> 8 let je max
<yang> 8 let do drzavljanstva ?
<idioterna> ja
<yang> vcasih vem da je blo okol 20 let
<yang> tko so govoril
<idioterna> mhm pomoje pa tut ja
<idioterna> zadnjih 40 let je skos 8 let
<yang> mas verjetno prav
<yang> jst sem sam slisal da je izredno dolgotrajen postopek
<yang> poznamo neke ljudi, ki tam zivijo ze 40 let
<yang> so ze otroci 40 let stari, gor rojeni
<sasa84> živjo zdobbie, slax0r, idioterna, yang and the gang :D
<sasa84> pa evo mene ;)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: zakaj se skrivas
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: !!!
<idioterna> yang: amm
<idioterna> yang: drzavljanstvo pr njih nikol ni avtomaticno, razen ce sta oba starsa svicarja
<idioterna> yang: tko da okol 25% prebivalcev svice nima svicarskega drzavljanstva
<zdobbie> bloody immigrants
<idioterna> samo 5 miljonov volilnih upravicencev majo
<idioterna> pa vec kot 8 miljonov prebivalcev
<idioterna> tko da prov zlo demokraticni uresnici niso ane
<idioterna> ni pa nc zlo kompliciranga dobit drzavljanstvo, ce si 8 let tam zivel
<idioterna> en test mors resit pa je
<yang> aha, ja sej nevem za tele ki jih poznamo al so sploh zaprosili za svicaqrsko drzavljanstvo
<yang> sasa84: se ti je racunalnik pokvaril ? :)
<sasa84> yang: zakaj?
<yang> ker te tako dolgo ni bilo na spregled
<sasa84> a si me pogrešal a ne? :P
<yang> vsi smo te
<yang> vcasih pase malo zenske druzbe
<idioterna> js je ze nism, k se na skrivaj sestajam z njo
<idioterna> did i say that out loud?
<sasa84> ja yang...jaz pa idioterna se dobivava, tako da ni panike, če me ni tukaj
<sasa84> idioterna je pogumen moški. bodi kot idioterna!
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> ja, presel se
<yang> sasa84: odkar se idioterna pa anny samo kregata, sploh ni nobene vec kle :)
<idioterna> ja js nism seksist
<CrazyLemon> odkar se yang pa idioterna kregata..tudi ni nobene vec kle :(
<idioterna> da neb napizdil nekoga sam zarad oblike genitalij, ce govori neumnosti
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 o/
<yang> idioterna: a sta se z saso zedinila pr "Za otroke gre" ?
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> sasa84_: a sva se zedinla pr otrocih sprasuje yang
<idioterna> mislm glede unga predloga ZL
<idioterna> da je zakonska zveza whatever
<yang> "skupnost dveh oseb"
<idioterna> ja, sej to je sensible definicija
<yang> fajn bi blo da se recimo s papigo al pa kkozo porocis
<idioterna> a papiga pa koza sta osebi?
<yang> lahko tudi
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> na kaksen nacin pa?
<yang> pr radio gaga so se hecal
<idioterna> aha tko
<yang> mors pogledat v arhic
<yang> arhiv
<idioterna> a loh poklices hribarja pa ga prosis
<idioterna> ce se heca se za pse
<idioterna> da dobim penzijo po njem
<yang> :)
<sasa84_> yang: na referendumu sem glasovala ZA
<idioterna> vids, pametna je
<idioterna> ne tko k anny
<sasa84_> jaz lohk živim, če 2 ženski al pa 2 tipa skup živita
<sasa84_> in sta poročena
<idioterna> exactly!
<sasa84_> in mata otroke
<sasa84_> men noben nič ne odvzema
<yang> ne morta met otrok ce sta dva tipa, vsaj svojih ne
<yang> lahk pa mata tvojga
<sasa84_> mojga mata težko...ker ga nimam :P
<yang> ce bi ga mela, hipoteticno
<sasa84_> če bi ga imela... pa da se mi kej zgodi... neb mela nč proti, če moja dva frenda (geja, živita skupej)...vzgajata mojga otroka
<yang> pa bi ti ga vzel, k bi bla brezposelna, pa ga njima dodelil
<sasa84_> ja... kr kradejo tko otroke
<yang> ok
<idioterna> yang: zakaj lazes?
<idioterna> mislm, resno, kva je tvoj problem?
<sasa84_> glede na brezposelnost... bi mel pol tok otrok, da bi jih mogl izvažat
<zdobbie> yang: bluzis
<zdobbie> seveda lahko masta svoja otroka
<idioterna> k da bi js reku "une na minimalcih bi mogl izselt iz stanovanj, itak si jih ne morjo prvosct, pa jih dat v taborisce v halozah"
<idioterna> "tut ce so lastniki, na drazbi prodat"
<idioterna> fucking nazi
<yang> zdobbie: aja, poznas kaksnega ki je bil nosec ?
<sasa84_> arnold schwarzenegger!!!!
<zdobbie> yang: masta kamot otroke iz prejsnjih zakonov
<idioterna> yang: a ti poznas koga k so mu otroka vzel?
<yang> govorim za dva tipa med sabo, logicno da ma en lahko otroka iz prejsnjega zakona z zensko
<zdobbie> ti si tko ozkogleden, da vcasih glava boli
<zdobbie> takisto ma lahko zenska otroka iz prejsnje veze
<idioterna> al pa ga iz plastelina nardi
<idioterna> what do you care
<idioterna> kako je prsla do njega
<idioterna> yang: zakaj si izjavu tako idiotijo no?
<zdobbie> sej je ni prvic
<idioterna> 19:56< yang> pa bi ti ga vzel, k bi bla brezposelna, pa ga njima dodelil
<idioterna> mislm zdej je ze prepozn no
<yang> ma glej ne bom vec o tem razpravljal o cemer je bilo ze vse povedano, kaj je volja ljudstva se itak ve
<idioterna> ampak teb bi koristl da bi te pobral tvojim starsem
<idioterna> pa dal v rejo gejem
<idioterna> volja ljudstva je nepomembna
<idioterna> pizda si retarded ej
<idioterna> prov manjka ti en velik kolesck
<brodul> lol a nedelja je slo-tech dan ć
<brodul> ker so take debate :D
<idioterna> brodul: kr prprav se
<yang> idioterna: vsak 4-i slovenc misli da je "skupnost dveh oseb" bedarija, tko da ti kar trdi svoje
<idioterna> yang: ja pa kaj
<idioterna> yang: kaj se ma pa vsak cetrti slovenc za vtikat v moje intimne odnose?
 * brodul gre pect kokice
<idioterna> brodul: ne ne pocak
<idioterna> brodul: zdej bomo glasoval
<idioterna> ce mora yang placat 10 evrov na uro da loh ostane na tem kanalu
<idioterna> profit si bomo enakopravno razdelil
<yang> idioterna: ma glej jaz sem na 100 kanalih, mislis da se sekiram ce bom na 99ih
<idioterna> men je vseen ce se bos sekiral
<idioterna> hocm ti dopovedat da je nedopustno da se vecina odloca o pravicah manjsin
<idioterna> ampak zate sm prpravlen nardit izjemo.
<idioterna> k si zasluzis
<yang> ne ni nedopustno, tisti ki je moderator tega kanala ima vso pravico nekoga ven zabrisat
<idioterna> ja, je nedopustno
<yang> idioterna: tudi meni je zadosti stalne provokacije s tvoje strani
<idioterna> ja sej loh partnes
<yang> idioterna: napisi mi na privat ce te kaj moti
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> sej si ti javno napisal, da bodo sasi pobral otroka in ga dal gejem.
<idioterna> zasluzis si ostro javno kritiko
<sasa84_> yang: tako si me prestrašil, da sem se logirala na vse možne job portale :P
<sasa84_> za otroke gre!
<yang> idioterna: ce bi bla anny kle bi ti ze povedala svoje, kot ze 30x pred tem
<zdobbie> prav, da pove
<zdobbie> ni prav, da se moti v tej zadevi
<yang> kdo pravi da se moti, referendum je izglasovan
<sasa84_> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rk42JhgAng
<Pepelka> Kje pa je mama? Za otroke gre - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Otrokom je jasno. Otroci si želijo očeta in mamo. Na referendumu 20. 12. z glasom PROTI pokažite, da spoštujete želje in potrebe vsakega otroka. Koalicija Za...«
<yang> ocitno se ti motis
<zdobbie> aha, vecina se moti
<sasa84_> a anny je tud proti?
<idioterna> sasa84_: je ja
<zdobbie> kar je skrajno zalostno
<idioterna> sasa84_: sej so ji izrazili zahvalo
<idioterna> sasa84_: http://24kul.si/kristjanofobija-kdaj-bomo-ukinili-kontroverzni-7-clen-slovenske-ustave-in-zaljivo-diskriminacijo-verujocih-drzavljanov
<Pepelka> Kristjanofobija – Kdaj bomo ukinili kontroverzni 7. člen ustave in žaljivo diskriminacijo verujočih državljanov! | 24KUL.si
<Pepelka> »Slovenska ustava je ena izmed najbolj negativno nastrojenih ustav na svetu. Poleg 55. člena, s katerim kot edina na svetu - po za lase privlečeni interpretaciji ustavnega sodišča - v ustavi uzakonja "pravico do uboja nerojene punčke in fantka, imamo…«
<idioterna> s temle.
<idioterna> sasa84_: zdej primc & co. pozivajo k prepovedi splava v sloveniji
<idioterna> tko cist z resnimi facami
<yang> jaz sem ze povedal pa bom ob tej priliki ponovno povedal, da ce bi odstranili kljucni predmet spora torej posvojitve otrok in bi bili samo za zakonsko zvezo dveh istospolnih parov bi sel referendum gladko skozi, ampak zahvali se skrajnim levicarjem da so uvrstili se ta clen noter
<idioterna> tko da
<idioterna> seriously wtf
<idioterna> yang: ja, vemo da nisi razumen clovek
<idioterna> yang: ni treba ponavljat tega
<idioterna> yang: nehaj javno lagati.
<yang> ampak zgleda da vsak 4. slovenec zdaj ki se ne strinja z izidom referenduma je zdaj oznacen za ksenofobnega oz. karkoli pac mu pritice
<yang> oz. tisti ki se strinjajo
<zdobbie> yang: potem ni vecina odlocila? well then
<sasa84_> jaz učim verouk, ampak sem proti, da bi bil v šolah ... verouk ne sme postati "šola" al pa "predmet"
<yang> idioterna: katera je tista, ki je spisala predlog referenduma, potem pa so levicarji vztrajali da se uvrsti se clen o posvojitvah noter ?
<sasa84_> http://24kul.si/zakaj-se-slovenski-sportniki-ne-smejo-pokrizati
<Pepelka> Zakaj se slovenski športniki ne smejo pokrižati!? | 24KUL.si
<sasa84_> LOL
<Pepelka> »Na televiziji lahko velikokrat gledamo prizore, kako se smučarski skakalci, smučarji in smučarke, nogometaši in atleti prekrižajo pred športnimi nastopi. Zanimivo je, da med njimi skorajda ne boste našli slovenskih športnikov. Vprašajmo se, zakaj je tako? Ali morajo športniki v…«
<zdobbie> Anja Kopac Mrak najbrz
<yang> ja
<zdobbie> fwiw je iz SDja, in ni nasprotovala zakonu
<yang> Anja Kopac Mrak....jaz nisem detajlno spremljal tega cirkusa, kukr smo pac o tem tukaj debatiral no
<idioterna> yang: nobenega clena o posvojitvah ni
<zdobbie> pa Martina Vuk, sekretarka menda na istem ministrstvu
<idioterna> yang: nimam pojma kdo te je nategnu, ampak edina sprememba je bla, da se v zakonu o zakonski zvezi "moski in zenska" nadomesti z "dve osebi"
<zdobbie> ta je pa delala razpaljotko v parlamentu en let nazaj
<yang> idioterna: morda ni jasno opredeljen, ampak so potem "Za otroke gre" predstavili vse mozne scenarije ...
<idioterna> yang: cist jasno je opredeljen, "za otroke gre" so pa hinavci
<idioterna> yang: ti jih pa podpiras v njihovi hinavscini
<idioterna> in ponavljas njihove lazi
<yang> istospolno partnerstvo lahko ze zdaj overovis
<idioterna> what does that even mean
<idioterna> overovis?
<zdobbie> se vedno ni enakopravno
<sasa84_> pa ni isto yang
<idioterna> to sploh ni slovenska beseda
<sasa84_> yang: a ti se ne bi poročil, če bi živel s tipom?
<yang> ma itak je brezveze da zdaj pogrevamo nekaj kar je ze zdavnaj bilo izglasovano
<idioterna> ne, ni brezveze
<idioterna> ker diskriminacija se vedno obstaja
<idioterna> in ocitno dokler ne bo vsako leto parada ponosa v tvojem stanovanju
<sasa84_> mene ni blo...pa moram obnovit ;)
<yang> sasa84_: na to ti ne morem odgovort, jaz se verjetn tut z zensko ne bi porocil
<idioterna> enakopravnosti ne bomo dosegli
<idioterna> sasa84_: js se ne bi porocil, recimo
<idioterna> sam to ne pomen da se mi zdi diskriminacija pametna
<sasa84_> jaz bi se
<yang> idioterna je pa ocitno prevec skrt, da bi vse zeni zapustil
<idioterna> ja upam da bos nasla koga k bi se s tabo
<idioterna> ja, evo ga
<idioterna> yang spet laze
<sasa84_> hvala idioterna
<yang> idioterna: ma moram te mal...
<idioterna> ja, moras mal nazi propagando zganjat
<idioterna> ker je ocitno po tvoje premalo diskriminacije in nasilja
<idioterna> potrebujemo vec tega
<yang> ma dobro, zakljucimo s tem
<idioterna> ne, kar nadaljujmo
 * brodul je kokice
 * matjaz tudi
<idioterna> dokler se diskriminacije ne odpravi, moramo
<zdobbie> loh smo hitr konc
<idioterna> yang: loh pa anny poklices, da bom se njej povedu da je usekana
<idioterna> da se ne bos pocutu izlocenga
<yang> ne morem anny poklicat, nimam pojma kdo je
 * brodul je bored in gre na ebay kupovat kapitalistične stvari
<idioterna> brodul: ruske jedrske podmornce niso kapitalisticne stvari
<sasa84_> buahahahahaha :D
<yang> sasa84_: poroka je dogovor dveh oseb, ne more biti samo eden za to
<sasa84_> mislm yang... valda bi se poročila z nekom, ki bi tud to hotu
<yang> no , jaz pa se ne bi porocil z eno k bi to hotla
<sasa84_> al neb svoje babe ugrabla k vreče krompirja :P
<yang> ampak ja ponavadi zenske to zelijo, moski pa pristanejo (kaj nam pa drugega preostane) in cez 2 leti se locis
<sasa84_> yang: še vedno črnogled ;)
<yang> sasa84_: bolj realen bi reku
<yang> poznam primer ko je moski bil 2x porocen, po dve leti
<yang> zdaj pa s tretjo neporocen zivi 30 let
<idioterna> jaz poznam primer ko je moski bil enkrat porocen 80 let
<sasa84_> pač kokr ti paše... jaz zmer pravm, da je treba gledat na to, da je človk "srečen"
<idioterna> tko da ocitno se sam ti druzis s takimi
<sasa84_> če sta dva skup srečna in nočeta imet otrok...bolš da sta 2 srečna kot pa trije nesrečni
<yang> ja bravo
<brodul> jaz pravim, da bi folk moral na zmenke hodit, pa več punce ogovrjat
<sasa84_> hej brodul ;)
<idioterna> brodul: to je waste of time
<idioterna> brodul: zdej mas tinder.
<brodul> zdravo sasa84_
<sasa84_> idioterna: tinder je kar kul
<idioterna> je ja
<yang> tinder je ze doobival tozbe v ZDA zaradi seksizma
<idioterna> en kolega je rabu 3 dni da je nasu eno za quickie, pa pol se 3 dni za eno k je kr za ozent dobra
<brodul> men je tinder cuden
<idioterna> brodul: starsem se zahval
<sasa84_> od teh appov...je tinder še najboljš
<idioterna> k so te krstil!
<yang> nic ni narobe da obstaja (se ena) platforma za zmenke
<brodul> sam so me res
<idioterna> ce te neb bi ti bil tinder cist ok
<brodul> me ne moti
<idioterna> mene niso krstil pa vseen nimam facebook accounta
<sasa84_> jaz pa brodul se pol lahko cerkveno poročiva!
<idioterna> tko da tut tinderja ne morm nucat
<yang> idioterna: ampak zakaj bi sploh mel tinder, ce gres lahko recimo v klub ?
<brodul> sasa84_: nimam birme
<idioterna> yang: da ti ni treba jit v klub
<sasa84_> brodul: uradno se zahteva samo krst... birma je pa "težka dolžnost" :P
<yang> malo se je pa treba pomujat
<idioterna> aja?
<idioterna> ni videt, da bi ti pogosto uposteval svoj nasvet
<yang> idioterna: a ti nisem zadost slik s koncertov pokazal ?
<brodul> cist iskreno ... o poroki ne razmisljam
<idioterna> mislm, kar js vem je da si skos zagrenjen
<yang> se mi zdi da sem cisto dovolj "zunaj"
<idioterna> in ni videt, da koncerti pomagajo
<idioterna> po moje rabis droge, pa ne vem zakaj se jim izogibas
<idioterna> bodisi une k jih izlocajo zleze v telesu
<idioterna> bodisi une k ti jih zdravnik predpise
<idioterna> happy pills al pa telovadba
<yang> idioterna: ti kr doniraj evo 13NcRh9c3hBBGH2b2rnhhAf89LDB7bb5eL
<idioterna> ne pa da skos jamras
<idioterna> kaj nej doniram
<idioterna> droge?
<yang> doge ja
<idioterna> nimam vec doge, sm prepisal na zeno vse premozenje
<brodul> zdej mi grejo rdeči gumbi po glavi
<yang> no upam, da ima vsaj miljon dogejev
<idioterna> nima jih tolk
<idioterna> 360k dogejev ma, k so bli vredni 20 evrov ko sm jih kupu
<idioterna> kok so zdej pa ne vem
<yang> lahko bi ih ze potrojil do zdej
<yang> niso velik
<idioterna> sej je vseen
<yang> 60 satoshijev
<idioterna> nism greedy
<idioterna> mam zadost za udobno preskrbet familijo pa vsake tolk komu posodt k mu skos manjka
<brodul> idioterna: kaj kej ti zdej delas, ko nisi več pri Zemanti
<idioterna> brodul: bl nc
<idioterna> brodul: v penziji sm
<yang> modruje na IRCu
<zdobbie> surga
<brodul> eldarion ?
<zdobbie> but not today
<idioterna> ja za eldarion sm bl part timer no
<idioterna> ampak zadnja dva mesca sm naredu vse skp ene 40 ur
<brodul> aha
<brodul> a ti ni dolgcas v penziji
<idioterna> ja sej sm mal pometal po firmi pa
<idioterna> gospa so zadovoljni ker koncno loh mal vec delajo
<idioterna> k mam js froce cez
<brodul> aha
<brodul> torej si gospodinja :P
<idioterna> ceprov zdej me zmer bl zicajo v eldarionu
<idioterna> ce si loh vec cajta vzamem
<idioterna> tko da pomoje se bom kr zakopal
<yang> a je zadeva z Googlom padla v vodo ?
<idioterna> placajo vsekakor kr dobr
<idioterna> ne vem kaj google mecka
<idioterna> zdej cakam od njihovga TSE teama ponudbo za zurich
<yang> greedy si bil si hotu svoje pogoje uveljavljat
<idioterna> ja lej ce morm delat za hudobno korporacijo
<idioterna> hocm da me vsaj tok placajo da se ne pocutm slabo
<yang> gelj da mi naus mailov presortiral
<idioterna> tega nism delu niti takrat ko sm se mel moznost
<yang> lih dans mi pise en kolega, da neki ne stima z mail streznikom, pa sem mu odgovoril da ze par let sploh ni vzdrzevan
<yang> ocitno ga je se uporabljal
<idioterna> js teb neb nkol zaupal da hranis moj mail
<idioterna> k mas tok fleksibilno etiko
<yang> sej jst tut seb ne bi zaupal, preveckrat gre kaj narobe na serrverjih
<yang> zato imam rajs kr prek googla
<yang> sem si ze v preteklosti parkrat pobrisal maile
<brodul> jaz sem pa ravno 1 mesec nazaj postfix postavil
<brodul> za foro
<yang> vellik je dela
<yang> pa nevem ce uspes tko dobr sfiltirat kt na googlu
<yang> men se ne da skoz spama brat
<matjaz> mailinabox
<matjaz> dela ko Å¡us
<brodul> so manz thing so little time
<yang> ce bi imel dejansko sistem za 100 uporabnikov bi se splacal postavljat nekaj
<yang> za samega sebe pa se mi zdi brezveze
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> da vidm kok mam js mailboxov
<brodul> yang: ja
<brodul> je pa kul pedagosko
<idioterna> 1984
<yang> idioterna: haha
<brodul> jaz bom migriral vse na svoje
<idioterna> root@mail:~/bin# ./listuser.py  | wc -l
<idioterna> 1984
<idioterna> prov zares
<brodul> lol
<yang> a mas kaksen mail od Orwella noter ?
<CrazyLemon> v listuser.py pa print("1984")
<CrazyLemon> :P
<brodul> idioternin known_hosts zih ne gre na disketo
<CrazyLemon> aja..wc -l si uporabu..nvm
<idioterna> brodul: kje?
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: naceloma loh pejstnem kodo
<CrazyLemon> idioterna i'm good
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: kaj to pomen
<idioterna> da ne rabs?
<idioterna> cak
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://dpaste.com/1E4ZTDV
<Pepelka> dpaste: 1E4ZTDV
<idioterna> so many unused imports
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pomeni da ne rabim :D
<idioterna> sej zato sm ti pa pejstnu :)
<brodul> idioterna: na tvojem gentoo workstationu
<idioterna> nimam gentu, jsm odgovorn clovk
<idioterna> mam debian
<brodul> desnicar :P
<idioterna> ampak keye mam pa se iz slacka, tko da niso uni debianarji
<brodul> btw a je kdo poskusal tukaj ygobit tezo
<brodul> pa ce ima kaksen nasvet
<idioterna> nism
<CrazyLemon> gre kdo DoI?
<CrazyLemon> we need a guy or two
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> tempting
<brodul> kaj je to DoI
<idioterna> strelajne
<zdobbie> NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/483zsk/netflix_has_blocked_the_use_of_vpns_in_spain_and/
<Pepelka> Netflix has blocked the use of VPNs in Spain and other European countries : technology
<Pepelka> »Since yesterday, using a VPN while accesing Netflix will cause an error (M7111-1331-5059) and a message saying you must disable it in order to...«
<CrazyLemon> !g day of infamy mod
<Pepelka> Steam Workshop :: Day of Infamy https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=601757902
<brodul> btw kako kaj steam os dela
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam tako kot big picture mode na linuxih :D
<brodul> kul moram probat
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CcVB_tVXIAIZ4Jq.jpg
<idioterna> u wot m8
<zdobbie> building fences m8
<zdobbie> putting some barbies on the border
<zdobbie> "bordah"
<zdobbie> m8
<zdobbie> 64-bit ARM CPU http://imgur.com/exuZy58?r
<Pepelka> Raspberry Pi 3 in the CPC catalogue - Imgur
<zdobbie> oy vey
<Pepelka> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobbie> ooold
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 26 GBP EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 26 GBP je 33.02 EUR
<idioterna> not for much longer
<idioterna> apparently
<CrazyLemon> kaj to
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> so sprejeli EU? :)
<CrazyLemon> nc...ln
<sasa84> jaz grem tud u mižiland
<sasa84> bodite pridni in se tipkamo
<sasa84> čafči :D
<sasa84> ps. za otroke gre!
<idioterna> srecno
<idioterna> a to je pomenil da je sla froce delat
<upd> :)
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-28/hsbc-sees-94-billion-gulf-arab-debt-crunch-amid-oil-slump
<Pepelka> Arab States Face $94 Billion Debt Crunch on Oil Slump, HSBC Says - Bloomberg Business
<Pepelka> »Gulf Cooperation Council countries may struggle to refinance $94 billion of debt in the next two years as the region faces slowing growth, rising rates and rating downgrades, according to HSBC Holdings Plc.«
<upd> clap clap let them burn
<upd> h
<upd> m
<dz0ny> kaj pol? rockets flying or nien
<upd> dz0ny, a mi poženeš en py
<dz0ny> repl.it
<dz0ny> pognan :>
<upd> nah
<upd> https://gitlab.com/DerManu/QCustomPlot/tree/dev-2.0.0
<Pepelka> Files · dev-2.0.0 · Emanuel Eichhammer / QCustomPlot · GitLab
<upd>  release.py
<upd> mislem da sam vse .cpp je zmeče v en .cpp
<upd> pa .h je
<dz0ny> upd: context
<upd> a ?
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-20
<speed-> morgen
<metalcamp_> o/
<speed-> kak smo
<speed-> na ta lepi zacetek tedna :D
<speed-> *produktivnega tedna
<speed-> da nebo pomote haha
<metalcamp_> productive, already! :)
<metalcamp_> izgleda, da je podaljšan vikend dobra ideja
<speed-> najjaca
<speed-> samo meni je bil prekratki :(
<speed-> sicer ni bil podaljsan hehe
<matjaz> http://i.imgur.com/vZpH4A4.gifv
<jabuk> Imgur
<matjaz> l. o. l.
<speed-> sem vidot o ja
<speed-> dobra :D
<idioterna> http://io9.gizmodo.com/president-supervillain-puts-trumps-quotes-in-red-skulls-1792476115
<jabuk> 'President Supervillain' Puts Trump's Quotes in Red Skull's Mouth, and It's Disturbingly Perfect
<jabuk> He’s barely been in office for a month, but already Donald Trump has given the world a fearsome amount of wild, delirious quotes. They’re sentences that not even the best satirical writer could come up with—and weirdly enough, they make for uncomfortably believable quotes for Marvel’s premiere fascist supervillain.
<metalcamp_> msev-: si tu?
<napsy> en docker q
<napsy> a slucajn docker multiplexira tcp povezave iz containerja do hosta?
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 9°C @20.02.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% severozahodnik 2.1 m/s (7.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 07:00:28, Kulminacija: 12:20:16, Sončni zahod: 17:40:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 39min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<metalcamp_> ping
<jabuk> metalcamp_: pong
<metalcamp_> where is everybody?
<matjaz> workin'
<matjaz> it's a miracle, I know
<Limona_> enako :)
<Limona_> faking C++
<Limona_> so gut
<Limona_> Resnik baje da gres na fanfest :)
<matjaz> bravo #ubuntu-si! od zjutraj do 14h nam je uspelo naklofat <30 vrstic!
<Limona> ponedeljek :)
<idioterna> matjaz: a je msev na dopustu?
<matjaz> idioterna, to, al pa je Anderluh popizdu
<metalcamp_> https://github.com/docker/docker/blob/master/pkg/namesgenerator/names-generator.go
<jabuk> docker/names-generator.go at master · docker/docker · GitHub
<metalcamp_> lol
<jabuk> docker - Docker - the open-source application container engine
<matjaz> if name == "boring_wozniak" /* Steve Wozniak is not boring */ {
<matjaz> 		goto begin
<matjaz> }
<matjaz> :D
<Limona> be 2017
<Limona> still use goto
<metalcamp_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11064981/why-does-go-have-a-goto-statement
<jabuk> Why does Go have a "goto" statement - Stack Overflow
<yang> http://sendvid.com/axw3ersr
<jabuk> This is insane 😍 800310586793065 - Sendvid
<jabuk> Upload and share videos instantly. It's free and simple. No signup required.
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKuuDtEMjpk
<jabuk> Introducing Qt 3D Studio - YouTube
<jabuk> NVIDIA made one of the largest contributions ever to Qt. They contributed the entire NVIDIA DRIVE™ Design Studio, a designer friendly 3D UI authoring system,...
<msev-> kero tablco za okol 100eur za branje e-knjig?
<CrazyLemon> ipad
<speed-> jo!
<metalcamp> msev-: kindle!
<metalcamp> yo!
<speed-> msev- kaj razvijas?
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp> sup
<speed-> pa nic
<speed-> razpizdili so me danes v sluzbi tak konkretno
<speed-> jutri grem skakat
<speed-> mogoce bom brezposeln
<speed-> :p
<metalcamp> :D
<speed-> tak da vse idealno!
<speed-> ti?
<metalcamp> pizdim nad dockerjem in enim čudom od js
<speed-> lepo pocasi saj bo hehe
<metalcamp> in takisto razmišljam o menjavi službe :D
<idioterna> skratka, tudi idealno :)
<metalcamp> tako je
<speed-> jutri bom sefu dol dal
<speed-> vse kar sem pol leta sparal
<speed-> :D
<speed-> tak da jaz mislim da se bom super pocuto
<speed-> :))
<metalcamp> "dude, where's my 911?"
<metalcamp> :D
<idioterna> mislm da rabs WTC za 911
<metalcamp> not that 911
<speed-> metalcamp se z daj delas?
<speed-> wtf
<speed-> ti resno mores menjat :)
<metalcamp> ne, domov sem šel že pred 4
<metalcamp> včasih me prime, da še tudi doma kaj postorim
<metalcamp> ampak me je za danes minilo :)
<speed-> deloholik
<speed-> taki delavci se iscejo
<speed-> :D
<metalcamp> :D
<speed-> ne pa eni ki jih poznam, da se ob 7 postempla pa je to to
<speed-> :p
<metalcamp> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> so many jabuk*
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<idioterna> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> idioterna;
<idioterna> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/nasa-announcement-press-conference-today-solar-system-exoplanet-sun-planets-news-latest-a7590281.html
<jabuk> Nasa to host major press conference on 'discovery beyond our solar system' | The Independent
<jabuk1> Nasa to host major press conference on 'discovery beyond our solar system' | The Independent
<jabuk> Nasa is to host a major press conference on a "discovery beyond our solar system". The event will see the revelation of major information about exoplanets, or planets that orbit stars other than our sun, according to a release. It made no further mention of the details of what would be revealed.
<jabuk1> Nasa is to host a major press conference on a "discovery beyond our solar system". The event will see the revelation of major information about exoplanets, or planets that orbit stars other than our sun, according to a release. It made no further mention of the details of what would be revealed.
<idioterna> v sredo
<CrazyLemon> .time new york
<jabuk1> Trenutni čas v New York, NY, USA je 14:25
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v New York, NY, USA je 14:25
<CrazyLemon> torej sreaa 19.00
<CrazyLemon> sreda*
<CrazyLemon> ty
<dz0ny> Jabuk1 is not me
<dz0ny> Dug ip
<dz0ny> Drug ip
<CrazyLemon> ah..pol nekdo testira
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> en ga je checkoutal pa pognal :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp did it!
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp spremeni bot.coffee :D
<CrazyLemon> no če že delimo povezave..da še js eno delim http://val202.rtvslo.si/2017/02/botrstvo-75/
<CrazyLemon> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2017/02/botrstvo-75/
<jabuk> Oče ga zaradi bolezni ne more niti nositi v naročju – Val 202
<jabuk1> Oče ga zaradi bolezni ne more niti nositi v naročju – Val 202
<CrazyLemon> tko
<metalcamp> twas me
<metalcamp> pardon
<CrazyLemon> we know!
<CrazyLemon> like i said..bot.coffee spremeniš pa je :)
<metalcamp> free virtual beer for everyone!
<CrazyLemon> js ponavadi uporabim kr ubuntu-si-test :)
<speed-> metalcamp pa do zdaj si bil vredi!
<CrazyLemon> preveč se s tabo druži :P
<speed-> oh...
<speed-> ja ja saj sem si prosil :)
<CrazyLemon> TIL about fatfingers!
<metalcamp> do tell
<CrazyLemon> to je za tiste k obiskujejo ebay
<CrazyLemon> basically.. vpišeš kaj iščeš in fatfingers ti poišče vse typote na to temo :D
<CrazyLemon> torej playstation ti najde tudi playstattion etc
<CrazyLemon> težava pa je ko iščeš kolesa canyon..pa ti izpiše vse canone :D
<metalcamp> kako pa funkcionira? po principu najmanjše razdalje urejanja nizov?
<metalcamp> ali ima ebay api endpoint /fatfingers? :D
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ne vem :D
<CrazyLemon> be aware..it has a watch counter http://fatfingers.com/default.aspx
<metalcamp> such design
<CrazyLemon> ane
<metalcamp> much ux
<CrazyLemon> its like 2k all over again
<metalcamp> wow
<matjaz> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt5541338/
<jabuk> Six (TV Mini-Series 2017– ) - IMDb
<jabuk> Created by William Broyles Jr., David Broyles.  With Barry Sloane, Kyle Schmid, Juan Pablo Raba, Edwin Hodge. Navy SEAL Team Six attempt to eliminate a Taliban leader in Afghanistan when they discover an American citizen working with the enemy.
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ^
<CrazyLemon> matjaz boobies?
<metalcamp> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk_VszbZa_s
<jabuk> Такого как Путин / One Like Putin, English Subs - YouTube
<jabuk> Before I get buried in comments like "Putin is a totalitarian dictator responsible for Kursk, Nord-Ost, and Beslan," I want to say that I am not trying to de...
<metalcamp> omg
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, not really
<CrazyLemon> matjaz meh :(
<upd> Klicanje duhov nikakor ni zabava, saj s tem vznemirjamo pokojne duše.  :o
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-21
<jabuk> M 1.5 > 5.km JV od BOVCA @21/02/2017 03:11:28  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.6+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 4.km SZ od PIVKE @21/02/2017 05:33:33  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.7+N,+14.16+E
<napsy> jutro
<metalcamp_> jutro
<msevwork> jutro
<metalcamp_> msevwork: just the man i was looking for :)
<msevwork> what do you need mr. metal
<metalcamp_> ko si kupil opi si vzel zraven tudi napajalnik?
<metalcamp_> zgleda sem pozabil, da nima standardnega priklopa
<metalcamp_> in se mi ne da lih en mesec+ čakat na pošiljko s kitajske
<metalcamp_> baje bi naj ustrezal tudi napajalnik za psp
<msevwork> emm men ga je en slovenc prodal :D
<metalcamp_> aja
<msevwork> tko da mi je šenkal napajalnik k ga je mel za dlančnika
<speed-> morgen
<metalcamp_> ja nič, bom pa malo pobrskal po bolhi
<metalcamp_> če se najde kaj pametnega
<msevwork> jap
<msevwork> sorry couldn't help more
<metalcamp_> če se spotakneš ob kakšnega mi sporoči :)
<metalcamp_> jutro speed-
<speed-> no ni glih jutro zame
<speed-> ali ajde naj bo! :D
<metalcamp_> it sure looks like :D
<speed-> 5am!
<speed-> to je moje jutro
<speed-> malo potem dremam v avtu
<speed-> ampak tisto je bolj samo da si vretence v sinjeku premaknem :p
<msevwork> kaj je to sinjek :D
<metalcamp_> vrat
<metalcamp_> Å¡injek*
<speed-> vrat
<speed-> damn
<metalcamp_> https://github.com/beetbox/beets
<jabuk> GitHub - beetbox/beets: music library manager and MusicBrainz tagger
<jabuk> beets - music library manager and MusicBrainz tagger
<metalcamp_> lookin' good
<msevwork> beetroot
<matjaz> beets je amazing ja
<matjaz> ena komanda; pretvori v .mp3, pobere ID3 tage, pobere album art, pobere besedila pa vse lepo zvrsti v mapcah
<matjaz> litteraly the best
<msevwork> matjaz a to je za lokalno muzko ane
<matjaz> seveda
<matjaz> https://github.com/mfin/dotfiles/blob/master/beets/.config/beets/config.yaml
<jabuk> dotfiles/config.yaml at master · mfin/dotfiles · GitHub
<jabuk> dotfiles - no passwords here ... I hope.
<metalcamp_> matjaz: kaj točno je ta beets.db?
<metalcamp_> sqlite?
<matjaz> mislim da ja
<Matthai> hmm, kako v commandlineu preverim podpis web serverja?
<napsy> curl
<napsy> mislim da je curl -v https:/...
<dz0ny> Matthai: podpis?
<Matthai> ja, kateri server laufa, itd...
<dz0ny> curl -I http
<dz0ny> sm mislu cert podpis
<Limona> -v je verbose
<metalcamp_> http://radiostudent.si/dru%C5%BEba/tehno-klistir
<jabuk> Tehno klistir | Radio Å tudent
<jabuk> V oddaji prečiščujemo računalniško drobovje - oziroma nekaj takega - in seveda to je umazan posel - odzivamo se na aktualnopolitične dogodke povezane s tehnologijo in jih postavljamo v družbeni kontekst. Komentiramo regulacije tehnologije skozi prizmo proste programske opreme in alternativnih načinov produkcije, hkrati pa raziskujemo računalniško alternativo in margino. Odstranjujemo mistično tančico univerzalnosti s tehnologij
<jabuk> prikazujemo njeno družbenost.   V živo vsak tretji ponedeljek v mesecu, na netu vedno.
<metalcamp_> dat avizo
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/102661-amd-ryzen-7-1700x-bench-tested-chinese-site/
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 1700X bench tested by Chinese site - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> There's been some clear, close-up product photos published too.
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^ more ryzen
<matjaz> wat
<matjaz> if true this == amazing
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> če je to true bo intel hitro znižal cene svojih procesorjev :D
<matjaz> tudi to
<matjaz> ampak bi jih moral znižat za 50%
<matjaz> pa bi se še vedno AMD splačal
<matjaz> :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<msevwork> a influxdb+grafana na sd kartici jo hitr uničta ? :D
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> cmon guy
<matjaz> model bi Å¡e surgal rad z SD kartice
<dz0ny> a ti nismo rekl da uporabi en cloud al pa generično bazo
<metalcamp_> msevwork: do eet for science
<dz0ny> well rama bo prej zmanjkal :D
<msevwork> where izz een zdobbie
<msevwork> dons sm lahko tko sproščen :D
<metalcamp_> here we go...
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/6xm2t
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Album .
<yang> odstranjevalec vonjav primeren za kabriolete
<msevwork> nah metalcamp_ don't ya worry
<metalcamp_> samo Å¡e speed- manjka pa smo kompletni
<metalcamp_> msevwork: heard that before :>
<speed-> was
<speed-> tu sem jaz
<metalcamp_> speed-: kako je šlo? si že dobil 911?
<speed-> ne
<speed-> prestavljeno
<speed-> sef se zbal
<speed-> prisel poslal mail da jutri pa odisel pa ga ni vec nazaj
<speed-> :d
<metalcamp_> hehe
<msevwork> speed-, zj zbira dnar za lambota zate :D
<speed-> ja
<CrazyLemon> lambote vozijo sam tisti ki slabo vidijo
<speed-> msev- je se mlad
<speed-> mi starejsi nucamo neke terence
<speed-> ker tezko vstanemo :D
<metalcamp_> lada niva ftw
<speed-> jaz bom tudi pocasi mogel menjat
<speed-> mater
<speed-> ker tale bo pocasi cvokno :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/v-stockholmu-izgredniki-zazigali-avtomobile-in-ropali-trgovine/415574
<jabuk> V Stockholmu izgredniki zažigali avtomobile in ropali trgovine :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Švedska policija je v predelu Stockholma Rinkeby morala sprožiti opozorilne strele, potem ko so v nemirih izgredniki zažigali avtomobile in ropali trgovine.
<CrazyLemon> TRUMP JE TO NAPOVEDAL!!
<metalcamp_> finaly some non-fake news!
<metalcamp_> finally*
<speed-> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16730651_10154864744652481_8423422720177908646_n.jpg?oh=b94bb3f0a2603c52e1c41f9ddbc28df4&oe=592D2833
<speed-> they wil..
<speed-> will* :)
<msevwork> jap moja raketa je kr nizka :D
<idioterna> msevwork: to se slis k evfemizem za mejhn penis
<msevwork> ma ne
<idioterna> :)
<msevwork> tak nadimek mam zj za avto ga je sodelavec tko poimenoval :D
<msevwork> oz vzdevek*
<CrazyLemon> men zveni kot da njegova raketa ne doseže orbite
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni..performance issues
<msevwork> such analysis much scientific
<msevwork> very wow
<msevwork> kok dolg računa tale abakus v službi :D
<dz0ny> msevwork: mors unga od zdobbie najet
<dz0ny> btw kam je zginu zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> ni zginu..v Å¡paniji je
<CrazyLemon> @igalia HQ
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/gamingonlinux/status/834055096262590468/photo/1
<jabuk> GamingOnLinux on Twitter: "Stallman really is a good sport, especially since whoever trolled our contact form called him that. https://t.co/CohrE9i79U"
<CrazyLemon> stallman being stallman :D
<Limona> speedek
<Limona> ti gres na fanfest
<yang> CrazyLemon: :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz tis happening https://downloads.lede-project.org/releases/17.01.0/targets/
<matjaz> najprej sem poklical za požar, pol pa še pri prometni nesreči pomagu
<matjaz> v roku 15 minut
<matjaz> karma pay me now!
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, brez podpore za moj old-ass ruter :(
<matjaz> bo treba nadgradit počas
<Limona> ola
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: noice
<speed-> Limona
<speed-> ka si cist nor :D
<speed-> kaksi fanfest
<Limona> haha
<Limona> resnik gre :P
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: sysupgrade je tudi za ddwrt -> lede ali samo lede -> lede?
<speed-> on je tak bil skos alibi igralec
<Limona> ja on mora zdej s ccp folkom govort
<Limona> :)
<speed-> ja da me odbanajo
<Limona> cpp
<speed-> to naj govori
<speed-> :D
<Limona> hahaha
<Limona> ja idi gor
<Limona> pa te bojo :)
<speed-> eh
<speed-> komaj cakam
<Limona> hehe
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pa si tudi povzročil požar/prometno? :/
<matjaz> nope
<matjaz> bil je požar blizu trgovine, dimnik se je vžgal
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp ja..sam wipeat moraš obvezno
<matjaz> pol se je pa kolega gasilec zaletel, ker se mu je pač mudilo
<CrazyLemon> factory je imho samo stock -> *Wrt/lede
<matjaz> 50m od požara stran
<CrazyLemon> matjaz well če ti se ne mudi ne pomeni da moraš bit careless! upam da je kolega v redu :)
<matjaz> tru.dat, ni bilo prvič, da se je v naših koncih kdo od gasilcev hudo zaletu
<matjaz> je vse v redu ja
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> kaj maš za en router?
<matjaz> wrt54gl
<matjaz> the nokia 3310 med ruterji
<CrazyLemon> jebus christ dude
<CrazyLemon> :)
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> sej že amazonam kerga nej vzamem
<CrazyLemon> 3200ac!
<matjaz> je podprt?
<matjaz> pa zakaj mi ga amazon ne najde?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amazon.com/Linksys-Dual-Band-Wireless-Tri-Stream-WRT3200ACM/dp/B01JOXW3YE
<CrazyLemon> ker je očitno na amazonu ac3200 for some weird reason :D
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> to je drone ne pa router!
<CrazyLemon> multipurpose devices ftw!
<matjaz> ne vem če ne bom šel kar na ubiquiti
<CrazyLemon> buuu
<CrazyLemon> taking the easy way out
<matjaz> https://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-Archer-C7-Anschluss-GlasfaserModem/dp/B00BUSDVBQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487699054&sr=8-1&keywords=archer+c7
<matjaz> ka pa ta?
<jabuk> TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Gigabit Dualband WLAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<jabuk> TP-Link Archer C7 AC1750 Gigabit Dualband WLAN: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
<matjaz> same dobre stvari berem
<speed-> wot
<speed-> toliko ze leti po luftu? :D
<dz0ny> matjaz: have same one
<dz0ny> works great
<matjaz> dz0ny, tega Archerja?
<dz0ny> jp
<matjaz> nooice
<matjaz> maš default FW?
<dz0ny> nope onewrt
<dz0ny> prenos z diska je bil 44mb prek wifi
<dz0ny> nas je na ruter prek eth
<matjaz> si z USBjem kej testiral?
<dz0ny> ta pocen so komi 10MBs nardil
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> lahko pa
<dz0ny> kaj te znaima
<matjaz> en USB ključek not vtakni pa potestiri hitrost prek WiFi
<matjaz> če maš USB disk še boljše
<matjaz> aja sej nima USB3
<dz0ny> nope
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: uporabljate kakšen poseben branching model za ircbota?
<metalcamp> dz0ny: ^
<upd_> .sporoči limona ob 10h
<Limona> kaj :D
<upd_> aha si nazaj
<upd_> bbl
<upd_> f lag
<speed-> Limona ka ti bos sel
<speed-> na fanfest
<Limona> nah kje
<Limona> nisem tak geek :)
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp branching model? fix/for-fixes feature/for-features a si to mislu?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGscCi25TNo
<jabuk> Pr' Hostar - Redjotova žepna kaseta za migrante vol.1 - YouTube
<jabuk> Če bi vlada izdelovala kasete za izobraževanje migrantov, bi verjetno zvenele nekako takole... Tracklist: Toma Zdravkoić - Ispod palme na obali mora Šeki Tur...
<CrazyLemon> lmao
<CrazyLemon> .imdb man down
<jabuk> Man Down |18 Oct 2013 30 min| Comedy
<jabuk> Dan (Davies) is a childish idiot trapped in an adult's life, helped along by his uniquely dysfunctional best friends, Jo (Conaty) and Brian (Wozniak). His inability to navigate the simplest...
<jabuk> IMDB:7.7/10 (896 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3063454
<pitastrudl> kaka ideja zakaj google weather card deluje če vpišeš "weather ljubljana" ne pa če vpišeš "vreme ljubljana"
<pitastrudl> npr ce dam "vreme koper" potem dela
<pitastrudl> isto za celje, piran itd.
<pitastrudl> samo za ljubljano pa noče :D
<pitastrudl> razen če namesto vreme napišem "weather"
<CrazyLemon> ne znaš
<pitastrudl> očitno dela če daš "vreme ljubljano"
<pitastrudl> google pls
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Screenshot_20170221-213044.png
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ^
<CrazyLemon> pa sploh nism rabu pisat!
<pitastrudl> wierd
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/IeCHaMD.png
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti to počneš na pcju?
<matjaz> men dela
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-02-21%2021-33-30.png
<CrazyLemon> WFM
<CrazyLemon> očitno si ves čas mel typo ljubljano pa google zdaj predvideva da ne znaš pisat
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo tu starejšo sestro? sestra bo kmalu mela RD js pa nimam idej za darilo :)
<matjaz> mikrovalovka
<CrazyLemon> matjaz je ne potrebuje ..vsaj ne Å¡e :)
<matjaz> I'm out of ideas :)
<CrazyLemon> razmišljam o kakšnem darilnem bonu :)
<matjaz> mam mlajše sestre tko da ti itak ne morem pomagat :)
<CrazyLemon> oh..mogoče lahko
<CrazyLemon> kok mlajše? :$
<CrazyLemon> :))
<matjaz> stahp now!
<CrazyLemon> i joke because i care!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ma ne, sem skos pravilno pisal
<pitastrudl> a si assumal moj typing skills slucjano?
<pitastrudl> [TrIGGeRED]
<yang2> Dobr igrajo tej prismojeni profesorji bluesa
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGscCi25TNo
<jabuk> Pr' Hostar - Redjotova žepna kaseta za migrante vol.1 - YouTube
<jabuk> Če bi vlada izdelovala kasete za izobraževanje migrantov, bi verjetno zvenele nekako takole... Tracklist: Toma Zdravkoić - Ispod palme na obali mora Šeki Tur...
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: točno to, kar si napisal zgoraj sem mislil
<CrazyLemon> upd_ why u such a copycat
<upd_> coz not sync
<upd_> soz
<yang2> tale vodilni kitarist igra kitaro kot kaksen kitarist v znani ameriski-britanski skupinu
<yang2> tok dobrega kitarista pri nas se nisem videl
<idioterna> yang2: vidm da se zlo spoznas na kitariste
<pitastrudl> dz0ny kako je tebi uspelo nastimat NFS share na kodija?
<pitastrudl> imaš NAS?
<pitastrudl> če bi hotel iz windows pcja sherat na kodi, potem smb?
<pitastrudl> trenutno smb deluje sam sem bral da je nfs baje hitrejši
<yang2> sem se zaklepetal z eno italjanko ki poje blues bbl
<pitastrudl> u go girl
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-22
<speed-> morgen
<speed-> ka so kake tezave z linux kernelom, ker so tak pogosti updejti? :)
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<dz0ny> pitastrudl: smb is fine
<dz0ny> nfs ni nč hitrejši
<pitastrudl> ok, ty
<metalcamp_> https://github.com/ggreer/the_silver_searcher
<jabuk> GitHub - ggreer/the_silver_searcher: A code-searching tool similar to ack, but faster.
<jabuk> the_silver_searcher - A code-searching tool similar to ack, but faster.
<matjaz> metalcamp_, poglej ripgrep
<matjaz> https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep
<jabuk> GitHub - BurntSushi/ripgrep: ripgrep combines the usability of The Silver Searcher with the raw speed of grep.
<jabuk> ripgrep combines the usability of The Silver Searcher with the raw speed of grep.
<metalcamp_> matjaz: noice
<metalcamp_> tnx
<metalcamp_> ravno kopam po nekem starem drupalu in bo prišlo prav
<matjaz> ugh, drupal, good luck :)
<metalcamp_> ta postavitev je že tako stara, da se počutim kot indiana jones
<metalcamp_> samo še bič mi manjka
<matjaz> lol :D
<matjaz> sem v podobni situaciji, php 5.3
<CrazyLemon> php 5.3 praviš *cough*welcome aboard*cough*
<matjaz> dobr, da se zdej selimo na 7
<matjaz> počasi, ampak z andohtjo!
 * dz0ny just finished migration to 5.6 from 5.5
<matjaz> fak, a pol je povsod tko? na the ultra-super-fakin-starih verzijah?
<matjaz> kdo je Å¡e reku da je na php, speed- ?
<Limona> a to je droga? :D
<dz0ny> aja pa to da moraš fejkat verzijo na 5.3
<dz0ny> k pol se folk prtožuje da 5.6 ne dela
<dz0ny> but clearly it does
<matjaz> haha :D
<msevwork> tale ripgrep zgleda zelo zanimiv
<metalcamp_> matjaz: php 5.3.2
<metalcamp_> you win
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<matjaz> metalcamp_, aja ne, tko mamo 5.3.3 :D
<metalcamp_> using ubuntu 10.04
<metalcamp_> *cries*
<matjaz> ooooooh, metalcamp_ wins!
<metalcamp_> saj pravim, i should switch job
<metalcamp_> sam Å¡e cobol manjka
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ da nimaš mogoče na gigasparku tega drupala :D coz that info sounds familiar :D
<metalcamp_> ne
<metalcamp_> hostano pri stranki
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/fortafyfans/videos/2055886574505674/
<jabuk> Fortafy - TEACHING ENGLISH TO A FRENCH MAN 😂😂😂😂😂Credit:... | Facebook
<jabuk> TEACHING ENGLISH TO A FRENCH MAN 😂😂😂😂😂
<jabuk> Credit: Julien Marlon + Tim Fox
<msevwork> a tole zgleda uredu tutorial da apliciram tut na kakšno drugo stran k jo imam v lokalnem omrežju -> https://community.home-assistant.io/t/guide-how-to-set-up-duckdns-ssl-and-chrome-push-notifications/9722
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<yang> CrazyLemon: :)
<yang> P.P.B. koncert http://imgur.com/a/WPke8
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/102697-amd-ryzen-7-1700x-1800x-lcs-bundles-spotted-amazon/
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 1700X, 1800X LCS bundles spotted on Amazon - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> Listed at $495 and $595 respectively, pre-order for 2nd March release. Page now down.
<matjaz> amazing
<CrazyLemon> ane..za 500USD dobiš vodno hlajenje pa hud proc
<matjaz> http://dataselfie.it/#/
<jabuk> Data Selfie
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, exactly!
<matjaz> me zanima kake bojo cene za obične proce
<matjaz> 4c/8t bo nekje $250 zgleda
<matjaz> kar je epic
<CrazyLemon> imho bo <200USD
<matjaz> misliš?
<matjaz> pol pa dobiš plato pa proc za isto ceno kot i7 recimo
<matjaz> what a time to be alive!
<CrazyLemon> matjaz http://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-full-lineup-pricing-clock-speeds-leaked/
<CrazyLemon> 6c/12t bo ~250 :D
<CrazyLemon> hopefully of course :)
<matjaz> čaki pa vse nej bi se dal OC?
<matjaz> najs
<metalcamp_> 2nd march... kje je Å¡e to... :>
<matjaz> 10 dni! HYPE!
<metalcamp_> 10 days of drupal :/
<metalcamp_> hopefully not
<metalcamp_> opcija je samo amazon?
<matjaz> matjaz, don't think so, bomo videli
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ za?
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> matjaz stop talking to yourself! its weird dude!
<metalcamp_> :D
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: ryzen
<matjaz> oops :D
<metalcamp_> nakup*
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ ryzen naj bi bil povsod available na dan releasea
<CrazyLemon> ampak verjetno bodo večji retailerji meli kakšne hude akcije kot tale amazonova
<metalcamp_> heard that before...
<metalcamp_> :)
<metalcamp_> "povsod available na dan releasea"
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ we'll see :)
<msevwork> čak kako bo zj
<msevwork> a bo cnej od i7
<CrazyLemon> msevwork kaj se ti sekiraš..ti si lih dobu i7 :D
<matjaz> cnej pa bol!
<msevwork> ja ne v službi
<msevwork> doma :)
<msevwork> mam i5 sicer :D neki je no
<msevwork> mogoče za začetek več RAMa
<CrazyLemon> ampak tale ryzen release je biggest hype beast since... the iphone? :D
<metalcamp_> BUYBUYBUY
<msevwork> kako ugotovim če lahko razširim RAM?
<msevwork> če ga lahko več namontiram gor
<msevwork> a je kšn ukaz da bi se to dal pogledat
<msevwork> ker 8gb doma mi ni optimalno
<metalcamp_> http://www.downloadmoreram.com/download.html
<jabuk> DownloadMoreRAM.com - CloudRAM 2.0
<metalcamp_> msevwork: poglej specifikacije matične
<msevwork> seprav najprej matično poiščem kakšno mam
<msevwork> nekak na kompu
<msevwork> pol pa vidm
<msevwork> pa nemorm met rama 2 različnih hitrosti gor ane :D
<matjaz> sej ti je metalcamp_ dal link opa si zloadi ane
<matjaz> pa*
<CrazyLemon> msevwork dmidecode
<CrazyLemon> msevwork lahko maš
<CrazyLemon> sam ti bosta delovala z manjšo hitrostjo
<matjaz> z nižjo*
<CrazyLemon> right
<msevwork> za 32gb mam placa
<msevwork> tale ram mam RAM Crucial BX Sport DDR3 8GB 1600MHz CL9 BLS8G3D1609DS1S00
<msevwork> a morm čist istga kupt pol :D
<msevwork> a je loh sam ddr3 8gb 1600mhz
<speed-> opa
<speed-> sportni? :D
<msevwork> valda športni avto športni računalnik športni človek :D
<lebdim> Hej vsem ... Kako se lahko pridružim skupnosti ubuntu.si? :)
<lebdim> Sem zvesti uporabnik Ubuntu-ja in zelo rad spoznavam Linuxove distribucije.
<yang> lebdim: dobrodošel
<CrazyLemon> lebdim potem pa dobrodošel v skupnosti ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lebdim> Haha, a to ne rabiš nobene posebne prijave?
<CrazyLemon> lebdim 10€ pod mizo pa je to to!
<lebdim> Bom tudi kulturno poslal mail.
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa res ne bi bilo slabo met kakšno prijavo.. recimo screenshot poslanega sporočila boter5 na 1919 ali nekaj v tem smislu v zameno pa prejmeš ubuntu nalepko al neki :)
<CrazyLemon> lebdim ni treba
<lebdim> Haha, a pol sem že notri, al kaj? :D
<CrazyLemon> ker ti bom jaz potem moral Å¡e na mail odgovorit :)
<CrazyLemon> če želiš bit del skupnosti (za razliko od 90% oseb tukaj noter) potem lahko recimo prevajaš
<CrazyLemon> testiraš 17.04 in preveriš če so prevodi v redu
<CrazyLemon> če manjkajo in kje manjkajo
<CrazyLemon> in tako naprej :)
<lebdim> Je to drugače kaj plačano ali je to vse bolj tudi na volonterski osnovi? :D
<CrazyLemon> lebdim nič se ne plača.. zato pa nas je tako malo :D
<matjaz> #JeSuisZdobbie
<CrazyLemon> lebdim če želiš imet črno na belem potem se lahko pridružiš LUGOS skupnosti
<CrazyLemon> sam tudi tam ti nič ne odgovorijo..ker jim ni mar
<CrazyLemon> :))
<lebdim> Haha, ful zanimivo :D Jst v bistvu tudi med drugim iščem prvo redno službo. :D
<CrazyLemon> lebdim srečno! :)
<matjaz> LUGOS bi lahko mal zagnal kaj, ja
<matjaz> se mi zdi da spletna stran samoi obstaja
<matjaz> to je pa to
<msevwork> evo še en član da mi pomaga pri mojih vprašanjih :D
<msevwork> haahahaha
<CrazyLemon> matjaz pa piknik!!
<yang> LUGOS maili zgleda hodjo v /dev/null, ker ni odgovorov
<CrazyLemon> ko se izvoli nov predsednik..pa pol je to to v bistvu glede dejavnosti :D
<lebdim> No sej pravim ... Jst sem vedno za kakršno koli sodelovanje, tako da ...
<lebdim> Sem idealen za karkoli testirat, pregledat, popravit ...
<msevwork> a si programer :D
<lebdim> Mi je zanimivo področje. Se pa zavedam, da če hočeš biti računalniški strokovnjak, je treba začet z osnovami.
<Limona> ola
<Limona> kaj je ze oni patcher tool za linux
<Limona> ko ti delte pogleda
<Limona> pa downloada
<Limona> da ne rabis vsega dljat
<lebdim> Saj sem študiral navsezadnje matematiko in računalništvo ...
<dz0ny> lebdim: zsync?
<dz0ny> Limona: ^^
<dz0ny> preveč vas je na l :)
<Limona> to ja
<Limona> danke
<lebdim> Ok. Se bom pridružil Lugos skupnosti. :)
<lebdim> Drugače pa zaenkrat bolj iščem na računalniških servisih, ker se mi zdi, da vsak računalničar mora s tem začet, haha ... :D
<CrazyLemon> lebdim sam ne pričakovat kakršnegakoli odgovora :D
<CrazyLemon> drugače če te zanima servisiranje.. poglej na duh časa
<CrazyLemon> sicer so tudi neprofitna organizacija
<lebdim> Haha, ja lej ... Ne bo šlo vedno vse zastonj. To je že strokovno znanje.
<yang> lebdim: v linux skupnosti je precej volunterizma...
<lebdim> Ne bom mogel vedno volontirati. Tudi služba in denar bo mogla bit iz tega. Sej iznajdljiv mislim, da sem zadosti ...
<CrazyLemon> ne pravim da moraš..ampak pravim da če boš napisal v CVju da popravljaš v prostem času računalnike za neprofitno organizacijo zgleda boljše kot če napišeš da popravljaš računalnike za strice pa tete :)
<msevwork> pač sublime text je itak tok text editor, sam kko se pa npr gnome builder kej primerja z njim?
<msevwork> a je prbližn isto dobr a je slabši :D
<lebdim> Seveda, ne me narobe razumet. :) Hočem reči, da če že to delam z nekim veseljem, bom potem tudi na računalniškem servisu najbrž znal zamenjat diske in popravit računalnik. :D
<CrazyLemon> msevwork poskusi pa poročaj :)
<msevwork> mislm da sm že pa da mi ni bil tok dobr k sublime
<CrazyLemon> there you go :)
<msevwork> sam sm hotu še vaše opinione
<lebdim> Kaj pa Atom?
<CrazyLemon> atom je najboljši ja
<lebdim> Ok. Zmenjeno potem. Mi lahko daš kakšne povezave, kje najdem te stvari za pogledat, prevajat, ipd... ?
<CrazyLemon> v topicu imaš povezavo.. https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/
<lebdim> Vidim vidim :) Hvala za sprejem ... Šraufanje računalnikov je meni top drugače, ker zahteva skoz razmišljanje.
<msevwork> ni atom je slabši
<msevwork> velke fajle ne zmore odpret
<CrazyLemon> ti si slabši!
<CrazyLemon> msevwork seveda zmore!
<CrazyLemon> js sm zadnjič 150MB, 35k vrstic fajl odpru brez težav
<msevwork> počasnejši je ful
<msevwork> sublime je ful hitrejši
<msevwork> razn če so v zadnjih verzijah tok izboljšal stvari
<lebdim> Jst velikokrat uporabljam Atom in pa tudi Sublime-Text 3.
<metalcamp_> sublime > atom
<metalcamp_> *grabs popcorn*
<lebdim> A je drugače kdo od vas že delal kakšno licenco za Linux Sistem Administratorja?
<lebdim> Od Linux Foundation?
<lebdim> https://training.linuxfoundation.org/certification/lfcs
<jabuk> Linux System Administrator Certification - Linux Foundation Training
<jabuk> Linux Foundation provides entry level Linux training and rigorous, performance-based Linux administration certification to truly prove your skills.
<metalcamp_> lebdim: raje se loti problemov v praksi
<metalcamp_> pa hkrati predelaj gradivo
<metalcamp_> kak lfs tudi ne Å¡kodi
<metalcamp_> !g linux from scratch
<metalcamp_> .ddg linux from scratch
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: jabuk is b0rken
<lebdim> Hvala za nasvete. ;) Čao.
<msevwork> https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep wut zakaj ni tuki navodil za ubuntu
<msevwork> <metalcamp_> sublime > atom   +1
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ nope
<CrazyLemon> jabuk ni nikoli podpiral !g ..za .ddg pa se ne spomnim
<metalcamp_> am... kaj pa je podpiralo !g?
<CrazyLemon> no ddg je podpiral
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp_ pepelka
<metalcamp_> aja
<metalcamp_> she dead?
<CrazyLemon> she's gone..she left jabuk for good this time
<CrazyLemon> it was a nasty divorce :(
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/76c776a11362e66d57301e4c0afc430b090cc566
<jabuk> remove ddg · ubuntu-si/ircbot@76c776a · GitHub
<jabuk> ircbot - Preprost irc bot
<msevwork> a pol !g nebo več
<CrazyLemon> msevwork never again
<CrazyLemon> google zapru (free) search api
<msevwork> aja kakšn fail
<msevwork> sam zapirajo
<msevwork> še speech to text nej zaprejo da mi mycrofta onemogočjo
<msevwork> kdaj se je pa to zgodil CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> msevwork ne vem..pol leta nazaj?
<msevwork> Please migrate to the Google Custom Search API
<CrazyLemon> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11625633
<jabuk> Google Deactivates Web Search API | Hacker News
<dz0ny> Google Custom Search API gre tud stran
<msevwork> kaj je tldr
<msevwork> mislm kaj je gist
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no more search apis from google?
<msevwork> zakaj skoz neki zapirajo smotanci
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: https://enterprise.google.com/search/products/gss.html
<msevwork> ka pa duckduckgo
<dz0ny> On April 1, 2017, Google will discontinue sales of the Google Site Search. All new purchases and renewals must take place before this date. The product will be completely shut down by April 1, 2018.
<msevwork> o shizzle
<msevwork> to je tut vrjetn dost folka uporablal
<msevwork> ka pa jim je
<dz0ny> pa zdej bos mel verified listing
<msevwork> speech to text pa vrjetn ne bojo nikol izklučl
<msevwork> :D
<pitastrudl> dz0ny:  mi je uspel zrihtat, to pa še kup problemov z tipkovnico ko poganjaš raspberian pa kodi skup :D
<msevwork> ker preveč deviceov to uporablja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.space.com/35791-spacex-dragon-aborts-space-station-arrival.html
<jabuk> SpaceX Dragon Capsule Aborts Cargo Delivery to Space Station
<jabuk> A SpaceX Dragon cargo ship packed with nearly three tons of supplies aborted its rendezvous to the International Space Station early Wednesday (Feb. 22) due to a navigation software glitch, NASA officials said.
<msevwork> oh noes
<msevwork> bad code :D
<msevwork> kko to da so search zaprl a ni to njihov glavni kanal za pridobivanje informacij o uporabnikih?
<lebdim> Ste kaj odgovorili Å¡e potem? :)
<metalcamp_> msevwork: saj bo oz. je že CSE
<msevwork> kaj
<metalcamp_> https://cse.google.com/cse/
<jabuk> Custom Search Engine
<metalcamp_> afaik je tudi api
<speed-> jej
<speed-> niso me fuknili
<speed-> :p
<matjaz> si dobu 911?!
<speed-> ne!
<speed-> bomo vidli
<speed-> koliko dajo :D
<speed-> zahtevo sem dal precej veliko hehe
<speed-> drugi teden ko pride lastnik bom znal :))
<metalcamp_> so, free virtual beer? :D
<speed-> 800eur povisnice sem proso :D
<msevwork> dobr
<msevwork> car
<matjaz> jah glej, če ma šefe 911 ...
<matjaz> srečno :)
<Limona> kolk pa mas zdaj?
<matjaz> 800eur manj kot bo imel
<speed-> premalo
<speed-> ne
<speed-> 600manj kot bom mel verjetno :D
<matjaz> :D
<speed-> ali vredu je to
<speed-> saj bo pol leta hitro spet okoli haha
<Limona> kaj tocno pa delas
<Limona> web?
<matjaz> speed-, aja si imel za določen čas?
<speed-> tudi vmes ja
<speed-> matjaz ne
<speed-> Limona neke appe delamo drugace
<speed-> bedarija pac
<Limona> android?
<Limona> ahh
<speed-> ja pa ios
<Limona> ah
<Limona> tebi lahko ko znas sprehat
<speed-> lol
<speed-> ce mi verjames ali ne
<speed-> neznam se nic zmenit
<speed-> razumem po pol leta zdaj ze tu pa tam kaj
<speed-> samo niti se ne ubadam
<Limona> kak si te siht dobu lol
<speed-> tak
<speed-> simpl :D
<Limona> lol
<speed-> tak ti povem
<speed-> lahko koga uzalim
<speed-> na ene 20 nacinov po nemsko
<speed-> tu pa se moje znanje konca :)
<Limona> ja nevem, potencialne delodajalce zalit ni lih najboljsa investicijska nalozba :)
<speed-> mel sem pripravljeno
<speed-> za danes ka vse bi sefu povedal
<speed-> te pa me je omehcal
<speed-> pa nisem hotel silit v tezave :D
<Limona> lol
<speed-> ce bom ze ostal
<speed-> :)
<Limona> placo mas avstrijsko?
<Limona> anpram nam
<Limona> tam 4k+?
<speed-> eh
<speed-> si nor
<Limona> samo delas tudi gori vrjetno
<speed-> nisem se na 4+ :D
<Limona> heh, kolega dela za nemsko podjetje kot svetovalec
<Limona> oz interno opremo vzdrzuje
<Limona> in ma 4k
<Limona> pa dela od doma
<speed-> to je kul
<speed-> meni so neki randomi iz nemcije ponujali
<speed-> nevem tocno koliko je bilo nekje okoli 5.5-6k
<speed-> samo bi mogel it v munchen
<Limona> ja samo 1x al pa 2x na mesec bi mogu tam it
<Limona> mja
<speed-> ne
<speed-> tam bi mogel bit
<speed-> za te
<speed-> saj nisem nic iskal
<speed-> to pac ko so me vmes kaj kontaktirali
<speed-> tu kak sem, mi je fenomenalno
<speed-> nekaj malo delas, pol dneva bluzis
<speed-> pa ides :D
<Limona> ja, tak kot javna uprava hehe
<speed-> mislim da smo se bolj na izi
<Limona> ja samo nevem, ce svoj biznis furas mas nakoncu orenk
<Limona> sam moras tut ornk delat
<speed-> meh
<speed-> morem se gor odselit ja
<speed-> pa da delam za sebe se malo
<speed-> pa ko bo 2k na mesec padlo avtomatsko quitam
<speed-> :)
<speed-> samo daaaaaaaalec sem se od tega
<speed-> cca 10% :p
<speed-> nek pameten app/igro treba naredit
<Limona> a slucajno ves kak nardit app za ios iz androida drugace
<Limona> je kaki convert util
<Limona> al mors spisat
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> convert :)
<Limona> ah super
<Limona> smo app nardili s kolegi
<Limona> pa bo treba se na ios dat
<Limona> sm se bal da bom mogu ios programirat
<Limona> :)
<Limona> aja ti delas na dunaju al graz
<idioterna> ne vem ce si razumel moj odgovor
<Limona> fak, jaz bi rad kaj za kake nemce na daljavo :D
<idioterna> ce hoces delat za oboje mas par platform
<Limona> ah tak
<idioterna> ce v javi delas za android
<idioterna> pol mors pa kr na roke prepisat za ios
<Limona> ah
<Limona> jeba
<Limona> sepravi bi se mogli spravit delat s kako platfor,o
<Limona> ala xperia
<Limona> al kaj ma ze microsoft
<pitastrudl> mogoče poglej python kivy, je cross platform
<pitastrudl> ¯\(°_o)/¯
<speed-> Limona v grazu
<speed-> ja ce hoces oboje na 1x naredit
<speed-> mores ze tak zacet
<speed-> drugace bos rewrital pac :D
<Limona> mja
<Limona> ja to bo jeba, bo android exclusive
<Limona> jebes apple :P
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> sekta je vajena dat denar
<speed-> ko babice ko grejo v cerkev
<speed-> toliko da nekaj vrze
<speed-> :d
<Limona> aja dejansk
<speed-> em nekje sem zadnjic en clanek bral
<speed-> top 200 appov na androidu pa top 200 appov na iosu
<metalcamp_> če hočeš met plačljivo aplikacijo je ios way to go
<speed-> in te na androidu so zasluzile pod 20%
<metalcamp_> android se ne splača
<speed-> to kak ios
<speed-> jap
<speed-> sekta!
<Limona> kolk pa kej ads revenue pride
<speed-> premalo
<Limona> recimo ce mas 1m userbase
<speed-> pa to se ze pozna nekaj
<speed-> jaz mam neko sranje gor
<speed-> po recimo 1k daily userjev
<speed-> 100eur na mesec +/-
<speed-> avg time cca 3min :D
<metalcamp_> za pivo je :>
<speed-> pa ja
<Limona> kurac
<Limona> zgleda bom res mogu v ios
<Limona> oz kaki crossplatform
<Limona> samo je jeba ker je kr hudo spisano za android
<speed-> drugace na androidu sploh nemores prodajat
<Limona> od database do layout management
<speed-> iz slo
<Limona> to pa vem ja
<speed-> mores zrihtat si v tujini
<speed-> telefonsko
<speed-> pa mogoce racun to nisem ziher
<speed-> mogoce celo firmo ce hoces met vse uradno, nevem :)
<speed-> ko bom velik pa bom mel nekaj dobrega ti povem haha
<Limona> hehe oki
<msevwork> speed-, pol boš mene zaposlil samo za joke :D
<Limona> ja jbg, bo treba zacet delat na cross platform :
<msevwork> haha
<speed-> :D
<Limona> nevem, speedo pa resnik sta kr jews :D
<msevwork> speed-, mene boš zaposlil kot profesionalnega trollaša :D hahha
<speed-> jaz v zivljenju nisem mel kontrole nad denarjem
<speed-> :)
<speed-> hvala bogu trenutno nimam casa trosit
<msevwork> js pa zle trošim k nor
<upd> Limona, qt ti povsod lavfa
<msevwork> velik mi ženske porabjo :D
<Limona> ja samo qt je za desktop app ko delam ;D
<speed-> msev- to jih ne ucis dobro
<speed-> :D
<Limona> tista zadeva je ze narjena v androd studio
<Limona> msevwork kaj pa mas vec ko 1 ;)
<Limona> raje brez pa si lahko kaj celo privoscis ;)
<speed-> Limona ka ti mas svojo firmo
<speed-> ali delas za koga
<speed-> ali kak si
<speed-> drugace ce hoces it delat v .at
<speed-> ponavadi ni treba znat nemsko
<speed-> tak da se ne boj
<Limona> ahh
<speed-> jaz sem tudi mislo, da bom prisel pa nihce nebo znal po anglesko
<Limona> ja znam lih po stajersko sprehat
<Limona> pa malo rect javohl
<Limona> kaj vec pa ne
<Limona> delam trenutno v lj, v eni firmici pa mi je se kr vsec :)
<speed-> pa te ti itak vsaki pravi da nekaj zna
<Limona> te stvari sm pa zase s kolegi naredu
<speed-> te pa tak tekoce
<speed-> da to nemores verjet :D
<Limona> upam da bom kdaj lakho fural po svoje :P
<speed-> drugace pa je meni primarni jezik na firmi prekmurscina hehe
<Limona> lol
<speed-> ne nemscina :)
<Limona> to so vas dali v kaznilni oddelek :)
<Limona> kolk pa je velka firma
<speed-> ne smo kar na sredini
<speed-> 4 prekmurci en bosanec
<speed-> pa en bogi nemec na sredini :)
<speed-> em
<speed-> 40 nekje nas je v grazu
<speed-> 5-6 dunaj
<speed-> 5-6 london
<speed-> +/-
<Limona> te mate kr lepo ekipo :)
<Limona> haha, tist tip vas itak sovrazi
<Limona> ze tak al tak avstrijci nekaj vihajo nose
<Limona> oz nemci se bol nad avstrijci
<Limona> nic, back to dev :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rUndzpdo1I
<jabuk> AMD RYZEN 7 OFFICIAL LAUNCH - ALL THE DETAILS! - YouTube
<jabuk> AMD RYZEN 7 CPU boasts performance on par with Intel's best at a much lower price! Buy AMD RYZEN on Amazon: http://geni.us/SG3WS Discuss on the forum: https:...
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<CrazyLemon> matjaz top shit ryzen 499USD!
<CrazyLemon> 1800X!
<CrazyLemon> 8c/16t
<matjaz> HUHUHU
<matjaz> WE DID IT
<CrazyLemon> 95W TDP
<CrazyLemon> 1700x 8c/16t - 399 USD!
<CrazyLemon> 1700 8c/16t - 65W TDP - 329USD
<Limona> lepa
<Limona> cakam da intel nazaj udari
<Limona> pa si tisto nabavim :P
<CrazyLemon> torej preorder se začne danes
<CrazyLemon> 2.3.2017 pa bo na policah worldwide
<Matthai> hoj, trapasto vprašanje... a win 10 so free to install?
<jabuk> http://rack.2.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ZkL25hcG9sZW9uZHluLjBiMTFlLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/8767246f/d7a/napoleon-dynamite.jpg
<Matthai> tukaj imam nek laptop z win 7, nimam recovery diska, ne pusti namestit Win7 na ta key
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<Matthai> win 8 takisto ne
<jabuk> http://thelavisshow.files.wordpress.com/2012/06/victorya.jpg
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ni free to install
<CrazyLemon> bil je free to upgrade from win7/8/8.1
<CrazyLemon> sam ni več :)
<Matthai> hmm, kje bi pa dobil asus w7 recovery image?
<dz0ny> Matthai: wind10 daš :)
<dz0ny> ne venseš ključa sploh
<Matthai> aha
<dz0ny> k tist ni activation key
<dz0ny> k si ga v win vidu
<jabuk> http://rack.1.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1LzYyL2FuY2hvcm1hbi42NjJkYS5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/009ee80f/1c0/anchorman.jpg
<Matthai> huh, Å¡e 1 h downloada :-)
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/102691-amd-officially-announces-ryzen-7-cpus/
<jabuk> AMD officially announces Ryzen 7 CPUs - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<jabuk> We show you performance and price.
<CrazyLemon> the hype was real :)
<Matthai> dz0ny, saj imam spodaj neko nalepko z nekim keyem
<Matthai> ampak ms pravi, da je to vezano na prodajalca in da ne morem uporabit za download w7
<dz0ny> yes
<dz0ny> ce ej legalno aktiviran pol ti bo win sam dodoeli licenco
<Matthai> se pravi w10 pa lahko namestim na ta laptop?
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2RiL3RvbWZlbGRvbi41NmRjNi5naWYKcAl0aHVtYgk4NTB4NTkwPgplCWpwZw/05cd12cc/645/tom-feldon.jpg
<msevwork> a če se včash prbližam porabi vseh 8gb rama pol se mi bo poznal kej če grem na 16gb :D
<Matthai> aha, ja, to pa je
<msevwork> da bo chrome z miljoni zavihkov bolš teku
<Matthai> a jabuk ima fetiš na w besedo? :-)
<CrazyLemon> na *win*
<jabuk> http://rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2ViL2hpZ2hzY2hvb2xtLjI4YjJhLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/4755556e/b82/high-school-musical-victory.jpg
<Matthai> ja, razumem, ne smemo grdih besed govoriti :-)
<CrazyLemon> tako :D
<Matthai> samo tile linki ne delajo :-)
<CrazyLemon> ker so na MS CDN!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<msevwork> windoze
<msevwork> tole raj uporabljejte
<msevwork> :D
<Matthai> windoza... fix :-)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/win-links (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vDpNJ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/win-links ad71be7 Dražen M: Removed broken links
<msevwork> kko je pa z officeam
<msevwork> a če daš skrekanga gor na windoze10 ti ga bo zaklenu al kj naredu
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #63: Removed broken links (master...fix/win-links) https://git.io/vDpAJ
<Limona> hejj
<pitastrudl> hoj
<pitastrudl> msev-: jap, pa Å¡e SOVA se bo prilepila na tvoj dom
<pitastrudl> drugače ne, se ne bo
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon pushed 1 new commit to fix/win-links: https://git.io/vDhL7
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/win-links 72d9c77 Dražen M: Fix regex. We only match whole _win_ word now (as we should)
<CrazyLemon> ne štekam zakaj mi še vedno github teži da sm unverified
<CrazyLemon> če pa gpg key je tak kot na githubu
<CrazyLemon> ker druzga itak nimam
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v44wWAOHn8
<CrazyLemon> official release
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 7 Release - YouTube
<jabuk> Innovation and competition return to high-performance PCs March 2nd with worldwide Ryzen™ 7 availability. The AMD Ryzen 7 lineup includes the world’s highest...
<CrazyLemon> On Feb. 24, NASA.gov will start streaming NASA TV in HTML 5 rather than Flash. Users with Windows computers should use the Chrome or Firefox web browser for the best experience.
<CrazyLemon> hah..nice :D
<CrazyLemon> T - 8' till NASA Science News Briefing on Discovery Beyond Our Solar System
<CrazyLemon> T - 5' https://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#public
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, a maš na Githubu potrjen email, pa da je isti kot v tvojem ključu?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz yup
<CrazyLemon> evo začelo se je
<CrazyLemon> matjaz https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202017-02-22%2019-00-08.png
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, hm, a Github kej preverja na pgp keyserverjih?
<matjaz> ker ga nimaš objavljenega?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz that would be dumb? :d
<matjaz> I know, but still :D
<matjaz> kaj ti pa v nastavitvah piše?
<matjaz> aja sej maš na screenshotu
<matjaz> hm ...
<CrazyLemon> evo boljši link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdmHHpAsMVw
<skyx> CrazyLemon: a imas git commit -S ?
<skyx> -s*
<CrazyLemon> skyx ne..mam v gitconfigu naštimano
<CrazyLemon> sj mene povpraša po gpg geslu
<skyx> ce das git log ti kaze da je podpisan commit?
<CrazyLemon> sam na githubu piše da sm unverified
<CrazyLemon> :)
<skyx> aha
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, dej prilepi .gitconfig
<CrazyLemon> matjaz aaaaah!
<CrazyLemon> hvala :P
<matjaz> np :)
<CrazyLemon> sam ne razumem
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, čega?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz githuba :D
<msev-> kaj so povedal pr nasi
<matjaz> pa dobu sm eno dobro idejo
<matjaz> sestavim NAS, ruknem not eno grafo, naštimam en VM s PCI passthrough te grafe, pa dam not openelec
<matjaz> pa mam NAS in HTPC ločeno, pa oboje v eni kišti
<CrazyLemon> matjaz http://www.pcplus.si/racunalnistvo/komponente/procesorji.html?podnozje=2021
<CrazyLemon> 1800x za 560€
<CrazyLemon> 590*
<CrazyLemon> sam 30€ več kot v nemčiji.. impressive :)
<matjaz> jap
<matjaz> http://www.mindfactory.de/Highlights/AMD_RYZEN
<jabuk> AMD RYZEN - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
<jabuk> Bei Mindfactory.de finden Sie g�nstige Hardware, Software, Notebooks, Computer, Tablets, Smartphones, Spielekonsolen und vieles mehr.
<CrazyLemon> jp..lih to mam odprto
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> tud plate majo že
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<matjaz> http://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Mainboards/Desktop+Mainboards/AMD+Sockel+AM4.html
<jabuk> AMD Sockel AM4 -> Desktop Mainboards -> Mainboards
<jabuk> Hier finden Sie 20x AMD Sockel AM4 diverser namhafter Hersteller in unserer Mainboards-Kategorie - Bei Mindfactory.de finden Sie g�nstige Hardware,
<CrazyLemon> kul..reasonably priced
<matjaz> fakin Å¡it
<matjaz> samo še people's benčmarke se počaka
<matjaz> pol pa kupim
<CrazyLemon> whats peoples benchmark?
<Resnik> kdaj pa pride uradno vn?
<matjaz> benčmarke unbiased ljudi :D
<CrazyLemon> Resnik uradno je zunaj za preorder
<CrazyLemon> v trgovinah pa 2.3.
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj pa vem.. men se zdi dokaj trust worthy to kar sm vidu
<CrazyLemon> cinebench al kaj je že
<matjaz> sej men tud
<Resnik> sorry mislu sm v trgovino
<matjaz> sam you're never too sure
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kaj pa sploh imaš v načrtu?
<matjaz> 1700 pomojem
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/s5DeSwc.jpg just replaced for better boy
<CrazyLemon> like a boss
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon sm vidu članek na Wired o nasi
<CrazyLemon> matjaz aye..to se mi zdi najbl 'sane' choice :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no kul..pol poglej še tiste 4 PRje k te čakajo :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa excuse me..grem slo-tech brat
<CrazyLemon> kaj pravijo intel fanboyi glede ryzen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<matjaz> sej to ja
<matjaz> :D
<Resnik> jst morm tud počas cpu menjat
<Resnik> I7 920
<CrazyLemon> meh..slo-tech me je razočaral
<Resnik> mal preveč požrešen
<matjaz> kako lahko 1700 pokuri 65W is beyond me
<CrazyLemon> lower clock speed less lanes and some type of sorcery?
<matjaz> smth like that
<matjaz> to je fakin 33%-ish manj kot i7
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t .. od kdaj so cene za ram tko prekleto visoke? 16 gb je 120+
<CrazyLemon> ddr4 that is
<matjaz> tudi to ja
<CrazyLemon> ah nvm..sej se najde bl poceni
<CrazyLemon> sam 90€ :D
<CrazyLemon> _sam_
<CrazyLemon> ah ne
<CrazyLemon> to je sam 8gb :D
<CrazyLemon> 110€ je nekak najnižja cena
<CrazyLemon> za 16gb
<CrazyLemon> .imdb passengers
<jabuk> Passengers |21 Dec 2016 116 min| Adventure, Drama, Romance
<jabuk> A spacecraft traveling to a distant colony planet and transporting thousands of people has a malfunction in its sleep chambers. As a result, two passengers are awakened 90 years early.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.1/10 (66,391 glasov) | Tomato: 4.9/10 216 reviews (users: 3.6/5 41743 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1355644
<matjaz> https://www.reddit.com/r/iama/comments/5vkoyd/_/de2vx8f
<matjaz> NASA ima AMA
<jabuk> NASAJPL comments on We're NASA scientists & exoplanet experts. Ask us anything about today's announcement of seven Earth-size planets orbiting TRAPPIST-1!
<jabuk> NASA's Kepler/K2 is currently observing TRAPPIST-1! The spacecraft has been monitoring the brightness of the star since December 15, 2016 and will...
<CrazyLemon> old
<CrazyLemon> so že meli AMA na twitterjih :D
<dz0ny> tole je cist zakon http://i.imgur.com/1C9f9Mh.png
<dz0ny> gnome ftw
<pitastrudl> a od ryzena so že benchmarki
<pitastrudl> dz0ny nice
<pitastrudl> drugace je redshift za to
<pitastrudl> sam nevem ce ma avtomatsko
<pitastrudl> a je to feature da mas sam en string v celem delu okna :D
<pitastrudl> prevedenega v slovenščino
<pitastrudl> aha pa ma ja
<pitastrudl> http://jonls.dk/redshift/
<Matthai> dz0ny, jaz sem si namestil flux. https://itsfoss.com/night-shift-flux-ubuntu-linux/
<Matthai> dz0ny, kje si pa ti našel to nastavitev?
<dz0ny> gnome ma po novem by default
<dz0ny> v3.24
<dz0ny> upgrade na zesty sm naredu
<Matthai> aha, v nastavitvah?
<dz0ny> jp zaslona
<Matthai> bom potem raje počakal na uradni update :-)
<Matthai> čeprav res je ful boljše delat s tem
<dz0ny> edin ne prepozna da mas video
<dz0ny> im mors izkljucit
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/2TGf4he.png
<dz0ny> sam mas special meni tko da ni nadlezno
<Matthai> mene pa Å¡e vedno bokeh matra: https://gitter.im/bokeh/bokeh
<dz0ny> a na weatherunderground nočeš pošiljat?
<dz0ny> k maš samodejno pol grafe
<Matthai> ne, ker ne bodo vremenski grafi
<Matthai> centralna, notranja temperatura, kotel, zunanja
<dz0ny> aja
<Matthai> poleg teg abom imel Å¡e druge grafe
<Matthai> pa zadnjič sva s hčerko delala en kemijski poskus
<Matthai> v vodi raztopiš citronsko kislino, potem pa dodaš sodo bikarbono
<Matthai> ne naredit iste napake kot jaz - ne stresi vsega naenkrat in ne imej posode poleg računalnika :-)
<dz0ny> foam computer?
<Matthai> v bistvu se začne precej peniti in špricati nakrog, se pa blazno ohladi raztopina
<Matthai> v minuti za par stopinj
<Matthai> :-)
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-23
<napsy> y
<napsy> lp
<speed-> morgen
<speed-> ajde nimamo tu nekega iFana
<speed-> nucam nekaj od appla ka naj kupim
<speed-> pa da bo poceni!
<metalcamp_> speed-: https://mbgadgets.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/ifan.jpg
<speed-> nekaj od njih, kar daje sliko :)
<metalcamp_> http://www.bitrebels.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/iFan-2.jpg
<metalcamp_> this? :>
<speed-> :D
<speed-> dobra
<dz0ny> .aptf libxml/xmlversion.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/libxml2/libxml/xmlversion.h > libxml2-dev
<dz0ny> .aptf ffi.h
<jabuk> /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/ffi.h > lib64ffi-dev [not amd64],
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	libffi-dev [not i386]
<jabuk> /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/ffi.h > lib32ffi-dev [not i386],
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	
<jabuk> 	libffi-dev [not amd64]
<jabuk> /usr/include/ecl/ffi.h > ecl
<msevwork> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIY-Wireless-Smart-Home-Wifi-Light-Bulb-Dimmable-Intellegent-RGBW-LED-Lamp-E27-/162158966105?hash=item25c16d7559:g:2M8AAOSwCfdXo8g4&rmvSB=true  a kdo zna tole lučko na aliexpressu najdt k je zihr cnej tm :D
<metalcamp_> msevwork: step 9 https://blog.hubspot.com/blog/tabid/6307/bid/1264/12-quick-tips-to-search-google-like-an-expert.aspx
<msevwork> aja ql :D
<msevwork> sam nevem če je to rešitev
<msevwork> najdu sm jo
<msevwork> metalcamp_, res je bla to rešitev :D
<msevwork> sam je dražja
<metalcamp_> msevwork: a ni kul, ko si lahko sam poiščeš stvari, ki te zanimajo? :>
<matjaz> metalcamp_, yes, it's the best
 * metalcamp_ sets goal for 2017: teach msevwork how to use google
<matjaz> sej se bo nauču počas
 * metalcamp_ sets goal for 2020: teach msevwork to rtfm
<msevwork> haha
<msevwork> ja res je kul
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> zle boste mel mogoče mal več miru k mam čez cca 2 mesca izpit
<msevwork> :D
<msevwork> izpita
<msevwork> :D
<metalcamp_> matjaz: read that in trump voice
<metalcamp_> :)
<matjaz> metalcamp_, yes, tudi jaz :)
<metalcamp_> msevwork: got my opi up and running
<msevwork> nice in kaj dela ter kaj ne?
<msevwork> k ti maš uno k ni tok supportana
<metalcamp_> ja, opi 2
<metalcamp_> zaenkrat sem samo naložil armbian nightly
<metalcamp_> nameravam zamenjat rpi zero s tem, zero pa gre naprej na druge projekte
<msevwork> magic mirror lahko nardiš z zerotom :D
<metalcamp_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/C5T7kDgVUAARv9_.mp4
<metalcamp_> msevwork: kako se ti zdi official opi forum?
<metalcamp_> tako groznih avatarjev nisem videl že od leta 2010
<msevwork> mene ni tm gor
<msevwork> js sm sam na armbian forumu
<msevwork> grozen je ja, pa počasn ful
<metalcamp_> ne vem, če ne bi postavil neko vzporedno zadevo
<metalcamp_> msevwork: boš skrbel za aktivnost? :)
<matjaz> metalcamp_, definitivno
<matjaz> sam bojo vsi uporabniki foruma spizdili
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/AVcsaDha2m4   lol
<metalcamp_> matjaz: saj bom izklopil chat pa taganje :>
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, the soul of WC
<CrazyLemon> matjaz wc?!
<matjaz> world championship
<matjaz> kamor vsi lahko pridejo
<matjaz> al pa OI, isti Å¡it
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ah..sm mislu wc kot wc!
<msevwork> metalcamp_, totally
<metalcamp_> msevwork: it's a deal
<msevwork> Å¡koda da je ta "jernej" nehal developement na openelec-u za opi
<msevwork> ker je obstal na verziji 16
<msevwork> verzija 17 ma pa ful lepši UI
<msevwork> (sicer sm najdu skin k nardi isti efekt ampak ok)
<msevwork> vseen je bolš bit na bolj bleeding edgeu
<metalcamp_> jernej who?
<msevwork> en slovenc
<msevwork> na armbian forumu je
<msevwork> sj glavni dev od armbiana je pa tut slovenc
<msevwork> igor
<CrazyLemon>  Saarland University Python research <python-userstudies@cispa.saarland>      wtf?
<CrazyLemon> a je Å¡e kdo dobu tole na github mail?
<metalcamp_> msevwork: ja, sem videl
<metalcamp_> his github activity is impressing
<msevwork> holly shit how much commits
<msevwork> sam zj je reku da ga to ne navdušuje več
<msevwork> da bo rajš kšn kernel driverje pisal :D
<msevwork> čak sam če mergea openelec 7 a to pomen da bo na novi verziji delal naprej?
<msevwork> aja ne to je Å¡e kr kodi 16
<msevwork> kašn sux
<metalcamp_> CrazyLemon: nope
<CrazyLemon> https://userstudies.cs.uni-saarland.de/pythonstudy/static/ConsentForm.pdf
<CrazyLemon> svašta
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, kasj si to dobu?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz nek python survey stuff
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu hočejo da jim rešiš python naloge
<CrazyLemon> basically msev undercover
<matjaz> :D
<metalcamp_> rofl
<matjaz> msevwork, evo neki zate https://github.com/OverloadUT/alexa-plex
<Limona> ojla
<Limona> Resnik tu? :3
<metalcamp_> Limona: https://libgdx.badlogicgames.com/
<Limona> めｈ
<Limona> meh
<Limona> raje unity potem uporabim
<Limona> ceprov zgleda kr cool za 2d zadevo
<Limona> konec koncev pa itak svoj engine pisem tak da
<Limona> bo za sprobat :)
<slax0r> jutro
<Limona> trenutno drmam qt
<metalcamp_> mja, unity ni bad
<slax0r> qt...huh...memories
<slax0r> a pyqt je se thang?
<metalcamp_> čeprav nisem merodajen :)
<slax0r> kera verzija je zdaj ze? 6?
<Limona> mah qt se zivi ocitno
<Limona> najraje bi kr v unity ui naredu zadevo
<Limona> kr je dost bols
<Limona> ampak bah
<Limona> tecn je qt
<Limona> oz visual studio plugin za qt
<slax0r> y?
<speed-> blup!
<slax0r> blarp
<speed-> ka zaj slax
<speed-> delas kaj pa zakaj ne
<metalcamp_> that escalated quickly
<CrazyLemon> matjaz that should be renamed to 'Alexa PlexA'
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, that's a pr0n name
<CrazyLemon> matjaz so? whats wrong with pr0n names?
<CrazyLemon> Crazy Steel
<CrazyLemon> Lemon Juicer
<CrazyLemon> and so on :D
<matjaz> lol :D
<matjaz> El Lemon
<matjaz> za kubanke
<slax0r> speed-: bolniska
<slax0r> igrice spilam celi dan
<speed-> bolnisko glumis
<speed-> ha!
<slax0r> pa to tudi treba
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> jaz bi tudi mogel
<speed-> samo se nimam ekartice
<speed-> se morem zbunit na gkk
<speed-> koji kurac
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> najhujse pa je da sem na antibiotikih pa se niti napiti ne smem
<speed-> ce vgonis
<speed-> sto je vcera lejko sau na pivo
<speed-> sicer nej san
<speed-> :)))
<speed-> ali premika se v dobro smer haha
<slax0r> pa nej znankar saso? :D
<speed-> pa genau
<slax0r> nemogoce :D
<slax0r> pa san je celo spiu ali njemi zena pomagala? :D
<speed-> pazi ti to
<speed-> DVEJ !
<slax0r> NEJ
<slax0r> :O
<slax0r> te jo je mogo prejsnji vecer redno vred zeti
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> nej dvej?
<speed-> pa pazi se to
<speed-> se tretjo je scel
<speed-> pa san jes mogel iti
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> ne mrdaj
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> ce te nebi pozno ti sploh vrvo nebi :D
<slax0r> se malo pa de eti #ubuntu-pr
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> eh
<speed-> vzememo kanal
<speed-> prekmurscino za uradni jezik !!!!
<slax0r> pa to mislin
<slax0r> najpre zememo TLD od puerto rico
<speed-> ja
<speed-> ovi tak neven zakoj majo
<slax0r> te pa preimenuvlemo #ubuntu-si v #ubuntu-pr
<speed-> ci so amerika
<speed-> picka jin materna
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> PREKMURJE REPUBLIKA
<speed-> ka pa bi za himno meli
<speed-> iden dol po kobilji pijan kak zandar?
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> tako
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> evo vse je pripravleno
<speed-> neven ka cakamo
<slax0r> mo meli volitve, ali uvedeva diktaturo? :D
<speed-> eh jebes volitve
<speed-> to se zmenimo na lepe oci
<speed-> tak na 4leta
<speed-> :)
<speed-> slax0r vceraj sem hodo po povisnico :D
<speed-> pa vse kaze ka bo
<speed-> sem ovemu uleto v pisarno, pripravlen iti takoj po kündige papir pa da ga skup spuniva :D
<slax0r> hehe :D
<slax0r> to je to :D
<speed-> sicer zdaj morem pocakati drugi teden bodo meli sestanek
<speed-> da dobim counter offer :D
<slax0r> kelko si pravo?
<speed-> 3.4 :)
<speed-> se vedno premalo
<speed-> samo vrdik
<speed-> naj jin bo
<Limona> kolk dobis ven po davku?
<slax0r> jaz bom tudi mogo iti pm
<speed-> jih zdaj par mescov pistin na meri
<slax0r> to vec nej normalno ka vse prenasati moren
<speed-> Limona nevem ker se nimam to haha
<Limona> no pa trenutno
<speed-> premalo
<speed-> !
<slax0r> 3.4, to je cca. 2.2
<Limona> placas vrjetno neko razliko
<Limona> mja
<Limona> toj kurc
<Limona> pizda fajn bi blo v ameriki ko te skasirajo max 25%
<speed-> ja
<speed-> pa si nogo poteres
<speed-> pa bankrotiras
<speed-> :D
<Limona> jbg
<slax0r> na 3400 mas ~550 davka
<Limona> mas pa $$
<Limona> :P
<slax0r> pa ~600 zavarovanja/penzije itd
<slax0r> + 13. in 14. placa
<slax0r> kjer ni zavarovanja, samo vplacilo za penzijo
<speed-> ja te so lustne
<speed-> :))
<slax0r> nic, grem se basad
<speed-> koliko dobis ti
<slax0r> basat*
<slax0r> KOLINE
<slax0r> :)
<Limona> jaz mam preko studenta
<speed-> ko je 13 pa 14
<speed-> 6k? :p
<Limona> tak da placam 20% samo
<Limona> al kolk je
<Limona> ta mesec mislim da pride oni drek
<Limona> od davka
<slax0r> obe skupaj ja
<speed-> pizda
<speed-> saj mi dobimo
<speed-> 2 placi skup
<speed-> maj pa november
<speed-> se mi zdi
<speed-> Limona ka ti jamras
<speed-> placaj davke mater :D
<Limona> pa saj jih placam
<Limona> nazivce mi samo gre da mamo minimalno placo 600e
<Limona> pa povprecno 1k
<Limona> avstrijci pa 2x
<Limona> za nekoga ki se uci 8let+ programirat
<Limona> da ma tako kurac placo
<Limona> pa si konkurenten globalno
<speed-> jah
<speed-> pa idi drugam
<speed-> remote
<speed-> karkoli
<speed-> :)
<Limona> mah, drugje si tujc / prisle
<Limona> trebalo bi tu poslihtat zadeve
<slax0r> in?
<slax0r> ce te kdo ne smatra kot istovrednega pa ta prisle hitro odide kam drugam
<slax0r> jaz tam prodajam svoje znanje in izkusnje, ne svoje nacionalnosti
<msevwork> slavni slaxor
<Limona> kje je Resnik
<Resnik> ?
<Limona> Isadie > ma za MOTD da mi twitch gor fukne :D
<Limona> Isadie > resnik bil kaj gor zadnje cajte?
<Resnik> včeraj
<Limona> fukni mu twitch gor :)
<Limona> pa meni zrihtaj raven bpo plz :P
<Resnik> nism ti jst karitas
<Resnik> :D
<Limona> pa to je investicija :)
<Limona> dobis ce mi rata :P
<Resnik> ma ne rabm investirat :D
<Limona> a dej dej, eni tu delamo :P
<Resnik> no. :D
<CrazyLemon> https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=850895445
<jabuk> Steam Greenlight :: SuperTuxKart
<CrazyLemon> ajde..pejte voteat
<CrazyLemon> lets make linux great again
<Resnik> hm, me mal mika ryzen-a preordrat
<CrazyLemon> do it
<CrazyLemon> also.. WTF https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=869783070 #NSFW
<Resnik> po drug stran pa, tud kak NAS si morm omislt
<Resnik> :)
<Limona> nas?
<Resnik> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network-attached_storage
<jabuk> Network-attached storage - Wikipedia
<speed-> Resnik ne bodi jew
<speed-> talaj denar!
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ce ne pa vsaj isk
<Limona> aja to
<Limona> lol
<Limona> sem mislil da je vezano na ryzena :D
<Limona> drugace ma pa speedek prav :P
<Limona> Resnik, na ruter si navezes en raid box
<Limona> pa mas nas :)
<Resnik> right
<Resnik> :)
<Limona> right :P
<speed-> jaz bi si tudi mogel nekaj zrihtat
<speed-> pa ni volje :D
<speed-> se viska raid kontroler mam!
<Limona> jaz bi si mogu server nastimat
<Limona> samo je problem kr ce je na lanu je isti kurc
<Limona> vps imam, samo ze laufa stuff gor
<Limona> rabim en vps kjer lahko drkam gor pa ga skos restartam
<Limona> pa da ni povezano lih preko lana
<CrazyLemon> 4g modem daš gor pa je to to!
<Resnik> lol
<Limona> jeebni qt
<Limona> how does it work
<Resnik> al bom pa na bolhi staknu en predpotočn pc
<Resnik> pa not diske natlaču
<Resnik> :D
<Resnik> pa bo sm jbod
<CrazyLemon> bolhi? a nisi ti v .ca?
<Resnik> ne da bi vedu?
<matjaz> pa freenas flikneš gor pa je
<matjaz> ezpz
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<Resnik> pomojm si neki zamešal :D
<CrazyLemon> ma nekdo tu je govoru da živi v kanadi
<Limona> resnik zakaj tolk kompliciras?
<Limona> raid controler rabis
<Limona> in ga vtaknes v ruter
<Limona> in imas
<Resnik> 0.o
<Limona> vsi ruterji podpirajo nas
<matjaz> raid controller vtakneš v ruter?
<matjaz> wat
<Resnik> nimam pojma o čem sanjaš ti Limona
<Resnik> ajde zunanji disk pa na USB od mal bošga routerja, i'd buy that, ne pa da raid kartico rineš v router
<Limona> nene
<Limona> mini itx rabis
<Limona> pa gor das diske v raidu
<Limona> pa imas :)
<Resnik> ja no, sj to ti je pol že nas
<Resnik> >_>
<matjaz> aja, da si nardiš NAS pač :D
<Limona> da
<Resnik> pizda si nerazumljivo napisal
<Limona> hehe
<Limona> ja, baje se da tudi na usb, sam kolkr vem je tisti usb port narejen za radio transmitione
<Limona> ampak se da tudi storage
<Limona> nikol nisem to slatal
<matjaz> sej pravim, al to pa freenas gor rukneš, al pa si pač Synology kupiš
<Resnik> zj sm mel enga
<Resnik> hp microserverja
<CrazyLemon> pa flikaš luknje v synologyju :D
<Resnik> sam sm ga prodal
<Resnik> :)
<Resnik>  mam pa enga hp-ja
<Resnik> sm je poor man vmware
<speed-> rsenik ti mas ziher nek star ipad
<speed-> daj prodaj!
<Resnik> http://prntscr.com/ecfguv
<Resnik> nimam
<jabuk> Screenshot by Lightshot
<speed-> kak nimas
<speed-> nisi ti neki iClovek
<Matthai> kaj pomeni render mode "canvas" ali "css"?
<metalcamp_> Matthai: https://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/internals/howbrowserswork/
<metalcamp_> ali pa tole
<metalcamp_> https://www.kirupa.com/html5/dom_vs_canvas.htm
<jabuk> DOM vs. Canvas | kirupa.com
<jabuk> For visually complex tasks, know when to use the DOM and when to use canvas by learning about the two drawing modes used under the hood.
<metalcamp_> je krajše :>
<Resnik> ne speed-
<Resnik> nism nč na Istuff vezan
<Resnik> sploh :)
<matjaz> je pa ura 4 pa vsi quitajo
<matjaz> ffs
<idioterna> hehe
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ti bi pa lahk rage quital!
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/122063427929719/photos/a.123460374456691.21257.122063427929719/979357255533661/?type=3
<jabuk> Šala leta. Sprašujejo kaj bom za pusta?... - Damjan Murko (Fan Club) | Facebook
<CrazyLemon> lol
<jabuk> Šala leta. Sprašujejo kaj bom za pusta? Gorčica bom, da boste lahko vame namočili klobasice. 😂😂😂😂😂
<idioterna> a k ponavad je pa majoneza?
<idioterna> sounds somewhat legit
<yang> haha
<yang> enkrat sem se sliku s tem murkotm
<yang> v nekem bifeju sem bil s prjatlco pa ona pravi "Glej murko" jaz pa "kje je, ne vidim" pa pravi ona "na sekret je sel, pejt za njim pa ga fotkaj, pa bova objavila v Lady za honorar"
<yang> pa pol ko je nazaj prisel sva mu rekla ce bi se fotkal pa se je
<yang> here's the proof https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damjan_Murko#/media/File:Damjan_Murko.jpg
<CrazyLemon> proof of what? a bad photo?
<idioterna> da je yang car k pozna vse pomembne celebrityje
<yang> itak lahk bi mel celebrity booking agencijo
<idioterna> kko pa to zgleda
<idioterna> a da klobasicam karte prodajas
<yang> :)
<yang> ta je (bil) poročen
<idioterna> kdo?
<yang> Greste kaj na Karneval
<yang> ja murko je (bil) porocen
<yang> ampak to ni ovira za klobasice
<CrazyLemon> lmao..na secondary displayu mam območje kjer kazalec kr zgine
<CrazyLemon> tam spodnja polovica zaslona :D
<idioterna> kdo je murko
<idioterna> aja, celebrity
<idioterna> sem pozabu ze
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] metalcamp opened pull request #64: Added Val 202 API (master...master) https://git.io/vyv3N
<CrazyLemon> what the fudge
<CrazyLemon> kazalec je viden če snemam namizje
<CrazyLemon> drugače pa ne
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp taggaj dz_0nyja
<metalcamp> done
<CrazyLemon> to je en način..drug način je preprosto ta dam klikneš na assigneeja/reviewerja :D
<metalcamp> that's the easy way :>
-7GHAAD0B7:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #64: Added Val 202 API (master...master) https://git.io/vyv3N
-3NAAAMGCM:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/vyvZU
-3NAAAMGCM:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 1b90ad0 metalcamp: added val202 api
-3NAAAMGCM:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master e312ba3 metalcamp: updated Readme.md with val 202 api, sort a-z
-3NAAAMGCM:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 6907279 Janez Troha: Merge pull request #64 from metalcamp/master...
-7GHAAD0CD:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 2 new commits to master: https://git.io/vyvZG
-7GHAAD0CD:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master d1d11c6 Dražen M: Removed broken links
-7GHAAD0CD:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master bf3124b Dražen M: Fix regex. We only match whole _win_ word now (as we should)
-3NAAAMGCQ:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #63: Removed broken links (master...fix/win-links) https://git.io/vDpAJ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 3 new commits to master: https://git.io/vyvZg
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master d06f81c CrazyLemon: Use xenial(LTS) instead of saucy
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 5406bc1 CrazyLemon: Limit output to 5 results
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 541eb50 CrazyLemon: Fix apt test
<CrazyLemon> someone is on clicking spree!
-7GHAAD0CI:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vyvZr
-7GHAAD0CI:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master e6c84ba CrazyLemon: Lets ignore non-breaking space
-3NAAAMGCY:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #60: Lets ignore non-breaking space (master...fix/title-nbsp) https://git.io/vDrGi
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny deleted fix/title-nbsp at c2c59dd: https://git.io/vyvZK
-7GHAAD0CR:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #59: .sskj - updated link points to fran.si (master...fix-replace/sskj-url) https://git.io/vMwSi
-3NAAAMGC7:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vyvZ6
-3NAAAMGC7:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 88b7eee CrazyLemon: .sskj - updated link points to fran.si
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny deleted fix-replace/sskj-url at 720a0ee: https://git.io/vyvZi
<metalcamp> http://www.foaas.com/
<jabuk> Fuck Off As A Service (FOAAS)
<metalcamp> lol
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vyvC0
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master ff25fd0 Janez Troha: Update deploy.sh
<CrazyLemon> best branch name ever in 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> ...
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/links-without-content-type-that-make-a-boo-boo (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vyvlE
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/links-without-content-type-that-make-a-boo-boo 0dc13bf Dražen M: Fix that sh1t that nytimes.com is doing - no content-type?!?da faq NYT!
<metalcamp> :)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #65: Fix that sh1t that nytimes.com is doing - no content-type?!?da faq NYT! (master...fix/links-without-content-type-that-make-a-boo-boo) https://git.io/vyv8a
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vyv4X
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 9c78940 Dražen M: Fix that sh1t that nytimes.com is doing - no content-type?!?da faq NYT!
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vyv4x
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 8a382c1 dz0ny: Update deploy.sh
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny deleted fix/win-links at 72d9c77: https://git.io/vyv4h
<dz0ny> I HATE TRAVIS
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed master from 8a382c1 to ab93c64: https://git.io/jAuk
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master ab93c64 dz0ny: Update deploy.sh
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed master from ab93c64 to 7636f51: https://git.io/jAuk
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 7636f51 dz0ny: Update deploy.sh
<Limona> irc bot ki javlja svoje updejte
<Limona> top kek
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed master from 7636f51 to ad14891: https://git.io/jAuk
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master ad14891 dz0ny: Update deploy.sh
<CrazyLemon> sej ne javlja ircbot
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ga pol uporabljaš? :D kaj je blo narobe s tistim prej CIjem..karkoli je že bil
<CrazyLemon> wrencher?
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed master from ad14891 to e21f89a: https://git.io/jAuk
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master e21f89a dz0ny: Update deploy.sh
<dz0ny> nis mogu pogledat kaj je z buildom narobe
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed master from e21f89a to 3f55096: https://git.io/jAuk
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 3f55096 dz0ny: Update deploy.sh
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi travis ne pove dosti.. failed to deploy ni ravno uporabn info :)
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed master from 3f55096 to 7ca4c09: https://git.io/jAuk
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 7ca4c09 dz0ny: Update deploy.sh
<dz0ny> OMG
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed master from 7ca4c09 to 90e7621: https://git.io/jAuk
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 90e7621 dz0ny: Update deploy.sh
<dz0ny> .val202
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: BAS IN GLAS - JE 'MELA PESMI ZATO, DA JIH JE PELA NAGLAS!
<CrazyLemon> works!
<dz0ny> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Beau - C'mon Please. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MMVltAd7VA
<dz0ny> .val202
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: BAS IN GLAS - JE 'MELA PESMI ZATO, DA JIH JE PELA NAGLAS!
<dz0ny> .sskj franci
<jabuk>         Fránci -ja m s -em oseb. i. (ȃ)Fráncijev -a -o (ȃ)
<jabuk>         
<jabuk>     
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<CrazyLemon> ok..ni floodal
<CrazyLemon> success!
<yang> Če je kdo pri močeh, majo v Hoferju v ponudbi fitnes opremo od raznih sobnih koles do benchov in ročk z utežmi za kvihtat
<CrazyLemon> .sskj fitnes
<jabuk>         fítnes1 -a in fitness -a cit. [fítnes] m (ȋ) 1. telesne vaje, zlasti na posebnih rekreacijskih napravah, za razvijanje, ohranjanje telesnih sposobnosti in zmogljivosti: hoditi na fitnes; trener fitnesa; V stranskih prostorih so predvideni plezalna stena, dvorana za squash, dvorana za fitnes, masažo in rehabilitacijski prostor  2. prostor, opremljen s posebnimi rekreacijskimi napravami za razvijanje, ohranjanje telesnih sposobn
<jabuk> in zmogljivosti; fitnes center (1): V hotelu ponujajo kar precej udobja in možnosti za dodatne dejavnosti, saj imajo na voljo savno in fitnes E ← agl. fitness iz ↑fítfítnes2 -- v prid. rabi fitnes klub; fitnes studio; Njen osebni trener skrbi za obvezno in vodeno telovadbo na fitnes napravah   fítnes cénter -- -tra in cênter -tra  in fitness cénter -- -tra  in cênter -tra m (ȋ, ẹ̄; ē) 1. prostor, opremljen s posebnimi rek
<jabuk> napravami za razvijanje, ohranjanje telesnih sposobnosti in zmogljivosti; fitnes1 (2): Poleg savn, fitnes centra, masažnih prostorov in lepoti
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vyvgF
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master e35109e Janez Troha: Increase freenode kick avoidance deep learning algorithm
<CrazyLemon> sj ne bo floodal..ker ne pošlje toliko charjev naenkrat
<CrazyLemon> max..512 ?
<CrazyLemon> smth like that
<dz0ny> bl jih mot kolk hitro enter tolčeš
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] metalcamp opened pull request #66: Added Bitstamp API (master...master) https://git.io/vyv1V
<idioterna> yang: https://bou.si/4c/1487880165027.jpg
<yang> hehe
<yang> dobra
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] metalcamp closed pull request #66: Added Bitstamp API (master...master) https://git.io/vyv1V
<idioterna> dej deployi to zdej :)
<matjaz> o moj bog
<CrazyLemon> 1099€
<matjaz> ma ke ste pridni!
<CrazyLemon> depoy done
<CrazyLemon> deploy*
<yang> idioterna: a cifre na tagih slucajno kaj pomenjo ?
<CrazyLemon> commit hash
<idioterna> ne vem
<idioterna> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> 1099€
<idioterna> ne smergla me
<idioterna> ja 1099.920
<CrazyLemon> smerglam te no!
<CrazyLemon> ja..92
<CrazyLemon> sam na dve decimalki delam..če si tečn
<CrazyLemon> če nisi pa brez
<idioterna> #btc na sioff ma boljso infrastrukturl
<idioterna> s/rl/ro/
<CrazyLemon> pol pa pejt na sioff!
<idioterna> sej sm!
<matjaz> a temu zdobbiju zdej the 40 threadov ne more weechata poganjat al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ni doma
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡el v tujino
<CrazyLemon> po Å¡oulde!
<matjaz> .sskj Å¡oulde
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<matjaz> pfft!
<CrazyLemon> .sskj Å¡oldi
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<idioterna> solde
<idioterna> .sskj soldi
<jabuk> Ni zadetkov
<idioterna> .sskj sold
<jabuk>         sóld -a [u̯d] m (ọ̑ ọ̄) 1. nekdaj denarna enota raznih (manjših) vrednosti: kovanec za dva solda; plačati pet soldov // kovanec v vrednosti te enote: v žepu je otipal še en sold2. ekspr. denar sploh: vse solde sem zapravil / no, kak sold bi ti že dal, dosti pa tako nimam● ekspr. za to delo nisem dobil solda plačila; ekspr. gleda na vsak sold je varčen; je skop; zastar. zavezal se je služiti za cesa
<jabuk> vojaški najemnik
<jabuk>         
<jabuk>     
<matjaz> aja, da podam prvo oceno Wildlands
<matjaz> 0/10
<matjaz> ffs
<CrazyLemon> .imdb wildlands
<jabuk> Wildlands |16 May 2003 12 min| Comedy, Short
<jabuk> N/A
<matjaz> ...
<jabuk> IMDB:8.1/10 (7 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0376991
<matjaz> na Steamu je
<CrazyLemon> well that was..short
<CrazyLemon> aja
<matjaz> tanov Ghost Recon
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<matjaz> najprej se 30 minut z zvokom ukvarjam, ker ga pač ni, pol grejo pa v maintenence mode in bojo šele čez eno uro nazaj
<matjaz> seveda, tud špile zagnat ne moreš brez strežnikov
<matjaz> ffs
<CrazyLemon> a je sam en strežnik?
<matjaz> Ubisoft ma načez, tko da je čisto možno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tell them about ubuntu cloud!
<matjaz> mah, tko dobr zgleda, da bom kar razočaran če ne bo kul
<matjaz> coop za 4, eliminiraš kartele kot operator
<matjaz> top
<CrazyLemon> nč..zdej si me zrajcal..zdj moram zalaufat day of infamy
<matjaz> think Benghazi in Venezuela
<CrazyLemon> matjaz v bistvu..insurgency:sandstorm :D
<matjaz> to tud komi čakam
<matjaz> upam da jim rata spacat do konca leta alpho
<idioterna> .yt sandstorm munich
<jabuk> Sandstorm - Akkordeonquintett der AO-München e.V. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uizNcQcpK-8
<CrazyLemon> matjaz do konca leta bo po moje že na steamu kot early access
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] metalcamp opened pull request #67: Added Bitstamp API (master...master) https://git.io/vyvSR
<yang> izgleda, da prvi dve verziji linux kernela 0.01 in 0.02 nista vec dostopni, ostale verzije od 0.11 dalje pa so na spletu
<yang> https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/Historic/old-versions/
<jabuk> Index of /pub/linux/kernel/Historic/old-versions
<matjaz> yang, na githubu jih ziher lohk dobiš
<matjaz> ne vem zakaj, but OK
<CrazyLemon> http://ekipa24.si/clanek/magazin/ob-robu/58a829eb6bbc6/nora-ponudba-kitajski-milijon-za-olimpijinega-fifa-jusufija-zelijo-ga-tudi-stevilni-evropski-velikani
<CrazyLemon> lol
<jabuk> Ekipa24.si - Nora ponudba: Kitajski milijon za Olimpijinega Jusufija, želijo ga tudi številni evropski velikani
<jabuk> Bo Olimpija iz nepričakovanega naslova zaslužila eno največjih odškodnin v svoji zgodovini?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<Limona_> bah
<Limona_> 3 ure
<Limona_> da sm faking debiana usposobu
<Limona_> time to use arch on this old crap
<yang> matjaz: ce slucajno najdes tak link, mi ga prosim pastaj v query
<yang> oz. zakaj mislis, da bi se to nahajalo na githubu in ne v kernel.org
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-24
<idioterna> ker je to edino smiselno
<speed-> morgen
<napsy_> lp
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 4.km JV od BOVCA @24/02/2017 07:44:40  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.59+E
<metalcamp_> jutro
<speed-> jo
<Matthai> jutro
<Matthai> spet pitonasto vprašanje :-)
<Matthai> trenutna_temperatura = "Trenutna temperatura (ob %s) je: %.1f °C." % (strftime("%-H:%-M"), avg_temp[0])
<Matthai> reče mi: TypeError: float argument required, not tuple
<CrazyLemon> ne uporabljat %.1f ampak uporabi %s :)
<Matthai> saj ni problem v drugem delu, problem je v prvem delu
<Matthai> trenutna_temperatura = "Trenutna temperatura (ob +++) je: %.1f °C." % (avg_temp[0]) - tole lepo izpiše kar rabim
<Matthai> strftime("%-H:%-M") ga moti
<metalcamp_> zakaj %-H:%-M?
<metalcamp_> in ne %H:%M?
<Matthai> ker nočem 06, pač pa 6
<Matthai> sploh je pa isto če dam brez minusov
<metalcamp_> kateri datetime formatiraš?
<Matthai> ne razumem... tole je celotna vrstica, ki ne dela:
<Matthai> trenutna_temperatura = "Trenutna temperatura (ob %s) je: %.1f °C." % (strftime("%H:%M"), avg_temp[0])
<Matthai> če dm %s in strftime ven, pa dela
<metalcamp_> strftime moraš nekaj podati, da lahko sformatira
<Matthai> aha, ok, sem dal takole:
<Matthai> trenutna_temperatura = "Trenutna temperatura (ob %s) je: %.1f °C." % (strftime("%H:%M", gmtime()), avg_temp[0])
<Matthai> pa je isto
<Matthai> TypeError: float argument required, not tuple
<CrazyLemon> kaj je gmtime() ?
<Matthai> to ti mend ačas vrne, če prav razumem
<CrazyLemon> dej ti nam kodo nekam prilepi :)
<metalcamp_> trial and error programming :>
<metalcamp_> poskusi datetime.now().strftime('%H-%M')
<metalcamp_> pa daj import datetime from datetime
<metalcamp_> string za formatiranje popravi po želji, zgleda sem se zatipkal
<CrazyLemon>  [Global Notice] Hi all, Cloudflare has announced that a bug may have caused disclosure of data, sent via CF, to third parties, further info can be found at https://blog.cloudflare.com/ | freenode uses CF for CDN, while we have not received any reports indicating that we are affected, we urge webchat users in particular to consider changing their passwords! Thank you.
<msevwork> ohnoes
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, vau, nism vedu, da je slovenec nr. 1
<msevwork> kko že te fortranove zadeve skompajlam
<CrazyLemon> by googling 'how to compile fortran'
<speed-> ^^
<speed-> *plosk* *plosk*
<msevwork> sm zguglov
<CrazyLemon> https://www.wordfence.com/blog/2017/02/cloudflare-data-leak/
<jabuk> Cloudflare Data Leak: How to Secure Your Site
<matjaz> dz0ny je pa pard dni nazaj glih njih priporočal tuki :)
<Limona> na sploh je cloudfare dobra zadeva
<Limona> vsi ga kiksnejo na case
<matjaz> itak
<dz0ny> matjaz: I did?
<dz0ny> sej so ok, to bo zdej kriv un intern :)
<matjaz> dz0ny, a nisi ti msevwork neki cloudflare predlagal?
<dz0ny> k ni preveril al mu string match vrne 1234 al -1 :D
<dz0ny> aja za dns
<dz0ny> ne za proxy
<matjaz> yes :)
<matjaz> čaki, a od tega interna kej piše kje, al je unofficial? :D
<dz0ny> unofficial, well čez kake 2 leti bo zihr na hn , kako je zajebu :D
<matjaz> :D
<msevwork> revež
<msevwork> ta intern
<Limona> time for some c++
<Limona> aww yis
<jabuk> http://imgur.com/WbCswRN
<Limona> git gud
<Resnik> kaj cloudflare?
<Resnik> če je narobe skonfiguriran
<Resnik> je en kurac
<Resnik> http://www.crimeflare.com/cfs.html
<jabuk> Uncovering bad guys hiding behind CloudFlare
<metalcamp_> stupid question: kaj bi lahko bil vzrok za napako "no space left on device" ob ustvarjanju docker containerja?
<metalcamp_> df -i ne vrne nič pretresljivega
<metalcamp_> placa na disku je tudi dovolj
<metalcamp_> https://paste.sh/81Cxe3Yv#prwv0bbPMBnGJr4QDn4XhfnE
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny> strace it
<dz0ny> reboot bo tu pomagal
<matjaz> pa dej Å¡e docker ps --all
<dz0ny> aufs je se kr zlo buggy
<matjaz> pa docker images
<metalcamp_> https://paste.sh/oBZKIfTr#CzoeAHbubbYlX828-ZLuJkFa
<jabuk> paste.sh · encrypted pastebin
<dz0ny> ce reboot ne pomaga je aufs meta corrupted
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> rm -rf /var/lib/docker/
<dz0ny> pa restart docker pa jovo na novo
<matjaz> dz0ny, a je aufs zdej po defaultu not?
<matjaz> ker jest nimam
<dz0ny> nope vn so ga vrgel
<dz0ny> jst ma devicemapper
<dz0ny> k to je edin k systemd dovoli
<matjaz> Storage Driver: overlay
<matjaz>  Backing Filesystem: extfs
<matjaz>  Supports d_type: true
<matjaz> hm, tud na systemd
<matjaz> CentOS 7
<metalcamp_> dz0ny: čudno mi je to, ker sem že vrgel docker-engine dol, purgal in odstranil /var/lib/docker
<metalcamp_> pa Å¡e vedno ista napaka
<metalcamp_> mam pa na tem pcju nameščen ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<metalcamp_> če zamenjam storage driver za npr. devicemapper bi to naj rešilo težavo?
<krt57> .sskj intuicija
<jabuk>         intuícija -e ž (í) neposredno dojemanje, zaznavanje bistva česa, neodvisno od razumskega razčlenjevanja, navdih: predati, prepustiti se intuiciji; delati, ustvarjati po intuiciji, z intuicijo; obdarjen z intuicijo; ekspr. delo je sad gole intuicije // intuitivnost: imeti intuicijo; razprava priča o veliki avtorjevi intuiciji
<jabuk>         
<jabuk>     
<dz0ny> metalcamp_: mogoče
<dz0ny> dej kernel nov
<dz0ny> xenial recmo
<dz0ny> .apt lts-xenial
<jabuk> linux-lts-xenial-cloud-tools-4.4.0-31 {trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk> linux-lts-xenial-cloud-tools-4.4.0-28 {trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk> linux-lts-xenial-cloud-tools-4.4.0-24 {trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk> linux-lts-xenial-cloud-tools-4.4.0-22 {trusty (14.04LTS)}
<jabuk> linux-lts-xenial-cloud-tools-4.4.0-21 {trusty (14.04LTS)}
<dz0ny> mja
<dz0ny> kaj je že
<dz0ny> metalcamp_: pa tole si preber https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<dz0ny> zakaj se namešča kernel na stare dist
<metalcamp_> ok, hvala
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/sskj-blank-new-lines (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vyJt7
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/sskj-blank-new-lines d4bb543 Dražen M: .sskj: removing all the unnecessary spaces
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #68: .sskj: removing all the unnecessary spaces (master...fix/sskj-blank-new-lines) https://git.io/vyJtF
<metalcamp_> omg it works
<CrazyLemon> new kernel > old kernel
<CrazyLemon> !
<metalcamp_> nope, wasn't kernel
<metalcamp_> tmp dir sem dal na drug disk
<metalcamp_> stupid fix, but it works
<matjaz> .yt ali en kekec
<jabuk> Ali en - Who is the real Kekec? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHSvVPK3ty0
<matjaz> .time toronto
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Toronto, ON, Canada je 08:19
<yang> matjaz: heh mam nekje Å¡e "leva scena" CD
<yang> to naj bi bil prvi RAP CD v SLO
<metalcamp_> .yt recycleman
<jabuk> RECYCLEMAN - KINDER YAY CHECK https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUhtQPTyfyE
<metalcamp_> yang: prvi rap cd za katerega Å¡e vedno nima matric :)
<metalcamp_> zato pa večinoma samo nastopa z bendom
<matjaz> yang, alija in klemena sem enkrat poslušal na bledu. ko sta imela skupaj "koncert"
<matjaz> to sta najbolj sprana človeka kar sem jih kdaj videl
<metalcamp_> explain
<yang> ?
<yang> kako mislis sprana
<matjaz> puff puff pass, pa ogromno enih teorij in debat
<yang> metalcamp_: matric ? Mislis Master posnetkov ?
<yang> Mislim, za tisti čas ko je bila Leva Scena narejena 1994 je bil kr nek preboj, sicer je bil pa en eden redkih raparjev takrat na sceni. Ne spoznam se sicer na RAP ampak tko se mi dozdeva
<yang> Pa tut napram drugim RAP pesmim, ko sem jih kasneje slišal je ta Leva Scena boljša
<Matthai> če hočem, da mi cron nekaj zalaufa vsakih 30 minut, se pravi 1, 1:30, 2, 2:30, itd, moram dati:
<Matthai> *,30 * * * *
<Matthai> kaj pa če hočem, da mi minuto čez zalaufa?
<Matthai> se pravi 1:01, 1:31,...
<matjaz> 31,1
<msevwork> yang, a ne veš to kaj pomen bit spran :D
<matjaz> Matthai, da ti pomagam https://crontab.guru/#31,1_*_*_*_*
<Matthai> se pravi dam 31,1 * * * * ... Å¡a tp je fiksno na :31 in :1 minuti ali "from now"?
<metalcamp_> yang: ja
<matjaz> Matthai, fiksno na 31 in 1
<Matthai> kul
<matjaz> "from now" afaik v cronu ne obstaja
<matjaz> aja, pa že prej ti je narobe delalo *,30 pomeni vsako minuto in 30to minuto
<matjaz> https://imgur.com/OPVBfew
<jabuk> No one knows the struggle - Imgur
<jabuk> A .jpg image . No one knows the struggle
<matjaz> lol
<msevwork> kako ugotovim če sm nek projekt cloneov z gitom da lahko pol kšne nove commite notr mergam pa to
<Limona> poglej ce ma .git folder not
<Limona> ce sem te prav razumel
<msevwork> ql
<msevwork> a tut če sm git cloneov je dobr
<msevwork> ni blo treba forkat npr?
<Limona> to je pa odvisn od streznika
<Limona> na gitlabu naprimer samo master lahko merga main branch
<Limona> devi rabijo svoj branch
<Limona> ki potem naredijo pull requeste
<matjaz> msevwork, če hočeš to delat na Githubu, na strani klikni fork pa tisto clonaj
<matjaz> če hočeš pogledat če si to že naredu, git remote show origin
<matjaz> pa pohlej kje je repo
<yang> metalcamp_: Klemen je pa na isto osnovno šolo hodil, tko kot tejle fantje v videu (poznam vse na videz, eden je bil moj sošolec) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SJfUYTfdoR4
<msevwork> ma matjaz upam da nism tko brez gita mycrofta namestil
<msevwork> k pol bom mogu spet od začetka vse skonfigurirat če bom hotu latest goodness
<msevwork> nevem zakaj nism že od začetka z gitom
<Matthai> yang, kaj se je pa zgodili zdaj z njimi? mislim telimi fanti, ki so v videu?
<yang> Matthai: klemna sem videl zadnjic v trgovini, ostali so bli pa precej problematicni, tko da nevem, nisem bil iz njihove druzbe
<Matthai> ja, zanimivo je tkole gledat po 10, 15 letih kakšno življensko pot je imel kdo
<yang> Ta moj sosolec je bil odličen risar in kasneje žal ni šel v to smer, nekaj je študiral modno smer pa faliral se mi zdi
<yang> lahko bi bil nek slikar
<yang> za časa tega Klemnovega CDja so pografitirali zunanjo stran garaž tam v Trnovem, to se še spomnim s kar dobrimi grafiti
<yang> Mogoče je kaj od tega še vidnega tam na Švabičevi ulici, če bo šel kdo mimo kdaj
<yang> nazadnje sem ga videl, da je delal kot kelner v diskoteki
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqF2MSF2e18
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sa2SFzSJjQ
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djMWlbwY_WE
<jabuk> Ghost town 6. Чернобыльская Зона. - YouTube
<jabuk> Всем спасибо за просмотр) If the video doesn't work, click here:http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x59pq4y
<jabuk> Drone Phantom in Chernobyl. Ghost town 7 - YouTube
<jabuk> Radiation explained. Gamma field.
<jabuk> Ghost town 5. Winter vlog - YouTube
<jabuk> Hi, everyone! This is a winter video from Chernobyl. Thanks for watching!
<yang> Kino Bežigrad je zgleda ponovno odprt
<speed-> juhej! I guess :D
<yang> Nazadnje sem tam Aliena gledu
<yang> .vreme lju
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 5.8°C @24.02.2017 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% severovzhodnik 2.9 m/s (10.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:51:19, Kulminacija: 12:16:40, Sončni zahod: 17:42:00
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 50min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<metalcamp> .btc usd
<dz0ny> https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=168774&comment=c27#c27
<jabuk> Bug 168774 – Add a test verifying cache deduplication is not sensitive to SHA1 collision attack
<dz0ny> > Oh wow, incredible.
<dz0ny> >
<dz0ny> > Is it fixable, or are we just totally hosed? Are we going to need to delete
<dz0ny> > all the SVN history since this commit from the server in order to avoid the
<dz0ny> > hash collision?
<dz0ny> For the record: the commits have been deleted, but the SVN is still hosed.
<dz0ny> how to kill SVN
<speed-> pa mi ze pozabimo pushat pa je dovolj skode :)
<pitastrudl> zzzzz
<metalcamp> sup?
<Limona> programira se :)
<metalcamp> Å¡e vedno?
<metalcamp> jaz sem zaključil za danes
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/trump-naj-mi-nekdo-v-obraz-pove-da-sem-grozen-clovek.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Trump: 'Naj mi nekdo v obraz pove, da sem grozen človek'
<jabuk> Potem ko se je v četrtek izvedelo, da je Bela hiša skušala prepričati FBI, naj zavrne poročila o stikih Trumpove kampanje z Rusi kot lažna, je ameriški predsednik pred konservativnimi aktivisti v Marylandu znova napadal medije. Zavzel se je za pre...
<CrazyLemon> lool..kera cvetka :D
<CrazyLemon> Zavzel se je za prepoved poročanja, če vir ni naveden z imenom.
<CrazyLemon> no exposure at all
<metalcamp> pa ravno 24 ur si našel :)
<CrazyLemon> na vsake X časa pa tudi oni kaj pametnega napišejo :D
<skyx> lp
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp sam zate http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/02/24/donald-trump-says-fake-media-enemy-people-have-no-sources/ a je to verodostojen medij? :D
<metalcamp> https://cdn.meme.am/instances/500x/57607104.jpg
<metalcamp> :)
<CrazyLemon> .gif sank you berry much
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/gEd1o5FbNCNNu.gif
<metalcamp> wrong!
<metalcamp> meme*
<CrazyLemon> a je že kdo slišal da zdaj ne kopljejo več (toliko) ampak optiko kar po zraku pripeljejo do hiše? izven mest of course
<msev-> a vsi emo gledate
<msev-> da ste tok tih
<msev-> evo zj v prekmurščini poje
<msev-> nč ne zastopm
<CrazyLemon> hah! Pri big bang theory ma stuart Ubuntu majico!
<dz0ny> se vid da je luser :>
<CrazyLemon> pfft..he has his own comic store!
<CrazyLemon> and lots of toys!
<CrazyLemon> also..he pays not rent! sounds like win to me!
<jabuk> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<pitastrudl> http://imgur.com/gallery/pQMo4OK
<jabuk> Salty NATO pilot bombing ISIS - GIF on Imgur
<jabuk> A .gif image with topic of Current Events, tagged withandfrom /r/Military/comments/5vxd41/salty_nato_pilot_bombing_isis/. Salty NATO pilot bombing ISIS
<Resnik> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> Resnik
<Resnik> [19:56] <CrazyLemon> a je že kdo slišal da zdaj ne kopljejo več (toliko) ampak optiko kar po zraku pripeljejo do hiše? izven mest of course
<Resnik> o čem ti to?
<idioterna> na kamn prvezejo fiber
<idioterna> pa vrzejo kukr gre
<Resnik> pa tok cajta ponavlajo dok ne pridejo do tm k hočjo ane
<idioterna> u bl civiliziranih drzavah pa z lokom :)
<CrazyLemon> to je ena tema https://www.s5tech.net/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=5707
<CrazyLemon> pa slišal sm da bodo tukaj v naših krajih tudi to počeli
<CrazyLemon> zato pa sm vprašal ali je to res ali boloney
<Resnik> lahko ti wireless postavjo PTP
<Resnik> T-2 dela tko, komplet s postavitvijo košta 350€
<Resnik> AC wireless, do 450mb+ teoretično
<idioterna> pa yagi?
<Resnik> ne, usmerjena
<Resnik> tko rešujejo poslovne stranke
<Resnik> pa tud za en blok vem na primorskem
<idioterna> ja sej yagi je mocno usmerjena :)
<Resnik> ni yagi antena
<idioterna> verjamem ja
<Resnik> pa tud telekom kdaj to postav
<idioterna> mislm telekom je take postavlu ze dolg nazaj
<Resnik> sm kj druzga pa ni glih tko
<Resnik> telekom bol ghz zadeve postavla, clear PTP u piko
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> oni loh, k majo svoje frekvence
<Resnik> t-2 ma public 5ghz
<Resnik> sm uradno oni lahko
<Resnik> jst pa ti pa ne smeva kao :D
<Resnik> oz morš oddajno moč omejit, sm to pol na daleč dela bol meh
<CrazyLemon> torej....vajin je odgovor  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Resnik> da fiber glih ni po luftu
<Resnik> sm da dela pa kr ok :D
<idioterna> dodas par pringles canov :)
<Resnik> kantico od barve :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: FTTB mas lahko recimo
<yang> nekje do blizine tvojega prikljucka od tam do doma pa coax recimo
<yang> veliko je tega ponekod
<yang> Pri nas mislim, da imamo FTTH
<yang> pac optika je noter v stanovanje potegnena
<yang> pa po ljubljani imam cca. 2-3ms
<yang> morda je FTTB od tam pa preko wi-fi do tvojga doma
<yang> samo latenca je potem verjetno malo visja
<Resnik> je kr ok latenca tud prek wifi, 0-2ms drugač
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-25
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 5.km  S od DOLENJSKIH TOPLIC @25/02/2017 07:15:14  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.8+N,+15.04+E
<LorD_DDooM> It's happening! http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/ureditev-ekonomskih-in-socialnih-pravic.html
<metalcamp> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5fxJScU0AAbOzf.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/sport/nogomet/prva-liga/luka-koper-ni-vec-pokrovitelj-nogometasev-kopra/415896
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<jabuk> Luka Koper ni več pokrovitelj nogometašev Kopra :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Čeprav je v večjem delu Slovenije včeraj snežilo, je zime konec. Vsaj za nogometaše. Že prvo dejanje pomladi prinaša derbi med Mariborom in Olimpijo.
<yang_> državna firma pokrovitelj nogometašev...
<yang_> aja v bistvu je kakih 10 d.o.o.-jev znotraj luke koper d.d.
<yang_> Sponzor Olimpije je (bil) Rastoder, ta ki banane (in ostalo sadje) uvaža
<upd> bananaaaa
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F-mju_gW3c8
<jabuk> How To Get Offended - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 52 - YouTube
<jabuk> How To Get Offended - Ultra Spiritual Life episode 52 Pre-order my new book at: http://HowToBeUltraSpiritual.com/ Ultra Spiritual T-Shirts: http://shop.awake...
<Limona> bah
<Limona> jebene visual aplikacije
<Limona> k ti cist drgac nardi
<Limona> kot kaze
<yang_> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 8°C @25.02.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 50% severovzhodnik 1.3 m/s (4.7 km/h) delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:49:22, Kulminacija: 12:16:21, Sončni zahod: 17:43:20
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 53min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<speed-> hhai
<Limona> yo
<Limona> ej speed
<Limona> v cem vi delate aplikacije
<speed-> Limona_ ionic za cross
<speed-> ali pa native
<speed-> ena je v unity
<speed-> ostalo pa pac neki cordova crap
<Limona_> aha
<Limona_> thanks :)
<Limona_> v cem pa je ionic
<speed-> pa isto cordova
<speed-> angular
<zdobbie> .btc krn
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<zdobbie> plz
<zdobbie> .val
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: ROSE ELINOR DOUGALL - ALL AT ONCE
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e mergean btc
-7GHAAEY31:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #68: .sskj: removing all the unnecessary spaces (master...fix/sskj-blank-new-lines) https://git.io/vyJtF
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vyTrP
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master beed418 Dražen M: .sskj: removing all the unnecessary spaces
<skyx> :)
<skyx> cer ;)
<idioterna> dej deployi zdej to no
<idioterna> vrednost je ze pod 1100 eur
<skyx> priporoca kdo kake in-ear headphones ?
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<zdobbie> .gif oh come on
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/l0K4mq3yRICCW4czm.gif
<skyx> :D
<dz0ny> metalcamp: s cem za vraga si to committal http://i.imgur.com/PvAmWfP.png :D
<matjaz> skyx, kakšne pa rabiš?
<matjaz> shure se 215 so dobre
<matjaz> jest mam mee m6 pro
<matjaz> tud dobre
<CrazyLemon> na githubu je zgledalo ok :D
<skyx> matjaz: nekaj takega https://www.mimovrste.com/prenosne-slusalke/sennheiser-slusalke-cx-3-00-crne
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny created fix/metalcamp (+4 new commits): https://git.io/vyToG
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/metalcamp 3f55096 dz0ny: Update deploy.sh
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/metalcamp e1e3628 dz0ny: Update deploy.sh
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/metalcamp 41d354f Janez Troha: Increase freenode kick avoidance deep learning algorithm
<skyx> lol :D OMG val202 is down!
<zdobbie> BIG WURDS https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/41d354f2b4ea3599e7d819f5e744d9d3de628d8d
<CrazyLemon> big man!
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny deleted fix/metalcamp at e4487e7: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/commit/e4487e7
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny created fix/metalcamp-btc (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vyTKa
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/metalcamp-btc 7986bc7 dz0ny: Rework of patch from metalcamp...
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny force-pushed fix/metalcamp-btc from 7986bc7 to 19110f1: https://git.io/vyTKi
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/metalcamp-btc 19110f1 dz0ny: Rework of patch from metalcamp...
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny closed pull request #67: Added Bitstamp API (master...master) https://git.io/vyvSR
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny pushed 1 new commit to master: https://git.io/vyTKQ
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/master 0fc9759 dz0ny: Rework of patch from metalcamp...
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] dz0ny deleted fix/sskj-blank-new-lines at d4bb543: https://git.io/vyTKF
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1086.35, low: 1070.05, high: 1126.00, bid: 1086.20, ask: 1090.00
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<idioterna> .btc thb
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1147.36, low: 1127.00, high: 1190.66, bid: 1147.36, ask: 1148.00
<idioterna> that's not thb
<zdobbie> .btc krn
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1149.77, low: 1127.00, high: 1190.66, bid: 1147.36, ask: 1150.98
<zdobbie> .btc yen
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1150.97, low: 1127.00, high: 1190.66, bid: 1147.36, ask: 1151.07
<zdobbie> meh! https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ircbot/pull/67/files#diff-08758611f66c9925ffa5c0100a89c3daR176
<zdobbie> .btc hjalp
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 1147.37, low: 1127.00, high: 1190.66, bid: 1147.37, ask: 1150.49
<zdobbie> umm
<zdobbie> riddle me that logical or?
<zdobbie> .time lskjdgkafjhlsdkgjhamlksdvba
<jabuk> Trenutni čas je čas za $YOLO!
<skyx> ravno mal gledam docker issues in source:>
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon created fix/btc (+1 new commit): https://git.io/vyTio
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- ircbot/fix/btc fa64b11 Dražen M: Fix btc
<CrazyLemon> sam kako si ti dz0ny pokvaru njegov commit :D
<CrazyLemon> ker on vidim da je vse commital
<CrazyLemon> cp/paste gone wrong?
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] CrazyLemon opened pull request #70: Fix btc (master...fix/btc) https://git.io/vyTii
-gh-jablana:#ubuntu-si- [ircbot] zdobersek closed pull request #70: Fix btc (master...fix/btc) https://git.io/vyTii
<zdobbie> .btc plz
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1092.00, low: 1070.05, high: 1124.00, bid: 1091.11, ask: 1094.93
<CrazyLemon> in zdobbie ..how was españa
<zdobbie> sudtirol-ish
<CrazyLemon> so..not great
<CrazyLemon> .imdb Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them
<jabuk> Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them |18 Nov 2016 133 min| Adventure, Family, Fantasy
<jabuk> The adventures of writer Newt Scamander in New York's secret community of witches and wizards seventy years before Harry Potter reads his book in school.
<jabuk> IMDB:7.7/10 (152,078 glasov) | Tomato: 6.8/10 264 reviews (users: 4.0/5 75996 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3183660
<idioterna> a to se splaca pogledat
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..trailer zgleda meh
<CrazyLemon> too harry potterish
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a boš limona za maškare
<msev-> to bi blo res zakon
<CrazyLemon> idioterna če te zanima fantasy..potem je doctor strange much better
<msev-> a bom to js pol k doktoriram
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: bod pomaranca za maskare
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hacksaw ridge
<jabuk> Hacksaw Ridge |04 Nov 2016 139 min| Drama, History, War
<jabuk> WWII American Army Medic Desmond T. Doss, who served during the Battle of Okinawa, refuses to kill people, and becomes the first man in American history to receive the Medal of Honor without firing a shot.
<idioterna> just to fuck with people
<jabuk> IMDB:8.4/10 (74,669 glasov) | Tomato: 7.2/10 219 reviews (users: 4.4/5 39136 reviews)
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa sploh awesome
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt2119532
<CrazyLemon> to priporočam..with all my heart
<CrazyLemon> .imdb hidden figures
<jabuk> Hidden Figures |06 Jan 2017 127 min| Biography, Drama, History
<jabuk> Based on a true story. A team of African-American women provide NASA with important mathematical data needed to launch the program's first successful space missions.
<jabuk> IMDB:8.0/10 (13,169 glasov) | Tomato: 7.6/10 186 reviews (users: 4.4/5 36131 reviews)
<jabuk> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4846340
<idioterna> hacksaw ridge ze vem da nam gledu
<CrazyLemon> meh..tale zgleda kul ampak je sam dvdscr
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne? kaj je narobe s hacksaw ridge?
<idioterna> jewish propaganda je
<idioterna> a nisi goebbelsa poslusu?
<CrazyLemon> nisem
<CrazyLemon> do explain
<idioterna> ja nc, reku je da je holivud sam zidovska propaganda
<idioterna> da se tega ne sme gledat
<CrazyLemon> a ti drugače slediš vsem naukom goebbelsa? :)
<idioterna> ne pijem, ne kadim...
<idioterna> pretty much!
<idioterna> no, on je pil pa kadil
<idioterna> sam hitler ni :)
<idioterna> k mu je gebls reku da ni pametn
<CrazyLemon> .yt chronixx majesty
<jabuk> Chronixx: “Majesty” (Official Music Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQJz43Hrsow
<idioterna> evo, ce je kdo dvomil
<idioterna> https://mic.com/articles/160203/is-it-ethical-to-punch-a-neo-nazi-we-asked-the-experts#.njUXItNgB
<jabuk> Is it ethical to punch a neo-Nazi? We asked the experts. | Mic
<jabuk> During Donald Trump's inauguration, neo-Nazi Richard spencer got punched in the face. Is that okay?
<zdobbie> "only in self-defense"
<idioterna> ja, sej
<idioterna> that means every time you see one.
#ubuntu-si 2017-02-26
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 15.km  od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @26/02/2017 04:02:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.32+N,+14.62+E
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 0°C @26.02.2017 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk>    
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:44:59, Kulminacija: 12:13:18, Sončni zahod: 17:41:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 56min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> Joze, zakur, mi smo prpravljen!
<CrazyLemon> holy scrap kero lepo vreme
<CrazyLemon> tis like...perfect
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Črnomelj (157m): -4°C @26.02.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% vzhodnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:50:19, Kulminacija: 12:19:27, Sončni zahod: 17:48:35
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 58min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme kapitanija koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Črnomelj (157m): -4°C @26.02.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% vzhodnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:50:20, Kulminacija: 12:19:28, Sončni zahod: 17:48:36
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 58min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ma jeb--e črnomelj
<pitastrudl> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Črnomelj (157m): -4°C @26.02.2017 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 98% vzhodnik 0.3 m/s (1.1 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:50:19, Kulminacija: 12:19:27, Sončni zahod: 17:48:35
<pitastrudl> lmao
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 58min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> u broke jabuk CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 9°C @26.02.2017 9:00 UTC.
<pitastrudl> dons pa ni neki pocasen
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 44% zahodnik 0.7 m/s (2.5 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:50:41, Kulminacija: 12:19:54, Sončni zahod: 17:49:07
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 58min 27s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl je je
<CrazyLemon> prvič mu vedno rabi 7-8s da odgovori
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> damnit
<pitastrudl> slow ass bot
<CrazyLemon> tale google now mi gre na jetra.. ko greš na dedicated screen je blank..ni teh kartic
<CrazyLemon> ko odpreš google app..ki ima enak UI pa lepo izpiše kartice
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> .sporoči zdobbie https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16938792_980952305383076_3806170143181321511_n.jpg?oh=c14b4606278ef55cc7bd408b7930e469&oe=593950C4
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @26.02.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% jugovzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h) pretežno jasno
<yang> .vreme vir
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:36, Kulminacija: 12:16:11, Sončni zahod: 17:44:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 57min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 6°C @26.02.2017 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 60% jugovzhodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h) pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:32, Kulminacija: 12:15:57, Sončni zahod: 17:44:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 56min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 1096.95, low: 1070.01, high: 1108.93, bid: 1092.01, ask: 1096.00
<Limona_> kako to sploh online trgujes
<zdobbie> them tricky bananas
<CrazyLemon> tako kot trguješ offline.. greš na borzo, kupiš ko je low in upaš da ne pade :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a si vidu kaj je tist skyjevc govoru? :D
<zdobbie> kolkr sem bral, eni teorizirajo, da ga je porezala ograja
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ma disk ga 100% ni
<CrazyLemon> velonews je nardu en test..pa en gif je kjer je lepo prikazano da nista bila tako zelo blizu da bi ga lahko
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpsGxKdBwS0
<jabuk> Will Disc Rotors Cut?! - YouTube
<jabuk> We test whether disc rotors will cut a shoe, leather, and cardboard.
<CrazyLemon> this ^
<Limona_> a ni online varjante
<CrazyLemon> Limona_ seveda je
<CrazyLemon> poguglaš bitcoin exchange
<CrazyLemon> pa je
<CrazyLemon> www.gifs.com/gif/Vm929W
<jabuk> Doull Crash animated gif
<jabuk> Watch and create more animated gifs at gifs.com
<CrazyLemon> fcking disc haters
<zdobbie> u a disc lover?
<CrazyLemon> yes..yes i am
<zdobbie> was fun https://www.strava.com/activities/880565745
<CrazyLemon> indeed it was https://www.strava.com/activities/880441836
<idioterna> kudos kudos
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a si ti gianni?
<CrazyLemon> ne.. zdobbie je gianni
<CrazyLemon> da faq dude :D
<matjaz> Johnny B
<zdobbie> zdobbie on the internets, Gianni Buonatto on the bikes
<CrazyLemon> who the hell je gianni buonatto :D
<zdobbie> itsa me
<CrazyLemon> tapiirik is being a pain in the arse today
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ne nucam vec strave
<CrazyLemon> also
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5w5pta/intel_already_offering_special_promotions_and/
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<jabuk> Intel already offering "special promotions" and "incentive rebates" for using intel exclusively. (unconfirmed) : Amd
<jabuk> reddit: the front page of the internet
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: but i still respect your efforts
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ty i respect you for respecting me
<CrazyLemon> well my legs
<idioterna> js bi se en krog su zdel
<idioterna> e
<idioterna> pa mam froce cez
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, vidu
<matjaz> <3 Ryzen!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pejt z njima :) ali pa naj ona2 gresta s tabo :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39095127
<jabuk> Nokia 3310 mobile phone resurrected at MWC 2017 - BBC NewsBBC News
<jabuk> An iconic Nokia phone is revamped with added battery life and new features alongside several Nokia-branded Android models.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bit.com.au/guide/452687,11-things-we-learnt-from-a-ransomware-helpline.aspx
<jabuk> 11 things we learnt from a ransomware helpline - BIT
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 23.km JZ od IZOLE @26/02/2017 18:04:39  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.36+N,+13.52+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozng2cTF8_0
<jabuk> Samsung Press Conference: MWC 2017 - YouTube
<jabuk> Watch the press conference live from Barcelona on February 26 at 7pm CET.
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> .time barcelona
<jabuk> Trenutni čas v Barcelona, Spain je 18:38
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je čas v CET ?!
<CrazyLemon> aja..sj kul.. zamenjal sm cet z gmt
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C5nHoR6VUAEK0ez.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> using ubuntu..like a boss in 2017
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: surge
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pridem čez 5-10min
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pvp
<idioterna> @udba
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie y u no play?
<idioterna> he's in
<idioterna> mumble at least
<Limona_> kaj pa to
<idioterna> surge
<idioterna> insurgency.
<Limona_> ah meni ne dela
<Limona_> back to qt shit :<
<CrazyLemon> wtf idioterna
<CrazyLemon> dont change levels just like htat
<CrazyLemon> that*
<idioterna> i know right
<yang> http://imgur.com/a/rqNk4
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Album .
<metalcamp> .gif english do you speak it
<jabuk> http://i.giphy.com/3otPoN11nsrX3H7bPy.gif
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/16997891_10212284673175388_7104442285567856330_n.jpg?oh=337e593a40227be40582902eb350aa98&oe=59701E57
<yang> Je kdo naročen na delo in slučajno hrani stare izvode *?
<Limona> kake stare mame
<yang> za podkurt
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 4°C @26.02.2017 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73%   jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:47:36, Kulminacija: 12:16:11, Sončni zahod: 17:44:46
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 57min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> gg
<CrazyLemon> hm..črnilo davčne kartice (?) se mi je zalimalo na tist plastični sleeve v katerem je
<yang> Ali obstaja "vremenska tekstovna napoved" v anglescini, iscem na ARSO... ?
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-19
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp> jutro
<msev-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL-qG9x1uXA
<jabuk> Royal Deluxe - Born For This (Position Music) - YouTube
<jabuk> Published by Position Music Follow Position Music on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/PositionMusic Official Website: http://positionmusic.com/ Artist: Roy...
<msev-> ej lynxlynx tele smučke k si jih sposojam od enga kle iz KR, so mi tko par cm predolge čez glavo, tko da zanč sm preval naredu na prefuranem celcu :), pa široke so kao freeriderske, a je bolš met uno klasično dolžino 10cm krajše od višine? :)
<lynxlynx> odvisno od snega, hude razlike pa najbrž ni
<lynxlynx> s krajšimi imaš manj težav v skorji
<msev-> pomoje bi bil tut v celcu bl okreten :) pri zavojih
<sasa84> jou
<idioterna> dan
<speed-> HALO HALO HALO
<zdobbie> ja prosm
<idioterna> PRONTO!
<zdobbie> MR. MUSCOLO!
<speed-> :)
<speed-> 3ure do svobode!!!
<b4d> 2,5h
<zdobbie> -0.5h
<speed-> v bistvu 2
<speed-> bom spickal :p
<msev-> speed-, sam da neboš tegale pel https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2jnF1pOHyw
<jabuk> Aloe Blacc - I need a dollar - ALTERNATE VERSION - OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube
<jabuk> Directed by John Woodings 2011 Stones Throw licensed to Carosello Records
<speed-> was
<speed-> zakaj bi?
<speed-> to si bom skos pel
<speed-> :p
<msev-> hecam se :D..
<msev-> a pol boš zj lagano od doma delal in služil mastne dnarce? :D
<speed-> mhm
<speed-> placa bo 2x
<speed-> :p
<speed-> pa nebo se mi treba 250km na dan vozit
<speed-> \o/
<msev-> speed-, ti si vreden zlata :D
<speed-> ma tu kdo 27" QHD monitor?
<msev-> nop 2k here
<msev-> woohoo drona sm si kupu
<msev-> mavic pro :D
<slax0r> speed-: ne, 24"
<dz0ny> https://meteolo.com/europa/gfs/gfs-europa
<jabuk> Europe GFS (Global Forecast System)
<jabuk> Europe GFS (Global Forecast System). Pressure & 500hPa temperature and geopotential height charts, 500hPa geopotential height and temperature charts, 850hPa geopotential height and temperature charts and precipitation & snow level charts
<dz0ny> GFS je od nase model
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/9h1TSer.png
<dz0ny> hide
<msev-> ja konc tedna bo udaril polarni mraz
<msev-> kul mogoč bo v mlačci zamrznl da bom šu loh plezat na led juhu :D
<msev-> lynxlynx, a razn mlačce še kje poznaš k bi mel na ledu top rope?
<lynxlynx> nič ne poznam
<msev-> a pol zj k bo ful mrzlo bojo grape fajn trde pa stabilne a kko :)
<msev-> da bi kj spet Å¡u :)
<idioterna> nice
<idioterna> msev-: nc nis skritiziru filma
<msev-> idioterna, jajca od filma
<idioterna> hm?
<msev-> tok slabga filma že dolg nism gledal...nobene strukture ni mel
<msev-> nobene duše
<idioterna> aja to
<idioterna> k jajca mam js se kr rad
<idioterna> sploh s slanino
<msev-> js tut
<msev-> mljask
<msev-> pa še baba k sm jo mel zravn mi je bla zanič...sm mislu da mi v športnih cunah ni všeč in mi bo v elegantnih
<msev-> sam je bla v elegantnih še ful slabš :D
<msev-> tko da je blo po filmu kr hitr konc  zmenka :D
<idioterna> jezestana
<idioterna> kok si ti ena zbercna meta
<zdobersek> beggars can't be choosers
<msev-> zdobersek, harsh
<msev-> i beg only for tech support :D
<zdobersek> but beg you do
<msev-> idioterna, a ti bi požgal kerokol :)
<msev-> tvoja mi zgleda kr fletna tko da i doubt it :D
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 1.km SZ od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @19/02/2018 17:55:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.47+N,+15.25+E
<idioterna> msev-: ne, bi pa vsaki dal lekcijo
<msev-> zle eno mal "Å¡olam" :D
<idioterna> za seks more bit pa zlo zaupanja vredna
<idioterna> kok je lepa niti ni tok vazn kokr je vazn da je resna
<msev-> je pomembno ja :), da nimaš težav pol s preživnino :D
<sasa84> msev-, kok si star? :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-20
<metalcamp> jutro
<napsy> lp
<metalcamp> sup?
<metalcamp> je še kdo sploh živ?
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> ti si? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/sodisce-potrdilo-zaradi-placljivih-programov-visje-cene-paketov/446188
<jabuk> Sodišče potrdilo: Zaradi plačljivih programov višje cene paketov :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Vodstvo RTV Slovenija potrjuje poročanje medijev, da je Pro Plus izgubil tožbo, s katero je od javne televizije zahteval popravek navedb, da bodo morali operaterji ponudnikom programov plačati višjo ...
<sasa84> ccc
<b4d> mrtvo
<b4d> sami delavci
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<sasa84> nokia 6 ali lg q6? :P
<slax0r> nokia ne vem kako je, ce je windoze, bejz vstran
<slax0r> lg pa je lg...bloated
<sasa84> ni ni...android
<sasa84> dis iz nju njokia ffrom läääääpppläääääändööeeeeää :D
<sasa84> or smth :P
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> saatana!
<slax0r> hardware je ... comparable
<slax0r> nokia ma malenkost boljso kamero
<slax0r> pa malo slabso baterijo ter grafiko(neopazljivo imho)
<slax0r> https://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=8466&idPhone2=6885
<jabuk> Compare LG G6 vs. Nokia 6 - GSMArena.com
<slax0r> lg ma za moje pojme kar ok interface, samo je bloated
<slax0r> kako je pa nokia pa nimam pojma
<dz0ny> na tiste k majo treable(nougat +) lahko stock android nalozis
<sasa84> dz0ny, ti si za nokio?
<dz0ny> nokia
<dz0ny> lg crkuje zaslon
<dz0ny> ne znajo nardit mini led, nimajo pa problema z big led
<dz0ny> + pr lg je pol folka letelo ven
<dz0ny> + letos ne bodo nbenga novga phona nardil
<dz0ny> k jim gre tako slabo
<pitastrudl> lg se mi zdi da ma mal poor quality control
<pitastrudl> vsaj z g6 sem slišal da je blo dosti problemov
<pitastrudl> slax0r: mislim da je sasa84 mislila Q6. ne G6 :D
<sasa84> hvala hvala :)
<sasa84> tudi meni je nokia bl v uč padla :)
<pitastrudl> nokia 6 ima bolso spredno makero. pa mogoce malo bolsi chipset
<pitastrudl> ja, pomoje ti bo bols z nokio
<sasa84> pa kar ugodna cena
<dz0ny> miljardo so odpisal na zgubo v zandnjem cetrtletju
<dz0ny> *letu
<dz0ny> https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/25/lgs-mobile-business-is-still-making-big-losses/
<jabuk> LG’s mobile business is still making big losses|TechCrunch
<jabuk> LG's smartphone business still continues to lose money at an alarming rate. The Korean firm cut its losses in its Q4 2017 financial period to minus RKW 213.2..
<metalcamp> slax0r: alive and kickin'
<metalcamp> malo zamujam z odgovorom :D
<slax0r> pitastrudl: pa res
<slax0r> spregledal
<slax0r> :)
<slax0r> metalcamp: malo pa res :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 počakaj na novo nokio!!
<CrazyLemon> tastare se ne splača kupit :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sem zadovoljna zdej s tastaro :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si že kupila? :)
<sasa84> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej sm ti že zadnjič govoru da bi počakaš!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej stara je ok..sam nova bo boljša
<sasa84> sem jih vprašala...pa pojma nimajo kdaj pride če sploh :P
<sasa84> noben ne ve, da ja januarja nova pršla :P
<CrazyLemon> jah noben ne ve kdaj pride..ker bodo napovedali naslednji teden na MWCju :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak skoraj zihr enkrat marca/aprila :)
<CrazyLemon> https://wccftech.com/amd-ryzen-5-2600-pinnacle-ridge-cpu-performance-leak/
<jabuk> AMD Ryzen 5 2600 'Pinnacle Ridge' Zen+ CPU Performance Leaks Out
<jabuk> AMD's 'Pinnacle Ridge' processors are doing the rounds in online system performance databases and the Ryzen 5 2600 has once again leaked out along with its CPU performance tests.
<CrazyLemon> ^ my next CPU :)
<CrazyLemon> "The hackers had infiltrated Tesla’s Kubernetes console which was not password protected"... nice one tesla..nice one
<sasa84> nč miške...jaz grem oančkaz :)
<sasa84> pančkat
<sasa84> nočka :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-21
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> spammer
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sasa84> a je kdo poreden in zakaj je zopet omenjen slax0r ?
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> slax0r je poreden?
<idioterna> prvic slism.
 * sasa84 skomigne z rameni
<slax0r> hu?!
<slax0r> kaj sem spet uspicil?
 * sasa84 pokaže prazen pehat suhih hrušk
<sasa84> pehar
<idioterna> cak to je pa zdej filozofsko ze kr zagonetno
<idioterna> kako je prazen pehar lahko pehar suhih hrusk?
<idioterna> mora bit vsaj ena not, ne?
<idioterna> ampak potem ni prazen!
<idioterna> ce je prazen, potem pa ni suhih hrusk!
<sasa84> idioterna, sam hotla sme bit pametna ... ker cankar je mel isto foro
<sasa84> :\
<idioterna> o ja
<idioterna> sej se spomnim tega
<idioterna> v 3. razredu smo to prvic bral
<idioterna> pa pol se dvakrat
<idioterna> niso mi pustil, da bi po svoje interpretiru stvari
<sasa84> men cankar nikokr ni Å¡el ...
<idioterna> kako ne
<idioterna> on pa res jamra k taprav zavedn slovenc
<sasa84> pa lojza al kddo teče za vozom pa ...ohhhh
<idioterna> moja babica ma fajn opis za slovenske umetnike
<idioterna> "sama kurbarija"
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> men je od slov. pisateljev top jančar
<sasa84> če me kdo vpraša za najboljšega slov pisatelja...rečem jančar
<idioterna> men je pomoje mazzini
<slax0r> nisem ravno ljubitelj hrusk
<slax0r> tako da tega nisem nastimal
<sasa84> slax0r, ...a pol je bil CrazyLemon ?
<sasa84> on se mi zdi tak hruškar
<sasa84> mogoče je pa jabuk pojedu hruške
<speed-> jutro
<sasa84> jutro speedy gonzales!
 * CrazyLemon nima nič proti hruškam 
<speed-> kak smo
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nokia6 je kul ...pač če primerjam z mojim prejšnjim lg g3s :P
<sasa84> in je take lepe modre sexy barve :P
<speed-> jaz sem samsungov :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nokia6 2018 je Å¡e bl kul :D
<CrazyLemon> in ja nokia ma lepe modre
<CrazyLemon> tudi huawei ma lepe modre telefone :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt1STnIZ_aY
<jabuk> BLOO Krka Kozmetika, 1990, Slovenija.mp4 - YouTube
<jabuk> Odlična animirana TV reklama, za brend BLOO (sanitarne tablete), slovenačkog proizvođača Krka. Spot je snimljen krajem '80-ih godina prošlog veka i ima zaraz...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lol :D
<sasa84> a se spomniš te reklame CrazyLemon ?
<slax0r> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9MeTn1i72
<jabuk> YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope..i'm not _that_ old
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti veš, da si že v 4. desetletju :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i disagree ! :P
<sasa84> so ljudje tukej, ki so mlajši od naju ...kje so cajti, ko sva bla še mala pikca ...
<sasa84> embrace your age, stop living in the past!
<CrazyLemon> speaking of malih pikcih
<CrazyLemon> kje je zdobbie
<slax0r> jaz sem 19
<CrazyLemon> jaz sem out of here
<sasa84> zdobbija že dolg ni blo ja  ... :\
<sasa84> slax0r, ne laži...19 šele boš :P
<speed-> pizda jaz sem tudi ze v 4. desetletju
<speed-> ti negativka
<speed-> idi stran!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: res je
<slax0r> speed-: oca
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> 16 inside
<speed-> tak da :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> tisto ka je notri steje
<slax0r> ;)
<speed-> jup
<speed-> zdaj ko sem v dveh dneh valda 20 ur spal
<speed-> razpalim svet, ce je sila! :D
 * sasa84 čaka
<sasa84> pol ni sile :P
<slax0r> cakas da te razpali? :P
<speed-> ja
<speed-> to cakas?
<slax0r> sasa84: si poslala ponovno? :)
<slax0r> bo kaj iz najinega plana? :)
<sasa84> slax0r, nisem ...a jim še 1x isto pošlem? :P
<slax0r> spam until they accept? :)
<speed-> ka to ka to
<speed-> can i join?
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> secret orgy
<speed-> ahh
<speed-> okej
<speed-> ej slax0r
<speed-> SVOBODEN san
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> saj bi te povabo, samo to bi blo gay
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> speed-: lepo :D
<slax0r> jaz pa se ne :D
<speed-> pazi zaj ti to
<speed-> ka ocitno bon se dale za njih delal, full remote
<speed-> pa placa de duplo
<speed-> :)))))))
<speed-> sicer prek spja
<speed-> ampak neto de duplo
<speed-> vsaki mesec bozicnica :p
<speed-> nic afk, morem drago k doktori pelat :p
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<slax0r> afk, pa se je spotakno cez kabel
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> ne ne
<speed-> vpn diskonektal
<speed-> :D
<msev-> sasa84, 30 let :D
<msev-> prav bratranc da se ne spodob da strgane hlače zj še nosm k jih maham prot 40 :D
<msev-> da morm bit polikan zj :D
<sasa84> mmm, jaz pa slax0r se najboljš počutva v kolesarskih hlačkah :)
<msev-> a spodaj pa nč :D
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> spodaj mas stumfe
<idioterna> ne mors bit bos v kolesarskih cevlih
<msev-> :D aja ni tko k v plezalkah da so ti ful tesne
<idioterna> kdo?
<idioterna> nc niso tesne
<idioterna> sej je spandex
<slax0r> sasa84: se boljse ko sva brez :P
<idioterna> raztegne se
<idioterna> se ce mas hardon nc ne tisci
<sasa84> kolesarke, štumfe pa čevlje ... ok, če je včasih ful temno, imam še nek tak svetleč trak za na gleženj
<sasa84> idioterna, a si ti še kej druzga oblečen?
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: zgoraj brez? :)
<sasa84> slax0r, pst ....da ne bodo začel opravlajt, k bova imela oba iste fure na stravi!
<idioterna> sasa84: za na avijon ponavad oblecem civilno uniformo
<idioterna> da me nimajo za terorista
<slax0r> sasa84: smart ^^
<sasa84> brihtna!
<idioterna> zgoraj brez je awesome ce je dost toplo pa da ne zge lih sonce
<idioterna> ne vem sicer kko zgleda ce mas d cups, b cups so pa cist ok
<sasa84> <-- b
<slax0r> <-- se malo pa bo dd
<sasa84> slax0r, kmal bi bicikl sezona...:P
<idioterna> nothing to worry about then
<slax0r> sasa84: ja saj ze komaj cakam
<sasa84> tudi jaz!
<slax0r> tak ta bicikl je edino kaj mam da se vsaj malo razgibam
<sasa84> pa govorijo o nekem snegu in sibirskem mrazu
<slax0r> zato pa sem spet na bolniski ko me hrbet spet heca :/
<sasa84> ojoj :\
<slax0r> bo treba se nekaj drugo porihtat
<sasa84> s tem sem imela tudi jaz probleme,... lansko leto, ko sem začela kolesart pa nobenih
<sasa84> ne s kolenom ne nič
<slax0r> mja, zato pa
<slax0r> naj bo ze toplo :)
<slax0r> nic, grem vecerjo skuhat
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<slax0r> l8r o/
<sasa84> papa slax0r o/
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -2.5°C @21.02.2018 18:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 90%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:56:07, Kulminacija: 12:16:55, Sončni zahod: 17:37:43
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 10ur 41min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> si ja lejtr aligejtr!
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8464.30, low: 8322.66, high: 9567.98, bid: 8455.00, ask: 8464.14
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 683.70733519 (0.0811357 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GgTA8e2LXU
<jabuk> Elizabeth Swaney "olympic" run with zero tricks! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lol
<MALA> 0J
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-22
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: video was removed
<slax0r> new link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rQbo1hJbak
<slax0r> ;)
<jabuk> VIDEO: Hungary skier Elizabeth Swaney attempts zero tricks in halfpipe Olympic final qualifier - YouTube
<jabuk> Hungary skier Elizabeth Swaney attempts zero tricks in halfpipe Olympic final qualifier, internet reacts Not all Olympic athletes are the greatest in their f...
<slax0r> samo, wtf? :D
<metalcamp> jutro
<msev-> lolololol
<idioterna> aha.
<matjaz> .yt domino oxia
<jabuk> Oxia - Domino https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FO566BKY2Jc
<matjaz> OI!
<slax0r> CUNT!
<matjaz> SOD OFF
<zdobbie> YOU SOILED WANKERS, GO BACK TO WORK
<matjaz> .yt satisfy mercer
<jabuk> MERCER ft. Ron Carroll - Satisfy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1MziEzvfMo
<matjaz> zdobbie, I refuse!
<slax0r> ARE YOU 'AVIN A GIGGLE THERE M8?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJgSHnw7N-E
<jabuk> Insurgency: Sandstorm - BRRRRRRRRTTT - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> matjaz ^
<jabuk> See a new Fire Support option in action: an explosive autocannon gun run. Fire support can be called when two special player classes, the Commander and Obser...
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, sm že vidu :)
<matjaz> čist hudo
<zdobbie> kolk dolg ze ti to verzijo izdajajo?
<CrazyLemon> sej je ne izdajajo
<CrazyLemon> napovedan je release enkrat 2018
<CrazyLemon> in zaenkrat se držijo tega roka
<CrazyLemon> D:
<CrazyLemon> https://www.instagram.com/p/BfgHKDNAplx/
<jabuk> Elon Musk on Instagram: “Going to try to catch the giant fairing (nosecone) of Falcon 9 as it falls back from space at about eight times the speed of sound. It has…”
<jabuk> 534.9k Likes, 11.9k Comments - Elon Musk (@elonmusk) on Instagram: “Going to try to catch the giant fairing (nosecone) of Falcon 9 as it falls back from space at about…”
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-23
<b4d> hi
<metalcamp> jutro
<zdobbie> bok
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> https://pastebin.com/eyKRcUtB
<jabuk> [Bash] user@user:~$ sudo apt-get install php7.1 php7.1-bz2 php7.1-cli php7.1-common php - Pastebin.com
<metalcamp> any ideas kaj bi lahko bilo narobe?
<slax0r> libsodium23 mas ze installiran, hoces pa libsodium18 installirat
<slax0r> probaj prvo apt-get purge libsodium23
<slax0r> ce ga ne rabis
<fh|B30W01f|> _  _     _  _   _ _
<fh|B30W01f|> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<fh|B30W01f|> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | __ _ _ __ ___   __ _ ___
<fh|B30W01f|> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _` / __|
<lynxlynxlynx> kick
<fh|B30W01f|> |_  __  _|_  __  _| | | (_| | | | | | | (_| \__ \
<fh|B30W01f|> |_||_|   |_||_| |_|_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|\__,_|___/
<lynxlynxlynx> aasd
<fh|B30W01f|> el recommends ##llamas over ##feminism
<fh|B30W01f|> metalcamp zdobbie lynxlynxlynx wooosaii napsy speed- jabuk ubuntulog dz0ny Lurker69 siska msev- polz slax0r BigWhale tedyx pitastrudl andrej idioterna matjaz lowk3y
<lynxlynxlynx> pa kdo Å¡e uporablja pisavo s fiksno Å¡irino?
<slax0r> zakaj je pa nebi?
<lynxlynxlynx> slabše berljivosti?
<slax0r> wut?!
<slax0r> uporabljam izkljucno mono fonte ze vrsto let
<napsy> slax0r: naceloma je v monospaced bols pisat pa slabse brat
<slax0r> kako lahko imas non-mono kot programer mi ni jasno
<lynxlynxlynx> kerning
<lynxlynxlynx> pa ne programiram v whitespace ali čem podobnem, kjer bi bil tak detajl pomemben
<slax0r> kerning, zanimivo, prvic slisim, ampak ocitno ima pragmatapro tudi kerning
<slax0r> https://ptpb.pw/Q8o6.png
<slax0r> ali pa samo jaz ne vidim razlike
<slax0r> ne vem
<slax0r> ah ni, sem povecal font :)
<lynxlynxlynx> monospace ga po definiciji nima
<slax0r> ga ne rabi
<slax0r> raje imam columne poravnane
<slax0r> si ne predstavljam dela brez tega
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ti mas silol ne?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: - notify je treba dat na kanal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kak notify?
<dz0ny> un spammer gor
<CrazyLemon> slax0r yup
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny edinga spammerja ki ga vidim je bil slax0r ob 9:40
<dz0ny> https://i.imgur.com/WKkg2Jz.png
<CrazyLemon> in kak notify bi tu pomagal?
<CrazyLemon> tu nič ne pomaga razn če restricteamo kanal samo na registrirane
<napsy> kick voting sistem
<CrazyLemon> ali če damo da je moderated pa pol sami voiceamo 'znane' etc
<napsy> ce 2/3 aktivnih userjev glasuje za, sledi kick
<matjaz> moderated
<matjaz> pa auto-voice authenticiranim uporabnikom
<matjaz> teli spammerji po večini niso
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: lahko privmsg?
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi tukaj ko pride nek nov kaj vprašat povečini ni authenticated
<CrazyLemon> slax0r be gentle
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ah, true
<matjaz> mi na Archu mamo Arch Wiki
<matjaz> btw, I use Arch
<slax0r> hipster-distro
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/dreychee/status/966601138123485184
<jabuk> Andrej Albreht on Twitter: "Baywatch Russia… "
<zdobbie> ce boste mel vote kicking sistem, zahtevam jst se quiz sistem
<slax0r> .vk zdobbie
<slax0r> ne gre :(
<zdobbie> .quiz zdobbie slax0r
<CrazyLemon> quiz.. to bi bilo l'po
<CrazyLemon> old times
<zdobbie> quakenet reborn
<slax0r> ni blo to na ircnetu bolj?
<slax0r> vem da so nekje na polno tecnarili z temi kvizi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/novice/ukrepati-je-treba-preden-bodo-ljudje-zaceli-nositi-hlace-pod-koleni/446866
<jabuk> "Ukrepati je treba, preden bodo ljudje začeli nositi hlače pod koleni" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Južna Karolina od prebivalcev zahteva, da svoje hlače potegnejo navzgor. Zelo priljubljen modni trend - ohlapne hlače - namreč razkriva preveč.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r so bili kanali na ircnetuu tudi za kviz ja :D
<slax0r> prosim ne
<slax0r> we like this chan
<slax0r> don't kill this chan
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 8131.34, low: 7770.17, high: 8415.60, bid: 8115.00, ask: 8131.34
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 700.23275861 (0.0859949 BTC)
<slax0r> idioterna: tukajlelelele?
<slax0r> nevermind
<slax0r> ima kdo mogoce amazon? placam z ether :)
<matjaz> slax0r, jest mam amazon
<metalcamp> slax0r: o/
<slax0r> thanks, mi ze sodelavec rihta :)
<metalcamp> so... you know a guy who knows a guy? :>
<matjaz> I have a guy guy
<msev-> you have a gay guy?
<matjaz> guess who's back!
<zdobbie> the gay guy?
<matjaz> dz0ny, a je tista tvoja ideja da bi nekje postavil en web cam potem kaj zaživela?
<matjaz> razmišljam o nečem podobnim
<dz0ny> mam vse pripravljen sam cakam da zgien meter snega :P
<matjaz> komponente?
<dz0ny> esp32+vga kamera + sd kartica kot buffer
<dz0ny> 30kbps na 1km
<dz0ny> sam sm pol gledal so mi dal za 2.4g anteno
<dz0ny> in mam 90% zgube
<matjaz> ajjj
<matjaz> jaz razmišljam o SIM kartici
<dz0ny> tko da moram zdej za 800mh dobit
<dz0ny> 868mhz
<dz0ny> bom blog post spisal :P
<matjaz> mam neko idejo o solarnem panelu, bateriji in SIM kartici
<matjaz> bi kar daleč namontiral zadevo
<matjaz> bom čez vikend malo raziskoval, pa sem se nate spomnil :)
<matjaz> bom prebral!
<msev-> dz0ny, kaj če bi z dish anteno sprejemal signal
<msev-> s 60cm krožnikom
<msev-> da bi blo manj izgub?
<msev-> :D
<dz0ny> msev-: različna antena za različno frekvenco
<dz0ny> neb Å¡lo
<sasa84> ej, fantje ... a obstaja kakšen način, da preneseš telef. imenik iz fona, ki nima bt, neta, itd. ?
<dz0ny> sim
<dz0ny> export na sd kartico
<Lurker69> ja sim cartica ma se mi zdi 300 vnosov
<Lurker69> sam pazi da ko prenšaš imenik iz telefona na sim in obratno po pomoti ne dupliciraš vseh kontaktov
<Lurker69> mam ene par starih nokij z vsemi imeni po trikrat
<sasa84> zrihtala!
<sasa84> fon ima dual sim :D
<sasa84> in sem dala novo prek adapterčka not...prekopirala iz sim1 na sim2 in radi!
<sasa84> očka zadovoln :P
<CrazyLemon> gledal kdo The Disaster artist? :)
<napsy_> :)
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-24
<sasa84> jouo jou
<sasa84> jutro lynxlynxlynx
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> oj
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek je prišel! *JUMP JUMP*
<idioterna> smo veseli
<sasa84> valda idioterna
<zdobersek> sem vesel z vami
<kamba> živjo. mene zanima če bi znal kdo pomagati pri nastavitvi HiDPI monitorja na prenosniku z externil FullHD monitrojem. Na prenosniku je ločljivost 2880x1620. Po forumih sem našel ta omogoča to nastavitev preko xrander funkcije. uspelo mi je nekako da se je vse skupaj skaliralo, vendar se desktop env. ni prilagodil na novo delovno površino
<kamba> uporabil sem sledečo komando:  xrandr --dpi 144 --fb 5760x3240 --output eDP-1 --mode 2880x1620 --output DP-2-1 --mode 1920x1080 --scale 1.5x1.5 --pos 2880x0 --panning 2880x1620+2880+0
<kamba> naložen je pa ubuntu 17.10
<kamba> na liku je screenshot namizja ki ga dobim https://ibb.co/cH4mNc
<jabuk2> Screenshot 20180224 225426 — imgbb.com
<jabuk2> Image Screenshot 20180224 225426 hosted in imgbb.com
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi probal resetirat samo namizje, ne vem pa če se to da tam
<lynxlynxlynx> pri kde je trivialno
#ubuntu-si 2018-02-25
<sasa84> jou jou
<idioterna> o
<jabuk2> M 3.1 > 5.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @25/02/2018 09:16:36  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.31+N,+13.18+E
<jabuk2> M 2.1 > 2.km JV od VODIC @25/02/2018 09:16:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.18+N,+14.52+E
<CrazyLemon> 25.02.2018 10:30 CET	-0.2°C	5.7m/s (21km/h)	12.1m/s (44km/h)	
<CrazyLemon> danes pa kolesarska dirka :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sej bi kr Å¡lo :P
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -10.5°C @25.02.2018 10:10 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 72%
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:49:20, Kulminacija: 12:16:23, Sončni zahod: 17:43:25
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 54min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk2> ARSO: Postojna (533m): -8.5°C @25.02.2018 10:10 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 64% severovzhodnik 3.71 m/s (13.4 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:50:29, Kulminacija: 12:17:18, Sončni zahod: 17:44:08
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 53min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> raKEK
<zdobbie> idioterna_irl https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/802cdh/best_of_luck_peasants/
<jabuk2> Best of luck, peasants... : funny
<jabuk2> reddit: the front page of the internet
<jabuk2> M 1.8 > 2.km  Z od VODIC @25/02/2018 10:32:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.19+N,+14.48+E
<sasa84> ej, a imamo kakšno slov. besedo za emoji?
<sasa84> poleg "čustvenček" ...tega glih neb nucala :P
<sasa84> a dam kar smeško?
<lynxlynxlynx> sasa84: islovar se strinja, ima pa sicer tudi čustvenček in emodži
<sasa84> hvala lynxlynxlynx
<CrazyLemon> smeško je le en emoji
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si moj najljubši emodži :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 which one? the poo one?
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> o
<CrazyLemon> The SSL certificate used to load resources from https://www.nokia.com will be distrusted in M70. Once distrusted, users will be prevented from loading these resources. See https://g.co/chrome/symantecpkicerts for more information.
<jabuk2> Google Online Security Blog: Chrome’s Plan to Distrust Symantec Certificates
<CrazyLemon> gj nokia :D
<idioterna> kaj ma pa nokia s tem
<hana49> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah verjetno symantec ni dal svojih certifikatov na nokiino stran :)
<idioterna> ja kupl so certe pr enm ponudniku
<idioterna> kako nej bi pa oni vedl da so symantec salabajzerji
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/sun-snow
<CrazyLemon> tale danska pa kr fajn
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaUh9HgjJtQ
<jabuk2> #Nokiamobile - live at Mobile World Congress 2018 - YouTube
<jabuk2> Watch live our keynote event for exclusive updates and the unveiling of the next chapter in our story. #MWC18
<CrazyLemon> če kerga/o zanimajo Nokie :)
<CrazyLemon> nokia 8110... prvič slišim
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a to leti name? :P
<jabuk2> M 3 > 15.km SV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @25/02/2018 16:53:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.37+N,+13.27+E
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2018/02/25/russia-hacked-olympics-and-tried-to-frame-north-korea/
<jabuk2> Russia hacked the Olympics and tried to pin it on North Korea
<jabuk2> Now that the 2018 Winter Olympics are over, we're now learning who was responsible for hacking the games' systems... and the culprit won't surprise you at all....
<sasa84> uuu zdobbie
<zdobbie> hi hello
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk2> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): -3.4°C @25.02.2018 20:30 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 39% vzhodnik 3.7 m/s (13.3 km/h)
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:52:30, Kulminacija: 12:19:39, Sončni zahod: 17:46:49
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 54min 19s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk2> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): -11.5°C @25.02.2018 20:40 UTC.
<jabuk2> Vlažnost: 72%
<idioterna> kr minus a
<jabuk2> Sončni vzhod: 06:49:20, Kulminacija: 12:16:23, Sončni zahod: 17:43:25
<jabuk2> Dan je dolg: 10ur 54min 04s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> pa burja ..yay
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/powdered-friday je se bolsa danska
<CrazyLemon> zdj mi je jasno zakaj ti je tok všeč danska
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kot slovenija!
<CrazyLemon> skupaj z zastarelo vlečnico.. al kaj je že ta čudna stvar
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/fenca-in-pal je blo pa vcerej, ne vem ce sm pejstnu
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-18
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/LnyFiXD.png
<CrazyLemon> https://i.imgur.com/PY2KZNs.png
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> na ubuntu.si mail mrbit?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope :D
<CrazyLemon> očitno bom mogu it v Bih in bit zastopnik al neki delegirat :D
<CrazyLemon> za attachment pravi virustotal da je clean
<sasa84> juhuuuu
 * sasa84 preživela prvi dan nove službe!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 as a pro gamer?
<sasa84> as a pro stripper!
 * CrazyLemon gets change
<sasa84> make it rain!!!
 * CrazyLemon throws .01€ at sasa84 
<sasa84> ne morem fakin verjet! (lea sirk presss)
 * CrazyLemon doesn't get the reference
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, nisi gledu eme
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..sm pa slišal crappy song that won
<CrazyLemon> https://maxisport.si/trgovina/sestavni-deli-koles/cestne-komponente/pla/poltubular/set-plasc-continental-gp-5000-700x25-crna-2x-zracnica.html
<linkdoggo> ^ Set Plašč Continental GP 5000 700x25 črna + 2x zračnica 42mm - Poltubular - Plašči - Cestne komponente - Sestavni deli koles - Trgovina https://tinyurl.com/y3mcxs9n ^
<CrazyLemon> mm..kr v redu cena za nove plašče
<sasa84> miške, pridne bodte
<sasa84> pozdravte slax0r xoxo
<idioterna> lahko noc
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: zakaj je pa crappy song
<idioterna> a so ble druge pesmce boljse?
<sasa84> grem počas spat... nočko :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne bi vedu..nisem gledal/slišal drugih
<idioterna> men se je zdel kr hud glede na povprecje
<idioterna> je pa res da ze dolg nism nc novga slisu
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-19
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> bok
<slax0r> kater?
<zdobbie> tvoj
<pitastrudl> hello
<napsy> ehlo
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-20
<CrazyLemon> .
<idioterna> ok
<slax0r> ,
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-22
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Dz8cnYrWsAAGIjx.jpg:large
 * sasa84 požgečka slax0r 
<LurkBaRu69> https://imgur.com/a/opAX5mg
<linkdoggo> ^ Imgur: The magic of the Internet ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> https://www.rtvslo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/pogacar-ostaja-v-vodstvu-na-dirki-po-algarveju/480865
<linkdoggo> ^ Pogačar ostaja v vodstvu na Dirki po Algarveju - RTVSLO.si https://tinyurl.com/y55g56sx ^
<CrazyLemon> as ga vidu mulca kako raztura
<zdobbie> so what
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-23
<CrazyLemon> en mal pihlja
 * slax0r pocuka sasa84 
<dretnx> Pri katerih python strežnikih while neskončna zanka NE blokira serviranje ostalih web requestov?
#ubuntu-si 2019-02-24
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<CrazyLemon> hou hou hou
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> ooo zdobbie
<sasa84> mucki, povejte ... kako kej življenje
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNwAWPLUrxw
<linkdoggo> ^ SLON IN SADEŽ  - Jebejo nas - YouTube ^
<sasa84> ej, a ve kdo za kakšen flet v lj?
<CrazyLemon> sure..lots of flats in Lj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, cene so pa tud luštne :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pejt na štajersko..tam niso tko luštne :D
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-18
<zdobbie> a loh nekdo znixa tf2 bota v github organizaciji
<zdobbie> razen ce se bo se igral
<CrazyLemon> znixa?
<zdobbie> rm
<CrazyLemon> coz of vuln issues? or you just hate tf2?
<zdobbie> ya
<CrazyLemon> Your repository "ubuntu-si/tf2-bot" was successfully deleted.
<zdobbie> :'(
#ubuntu-si 2020-02-19
<andrej> Ali se kdo  tukaj spozna z "802.1x over ethernet"?
